# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Jarrut, vaihteet, vanteet... >  >  Ketjujen voitelu

## Karra

Mikä voide toimii ketjuissa parhaiten jos päämääränä on että ketjut pysyisivät mahdollisimman puhtaina?
Voiko ketjuja+rattaita puhdistaa kunnolla irroittamatta niitä?  :confused:

----------


## Jan

Kultainen sääntö on, ettei uskonnollisista asioista pitäisi puhua, mutta...

Ketjut pysyvät puhtaana vaikka voitelisit halvimmalla aineella, auton voiteluöljyllä, jos ne on voideltu huolella. Eli tippa öljyä joka rulllalle, ja ylimäärä pois rätillä tarkasti. 

Tällä tavalla pakka ei ole koskaan niin öljyinen, etteikö se olisi ollut kiiltävä joka fairy-vedellä pesun jälkeen. 

Kalliimmat/kuivemmat ketjuvoitelutuotteet tuonevat helppoutta, voit vain suihkia sitä kuivaa tavaraa ympäri ketjua. Sekin on uskonsodan aihe, voitelevatko ne kalliimmat aineet laisinkaan niin hyvin kuin moottoriöljy. 

Jan

----------


## doomies

Ketjut ja rattaat saa mainiosti puhtaaksi myös irrottamatta.
Min uon käyttänä liuotinpesuainetta. Lika lähtee hyvin, mikään ei mene rikki eikä edes maksakaan juuri mitn.

Useimmat tuntuvat käyttävän fairyä.   :confused:

----------


## fleGsuz

White Lightning Race Day.

----------


## steelduck

Minulla tuo White Lightning töhnäsi rattaat tosi nopeasti. RocknRoll Lube on toiminut vielä paremmin ja saanut paljon kehuja maailmalla.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com//...x?ModelID=2608 

Vertaa arvosteluja:
RocknRoll Lube:
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Lube/product_22269.shtml 
White Lightning:
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Lube/product_22280.shtml 

Minä yleensä ruiskutan reippaalla kädellä TF2:sta ketjuun ajon jälkeen ja pyyhin. Tuo poistaa hyvin lian ja kosteuden. Annan kuivua yön yli ja aamulla käyn laittamassa uudet Rokki-lubet ohjeiden mukaan. (Eli ruikit lubea ronskilla kädellä ja pyyhit rätillä ylimääräiset pois)

Tuolla metodilla ainakin puolenvuoden kurassa rämpimisen jälkeen ketjut ovat hyvinkin puhtaan ja vaihteet toimivat napakasti.

[ 05.02.2005, 23:14: Viestiä muokkasi: steelduck ]

----------


## Jan

> Originally posted by doomies:
> * Ketjut ja rattaat saa mainiosti puhtaaksi myös irrottamatta.
> Min uon käyttänä liuotinpesuainetta. Lika lähtee hyvin, mikään ei mene rikki eikä edes maksakaan juuri mitn.
> 
> Useimmat tuntuvat käyttävän fairyä.    :confused: *



Selvennys: en kirjoittanut käyttäväni ketjujen puhdistamiseen fairya.

Mikä on mielestäsi ketjujen puhdistamisen tarkoitus?

Jan

----------


## megapython

http://www.finishlineusa.com/products/chain-cleaner.htm

Tuollasen ostin joskus siinä toivossa, että ketjut saisi puhdistettua helpommin. Ketjurasvana käytin juuri tuota Whitelightningiä ja turha toivo. Pesu ja  säännöllinen rasvaus on paras vaihtoehto ketjujen/rattaiden puhtaana pysymiseen.

----------


## kambela

Ite käytän Bilteman ketjuspräytä, halpaa ja kait se ihan hyvääkin on?

----------


## A.M.®

Spray riittää. Oli se sitten WD 40, BT, CRC tai TF4. Kunhan vaan joka lenkin jälkeen putsaa ketjut pyyhkimällä tjsp ja voitelee sillä sprayllä. That's It   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## doomies

> Originally posted by Jan:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by doomies:
>  Ketjut ja rattaat saa mainiosti puhtaaksi myös irrottamatta.
> Min uon käyttänä liuotinpesuainetta. Lika lähtee hyvin, mikään ei mene rikki eikä edes maksakaan juuri mitn.
> 
> Useimmat tuntuvat käyttävän fairyä.     :confused:  *



*Selvennys: en kirjoittanut käyttäväni ketjujen puhdistamiseen fairya.

Mikä on mielestäsi ketjujen puhdistamisen tarkoitus?

Jan* </font>[/QUOTE]Mistäs nyt tuulee?
No miulla ainai ketjujen puhdistamisen tarkoitus on ne saada puhtaaksi. Ja sitä kautta vähentää rattaiden kulumista.

Eikä tuo fairy mitenkään hyökkäys ketään kohtaan ollut. Kunpahan tuumasin että monet sitä tuntuvat käyttävän (kuten moni tuntemani maantieajaja) ja näinollen se varmaan hyvä aines siihen myös on.
Sillä tuntuu rasva ja lika lähtevän ja ei niin pahaa myrkkyä ole kuin liuotin.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mää käytän White lightning:ia. Tavallista, en Race day:ta kun  se ei tulo purkista ulos kunnolla. Musta se on pätevää. WD yms on kyllä kamalaa,puhu siinä ketkun puhtaudesta kun koko fillari on öljymoskassa...

WL on viä helpoo laittaa,lisää ja aja.

----------


## Jarski

Mulla on Mission Ceramic Sprayta. Se on sitten hyvää öljyä. Iso purkki kestää varmaan kymmenen vuotta.

Sprayt on siitä hyviä, että ne tunkeutuu sinne niveliin ihan eri tavalla kuin tippakannutavara.

Sitä kun ruikkii vähän reilummin ja sitten rätillä pyyhkii, niin tulee ketjut putsattua samalla.

Ei silloin tartte ketjua paljon irroitella, kunhan ajaa vaan.

----------


## FrozenFire

Itse öljyän ketarini CRC:llä, onks se hyvä   :confused:

----------


## Jan

Doomies, 

Lounaasta tuulee tällä hetkellä. Mutta tarkoitin vain, että ketjujen puhdistustapa kannattaa valita tavoitteen mukaan. 

Jos haluaa välttää pakan ja rattaiden sottaantumisen, on ketjut kätevä puhdistaa pyyhkimällä ne huolella. Ongelma tässä metodissa on tietenkin se, että voitelu jättää hienojakoisen ravan ketjujen sisään. Kuten totesin, näissä uskonasioissa ei ole oikeata vastausta. Kejut ovat suhteellisen halpoja, kulukoon nopeammin. 

Jos taas haluaa välttää ketjun kulumisen ja pakan ja rattaiden sottaantumisen, on puhdistus ja voitelu valittava toisin. Ei koskaan voitele likaista ketjua, ja irrottaa ne aina puhdistusta varten. Tämä tietysti tuhlaa elämästä enemmän aikaa, jonka voisi käyttää vaikka ajamiseen. 

Tätä tarkoitin kysymällä, mikä on tarkoitus puhdistamisella.

Jan

----------


## fleGsuz

Äh, tuli tuolla alussa kirjoiteltua ohi suun. Mulla on siis noku White Lightningiä, ei race dayta.
Ketjut aina niin puhtaat, että sormella ketjua pitkin vetäsemällä ei sormee jää jälkeäkään rasvasta tai liasta. Mitään purkkisprayta en ketjuihini laita. Ketjut pesen niitä irroittamatta, hammasharjalla ja jollain rasvaa irroittavalla pesuaineella. Usein pelkällä vedellä, jonka jälkeen WL:ää perään ja rätillä ekstrat pois.

----------


## Jarski

Eipä paljon kannata päätänsä vaivata ketjujen kulumisella. Rätillä pyyhkii, sitten öljyä, taas rätillä pyyhkii ja tasan kestää ketjut yhtä kauan kuin jos niitä öljyssä keittelis. Pakka kans. Ketjut on kulutustavaraa. Ne vaan täytyy tietyin väliajoin heittää menemään.

----------


## Terominator

Vesi vanhin voitehista. Ja pakan pesu onnistuu tiskikoneessa.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## M Hammarsten

Kulumisen kannalta... pahimmat suolat pesee pois, se vähän auttaa, muu ei auta.
suolaa tulee joskus talvella, ja se kuluttaa tosi paljon rattaita. Teflon pitoinen öljy pitää ketjut puhtaan näköisinä, mutta ei öljypitoinen hiekka terästä juurikaan syövytä, mutta tää teflon spray, jonka myyntinimeä en juuri nyt muista on OK. Väittäisin että ketju vs. ratas tilanteessa on aina kyse metalli vs. metalli vaikka kuinka rasvaisit ja siinä käy miten käy, mutta turha siitä on muuten huolta kantaa, mutta suolaa se ei enää tarvi, silloin rattaat kuluu vauhdilla.

----------


## noniinno

Koneenasennuksen oppikirjat kehottavat pesemään ketjut petroolilla, ts. polttoöljyllä. En tiedä mikä taika siinä sitten on, haiseepahan ainakin h..tin pahalle se sottaaminen. Itse olen kyseistä metodia käyttänyt, onpahan ainakin äijä olo kun diesel käryää. Ja kyllä sillä ketjut puhtaaksi lähtee. Ei vaan niitä polttoaineita parane enää passatin tankkin laittaa, vaikka pohojalaasen säästävyysajattelun mukaan se olis oikea tapa harrastaa kierrätystä ruohojuuritasolla.

----------


## Jarski

> Originally posted by noniinno:
> * Koneenasennuksen oppikirjat kehottavat pesemään ketjut petroolilla, ts. polttoöljyllä. En tiedä mikä taika siinä sitten on, haiseepahan ainakin h..tin pahalle se sottaaminen.*



Kyllä haisee joo. Kai taika on siinä, että liuottaa hyvin likaa eikä rasvaisena kuivata ketjua ihan korpuksi.

Tärpätillä olen itse noita sutinut jos on ketju ollut irti tai sitten pessyt työpaikan ultraäänipesukoneella. Tärpätin voi käyttää moneen kertaan kun antaa ensin mujun laskea pesuastian pohjalle ja kaataa sitten kankaan läpi takasin puteliin.

----------


## noniinno

Ultraäänipesukoneella?? saako niitä Uimoselta?

----------


## Zamu

> Minulla tuo White Lightning töhnäsi rattaat tosi nopeasti. RocknRoll Lube on toiminut vielä paremmin ja saanut paljon kehuja maailmalla.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com//...x?ModelID=2608 
> 
> Vertaa arvosteluja:
> RocknRoll Lube:
> http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Lube/product_22269.shtml 
> White Lightning:
> http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Lube/product_22280.shtml 
> ...




Saakos tuota RocknRoll Lube:a Suomesta mistään?? En ainakaan itse löytänyt yhtään liikettä mikä myy...

----------


## OJ

Mä taidan tehdä jotain väärin...mulla on ollut niin, että mitä kalliimpi öljy sitä paskasempi lopputulos (ehkä vähän kärjistetysti).

----------


## linjavalo

Uskokaa tai älkää mut tavallinen silikonispray toimii eikä sotke paikkoja,ei tarvii ees pyyhkii ylimääräsiä eikä rapa tartu

----------


## PPi

Himmeä ajatus näin illan päätteeksi ennen raittiin ilman haukkaamista: Mitäpä jos hankkisi ketjunpesulaitteen á la Biltema ja käyttäisi sitä ketjujen voiteluun? Voitelisiko se ketjun täydellisesti muutamalla kammen pyöräytyksellä ja poistaisi vielä ylimääräisen rasvan?  :Kieli pitkällä:    Näin satunnaisena ajatuksena...  :Nolous:

----------


## droppailija

mä ainakin laitan vain jotain ketjuoljyä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Itsekin olen tässä tehnyt empiirisiä kokeita ketjujen voitelusta ja huomannut muutamia juttuja. 
- Spray öljyistä hyviä ovat esim CRC:n Power lube ja Multi lube joissa on enemmän voiteluaineita kuin perus CRC 5-56. Tämän huomaa helposti kun suihkasee spraytä johonkin pellinpalalle ja menee päivän päästä sormella kokeilemaan mitä pelliltä löytyy. Monet sprayöljyt ovat aika liuotinpitoisia ja vuorokauden kuluttua käytännössä kaikki ovat haihtuneet pois. Tämä Power Lube teflon-seosteisena on mielestäni aika lähellä TF2:sta.
- Mutta eikös tämä sprayaaminen ole aika suttuista puuhaa? Itse koen siistimmäksi ostaa Weldtiten TF2 plussaa nesteenä ja tiputtaa sitä suoraan ketjulle. Pienen imeytymisen jälkeen kaikki ketjun ulkopinnalle jäänyt tietysti pyyhitään pois.
Kauppiaan kanssa kun keskusteltiin öljyjen myynnistä, niin hän kyllä sanoi, että nykyään kaikki tuntuvat siirtyneen sprayöljyihin. Eli taidan olla vanhanaikainen tässä(kin) asiassa.

----------


## Re-con

Aina lenkin jälkeen minä puhdistan pyörän ja sitten otan esiin öljyn poisto aineen (Citrus degreaser) ja sillä vanhat paskat pois ja sen jälkeen kun ketju kuivaa vähän TF2:ta perään. Rätillä ylimääräiset pois.

----------


## o.j.

Tf2:lla itsekin ketjuja rasvailen, sama aine toimii niin pesuaineena kuin voiteluöljynäkin. Eli pyyhin-rasvaan tai jos ketjun likaiset vielä ylimääräinen pyyhkäisy-rasvaus. En tiedä, onko asiasta hyötyä, mutta tykkään jättää viimeisen öljyn spruuttailun jälkeen öljyt ketjuihin ja pyyhin ylimääräiset (ehkä) pois vasta lähtiessä seuraavalle lenkille. 

Joskus, kun olen oikein intoa piukassa, voin sitten Pinelinellä pestä kamat oikein kunnolla.

[OT] Oletteko kuinka varovaisia levyjarrujen suhteen suihkiessanne spray-öljyjä ketjuihin? Mulle on tullut tavaksi laittaa joku rätti takalevarin päälle ettei roisku levylle öljyä. [OT]

----------


## MIte

Silikoonispraylla hyvällä menestyksellä ajellu yli 10v. Ei tartte ketjuja putsailla ku ei tartu kakka. Voitelua tosin tarttee aika usein.

----------


## MatkaPyörä

Rasvanpoistoainetta ja pensselillä sutii, huuhtelu kuumalla vedellä suihkien vain ketjuihin ! Kuivaus rätilla ja uudet teflonit perään. Näin joka kolmas keta tai kun on märät kelit ja vesi-hiekka hiomatalhnee liikkeellä.

Muutoin riittaa joka lenkin jälkeen puhdes rätti ja suihkaus teflonia. Kestää muuten ketjut ja rattaat tosi pitkään, jos jaksaa rassata. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Antero

CRC pitää hyvänä vaihtoehtona tätä.  Tärkeää on antaa aineen kuivahtaa 10 min ennen käyttöä => on kuiva ja ei siis kerää likaa.

----------


## justus6969

> Mikä voide toimii ketjuissa parhaiten jos päämääränä on että ketjut pysyisivät mahdollisimman puhtaina?



Vastaus kysymykseen: Pedros extra dry. Siis jos lisäksi kaipaa myös voitelua.

----------


## Antero

> Vastaus kysymykseen: Pedros extra dry. Siis jos lisäksi kaipaa myös voitelua.



Ok, mistä moista tököttiä löytyy? Kyselin nimittäin juuri tuota voiteluasiaa CRC:ltä ja kertoivat, että jotkut "kilpamoottoripyöräilijätkin" käyttävät Kontflon 85:ttä:.. Tosin sanoivat myös, että fillaripiireistä ei ole kokemusta.

----------


## justus6969

> Ok, mistä moista tököttiä löytyy? Kyselin nimittäin juuri tuota voiteluasiaa CRC:ltä ja kertoivat, että jotkut "kilpamoottoripyöräilijätkin" käyttävät Kontflon 85:ttä. Tosin sanoivat myös, että fillaripiireistä ei ole kokemusta.



Suomesta ainakin lauttasaaren pyörä&urheilusta http://www.larunpyora.com/

----------


## brewster

Minullakin toimii maantiekäytössä vahapohjainen nopeasti kuivuva aine parhaiten. Siis sottaamisnäkökulmasta. Ketjun kulumisen näkökulmasta en osaa sanoa. Öljyjä en käytä kun on niin sottaista.

Milloinkahan kehitys kehittää uudnelaisen tehokkaan voimansiirron muulla tavalla kuin perinteisellä ketjulla joka lienee kohta 150 vuotias keksintö. Siis kivikautinen tai ainakin keskiaikainen.
Muistan nähneeni jossain lehdessä saksalaista insinöörityötä jossa jonkinlainen kiilahihnavariaattoriperiaatelaitos välitti voimaa. Ei ole vielä tullut kauppaan.

----------


## justus6969

> Minullakin toimii maantiekäytössä vahapohjainen nopeasti kuivuva aine parhaiten. Siis sottaamisnäkökulmasta. Ketjun kulumisen näkökulmasta en osaa sanoa. Öljyjä en käytä kun on niin sottaista.



Kokeilin ite yhdessä vaiheessa kaikenmoisia vahoja. Sama perusongelma kaikissa, eivät voitele->kitisee. Siirryin lopulta extra dryhin, josta löytyy myös teflonia. Extra dryn pullonkaula on voitelutarve, huonoilla keleillä sitä täytyy lisätä vähintään joka toinen päivä. Vaan eipä ole tarvinnut pestä, eikä voimansiirto kitise!

----------


## Traccia bianca

Sekalaisia tuotteita.
*Puhdista ketjut
*Puhtaat ketjut
*Ohutta öljyä reippasti.
*Nukkumaan
*Aamukaffetta siemaillessa ylijäämäät pois räteillä.(pari T paitaa)
*Ajoksi.

----------


## Reino Hoo

> Minullakin toimii maantiekäytössä vahapohjainen nopeasti kuivuva aine parhaiten. Siis sottaamisnäkökulmasta. Ketjun kulumisen näkökulmasta en osaa sanoa. Öljyjä en käytä kun on niin sottaista.
> 
> Milloinkahan kehitys kehittää uudnelaisen tehokkaan voimansiirron muulla tavalla kuin perinteisellä ketjulla joka lienee kohta 150 vuotias keksintö. Siis kivikautinen tai ainakin keskiaikainen.
> Muistan nähneeni jossain lehdessä saksalaista insinöörityötä jossa jonkinlainen kiilahihnavariaattoriperiaatelaitos välitti voimaa. Ei ole vielä tullut kauppaan.



Sellainen kiilahihnavetoinen ratkaisu on yrittänyt markkinoille jo vuosia sitten esim. erään tamperelaisen toimesta. Hanke ei kuitenkaan menestynyt, eikä sydeemiä ole pidemmälle käsittääkseni tuotteistettu, Shimanon kun olisi saanut kiinnostumaan, niin eiköhän sekin olisi kelvannut maailmalle :Sarkastinen: ...

----------


## brewster

> Sellainen kiilahihnavetoinen ratkaisu on yrittänyt markkinoille jo vuosia sitten esim. erään tamperelaisen toimesta. Hanke ei kuitenkaan menestynyt, eikä sydeemiä ole pidemmälle käsittääkseni tuotteistettu, Shimanon kun olisi saanut kiinnostumaan, niin eiköhän sekin olisi kelvannut maailmalle...



Joo, tää minkä näin jossain lehdessä ei ollut kiilahihna joissa ongelmana on huono hyötysuhde, vaan jonkinlainen ihme muuntuvahalkaisijaisiin hamaspyöriin ja hammashihnaan perustuva hässäkkä.

----------


## Antero

Näyttäisi sille, että aerosolipulloja ei netistä toimitellakaan (kuljetusehdot) vai onko joku löytänyt ko. tuotetta jostain?

Meikäläinen on todennut ko. tuotteen aerosolilla varsin toimivaksi (puhdistaa + voitelee).

Niin, siis ainakin Velosportista tuota sitten aerosolipulloinakin saa.

----------


## marco1

TF2 Aerosol Spray with Teflon???
Melkein jokaisesta pyöräliikkeestä, Prismoista ym. marketeista löytyy tätä öljyllä maustettua liuotinta...

----------


## Liraren

TF2:sen kokeilu ketjun voiteluaineena jäi mulla yhteen lenkkiin. Ketju voideltu päivää ennen lenkkiä, kuiva keli ja silti 20 km:n jälkeen ketju rutisi ja kitisi jo kuivana. Voi kuvitella mitä se märllä kelillä on. Sitten palasin takaisin CRC:n käyttöön.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Ennen voitelua ketjun pitäisi olla myös sisäpuolelta puhdas.
Connex/Wipperman suosittelee liotinpesua.
http://www.connexchain.com/

He sanovat että (liotinpesun) jälkeen, ilman paineilmakuivausta, ketju kuivuu 2 tunnissa suorassa auringonpaisteessa. Muuten siihen menee 24 tuntia.

Jos rullan sisällä on tippakin liotinta tuhoaa se öljyn.

----------


## Holle

Mitäs nuo crc:t ja tf2:set muuten maksaa? Yleensäkki teidän käyttämät aineet hinnoiltaan?

----------


## ML84

> Mitäs nuo crc:t ja tf2:set muuten maksaa? Yleensäkki teidän käyttämät aineet hinnoiltaan?



Motorex Wet/Dry Lube 100ml 9,50, spray 300ml 12,80 BikePlanetista

----------


## marco1

> Tunnetuista kiinteistä aineista PTFE:n (= teflonin) kitkakerroin on pienin. Pienen kitkansa takia teflonia käytetään liukukitkan pienentämiseen, mm. laakereissa, vaihteissa, jne. Lähde: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teflon.



Mitä sitten?
Tuossa TF2:n sisällössä on selkeästi eniten liuotinta, vähän öljyä ja vielä vähemmän sitä teflonia. Voiteluominaisuudet jättävät paljon toivomisen varaa mutta ko. aine toimii hyvin ketjujen pintapuhdistuksessa liuottimen ja paineen vuoksi.

Moottoriöljyn ja tärpätin seos (1:3) toimii ihan riittävästi ketjun voitelussa, pitää vain jättää pidempi kuivausaika kun tuo tärpätti ei häviä yhtä nopeasti kuin kaupallisten aineiden myrkyt.

----------


## okka

Sitten on olemassa myös Holmenkol Lubenspeed. Kiinnittyy niveliin 1:n molekyylikerroksen verran, ainakin teoriassa (sähkömagneettisesti?), kaikki näkyvä pyyhitään pois. Sitoo erittäin vähän pölyä, ja pysyy. 
Ketjut ovat kuin uudet vaikka alla on vähän yli 1000km. Ääni polkiessa on erilainen, tuntuu kuin ketjuissa on liian vähän sitä ainetta. Tähän tosin tottuu. Kallis mutta hintansa arvoinen.

----------


## Antero

> TF2 Aerosol Spray with Teflon???
> Melkein jokaisesta pyöräliikkeestä, Prismoista ym. marketeista löytyy tätä öljyllä maustettua liuotinta...



Jees siis kivijalasta tietty löytyy joka nurkalta, mutta ajatuksena oli tilata tököttiä netistä muutama puteli mahdollisesti muiden kamojen kera. Näyttää kuitenkin sille, että aerosolipulloja ei kuljetusehtojen rajoittaessa toimiteta posti-/nettimyynnissä.

Juu en tiedä, toisaalta on vieläkin hakusessa se mikä ihka oikeasti toimii. TF2 Aerosol Teflonilla kakkendaali lähtee spreijaillessa pois ja liuottimen haihduttua voisi leikkiä, että teflon-öljyseos jäisi ketjuun voiteluaineeksi. "Uuden teknologian" aineita kun vertailee vanhaan "moottoriöljyllä kaikki kuntoon voiteluun", niin fiilis voi johtaa pahasti harhaan. Se, että ketju näyttää kuivalta ei välttämättä tarkoita etteikö voitelu olisi kunnossa. Ja taas toisaalta märkävoideltu ja hienoa hiekkaa keräävä ketju, johon vanhan öljyn päälle lotrataan lisää öljyä lienee taas kaikista pahin yhdistelmä.

Siksi siis kiinnostaisikin pro-tyyppien käytännön kokemukset siitä miten ja kuinka usein ketjuja kannattaa putsata-voidella? Onkohan asiasta muuten tutkimustietoa, jossa olisi tutkittu "herkkyyttä vs. kulutuskestävyys"?

Tottakai ovat kulutustavaraa, mutta päämääränä onkin nyt mahdollisimman kevyesti kulkeva ketju, ei niinkään maksimaalinen käyttöikä.

----------


## TSe

Hei!

Olen keitellyt ketjuja jo vuosikaudet. Tällä hetkellä mulla on kolmet Wippermanit, joita vaihtelen tuhannen kilsan välein. Nykyään se on tosi helppoa kun on nämä pikaliittimet.

Ketjut likoaa kevytöljyssä ja kiehuu jäykässä. Keittämisen jälkeen laitan ne pihalle koukkuun valumaan ja pyyhin rätillä. Kauhea käry siitä keittämisestä kyllä tulee...

Ei ole tarvinnut kuunnella natinoita ja nitinöitä. Tosin nyt alkoi natinaa kuulumaan... äänen lähteeksi paljastui satulalaukku, jonka kiinnitys nitisi nousussa.

----------


## keppi

> Ei ole tarvinnut kuunnella natinoita ja nitinöitä. Tosin nyt alkoi natinaa kuulumaan... äänen lähteeksi paljastui satulalaukku, jonka kiinnitys nitisi nousussa.



Veikkaan, että keittämällä ketjuja kitinä vain kasvaa ja sitä pääsee karkuun vain lähtemällä todella pitkälle lenkille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TSe

Tässä tuli taas semmoista puolivittuilua... en oikein ymmärrä, mihin tällä pyritään?

Kai tällä palstalla pitäis rakentavassa ja lajitovereita auttavassa hengessä yrittää keskustella.

Tavoitteitahan meillä on monenlaisia, ketjujen toimintakunto ja takapakan ikä saattaa olla yksi tavoite. Turha näitä asioita on ruveta veikkailemaan, parasta ottaa vaan käytäntöön tai ainakin kokeilla.

Helvetin kalliita spraypurkkeja ja puteleita saa alan liikkeistä. Tämä homma ei paljoa kustanna.

Keitellään!

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Tässä tuli taas semmoista puolivittuilua... en oikein ymmärrä, mihin tällä pyritään?
> 
> Kai tällä palstalla pitäis rakentavassa ja lajitovereita auttavassa hengessä yrittää keskustella.
> 
> Keitellään!



Täällä on kertoiltu ketjujen keittelystä, kattiloista ja keittiöistä jo vuosia ja siitä kitinästä, mikä lähtee ns. Paremmasta Puoliskosta keittelyn jälkeen kattilatiskivuorossa.

----------


## keppi

> Tässä tuli taas semmoista puolivittuilua... en oikein ymmärrä, mihin tällä pyritään?!



Tämän nyt piti olla sellainen huumoripläjäys kaikkien iloksi. Anteeksi. 

...jos alkaisin keittiössä öljyn kanssa luttaamaan, saati sitä käryttämään, minut varmaan häädettäisiin luudalla hyvin äkkiä pihalle ja kuumat öljyt tulisivat perässä...

muoks: jahs.. oatmeal ehti jo selventämään nokkeluuttani. kiits.

----------


## TSe

Mä nyt en tajunnut sitä tsoukkia... sehän oli ihan hyväntahtoinen. Anteeksi!

Kyllästyin aikanaan kaikenlaisiin litkuihin jne ja putsareihin. Tää keittohomma on niin simppeli. Kolmet ketjut kiuhuu kerralla ja taas mennään 3000km eteenpäin. Tietysti niitä voi käsitellä useamminkin vaikkapa 500 välein. Riippuu varmaan siitä, joutuuko ajamaan paljon sateella.

En mä voi muuta kuin suositella tätä. Tää on näköjään eräs ikuisuusaiheista. Olkoon vaan mun puolesta!

----------


## okka

Ketjujen keittäminen on hyväksi havaittu keino jos pyörittää useampia ketjuja.
Holmenkol LUBEnSPEED + glide on 2000-luvun menetelmä joka sopii myös laiskemmille. 250ml:n (25€) pullo on senverran riittoisa että se ehtii hukkua kesän aikana ennenkuin loppuu.
HOLMENKOL DirtProtector+clean taas on erityisesti mattapintaisiin ja anodisoituihin runkoihin soveltuva tuote. Sitä voi ruiskuttaa voimansiirron muihin osiin;vaihtajiin/vipuihin ja rungon linkkuihin mihin lika muuten tarttuu hanakasti kiinni. Lika irtoaa pesussa mitättömän pienellä paineella, ja vettä ei kulkeudu niin helposti kaikkiin laakereihin ja niveliin.
Maahantuojan tapaa ainakin tulevana viikonloppuna 27-28.5. Lohja24:ssa. Siellä tuotteita voi myös ostaa.  
Holmenkol tekee kuten edellämainittua myös skimbavoiteita (myös gore-vaatteiden hoitotuotteita, myrkyttömiä venemaaleja, ym ym). Forbes-talouslehti taisi antaa tälle skimbavoiteelle vuoden 2004-teknologiapalkinnon.(!) Syystä että tuote on testatusti ylivoimainen kilpaileviin tuotteisiin verrattuna.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Nostetaan vanhaa aihetta ylös.

Onko kukaan kokeillut pelkän teflonin käyttöä ketjujen voitelussa? Äkkipäätä ajatellen tuollainen kuivavoiteluaine olisi hyvä, mutta mahtaako menestyä ketjuissa?

----------


## NallePuh

ja taas nostetaan..

Kokemusta ketjuvahasta? Ainakin moottoripyörä porukka kehuu nettifoorumeissa Castrolin ketjuvahaa...

----------


## silee

Ketjun jos saa otettua irti niin ei muuta ku hammasharja ja liuotinpesuainetta niin kyllä kiiltää. Hankalampaa on maantiepyörän ketjuissa ku ne on niillä niiteillä kiinni. Onko kellään muuten kokemuksia noista ketjunpuhdistusvälineistä? toimiiko?

----------


## znood

ammun ketjun aina painepesurilla puhtaaksi, voimansiirrolle liuotinpesu yleensäkin ja pyörä autopesuaineille, voitelu kelin mukaan wet/dry lube ja rätillä enimmät pois

----------


## TKe_

> Ketjun jos saa otettua irti niin ei muuta ku hammasharja ja liuotinpesuainetta niin kyllä kiiltää. Hankalampaa on maantiepyörän ketjuissa ku ne on niillä niiteillä kiinni. Onko kellään muuten kokemuksia noista ketjunpuhdistusvälineistä? toimiiko?



Itse olen käyttänyt joitain vuosia tätä: http://www.parktool.com/products/det...at=8&item=CM-5

Kyllä sillä ketjut puhtaaksi saa vaikka onkin välillä aika sottaista puuhaa  :Hymy:

----------


## TimoT

Ostin Wurthin Dry lube purkin, ei tehnyt oikein mitään vaikka purkin kyljessä oli moottoripyörän kuva.
Laitoin asiasta viestiä Wurthille ja sieltä vastasivat että moottoripyörän ketju on erillainen ja voitelu on moottoripyörissä erillaista kuin polkupyörissä.
Suosittelivat HSS 2000:sta, jota en kyllä aio ketjuihini laittaa, melkoista tököttiä.
CRC:stä tilasin tuommosen http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...px?ModelID=317
se vaan loppu. Tuohon olin tyytyväinen, joten sellaista kai tilattava lisää?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Ostin Wurthin Dry lube purkin, ei tehnyt oikein mitään vaikka purkin kyljessä oli moottoripyörän kuva.



Ei sillä aineella tee mitään, oli kyseessä moottoripyörä, karting-auto tai fillari. Vastaus on aina ollut sama; et ole käyttänyt ohjeiden mukaan ja tuotekehityksessä on erityisesti ajateltu moottoripyörän ketjujen erityisvaatimuksia. Eivät osanneet kyllä sanoa, että miten fillarin, karting-auton ja mp:n ketjut eroavat toisistaan niin kovasti, että tekee aineesta kelvottoman fillariin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Wurthin aineista olen käyttänyt Teflon seostettua sprayta, eli HHS 5000 Voiteluspraytä. Ja mielestäni se pelaa hienosti. Lisäksi se on edullisempaa kuin moni muu PTFE-seostettu spray.

----------


## silee

mobilin ykköstä vaan.

----------


## AnttiL

> mobilin ykköstä vaan.



Jep, pesun jälkeen likoamaan ja valutus, rätillä putsaus ja kiinni :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tuli tehtyä netissä tilausta ja sen yhteydessä heräsin taas kerran miettimään tätä ketjujen voitelun ikuista kujanjuoksua. Tuolla ylempänä olen mainostanut käyttäväni teflon pitoisia spray-öljyjä, juu kyllähän ne voitelevat hyvin, mutta jälki on aika sottaista. Ja nyt tarkoituksena olisi etsiä voitelusysteemi, jolla voisi vähentää tuota pesutarvetta.
Tutkiskelin tuosa Finish Linen, Weldtiten, Pedroksen ja Shimanonkin öljytarjonnat.
Ja lähes kaikilla oli aika samankaltainen tarjonta näissä purkkiöljyissä. Ensin on tavallisen öljymäinen Wet-osasto, sitten PTFE-Dry öljyt ja lisäksi kuivavahat erilaisilla Wax-nimillä.
Noita Wet-öljyjä olen kokeillut, muistaakseni Weldtiteltä, ja niillä se sottaisuus ei ainakaan vähene. Sitten toisena ääripäänä ovat nuo vahat, eivät kyllä sotke, mutta eivät mielestäni juuri voitelekaan.

Nyt siis pitäisi kokeilla kuinka nuo PTFE-Dry:t toimivat. Harvinaisen samankaltaisia ovat, onkohan noissa käytännössä eroja?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...px?ModelID=317
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=10086
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=27242
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=5963

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tein kotona pientä öljytestiä ja laitoin öljyjä riviin alasimen päälle ja nyt neljä vuorokautta seuralin kuinka niiden liukkaus ja viskositeetti muuttuu.

- Weldtite TF2 Extreme, Wet, Ei muutoksia, samanlaista perusöljyä kuin alussa.
- Weldtite TF2+Teflon Dry, Liuottimet haihtuneet, mutta aika liukas pinta on jäänyt.
- Wurth HHS 5000 Teflon-spray, Liuottimet haihtuneet, mutta liukas pinta on jäänyt myös tähän, aika samankaltainen kuin tuo edellinen.
- Wurth HHS Grease vaseliini-spray, Tämä oli mukana ihan uteliaisuuden vuoksi, mutta yllätti positiivisesti. Ainehan valkoista väriltään, mutta liukkaus ja viskositeetti aika lähellä noita kahta edellistä. Tätä voisi kokeilla kesäkelissä maantiepyörään.
- CRC 5-56 spray, Liuotin sekä öljy haihtuneet lähes täysin, raudasta ei enää huomaan mihin sitä tuli suihkutettua.
- Finish Line Krytect Wax, kaikki liuottimet ovat haihtuneet ja tuntuma on kuin rautaa olisi hangattu parafiinipalalla. Kai sen vahan pitää tuolta sitten tuntuakin, en tiedä.

Mutta tämä ei ollut vakavamielinen testi, kunhan viikonloppuna aikani kuluksi levittelin hyllystä löytyviä öljyjä. Mitähän sitä sitten huomenna ketjuhin laittaisi. Weldtite TF2+Teflon Dry on ainakin kätevä käyttää eikä sotke, jos vaikka sitä... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## NallePuh

Mä sain kaverilta pullonpohjallisen Castrolin uutta prätkän ketjuun tarkoitettua spray vaseliinia. Töhnä on väriltään valkoista ja todella hyvin tunkeutuvaa tavaraa. Eka kokeilu menossa ja vaikuttaa ihan kelpo tuotteelta. Postaan kunhan kokemuksia karttuu lisää...

----------


## lansive

> Mä sain kaverilta pullonpohjallisen Castrolin uutta prätkän ketjuun tarkoitettua spray vaseliinia. Töhnä on väriltään valkoista ja todella hyvin tunkeutuvaa tavaraa. Eka kokeilu menossa ja vaikuttaa ihan kelpo tuotteelta. Postaan kunhan kokemuksia karttuu lisää...



Vastaavasta tuotteesta on kokemusta. Ihan pelkässä maantieajossa kerää aivan kaiken hienojakoisen skeidan ja liimaa todella tehokkaasti ketjuun. Isot roskat ei ota kiinni, mutta yhden lenkin jälkeen ketju oli jo aivan karseassa kunnossa. Harmi kun sitä myytiin niin isossa pullossa.

----------


## Reimari

> Mä sain kaverilta pullonpohjallisen Castrolin uutta prätkän ketjuun tarkoitettua spray vaseliinia. Töhnä on väriltään valkoista ja todella hyvin tunkeutuvaa tavaraa. Eka kokeilu menossa ja vaikuttaa ihan kelpo tuotteelta. Postaan kunhan kokemuksia karttuu lisää...




Mä kokeilin joskus taannoin prätkäajoiltani jäänyttä Pennzoilin ketjuöljyä fillariin. Huono veto..muistaakseni ketjut meni vähän tönköiksi ja ihan kaikki paska tarttui niihin kiinni.

----------


## Dynamo Pete

> Joskus, kun olen oikein intoa piukassa, voin sitten Pinelinellä pestä kamat oikein kunnolla.



Voisitko kertoa Pineline-pullon etiketissä olevan tarkan nimen niin voisin harkita sen ostamista?

----------


## lansive

> Voisitko kertoa Pineline-pullon etiketissä olevan tarkan nimen niin voisin harkita sen ostamista?



Tolussa on mäntyöljykalisaippuaa ja liuottimena nykyään isopropanolia. Taatusti parempaa, eikä ole hinnalla pilattu. Ja saatavuus valtavasti parempi kuin monessa muussa aineessa.

----------


## Abruzi

Mä käytän Crc:n ketjuöljyä, joka ei maksa paljon mitään. Mielestäni kelpo tavaraa, ainakin ketjut toimii hiljaisesti ja vaihteetkin toimii oikein. Itselläni ei tosin ole kokemusta mistään muusta öljystä/vahasta, joten luultavasti parempiakin on olemassa.

----------


## o.j.

> Voisitko kertoa Pineline-pullon etiketissä olevan tarkan nimen niin voisin harkita sen ostamista?



Pineline tehopesu taitaa olla tarkempi nimi. Minimanista olen hakenut, noin vitosen maksaa litran pullo. Nykyään olen tehnyt valmiin satsin suihkupulloon; noin 1/3 Pinelineä ja loput vettä, sitä sitten vähän ruiskinut voimansiirron suuntaan kuralenkin jälkeen, huuhtelu runsaalla vedellä. Aika monta kertaa tuolla pesee, eli vaikka varmasti halvempiakin aineita on, ei tuota käyttäessä kovin äkkiä konkurssissa ole.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Enssinnäkin kun ketjut otetaan käyttöön se säilytystahna pitäisi jollain tavalla saada pois. Se kerää pieniä hiekanjyviä rullien sisään ja sekös kuluttaa(pidentää) ketjuja.

Nyt kokeiltava on ollut Holmenkol-aerosolia ketjujen voitelussa. Vaikuttaa hyvältä aineelta. Se näyttää olevan itsepuhdistuvaa.

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

Yksinkertainen perusasia, joka pätee riippumatta voiteluaineen merkistä:

Käytä kahta identtistä ketjua. Sillä aikaa, kun yksi ketju on ajossa, toinen on pesunesteessä lillumassa, todennäköisesti siis lamppuöljyssä tai muussa vastaavassa. Jossain välissä voitelet puhtaan ketjun. Vaihdat ketjun vasta sitten, kun viimeksi huollossa ollut ketju on siisti ja valmiiksi voideltu. Tällä tavoin saat minimoitua sen tauon, jonka aikana ketju ei ole paikallaan fillarissa.

----------


## Gekko

Mä oon kokeillu ennemmin 
1. Teflon spraytä: Pysyi ketjut puhtaina mutta sai olla usein laittamassa. ei yhtä pitkää lenkkiä rohisematta päässy. Ja ketjut kuluivat pilalle nopeasti.

2. Ketjuvahaa, olikohan Weldite: Aluksi tosihyvä toiminta ja hiljainen, mutta maastolenkeillä alkoi ketjut aika nopeasti rohisemaan. Kallista ainetta ja kulahti purkki aika nopeasti. Vaikka ketjut periaatteessa ei likaantuneet mustaksi mutta vaha kerääntyi aika ilkeän näköisiksi paakuiksi.

3. Nyt olen kokeillut kaikista varoituksista huolimatta CRC 5-56:ta. Olen yllättynyt aineen toimivuudesta! Se on halpaa. Aineella ikäänkuin olen pessyt ketjut suihkuttamalla reippaasti sitä niihin. Sitten rätillä kosteus pois. Hiukan pitää odottaa, muuten ketjut tuntuvat ronksuttavan. Sitten vaan lenkille: Toimivuus yllättää. Ketjut toimivat hiljaisesti pitkänkin maastolenkin ajan. Lenkin jälkeen ketjut eivät ole mustat mutta kuivat ja pölyiset kyllä.(rätillä pölyt lähtee)  Sitten voi ketjut taas "pestä" samallalailla ja taas on pyörä valmis lenkille. 
Olen kokeillut jo tätä maastokisoissa ja täytyy sanoa että parhaalla tavalla on voitelu toiminut. Ainakin Xtr-ketjuilla.
Maantieketju campa record ei kyllä tuolla ole ollut hiljainen mutta ei taida nuo ontot olla muutenkaan...

Ihmetyttää vain tuo kun ainetta on haukuttu täällä foorumillakin aika rankalla kädellä ja sanottu ettei tuo ole voiteluaine ollenkaan.
Mun mielestä kuitenkin ketjun ääni sanoo kyllä sen kuinka voitelu pelaa. Ja jos rohisee, niin kyllä se silloin aina kuluttaa ketjua.

Että tällaista...Nyt saavat jotkut sitten haukkua aineen suohon.... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## yypy

Hyvää ainetta se minun mielestä on! Joskus sitä tulee laitettua, kun ei ole muuta saatavilla ja hyvin toimii.

----------


## Gekko

Se on varsin yllättävää, että aine ei tee sitä mustaa möhnää, jota monet voiteluaineet tekevät.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tein kotona pientä öljytestiä ja laitoin öljyjä riviin alasimen päälle ja nyt neljä vuorokautta seurailin kuinka niiden liukkaus ja viskositeetti muuttuu.
> - CRC 5-56 spray, Liuotin sekä öljy haihtuneet lähes täysin, raudasta ei enää huomaa mihin sitä tuli suihkutettua.



Olen 5-56:sta itsekin joskus käyttänyt, mutta ei siitä paljon jäljelle jos muutaman päivän antaa haidunta-aikaa. Ehkä saman päivänä, ennen lenkkiä suihkutettuna se voisi toimia.

Mutta nuo pulloöljyt käyvät kyllä aika kalliiksi. Tämän kesän olen käyttänyt Weldtiten Waxia maantiepyörässä ja Teflon Dry:ä maasturissa, niin se pullo tyhjenee ihan silmissä. Viime kesänä käytin Farmoksen Teflon Spraytä, niin se pullo ei tuntunut tyhjenevän millään...

----------


## NallePuh

> Mä sain kaverilta pullonpohjallisen Castrolin uutta prätkän ketjuun tarkoitettua spray vaseliinia. Töhnä on väriltään valkoista ja todella hyvin tunkeutuvaa tavaraa. Eka kokeilu menossa ja vaikuttaa ihan kelpo tuotteelta. Postaan kunhan kokemuksia karttuu lisää...



Eipä ole Castrolista kovin paljoa hyvää sanottavaa. Kerää kummasti paskaa ja pölyä itseensä ja ketjusta tulee nopeasti äänekäs..

Voiteluaineen etsintä jatkuu...

----------


## janne kuivakangas

wurth:tin spay tarkotettu kaikkiin liikuviin osiin rattaisiin laakereihin ketjuihin ym en muista tarkaleen purkin nimeä mut tosi hyvältä tuntuu jos vertaa tf2:seen joka pysyi puolet lenkiltä .

----------


## likis

> Pineline tehopesu taitaa olla tarkempi nimi. Minimanista olen hakenut, noin vitosen maksaa litran pullo. Nykyään olen tehnyt valmiin satsin suihkupulloon; noin 1/3 Pinelineä ja loput vettä, sitä sitten vähän ruiskinut voimansiirron suuntaan kuralenkin jälkeen, huuhtelu runsaalla vedellä. Aika monta kertaa tuolla pesee, eli vaikka varmasti halvempiakin aineita on, ei tuota käyttäessä kovin äkkiä konkurssissa ole.



Mistähän tätä saisi Helsingissä tai kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella, olen koko kesän yrittänyt etsiskellä. Ei ole Ohlssonilla, Saiturin pörssissä, isoissa Prismoissa, eikä Stockmannilla (Stockmann har det nog...)

----------


## znood

> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...px?ModelID=317



Tuo ei pysy ketjuissa kuin ehkä tunnin kuivalla kelillä.

----------


## kaveri

> Mistähän tätä saisi Helsingissä tai kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella, olen koko kesän yrittänyt etsiskellä. Ei ole Ohlssonilla, Saiturin pörssissä, isoissa Prismoissa, eikä Stockmannilla (Stockmann har det nog...)



Prismoissa on aikaisemmin ainakin ollut. Hong Kongista taisin viimeksi ostaa, tosin sehän ei ihan ole kolmosen sisäpuolella (Jokiniemessä 100m kehän pohjoispuolella). Würthin tuotehan toi on, joten Würthin omista liikkeistä saa varmaan myös, mutta heillä on tietääkseni vain yritysmyynti.

----------


## marco1

Viime aikoina olen enimmäkseen käyttänyt Issey Miyaken tuotteita... eiku siis satunnaisesti paksumpaa öljyä (Prolink, Pedros) tiputtelemalla linkeille ja useimmiten sprayllä (tf2, crc, pari muuta) reilusti pesten/voidellen. Toimii kivasti eikä vaadi suurempaa säätämistä.

Öljyn/sprayn merkkiä enemmän vaikuttanee se että hoidan voitelut kuntoon lenkin jälkeen jolloin liuottimet ehtii haihtua ja ketjuun jää vain vähät maagiset voiteluaineet.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mites tämä, aika saman kuuloista kuin nuo merkkituotteet. On kyllä hintakin aika lähelle.


SUPERVOITELUAINE 75 ML
Supervoiteluaine koostuu fluoripolymeeristä, molybdeenistä ja erikoiskomponenteista, 
jotka vähentävät herkkien osien kulumista. Käyttövalmis jo muutaman minuutin kuluttua.
Jäljelle jää vain kestävä, vakaa vahamainen kalvo, jonka kitkakerroin on pieni ja joka 
kestää hyvin vettä ja likaa. 
Supervoiteluaine tunkeutuu nopeasti ja tehokkaasti vaijerien suojakuoriin, 
laakereihin, jarru- ja vaihteisto-osiin, poistaa melun ja tehostaa rattaiden toimintaa. 
Sisältö: 75 ml.
http://www.biltema.fi/osteri/osteri....tm&tuote=36692

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

CRC 5-56 on minullakin nyt käytössä. Ihan ok aine mutta niin kuin täällä on tullut ilmi niin vähän useammin sitä joutuu suihkuttamaan. Toisaalta tuota löytyy melkein mistä vaan mikä olikin syy miksi siihen siirryin. Kokeilumielessä ostin myös pyöränketjuihin tarkoitettua crc:tä. Testaan sitä paremmin talvella kun tölkissä on maininta talvisuojasta.

----------


## kauris

> Mistähän tätä saisi Helsingissä tai kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella, olen koko kesän yrittänyt etsiskellä. Ei ole Ohlssonilla, Saiturin pörssissä, isoissa Prismoissa, eikä Stockmannilla (Stockmann har det nog...)



Minimanissa Espoon Friisilässä (siinä ompun lähellä) on ollut. Samoin Espoon Keskuksen k-raudan (Muurala taitaa olla kaupunginosa) lähellä olevasta Motonetistä löytyi.

----------


## brewster

Muistan joskus nähneeni saksalaisessa lehdessä ketjuvoiteluainetestissä maailman eniten käytetyn yleisvoiteluaineen WD-40. Se menestyi oikein hyvin vaikka kai oli otettu jonkinlaiseksi perusvertailukohdaksi noille kalliille esikoisaineille. WD-40 on oman kokemuskeni perusteella niin ohutta ja haihtuvaa ettei se juuri sotke ketjua vaan enemmänkin pitää sitä puhtaana säännöllisesti käytettynä. Pullo on sittemmin tyhjennyt ja olen jo aikoja käytellyt erilaisia vahapohjaisia aineita ihan tyytyväisenä. Annan kyllä ketjun mennä aika kuivaksi ennekuin lisään voiteluainetta.
PItäs kyllä taas ostaa tota WD:tä.

----------


## Nailoni

Milläs aineella tapaatte putsailla uusista ketjuista sen varastömöhnän pois?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Vielä näistä CRC öljyistä. Jos niitä haluaa käyttää, niin CRC:llä on voitelevampiakin öljyjä, Multilube ja Power Lube. Tämä Power-malli on PTFE seostettu.

http://www.crcind.com/csp/web/functd...=CRC%20RED#LUB

----------


## marco1

> Milläs aineella tapaatte putsailla uusista ketjuista sen varastömöhnän pois?



Esim. CRC:llä tai sitten ihan tärpättiin kastetulla rätillä.

----------


## di luca

Mulla ollu nyt käytössä puolikesää TF2 enkä muuta enää käytä maantiellä. Putsautuu ja voideltuu samalla kertaa, oikeesti. Ei enää ketjupesuria tarvita!

----------


## Iso-Maza

Vuosia olen käyttänyt WD-40 ainetta ketjujen pesuun ja tulos aina hyvä. Myydään myös 5 litran kanisterissa nesteenä josta on helppo annostella ketjupesuriin. Tehoaa kaikkeen mikä ketjuun tarttuu ja lisäpuhdistusta voi antaa paineilmalla. TF2:sta on myös useamman vuoden kokemus ok aineeena mutta vaatii jatkuvaa käyttöä ja ylimääräisten pois pyyhkimistä kuten WD-40:kin. CRC:n aineet olen jättänyt autokäyttöön.

----------


## Kerubi

Täältä ääni weldtiten tf2 extremelle syyskeleihin. Tarttuu mukavan tiukasti ketjuun, ja kerää siinä sivussa tietenkin kaiken irtaimen mukaansa, mutta ketju pysyy voideltuna. Aika hinnakasta tosin (4e/75ml). Normi tf2 mitä saa spraypullossa, valahtaa heti ensimmäisen lätäkön jälkeen maahan.
 Myös ketjuvahaa kokeilin huonolla menestyksellä, vaikka lopputulos olikin jo ennustettavissa. Chainsuckia chainsuckia. Taidan säästää ensi kesäksi (Ja tämä tuote oli nimeltään weldtite dry chain wax with krytox jne.)

----------


## Proj.nro

> Itsekin olen tässä tehnyt empiirisiä kokeita ketjujen voitelusta ja huomannut muutamia juttuja. 
> - Spray öljyistä hyviä ovat esim CRC:n Power lube ja Multi lube joissa on enemmän voiteluaineita kuin perus CRC 5-56. Tämän huomaa helposti kun suihkasee spraytä johonkin pellinpalalle ja menee päivän päästä sormella kokeilemaan mitä pelliltä löytyy. Monet sprayöljyt ovat aika liuotinpitoisia ja vuorokauden kuluttua käytännössä kaikki ovat haihtuneet pois. Tämä Power Lube teflon-seosteisena on mielestäni aika lähellä TF2:sta.
> - Mutta eikös tämä sprayaaminen ole aika suttuista puuhaa? Itse koen siistimmäksi ostaa Weldtiten TF2 plussaa nesteenä ja tiputtaa sitä suoraan ketjulle. Pienen imeytymisen jälkeen kaikki ketjun ulkopinnalle jäänyt tietysti pyyhitään pois.
> Kauppiaan kanssa kun keskusteltiin öljyjen myynnistä, niin hän kyllä sanoi, että nykyään kaikki tuntuvat siirtyneen sprayöljyihin. Eli taidan olla vanhanaikainen tässä(kin) asiassa.



Vastaan vanhaan viestiin, koska sen innoittamana ostin nestemäistä TF2:ta  :Hymy:  Sehän on ihan lirua, pulloa ei voi kääntää edes ylösalaisin ja litku valuu jo ulos. Öljyt ketjun sijasta vanteella ja lattialla  :Leveä hymy:  Tuoko on sitten hyvää kamaa? Äänistä päätellen myös hävisi ketjuista alle sadan kilometrin kuivalla kelillä..

Tähänasti olen käyttänyt Shimanon PTFE dry lubea ja tykännyt sen sopivasta viskositeetista.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Tästä on ollut puhetta aikaisemminkin mutta toistan vielä Hansin ketjuhuoltotavan.
Ensin kastellaan ketjut verkkopaineisella vedellä ja sitten ruiskutetaan Wurtin PineLineä (raakana) ja annetaan vaikuttaa hetki, sitten huuhdellaan paska pois. Tarvittaessa em.toistetaan ja jos on oikein likaiset ketjut niin vähän hammasharjalla hangaten. Kangasrätillä kuitavten ja spray-öljyä tarpeen/kelin mukaan, GT-spraytä jos haluua öljyä vähän enemmän ja TFää jos olosuhteet eivät vaadi öljyä niin paljon. Liiasta ölystä ei ole kuin haittaa, annostelun kyllä oppii.

Ketjun huoltoväli on ollut kelistä riippuen 1-3ajokertaa (max.10h) ja C10 olen ajanut sekalaista ajoa (kisaa ja lenkkiä) tuommoiset ka.7tkm... yli 10tkm on joskus tullut mutta silloin kisaa on ollut vähemmän.

----------


## marco1

Laitetaas omat teesit ketjun huoltoon, pääasiassa maastoajoon:
- vältetään vettä, toki jos ketjut on mudassa niin sitten täytyy pestä kunnolla. WD-40 ja rätti toimii ihan mukavasti pesuaineena normitapauksissa.
- ketjunpesulaitteet sottaa niin paljon että on sama putsata ketjua kahden kynsiharjan välissä pyörittämällä.
- ketjut voidellaan lenkin jälkeen tai niin aikaisin että voiteluaineen liuottimet ehtii haihtua ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä, näin likaa tarttuu vähemmän.
- voitele ketjua - älä pakkaa ja rattaita, käytä rättiä ketjun alla voiteluainetta annostellessa ja pyöritä samalla ketjun rullia. 
- voitelun jälkeen kuivaa pakka, rattaat ja vaihtajan rullat.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tähänasti olen käyttänyt Shimanon PTFE dry lubea ja tykännyt sen sopivasta viskositeetista.



Tuo voisikin olla hyvää, itse olen tämän kesän ajanut Finish Linen käsittääkseni vastaavalla tuotteella.

----------


## GodFinger

> Mä oon kokeillu ennemmin 
> 1. Teflon spraytä: Pysyi ketjut puhtaina mutta sai olla usein laittamassa. ei yhtä pitkää lenkkiä rohisematta päässy. Ja ketjut kuluivat pilalle nopeasti.
> 
> 2. Ketjuvahaa, olikohan Weldite: Aluksi tosihyvä toiminta ja hiljainen, mutta maastolenkeillä alkoi ketjut aika nopeasti rohisemaan. Kallista ainetta ja kulahti purkki aika nopeasti. Vaikka ketjut periaatteessa ei likaantuneet mustaksi mutta vaha kerääntyi aika ilkeän näköisiksi paakuiksi.
> 
> 3. Nyt olen kokeillut kaikista varoituksista huolimatta CRC 5-56:ta. Olen yllättynyt aineen toimivuudesta! Se on halpaa. Aineella ikäänkuin olen pessyt ketjut suihkuttamalla reippaasti sitä niihin. Sitten rätillä kosteus pois. Hiukan pitää odottaa, muuten ketjut tuntuvat ronksuttavan. Sitten vaan lenkille: Toimivuus yllättää. Ketjut toimivat hiljaisesti pitkänkin maastolenkin ajan. Lenkin jälkeen ketjut eivät ole mustat mutta kuivat ja pölyiset kyllä.(rätillä pölyt lähtee)  Sitten voi ketjut taas "pestä" samallalailla ja taas on pyörä valmis lenkille. 
> Olen kokeillut jo tätä maastokisoissa ja täytyy sanoa että parhaalla tavalla on voitelu toiminut. Ainakin Xtr-ketjuilla.
> Maantieketju campa record ei kyllä tuolla ole ollut hiljainen mutta ei taida nuo ontot olla muutenkaan...
> 
> ...




Lontoonkielisillä foorumeilla, ja Bicycletutorin sivuilla on haukuttu mm. WD-40:stä: http://bicycletutor.com/no-wd40-bike-chain/

Ite käytin aiemmin WD-40:stä, ja haen testailemalla erilaisia öljyjä. Hyllyssä löytyy tällä hetkellä sen WD:n lisäksi Motonetin MD-50  :Leveä hymy: , CRC 5-56, ja erilaisia Bilteman öljyjä, mm. tippapulloissa olevat synteettinen voiteluaine tuotenro. 36-691 ja ketjuöljy 36-1755, sekä spraypulloissa olevat PTFE-voiteluaine 36-4516 ja ketjuspray 36-4511 (tiukkaa räkää joka sotkee paikat ja haisee teräketjuöljyltä. Omassa pullossani lukee chain lubrication spray-onkohan jotenkin vanhentunutta tavaraa?). Vihon viimeisenä Tarjoustalon Werkstatt-ketjuöljy 100ml:n tippapullossa (ompelukoneöljymäinen, kirkas)

Noista tuo 55-6 ja biltsun PTFE ovat olleen normaalikäytössä, ja nyt talvella katon, oisko tuo Bilteman räkä 36-4511 hieman pitempiaikainen öljy ketjuun.

----------


## H. Moilanen

WD-40 ja CRC 5-56 sisältävät enemmän liuotinta kuin öljyä. Käyttökohteissakin mainitaan kosteudenpoisto sähkölaitteista, joten mistään voiteluaineesta ei voi olla kysymys.

----------


## star trek

> WD-40 ja CRC 5-56 sisältävät enemmän liuotinta kuin öljyä. Käyttökohteissakin mainitaan kosteudenpoisto sähkölaitteista, joten mistään voiteluaineesta ei voi olla kysymys.



Tää on kyllä totta. Sehän on fillarin ketjujen voitelu aina jonkinlainen kompromissi voitelevuuden ja helppohoitoisuuden välillä. CRC chain lube on todella hyvä voitelemaan mutta teettää vähän töitä puhdistettaessa , itse käytän kumminkin sitä kesällä.

----------


## apartanen

WD-40 voi kyllä puhdistaa ketjut, mutta ei se kyllä niitä voitele.
Pitää sen olla vähän paksumpaa ja enemmän voitelevaa sen olla pitää.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nämä pakkaskelit on hankalia, 20 asteen pakkasessa tuo ylhäällä kehumani Finish Line Teflon Dry alkoi jäykistymään. Nyt eilisen pakkaslenkin kokeilin CRC 5-56:lla.

----------


## Nappulakenka

Huomasin viime viikolla tuon TF2:en teflon sprayn hyväksi. Suihkautan ketjuihin vähän ennen lähtöä ja kevyt pyyhkäisy. Ketjut puhdistuu ja pysyy puhtaana ja toimi hyvin vielä -18 asteen pakkasessa(en ole vielä päässyt testaamaan kovemmilla pakkasilla)

----------


## jeijei

Töistä tarttunut mukaan würthin teflon spraytä ja toiminut hyvin säännöllisesti käytettynä. Ketjut koskaan rahisseet, kunhan muistanut säännöllisin väliajoin suorittaa voitelu ja pyyhkiä ylimääräiset pois.
Ketjut pysyneet mukavan puhtaina ja ainakin tuommoinen purkki on kestänyt aivan pirun kauan  :No huh!: 
Tosin samaan hengenvetoon pitää todeta ettei ole mitään käryä mitä tuommoinen maksaa  :Sarkastinen: 
Perks of the job...

----------


## marco1

> Huomasin viime viikolla tuon TF2:en teflon sprayn hyväksi. Suihkautan ketjuihin vähän ennen lähtöä ja kevyt pyyhkäisy. Ketjut puhdistuu ja pysyy puhtaana ja toimi hyvin vielä -18 asteen pakkasessa(en ole vielä päässyt testaamaan kovemmilla pakkasilla)



Varmaan puhdistuu kun ketjuun ei juuri jää mitään voiteluainettakaan tuolla tavalla.

----------


## Nappulakenka

> Varmaan puhdistuu kun ketjuun ei juuri jää mitään voiteluainettakaan tuolla tavalla.



Jaa, miten niin ei jää? Tuolla tulee voideltua muutenkin vaijerit jne.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Jaa, miten niin ei jää? Tuolla tulee voideltua muutenkin vaijerit jne.



Mun käsittääkseni vaijereita ja niitä kuoria ei tarvitse tai edes saa voidella. Käsittääkseni aika moni ketjuöljy pilaa sen muovisukan siellä vaijerikuoren sisällä.

Mitä tulee itse ketjuvoiteluun, niin öljyllä ei mielestäni ketjun pinnalla ole oikeastaan muuta funktiota kuin kerätä pölyä ja likaa.

----------


## marco1

Voitele lenkin jälkeen, silloin ketjuun jää voiteluaine ja liuotin ehtii haihtua pois. 

Jossain TF2:ssa on sitä varsinaista voiteluainetta hyvin vähän, muutaman prosentin luokkaa - suurin osa näkyvästä nesteestä on liuotinta. 
Tuote on ihan hyvä mutta sitä vois käyttää järkevästi.

----------


## Nappulakenka

> Mun käsittääkseni vaijereita ja niitä kuoria ei tarvitse tai edes saa voidella. Käsittääkseni aika moni ketjuöljy pilaa sen muovisukan siellä vaijerikuoren sisällä.
> 
> Mitä tulee itse ketjuvoiteluun, niin öljyllä ei mielestäni ketjun pinnalla ole oikeastaan muuta funktiota kuin kerätä pölyä ja likaa.



Lähinnä tuolla vaijerien voitelulla tarkoitin vaijerien putsaamista ja kuivuttuaan pintaan jää pieni öljy/teflon suoja. Tuo tulee tehtyä noin 3 kk välein jos muistaa.. Öljyä ei tule valutettua vaijerikuorien sisälle ja muutenkin tuo ylimääräinen öljy kerää turhaa sontaa sinne kuorien sisälle ja se taas vaikuttaa vaijeri kulkemiseen.





> Voitele lenkin jälkeen, silloin ketjuun jää voiteluaine ja liuotin ehtii haihtua pois. 
> 
> Jossain TF2:ssa on sitä varsinaista voiteluainetta hyvin vähän, muutaman prosentin luokkaa - suurin osa näkyvästä nesteestä on liuotinta. 
> Tuote on ihan hyvä mutta sitä vois käyttää järkevästi.



Juu, tuo voiteluaineen määrä on tiedossa ja onneksi kuivumisaika on nopea eli sen voi myös laittaa vähän ennen kun lähtee ajamaan.. Kyllä mä ajan talvella(kun on pakkasta), niin yhden lenkin tuolla ja sit pitää lisätä kun se teflon kuluu nopeasti. Bonuksena mun mielestä on se ettei pakkanen pääse vaikuttamaan ketjun toimintaan tai ainakin tämän kaltaiset komukset mulla on.

----------


## GodFinger

> WD-40 voi kyllä puhdistaa ketjut, mutta ei se kyllä niitä voitele.
> Pitää sen olla vähän paksumpaa ja enemmän voitelevaa sen olla pitää.



Just mietin itsekin, että minkälaisen öljyn valitsisi talvikäyttöön, onko parempi olla "räkämäinen" paksumpi öljy, vai sitten laihempi öljy...
Talvella lumikiteet taitavat imeä itseensä öljyä ketjuista, ja näin pitävät ketjut puhtaan näköisinä. Öljyä joutuu lisäämään useammin. Asiaan vaikuttaa myös se, ettei lumen aikaan ketjut kerää sitä mustaksi menevää hiovaa hiekkapölyä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mää en ole tehnyt siitä ketjujen voitelusta ja pyörän pudistuksesta mitenkään hankalaa ja siksi tykkään käyttää White Lightning ketjuvahaa. Helppoa, toimii aina eikä sotke.

----------


## EsaJ

> Mää en ole tehnyt siitä ketjujen voitelusta ja pyörän pudistuksesta mitenkään hankalaa ja siksi tykkään käyttää White Lightning ketjuvahaa. Helppoa, toimii aina eikä sotke.



Levitäppä sitä pakkasella  :Vink: , on kuin käsirasvaa....

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Tota, mää säilytän fillarit kyllä sisällä....ja vahan myös. Joten vahaus tapahtuu myös sisällä. 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pohjanpoika98

Pedrosta ( n. 10 vuotta vanhasta purkista )uuteen ketjuun kerta-annos jokaiseen linkkiin tippa, ja aina ketjun rasvanpoistoaineella pesun yhteydessä, ja lisäksi joka (maasto)lenkille reilusti teflonspayta on pelannut hyvin 15 -vuotta. 

Sitkostavista mömmöistä pitää pyyhkiä KAIKKI ylimääräinen pois, ja esim. SRAMin ketjuihin en ole pistänyt uutenakaan mitään muuta kuin teflonia.
Ketjuvahaa voisi kokeilla maantiefillareihin.


JT

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Laitetaas omat teesit ketjun huoltoon, pääasiassa maastoajoon:
> - vältetään vettä, toki jos ketjut on mudassa niin sitten täytyy pestä kunnolla. WD-40 ja rätti toimii ihan mukavasti pesuaineena normitapauksissa.
> - ketjunpesulaitteet sottaa niin paljon että on sama putsata ketjua kahden kynsiharjan välissä pyörittämällä.
> - ketjut voidellaan lenkin jälkeen tai niin aikaisin että voiteluaineen liuottimet ehtii haihtua ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä, näin likaa tarttuu vähemmän.
> - voitele ketjua - älä pakkaa ja rattaita, käytä rättiä ketjun alla voiteluainetta annostellessa ja pyöritä samalla ketjun rullia. 
> - voitelun jälkeen kuivaa pakka, rattaat ja vaihtajan rullat.



Näillä metodeilla, mutta WD-40 sijaan Bilteman X4 (36-450)

----------


## simojoki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsCbgwcTRNY

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

> Just mietin itsekin, että minkälaisen öljyn valitsisi talvikäyttöön, onko parempi olla "räkämäinen" paksumpi öljy, vai sitten laihempi öljy.



Öljylinjalla ollessa on käytännön pakko käyttää talvella ohuempaa öljyä kompensoidakseen rasvojen kovettumisen kylmässä. Eli siis öljyn paksuutta käyttöolosuhteissa pyritään pitämään samana, mutta Suomessa kesä ja talvi on niin erilämpöiset ettei yhdellä öljyllä puurtaminen ole oikein mielekästä.

----------


## NHB

Onko kukaan kokeillut Klüberin Klüberplus ketjuvahaa? Tuotetiedoissa on sellaisia  mainintoja, jotka herättävät varmasti monen pyöräilijän mielenkiinnon: 
"Erittäin hyvän vedensietokyvyn ansiosta se antaa luotettavan suojan korroosiota vastaan, myös silloin, kun komponentit joutuvat kosketuksiin veden kanssa.

Se sopii etenkin ketjuille, jotka ovat alttiina pölyn, lian, kuitunöyhdän tai veden vaikutukselle. 

Klüberplus SK 11-299  -vahalla saadaan pitkäkestoinen, joissakin tapauksissa jopa elinikäinen, voitelu siirto-, käyttö- ja ohjausketjuille, jotka toimivat kohtuullisissa ympäristöolosuhteissa, joissa ketjun maksimilämpötila on 60oC."

Tämä litku ei ole pelkkää vahaa, vaan se sisältää myös öljyä. 

http://www.mfg.fi/main.site?action=b...e&id=8&fid=119

http://www.engineeringtalk.com/news/klu/klu138.html

----------


## dILETANTTI

No piti tämäkin kokea itse. Lähdin tänään maastolenkille. Lähtiessä suihkutin ketjut TF2:lla sekä voitelin takavaihtajan vaijerinkuoren ja nivelet. Muuten pyörä oli parin kuivalla kelillä tehdyn työmatkan jäljiltä. Ketjut toimi hyvin ensimmäiset 10 km kunnes alkoivat pitää rahinaa ja sitten alkoi tulla "chain suckia" oikein kunnolla. Nostin pyörän ilmaan ja pyörittelin eteen ja taakse ja ketju tuntui liikkuvan ihan ok. Kokeilin jokaisen nivelen, eikä jäykkää lenkkiä löytynyt. Jatkoin ajoa ja aina, kun tuli vähän enemmän vetoa, ketju nousi rattaan ja haarukan väliin. Otin ketjun irti ja tutkailin sitä. Ketjun nivelet eivät olleetkaan niin herkästi liikkuvia. Keskellä metsää kun olin, valitsin sellaisen välityksen, että ketju oli mahdollisimman kireällä. Näin pääsin ajelemaan pois metsästä lähimmälle huoltoasemalle, josta ostin CRC:tä (ainoa vaihtoehto) ja sumutin sitä ketjuille kunnolla. Tämä auttoi ja matka jatkui, kunnes muutaman kilometrin maastoajon jälkeen ketjuimu iski jälleen. Taas CRC: käsittely (ja suhisevan eturenkaan paikkaus) ja matka jatkui.

Ketjut eivät ole venyneet juuri ollenkaan. Kampisettinä FSA:n setti, joka tosin on ollut uudesta asti omituisen hyvä imemään ketjua. Ennen tätä koittelemusta pesin ketjut voimakkaalla teollisuuspesuaineella (huvikseni!) ja voitelin sitten TF2:lla. Oma tulkinta ketjujen käyttäytymiselle on se, että pesu oli liian tehokas ja vei kaiken voitelun nivelistä ja TF2:n oli liian ohutta ainetta veden, kuran ja lumen rikastamalle reitille, joka kulki myös soranottopaikan kautta. Jotenkin tuo ketjujen ääntely viittasi siihen, että nivelissä on jotain muuta kuin voiteluainetta. Eli jos tulkintani on oikea, niin kunnon käsittely jollain pysyvämmällä ja voitelevamma aineella olisi voinut olla parempi vaihtoehto. Tämä oli kyllä ensimmäinen kerta, kun TF2:n petti. Olisiko tuo liian voimakas pesu sitten syyllinen? Pitää pestä ketju ja kokeilla vielä uudestaan toimiiko se, vai laitanko koko voimansiirron remonttiin.

Sinkulapuolella olen laittanut ketjuihin sitä mitä on ollut lähinnä saatavilla ja hyvin mennään. Sinkulan "huoltovapaus" alkaa olla sitä luokkaa, että vaihdepyöräily ei kohta innosta.

----------


## tienlaita

Olen seurannut aika lailla kummissani ketjujen hoitoa käsitelleitä aiheita, kun itse en ole huomannut mitään yksinkertaisempaa ja toimivampaa kuin pestä ja voidella ketju samalla aineella ja samalla toimenpiteellä. Hyvälaatuista ohutta öljyä viikottain ketjuun (pyörittellen paikoillaan tottakai) ja rätillä pyyhkimistä perään.  Toistetaan tarpeen mukaan.

Pesuaineita ja liuottimia en periaatteessa halua käyttää, sillä ne ovat voiteluaineen vihollisia. Vanhemmissa kirjoissa on esitetty öljyssä liottaminen ja jopa keittäminen pikakäsittelynä, jotta öljy todella menee sinne, missä sitä eniten tarvitaan eli aivan syvimpiin kohtiin niveliä. Kun siellä nivelien rakosissa on öljyä  vastassa muuta ainetta, kuten pesuainetta tai muuta liuotinta, eihän lopputulos voi olla hyvä.  Uusi voiteluaine sekoittuu näihin vieraisiin aineisiin.

Aivan uusi ketju on mielestäni hyvin voideltu aika jäykällä aineella.  Sellaiseen olen joskus käyttänyt hieman tärpättiä rättiin, jottei niin roskat tartu, ja eikun siitä suoraan ajoon.


edit.  Enhän minä todella ole seurannut näitä keskusteluja.  Ehkä on todellisia tarpeita keksiä jotain muuta.  Aihe vain minun silmiini on näyttäytynyt kummalta, kuin tässä olisi jokin ratkaisematon paha ongelma kaikkine erilaisine uusine aineineen.

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Olen seurannut aika lailla kummissani ketjujen hoitoa käsitelleitä aiheita, kun itse en ole huomannut mitään yksinkertaisempaa ja toimivampaa kuin pestä ja voidella ketju samalla aineella ja samalla toimenpiteellä. Hyvälaatuista ohutta öljyä viikottain ketjuun (pyörittellen paikoillaan tottakai) ja rätillä pyyhkimistä perään.  Toistetaan tarpeen mukaan.
> 
> ...



Tällaista metodia olen itsekin harrastanut. Syy tuohon em. liuottimen käyttöön oli se, että ketjut katkesi työmatkalla ja pesin ketjut, jotta ne oli mukavampi kuljettaa kotiin repussa. Tuo kommenttini oli lähinnä huomio siitä mitä kova pesu ja ohut voitelu voi tuottaa. Samalla ketjulla oli kyllä ajettu maatiellä kymmeniä kilometrejä, mutta mudassa rypeminen oli sille liikaa.

----------


## Amadeus

Ei sinne rullien väliin mitään liuotinta tai mitään muutakaan kosteutta jää kun pistää ne tommosen 300W työvalon ritilän päälle viideksi minuutiksi "kuivumaan".  :Vink:

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

> Mikä voide toimii ketjuissa parhaiten jos päämääränä on että ketjut pysyisivät mahdollisimman puhtaina?



Parafiini jäähtyessään kovettuu ja sitten ylimääräiset ketjun ulkopinnasta hilseilevät pois. Niinpä hiekkapöly ei tartu siihen. Käsittely pitää uusia riittävän usein. Lisäksi parafiinia voi parannella ruosteenesto-ominaisuuksistaan tunnetulla ohuella öljyllä. Hyvin se sekoittuu parafiinin kanssa. Ohut öljy ei muodosta paksua kalvoa ketjun pintaan. Ohuen teflonpulverin sekoittaminen parafiiniin on sellainen kikka, jota olen ajatellut kokeilla ihan vaan voiteluominaisuuksien ja kertavoitelun kestävyyden parantamiseksi. 





> Voiko ketjuja+rattaita puhdistaa kunnolla irroittamatta niitä?  :confused:



Mieluummin suuntaisin huomion siihen, miten saa ketjun mahdollisimman siististi ja näppärästi irti pyörästä. Jos ketju saa kerätä pölisevältä tieltä hiekkapölyä ja ketju on voideltu jollain öljyllä, eihän siihen tee mieli koskea, koska kädet ovat mustassa jankissa sen jälkeen. Mutta jos ketjussa on parafiinivoitelu, niin "Kato äiti, puhtaat kädet!"

Ketjun irroittamista helpottaa kummasti ketjun pikalukko yhdessä lenkissä. Sellainen tulee esimerkiksi KMC:n ketjussa ja monissa muissakin.

----------


## snowfake

Maastopyörässä kun saa hinkata kuraa ja oravia ja neulasia sieltä ketjuista joka kerran jälkeen, niin mites jos noita ketjuja ostaisi esim. 5kpl joihin kaikkii pikaliittimet? Kun 4kpl on käytetty niin laittaa likoamaan, ja voitelee aineella X. Itse käyttänyt nyt TF2 extreme märän kelin öljyä ja hinkannut pyyhkeellä, mutta aina sinne ketjulenkkien sisäpintaan jää sitä moskaa. Pitää hakea huomenna Bilteman pesuri ja koittaa josko sillä irtoaisi.

----------


## tienlaita

> Ei sinne rullien väliin mitään liuotinta tai mitään muutakaan kosteutta jää kun pistää ne tommosen 300W työvalon ritilän päälle viideksi minuutiksi "kuivumaan".



No tämä on taas esimerkki siitä touhusta ketjujen kanssa, jota olen ihmetellyt.  Siis juuri se juttuni pointti.  :Hymy:   Eihän ne edes kiitä kaikesta paapomisesta, vaan kuluvat kuitenkin vaihtokuntoon.  Sallikaa minun olla sitä mieltä, että on älytöntä liuottaa rasvoja pois ja taas rasvata.

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

> No tämä on taas esimerkki siitä touhusta ketjujen kanssa, jota olen ihmetellyt.  Siis juuri se juttuni pointti.   Eihän ne edes kiitä kaikesta paapomisesta, vaan kuluvat kuitenkin vaihtokuntoon.  Sallikaa minun olla sitä mieltä, että on älytöntä liuottaa rasvoja pois ja taas rasvata.



Tuolla logiikalla ois parasta vaan ostaa uusi ketju, antaa alkuperäisten varastorasvojen olla, eikä ikinä uutta voitelua sille ketjulle. Sitten kun ketju on kulunut vaihtokuntoon, hankitaan taas uusi. Miksikö näin? Jos lisäät öljyä likaiseen ketjuun, hiekkapöly ui tuoreen öljyn mukana kriittisiin paikkoihin tekemään tuhojaan. Ja sillä tavoin ketjun kuluminen nopeutuu. Vanha varastorasva ei sitä tee, sillä se pysyy suunnilleen paikoillaan. Mutta vaihtoehtoisiakin tapoja siis on.

Ruostumaton ketju ei ikinä kaipaa ruosteelta suojaavaa voiteluainetta (öljyä), joten teflonin ujuttaminen puhdistettuun ketjuun voisi olla ihan hyvä idea. Täytyy vain sitten muistaa pitäytyä öljyttömissä teflonvoiteluaineissa.

----------


## di luca

Sainpa tuossa käsiini KMC:n ketjujen huolto-ohjeen. Siinä ei suositeltu ketjujen pesemistä pesurilla liuotinpesuaineella, koska se vie entisen rasvan liian hyvin. Yleensäkään liotinaineita ei suositeltu. Ohje oli lähinnä pyyhkiä pintalika ja ohuella öljyllä sitten voidella kevyesti. Näin väitettiin ketjujen kestävän pisimpään. Tiiä sit, oisko liian helppoa?

----------


## apartanen

> Sainpa tuossa käsiini KMC:n ketjujen huolto-ohjeen. Siinä ei suositeltu ketjujen pesemistä pesurilla liuotinpesuaineella, koska se vie entisen rasvan liian hyvin. Yleensäkään liotinaineita ei suositeltu. Ohje oli lähinnä pyyhkiä pintalika ja ohuella öljyllä sitten voidella kevyesti. Näin väitettiin ketjujen kestävän pisimpään. Tiiä sit, oisko liian helppoa?



Aika vastaavaan tulokseen olen päässyt empiirisillä kokeilla Shimanon ketjun kanssa. Ketjut kun menee pesemään, niin pari ekaa lenkkiä sitä öljyä on aivan liikaa vaikka kuinka on putsaavinaan ja järkyttävä musta mönjä ketjussa. 
Parhaan jäljen olen saanut, kun kevyesti lisää öljyä viikon parin välein ja lenkin jälkeen aina pyyhkii ketjun puhtaaksi. Pysyy mukavan kiiltävänäkin.
Kestosta en tiedä, mutta eipähän tarvitse puljata niin hirveästi.

----------


## juminy

Tää sopii lähes kaikkeen. Vakavasti puhuen ketjun hoito on tärkeä juttu. Itse kierrätän 12:ta ketjua ja 4:ää ratas- ja pakkasatsia. Turtlewaxilla vahaamisen jälkeen keitän koko satsin valaanrasvassa ja lopuksi ruiskutan niihin kunnon kerroksen Bilteman kotelosuojaa, etteivät poloiset ruostu.

----------


## tienlaita

> Tuolla logiikalla ois parasta vaan ostaa uusi ketju, antaa alkuperäisten varastorasvojen olla, eikä ikinä uutta voitelua sille ketjulle. Sitten kun ketju on kulunut vaihtokuntoon, hankitaan taas uusi. Miksikö näin? Jos lisäät öljyä likaiseen ketjuun, hiekkapöly ui tuoreen öljyn mukana kriittisiin paikkoihin tekemään tuhojaan. Ja sillä tavoin ketjun kuluminen nopeutuu. Vanha varastorasva ei sitä tee, sillä se pysyy suunnilleen paikoillaan. Mutta vaihtoehtoisiakin tapoja siis on.



Kun öljyä laittaa hiekkapölyiseen ketjuun, ei se voi liikutta hiekkaa mukanaan sen syvemmälle kuin öljyvirta kulkee.  Isommat partikkelit eivät myöskään mahdu kovin pieniin rakoihin. Ketjussa on siellä oleellisessa paikassa raot jo pieniä, eli siellä varsinaisessa ketjun laakerissa (ketjun akselien eli tappien ympärillä) eikä niihin osiin toimillamme ole paljoa vaikutusta. Niitten osalta on tärkeintä ettei ketju pääse koskaan liian kuivaksi, jolloin ketjun sisin on parhaassa tapauksessa aina täynnä öljyä. Sinne ei se uuden öljyn virta myöskään virtaa, sillä umpikujaan ei vaan kulje. Tietenkin pienetkin raot imaisevat öljyä, mutta on mielestäni kovin kuvitteellista että 'likainen' öljy olisi tuollaisissa osissa pahasta lisäten kulumista. Se on jo pölymäisen pientä partikkelia, mitä sinne voi kuvitella tulevan ja se suuri voima, mikä polkiessa siellä on, on kertaluokkaa suurempi vaikutukseltaan kulumisen kannalta.  Ja vaikka sinne jonnekin rakoon oikein asetettaisiin ja tungettaisiin niin iso hiekanmuru kuin vain mahtuu, on parin poljinkierroksen jälkeen se jauhaantunut. 

Tietenkin ketjun pitäisi kulkea koteloidussa tilassa, mikä on täytetty öljyllä. Sellaisen vertailu ketjun kulumisessa viikottain päältä öljyttyyn suojaamattomaan ketjuun olisi ihan mielenkiintoinen koe.  Toki myös sitten vaikkapa sinun tapasi suhteessa omaani, jossa ketjua pestään öljyllä usein.

----------


## kauris

Maastossa olen käyttänyt TF2:sta. Jos ketju ei ole ollut kovin likainen, pelkkä aineen lisäys ja rätillä pyyhkiminen on riittänyt. Likaisen pyörän ja ketjun olen puolestaan ensin pessyt milloin milläkin pesuaineella. Laimennetulla Würthin Pinelinella useimmiten. 

Maantiepyörässä taasen White lightning on ollut ketjuissa parisen vuotta. Nykyään tuotteen nimi taitaa olla Clean Ride. Tuotetta mainostetaan itsestään puhdistuvana ja pelkkä tökötin lisääminen sillöin tällöin pitäisi pitää ketjun puhtaana. Totuus ei ihan niin kaunis ole ja kesän ajelujen jälkeen ketju on melko tummuneen vahatöhnän peitossa. Ketjuna Campagnolon c10. 

Ongelmana näin uuden ajokauden alussa on, että miten vanhat vahat kannattaisi poistaa, jotta uudet vahat saisi puhtaalle pohjalle. White lightningin omien ohjeiden mukaanhan ketjua ei koskaan tarvitsisi puhdistaa vaan lisäillä vain vahaan. Ja pah. 

Tuo vaha on kuitenkin tosi tahmeaa ja vaikeasti irtoavaa eli ihan fairylla se ei lähde mihinkään. Taidan vähän kallistua upottamaan ketjut ysivitoseen. Siinä lähtee tietysti kaikki mahdollinen ketjusta irti mutta ovatpahan ainakin puhtaat uutta vahakerrosta varten.

----------


## snowfake

Nyt kun huomasin tuon KMC:n missing linkin joka myös omista ketjuista löytyy, aloin lämmetä lisää tuolle ketjujen vaihdolle joka lenkin jälkeen. Pienemmällä vaivallahan ketjut putsaa oravista ja mudasta vaihtamalla ketjua ja heittämällä ämpäriin likoamaan kuin hinkkaamalla rätillä ja pesureilla sun muilla. 3kpl KMC X9 -ketjuja missing linkeillä maksaakin alle 50e CRC:stä.

Nyt pitäisi keksiä sopiva aine jota voisi säilyttää sisätiloissa ja jossa ketjuja voisi säilyttää vaikka viikonkin likoamassa. Ja sellainen jossa ne kurat lähtisivät irti hiukan muiluttamalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Tonza1984

Terve vaan kaikille, ensimmäinen postaukseni tälle foorumille!  :Hymy: 

Ja asiaan. Itse olen voidellut ketjut ja kaikki muutkin liikkuvat osat jo useamman vuoden Weldtiten TF2:lla. Aine on mielestäni paremman "oloista" kuin perinteiset CRC:t ja bilteman ketjuöljyt, joita aikaisemmin kokeilin. TF2:ssa on kuitenkin yksi helvetinmoinen ongelma, joka liittyy lähinnä itse putelin spray-suuttimeen. Itselläni on nimittäin lähtenyt jokaikisestä purkista tuo suutin irti, ja sen jälkeen öljy tursuilee suutinkorkin alta lähes yhtä paljon kuin itse pillin päästä. 

Onko muut kärsinyt vastaavasta? Jos jollain on jokin patenttiratkaisu tähän ongelmaan, niin olisin hyvin kiitollinen. Onko esim. olemassa jotain yleismallista erikseen ostettavaa suutinta, jonka voisi laittaa tuon alkuperäisen paikalle?

----------


## A.A

Tässäkin asiassa olen vastarannankiiski. Vuosia olen hoitanut ketjujen puhdistus/öljyämisen Bilteman PTFE sprayllä (36-4516). Joku täällä kirjoitti jokun aika sitten "kaikkihan sen jo tunnustavat: Teflon spray tuhoaa ketjut"... Kysymys kuuluu: Mistä sen tuhon huomaa?   :Leveä hymy: 

Joka lenkin jälkeen vähän rättiä ja spraytä, pari minuuttia ja ketju on aina suht puhdas, ja öljytty. Joo, tiedän että siinä väittämän mukaan ei ole öljyä kuin nimeksi... :No huh!: 

Tuli hommattua ultraäänipesuri. Ketjut sinne Bilteman kylmärasvanpoistoaineeseen (Oli kaapissa, kerran tuli ostettua vahingossa, kun piti ostaa Biorasvanpoistoainetta) uimaan, ja 6000+km ajetut ketjutkin on puolentunnin jälkeen kuin kiillotettu hopeakoru. (Sitä rasvanpoistoainetta voi käyttää aika monien ketjujen puhdistukseen) Siis jos ketjut ovat olleet uutena hopean väriset... Siitä sitten kuumavesihanan alle hetkeksi, kuivaus, Bilteman PTFE spraytä reilusti ja pakasterasiaan odottamaan omaa käyttövuoroaan. Kyllä, kierrätän 3:a ketjua per pyörä.

Tuhoanko pyöräni voimansiirron? Koska sen huomaa? Mistä sen huomaa? Pääsenkö vielä porukkalenkille? Saanko joskus pistäytyä Itä-Helsingin Pyörähuollossa?

----------


## Iglumies

> Terve vaan kaikille, ensimmäinen postaukseni tälle foorumille! 
> ... Itselläni on nimittäin lähtenyt jokaikisestä purkista tuo suutin irti, ja sen jälkeen öljy tursuilee suutinkorkin alta lähes yhtä paljon kuin itse pillin päästä...



Normaalia  :Leveä hymy: , itse käyttänyt crc:n leikkuuöljypurkin suutinta ja rättiä estämässä roiskumista.

----------


## marco1

> TF2:ssa on kuitenkin yksi helvetinmoinen ongelma, joka liittyy lähinnä itse putelin spray-suuttimeen. Itselläni on nimittäin lähtenyt jokaikisestä purkista tuo suutin irti, ja sen jälkeen öljy tursuilee suutinkorkin alta lähes yhtä paljon kuin itse pillin päästä. 
> 
> Onko muut kärsinyt vastaavasta? Jos jollain on jokin patenttiratkaisu tähän ongelmaan, niin olisin hyvin kiitollinen. Onko esim. olemassa jotain yleismallista erikseen ostettavaa suutinta, jonka voisi laittaa tuon alkuperäisen paikalle?



Tuo suutinongelma on kyllä tuttu mutta sama ongelma tuntuu olevan muillakin spray-öljyillä. Ja TF2:ssa myös muiden öljyjen suuttimilla.

TF2:sta en olekaan muistanut ostaa vähän ja nyt on voideltu muutama viikko jollain CRC/5-56/GT85 tms. yleisvoiteluaineilla ja ketjut onkin kyllä selvästi likaisemmat lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## Tonza1984

> Tuli hommattua ultraäänipesuri. Ketjut sinne Bilteman  kylmärasvanpoistoaineeseen...uimaan, ja 6000+km  ajetut ketjutkin on puolentunnin jälkeen kuin kiillotettu hopeakoru.



Pakko kommentoida, kun olen joskus tuollaisesta ultraäänipesurista haaveillut. Kuinka paljon maksoit omastasi? Noin satasella näyttäisi lähtevän riippuen tietysti astian koosta, mutta tekeeköhän sen hintaisilla mitään. Kerran pyöräni ollessa huollossa korjaaja oli pessyt vaihteistot yms. ultraääänipesurilla, ja tosiaan osat näyttivät aivan uusilta. Silloin tosin luulin, että moiset pesurit maksavat tuhansia euroja  :Hymy:

----------


## A.A

> Pakko kommentoida, kun olen joskus tuollaisesta ultraäänipesurista haaveillut. Kuinka paljon maksoit omastasi? Noin satasella näyttäisi lähtevän riippuen tietysti astian koosta, mutta tekeeköhän sen hintaisilla mitään. Kerran pyöräni ollessa huollossa korjaaja oli pessyt vaihteistot yms. ultraääänipesurilla, ja tosiaan osat näyttivät aivan uusilta. Silloin tosin luulin, että moiset pesurit maksavat tuhansia euroja



http://www.citikka.com/ultrapesurit/ultrapesurit.php

Täältä ostin ja maksoin liikaa. Tietysti. Mutta ei vituta. P600. Huono puoli on se, että siinä on 5 minuutin ajastin. Jos aloittaa uusien ketjujen pesun sen 500km jälkeen se riittää, mutta kun alkaa takakäteen pesemään 5-6000km ajettuja ketjuja, (Shimano :No huh!: ) niitä pitää pestä sen 5-10x, mutta sitten ne onkin kuin koruja...
Mäkin luulin ennen että hammaslääkärit pesee niitä ketjuja töissä. Ja seuraavana päivänä poistaa samalla koneella hammaskiveä mun suusta. Siihen hommaan olisi kyllä dynamiitti parempi lääke.

Ps. Katsele kello ja koruliikkeistä.

----------


## Tilde

> http://www.citikka.com/ultrapesurit/ultrapesurit.php
> 
> Täältä ostin ja maksoin liikaa. Tietysti. Mutta ei vituta. P600. Huono puoli on se, että siinä on 5 minuutin ajastin. Jos aloittaa uusien ketjujen pesun sen 500km jälkeen se riittää, mutta kun alkaa takakäteen pesemään 5-6000km ajettuja ketjuja, (Shimano) niitä pitää pestä sen 5-10x, mutta sitten ne onkin kuin koruja...
> Mäkin luulin ennen että hammaslääkärit pesee niitä ketjuja töissä. Ja seuraavana päivänä poistaa samalla koneella hammaskiveä mun suusta. Siihen hommaan olisi kyllä dynamiitti parempi lääke.
> 
> Ps. Katsele kello ja koruliikkeistä.



Honkong-tavarataloista saattaa löytyä, ainakin Lahden honkkarista löyty talvella 35 eurolla vastaanoloinen mitä tuo P600.

----------


## Proj.nro

Sheldon Brown kertoo liottavansa ketjuja limupullossa, jossa on 'citrus deagreaseria'. Miten tämmöinen litku eroaa normaalista liottimesta tai vaikkapa pinelinestä?

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Sheldon Brown kertoo liottavansa ketjuja limupullossa, jossa on 'citrus deagreaseria'. Miten tämmöinen litku eroaa normaalista liottimesta tai vaikkapa pinelinestä?



Sitrus liottimet hajoaa luonnossa koska se on luonnontuote itsekin.

Mulle on annettu ymmärtää että ketjujen peseminen liottimella on ajanhaaskausta koska se poistaa varsin tehokkaasti kaiken voitelun ketjun sisältä ja siellä sitä voitelua juuri tarvitaan. Ketjun pinnassa öljyllä ei ole mitään funktionaalista tarkoitusta. Öljy ketjun pinnassa kerää kaiken lian ja se saa aikaiseksi sellaisen hiomatahnan joka syö rattaat nopsaan. Optimi tilanne on, että ketjun ja rattaan pinnassa ei olisi yhtään öljyä eikä juuri muutakaan likaa. Eli kun siihen ruiskuttelee öljyt, niin antaa jonkin aikaa imeytyä vaikka pyöritellen kampia ja sitten pyyhkii kaikki pinnat öljystä puhtaaksi.

----------


## freerider70

TF2 olen käyttänyt ja yleensä lenkkiä edeltävänä päivänä, eli ei niin että ketjut mäihään ja pihalle. Hyvin on toiminut ja voimansiirto pysynyt hyvänä. Hyvää kamaa myös haarukan liukuputkiin kunhan suihkuttaa aineen ensin johonkin astiaan ja antaa liuottimen haihtua pois.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Mulle on annettu ymmärtää että ketjujen peseminen liottimella on ajanhaaskausta koska se poistaa varsin tehokkaasti kaiken voitelun ketjun sisältä ja siellä sitä voitelua juuri tarvitaan.



Tätä hokemaa en ole ikinä kyennyt ymmärtämään. Ketjun sisällä on siis öljyä, jota ei saa poistaa, koska uusi öljy ei enää pääsekään ketjun sisäosiin? Ketjun pesemisen pointti ei ole öljyn vaan paskan poistaminen, koska nimenomaan se paska ketjua kuluttaa. Puhtaan ketjun voitelu onnistuu millä tahansa hyvällä voiteluaineella.

Siirryin n. 7 vuotta sitten sille linjalle, että en voitele kuin pestyjä ketjuja - kenttäolosuhteet pois lukien. Pesen ketjun aina liuottimella ja voitelen puhtaan ketjun hyvällä paksulla voiteluöljyllä (esim. Phil Wood) ja pyyhin päältä puhtaaksi. Toimenpide vaatii maksimissaan 10 minuuttia aktiivista työaikaa ja maantiepyörällä yhdellä voitelulla ajaa 300-1000 km olosuhteista riippuen (maastopyörällä luonnollisesti vähemmän). Lisäbonuksena ketjut tuntuvat kuluvan huomattavan paljon hitaammin kuin aikaisemmin teflonöljyjä käyttäessäni. Maantiepyörässä ketjut ovat kestäneet noin 15 tuhatta kilometriä ennen kuin ne venymisen takia joutuu vaihtamaan.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Tätä hokemaa en ole ikinä kyennyt ymmärtämään. Ketjun sisällä on siis öljyä, jota ei saa poistaa, koska uusi öljy ei enää pääsekään ketjun sisäosiin? Ketjun pesemisen pointti ei ole öljyn vaan paskan poistaminen, koska nimenomaan se paska ketjua kuluttaa. Puhtaan ketjun voitelu onnistuu millä tahansa hyvällä voiteluaineella.
> 
> Siirryin n. 7 vuotta sitten sille linjalle, että en voitele kuin pestyjä ketjuja - kenttäolosuhteet pois lukien. Pesen ketjun aina liuottimella ja voitelen puhtaan ketjun hyvällä paksulla voiteluöljyllä (esim. Phil Wood) ja pyyhin päältä puhtaaksi. Toimenpide vaatii maksimissaan 10 minuuttia aktiivista työaikaa ja maantiepyörällä yhdellä voitelulla ajaa 300-1000 km olosuhteista riippuen (maastopyörällä luonnollisesti vähemmän). Lisäbonuksena ketjut tuntuvat kuluvan huomattavan paljon hitaammin kuin aikaisemmin teflonöljyjä käyttäessäni. Maantiepyörässä ketjut ovat kestäneet noin 15 tuhatta kilometriä ennen kuin ne venymisen takia joutuu vaihtamaan.



Niin, riippuu varmaan miten huolellisesti homman tekee. Jos se on sitä että vetäisee puhdistuslaitteella kaiken mahdollisen öljyn pois ketjun joka osasta ja sitten vaan pikaisesti vetäsee öljyä pintaan, niin miten paljon siellä kaikkien niittien ja rinkuloiden sisällä on öljyä. Pahimmillaanhan suurin osa voiteluaineesta on ruiskunnut vanteelle ja lattialle ja ketjulle osa ja siitäkin osasta vain vähän tai ei mitään on siellä ketjun sisällä niissä osissa jotka tarttee voitelua. Metalli metallia vasten ilman voitelua kuitenkin on aika kuluttavaa. Aika moni vaan kuitenkin voitelee ketjun näkyvää osaa eikä pidä mielessä että se mitä periaatteessa voidellaan, on se ketjun sisäosa.

Ite oon nyt sen puoli vuotta käyttänyt Tuntraden sitä ihan perusmarketistä löytyvää ketjuöljyä joka tulee vihreässä suihkepurkissa. Tuntuisi ihan hyvin toimivan, valittamista en oikein löydä.

----------


## brewster

Joo järki sanoisi että puhtaalle=ölyttömälle ketjulle ohut öljykerros pinnalle ei voitele ketjun kriittisiä osia. Voidellessa ainetta pitää olla runsaasti ja sen tunkeutuvuus pitää olla hyvä. On sottaista ja ei käy 32 sekunnissa. Valitettavasti. Ketjuun paikallaan laitettavalla voiteluaineella pitää olla hyvä tunkeutuvuus = ohutta ja vähäinen sottaavuus. Ei helppo yhtälö. Öljy on huonoa tunkeutumaan ja oikein sottaavaa.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Noista liuottimista. Periaatteessa joku lamppuöljy, mineraaliöljy tai rypsiöljy ajaa saman asian eli poistaa sen vanhan pinttyneen öljyn ja lian. Itse puhdistan ketjut ja rattaat rypsiöljyllä. Tästä sitten rattaat menee fairy-pesuun ja ketju kuivataan hyvin huolella ja tämän jälkeen vedän siihen ketjuöljyn päälle, annan sen vaikuttaa sen 10-15 minsaa ja sitten vaan vetäiset ylimääräiset öljyt pinnasta pois rätillä ja lopuksi ihan pikkaisen asetoniin kostetulla rätillä. Pinnassa ei yhtään öljyä, ei kerää likaa. Huoltoväliksi muodostuu se 3-4 viikkoa.

Itse käytän rypsiöljyä ja fairya sen vuoksi koska en tahdo alkaa sisällä leikkimään tuoksuvilla ja haitallisilla kemikaaleilla. Periaatteessa kummankin aineen voi kaataa viemäriin ilman sen suurempia tunnon tuskia koska ainoastaan se ketjun lika on "likaista". Asetooni sitten parvekkeella, sitä kyllä mielellään haistelisi kun haisee hyvälle mutta sitten alkaa näkemään sammakoita. Ja vielä liuottimista, tuo rypsiöljy litra on sen auron ja fairy tai muu astianpesuaine maksaa 2 euroa, joku perusliuotin maksaa helposti sen 5 ekua ja kestää huomattavasti vähemmän kuin RY + F. Ja samalla yhdistelmällä voi pestä kädet aina riippumatta siitä miten likaiset ne rasvasta ja remppaamisesta on, eikä kädet kuiva ja halkeile kaikenlaisista jellygeeleistä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tätä hokemaa en ole ikinä kyennyt ymmärtämään. Ketjun sisällä on siis öljyä, jota ei saa poistaa, koska uusi öljy ei enää pääsekään ketjun sisäosiin...



Tietyissä tilanteissa kyllä. Liuotinaineet tunkeutuvat helpommin kuin öljyt. 

Ketjuthan voi heittää vaikka öljypyttyyn likoamaan, niin varmaan tunkeutuu, mutta joissakin monimutkaisimmissa kohteissa joita ei voi upottaa, niin tilanne voi olla tuon lainauksen kaltainen...

Joskus pikkupoikana autoremppaa tehtäessä kardaanin ristikkonivelet keitettin vaseliinissa. Kiehuva vaseliini oli ohutta ja tunkeutui jokapaikkaa, ja sitten ristikot nostettiin varovasti kuivumaan. Uskottiin että se rasva jäähtyessään jämähtää sinne laakereiden syövereihin. Ei ollut kyllä mitään tietoa, että kuinka se rasva kärsii siitä keittämisestä...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Tietyissä tilanteissa kyllä. Liuotinaineet tunkeutuvat helpommin kuin öljyt. 
> 
> Ketjuthan voi heittää vaikka öljypyttyyn likoamaan, niin varmaan tunkeutuu, mutta joissakin monimutkaisimmissa kohteissa joita ei voi upottaa, niin tilanne voi olla tuon lainauksen kaltainen...
> 
> Joskus pikkupoikana autoremppaa tehtäessä kardaanin ristikkonivelet keitettin vaseliinissa. Kiehuva vaseliini oli ohutta ja tunkeutui jokapaikkaa, ja sitten ristikot nostettiin varovasti kuivumaan. Uskottiin että se rasva jäähtyessään jämähtää sinne laakereiden syövereihin. Ei ollut kyllä mitään tietoa, että kuinka se rasva kärsii siitä keittämisestä...



Eikös tämä öljyssä keittäminen ole tullut puheeksi täälläkin joskus. Joku kertoi niin tekevänsä ketjuille. Samaa taisivat joskus metsuritkin tehdä eli koneöljyyn ketjut ja sitten keitetään.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Joo järki sanoisi että puhtaalle=ölyttömälle ketjulle ohut öljykerros pinnalle ei voitele ketjun kriittisiä osia. Voidellessa ainetta pitää olla runsaasti ja sen tunkeutuvuus pitää olla hyvä. On sottaista ja ei käy 32 sekunnissa.



Ei tuo oikein täsmää omien kokemuksien kanssa. Olen vooidellut puhtaan ketjun Phil Woodin ketjuöljyllä siten, että pistän reilun tipan ko. paksua öljyä jokaisen nivelen päälle. Öljyämisessä menee ehkä muutama minuutti, ja hetken odottelun jälkeen pyyhin ketjun nopeasti päältä puhtaaksi. Sotkusta ei voi juuri puhua ja ketju toimii ääneettömästi ekoista metreistä alkaen hyvinkin 500 kilometriä, eli ilmeisesti öljy kulkeutuu sinne minne pitääkin. Reilun desin pullolla voitelee ketjun kymmeniä kertoja.

Aika pitkälti Sheldon Brownin ohjeiden mukaan menen, ja ihan hyvin ne ovat pitäneet kutinsa tässäkin asiassa. En tiedä kuinka suuria eroja öljyissä voi tunkeutuvuuden suhteen olla, mutta Phil Woodin öljy on melkoisen paksua ja kestää siksi ketjussa hyvin pitkään esim. teflonpohjaisiin aineisiin verrattuna.

----------


## brewster

Öljyjen kannattajille tiedoksi että hiljattaisessa saksalaisessa ketjuvoiteluainetestissä öljyistä kärkeen sijoittui Rohloffin öljy. Se sai voitelevuudesta oikein hyvät arvosanat kuten odottaa saattaa mutta ei voittanut testiä sottaavuden takia.

----------


## Raikku

Vieläkö FL Krytechiä pidetään ok-rasvana? Mitens Pedron chain-wax? Pitäisi taas jotain ostaa kun esim juuri Krytech on vuosien saatossa jämähtänyt pulloon yhdeksi jöötiksi...

----------


## brewster

> Vieläkö FL Krytechiä pidetään ok-rasvana? Mitens Pedron chain-wax? Pitäisi taas jotain ostaa kun esim juuri Krytech on vuosien saatossa jämähtänyt pulloon yhdeksi jöötiksi...



Sen muistan tosta saksalaisesta testistä että Pedrosin tuotteet oli voitelvuuden suhteen ihan hännillä. Itse käytin juuri oman Pedrosin vahan loppuun enkä uutta osta.
Parhaita olivat tuossa testissä - siis hyvä voitelevuus ja vähäinen sotkevuus:
Dynamic trockenschmierstoff ja Dynamic kettenscmierstoff ja Finish Linen Wachsenschmierstoff

----------


## Jrunner

Putsailin tänään ketjut lakkabensalla ja uittelin öljyssä (perusöljyä). Kummasti muuten öljyssä uittaminenkin iroitti likaa ketjuista. Lopuksi öljyn pois pyyhdintä ja kevyt suihkaus TF2:sta pintaan ja taas ylimääräisten pois pyhintä. Ajatuksena, että öljy pysyy ketjun sisällä voitelemassa ja TF2:n estäis lian tarttumisen ulkopuolisiin osiin.

----------


## Raikku

Tuli juuri viikolla CRC:tä R'nR Gold-ketju"öljyä, tuotahan kaikki kehuu julmetusti, joten saa nähdä miten hyväksi tuo voimansiirto muuttuu. Ohjehan tuon kanssa on että lutra lutra ensin ja sitten rätin kanssa kuivataan ihan kunnolla. Tekee kalvon& muuta jännää, mutta pitäisi myös kestää kiinni.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ei se liuotinpesu kaikkea likaa poista. Kaveri kokeilli töissä heidän ultraäänipesuria liuotinpestyihin osiin, niin kyllä sieltä rakosista kuraa ui pihalle...

Tätä Pedrosin öljyä olen testaillut tämän kesän ja maasturissa näyttäisi toimivan, mutta maantiepyörässä ei oikein pelaa. Tai pelaisihan se, jos viitsisi pestä sen pois lenkkien välillä, mutta jos tykkää vain lisäillä öljyä silloin tällöin, niin tämä kittaantuu niin että vaihteiden siirrossa tulee ongelmia. Maasturissa se ei tule ilmi, sitä kun joutuu pesemään melkein joka lenkin jälkeen, täällä Jämsän kurakoissa kun ajelee...


http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...185,190;mid=76

----------


## Hikisti

Ottaako ketjut itteensä jos asetonilla puhdistaa? Rättiin asetonia ja sitten ketjua pyörittelemään, vai? On pakka ja ketjut mustan paskan peitossa, ois hyvä saada pois.

----------


## gts/R

> Tuli juuri viikolla CRC:tä R'nR Gold-ketju"öljyä, tuotahan kaikki kehuu julmetusti, joten saa nähdä miten hyväksi tuo voimansiirto muuttuu. Ohjehan tuon kanssa on että lutra lutra ensin ja sitten rätin kanssa kuivataan ihan kunnolla. Tekee kalvon& muuta jännää, mutta pitäisi myös kestää kiinni.



No millaisia on kokemukset ollu?

----------


## kauris

Eikö sitä pirun white lightning Clean Ridea saa mistään Suomesta? Bikelabista on tainnut joskus saada mutta heidän sivusto on ollut pidempään alhaalla. Pääkaupunkiseudulta muutoinkin saisi mielellään löytyä. 

Useimmin käyttämistäni puodeista löytyi ko. tuotetta bike-componentsista mutta sieltä ei ehdi saamaan ensi viikonloppuun mennessä. Veikkaan.

edit: Soittelin maahantuojalle ja selvisi, että pk-seudulla fillarikellari myy tuotetta. Ja soitto sinne varmisti, että tavaraa löytyy hyllystä. Hinta nyt on nelisin euroa enemmän kuin yllä mainitussa paikassa mutta saapahan heti.

----------


## kontio

ei liity voiteluun, mutta vahvasti sivuaa kyllä... haulla tästä löytää jos joku joskus tätä tietoa tarvii...
Menin siis ostamaan bilteman 8€ ketjunpesurin, ihan jees kun tiedostaa ettei se ole täydellinen. ketju pitää siihen pesuharjaan painaa kiinni ja laittaa ketju isolle eturieskalle ja takaakin mielellään joku 20 hampainen niin pyörii suht siististi, eikä pahasti loisku ylikään. kaatoaukosta saa lisää litkua sisään.

----------


## daemonsultan

Tänään tuli pönikkä Weldtiten Dirtwash Citrus Degreaseria ja oikeaan kohtaan tulikin. Ketjut alkavat olla sen verran likaiset, että kaipaavat puhdistusta.

Tuo Bilteman ketjuöljy imee itseensä suorastaan infernaaliset määrät pölyä ja muuta sontaa. Onko suosituksia hyvistä vaihtoehdoista (mieluiten bio-sellaisista - jea, tunnustavan olevani jossain määrin ituhippi).

----------


## fsol77m

> Tänään tuli pönikkä Weldtiten Dirtwash Citrus Degreaseria ja oikeaan kohtaan tulikin. Ketjut alkavat olla sen verran likaiset, että kaipaavat puhdistusta.



huomaa muuten myös se että sittenkun ketjut ovat päältäpäin puhtaat niin ketju on oikeasti vasta 40% puhtaat.
pahin sonta yms hiekka löytyy ketjun "sisältä" eli sieltä missä on ne ketjurullat.
niihin auttaa vain kunnon painepesu,ultraäänipesu tms 





> Tuo Bilteman ketjuöljy imee itseensä suorastaan infernaaliset määrät pölyä ja muuta sontaa. Onko suosituksia hyvistä vaihtoehdoista (mieluiten bio-sellaisista - jea, tunnustavan olevani jossain määrin ituhippi).



pedros chainlube ! toimii !

ja myös biohajoava.
(ja tuolla voitelen vaijeritkin ja laakerit yms vapaarattaat ymsyms. tosi hyvää kamaa)

----------


## znood

crc tai wd40 ei ole mitään voiteluaineita vaan ruosteenirrottimia. Kestää ehkä tunnin siinä ketjussa ennenkö se alkaa sirraamaan. Itse suosin vahaa tai teflonöljyä.

----------


## Kiituri

Minä olen iät ja ajat käyttänyt hyvällä menestyksellä spray öljyä. Pari viimeistä vuotta Bilteman PTFE öljy on toiminut loistavasti. Tuntuisi ketjut rullaavan herkemmin kuin vaikkapa WD-40:llä tai moottoriöljyllä.
Pyörä tulee pestyä puutarhaletkulla joka ajon jälkeen ja siihen perään suihkasen pienen suihkeen öljyä ynnä pyöräyttän muutaman kerran. 
Pahinta on käyttää tahmaavaa öljyä joka sitoo itseensä kaiken moskan.

Oikeasti sitä öljyä tarvitaan ketjuun hyvin vähän. Ylimääräisestä ei ole mitään hyötyä, se vain sitoo hiekkaa.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Ketjuvahoille miinusääni, yhdet moottoripyörän ketjut on tuhottu niillä. Ongelma on se että vaha jämähtää, ja sen jälkeen kun se on jämähtänyt, uudelleen voidellessa ei kamaa kulkeudukaan enää niveliin. Vahaaminen kuuluu muovailuvahamuseoon ja tyttöjen säärille.

----------


## K1mm0

Rock N Roll. Sitä kun sipaisee joka maastolenkin jälkeen, niin ei tarvi ketjuja pestä koko kesänä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> huomaa muuten myös se että sittenkun ketjut ovat päältäpäin puhtaat niin ketju on oikeasti vasta 40% puhtaat.
> pahin sonta yms hiekka löytyy ketjun "sisältä" eli sieltä missä on ne ketjurullat.
> niihin auttaa vain kunnon painepesu,ultraäänipesu tms



Hyvä harja ja Pineline niin puhdistuu. 
Ei mitään painepesuria tarvita kunhan hiekat saa pois. Kun usein pesee ja usein voitelee niin pakka ja ketju kestävät kyllästyttävän kauan,

----------


## telliv

> Hyvä harja ja Pineline niin puhdistuu. 
> Ei mitään painepesuria tarvita kunhan hiekat saa pois. Kun usein pesee ja usein voitelee niin pakka ja ketju kestävät kyllästyttävän kauan,



Juu näin on! Ketjut vaan toviksi lillumaan sopivan vahvuiseen liuokseen niin lika suorastaan valuu sieltä ketjujen uumenista pois ja sitten lopuksi ravistelee/liikuttelee ketjuja niiden ollessa vielä liuoksessa niin puhdasta tulee.

----------


## lansive

Nyt olen käyttänyt TF2 teflonöljyä ja hyvin on toiminut. Imeytyy mihin pitääkin, eikä tahmaa ketjua. Kyseessä ei siis ole se spraypullossa oleva liuottimella kyllästetty moska, vaan ihan perinteinen ohut öljy. Pahimmille vesikeleille olen laittanut saman valmistaja Extremeä, joka pysyy kyllä paremmin ketjussa, mutta vastaavasti kerää ikävästi kaiken roskan itseensä. 

Edellä olevat siis maastopyörässä. Maantiepyörän ketjuja ei ole vielä kertaakaan tarvinnut rasvata (kilometrejä tullut aika vähän).

----------


## syklopaatti

> Rock N Roll. Sitä kun sipaisee joka maastolenkin jälkeen, niin ei tarvi ketjuja pestä koko kesänä.



Jep. Sekun nääs puhdistaa ja voitelee samalla Eikä tarvii ees joka lenkin jälkeen. Kuivalla heittää helposti viis- kuus lenkkiä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Juu näin on! Ketjut vaan toviksi lillumaan sopivan vahvuiseen liuokseen niin lika suorastaan valuu sieltä ketjujen uumenista pois ja sitten lopuksi ravistelee/liikuttelee ketjuja niiden ollessa vielä liuoksessa niin puhdasta tulee.



No ei niitä tarvitse edes iroittaa. Kyllä pyörässä kiinni olevatkin ketjut saa puhtaaksi. Aikaisemmin kierrättelin, keittelin öljyssä ja irroitin pesua varten.
Nyt en enää koska ketjut ja pakka kestävät muutenkin aivan riittävän kauan. Liekö sitten materiaali ketjuissa parantunut?

----------


## Gibsy

Voiko ketjun kuin ketjun puhdistaa siten, että liottaa sen valopetroolissa?
Jos valopetrooli on liian raju aine mielestänne tähän käyttöön niin mikä on vähintään yhtä tehokas? Mitä vihreämpi aine niin on aina tietysti parempi.

----------


## Jani R.

> Voiko ketjun kuin ketjun puhdistaa siten, että liottaa sen valopetroolissa?
> Jos valopetrooli on liian raju aine mielestänne tähän käyttöön niin mikä on vähintään yhtä tehokas? Mitä vihreämpi aine niin on aina tietysti parempi.



Kokeilin joskus tärpättiä ja tuntui lähtevän puhtaaksi. Sen voi myös käyttää uudelleen kun valuttaa kankaan läpi uuteen purkkiin.

----------


## Gibsy

> Kokeilin joskus tärpättiä ja tuntui lähtevän puhtaaksi. Sen voi myös käyttää uudelleen kun valuttaa kankaan läpi uuteen purkkiin.



Käsittääkseni valopetrooli ei kuivata ketjua siinä määrin kuin tärpätti? Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä.
Mutta onko ketjussa joku osa joka voi viottua lopullisesti valopetrooli käsittelystä?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

...niin kuin esimerkiksi teräs? Ei ole. Mutta aika tunkeutuvaa öljyä tarttee täysin kuivan ketjun uudelleenvoiteluun.

----------


## eupa

Kyllä itse tulee välillä suoritettu "pikapuhdistus" paikallaan olevalle ketjulle tärpätillä. Mitään haittapuolia en ole havainnut.  Pinelineä sitten, kun lähdetään isommin lotrailemaan..

----------


## PPU

Kun ketjussa on (kunnon)pikaliitin, on mielestäni paikallaan putsailua helpompaa ja etenkin siistimpää irroittaa ketju likoamaan yön yli petroolissa (tai missä nyt sitten haluaakaan). Ja tulee taatusti puhtoiset.

----------


## Nufan

BioDieselillä. Taatusti vihreää  :Hymy:

----------


## Amppari

Näillä kaikilla on tullut ketjua lioteltua: sytytysneste, diesel, polttoöljy, ehkä parhaiten putsaantuu sytytysnesteellä ja lisäksi haihtuu valuttaessa. Lopuksi heittää moottoriöljykylpyyn, niin pitäisi öljyn tunkeutua.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Samalla kun putsaatte ketjuja noilla liuottimilla niin saatte ihan kaiken rasvankin ketjuista pois. Jos liuottimia käyttää niin sitten pitää ne ketjut liottaa ja keittää parafiinissa tai öljyssä.

Ketjuista ei tarvitse putsata öljyä pois jos sitä ei ole laittanut liikaa. Kun ketjun pesee usein niin riittävää on tehdä se paikallaan siististi Pinelinellä, joka vie hiekat ja muut hiovat aineet pois.
Saahan sitä puuhailla jos ei usko. :Cool:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Näillä kaikilla on tullut ketjua lioteltua: sytytysneste, diesel, polttoöljy, ehkä parhaiten putsaantuu sytytysnesteellä ja lisäksi haihtuu valuttaessa. Lopuksi heittää moottoriöljykylpyyn, niin pitäisi öljyn tunkeutua.



Moottoriöljy on viimeisen päälle huono valinta. Nykyaikana on paljon parempia silikoni ja teflonpohjaisia öljyjä, jotka lyövät moottoriöljyn sata/nolla.

----------


## AION

Tuli hommattua ensimmäinen ihkaoikea maantiepyörä niin nyt taitaakin olla vähän merkitystä, että mitä niille ketjuille laittaa. Vanhoihin romuihin kun ketjut on ollut luokkaa 5€/kpl niin väliä vaikka vaihtaisi aina kun pitäisi rasvata.

Nyt sitten olen pari sataa kilsaa ottanut tuntumaa ju hyvä pyörä. Laittelin jotain semmosta ohutta öljyä alkuun. Sitten laitoin jotain aika saatanan paksua mössöä, jota markkinoivat "hyvänä ketjuöljynä" minulle.

No tulos, ketjut, pakka ja rattaat mustan paskan peitossa. Päätin sitten ihan puhdistusöljyllä vetää tuon paskan pois (wd40) ja nyt kiiltelee taas kaikki niinkuin pitääkin. Ainoa ongelma, että pikkusen rohisee ketjut (katupölyä sisällä?)

Pitäskö tosta olla huolissaan ja lähteä ketjua purkamaan ja liottelemaan vai laitanko vaan uutta öljyä tilalle ja sitten joskus kun kerkeän niin puran?

Ja tuossa ei kyllä ole mikään pikaliitin vakiona  :Irvistys:  Shimanon joku ketju, Ultegraa kaikki muut vempaimet

----------


## Jani R.

> No tulos, ketjut, pakka ja rattaat mustan paskan peitossa. Päätin sitten ihan puhdistusöljyllä vetää tuon paskan pois (wd40) ja nyt kiiltelee taas kaikki niinkuin pitääkin. Ainoa ongelma, että pikkusen rohisee ketjut (katupölyä sisällä?)



WD40 sisältää melko paljon liuotinta, joten se on sama kuin liuotinpesu ketjuille. Sen jälkeen ne pitäisi öljytä ja antaa olla öljyssä yön yli. Aamulla ennen lenkkiä voi pyyhkiä ylimääräiset rätillä pois.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

WD40 poisti ketjuista voitelun ja huuhteli hiekat syvemmälle. Voit:

- pestä ketjua kuumalla vedellä, antaa kuivua ja voidella paremmalla ketjuöljyllä
- hankkia pikaliittimen (esim. KMC), irrottaa ketjun, liotella haluamassasi liuottimessa, antaa kuivua, liittää uudella liittimellä ja voidella
- ihan vaan voidella ja ajaa

Melkein millä tahansa ketjuöljyllä voitelun jälkeen tärkeää on pyyhkiä liiat pois paskaa keräämästä.

----------


## AION

Mistä noita liittimiä saa?

Mulla on noissa leluketjuissa sellasia jossain ollutkin ja ollut ihan käteviä kun on pyörän pessyt niin saanut ketjut irti.

Ja työkalu ketjun avaamiseen löytyy  :Hymy: 

Ja niin, laitoin nyt ton paska öljyn likoomaan ja pyyhin pois ylimääräset sitten kun lähden lenkille, tänään toi keli on vähän sellanen, että ei taida viitsiä  :Leveä hymy: 

Sitten oisko jollain heittää suositusta jostain öljystä? Mielellään halpa. Mielellään ei saisi kerätä ihan kaikkea mitä tieltä löytyy ja toisaalta mua ei haittaa vaikka joutuisikin lisäilemään useammin. Eli ilmeisesti joku ohut?  :Hymy:

----------


## daemonsultan

Laitoin kokeiluun myyjän suosituksesta Shimanon PTFE:n. Kattotaan kuin äijän käy.

----------


## vellu80

Mitäs nää muut PTFE sprayt ( esim. Wurth) tekee ketjuissa? Vai tekeekö niillä mitää? Duunissa vaan käytän tollasta sillontällön kuivavoiteluun. Suhteellisen paljon halvempia ku toi shimanon..

----------


## kontio

riippunee paljonko liuotinta siellä seassa on...

----------


## Eki-Setä

Ei kyllä ymmärrä mikä siinä ketjujen ylläpidossa on niin hankalaa. Tipottelee Rohloffin öljyä, pyyhkii paskoja pois kun muistaa ja 500km välein, paskakeleillä vähän useammin, öljyn kanssa siivoaa ketjut kiiltäväksi ja jatkaa matkaa taas 500km. Edelliset Ultegran vitjat kesti 8000km tuota käsittelyä ja arviolta puolet oli rapakeliä.

----------


## Jani R.

> Mistä noita liittimiä saa?



Kävin ihan pyöräliikkeestä kysymässä kun huomasin että omassa hyllyssä ei ollut yhtään pikaliitintä jäljellä. Pari liitintä irtosi n. 10 eurolla. Kannattaa ennen ostamista laskea montako ratasta on pyörän takarataspakassa (esim. 8/9/10/11).

----------


## gobbif

Mitä avattavia lukkoja raati suosittelisi Shimanon 10-ketjuille? (Ainakin avattavat tuntuvat olevan aika harvassa ja osaa haukutaan liiankin aukeileviksi) Saatavuutta jollain mallilla jopa pk-seudun kivijalkakaupoilta?

----------


## AION

> Mitä avattavia lukkoja raati suosittelisi Shimanon 10-ketjuille? (Ainakin avattavat tuntuvat olevan aika harvassa ja osaa haukutaan liiankin aukeileviksi) Saatavuutta jollain mallilla jopa pk-seudun kivijalkakaupoilta?



Kutakuinkin tätä tarkoitin. Eli Ultegran 10 pakka 11 - 28 ja edessä Compacti (tais olla 50/34). Ja Shimano Ultegra lukee ketjussa. Tarviiko olla joku erikoisliitin vai ihan vaan perusmallia?

----------


## PPU

Tällä pysyy ketjut kiinni. Ja irtoaa tarvittaessa.
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...f9a56168991d1c

----------


## tubelix

Entäs miten usein noita pikaliittimiä tulisi sitten uusia? Samalla kun ketju menee vaihtoon?

----------


## VPR

Ei tarvitse uusia juuri koskaan, voi käyttää monen ketjun kanssa.

----------


## Benja

> Ei kyllä ymmärrä mikä siinä ketjujen ylläpidossa on niin hankalaa. Tipottelee Rohloffin öljyä, pyyhkii paskoja pois kun muistaa ja 500km välein, paskakeleillä vähän useammin, öljyn kanssa siivoaa ketjut kiiltäväksi ja jatkaa matkaa taas 500km. Edelliset Ultegran vitjat kesti 8000km tuota käsittelyä ja arviolta puolet oli rapakeliä.



Minäkin olen käyttänyt samaa taktiikkaa omasta mielestäni menestyksekkäästi, erona voiteluaine joka minulla on Park Toolin vahaa. Chorus-ketjut menivät vaihtoon 6500 km jälkeen ja uudet Recordit istuivat ihan hyvin vanhoille rattaille. Ei taida olla taloudellisesti perusteltua tuo liottelu, mutta pysyykö ketjut uuden lailla kiiltävinä ja vähemmän sotkevina jos harrastaa liuotinpesuja?

----------


## El-Carpaso

Jos jotain kiinnosti se klüberin vahamöhnä niin nyt lähti testaukseen Klüber Syntheso W Spray. Pyorahuolto.com ohjeilla mennään aluksi, eli ketju puhtaaksi (crc 5-56 ja bräkleeni puhdisti tällä kertaa kun ei sitä pinelineä löydy mistään) 
jonka jälkeen voitelu rohloffin öljyllä (tahmaista tavaraa), 
ylimääräisten pois pyyhintä ja synthesot päälle.

On mahdollista että kusin jonkin vaiheen, koska esim. tuo vaha olisi pitänyt ruiskuttaa purkki vaakatasossa jne. mutta katsellaan

Ilmoittelen että miten toimii kun saan kilometrejä alle. 

Linkkiä töhnän tietoihin http://www.atlanta.ro/fise-tehnice/Syntheso_W_Spray.pdf

----------


## CLX

Minä käytän maantiellä pelkkää WD-40, useinhan sitä saa ruikkia mutta kun pyyhkii rätillä ylimääräiset pois puhdistuu ketju samalla. Ei kerää myöskään pahemmin paskaa. Lyhentää varmaan ketjun ikää mutta eipä se minun ajokilometreilla haittaa. Kuivilla keleillä ihan toimiva.

----------


## Jani R.

> Minä käytän maantiellä pelkkää WD-40, useinhan sitä saa ruikkia mutta kun pyyhkii rätillä ylimääräiset pois puhdistuu ketju samalla. Ei kerää myöskään pahemmin paskaa. Lyhentää varmaan ketjun ikää mutta eipä se minun ajokilometreilla haittaa. Kuivilla keleillä ihan toimiva.



Se on ketjun puhdistukseen hyvä, kun sisältää paljon liotinta, mutta samalla se pesee voiteluaineen pois ja siten kuluttaa ketjua. Esimerkiksi aseöljy tai moottoriöljykin voitelisi enemmän.
Joku ketjuvaha pitää ketjun ihan yhtä puhtaana, mutta toimii paremmin voiteluunkin.

Tällä hetkellä käytän tätä vahaa:
Finish Line Krytech Wax Lube
...mutta sillä ketjut pitävät enemmän meteliä ja tuntuu kulkevan huonommin kuin tällä:

Finish Line Pro Road
...joka taas sottasi ketjut jo viikossa kamalaan kuntoon, mutta piti ketjut hiljaisina.

----------


## kivitatti

Menin ostamaan liukastetta ketjuille. En tiedä niistä mitään, niin otin sen mitä myyjä oman kokemuksensa kautta suositteli. Käyttää kuulemma samaa omassa maantiekiitäjässään. 

'PTFE Lube' lukee pullossa ja Shimanon nimen alla kulkee. 100ml pullo maksoi 8€. Myyjä sanoi että sitä ei paljoa tarvi lotrata. Jos laittaa liikaa niin se nousee ylös ja sit tarttee rättiä.
Mitä mieltä Te olette kyseisestä aineesta? Onko kukaan moista käyttänyt ja oliko ostoksessani mitään järkeä?

Oishan tuolla autotallissa ollut vaikka minkä moista ketjuöljyä, mutta ei luonto anna periksi laittaa pyörään auton rasvoja. Pyörille on tehty omansa, ja todennäköisesti siihen on ollut syynsä. Eikä tuo nyt niin kallistakaan ollut..  :Hymy:

----------


## kontio

> Menin ostamaan liukastetta ketjuille. En tiedä niistä mitään, niin otin sen mitä myyjä oman kokemuksensa kautta suositteli. Käyttää kuulemma samaa omassa maantiekiitäjässään. 
> 
> 'PTFE Lube' lukee pullossa ja Shimanon nimen alla kulkee. 100ml pullo maksoi 8€. Myyjä sanoi että sitä ei paljoa tarvi lotrata. Jos laittaa liikaa niin se nousee ylös ja sit tarttee rättiä.
> Mitä mieltä Te olette kyseisestä aineesta? Onko kukaan moista käyttänyt ja oliko ostoksessani mitään järkeä?
> 
> Oishan tuolla autotallissa ollut vaikka minkä moista ketjuöljyä, mutta ei luonto anna periksi laittaa pyörään auton rasvoja. Pyörille on tehty omansa, ja todennäköisesti siihen on ollut syynsä. Eikä tuo nyt niin kallistakaan ollut..



Kyseessä lienee tuo? Itsekin harkitsin kun eilen tilailin, otin sitten tutun Finish Linen kuitenkin.
Eiköhän toi Shimppa ole sieltä parhaasta päästä "jokapaikan" ketjuvoiteita, eli dry lube. wet lubea en viitsisi käyttää kuivalla kelillä.

Automönjistä on ihan hyväkin pysyä erossa, WD40 ja muut liuottavat loputkin öljyt pitkin takahaarukkaa ja rattaita, ja vetonivelrasva on pikkuisen paksun puoleista  :Vink: 
No voihan sieltä autohyllystä sopivaakin kamaa löytyä, mulle ei tule mieleen kuin valkoinen saranavaseliini. (edit_siis ainakaan omasta hyllystä. on kyllä kaikki möhnät kuparitahnasta leikkuuöljyyn...)

----------


## H. Moilanen

> No voihan sieltä autohyllystä sopivaakin kamaa löytyä...



Ja löytyykin, nimittäin moottoriöljy.

----------


## daemonsultan

> 'PTFE Lube' lukee pullossa ja Shimanon nimen alla kulkee. 100ml pullo maksoi 8€. Myyjä sanoi että sitä ei paljoa tarvi lotrata. Jos laittaa liikaa niin se nousee ylös ja sit tarttee rättiä.
> Mitä mieltä Te olette kyseisestä aineesta? Onko kukaan moista käyttänyt ja oliko ostoksessani mitään järkeä?



Mä olen käyttänyt tuota nyt pari kuukautta ja hyvin tyytyväinen olen ollut. Kerran kuussa pesen ketjut rasvanpoistoaineella ja kerran viikossa pyyhin rätillä likaa pois. Suunnilleen joka toinen viikko kun lisää öljyä ketjuihin, niin hyvin toimii. Likaa tuo ei merkittävästi kerää, erityisesti kun muistaa pyyhkiä öljyämisen jälkeen huolellisesti ylimääräiset pois.

----------


## Jopo Juoppo

Pesin ketjut dieselöljyssä, heitin paljuun lilluttelin hetken ja ketjut valumaan toviksi, samalla kun puhdistelin vastaavalla aineella vaihtajan ja pakan.
Ketjut paikoilleen, hieman pyörityssä pukissa ja kuivausta sanomalehdellä.
Paljun pohjalta löytyi käsittelyn jälkeen varsin paljon kökköä.
Jatkossa ehkä esipesen käytetyllä löpöllä ja lopuksi puhtaalla.

Ketjut voitelin takavaihtajan rissan laakereita "ylivoitelemalla" jolloin rissa heittää öljyä tasaisesti ketjun holkeille (kaipa leviää sieltä oikeisiin paikkoihin). Lopuksi liikaöljyn kuivaus pyörittämällä ketjut sanomalehden läpi.

Öljynä tällä kertaa Tarjostalon edullista alta vitosen jotain, purkin tekstien mukaan "huippulaatuista ketjuöljyä".

----------


## kivitatti

Kontio, sama puteli.  :Hymy: 

Kiva kuulla että oli asiallinen hankinta. Useimmiten ostoksen jälkeen kuulee että se ja tuo olisi ollut parempia..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jousi

Tuota Shimpa Dry Lubea käytän nyt neljättä kesää. Aikoinaan Velosportissa suosittelivat. Ei oo mitn pahaa sanottavaa. Joku Finish Linen teflonöljy tuli välissä hankittua, mutten tykännyt. Oli litkumpaa ja sotki enämpi.

----------


## syklopaatti

This is all you need...

----------


## kontio

> Ja löytyykin, nimittäin moottoriöljy.



Hmm...totta. johonkin pipettiin tai ruiskuun kun imee niin siinähän on annostelijakin  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta taidan silti pysyä ihan näissä dry lube litkuissa, maksaa vitosen desi eikä kerää roskaa.

----------


## tienlaita

Edellä joku kertoi voidelleensa ketjun ja sitten vahanneensa.  Tämäkö se on vahan käyttötapa?  Siis etteivät ketjuvahat itsessään ole myös voiteluaineita?  

Tässä on niin pihalla aiheesta, kun jotkut puhuvat ettei kannata läträtä likaa keräävällä öljyllä, vaan käyttää vahaa.  Ja tietysti sitten on aina se perinteinen joukko, johon minäkin kuulun, että usein laitataan vaan öljyä ja pyyhitään ylimäärää pois ja tässä tulee siis pesu näin samalla.  Mitä likaisemmaksi on päässyt, runsaammin öljyä vaan, ehkä pari kolme kertaakin.  _Öljy paras pesuainehista_, vai miten se meni. 

Parhaimmillaan tuo perinteinen ja yksinkertaisin (kun ei tarvitse edes poistaa ketjua pyörästä) antaa hyvän käyttöiän ketjulle, kuten edelläkin raportoitiin.  Kuitenkin sitten täysin vastakkaisiakin kokemuksia olen lukenut, kuinka vahaan siirryttäessä ketjun kuluminen oleellisesti väheni.

Itselläni ei ole tietoa eikä taitoa edes kokeilla mitään muuta menetelmää kuin öljystä märkää ja sen verran kuivaa mitä pyyhkiä jaksaa.  On jotakuinkin mahdotonta valita kaupan hyllyltä jokin tuote, kun ei saa selkoa mitä se itse asiassa on.  Sama koskee tätä keskustelua, aineita mainitaan, muttei saa selkoa mihin ryhmään ne kuuluvat, mihin niiden toiminta perustuu ja miten niitä käytetään.  

Tarkoittaako _dry lube_ näissä yhteyksissä kuivan kelin ainetta, vai tosiaan kuivapintaista ketjua?  Onko tuo termi käytössä tuotteissa, pakkauksissa, myös?  (En tajua, miten aiemmin olen jotenkin saanut jutuista kuvan, että kuivalle ja sadekelille olisi eri aineet =)  Viimeisestä edellä saa taas toisen kuvan.)

----------


## kontio

> Tarkoittaako _dry lube_ näissä yhteyksissä kuivan kelin ainetta, vai tosiaan kuivapintaista ketjua?  Onko tuo termi käytössä tuotteissa, pakkauksissa, myös?  (En tajua, miten aiemmin olen jotenkin saanut jutuista kuvan, että kuivalle ja sadekelille olisi eri aineet =)  Viimeisestä edellä saa taas toisen kuvan.)



Dry lube meinaa käytännössä kuivan kelin ainetta. Joku kompromissi vesikelin ominaisuuksien ja tahmeuden välillä pitää tehdä, monsuunisadettahan tuo dry lube ei oikein siedä

----------


## tienlaita

^ Miksi "dry lube litkut eivät kerää likaa", kuten yllä sanot?  Eivätkö ne olekaan öljyjä, vaan ehkä vahoja?

----------


## kontio

kysyitkö multa?
no kyllähän ne likaa kerää, mutta mitä paksumpi rasva sen enemmän ne kerää. kokeilepa ajaa lenkki vetonivelvaseliinilla. dry lubet on suht ohuita.
monsuunisateella sitten tarvii olla paksumpaa, että voitelee.

----------


## Korppu

Ostin viimeksi jonkun teflon sprayn ja olen todennut sen ihan hyväksi, mutta sotkee ehkä hieman liikaa.

----------


## kontio

> Ostin viimeksi jonkun teflon sprayn ja olen todennut sen ihan hyväksi, mutta sotkee ehkä hieman liikaa.



Liuotinta liikaa ja öljyt pitkin haarukkaa?

----------


## El-Carpaso

> Edellä joku kertoi voidelleensa ketjun ja sitten vahanneensa.  Tämäkö se on vahan käyttötapa?  Siis etteivät ketjuvahat itsessään ole myös voiteluaineita?



Tämä on se ohje jonka sain Klüberin vahalle pyöräkaupasta. Tällä hetkellä n.200km takana ilman käsittelyä. Ääni on yhä lähes olematon (ellei tietenkin aja seinän vieressä) ja ketju ei ole enää hopean kirkas, vaan pientä tummentumista on havaittavissa. Tosin todella vähäisissä määrin. En ole lisännyt vahaa missään vaiheessa niin voipi olla syynä tuohon likaantumiseen.

Huom! muille vahoille toi ennen öljyäminen ei välttämättä toimi riippuen niiden toimintaperiaatteesta.

----------


## daemonsultan

> ketju ei ole enää hopean kirkas, vaan pientä tummentumista on havaittavissa.



Mulla ketjut pärähtää tummiksi heti kun liikkeelle lähtee. Syynä on ilmeisesti ketjujen sisään kertynyt lika? Noita ei taida "syväpuhtaiksi" saada irrottamatta ketjuja?

----------


## El-Carpaso

Periaatteessa voi saada. Bräkleeni on kova sana jos pitää käsitellä pieni pätkä kerrallaan. Toisaalta helpompaa on vaan hankkia ketjulukko ja ketjut irti. Käy öljyäminenkin siistimmin ja näppärämmin. Rattaissahan ei öljyä saa olla.

----------


## Raijkaard

Otin eilen ketjut irti ja pesin ne perunoidenpesuharjlla ja fairilla. Ei maistunut tällä kertaa lotrata sen kummemilla liuottimilla. Ihan kohtuullista jälkeä tuli ja korvan vieressä ketjuja muljatessa hiekka ei kuultavasti enää rapissut linkkien sisällä, vaikka varmasti sitä siellä on. Ketjut paikoilleen, satsit shimanon teflonöljyä (PTFE?) ja pyörittäen rättiä vasten ylimääräiset pois. Ans kattoa kauanko toi kestää, varmaan aika samoissa. Finish Linen teflonilla lisäystä sain itse tehdä yleensä reilun satasen jälkeen ja kyllä sekin paskaa kerää, helpompi vain saada ketju ainakin näyttämään paremmalta, kun pärjää muutamalla rätinvedolla.

----------


## El-Carpaso

Fairy ei mulla toiminu koskaan. Aina jäi jotain paksua mönjää ketjunpintaan. Nyt on odottelemassa 4l purkki pinelineä. Sillä seuraava pesu ja siitäkin sitten arviot.

----------


## Raijkaard

> Fairy ei mulla toiminu koskaan. Aina jäi jotain paksua mönjää ketjunpintaan. Nyt on odottelemassa 4l purkki pinelineä. Sillä seuraava pesu ja siitäkin sitten arviot.



Joop, sori, unohtu mainita, että ennen kuin revin ketjut irti niin pyyhin ketjun pinnan rätillä, jossa on suihkaus sitrusdegreaseria. Ihan muutaman pyörityksen, jotta niistä lähtee se suurin pakkelikerros pois ja tohtii suurinpiirtein koskea, ettei kaikki työkalut ja pinnat ole heti kamalassa paskassa. Että _pelkällä_ fairilla en toki häärännyt. Aikaisempi pidempi liuotteluvaihe vain jäi tällä kertaa pois.

----------


## Jani73

Mahtaisikohan ketjuja saada pestyä ultraäänipesurissa siten, että ketjut on fillarissa paikallaan. Pienet rattaat käyttöön ja löysää ketjun takavaihtajan häkistä löysälle. Sitten uittaa pesurin altaassa aina pätkän ketjuja.

Vois kuvitella että hiekanmurut lähtee näppärästi ketjusta tuolla konstilla, jollei käytä ketjuissa ketjulukkoja.

Kunhan pähkäilen.

----------


## perttime

> Edellä joku kertoi voidelleensa ketjun ja sitten vahanneensa.  Tämäkö se on vahan käyttötapa?  Siis etteivät ketjuvahat itsessään ole myös voiteluaineita?



Esim. Shimanon ketjuissa uutena oleva rasva on ilmeisimmin erinomainen voiteluaine, mutta kerää kaikki oravaa pienemmät roskat. Yksivaihteisen maastopyörän kanssa olen hyvällä menestyksellä toiminut niin, että olen pyyhkäissyt rätillä enimmät rasvat uuden ketjun ulkopinnoilta ja vetänyt päälle TF2 Dry Wax -vahan, joka näyttäisi pitävän rasvat sisäpuolella ja jättää kuivan pinnan. Jossain vaiheessa ketju sitten kyllä käy aika tönköksi ja vaatii perusteellisen pesun.

----------


## bikeboy

Vaikka nyt on heinäkuu, eikä talvi, niin kysyn pois ettei unohdu. Eli mitä voiteluöljyä kannattaa käyttää talvella ketjuihin, tuppaa vaan jäätymään.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Hmm...totta. johonkin pipettiin tai ruiskuun kun imee niin siinähän on annostelijakin



Itse on suosinut liotushoitoa. Kun suurimmat ensin valuttaa pois ja loput pyyhkii rätillä, ei kerää roskaa.

----------


## fsol77m

> Mahtaisikohan ketjuja saada pestyä ultraäänipesurissa siten, että ketjut on fillarissa paikallaan. Pienet rattaat käyttöön ja löysää ketjun takavaihtajan häkistä löysälle. Sitten uittaa pesurin altaassa aina pätkän ketjuja.
> 
> Vois kuvitella että hiekanmurut lähtee näppärästi ketjusta tuolla konstilla, jollei käytä ketjuissa ketjulukkoja.
> 
> Kunhan pähkäilen.



meneehän se varmaan noinkin mutta hankalalta kuulostaa laittaa se ketju pätkä kerrallaan kun sen voisi laittaa kerralla kokonaan samalla vaivalla..
jos ei millään haluaisi irroittaa ketjuja niin sitten esim biltsusta brakecleeniä pari kolme pulloa ja ne kun tyhjentää kiinni oleviin ketjuihin niin ainakin on puhdasta. (ei tosin syvä puhdasta mutta suurimmat)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nakamura10

joko on päätetty se paras aine. onko se ketjuöljyä joka tunkeutuu toisin kuin CRCt vai ketjurasvaa jota oon myös nähnyt.

ketjupesurista: puhdistetaanko se välillä kun sinnehän jää paskat?

----------


## tpievila

Ainakin bilteman ketjupesurissa kiintein moska vajoaa säiliön pohjaa kohden. Likavesien tyhjääminen ja pieni huuhtaisu poistaa kaiken.

----------


## kolistelija

Liuotintefloni ainakin oli voiteluaineena aivan sutta, puhdistukseen kelpasi kyllä. Nyt on käytössä joku perus wetlube joka näyttää äänestä päätellen (ketju ei kilise ja kolise 5km ajon jälkeen) oikeasti voitelevankin, on tosin hieman sottaisempaa.

----------


## kontio

> Liuotintefloni ainakin oli voiteluaineena aivan sutta, puhdistukseen kelpasi kyllä.



Ai tämä? liuottaa tosiaan tieltään kaiken elävän ja kuolleen  :Leveä hymy:  käytin viimeksi juoksutteena vaseliinin seassa kiekkoa rakentaessa  :Hymy:

----------


## daemonsultan

Ei saata todeksi uskoa, että vasta nyt opin voitelemaan ketjut oikein. Isäukon menetelmät oli niin syvälle juurtuneita, että kesti puoli vuotta saada viimeisetkin rippeet niistä pois muistista. Faijan menetelmä siis oli seuraava: Otetaan pyörä, kouraistaan vaseliinia purkista ja levitetään ketjuille. Hyvä tuli. NOT!

Nyt kun laitan maltillisesti öljyä puhtaille ketjuille ja vain ketjuille ja vain lenkeille JA pyyhin ketjut todella huolellisesti ylimääräisestä öljystä, ketjut myös pysyvät puhtaina ja homma toimii kuin unelma! Iso kiitos kaikille, jotka ovat neuvoneet tässä hommassa!

----------


## tienlaita

> Nyt kun laitan maltillisesti öljyä puhtaille ketjuille ja vain ketjuille ja vain lenkeille JA pyyhin ketjut todella huolellisesti ylimääräisestä öljystä, ketjut myös pysyvät puhtaina ja homma toimii kuin unelma! Iso kiitos kaikille, jotka ovat neuvoneet tässä hommassa!



Tämä on ollut minunkin ainainen tapa hoitaa ketjuja. Nyt huomasin yllättäin että sama juttu tuli tämän ketjun toisessa postissa jo esiin. Sen muutaman kerran kun olen siitä kertonut ja kysellyt, olen saanut käsityksen ettei se vaan kelpaa joka toiselle.  Eipä tällaistä ikuisuusaihetta tietysti tarvitakaan muuta kuin niille jotka haluavat harrastaa ketjuja niitten yksinkertaisen nopean ajokunnossa pitämisen sijaan.  :Leveä hymy:   Kukin tyylillään tietenkin, mutta välillä näitä lukiessa ihmettelen hinkua jopa irrottaa ketjut pyörästä usein.

Joo pientä provoa myönnän.  Se mitä vaihtoehdoista haetaan, lienee ainakin hieman pitemmät hoitovälit.




edit.  Vaihtajan rissat saa myös pyyhittyä ketjua pyörittäen.  Harjaa tulee käytettyä myös välillä.   Näitä tarvittaessa.

----------


## kontio

> Kukin tyylillään tietenkin, mutta välillä näitä lukiessa ihmettelen hinkua jopa irrottaa ketjut pyörästä usein.



KMC:n pikalukon irrotus vie 10 sekuntia, siitäkin puolet kuluu linkin etsimiseen ketjusta ja pyörittämiseen tekstit ylöspäin...
Eipä mulla ainakaan mitään ihmetarvetta moiselle ole, saa ketjut putsattua paikallaankin mutta jos jotain takavaihtajaa haluaa putsailla niin helpompaa ketjut irti.

----------


## Jopo Juoppo

> Samalla kun putsaatte ketjuja noilla liuottimilla niin saatte ihan kaiken rasvankin ketjuista pois. Jos liuottimia käyttää niin sitten pitää ne ketjut liottaa ja keittää parafiinissa tai öljyssä.
> 
> Ketjuista ei tarvitse putsata öljyä pois jos sitä ei ole laittanut liikaa. Kun ketjun pesee usein niin riittävää on tehdä se paikallaan siististi Pinelinellä, joka vie hiekat ja muut hiovat aineet pois.
> Saahan sitä puuhailla jos ei usko.



 Pineline talliin siirryin minäkin.
  Sain kyllä sillä Diesel pesulla paljussa huljuttelemalla valtavan määrän töhnää saostumaan paljun pohjalle ja puhtoset kettingit. Perään voitelu kirkkaalla ja ohuella öljyllä takavaihtajan rissaa tasaisena annostelijana hyödyntäen. Jokusen ajelun jälkeen alkoi ketjun pintaan tulla taas hieman mustaa mönjää ketjun sisältä. 
  Nyt pesin koko voimansiirron Pinelinellä, ketjut vetelin märän rätin läpi kunnes alko tulla puhdasta. 
  Lopuksi rissojen ja ketjujen öljyäminen. Jatkossa toistan ton operaation ketjulle aina kun alkaa pinta tummua, tai sitten säännöllisesti ennakoiden alkavaa tummumista. Operaatio ottaa aikaa alta 5 min.

----------


## NHB

> Kukin tyylillään tietenkin, mutta välillä näitä lukiessa ihmettelen hinkua jopa irrottaa ketjut pyörästä usein.
> 
> Joo pientä provoa myönnän. Se mitä vaihtoehdoista haetaan, lienee ainakin hieman pitemmät hoitovälit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit. Vaihtajan rissat saa myös pyyhittyä ketjua pyörittäen. Harjaa tulee käytettyä myös välillä. Näitä tarvittaessa.



Itselläni ainakin laiskuus motivoi irroittamaan nuo ketjut. Ketjujen puhdistaminen paikallaan ei ole erityisen kätevää. Eikä niitä kovin puhtaaksi paikallaan edes saa. Samoin rattaiden ja pakan puhdistaminen ketjut paikallaan on tapeettoman vaikeaa. 

Siinä saa heilua kemikaalien ja rättien kanssa tovin, ennen kuin ketjuista tulee edes kohtuullisen puhtaat. Sieltä missä lika on kaikkein haitallisinta, rätti ei auta mitään. Voi olla, että liuotin vain kuljettaa likaa ketjun sisään. 

Ketjun irroittaminenhan on naurettavan helppo operaatio. Siihen ei tosiaankaan kulu oikeastaan yhtään aikaa. Itse puhdistin voimansiirron eilen 1500 ajokilometrin jälkeen. Kejut irti, lukon puolikkaat paperiklemmarilla ketjuun kiinni ja koko hoito takapakan kanssa ultraäänipesuun muutamaksi minuutiksi. Samalla huomasin, että alemman rissan laakerissa oli jotain epäpuhtauksia, eikä se pyörinyt kovin hyvin. Rissakin pääsi samaan pesuriin ja tarvitsei vain pienen lisätyön ennen kuin sai uudet rasvat sisäänsä. Pesurista ketju meni uuniin matalaan kuivamaan sopivan matalaan lämpöön, jottei ketjun sisään jäisi vettä haittaamaan voitelua.

Jos olisin jynssännyt ketjut paikalleen, niin työtä olisi ollut paljon enemmän, lopputulos olisi ollut huonompi ja alarissan laakerissa olleet hiekat olisivat siellä vieläkin rikkomassa laakeria. Siinä on mun mielestä ihan riittävästi perusteita. Itse en keksi kovinkaan monta syytä olla ottamatta ketjua irti. Ehkä ne muutamat ketjulukkoon kuluvat eurot ovat ainoa haitta. Toisaalta saman summan voi tuhlata kyllä pesukemikaaleihinkin.

----------


## tienlaita

> Itselläni ainakin laiskuus motivoi irroittamaan nuo ketjut. Ketjujen puhdistaminen paikallaan ei ole erityisen kätevää. Eikä niitä kovin puhtaaksi paikallaan edes saa. Samoin rattaiden ja pakan puhdistaminen ketjut paikallaan on tapeettoman vaikeaa.



Helpoksi itse sen koen.  Ero todennäköisesti syntyy siinä, mikä koetaan riittävän puhtaaksi. 

Teorioita tai hypoteeseja on helppo keksiä vaikka minkälaisia, mutta miten on todella, esimerkiksi kulumisen kannalta, mistä sen tietäisi: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&postcount=134

Ajattelen vaan ketjun luonnostaan likaiseksi osaksi ja siksi sen yrittäminen pitää uudenpuhtaana on kuin veden kantamista kaivoon.  Toki sitä vettä pitää usein kantaa sinne, ja tavallani, öljyllä ja rätillä pesemiseen, liittyy jatkuva tiheä toisto tarpeen mukaan.

Sama juttu se on auton pesun kanssa, etten oikein tajua yhtäkin kaveriani, joka kerran vuodessa vahaa auton ja säännöllinen pesu meinaa unohtua.  _

- Onpas likainen,_ sanon_._ _ -  Joo, mutta ei näillä keleillä kannata pestä_, kuuluu vastaus 

Oma autoni ei juuri koskaan ole uudenpuhdas, mutta usein sitä vähän puutarhaletkulla ruiskuttelen, pahimpia pois, ja keskimäärin se on yleisilmeeltään aika siisti aina.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Olen ajanut nykyisillä ketjuilla lähes 10 000 kilometriä. Pesen ne aika usein Pinelinellä ja käytän rasvana Biltsun erikoisvoiteluainetta, joka antaa vahamaisen pinnan. Käytän kahta eri kiekkosarjaa, joten ehkä sekin lisää ketjujen kestoa. Vieläkään ketjumittarin mukaan venymistä(kulumista) ei ole tapahtunut paljoakaan. 
Uudet ketjut maksavat 15-40 euroa. Kalliimipiakin on, mutta erot ovat pienet.
Kuinkahan paljon rahaa säästävät NHB:n ja muiden ketjunirroittajien manooverit? 

Olin kolmisen viikkoa mökillä ja unohdin tuon Biltsun voiteluaineen kotiin.
Käytin lähikaupan ketjuöljyä kun muuta ei ollut saatavilla ja en pessyt ketjuja 800 kilsan aikana. Nyt kun kotona pesin ketjut Pinelinellä ja voitelin tuolla Bilsun öljyllä ja ajoin 40 km lenkin niin ketjut ovat taas mustat ja pesun tarpeessa. Mitä tästä opin. En enää unohda kunnon aineita kotiin ja pesen ketjun usein paikallaan.

----------


## NHB

> Olen ajanut nykyisillä ketjuilla lähes 10 000 kilometriä. Pesen ne aika usein Pinelinellä ja käytän rasvana Biltsun erikoisvoiteluainetta, joka antaa vahamaisen pinnan. Käytän kahta eri kiekkosarjaa, joten ehkä sekin lisää ketjujen kestoa. Vieläkään ketjumittarin mukaan venymistä(kulumista) ei ole tapahtunut paljoakaan. 
> Uudet ketjut maksavat 15-40 euroa. Kalliimipiakin on, mutta erot ovat pienet.
> Kuinkahan paljon rahaa säästävät NHB:n ja muiden ketjunirroittajien manooverit?



Ketjuihin kuluva rahasumma ei nyt kiinnosta mua pätkääkään. Melkein täysin sama mitä tekee, niin kustannus on olematon. Itse haluan vain, että pyörä pelaa ja ketjut eivät kitise liikoja. Ja tämä siis mahdollisimman vähällä ajan tuhlauksella ylläpitoon. Ihmettelen vain sitä, että monet pitävät tuota ketjun irroittamista jotenkin isona työvaiheena, vaikka siihen kuluu vain muutama sekunti aikaa ja irrallaan ketjujen ketjut voi puhdistaa täysin vaivatta.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Ihmettelen vain sitä, että monet pitävät tuota ketjun irroittamista jotenkin isona työvaiheena, vaikka siihen kuluu vain muutama sekunti aikaa ja irrallaan ketjujen ketjut voi puhdistaa täysin vaivatta.



Ketujujen kiinnittämisestä ei sitten muutamassa sekunnissa selviäkkään. 
Turha homma, mutta saahan sitä askarrella.
Ketjujen kitinään vaikuttaa ennen kaikkea voiteluaine.

----------


## NHB

Kyllä mäkin olen ketjuja paikalleen putsaillu, mutta sitten tulin laiskaksi, enkä jaksanut läträtä liuottimien ja rättien kanssa kun vähemmällä vaivalla tulee parempaa jälkeä. 

Miten ihmeessä saat ketjun takaisin laitosta jonku merkittävän työvaiheen? Putipuhtaan ketjun voi laittaa näppärästi avokasin sormiaan sotkematta paikalleen. Vaativin työvaihe on pujottaa ketju takavaihtajan rissojen läpi, eikä siihenkään kyllä paljoa aikaa mene. Vai mitä työvaiheita sinulla on ketjujen takaisin laitossa? Itse kun en vieläkään ymmärrä, että mitä askartelua tuossa ketjujen irroittamisessa on? Paljon vähemmän siinä tarvitsee askarrella kuin ketjuja paikoilleen rätillä ja liuottimella putsatessa.  Hommaan ei tarvita edes mitään työkalua, aineita tai rättejä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

No ehkä minä olen nakkisormi. Toisaalta en oikein luota pikaliittimiin.
KMC aukeaa helposti ja on pettänyt pari kertaa ajossa.
Wippermania en kerran saanut auki millään metsässä.
Muita en ole kokeillut. 
Tappilinjalle palailin kun KMC petti ja W ei antanut periksi.

----------


## jani86

> Kyllä mäkin olen ketjuja paikalleen putsaillu, mutta sitten tulin laiskaksi, enkä jaksanut läträtä liuottimien ja rättien kanssa kun vähemmällä vaivalla tulee parempaa jälkeä. 
> 
> Miten ihmeessä saat ketjun takaisin laitosta jonku merkittävän työvaiheen? Putipuhtaan ketjun voi laittaa näppärästi avokasin sormiaan sotkematta paikalleen. Vaativin työvaihe on pujottaa ketju takavaihtajan rissojen läpi, eikä siihenkään kyllä paljoa aikaa mene. Vai mitä työvaiheita sinulla on ketjujen takaisin laitossa? Itse kun en vieläkään ymmärrä, että mitä askartelua tuossa ketjujen irroittamisessa on? Paljon vähemmän siinä tarvitsee askarrella kuin ketjuja paikoilleen rätillä ja liuottimella putsatessa.  Hommaan ei tarvita edes mitään työkalua, aineita tai rättejä.



Jos ketjussa ei ole pikalukkoa miten sen ilman työkalua irroitat?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## NHB

No kai nyt on päivän selvää, että irroitettavassa ketjussa on pikalukko.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> No kai nyt on päivän selvää, että irroitettavassa ketjussa on pikalukko.



Niinpä.

----------


## tienlaita

Kyllä. Pikalukkoaihe: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=43239

----------


## NHB

> KMC aukeaa helposti ja on pettänyt pari kertaa ajossa.
> Wippermania en kerran saanut auki millään metsässä.
> Muita en ole kokeillut. 
> Tappilinjalle palailin kun KMC petti ja W ei antanut periksi.



Millainen Wipperman sulla oli? Itse käytän kuvan mallia ja sen avaaminen ja sulkeminen on kyllä todella helppoa.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Millainen Wipperman sulla oli? Itse käytän kuvan mallia ja sen avaaminen ja sulkeminen on kyllä todella helppoa.



Jospa sitten kokeilen tuota. Minun mielestäni käyttämässäni tuo ura oli suora. Se kyllä kesti hyvin, mutta pari viikkoa sitten en saanut sitä millään auki. En kyllä ole ihan varma olisko se sittenkin ollut sram.
Helppoa senkin avaaminen on kun osaa.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeTmy6N_VQA

----------


## Iglumies

Kauheen väännön saa näköjään aikaiseksi ketjuistakin  :Leveä hymy: 
Öljyä ja froteepyyhkeen palalla puhtaaksi on mun resepti.
Savivellissä ajamalla ja vesipesu päälle, niin saa ketjut helpolla puhtaaksi.

----------


## jarit

Ultrapesuri joka minulla on käytössä. Tosin en ole laittanut vielä tuohon yhtään ketjua, se on ollut vain pienten kaasareiden puhdistukseen.
http://www.triopak.fi/index.phtml/art/10065/t/articles1
(hinta näyttää nouseen kympillä vuodessa) 
Ihan toimiva laite moneen käyttöön. Pesuresepti on yksinkertainen: Kuumaa vettä 1L (vedenkeittimellä) ja konetiskiaine tabletti. Suosittelin kumihanskoja konetiskiaineen kanssa kun kyse on noin konsentroidusta liuoksesta.
Alumiiniosia ei kannata laittaa vahvaan konetiskiaineeseen.

----------


## El-Carpaso

Nyt on ketjuissa pelkästään Klüberin vahaa. Katsotaan miten käy. Jos ei toimi niin menee kyl valkosalama tai se rock&roll töhnä ostoon. Öljyyn en jaksais koskea enää koskaan mut talvellahan se on pakko  :Irvistys:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Pitäisikö ultaäänipesurin kanssa käyttää myös ultraäänivoitelijaa?
Peseekö pesuri liian puhtaaksi?
Miten ketjun niveliin saadaan voiteluainetta ultrapesun jälkeen?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Kauheen väännön saa näköjään aikaiseksi ketjuistakin 
> Öljyä ja froteepyyhkeen palalla puhtaaksi on mun resepti.
> Savivellissä ajamalla ja vesipesu päälle, niin saa ketjut helpolla puhtaaksi.



Samaa mieltä, mutta onhan tämä vääntö yhtä hauskaa kuin ketjujen kanssa ährääminen :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NHB

> Pitäisikö ultaäänipesurin kanssa käyttää myös ultraäänivoitelijaa?
> Peseekö pesuri liian puhtaaksi?
> Miten ketjun niveliin saadaan voiteluainetta ultrapesun jälkeen?



Käytetty vaihdepyörän ketju on mun mielestä kyllä niin väljä kapistus, että pidän pienenä ihmeenä jos käyttöön soveltuva voiteluaine ei mene niveliin. 

Hyvin ansaitun lepopäivän mahdollistamana ja tiukan nettiväännön kunniaksi kokeilin oikein kahteen kertaan, kuinka valtava urakka tuo ketjun irroitus ja takaisin laitto oikein on.Lukon etsiminen ja avaaminen, ketjun irroitus pyörästä, lukon puoliskojen irroitus ketjusta ja kaiken laittaminen takaisin vei alle 1,5 minuuttia molemmilla kerroilla. Lupaan tehdä tuon saman alle minuuttiin, kunhan vain panoksista sovitaan. Että näin valtavasta askarteluoperaatiosta tässä puhutaan.

----------


## El-Carpaso

> Pitäisikö ultaäänipesurin kanssa käyttää myös ultraäänivoitelijaa?
> Peseekö pesuri liian puhtaaksi?
> Miten ketjun niveliin saadaan voiteluainetta ultrapesun jälkeen?



Ei itseasiassa olis hullumpi idea.
ketjut ja pesunesteet koneeseen -> päälle
Ketjut ja öljyt koneeseen -> päälle
Asetonirätillä pinnalta kaikki pois, pyörittelyä että leviää taas sisällä ja kiinni.

Pitäiski harkita ylträ-äänimasiinan hankkimista. KMC:n ketjut on kalliita

----------


## jarit

Systeemi jonka olen nähnyt mutta en kokeillut: Ultrapesun jälkeen ketjuun on laitettu langan / narun pätkä ja se on laskettu siinä narussa limsapullon sisään joka on lähes täynnä öljyä. Naru on jätetty korkin kierteen alle jotta ketjun saa pois nätisti.  Jätetty siihen yön / muutaman päivän ajaksi imemään öljy jokaisen nivelen sisään ja pyyhkäisty ylimääräinen öljy pois kun laitetaan paikalleen.
Havaintopaikka oli karting-varikko. Itse en viitsinyt kikkailla tuollaista. Rätillä ja Bräkleenillä vedin ylimääräisen hiekan pois ja tilalle riittävästi teflon vahaa. Ketju on vain ketju ja se on kuluva osa eikä pyhä lehmä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Johan Moraal

Pitäisi vissiin avata ihan oma ketjuosioketju.
Miten nä ihmiset saa ne ketjut edes niin p*skski etä tarvitaan liuttimia. :No huh!: 








> Kauheen väännön saa näköjään aikaiseksi ketjuistakin 
> Öljyä ja froteepyyhkeen palalla puhtaaksi on mun resepti.
> Savivellissä ajamalla ja vesipesu päälle, niin saa ketjut helpolla puhtaaksi.



Tähän malliin joo. Just näin :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Peseekö pesuri liian puhtaaksi? Miten ketjun niveliin saadaan voiteluainetta ultrapesun jälkeen?



Joku toinen jo kommentoikin, mutta kysyn nyt silti kun tätä samaa asiaa hoetaan niin usein... Onko siitä mitään asiallista näyttöä, etteikö voiteluöljy leviäisi ketjun niveliin täysin ongelmitta? Ei ketjun nivel ole kovin monimutkainen tai ahdas paikka hyvälle voiteluaineelle. 

Omien kokemuksien perusteella liuottimessa pesty ketju, joka on voideltu paksulla voiteluöljyllä toimii kuivalla kelillä maantiepyörässä ilman kitinöitä helposti 500 kilometriä. Lisäksi kun ketjujen käyttöikä näin hoidettuna tuntuu olevan kaukana 10 tuhannen kilometrin paremmalla puolella en oikein jaksa uskoa "liian puhtaisiin" ketjuihin.

----------


## timppa_234

Olen pessyt tähän menessä joka kerta ketjun liuottimella. Rasvasin aikaisemmin ketjun spraylla ja se ei ollut oikein yhteensopiva liuottimen kanssa. Ketju tahtoi jäädä kuivaksi ja kitistä.

Nyttemmin laitan öljyn ja ketjun teekeittimeen ja kuumennan. Tulee tosi hyvä.

----------


## JTG

> Systeemi jonka olen nähnyt mutta en kokeillut: Ultrapesun jälkeen ketjuun on laitettu langan / narun pätkä ja se on laskettu siinä narussa limsapullon sisään joka on lähes täynnä öljyä. Naru on jätetty korkin kierteen alle jotta ketjun saa pois nätisti.  Jätetty siihen yön / muutaman päivän ajaksi imemään öljy jokaisen nivelen sisään ja pyyhkäisty ylimääräinen öljy pois kun laitetaan paikalleen.
> Havaintopaikka oli karting-varikko. Itse en viitsinyt kikkailla tuollaista. Rätillä ja Bräkleenillä vedin ylimääräisen hiekan pois ja tilalle riittävästi teflon vahaa. Ketju on vain ketju ja se on kuluva osa eikä pyhä lehmä



Suosittelen lasipulloa. En siksi että muovinen syöpyisi, vaan  sorminäppäryyssession keston maksimoimiseksi kun ähräät ketunlenkkiä ketjusta suoraksi pullon suun kautta, suun kautta noin yksi sormi, ketju ja virkkuu koukku siinä samassa reiässä. Pällin leviämistä ei voi estää.

----------


## Jopo Juoppo

Mulla oli Hybrid, jossa takana 7-pakka.
  Ajelin pyörällä n 10v samoilla ketjuilla ja rattailla, joskus lisäilin rasvaa kun muistin, siinä kaikki.
  Sitten keksin pestä nämä todella pikiset ketjut löpöllä täältä saadulla idealla.
  Sen jälkeen fillarilla ei voinut ajaa, ketjut ratisivat ja paukkuivat, hyppi rattaiden yli tjsp.
  Jouduin uusimaan kammet, ketjut ja pakan.
  Mitä opimme tästä? – Ei kai mitään.

  Tässä tapauksessa kuitenkin se kaikki töhnä siellä ketjun sisällä OLI tarpeen. Sen poisto löpöllä aiheutti ongelman.

----------


## bikeboy

> Mulla oli Hybrid, jossa takana 7-pakka.
>   Ajelin pyörällä n 10v samoilla ketjuilla ja rattailla, joskus lisäilin rasvaa kun muistin, siinä kaikki.
>   Sitten keksin pestä nämä todella pikiset ketjut löpöllä täältä saadulla idealla.
>   Sen jälkeen fillarilla ei voinut ajaa, ketjut ratisivat ja paukkuivat, hyppi rattaiden yli tjsp.
>   Jouduin uusimaan kammet, ketjut ja pakan.
>   Mitä opimme tästä? – Ei kai mitään.
> 
>   Tässä tapauksessa kuitenkin se kaikki töhnä siellä ketjun sisällä OLI tarpeen. Sen poisto löpöllä aiheutti ongelman.



Sama juttu yhellä Nopsalla, kauhee kerros moottoriöljyä ja laakerit kuluneet. Pyörä 8v. eikä koskaa huollettu, renkaita vaan vaihettu ja sanottu - Tässäpä oli tämä kesän täyshuolto!. Ketju kun vaihettiin, hyppi ketju. Mitä opimme? - Joidenkin asioiden kannattaa antaa olla  :Hymy: , vaikka mieli tekis säätää  :Sarkastinen:  ja jos ei huolla alusta asti, ei kannata edes huoltaa.

----------


## El-Carpaso

juu siis kyllähän jotain parin euron tusinakettinkejä ja pakkoja varmaan voiteleekin hiekkapölyllä ja öljyllä. Siinä vaiheessa vaan kun ketjun ja takapakan uusiminen meinaa lähes 150e lovea lompakkoon niin rupeaa kunnon huoltokin tuntumaan järki-idealta. Ja onhan pyörän puhtaana pito myös aika rentouttavaa puuhaan.

ps.  köyhällä ei oo varaa ostaa halpaa tai huolehtia kamoistaan kuin roskasta.

----------


## Muko

Kertokaahan, mistä tuota ihmeellistä Pinelineä oikein saa ostaa? Ilmeisesti sitä on saatavilla jostain ihan tavallisesta kaupasta, kun kaikilla tuntuu sitä olevan, mutta itse en ole siihen missään törmännyt. 

Mikä Pineline-tuote ylipäätään on kyseessä? Pineline Tehopesu?

----------


## telliv

> Kertokaahan, mistä tuota ihmeellistä Pinelineä oikein saa ostaa? Ilmeisesti sitä on saatavilla jostain ihan tavallisesta kaupasta, kun kaikilla tuntuu sitä olevan, mutta itse en ole siihen missään törmännyt. 
> 
> Mikä Pineline-tuote ylipäätään on kyseessä? Pineline Tehopesu?



Hieman tuntuu kauppojen tarjonta vaihtelevan ja joskus sitä ei ole vaikka joskus on ollut  :Hymy: , mutta täällä suunnalla pinelineä on löytynyt motonetistä, kodin terrasta ja agrimarketista. Tehopesua olen käyttänyt ja se on ollut enemmän kuin riittävän tehokasta likojen/rasvojen yms. poistoon.

----------


## jani86

> Kertokaahan, mistä tuota ihmeellistä Pinelineä oikein saa ostaa? Ilmeisesti sitä on saatavilla jostain ihan tavallisesta kaupasta, kun kaikilla tuntuu sitä olevan, mutta itse en ole siihen missään törmännyt. 
> 
> Mikä Pineline-tuote ylipäätään on kyseessä? Pineline Tehopesu?



Tarjoustalosta pitäisi sieltä autotarvikepuolelta löytyä missä muitakin auton pesuaineita on.

----------


## kauris

Kaikista Tarjoustaloista ei löydy. Agrimarketista olen löytänyt varmimmin ja siellä on myös useita eri kokovaihtoehtoja.

edit: ja nimenomaan tehopesua olen käyttänyt. Taisin kerran myös kokeilla voimansiirtoon sitä jotain PineLine rasvanpoistajaa vai mikähän oli nimeltään.

----------


## bikeboy

Robin hoodeissa ja tarjoustaloissa ainakin, siellä missä CRC yleisöljy ja wd-40 on. Würth Pineline Tehopesu nimellä tota myydään. 5e /1 l. Niitä oli ainakin lähi Robin Hoodissa alahyllyssä, aluksi ihmettelin missä on pinelineä. Löytyhän kuitenkin.

----------


## Jopo Juoppo

> juu siis kyllähän jotain parin euron tusinakettinkejä ja pakkoja varmaan voiteleekin hiekkapölyllä ja öljyllä. Siinä vaiheessa vaan kun ketjun ja takapakan uusiminen meinaa lähes 150e lovea lompakkoon niin rupeaa kunnon huoltokin tuntumaan järki-idealta. Ja onhan pyörän puhtaana pito myös aika rentouttavaa puuhaan.
> 
> ps.  köyhällä ei oo varaa ostaa halpaa tai huolehtia kamoistaan kuin roskasta.



Nii'i, mutta kun noilla parin euron tusinakettingeillä (Cresentin -96 alkuperäiset, mitä sitten lieneekään. Takavaihtaja AceraX) edettiin matkaa vuosien saatossa muistaakseni luokkaa 6000 ... 10000 km, ennen kohtalokasta pesua  :No huh!:

----------


## Raikku

Kukaan kokeillut laittaa RnR Goldia vaijereihin? Itsellä ei näytä mitään muuta liukastetta nyt olevan ja sitä kai vähän pakko käyttää. Ei kai jätä mitään vaijerille sopimatonta "tahmeutta"? Tuohan on sellainen kuivahko ketjuöljy joka ketjuun tekee maagisen "pinnan".

----------


## bikeboy

> Kukaan kokeillut laittaa RnR Goldia vaijereihin? Itsellä ei näytä mitään muuta liukastetta nyt olevan ja sitä kai vähän pakko käyttää. Ei kai jätä mitään vaijerille sopimatonta "tahmeutta"? Tuohan on sellainen kuivahko ketjuöljy joka ketjuun tekee maagisen "pinnan".



Ei tee varmaan hyvää  :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin: ??? En kyllä laittais  :Cool: .

----------


## Raikku

Prkl, täytyy sitten vain kuivana asentaa ja tipoitella öljyä kuoriin sitten kun sopivaa on.

----------


## Jio

Oletteko ohentaneet tuon Pinelinen ennen käyttöä ohjeen mukaisesti vai puhdistatteko ketjut ohentamattomalla nesteellä?

----------


## telliv

Tuleehan tuota vettä laitettua jonkun verran tehopesun sekaan kun likaisempia osia/ketjuja pesen, mut mitähän osais suhteesta sanoa...siinä 20% kantturoilla. Astiaksi kannattaa valita sitten vahvemmalle liuokselle semmoinen et pestävä osa mahtuu siihen jotenkuten ja saa sen kokonaan pinnan alle. Näin ei sitten tule hirveästi käytettyä tököttiä kuin jos pistäis johonkin isoon ämpäriin ketjupesua varten  :Hymy: .

----------


## bikeboy

> Oletteko ohentaneet tuon Pinelinen ennen käyttöä ohjeen mukaisesti vai puhdistatteko ketjut ohentamattomalla nesteellä?



Vaikea kaataa täydestä pullosta tota ketjupesuriin, helposti menee puolet sitä ja puolet vettä. Käytän  noin 20% pinelineä ja 80% vettä pesuriin, mutta ainahan sitä menee vähän liikaa  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Jio

Perskele, Pinelinen käyttöhän vaatii sitten jo kemistin taitoja ja tarkkuutta, jos ohjeiden mukaan meinaan läträtä.  
Olisi pitänyt vissiinkin olla lukematta koko ohjetta ja yrittää suoraan mutu-pohjalta.

Jos suunnittelisi hyvin ja viikonloppuna koittaisi puhdistaa noi ketjut.

----------


## kontio

> Perskele, Pinelinen käyttöhän vaatii sitten jo kemistin taitoja ja tarkkuutta, jos ohjeiden mukaan meinaan läträtä.  
> Olisi pitänyt vissiinkin olla lukematta koko ohjetta ja yrittää suoraan mutu-pohjalta.
> 
> Jos suunnittelisi hyvin ja viikonloppuna koittaisi puhdistaa noi ketjut.



No ei se nyt ihan... mutta trollihan tuo olikin.

----------


## fsol77m

> Oletteko ohentaneet tuon Pinelinen ennen käyttöä ohjeen mukaisesti vai puhdistatteko ketjut ohentamattomalla nesteellä?



itseasiassa pineline tuntuu olevan tehokkaimmillaan kun sitä lantraa suurin piirtein 1desi per 2litraa vettä.
jos laittaa reilusti enemmän pineä vs vettä  niin ei putsaa sen enempää ja pineä menee vaan haaskuun..

autoakin tulee putsattua suhteella 2dl per 5l ämpäri ja tosi hyvin lähtee piki vanteista ja autosta rasvat. sen jälkeen vaan vahausta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bikeboy

Toimiiko muuten ohut moottoriöljy esim. 0w-30/40 ketjuöljynä?

----------


## aapelih

Näin oma ketjujen & muun voimansiirron (takavaihtaja palasina, takapakka ja oikea kampi rattaineen) kunnon pesu eteni: 
Ensin "ysivitonen" kylpy (bensaa), siellä lilluttelua jotta kaikki rähmät lähtee (Kampi ei pässyt bensakylpyyn, sillä se ei mahtunut astiaan.) Sen jälkeen auton liuotinesipesuaineella huolellinen liuotus ja jynssäys tiskiharjan kanssa -> osat käytännössä puhtaita tämän jälkeen. Viimeisenä fairyllä + harjalla kaikki liuotinaineen jämät pois, ja huolellista huuhtelua. 

Ketju ritisi vielä bensan jälkeen, mutta liuotin, fairy ja reilu veden käyttö sai kaiken möhnän väleistä pois. Ennen paikalleen laittamista ketju tuntuikin käytännössä uudelta, mutta rasvattomalta. Sitten niskaan reilusti valvolinen spray "Chain & Cable Lubea", ylimääräiset pois ja voimansiirto on muotipoliisienkin mielestä ensiluokkainen. Valvolinen mömmö on vaan kovin herkästi rähmää keräävä, hyllystä löytyisi tämmöistä, ei takuulla kerää likaa, mutta voiteleekohan riittävästi?
Takavaihtajan pikkurissojen laakereihin laitoin reilusti hyväksi todettua bilteman pyöränlaakerirasvaa.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Toimiiko muuten ohut moottoriöljy esim. 0w-30/40 ketjuöljynä?



En tiedä. Yksiasteöljy ainakin toimii.

----------


## rjrm

Miksi te pesette niitä ketjuja? Maantiepyörän tai cc:n kyseessä ollen pesun saa unohtaa lähes kokonaan, kun lopettaa kesällä öljyjen kanssa lotraamisen ja voitelee ne ketjut Clean Ride-nimisellä vahalla. Talvella sitten laitan ihan moottoriöljyä. Vaha on kallista, mutta moottoriöljy halpaa.
Rm

----------


## El-Carpaso

komppaan edellistä. vaikka vaha on klüberin niin tällä hetkellä valkoinen pyörä on musta mutta ketjut yhä hopeisen kiiltävät. tällä töhnällä nyt testi siinä vaiheessa että voi suoraan sanoa että hyvää tavaraa on.

----------


## bikeboy

Ostin Teboil Diamond 5W-40 ja aikas luiukasta on. Joustohaarukkaan sitä vähän ja palautaa nyt kokonaan. Joku päivä ketjuille, on muuten täyssynteettistä.

----------


## sakuvaan

Eipä se siellä ketjussa kauaa pysy.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Eipä se siellä ketjussa kauaa pysy.



Omien kokemusteni mukaan pysyy kaikista pisimpään.

----------


## rjrm

> Omien kokemusteni mukaan pysyy kaikista pisimpään.



Talvisella lumikelillä testailemistani voiteluaineista töyssynteettinen moottoriöljy oli paras: ei kerää hiekkaa, kun sitä ei ole, pysyy hyvin, ei kerää lunta jne.
RM

----------


## Johan Moraal

> Talvisella lumikelillä testailemistani voiteluaineista töyssynteettinen moottoriöljy oli paras: ei kerää hiekkaa, kun sitä ei ole, pysyy hyvin, ei kerää lunta jne.
> RM



Eihän se kesälläkään hiekkaa kerää kun se on ketjun sisällä, ulkopinnassa se on täysin turhake muutenkin. Täällä foorumilla liikkuu sellaisia jotka tuomitsevat moottoriöljyn käytön jyrkästi mutta itse omalla pienellä kokemuksella ole mitään huonoa huomannut. Talvella kun pitää öljyn sisällä lämpimässä ja voitelet ketjunkin lämpimänä eli eteisessä :Vink:  niin hyvin se sinne ketjuun sisään tunkeutuu, ja ulkona mukavasti jähmettyy eikä valu sieltä pois -20:ssä :Hymy:  Hyvin onketjut kestäneet kyllä muutenkin eli voi ollase kaveri oikeassa joka väittää että recordin ketjuja ei tarvi voidella :Vink: 
Nyt tosin ostin maitokaupasta CRC bike oil ruiskepullosen ja kyllä tuollakin menee. Maantieketjua en tarvii voidella kun en lähde sateeseen ajamaan kuitenkaan. Tielle siis.

----------


## Pei

> Oletteko ohentaneet tuon Pinelinen ennen käyttöä ohjeen mukaisesti vai puhdistatteko ketjut ohentamattomalla nesteellä?




Ei ole kyllä tullut vielä kyllä ketjuja puhdistettua tuolla, mutta töissä tulee muihin hommiin käytettyä tuota ja noin 10% seos on hyvä, sitä isommalla teho tuntuu vaan heikkenevän puhdistuksessa.

----------


## bikeboy

Eilen laitoin pyörään moottoriöljyt ja hyvin toimii. Ei liian jämäkkääkään.

----------


## perttime

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/28/...-with-shimano/

*You absolutely should leave the original chain grease in place for best performance*

----------


## Gibsy

Kuluuko muilla RnR ketjuöljypullo nopeammin kuin odottaisi? Annostelunokka on todella surkea jonka takia litkua läikkyy lähes puolet kun siitä annostelee. Onko kaikissa RnR pulloissa samanlainen annostelusysteemi?

----------


## rjrm

Voihan se tökötin vaihtaa parempaan pulloon. En ole RnR-aineesta kuullutkaan.

----------


## mantis

RnR annostelu on kieltämättä hieman hankalaa. Pullon päähän voi kiinnittää pienen (1-2cm) narun pätkän jota pitkin aina valuu hallitummin jos niin haluaa. Ohjeissa tosin luki että ainetta tulisi laittaa reilusti ja pyyhkiä ylimääräiset pois.

----------


## rjrm

Niinhän se lukee joka ikisessä aineessa, että sitä käytettäisiin enemmän  :Hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

^ Käy ihmees ostamas jostain esim Etolasta pieniä nokkapulloja. Laita litkut niihin ni annostelu on helpompaa. Itel on Rustoff litku yhes, keulaöljy yhes ja aseöljy yhes. Aseöljy ketjuihin, Rustoff jos ruoste iskee johonkin ja keulaöljy liukuputkien putsaukseen/hoitamiseen. Rustoff oli painepakkaukses, ni tein pienen reijän siihen et tuli paineet ulos putelista. Siit sit vaan sisälle jääny litku nokkapulloon.

----------


## Gibsy

> Voihan se tökötin vaihtaa parempaan pulloon. En ole RnR-aineesta kuullutkaan.



Kannattaa kokeilla -aine on ensiluokkaista, mutta annostelukärki on jotain ihan muuta.

----------


## zort

Hyviä puolia RnR:ssä (Rock´n Roll) on että todella vaivatonta käyttää eikä rattaat ei kerää yhtään likaa. Paitsi ehkä oikein kuivilla keleillä pölyä, mikä lähtee kevyesti liinalla pyyhkäisemällä. Mutta kyllä rutikuivalla kelillä alkaa sellasen 4 tunnin maastoajon jälkeen kuulumaan aika rouheeta rutinaa ketjuista.

----------


## CwA

Ajattelin tuota ruokaöljyä testata, tuntuu olevan aika hyvä voiteluaineena moneen kohteeseen, ehkäpä ketjuissakin toimisi eikä tarttuisi moska kiinni.

CRC Bike Oil on ollut käytössä ketjuissa, kun olen tässä entisöinyt vähän noita vanhempia fillareita, niin niissä on vuosikymmenien moskat ketjuissa, osa ketjuista ollut pintaruosteessakin kun vuosikymmenen ovat sitten seisoneet käyttämättä. Brake cleanerillä, messinkiharjalla, tiskiharjalla ja autoilijan paperilla olen putsaillut, niin että ovat suht puhtaat, diesel tai polttoöljy olisi toki parempaa, vanhan ajan petroolia ei enää saa mistään, mutta se olisi parasta jos antaisi yön yli liota, se tunkeutuu ihan kaikkialle ja liuottaa pikeentyneen tavaran hyvin pois, esim. jumiutuineita männänrenkaita moisella sai korjattua toimiviksi.

Kun sitten olen saanut välttävän puhtaaksi ketjun, laitan paikoilleen ja sitten alkaa voitelu, tuo Bike oil on siitä kätevä ollut, että siitä saa hyvin vähän tulemaan kun kevyesti painaa, ei tule liikaa, pyöritän kammesta ja ketju juoksee putelin nokan ohi, yhden kierroksen verran. Sitten puhdas paperi ketjun ympärille ja kymmeniä kierroksia veivaten välillä uusi kohta paperista ketjun ympärille, näin ylimääräinen öljy poistuu ketjusta, ensimmäisen ajolenkin jälkeen sitten olen vielä tavannut putsata pelkällä paperilla ja sen jälkeen nuo entisöidyt ovat olleet riittävän hyviä omaan makuun. 

Aika huonosti olen kuitenkin pääsääntöisesti ketjuja voidellut, ovat tahtoneet kerätä paksun moskakerroksen kun voitelua vain lisätty sitten kun ketju metelöi, siinä ehkä olisi hieman parannettavaa.

Tänään viimeksi sain käyttöön Camping merkkisen fillarin jostain 60-70 luvulta, takavalolla ja lyhyet+pitkät löytyy tuosta, ketjujen kyljestä katsoen ei meinannut lenkkejä erottaa kun oli niin paksusti moskaa, mutta siitäkin ketjusta tuli liki uudenveroinen ja äänetön. 

Seuraavaksi kun kasaan 21 vaihteisen (uudet ketjut ja kaikki rattaat), niin kokeilen tuota ruokaöljyä.

----------


## zort

> Ajattelin tuota ruokaöljyä testata



Älä ainakaan mitään rypsiöljyä kokeile! Meidän kylällä mammat voitelivat sillä kirkkopyöriensä ketjuja ja kyllä oli fillarimekaanikko karhea kun yritti sitten putsata niitä ketjuja. Kun pöly tarttuu siihen, muodostuu ketjun pintaan sellainen kuiva möhnä mitä ei saa kun räjäyttämällä pois.

----------


## zort

Viime kesä meni aika mukavasti Squirtilla. Eihän sillä ketju ja rattaat niin puhtaana pysy kuin RnR:llä mutta olipa hiljaisemmat ketjut. Ja kettinkin ja rattaiden putsaus kävi aika kätevästi kuivalla harjalla. Saatanpa seuraavaksi kokeilla Progoldin Prolinkkiä, jos vaan Evanssilta sellaista tänne suostuvat lähettämään. Kaikki nettipuljut kun ei jostain syystä halua noita kemikaaleja lähetellä lentokoneella.

----------


## CwA

> Älä ainakaan mitään rypsiöljyä kokeile! Meidän kylällä mammat voitelivat sillä kirkkopyöriensä ketjuja ja kyllä oli fillarimekaanikko karhea kun yritti sitten putsata niitä ketjuja. Kun pöly tarttuu siihen, muodostuu ketjun pintaan sellainen kuiva möhnä mitä ei saa kun räjäyttämällä pois.



Ahaa, tämä onkin hyvä tieto, kiitokset.

Osaa sitten ainakin sitä välttää. Hmm, rainbow kissanhiekka on sellaista tosi pölisevää, ehkä voisi kehittää jonkinlaisen testin jossa vanhan ketjun voitelisi 5cm pätkissä eri aineilla ja sitten kaatelisi ämpäristä toiseen tuota hiekkaa heilutellen ketjua pölyssä, liekkö tuolla voisi simuloida riittävästi luonnon olosuhteita nopeutetusti ja saada jotain suuntaa eri tuotteiden pölyn sitomiskyvystä?

Paras kai olisi jos olisi useampi ketju joissa oma aine jokaisessa ja voisi pyöritelllä hammaspyörillä niitä siinä pölyssä, lisäksi ihan oikeaa katuhiekkaa pitäisi haalia tuota varten. 

Taitaisi silti jäädä se hiekanjyvien sinkoutuminen ketjuun vielä pois. Samalla vaivalla taitaisi kuitenkin jo vääntää ohuesta pellistä ketjukotelon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

Saksan Bike on kyllä tuon testin tehnyt, öljytesti 2/10 onkin linkattu tänne ketjujen liotuspulinassa ja itse ketjut sitten myöhemmin, xt 10ketju oli paras. Mättivät  vastaavaa tavara ja kone pyöritti sitten systeemiä muistaakseni 400 watin tehoilla.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Onko kukaan kokeillut sellaista voitelumenetelmää, että kun ketju on putsattu ja öljytty se vielä pinnoitetaan auton alustamassalla, esim. Dinidrolilla. Jostain juurooppalaisesta foorumista lukasin moisen. Alustamassa voidaan vielä kuivata hiustenkuivaajalla tai pari päivää auringonpaisteessa.
Kiinnostaisi, mutta en halua olla eka. :Hymy: 
Massa pitää ohentaa niin, että se menee joka koloon ketjussa. Voi kuulemma ajaa tonnin sen jälkeen voitelematta uudelleen.

----------


## A.M.®

Epäilyttää hieman. Eikös massa tömähdä jäykäksi kun siitä haihtuu liuotin pois?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Epäilyttää hieman. Eikös massa tömähdä jäykäksi kun siitä haihtuu liuotin pois?



 Minusta se ei jäykisty vaan säilyy elastisena. Jos se jäykistyisi niin kivet iskisivät siitä paloja pois.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Säilyy se massa sen verran elastisena ettei se lohkeile, mutta ei niin notkeana että toimisi ketjussa. Ettei vaan kyseessä olisi kotelosuoja-aine joka pysyy kokolailla juoksevana...?

----------


## YT

Lähteekö se pohkeesta vedellä ja saippualla?

----------


## zort

Täällä on pari viikkoa ollut Progold Extreme chainlube kokeiltavana. Vaikuttaa lupaavalta maastokäytössä. Kuivalla ei tunnu ketjut rutisevan pölystä samalla tavalla kuin RnR:lla, mutta ketjut ja rattaat pysyy yhtä puhtaana, aikaa ei juuri tuhraannu niiden putsaamiseen. Helpompi myös laittaa paremman pullon suun ansiosta. Ja haju on äreä, kuin 15 wunderbaumin koktaili.

----------


## arctic biker

Dynamic dry-film lubricant (Rose 117798-1) nyt maantievehkeessä 500 km käytössä. Tuntuu toimivalta. Oekeen Tourin testivoittaja :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

Mitä öljyjä porukka käyttää maastopyörissä näin kesäkeleillä? Tuli keväämmällä ostettua kunnon tönkkötahnaa kurakeleille, jotain Extreme conditions hommelia se on. Mitä laittaa nyt lämpimillä/kuivemmilla keleillä?

----------


## Hattu

Ite TF2 joka lenkin jälkeen nakkaan ketjuihin ja kerranviikkoon putsaa kunnolla pesurilla niin tähän mennessä ei ole ongelmia ilmaantunut.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Mitä öljyjä porukka käyttää maastopyörissä näin kesäkeleillä? Tuli keväämmällä ostettua kunnon tönkkötahnaa kurakeleille, jotain Extreme conditions hommelia se on. Mitä laittaa nyt lämpimillä/kuivemmilla keleillä?



Ite käytän aseöljyä ympäri vuoden. Halpaa, löytyy vaikka mistä ja kestää pakkastakin.

----------


## sakuvaan

Muc-Offin sitrushedelmällä hajustettu märänkelin öljy on yllättävän vähän sotkevaa kun muistaa vaan rasvauksen jälkeä pyyhkiä ylimääräset pois huolella.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Onko kukaan kokeillut sellaista voitelumenetelmää, että kun ketju on putsattu ja öljytty se vielä pinnoitetaan auton alustamassalla, esim. Dinidrolilla. Jostain juurooppalaisesta foorumista lukasin moisen. Alustamassa voidaan vielä kuivata hiustenkuivaajalla tai pari päivää auringonpaisteessa.
> Kiinnostaisi, mutta en halua olla eka.
> Massa pitää ohentaa niin, että se menee joka koloon ketjussa. Voi kuulemma ajaa tonnin sen jälkeen voitelematta uudelleen.




Ite en ainkaan käyttäs. Mitä ny noita autojenkoreja korjailin, ni se massa ei kyllä nii elastisena ole ettäkö ei lohkeilis(mun mielestä). Myös jos sinne alle jää vähäsenkin jotain ni se muhii sit siel kokosen ajanku seuraavaks putsaat. Pohjamassa ei myöskään ole mikää helppo irrotettava.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Lähteekö se pohkeesta vedellä ja saippualla?



Lähtee asetoonilla tai vastaavilla  :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

Voisi ottaa tuon aseöljyn koekäyttöön. Kokeillaan halwalla vaihtoehdolla ensin  :Hymy:  Kiitti vinkistä.

----------


## syklopaatti

Tämmöstä oon käyttänyt. Todella juoksevaa eika kerää sanottavammin likaa.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19624
Löytyi ennen Hi5 bikesistäkin ,mut en löytänyt äsken enää.
 Niin ja on ympäeristöystävällistäkin. Ainanniin väittäävät.

----------


## CamoN

> Ite TF2 joka lenkin jälkeen nakkaan ketjuihin ja kerranviikkoon putsaa kunnolla pesurilla niin tähän mennessä ei ole ongelmia ilmaantunut.



Samat aineet ja menetelmät käytössä. Todella helppo alle viiden minuutin homma huoltaa ketju, 20-100km välein kelistä riippuen. Iso purkki maksaa 10-13€ ja kestää aktiivisella harrastajalla pari vuotta.

----------


## Tuhat1000

Mistä saa hankittua RnR öljyä? Nopealla KVG:llä ei Eurooppalaisista nettikaupoista saa tai ei toimiteta Suomeen.

----------


## zort

> Mistä saa hankittua RnR öljyä? Nopealla KVG:llä ei Eurooppalaisista nettikaupoista saa tai ei toimiteta Suomeen.



RnR alkaa näemmä vähenemään kaupasta kuin kaupasta jostain syystä, mutta kokeileppa tilalle tällaista:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k98....html?mfid=680
RnR:ää olen käyttänyt vuosia, mutta nyt on käytössä tuo. Toimii ja laitetaan kuten RnR ja yhtä puhtaana pysyy rattaat ja ketju. Kalliimpaahan tuo toki on mutta vaikuttaa jopa paremmalta. Tosin vasta parin viikon käytöstä mulla kokemusta.
Saman firman tekemästä, halvemmasta Prolinkistä mulla ei ole kokemusta:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k98....html?mfid=680

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Mistä saa hankittua RnR öljyä? Nopealla KVG:llä ei Eurooppalaisista nettikaupoista saa tai ei toimiteta Suomeen.



ProBikeKit?

----------


## JohnFr

> Voisi ottaa tuon aseöljyn koekäyttöön. Kokeillaan halwalla vaihtoehdolla ensin  Kiitti vinkistä.



Aseöljy ei ole kovin toimiva ratkaisu, ainakin omalla kohdalla ketjuja sai olla öljyämässä kahden-kolmenkymmenen kilometrin jälkeen. Sitä paitsi rehellinen ketjuöljy taitaa olla halvempaa kuin aseöljy.

----------


## Wilier

> Samat aineet ja menetelmät käytössä. Todella helppo alle viiden minuutin homma huoltaa ketju, 20-100km välein kelistä riippuen. Iso purkki maksaa 10-13€ ja kestää aktiivisella harrastajalla pari vuotta.



Ei sitten ajeta yli sadan kilsan lenkkiä. Ihan tavallinen Motorexin Dry Lube kestää 300-500 km ja on ihan hyvää. Välillä voi pyyhkiä rätillä liiat liat pois pinnasta.

----------


## arctic biker

Aseöljy ei oikein ketjuissa mulle nappaa... Vaikka Finish Line Kry tech 492050-1 Rosen katalogissa, no mulla toi raamattu on ja hitaat nettiyhteyvet... Superia testeissä.

----------


## Pekka L

Tossa kuva maastopyörän voimansiirrosta. Välillä on ryvetty keskiötä myöden kurassa.
Pakkaa ja ketjua ei ole pesty koskaan mekaanisesti, saati irrotettu. Mulla on muutakin tekemistä.
Lenkin jälkeen vesiletkulla irtokura pyörästä pois, letkun päässä pistooli. Sitten painepullosta (sellainen johon pumpataan paine) n.15% Pineline kauttaaltaan pyörän pintaan, mukaanlukien voimansiirto. Pari minuuttia pallien raapimista, huuhtelu. Märkänä ketjuun isolla kädellä TF2:ta, syrjäyttää kosteuden.
-> Pyörä talliin niine hyvineen. Ketjuspray kuivuu ketjuun, liuotin haihtuu, rasva jää. Ja pyörä kuivuu niin ikään ihan itsekseen.
Jos on intressiä präkätä turhan päiten, niin siitä vaan. Miten olis ultraäänipesuri?


Edit: Hannun kuvailema seos muistuttaa ketjupikeä jota on käytetty ennen muinoin teollisuudessa ketjuissa. Sitkeää tököttiä joka likaa kaiken mihin koskee, mutta pysyy ketjussa kuin räkä. Käytetty myös hammaspyörissä.

----------


## arctic biker

No Pekka kerto totuuden, enpä kiistele. WD40 ketjuun, jos on tullut kovin ryvettyä ja sitten aamulla  nuita sakemannien Superarvosanan saaneita. Ketju vaihtuu kun venymä on riittävä. Ja sitte kun ketju alkaa pakan takia hyppimään niin pakka vaihtoon ja eturattaat kun silmä kertoo. eikä moottoriöljyä eikä moottorisahan ketjuöljyä. Noi on tullu kokeiltua ja huonoiksi havaittua. Imho. Ja talavikauveksi kerään kun maasturilla toistaiseksi oon ajanut kuluneimmat komponentit...

----------


## zort

Hyvältä näyttää Pekka L:n voimansiirto. Mutta yhtä hyvältä ketju ja rattaat näyttää vielä lenkin jälkeenkin jos käyttää ketjurasvana Rock'n Rollia tai Progoldia. Märällä vähän likaisemmat mutta ei mitään mikä ei froteepyyhkeellä kevyesti pyyhkäisemällä lähtisi pois. Pinelinea tai muuta pesuainetta ei tarvitse ollenkaan.

----------


## proileri

Tuli mieleen kun joissakin degreasereissa lukee että "käy myös ajoneuvojen vanteiden pesuun".. niin ovatkos nuo sitten about samaa tavaraa kuin autoille myytävät vanteidenpesuaineet?

----------


## dirtyrider

TF2:lla mennään lenkit, mutta Tahkolle laitoin WL:n Clean Ridea, mikä kesti ~100 km tämän vuoden olosuhteissa. Tuulivaaran huollossa piti nakkaa ruiskaus TF2:sta, kun ei kestänyt kuunnella kitinää..

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Tuli mieleen kun joissakin degreasereissa lukee että "käy myös ajoneuvojen vanteiden pesuun".. niin ovatkos nuo sitten about samaa tavaraa kuin autoille myytävät vanteidenpesuaineet?



Vannepesuaineet ovat yleensä saippuan ja fosforihapon seos (=hapan seos). Rasvanpoistoaineet on yleensä voimakkaasti emäksiä.

----------


## arctic biker

> Dynamic dry-film lubricant (Rose 117798-1) nyt maantievehkeessä 500 km käytössä. Tuntuu toimivalta. Oekeen Tourin testivoittaja



Nyt hieman enempi kilometrejä takana, pänikän kyljessä lukee että 150 kilsan välein pitäis voitelu uusia ja se näkyy pitävän paikkansa. Erinomasen hyvin tunkeutuvaa eikä pullosta annostellessa paljoa hukkaan kulu. Kun sen oikein tekee. Olen kyllä huomannut että kaikesta huolenpidosta huolimatta ketjut venyy, tuntuu että öljyämisen peruspointti on pitää ketju äänettömänä.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Tähän saakka olen voidellut ketjut niin että on tullut laitettua "öljy" ketjuun juuri siinä kohtaan missä se menee takarattaan päällä. 
Nyt tosin olen vaihtanut öljyämispaikkaa sinne lähelle alimmaista rissaa. Tämä siksi että näin vältytään ylimääräisen öljyn kulkeutumiselta ei-toivottuihin paikkoihin. Öljyähän ei tarvita muualle kuin ketjun rullien sisälle. Ja eikös se kulkeudu sinne rullien sisälle ketjun sisäpinnoilta?
Öljyttäessähän kampia pyöritetään väärään suunta ja siksi öljytty ketju kulkee kohti eturatasta.

Mitä mieltä olette tästä ratkaisusta?

----------


## zort

^ Voi tossa olla ideaakin. Mutta jos voitelun jälkeen pyörittää sitä ketjua vaikka jotain puoli minuuttia niin onko sillä kuitenkaan hirveästi väliä kummalle puolelle ketjua sitä öljyä pudottelee? Riippuu varmaan aineen notkeudesta.

----------


## proileri

Ilmeisesti noiden vannepesujenkin pH vaihtelee tuotekohtaisesti. Nykyisin näyttäisi olevan myös pH-neutraaleja vannepesuja tyrkyllä, alumiinihan voi ottaa hieman itseensä jos voimakkaasti hapanta tai emäksistä tarjoilee. Nimimerkillä kerran alumiinisen keittiövälineen epähuomiossa laitoin astianpesukoneeseen, ei ollut nätti lopputulos  :Hymy:

----------


## veekoo

Nappasin Motonetista pikkupullon "Wet Lube" öljyä, kun en viitsinyt "isoa" TF2 putelia kuskata mukana veneellä. Tänään sitten selvisi miksi tuo puteli olisi pitänyt jättää hyllyyn.

Pyörä palasi välillä kotiin ja kaivoin puhdistusvälineet esiin. Tässä vaiheessa selvisi että ketjut ja rattaat ovat yltäpäältä mustassa möhnässä (öljyä ja katupölyä kai) joka istuu sitkeässä kuin tauti. Tököttiin ei tuntunut AS40 tehopesu n. 15% lioksena purevan ollenkaan. Olisin kokeillut tehopesua raakana, mutta kun olin ehtinyt kaiken jo lantrata. Ei siinä auttanut muuta kuin ruiskia tehopesua, hinkata harjalla ja huuhdella paineruiskulla. Ja sitten sama uudestaan. Ja uudestaan. Ja uudestaan. Lopulta sain ketjut ja rattaat suht asialliseen kuntoon. Motonetin "Wet Lube" lentää roskiin heti kun palaan veneelle. 

Onko tämmöinen yleisemminkin tuollaisten märän kelin öljyjen ominaisuus, vai onko Motonetin tavara jotenkin erityistä.

----------


## sakuvaan

Varmaan motikan ominaisuus.

Muc Offin wet lube kyllä kasautuu rissoihin mutta ihan pyyhkimällä lähtee pois.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Nyt hieman enempi kilometrejä takana, pänikän kyljessä lukee että 150 kilsan välein pitäis voitelu uusia ja se näkyy pitävän paikkansa. Erinomasen hyvin tunkeutuvaa eikä pullosta annostellessa paljoa hukkaan kulu. Kun sen oikein tekee. Olen kyllä huomannut että kaikesta huolenpidosta huolimatta ketjut venyy, tuntuu että öljyämisen peruspointti on pitää ketju äänettömänä.



Joop, sama täällä ite öljyyn ketjut kun MRP'n rissan yli mennessä alkaa ääntelemään.

----------


## bikeboy

> Nyt hieman enempi kilometrejä takana, pänikän kyljessä lukee että 150 kilsan välein pitäis voitelu uusia ja se näkyy pitävän paikkansa. Erinomasen hyvin tunkeutuvaa eikä pullosta annostellessa paljoa hukkaan kulu. Kun sen oikein tekee. Olen kyllä huomannut että kaikesta huolenpidosta huolimatta ketjut venyy, tuntuu että öljyämisen peruspointti on pitää ketju äänettömänä.



Eikös öljyämisen peruspointti ole vähentää kitkaa ja rattaiden kulumista, seuraava pointti on tehdä siitä äänetön? Täälläkin on meinaan ihmetelty ketjun huimaa venymistä, puoli vuotta ajettu alle 1 tkm ja nyt jo vaihtokunnossa, kun nousee rattaalta. Ketjun merkistä ei tietoa, kyljessä Z ja fillarin alkuperäinen ketju. Hyvää huolta siitä on pidetty, synteettistä 5w-30 Teboil öljyä ja ketjun pyyhintä säännöllisesti.

----------


## arctic biker

> Tähän saakka olen voidellut ketjut niin että on tullut laitettua "öljy" ketjuun juuri siinä kohtaan missä se menee takarattaan päällä. 
> Nyt tosin olen vaihtanut öljyämispaikkaa sinne lähelle alimmaista rissaa. Tämä siksi että näin vältytään ylimääräisen öljyn kulkeutumiselta ei-toivottuihin paikkoihin. Öljyähän ei tarvita muualle kuin ketjun rullien sisälle. Ja eikös se kulkeudu sinne rullien sisälle ketjun sisäpinnoilta?
> Öljyttäessähän kampia pyöritetään väärään suunta ja siksi öljytty ketju kulkee kohti eturatasta.
> 
> Mitä mieltä olette tästä ratkaisusta?



Noin olen asian fundeerannu, hyvä ketjuöljyhän on immersioltaan notkeaa siis kunhan sitä joka niveleen ees toiseen laitaan saa tiputeltua niin kyllä se siellä ketjun sisällä vaeltaa. Dynamicin ohjeen mukaan minuutti kammen pyörittelyä. Ja sitten ketjun ulkopuolinen rätillä pyyhkiminen. Vanha puuvillasukka on muuten mainio, käsi sukan sisään. Nykyisten 10ketjujen kertakäyttöisten kyseenalaisten pikalukkojen aikaan Shimanon niitti on, imho, paras. ja niinkuin mettäalalla kaikista metsänhoidollisista toimenpiteistä huolimatta metsä kasvaa niin ketjutkin sinkuu
kuiten. Joku jenkkiyliopisto on muuten testannu kuinka ketju toimii täysin ilman voitelua, eivät pystyneet mitään lisääntynyttä kitkaa toteamaan. Ylipäätään en usko että minkään ketjuöljyn voitelukyky kestää jos rasvausväli on luokkaa 300-500 kilsaa.

----------


## arctic biker

> Hyvää huolta siitä on pidetty, synteettistä 5w-30 Teboil öljyä ja ketjun pyyhintä säännöllisesti.



Enpä pitäis moottoriöljyn käyttämista olleskaan ns. hyvänä huolenpitona, kyllä nää oikiat ketjuöljyt on parhaita.

----------


## arctic biker

Koko ketjunhoidossa pitäs muistaa tämmönen perusjuttu. Kun harrastepyörissä ei yleensä käytetä mitään ketjunsuojia niin etupyörä erinomasen tehokkaasti suihkuttaa kaikkea ketjua kuluttavaa, varsinkin märällä kelillä, suoraan siihen ketjuun. Minusta on ihan toivoton savotta ja turhaa taistelua tuulimyllyjä vastaan kaikkinainen nafta tahi petroli sun muu liotus. ketju riepu on nyt tää kulutusosa ja vaihamma uuteen kun se aika koittaa.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Koko ketjunhoidossa pitäs muistaa tämmönen perusjuttu. Kun harrastepyörissä ei yleensä käytetä mitään ketjunsuojia niin etupyörä erinomasen tehokkaasti suihkuttaa kaikkea ketjua kuluttavaa, varsinkin märällä kelillä, suoraan siihen ketjuun. Minusta on ihan toivoton savotta ja turhaa taistelua tuulimyllyjä vastaan kaikkinainen nafta tahi petroli sun muu liotus. ketju riepu on nyt tää kulutusosa ja vaihamma uuteen kun se aika koittaa.



+1

Varsinkin mulla maasturin kanssa, sitä kun nyt tänä vuonna näemmä uitetaan napoja myöten savessa ja mudassa se harva päivä.

----------


## J-M

Mulla on nyt muutaman voiteluvälin ajan ollut Weldtiten ketjuvahaa. Näyttäisi, että se kestää noin kolmesataa kilsaa, ennenkuin pitää lisätä. Siis huom: lisätä, ei vaihtaa. Ei tarvi pestä vanhoja pois. Samalla käytöllä öljyt kestivät noin 150 km.

Tuplakeston haittapuolena on se, että ketju ei ole ihan yhtä notkea kuin öljyn kanssa. Ainakin X0:n kanssa tuon eron ihan huomaa. Vaihteet eivä ihan yhtä nätisti lonksu paikoilleen, kun vaha on "tuoretta". Mutta hyvin ne silti toimii. Tätä taidan kesäaikaan käytellä tästä eteenpäin. Ei nimittäin sotke ollenkaan.

----------


## bikeboy

> Enpä pitäis moottoriöljyn käyttämista olleskaan ns. hyvänä huolenpitona, kyllä nää oikiat ketjuöljyt on parhaita.



Mitä vikaa moottoriöljyssä on? Kaikki ketjuöljyt eivät ole synteettisiä, jota vaaditaan talvella. Moottoriöljy on suunniteltu kestämään puristusta, niin että se voitelee. Ketjun sisällä vaaditaan tätä ominaisuutta. Moottoriöljy voitelee pitkään. Kaada vaikka sitä lattialle tippa ja yritä poistaa pelkkää talouspaperia käyttäen, levität vain sitä.
Muita öljyjä on perjaatteessa lisättävä useammin, moottoriöljy kestää myös paremmin vettä.
Tosin totta on, että moottoriöljy kerää likaa ja pölyä, siksi säännöllinen pyyhintä.

Mutta hei, kukin omalla tavallaan  :Vink: .

----------


## appmot

> Mitä vikaa moottoriöljyssä on? Kaikki ketjuöljyt eivät ole synteettisiä, jota vaaditaan talvella. Moottoriöljy on suunniteltu kestämään puristusta, niin että se voitelee. Ketjun sisällä vaaditaan tätä ominaisuutta. Moottoriöljy voitelee pitkään. Kaada vaikka sitä lattialle tippa ja yritä poistaa pelkkää talouspaperia käyttäen, levität vain sitä.
> Muita öljyjä on perjaatteessa lisättävä useammin, moottoriöljy kestää myös paremmin vettä.
> Tosin totta on, että moottoriöljy kerää likaa ja pölyä, siksi säännöllinen pyyhintä.
> 
> Mutta hei, kukin omalla tavallaan .



Olen siirtynyt käyttämään vahaa ketjuissa, koska eivät kerää likaa, ei tarvitse pestä/pyyhkiä, ei sottaa, ainoastaan lisätään(ja sopii myös kastikkeisiin). Mielestäni lika kuluttaa ketjuja ja rattaita nopeammin, kuin pelkkä ajaminen. Lian määrän huomaa varsinkin sateella ajamisen jälkeen. Hienoa pölyä on joka paikassa. Fillarijeti joskus muinoin esitelmöi asiasta useaankin kertaan.
Moottori/vaihteistoöljyt voisivat puoltaa paikkaansa talvella, oli synteettistä tai ei.

----------


## jartsuli

Moottoriöljy on moottorissa noin sata asteisena siinä elementissään mihin on suunniteltu.. Jokainen voi päätellä miten se toimii ulkoilman lämmössä

Mutta kyllähän jotkut juo tenuakin viinan sijasta.. Valinta juttuja

----------


## rjrm

Höhö... takuulla toimii ulkoilmassa ja pakkasellakin. Käytän itse talvella moottoriöljyä. Verratonta, kun pysyy ketjussa hyvin, eikä tarvi kuin pari kertaa talven aikana öljytä! Voiteluvaatimukset kun ovat ketjussa hieman erilaiset kuin moottorin sisäpuolella.

Keväällä sitten pahin rospuuttoaika mennään teflonsprayllä, samalla putsaamista, kesä vahaten. Syksy vahaa, ja sitten moottoriöljyyn, kun pakkaset tulevat. 

Laita-Suomessa siellä Helsinki-Vantaalla tilanne on varmasti se, että moottoriöljy on liian paksua talvella, koska se kerää niitä poukkoilevia irto-oravia ja muita partikkeleita. Täällä niitä ei ole.

----------


## NHB

> Moottoriöljy on moottorissa noin sata asteisena siinä elementissään mihin on suunniteltu.. Jokainen voi päätellä miten se toimii ulkoilman lämmössä



Moottoriöljy on suunniteltu toimimaan myös talven kovimmilla pakkasilla. Mitä tästä voidaan päätellä? No ainakin sen verran, että moottoriöljyllä on laaja viskositeetti-indeksi. Jos tuosta nyt ei pyöräilijälle ole valtavaa etuakaan kovimpia pakkasia lukuunottamatta, niin ei siitä ole kylä haittaakaan. Millainen päätelmä sinulla on mielessäsi?

----------


## NHB

> Moottoriöljy on suunniteltu kestämään puristusta, niin että se voitelee. Ketjun sisällä vaaditaan tätä ominaisuutta.



Eikö tuo päde lähes kaikkiin mahdollisiin voiteluaineisiin? Itse asiassa moottorissa ei ole erityisen suuria pintapaineita.

----------


## jame1967

Itse käytin moottoriöljyä , helposti saatavilla lähes joka marketissa , ainoo huono puoli oli tosiaan toi likaaminen mutta ainakin se voiteli hyvin .
Nyt käytössä White Lightning epicride "tai jotain sinneppäin" eikä likaa ketjuja ja voimansiirtoo , mutta musta ei voitele ihan niin hyvin kuin moottoriöljy .
Saa nähdä miten talvella . Valitsin ton merkin kun selasin just tätä ketjujen voitelupalstaa ja joku konkari kertoi sitä käyttävänsä .
Luotin kokemuksen ääneen enkä ainakaan vielä ole vaihtamassa . 

Mutta tosiaan kyllä moottoriöljy toimii ihan hyvin , vähän useemmin vaan ketjunputsari toimimaan ja uutta öljyä perään .

----------


## joksa

Minkä viskositeetin moottoriöljyä teillä on aikomus käyttää? Joskus  talvipakkasilla autoon öljyjä vaihdelleena on esim. 5w-40 melkosta  siirappia kun pakkasta on -15C tai enemmän, miten lie voiteleepi  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jani73

En näkisi että öljy estää rattaiden kulumista. Mitä vähemmän öljyä on ketjujen ulkopinnoilla niin aina parempi. Olosuhteista riippuen öljyiset ketjut kerää lahjakkaasti pientä pölyä, joka pitää ihanaa narinaa ketjuja sormin heilutellessa. Joten liiallinen öljyn käyttö saattaa jopa kuluttaa ketjuja ja rattaita kohtuullista käyttöä enemmän.

Kahdessa pyörässä on vahaa ja maantiepyörässä olen nyt kokeillut Rohloffin öljyä. Sitä on kehuttu ja haukuttu. Öljy on aika paksua ja laitan sitä vain pikku tipan aina lenkin kohdalle, joka lenkkiin erikseen. Paksuudesta johtuen se ei kovin hanakasti imeydy sisään, mutta olen pyöritellyt ketjuja hetken aikaa. Huonoina puolina on sotkevuus, ketjut tulee aikanaan aika mustiksi, mutta ne lähtee pinelinella ja sienellä aika näppärästi.

----------


## jartsuli

NBH, juuriko tuon suunnitellun kylmätoimivuuden takiako moottori sitten kuluu kylmäkäynnistyksessä samanverran kuin ajaessa noin 100km lämpimänä.. 
Ei minun tarvi tätä asiaa sen enempää päätellä, on muutamalta vuodelta omakohtaista kokemusta ja loppukaneetti on että en enää ikinä pistä moottoriöljyä fillarinketjuun, paitsi ehkä äärimmäisessä hätätilanteessa jos ei ole edes aseöljyä kaapissa.

En tiedä sitten kumpi tässä asiassa on tärkeämpi pointti, ketjun voitelu vaiko pyörän ajettavuus.. nimittäin moottoriöljytty ketju ei kovin liukkaasti kulje rissojen läpi kun pitäisi kunnon pakkasaamuna lähteä pihasta pyörällä, mutta on se ainakin voideltu hyvin, ja ei kulu yhtään kun matka jatkuu kävellen tai ajaen tunnin sulattelun jälkeen.

--jatkakaa--

----------


## arctic biker

Onhan tässä, tähän ikään, tullu kaikkea mahollista ketjuihin laitettua. Aattelin ny nää vähäset jäljellä olevat ajovuoteni nauttia ja voijella ketjuni ihan niinsanotusti virallisilla rasvoilla. Semmonen näppituntuma että ne moottoriöljyn kuin teräketjuöljyn voittaa mennen tullen. Mutta tää on vain mun kokemusperäinen käsitys.

----------


## NHB

> NBH, juuriko tuon suunnitellun kylmätoimivuuden takiako moottori sitten kuluu kylmäkäynnistyksessä samanverran kuin ajaessa noin 100km lämpimänä.. 
> Ei minun tarvi tätä asiaa sen enempää päätellä, on muutamalta vuodelta omakohtaista kokemusta ja loppukaneetti on että en enää ikinä pistä moottoriöljyä fillarinketjuun, paitsi ehkä äärimmäisessä hätätilanteessa jos ei ole edes aseöljyä kaapissa.



Nuo arviot kylmäkäynnistyksen ja kilometrien vastaavuudensta ovat ajalta, jolloin öljyt olivat kovasti erilaisia kuin nykypäivänä. Yleensä noita arvioita vielä esittivät moottorien esitlämmityslaitteiden valmistajat. Muistan hyvin kuinka lapsena ihmettelin öjykanisteria, josta öljy ei tullut kaatamalla ulos. No, olihan sitä pakkastakin, mutta nykyöljyillä tilanne on täysin toinen. Muistan myös hyvin, kuinka vanhan teknologian öljyillä (ja autoilla) sai kuunnella pitkään nokkakoneiston kilinää ja odotella öljynpainevalon sammumista pakkasilla. Jähmettynyttä öljyä on huono pumpata. Nykyöljyillä kylmäkäynnistys ei ole mikään ongelmatilanne. Öljyt säilyttävät pumpattavuutensa Suomen oloissa ongelmitta. 

Kun kirjoitit päättelemisestä, niin oletin, että sinulla olisi oma päätelmäsi. Taisin olettaa väärin.

----------


## arctic biker

Tuli tuossa mieleen että siellä autonmoottorissa on tommonen öljypumppu joka työtää koneen käyvessä koko ajan uutta öljyä sinne sun tänne koneeseen. Fillarin ketjut voijellaan silloin ja tällöin. Nykyään maalaisukkona kahlon näitä sakemannilehtiä ajankulukseni, pedantit pojat on testanneet. Kun en parempiakaan auktoriteetteja ole löytäny niin yhdistäny näihin testeihin oman vajavaisen kokemukseni ja uskon nyt Dynamic Trockensmiertoffiin, Dynamic kettenöliin sekä Motorexin Wet Lubeen. Ja erinomaisen usein tapahtuvaan öljyämiseen. Siitä huolimatta mun ketjut sinkuu ja rattaatkin kuluu.

----------


## E.T.

Ääni White Lightning clean ride vahalle. Käytän kesät talvet. Välillä ketjut vähän ääntää mutta eipä tuo voimansiirto ainakaan kulu normaalia enempää. Säilytän pyöriä asunnossa, ketjut ei sottaa, eikä pestessä valu mustaa mönjää....

----------


## jartsuli

> Taisin olettaa väärin.



kyllä väärässäkin saa olla

----------


## NHB

> kyllä väärässäkin saa olla



Juu niin saa olla, eikä sen myöntäminen saisi olla noin vaikeaa.

----------


## proileri

Olikos jollakin kokemusta Bilteman "supervoiteluaineesta"? Näyttäisi olevan dry-tyyppinen PTFE-öljy. 

http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...eluaine-36692/

----------


## Antti69

Tähän mennessä noi Muc-Offin ketjurasvat ovat toimineet aika mainiosti. Olen käyttänyt dryta ja wettiä ja hienosti ovat pelittäneet. Laitan aina ajon ja pyörän pesun jälkeen uudet rasvat ja ne saavat sitten olla siinä odottamassa seuraavaa ajoa. Toi Muc-Off kerää mielestäni aika vähän mitään likaa ketjuihin ja kaikki lika lähtee sitten pesussa todella kivasti vekka. Pesuaineena käytän Pineline-painepesuriliuotinta. Sen sekoitussuhde on jotain 1:50 ja toi muutaman litran pönikkä riittääkin aika pitkäksi aikaa. Hyvinä puolina sitten joku luontoystävän joutsen-merkki ja erittäin hyvä puhdistusteho.

----------


## jartsuli

Kuivankelin ajoon voin suositella tätä, vettä se ei kestä juurikaan.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=4194

----------


## proileri

Tarttuipas Motonetistä mukaan spraypurkki nimellä Ceramic Lube. Mainoslauseen mukaan uusinta teknologiaa ja parempaa ku PTFEt, tietty  :Hymy: 

edit: Nyt ku googletin niin tämä onki vissiin peräti kotimainen valmiste, valmistaja AT-tuote Oy ja kotisivunsa kertovat että 2012 ovat julkistaneet tuotteen. Onko minulla siis käsissäni uusinta suomalaista huipputeknologiaa!  :Nolous:

----------


## Gibsy

> Tarttuipas Motonetistä mukaan spraypurkki nimellä Ceramic Lube. Mainoslauseen mukaan uusinta teknologiaa ja parempaa ku PTFEt, tietty 
> 
> edit: Nyt ku googletin niin tämä onki vissiin peräti kotimainen valmiste, valmistaja AT-tuote Oy ja kotisivunsa kertovat että 2012 ovat julkistaneet tuotteen. Onko minulla siis käsissäni uusinta suomalaista huipputeknologiaa!



Mucc-Off valmistaa myös keraami lubea. Väittäävät ettei parempaa löydy. 95% biohajoavakin vielä, niin mikäs siinä.

----------


## proileri

> Mucc-Off valmistaa myös keraami lubea. Väittäävät ettei parempaa löydy. 95% biohajoavakin vielä, niin mikäs siinä.



Nyt ku vähän tutkin asiaa ja vissiin boroninitridiä (boron nitride, BN) on kyseinen keraaminen ainesosa mitä voiteluaineissa käytetään. En ole internetin perusteella ihan täysin vakuuttunut sen hyödyistä polkupyöräkäytössä.

 BN on hieman huonomman kitkakertoimen omaavaa kuin PTFE, mutta miksi se on hyvä teollisuuskäyttöön on että BN kestää huomattavasti paremmin korkeita lämpötiloja ja rasitusta kuin PTFE. BN sopii mm. auton moottorin öljylisäaineeksi kun kestää hyvin 900 asteen lämpötiloihin asti, kun taas PTFE alkaa hajota jossain 200-250 asteen tienoolla (myös niissä teflon-paistinpannuissa..). Muc-offin C3 näyttäisi olevan BN + PTFE, en tiedä huomaako siitä mitään eroa pelkkään PTFEhen.

Tietty näissä pitää muistaa että paperilla esim. MoS2 pitäisi olla hyvä voiteluaine pyöräkäyttöön, mutta käytännössä se ei ole kauhean tykätty.

----------


## kervelo

> Tuli tuossa mieleen että siellä autonmoottorissa on tommonen öljypumppu joka työtää koneen käyvessä koko ajan uutta öljyä sinne sun tänne koneeseen. Fillarin ketjut voijellaan silloin ja tällöin. Nykyään maalaisukkona kahlon näitä sakemannilehtiä ajankulukseni, pedantit pojat on testanneet. Kun en parempiakaan auktoriteetteja ole löytäny niin yhdistäny näihin testeihin oman vajavaisen kokemukseni ja uskon nyt Dynamic Trockensmiertoffiin, Dynamic kettenöliin sekä Motorexin Wet Lubeen. Ja erinomaisen usein tapahtuvaan öljyämiseen. Siitä huolimatta mun ketjut sinkuu ja rattaatkin kuluu.



Täsmälleen samat aineet käytössä täälläkin ja pelkkiä hyviä kokemuksia. 

Jos nyt joku välttämättä haluaa jotain moottoriöljyjä tms.käyttää, on nekin kyllä testattu Tour-lehdessä. Numerossa 12/2009 olleessa öljytestissä (49 tuotetta) teräketjuöljy jäi viimeiseksi ja Castrolin GTX sijalle 44.

----------


## rjrm

Tourin porukka ei tainnut testata moottoriöljyjä pakkaskelissä? Koko talvena riittää parit öljyämiset, kunhan vaan pakkaskeli säilyy. Silloin ei lennä rapa ja hiekka.

----------


## Torres

Onko kukaan tehnyt kotisekoitteita ja millä kokemuksella? Ulkomaisilla foorumeilla hehkutetan kovasti niitä ja kyllähän tuossa säästäisi ihan hulluna, jos vaan toimii.

Yleisin tuntuisi olevan 3 osaa mineraalitärpättiä + 1 osa synteettistä mottoriöljyä.

Itse tilasin juuri finish linen teflon-plus dry lubea. Pitäisi olla ihan pätevää kuivan kelin maantieajossa.

Edit. Nyt mulla on jotain lubex teflon sprayta. Se on liian märkää, kaikki paska jää ketjuihin ja rattaisiin, vaikka kuinka pyyhkisi ja kuivaisi voitelun jälkeen.

----------


## proileri

> Jos nyt joku välttämättä haluaa jotain moottoriöljyjä tms.käyttää, on nekin kyllä testattu Tour-lehdessä. Numerossa 12/2009 olleessa öljytestissä (49 tuotetta) teräketjuöljy jäi viimeiseksi ja Castrolin GTX sijalle 44.



Eli Castrol pesi muutaman "oikean" pyöräöljyn  :Vink:  Ompelukoneöljy sijoittui tuossa sijalle 35 (hinnalla 99snt/100ml) ja aseöljy sijalle 25.

Eipäs näemmä tuossa testissä löytynyt varsinaisia eroja tyyppienkään välille, näyttävät wet-, dry- ja wax-tyyppiset jakaantuvan aika tasaisesti taulukkoon, samoin keraamiset ja teflonit. Hinnankaan perusteella on vaikea tehdä ratkaisua, Dynamic Kettenöl sijoittuu sijalle 3 ja maksaa 2,36e/100ml.

Motonetin myymät Motorex Wet Lube ja Dry Lube sijoittuivat sijoille 4. ja 7., hintaa näyttäisi olevan 8,90e/100ml. Juuri pari päivää sitten kattelin Motonetissä että en taija ostaa ku näyttää niin halvoita  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## t-man

> Eli Castrol pesi muutaman "oikean" pyöräöljyn  Ompelukoneöljy sijoittui tuossa sijalle 35 ja aseöljy sijalle 25.



Nyt kun ei mahiksia ole nähdä kyseistä testiä (tai jos on niin heittäkääs linkkiä), niin voisikos joku pistää tänne vaikkapa top kympin?  :Hymy:

----------


## proileri

Jos ei kerrota kellekään ni voin pistää hetkeksi kuvan, kun sattui olemaan auki .pdf: 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23393722/%C3%B6ljytesti.png

Koko artikkelin saa ladattua ilmatteeksi ku rekisteröityy tour-magazin.de http://www.tour-magazin.de/technik/t...tel/a8172.html

----------


## arctic biker

Lehti löytyi muttei nettilinkkiä. Oma top 3. Dynamic trockensmierstof, maantielle erinomanen, erittäin notkea mutta lyhytikänen, pitää ketjut puhtaana, joka 150 km jälkeen pitää voidella. Dynamic kettenöl, halpa. tulee mieleen moottorisahan ketjuöljy. Varmaan hommansa hoitaa, Enpä tilaa uuttta pänikkää. Motorex wet lube tottakai maasturissa hjuva.

----------


## veekoo

> Motonetin myymät Motorex Wet Lube ja Dry Lube sijoittuivat sijoille 4. ja 7., hintaa näyttäisi olevan 8,90e/100ml. Juuri pari päivää sitten kattelin Motonetissä että en taija ostaa ku näyttää niin halvoita



Just muutama viikkoa sitten haukuin tuon Motorex Wet Luben tässä (tai jossain muussa) ketjussa. Kerää pölyä kuin sieni ja istuu tiukassa kuin terva kun yrität pestä moskat pois. Roskiin meni se tökötti.

----------


## arctic biker

Niinpä, Wet Lube ei ole munkaan ainu ketjurasva. Kun yhtä ainutta öljyä joka ois joka käyttöolosuhteissa optimaalinen ei ole olemassa.

----------


## proileri

> Just muutama viikkoa sitten haukuin tuon Motorex Wet Luben tässä (tai jossain muussa) ketjussa. Kerää pölyä kuin sieni ja istuu tiukassa kuin terva kun yrität pestä moskat pois. Roskiin meni se tökötti.



Sitäpä näyttivät testissäkin haukkuvan Motorexien osalta. Wet ja Dry saivat yhtä huonon arvosanan lian keräämisestään näjemmä. Onko joku kerinnyt koeajamaan tuon Dryn, juuri kun haaveilin että sitä voisi.. ?

----------


## zort

Jos nyt ihan oikein muistan muutaman vuoden takaa niin toi Motorexin Dry ei edes ole kovin "dry". Kokolailla reiluhkosti kerää likaa itseensä kun ei ole kovin vahamaista. Noh, voi olla että sitä on parannettu.

----------


## Tomsson

Motorexin Dry lubea olen nyt laitellut puolen purkkia ja kyllähän ketjusta aika mustat moskat aina lenkin jälkeen rättiin lähtee.
Tällä tietysti ei ole kummempaa väliä, koska pyyhin ketjun likimain aina lenkkien välissä ja öljyän uudelleen.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Jos ei kerrota kellekään ni voin pistää hetkeksi kuvan, kun sattui olemaan auki .pdf: 
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23393722/%C3%B6ljytesti.png
> 
> Koko artikkelin saa ladattua ilmatteeksi ku rekisteröityy tour-magazin.de http://www.tour-magazin.de/technik/t...tel/a8172.html



 Ennenkuin käyn innokkaasti ostamaan Dynamicin liukastetta, niin ilmeisesti ProGoldin Prolink xtreme chain lubea ei tuossa testissä ollut. Sitä kun joku kehui tässäkin foorumissa ja netistä löytyy lisää kehuja. Nimenomaan siihen liittyen, että ketjut pysyy puhtaana ja voitelukin ilmeisesti menettelee.

Onkos joku käyttänyt molempia tuettaita ja voisi arvioida niitä?

----------


## zort

> Nimenomaan siihen liittyen, että ketjut pysyy puhtaana ja voitelukin ilmeisesti menettelee.



Ketju pysyy jopa hitusen puhtaanpana kuin Rock'n Rollin sinisellä tai keltaisella. Voitelukin toimii kyllä mun mielestä paremmin. 
Dynamicia en ole valitettavasti kokeillut joten siitä en kyllä pysty sanomaan mitään. Paitsi että saman firman carbon paste on asiallista kamaa.

----------


## am8119

Onko jollakin kokemuksia näistä ?    Mikä sopii kuivalle säälle ja mikä märälle ?

Paljonkos kerää likaa. Hakusessa mahdollisimman helppohoitoista ja riittävää öljyä, mikä ei kerää sontaa paljon.

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue...oz-235-ml.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue...oz-235-ml.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue...oz-235-ml.html

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ei kerää likaa, mutta vesi aiheuttaa pienissäki määrissä v***umaista narinaa ketjussa. En suosittele. Trainerissa/rullilla ajaessa menettelee.

----------


## arctic biker

kun ekaa kautta ajelen maantiellä dynamic dry film lubricantilla niin voin suositella, ei tullut eilen ostettua epic ridea kun kävin ihan joensuun pyöräkaupassa, kun ens viikola on pakko käyvä tohtorin tykönä niin ostanpa kokeeksi. minusta idea on kyllä enempi sillai että voitelee ketjut mieluusti liian usein, huolehtii niitten ulkoisesta puhtaudesta ja tyytyy siihen että ketju on ns. kuluvaa käyttöosaa.

----------


## am8119

http://www.clasohlson.com/fi/WD-40/P...FfN4cAodJTYA9g

Kerääkös tällainen kuivuttuaan likaa vaijereihin. Sopiiko hyvin ketjuihin, niin ettei kerää paljon moskaa ?

----------


## ErnoNykanen

Ei kerää moskaa, mutta ei sovi myöskään ketjujen voiteluun. Tuo poistaa ketjuissa olevan öljyn eikä suinkaan paranna voitelua. Sopii jossain määrin kyllä ketjujen puhdistukseen ennen uuden öljyn laittamista, jos ketjun tämän puhdistusoperaation jälkeen antaa kuivua hyvin.
Edit. Jos ei ole vielä käynyt ilmi niin ketjuöljy voi siis olla a) kestävää tai b) sellaista joka ei kerää moskaa. Molempia ominaisuuksia ei saa samassa. Siksi on olemassa erikseen wet ja dry öljyt.

----------


## am8119

> Ei kerää moskaa, mutta ei sovi myöskään ketjujen voiteluun. Tuo poistaa ketjuissa olevan öljyn eikä suinkaan paranna voitelua. Sopii jossain määrin kyllä ketjujen puhdistukseen ennen uuden öljyn laittamista, jos ketjun tämän puhdistusoperaation jälkeen antaa kuivua hyvin.
> Edit. Jos ei ole vielä käynyt ilmi niin ketjuöljy voi siis olla a) kestävää tai b) sellaista joka ei kerää moskaa. Molempia ominaisuuksia ei saa samassa. Siksi on olemassa erikseen wet ja dry öljyt.



Jaa. Miksiköhän mainostavat että "Voitelee ja puhdistaa" ?   Mitäs sitten jos menin jo laittaa vaijereihin ja ketjuihin sekä keskiön seudulle ?
Mikäs ois sitten hyvä öljy tilalle ?    Mielellään joku jonka saa perusmarketeista, honkkareista tai tarjoustaloista.                                        Ja valitsen tuon öljyn joka ei kerää moskaa, kumpi sitten onkaan kyseessä .  Suosituksia ?

----------


## syklopaatti

Tuosta kesän aurinkoisille ja kuiville keleille.
http://www.fillariosa.fi/epages/fillariosa.sf/fi_FI/?ObjectPath=/Shops/20120930-11092-151329-1/Products/MODL

Tuosta sit syksyn loskaan ja mutaan.
http://www.fillariosa.fi/epages/fillariosa.sf/fi_FI/?ObjectPath=/Shops/20120930-11092-151329-1/Products/MOWL

Hyvät arvosanat saaneet ,eikä itselläkään mitään valittamista.
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/tools/cycling-tools/chain-lubricant/product/review-muc-off-wet-lube-33774

----------


## kontio

jep, WD-40:ää käyttäneet tunnistaa porukkalenkillä siitä että kaikki rasvat ketjusta on pitkin takahaarukkaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

> Jaa. Miksiköhän mainostavat että "Voitelee ja puhdistaa" ?   Mitäs sitten jos menin jo laittaa vaijereihin ja ketjuihin sekä keskiön seudulle ?
> Mikäs ois sitten hyvä öljy tilalle ?    Mielellään joku jonka saa perusmarketeista, honkkareista tai tarjoustaloista.                                        Ja valitsen tuon öljyn joka ei kerää moskaa, kumpi sitten onkaan kyseessä .  Suosituksia ?



Osta vara-vaijerit, ketjut ja keskiö valmiiksi kun ne yksitellen luovuttaa.

----------


## ErnoNykanen

> Ja valitsen tuon öljyn joka ei kerää moskaa, kumpi sitten onkaan kyseessä .  Suosituksia ?



Oma valintani on myöskin tuo eli kuivan kelin öljy. Joutuu sadekelillä aika tiuhaan lisäämään, mutta se nyt ei ole iso homma. Itse suosittelen kanssa noita syklopaatin linkkaamia tekeleitä. Tuota kuivien kelien tavaraa siis käytän itse tällä hetkellä. Prismasta joskus ostin mukamas tarkoitukseen tehdyn ketjuöljyn ja voi elämä sitä sotkua, kun se keräsi kaiken mahdollisen mukaansa. Noi Muc-offin tuotteen on saatavilla kyllä aika monesta pyöräliikkeestä.

----------


## am8119

Onkos se sitten niin että jos on noilla Dry öljyillä käsitelly pyörän, niin sitten jos lähtee vesisateessa lenkille, kannattaa laittaa tollanen Wet öljy siihen päälle ?

Ja eikös noihin vaijereihin laiteta aina tuota wet öljyä ?

----------


## ErnoNykanen

Voi se jonkin verran auttaa, jos öljyt ovat riittävän samantyyppisiä ja sekoittuvat keskenään. Parhaiten uusi öljy toimii kuitenkin ainoastaan siten, että poistaa ensin sen alkuperäisen esim. tuolla wd-40:llä tai saippuavedellä ja sitten laittaa uuden öljyn pintaan.

Itse laitan vaijereihin tuota samaa dry lubea, kun sitä nyt sattuu olemaan. Vaijereissa varmaan aika minimaalinen ero siinä, että kumpaa käyttää.

----------


## sakuvaan

Muccarin öljyt on hyviä. Tosin Wet-lube kyllä kerää oravaa pienemmät partikkelit ketjuun jos laittaa liikaa ja ei pyyhi ylimääräsiä pois.

----------


## am8119

> Muccarin öljyt on hyviä. Tosin Wet-lube kyllä kerää oravaa pienemmät partikkelit ketjuun jos laittaa liikaa ja ei pyyhi ylimääräsiä pois.




Mistäs saa ?
Onko tästä kokemuksia ?  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k98...be-100-ml.html

----------


## ErnoNykanen

Juuri äsken linkkasi syklopaatti sulle niitä. Bike-discountissa on myös. Merkki siis Muc-Off.

----------


## haral

Onkos porukalla kokemuksia Chain L:stä? Itse tilasin tuota Veloshopista kun ainakin maailmalla moni on tuota kehunut. Kyseessä siis jähmeä wet lube, aikalailla peräöljyn kaltainen koostumus. Wet lubena sotkee tietty jonkun verran, mutta jo malttaa pyyhkiä isoimmat pois rätillä ja aika ajoin puhdistaa ketjua rätillä, ei loputulos ole huono.Voitelun kesto ja varsinkin toimivuus on sen sijaan mielestäni loistava. Tuntuu hiljentävän hyvin tuon voimansiirron.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Mistäs saa ?
> Onko tästä kokemuksia ?  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k98...be-100-ml.html



http://www.fillariosa.fi/epages/fill...bjectID=132094

http://www.fillariosa.fi/epages/fill...bjectID=132088

----------


## IncBuff

Tuota Muc-Offin wet lubea ei kyllä kannata kesäkeleillä harkitakaan. Sohjokeleillä toimii hyvin.

----------


## kolistelija

> Tuota Muc-Offin wet lubea ei kyllä kannata kesäkeleillä harkitakaan. Sohjokeleillä toimii hyvin.



Hyvin toimii kunhan pyyhkii ylimääräiset kunnolla pois. Ennemmin käytän tuota kuin noita jotka häviää ketjusta jo lenkin puolivälissä. Siistinä on ketju pysynyt.

----------


## ErnoNykanen

Käytätkö kolistelija tota muccarin märkää siis myös kuivalla kelillä? Millaisessa maastossa?

----------


## kolistelija

> Käytätkö kolistelija tota muccarin märkää siis myös kuivalla kelillä? Millaisessa maastossa?



Eilen ajoin tuon Rajamäen maran. Fillari on paksun pölykerroksen peitossa kun oli aika paljon löysää hiekkaa. Hyvin on ketju selvinnyt eikä rahise.

Ketju pitää vaan pyyhkiä kunnolla puhtaaksi rasvauksen jälkeen. Toki rasvauskin on hyvä tehdä huolellisesti tippa kerrallaan.

----------


## am8119

> Tuota Muc-Offin wet lubea ei kyllä kannata kesäkeleillä harkitakaan. Sohjokeleillä toimii hyvin.







> Hyvin toimii kunhan pyyhkii ylimääräiset kunnolla pois. Ennemmin käytän tuota kuin noita jotka häviää ketjusta jo lenkin puolivälissä. Siistinä on ketju pysynyt.



Kumpaa nyt uskoisi ?? 

Onkos nää Bilteman tuotteet ihan kuraa ?  http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...eluaine-36692/

----------


## kolistelija

> Kumpaa nyt uskoisi ??



Usko molempia ja osta kahdenlaista ainetta. Eiköhän molemmille käyttöä löydy.

----------


## IncBuff

> Hyvin toimii kunhan pyyhkii ylimääräiset kunnolla pois. Ennemmin käytän tuota kuin noita jotka häviää ketjusta jo lenkin puolivälissä. Siistinä on ketju pysynyt.



Varmasti toimii, en minä sillä, mutta tuo Dry Lubekin toimii kesäkelillä hyvin eikä ole niin tarkkaa jos pikkasen jää ylimääräistä ketjuihin.

Maantievehkeisiin laittaisin ihan tuota Dry Lubea. Sitä tuskin uitetaan jatkuvasti jossain kuralammikossa.

----------


## ErnoNykanen

> Maantievehkeisiin laittaisin ihan tuota Dry Lubea. Sitä tuskin uitetaan jatkuvasti jossain kuralammikossa.



Jännä, itse ajattelen juuri niin päin, että maantievehkeeseen voisi samantien laittaa wet lubea, kun sillä ei missään likaisissa olosuhteissa ajetakaan.

Täytyy kyllä varmaan itsekin kokeilla tuota wet lubea ja todeta, että kuinka paljon enemmän se sitä likaa kerää. Voitelen muutenkin ketjut niin, että annan öljyn yleensä imeytyä useamman tunnin ja sen jälkeen pyyhkii kaiken pois mikä irtoaa.

----------


## ErnoNykanen

Laitetaanpas nyt tämä pinkbiken linkki tänne, koska siellä kerrotaan aika paljon erilaisia aiheeseen liittyviä faktoja: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/technic...lube-2010.html.

----------


## IncBuff

> Jännä, itse ajattelen juuri niin päin, että maantievehkeeseen voisi samantien laittaa wet lubea, kun sillä ei missään likaisissa olosuhteissa ajetakaan.



Ketjujen kannalta pahin on hiekka ja sitä nousee maantiellä kostealla kelillä tiestä ihan riittävästi eturenkaasta suoraan ketjuihin. Muta, savi jne. mitä maastossa lentää ei tartu muutenkaan niin herkästi ketjuihin kuin pieni rakeinen hiekka.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Onkos nää Bilteman tuotteet ihan kuraa ?  http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...eluaine-36692/



Minä olen kokenyt sen ihan hyväksi. 
Aikaisemmin käytin vahaa. Nykyisin tärkeintä on, että ketju on puhdas ja siinä on yleensä jotain voiteluainetta. Maastopyörän ketju tulee pestä usein. Muuten se ei kestä, siis joka lenkin jälkeen. Maantiellä pesuväli riippuu kelistä ja lenkin pituudesta, mutta kyllä enintään joka 200 kilometriä aiheuttaa pesun.

----------


## am8119

^ Mitäs kokemuksellasi sanot Hannu, käytätkö tällaista ?  >  http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...upesuri-27042/

----------


## OCH

Btw kysyisin tähän väliin onko kukaan kuullut juttua että ostamalla 3 samanlaista ketjua ja vaihtamalla niitä tietyin välein saisi vaihteiston osien ikää pidennettyä. Älkää kysykö mihin perustuu. Onko jollakin tietoa vaihteiston säästämisen konstailusta.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

On kuullut. Se perustuu siihen, että kuluneet ketjut kuluttavat rattaita, mutta kulumattomat eivät. Se ei kuulu tähän säikeeseen. Käytä hakua.

Vaihteiston säätämisen konstailustakin on monella tietoa. Sekään ei kuulu tähän säikeeseen. Käytä hakua.

Nyt jokainen voi paljastaa internet-käytöksensä jatkamalla näistä aiheista.

----------


## OCH

Olen varmaan huono etsimään mutta en löydä nimenomaan tästä 3 ketjun jutusta mitään. Ymmärrän toki että kulunut ketju kuluttaa rattaita mutta silloinhan sama hyöty hoituisi kai sillä että vaihtaa ketjua usein aina uuteen. Tämä kun toimii niin että kolmea ketjua kierrätetään. Jos löydät itse tästä aiheesta niin kiitos linkistä.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Kumpaa nyt uskoisi ?? 
> 
> Onkos nää Bilteman tuotteet ihan kuraa ?  http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...eluaine-36692/



muccarin Dry lube lähtee vesikelillä nopeasti pois, saattaa alkaa narista ketju kuivuuttaan kesken lenkkiä.

Kuten aiemmin sanottu, wet lube ketjuihin muutama tunti/edelleisenä päivänä ketjuihin ja rätillä jynssää liiat pois.

Mulla on hyllyssä molempia.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Lue tuo, äläkä enää sen jälkeen tule väärään topiciin, vaan mene google-kurssille.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ujen-venyminen

Mitä itse asiaan tulee, niin mulla eilen marttakisoissa Mucoffin Drylubella voideltu ketju todellakin alkoi narista, ja vähän toimintakin tuntui heikkenevän 50 km jälkeen. Puhtaana se kyllä pysyi.

----------


## syklopaatti

> muccarin Dry lube lähtee vesikelillä nopeasti pois, saattaa alkaa narista ketju kuivuuttaan kesken lenkkiä.
> 
> Kuten aiemmin sanottu, wet lube ketjuihin muutama tunti/edelleisenä päivänä ketjuihin ja rätillä jynssää liiat pois.
> 
> Mulla on hyllyssä molempia.



Sama täällä. Molempia tarvitaan. 

Pedrosin tuotteet on kans ollut hyviä. Käytin ennen, kun yläfemmasta vielä sai niitä.
http://pedros.com/products/clean-and-lube/lubricants-and-grease/

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> ^ Mitäs kokemuksellasi sanot Hannu, käytätkö tällaista ?  >  http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...upesuri-27042/



Joo viime kesänä ostin ja olen hyväksi havainnut vaikka aikasemmin olin astianpesuharjalinjalla. Nyt tulee todella usein pestyä ketjut kun se on helppoa.
Pesuaineena on melkein raakaa Pinelineä, ehkä puolet vettä.

Biltsusta ostin myös pyöränpesusetin, jossa on hyvä väline rattaiden välien pesuun. Se löytyy mottoripyöräosastolta.

----------


## am8119

^ Kiitos Hannulle. Kyseiset tuotteet hankittu.
Onkos tämä muuten enemmän Wet vai Dry lubea ?  http://www.wiggle.co.uk/muc-off-c3-ceramic-lube-120ml/

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> ^ Kiitos Hannulle. Kyseiset tuotteet hankittu.
> Onkos tämä muuten enemmän Wet vai Dry lubea ?  http://www.wiggle.co.uk/muc-off-c3-ceramic-lube-120ml/



Näinhän tuolla linkissä sanotaan:
The C3 lube creates a ceramic coating giving incredible durability and long distance performance that provides ultra low friction for ultimate drive train efficiency. It contains Boron Nitride and Fluoropolymers for high performance and has waterproof qualities excelling in wet conditions
Eli käy märälle kelillekin. Minä en usko, että tuo on sitä Biltsun voiteluainetta parempaa. Ei se mulla ole mihinkään sateella kadonnut. Biltsussa on ollut kahdenlaista voiteluainetta ja se kalliimpi on mielestäni märkävoituluainetta.
Näin sitä kuvataan ja on mulla märkää kestänyt:

*Synteettinen voiteluaine*

_Jonka viskositeetti on korkea ja kitkakerroin alhainen, joten sen suojavaikutus säilyy kaikissa ajateltavissa pyöräily- ja sääoloissa. Polyeetteri ja molybdeeni takaavat öljyn erinomaisen tarttuvuuden metalliin ja vähentävät ruostumista ja kulumista. Ei valu ja suojaa lialta, se kestää hyvin vettä ja toimii -10 °C – +40 °C:n lämpötiloissa. Sopii esim. ketjujen, kampien ja vaijerien voiteluun. 75 ml._

----------


## am8119

^ Jälleen gentlemannin vastaus... lisää tällaista foorumille  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Joo viime kesänä ostin ja olen hyväksi havainnut vaikka aikasemmin olin astianpesuharjalinjalla. Nyt tulee todella usein pestyä ketjut kun se on helppoa.
> Pesuaineena on melkein raakaa Pinelineä, ehkä puolet vettä.



Täällä mennään samalla setillä, Bilsun pesuri ja vahva Pineline Tehopesu on aika hyvä yhdistelmä.

Voitelu tällä Finish Line Teflon Dry Lubella. Koska mielestäni Wet kerää liikaa kökköö ja Wax ei toimi Suomen kylmällä ajokaudella...
http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...;mid=211;pgc=0

----------


## mhelander

> Voitelu tällä Finish Line Teflon Dry Lubella. Koska mielestäni Wet kerää liikaa kökköö ja Wax ei toimi Suomen kylmällä ajokaudella...
> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...;mid=211;pgc=0



Sama täällä. Kolmatta vuotta kyseisellä öljyllä ja toinen talvi takana. Tänä talvena vaan möykkärin 2300 kilsaa ajettu ketju tuntuu heti pian voitelun jälkeen kuivalta melutason ja pyörityksen perusteella.

Kokeilen sitten Wet-variaatiota josko toimis talvella paremmin ja/tai maastossa.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Onko kukaan testannut biologisesti hajoaviksi mainostettavia merkkejä?

----------


## Smoppi

Usein väitetään, ettei öljy sovi polkupyörän ketjujen voiteluun, koska öljy kerää hiekkapölyä, ja hiekkapölyn ja öljyn seos toimii melkoisena hiomatahnana, joka kuluttaa ketjua. Miksi kuitenkin öljy on yleisesti hyväksytty keino voidella mopojen ja moottoripyörien ketju? Eikö niiden ketjut samalla tavalla hioudu siitä öljyn ja hiekkapölyn seoksesta?

Itse käytän tippakannuöljyä sekä polkupyörien että mopon ketjujen voiteluun. Mopon ketjujen kestossa ei ole mitään ongelmaa, mutta polkupyörän ketjut saan aina venymään ylipitkiksi jopa sadan kilometrin matkalla, kun vain tarpeeksi kovaa runttaan menemään ylämäkiin. Ei kai ketju nyt oikeasti voi tuolla matkalla edes kerätä niin paljon sitä hiekkapölyä, että voitelutavalla olisi merkitystä kulumisen kannalta?

----------


## maalinni

> polkupyörän ketjut saan aina venymään ylipitkiksi jopa sadan kilometrin matkalla, kun vain tarpeeksi kovaa runttaan menemään ylämäkiin.



UU! Nyt haluan kuvan reisistäsi! Eli ketjut kuluu loppuun yhdellä pitkällä lenkillä? Johan ne varastorasvat kestää 100km.

----------


## Merckx

> UU! Nyt haluan kuvan reisistäsi! Eli ketjut kuluu loppuun yhdellä pitkällä lenkillä? Johan ne varastorasvat kestää 100km.



Ugh - samaa mieltä! Kannattaa hommata kunnon ketjut!  :Vink:

----------


## Sandzsteedt

> Itse käytän tippakannuöljyä sekä polkupyörien että mopon ketjujen voiteluun. Mopon ketjujen kestossa ei ole mitään ongelmaa, mutta polkupyörän ketjut saan aina venymään ylipitkiksi jopa sadan kilometrin matkalla, kun vain tarpeeksi kovaa runttaan menemään ylämäkiin. Ei kai ketju nyt oikeasti voi tuolla matkalla edes kerätä niin paljon sitä hiekkapölyä, että voitelutavalla olisi merkitystä kulumisen kannalta?



Ketjun kuluma on vähän mittauslaite kohtainen juttu. Esim. Park Toolin CC-2 Chain Checkerissä ilmoitetaan että sen asteikolla uusi ketju asettuu .25 -.5 väliin. Ja vaihtokunnossa oleva ketju .75 tai yli. Eli uusikin ketju voi näyttää kuluneelta  riippuen mittarista, vaikkei se sitä välttämättä ole. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=7858

Jos öljytyn ketjun ajat vaihtokuntoon 100 kilometrin aikana niin silloin käyttämäsi ketjut ovat huonolaatuista tavaraa. Tässä välissä pitää tiedustella että millä ihmeen pyörällä moinen ketjun kuluminen on edes saavutettavissa?

----------


## skuikka

Fillarin ja prätkän ketjujen käytössä on isona erona nopeus. Lujaa liikkuva ketju aiheuttaa isomman keskeiskiihtyvyyden kun ketju kiertää rattaan ympäri, elikkäs lika lähtee tangentin suuntaan isommalla voimalla. Käytän enduropärrän ketjussa vaihteistoöljyä, se voitelee hyvin ja ketju pysyy kohtuu hyvin puhtaana. Öljyinen lika löytyy vanteesta. Laitoin joskus samaa tavaraa fillarin ketjuun. Parin lenkin jälkeen ketjut oli hemmetin likaiset. Nykyisin uusiokäytän vanhat iskariöljyt fillarin ketjuissa. Ketjut pysyy öljyisenä useamman kuivan kelin lenkin, mutta lika lentää pois.

----------


## Smoppi

Purin nyt tuosta pyörästä etu- ja takaketjunrattaan irti. Onpa muuten helkkarin vaikeaksi tehty tuollaisesta fauber-etukampisesta vakiopyörästä purkaa nuo irti. Koko pyörä tuntuu olevan koottu noiden ketjunrattaiden ympärille, ja tosi paljon pitää kaikkea pikkunippeliä purkaa että saa rattaat erilleen. Nyt pitäisi jossain välissä käydä pyöräliikkeissä noiden rattaiden kanssa kyselemässä, saisiko mistään uusia samanlaisia. Ei nuo vanhat ketjunrattaat ole kyllä yhtään kuluneet, mutta ajattelin ostaa jotkut tyyriimmät ketjut, joten vaihdan rattaatkin samalla. Saa nähdä alkaako sitten kestämään paremmin.

Ei todellakaan ole huollettavaksi tehty nämä polkupyörät, kun tuollaisten kulutusosien irroitus on tällaista tuskaa.  :Vihainen: 

Kuvat vanhoista rattaista: http://aijaa.com/Pk3SRJ
http://aijaa.com/AOrPpf

----------


## NHB

Miten tuo ketjujen ainainen venyminen ylipitkiksi 100 kilometrin matkalla ilmenee?

----------


## Sauli Lumikko

> Onko kukaan testannut biologisesti hajoaviksi mainostettavia merkkejä?



Mulla on Varustelekan myymä Froglube koekäytössä. Toistaiseksi on toiminut hyvin, mutta sen verran vähän aikaa on ollut, etten vielä tohdi enempää kehua. Laitoin aineen ketjuihin niin, että pyöritin kampia hitaasti ja kuumensin ketjua kuumailmapuhaltimella sen verran kuumaksi, että ei mielellään pidempään sormin koskenut. Sitten reippaasti öljyä ketjuun ja pyörittelyä, ketjun jäähdyttyä pyyhin ylimääräiset pois.

Mitä noihin ketjun kulumamittareihin tulee, suurin osa niistä työntää ketjun puslia eri suuntiin, ja koska puslien koko vaihtelee vähän valmistajasta riippuen (ja ne voivat kuluakin ilman, että siitä on haittaa - vain pinnivälin kasvusta on), en suurimpaan osaan tulkeista luota. Paras on vetää ketju suoraksi ja mitata pinnien etäisyys toisistaan ketjun sivulta tönärillä tai teräsviivaimella.

----------


## Smoppi

> Miten tuo ketjujen ainainen venyminen ylipitkiksi 100 kilometrin matkalla ilmenee?



Siten, että ketjut eivät enää istu isolle eturattaalle kunnolla. Ketjuja saa myös kiristää todella tiuhaan, kun menevät niin löysiksi etteivät enää tahdo pysyä rattailla, vaan joka töyssyssä tippuvat pois.

----------


## arctic biker

[QUOTE]mitata pinnien etäisyys toisistaan ketjun sivulta tönärillä tai teräsviivaimella. 				[/QUOTE
Työntömitta on aivan liian lyhkäinen tähän sinänsä järkevään tapaan. 30 sentin viivain ja 20 niittiväliä eli 10", siis 254mm on uudessa ketjussa tää niittien väli. Ketju kammella pikkasen kiristettynä. Niitin keskeltä keskelle. 0,75% lisää eli kun mittaustulos alkaa olla 256 mm niin ketju vaihtoon. Ja ainakin kahdesta ellei kolmesta kohtaa. Kellään meillä ei niin tasainen pyöritys ole jotta joka ketjun pätkälle kohdistuisi sama voima.

----------


## maalinni

> Siten, että ketjut eivät enää istu isolle eturattaalle kunnolla. Ketjuja saa myös kiristää todella tiuhaan, kun menevät niin löysiksi etteivät enää tahdo pysyä rattailla, vaan joka töyssyssä tippuvat pois.



Oisko vika kuitenkin mm. kuluneissa rattaissa, joille uusi ketju ei enää käy? Tai ethän ole ostanut mitään 11sp ketjua mummikseen?

----------


## A.M.®

Smopin eturatas on ainakin kuvan perusteella ihan priima. Takarattaan vaihto taasen ihan aiheellinen.

Muuttuikohan pyörästä ketjulinja voimansiirtorempan takia? Esim niin, että takatatas olisi nyt kupera puoli ulospäin?

----------


## Smoppi

Rattaissa ei kummassakaan näy silmillä katsottuna mitään kulumisen merkkiä, ja käytin ne myös ammattilaisen arvioitavana, jonka mielestä ne ovat myös ihan hyvät. Laitoin nyt paikoilleen Bilteman rosteriset ketjut ja voiteluaineeksi laitoin tuollaista teflonia sisältävää rullalautojen ja -luistimien pyöränlaakerointeihin tarkoitettua voiteluainetta, jonka ei ainakaan luulisi keräävän kökköä. Tuo rosterinen ketju ei sitä öljyä tarvitsekaan samalla tavalla kuin perusketju, koska ruostumistaipumus puuttuu. Öljyä tarvitsee laittaa vain sen verran, että voitelu pelaa.

Nuo rosteriset ketjut ovat selvästi perusketjua kovemmat ja lujemmat. Ketjua lyhentäessäkin jo huomasi, että ketjutappi istui paljon tiukemmassa kuin perusketjussa. Vaikka ketjun pakkauksessa lukeekin vain Biltema, niin itse ketjuun on kuitenkin lenkkeihin stanssattu kirjaimet KMC.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Innostuin joku aika sitten pesemään maasturista voimansiirron kunnolla ja voitelin ketjut tuolla Finish Linen teflonilla. Nyt olen huomannut kuinka puhtaampana paikat pysyy ja kuinka paljon helpompaa on peseminen, kun lopetin voitelun jollain Wurthin PTFE-spraylla.
Maantiepyörässä olen käyttänyt kunnon aineita, mutta maasturin ketjuun olen käyttänyt varaston nurkkaan jääneitä spray-pullojen loppuja. Mutta en käytä enää. Ihan hyvin nekin voitelee, mutta se lian määrä on minulle liikaa.

Eli en suosittele ketjujen voiteluun normi-spray öljyjä, vaikka sellainen saattaa työpaikalta "edullisesti" kotiin kulkeutua.  :Hymy:

----------


## sledgehammer

Mä oon tän kesän voidellut Mobilin  ATF:llä ja hyvin pelaa.  Oli Finish linen ketjuliisteri päässyt loppumaan niin hätäpäissä koitin tuota ja kun se kerran toimi hyvin, niin jatkoin käyttöä. Helppo pestä puhtaaksi bensalla ja sitten injektioruiskulla painaa tippa joka niveleen. Ongelmajätteet kuskaan kauden päätteeksi kaatopaikalle kanisterissa.

----------


## mhelander

> Mä oon tän kesän voidellut Mobilin  ATF:llä ja hyvin pelaa.  Oli Finish linen ketjuliisteri päässyt loppumaan niin hätäpäissä koitin tuota ja kun se kerran toimi hyvin, niin jatkoin käyttöä. Helppo pestä puhtaaksi bensalla ja sitten injektioruiskulla painaa tippa joka niveleen.



Pitääpäs kokeilla. Kun löytyy setä ATF-öljyt että tyhjiä Finish Line pulloja. Vaikkapa likan tunturiin jossa Finish Line "kuivui" liian nopsaan ja moottorisahan teräketjuöljy sotkee vähän liikaa. Molemmat pantu vain niveliin.

Se vihree Wet oli katastrofi kuivan kelin maastoiluun... onneksi WD-40 pyyhintä poisti paskaa keräävän kerroksen. Voitelee silti.

----------


## arctic biker

Teräketju-öljy on varsinaista liisteriä. Sääli sinänsä kun 5 litran pänikän käyn täytättämässä että ainesta olis. Ja Bike 2/2010 ketju-öjyjen vertailutestin mukaan muutkin ominaisuudet ei fillarikäyttöön sovellu alkuunkaan. Sahassahan pumppu painaa koko ajan uutta öljyä ketjulle. Fillareistä tää toiminto uupuu.
Tuo bensalla pesu, kannattaa harkita toimituksen järkevyyttä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Minä kyllä vähän ihmettelen ja ihailen jos joku osaa laittaa ölyä pelkästään ketjun niveliin. 
Jos öljy kerää hiekkaa ja pölyä niin sekoituksesta tulee nopeasti melkoinen hiomatahna ja pakka kuluu nopeasti.
Öljyn tai vahan tehtävä ei ole pelkästään voidella niveliä vaan toimia myös ketjun ja rattaiden välisenä voiteluaineena. Kun ajaa kuivalla ketjulla(Ölyä väin nivelissä?) niin välityksen äänet kasvavat kyllä melkoisesti.

Kyllähän sitä ennenvanhaan keiteltiin ketjuja moottoriöljyssä ja hyvin toimi, mutta kyllä koko ketjussa oli öljyä ja keräsihän se pölyä vaikka keittämisen jälkeen rätillä koitti mahdollisimman hyvin ylimääräisen poistaa.

Nykyiset ketjuvahat ja -öljyt ovat moottoriöljyä parempia monessa suhteessa.

----------


## mhelander

> Öljyn tai vahan tehtävä ei ole pelkästään voidella niveliä vaan toimia myös ketjun ja rattaiden välisenä voiteluaineena. Kun ajaa kuivalla ketjulla(Ölyä väin nivelissä?) niin välityksen äänet kasvavat kyllä melkoisesti.



Pikkusen pitää nyt oikasta. Tuo äänen lisääntyminen pitää kyllä paikkaansa. Mutta hyötysuhde ei ole mittausten mukaan parempi öljytyllä ketjulla verrattuna täysin kuivaan, siis kuivaksi pestyyn ketjuun.

Ja miksi vain niveliin öljyä ? Jotta muut osat ketjusta pysyvät puhtaana, ja niveleen ei mene sitä hioma-ainetta.





> Nykyiset ketjuvahat ja -öljyt ovat moottoriöljyä parempia monessa suhteessa.



Se on kyllä totta. Paitsi ATF on sekin aika ihme öljyä varsinkin nykyautojen tomaateissa kun ei kuulemma tarvi vaihtaa melkein ollenkaan...

----------


## sledgehammer

> Kun ajaa kuivalla ketjulla(Ölyä väin nivelissä?) niin välityksen äänet kasvavat kyllä melkoisesti.



No eihän se öljy pelkästään sinne niveleen silti jää. Hetken pyörittelyn jälkeen saa ylimääräisiä pyyhkiä rätillä pois.  Takapakka on aina pienen öljykalvon peitossa, vaikkei sitä mitenkään voidella. Välillä huuhtelen puutarhaletkulla möhnät pois. Turha niitä ketjun sivuja on öljyllä kyllästää, kun se kohta ei mitään voitelua kuitenkaan tarvitse. Kerää vaan suotta paskaa ja likaa paikat.  Äänet ei kasva mihinkään ja voitelu on vähintään riittävää. Chainstayn saa jokatapauksessa putsata rätillä ekan lenkin jälkeen.  Vielä tähän päivään mennessä eivät ole kitisseet edes 90km sadelenkin jälkeen.  Voidaan siis todeta voitelun toimivan.  Sitten kun öljy on mustaa/ ketju likainen, se on helppo ja nopea putsata. No mä oon aika pedantti pyörän kunnossapidon suhteen ja mun kamppeet ei oo koskaan paskasia siinä kohtaa, kun ne lenkin jälkeen kiikutetaan takas vajaan.  Kun niitä ketjuja ei öljyä millään hipoliisterillä/vahalla, ne on helppo putsata esim. rätillä, jos eivät ole kovin likaiset.  Liian vähän on liian vähän ja liikaa öljyä ei oo kuin haitaksi. Sottaa paikat ja kerää paskaa kaksinverroin. Ketjut tulee pestyä ehkä 300-400km välein.  Seuraavaksi hommaan ultraäänipesurin ketjujen ja muiden osien pesua varten. Eivät näytä olevan pahan hintaisia ja lämmitys + ultra taatusti putsaa riittävän hyvin sopivan pesuaineen kanssa.





> keräsihän se pölyä vaikka keittämisen jälkeen rätillä koitti mahdollisimman hyvin ylimääräisen poistaa.



Tässähän se koko pointti on.  Ei kannata uittaa sitä koko ketjua siinä öljyssä.  N. 2ml näyttää menevän öljyä ketjun voiteluun, kun tipauttaa tipan/nivel. Siitäkin jää vielä pyyhittävää.  Tuollakin annostelulla se nivel ui öljyssä.  Jos jostain löytyisi tällainen suht liukas ja juokseva öljy joka on ympäristölle vaaratonta, niin sitä voisin koittaa.

----------


## arctic biker

> Pikkusen pitää nyt oikasta. Tuo äänen lisääntyminen pitää kyllä  paikkaansa. Mutta hyötysuhde ei ole mittausten mukaan parempi öljytyllä  ketjulla verrattuna täysin kuivaan, siis kuivaksi pestyyn ketjuun.



kuukkeloipa helander Velonewssin ja Lennard Zinnin näkemyksiä ja tään Friction Factin tai jotakin testejä. Kovasti väittävät että eroa on, jopa 10w eri öljyillä voideltuihin.

----------


## mhelander

> kuukkeloipa helander Velonewssin ja Lennard Zinnin näkemyksiä ja tään Friction Factin tai jotakin testejä. Kovasti väittävät että eroa on, jopa 10w eri öljyillä voideltuihin.



Ei mun tarvi. Riittää että korvat ei ole tukossa, jalkojen jatkona pyörii jouhea vaihteisto ja syke- sekä nopeus natsaa.

Muuten kaikki mittailu on pitkälti akateemista värkkäämistä. Tämmöselle harrastelijalle ainakin...

----------


## Jani73

> Työntömitta on aivan liian lyhkäinen tähän sinänsä järkevään tapaan. 30 sentin viivain ja 20 niittiväliä eli 10", siis 254mm on uudessa ketjussa tää niittien väli. Ketju kammella pikkasen kiristettynä. Niitin keskeltä keskelle. 0,75% lisää eli kun mittaustulos alkaa olla 256 mm niin ketju vaihtoon. Ja ainakin kahdesta ellei kolmesta kohtaa. Kellään meillä ei niin tasainen pyöritys ole jotta joka ketjun pätkälle kohdistuisi sama voima.



Löytyyhän noita tönäreitä aina 4000mm asti. Mutta mun mielestä on hiukan epävarmaa mitata niitin keskeltä keskelle, siinä tulee helposti pientä mittausepävarmuutta. Paljon tarkemman tuloksen saa, kun mittaa sivulevyn reunasta sivulevyn reunaan.

----------


## Sauli Lumikko

Jos mitataan, onko 254 millistä tullut 256 milliä, homma ei ole ihan niin tarkkaa. Ja kyllä tavallisella 150-millisellä tönärilläkin saa mitattua viidestä linkistä, onko kahden mittauspisteen etäisyys 12,7 mm vai 13,7 mm.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mikäs on paras, "kaikkien" saatavilla oleva ketjun ja rattaiden pesuaine? Pineline? Tärpätti?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Mikäs on paras, "kaikkien" saatavilla oleva ketjun ja rattaiden pesuaine? Pineline? Tärpätti?



Pineline. Asia on kerrottu näillä sivuilla kymmeniä kertoja. Kannattaa harrastaa lukemista.

----------


## Polun tukko

Niin on kehuttu myös tärpättiä,valopetroolia,pinelinea ja näiden komboa tietyssä suhteessa.

----------


## sledgehammer

No se on ihan sama millä putsaat, kunhan pesuaine liuottaa rasvaa kunnolla.  Paskat lähtee öljyjen mukana ja sitten vaan puhtaaseen ketjuun uudet rasvat.  Ketjussa alunperin olevan rasvan erinomaisuudesta en kyllä ole kovinkaan vakuuttunut.  Uuden pyörän mukana tuli uudet ultegra ketjut.  200 maantiekilometrin(Torstai-maanantai välisenä aikana) ajon jälkeen ne olivat sellaisessa jankissa, että olis voinut pistää pystyyn vaikka kynätelineeseen.  Karmee rahina, kun rasva ja hiekka olivat tehneet kunnon hiontatahnan ketjuun.  Tuo sama jankki tarttui  mattapintaiseen runkoon kuin paska junttilan tuvan seinään.  Pakko ne oli katkaista ja pestä bensalla ennen perjantain pitkää lenkkiä.  Sitten uudet öljyt pintaan ja taas on puhdas ja hyvin rullaava ketju fillarissa.  Pesin bensalla kun sitä sattui olemaan kanisterissa vajassa.  Toivottavasti katkaistava ketju ei tuo ongelmia Di2 vaihteiden kanssa.  Ei luulis...

----------


## Nappulakenka

> Niin on kehuttu myös tärpättiä,valopetroolia,pinelinea ja näiden komboa tietyssä suhteessa.



Mikäli ketjujen ja muutenkin voimansiirron pesemisestä haluaa tehdä näin vaikeaa, niin siitä vain kokeilemaan, että löytyy se paras combo sinulle. Ei varmaan parasta olekaan, jokaisella vain omia mieltymyksiä. Tämäkin on vain minun mielipide asiasta, mutta Pineline on kaikista helpoin, sisällä saa pestyä autot, pyörät, parvekkeen sekä kylpärinlattiat jne.. Ei tuo pyörän pesu niin vakavaa ole  :Hymy:

----------


## kontio

Niin ja erilaisille öljyille ja erilaiselle lialle ketjuissa on toki eri kombinaatiot siitä parhaasta  :Sarkastinen: 
Jonkun xy-scatter kuvaajan ku joku piirtäis empiiristen tutkimusten perusteella missä suhteessa pinelineä, dieseliä, kossua ja tinneriä pitää sotkea mihinkin tarkoitukseen...  :Leveä hymy: 
edit_ ainiin Fairy ja pyykinpesujauhe unohtui

----------


## ErnoNykanen

> Ketjussa alunperin olevan rasvan erinomaisuudesta en kyllä ole kovinkaan vakuuttunut.  Uuden pyörän mukana tuli uudet ultegra ketjut.  200 maantiekilometrin(Torstai-maanantai välisenä aikana) ajon jälkeen ne olivat sellaisessa jankissa, että olis voinut pistää pystyyn vaikka kynätelineeseen.



Toivottavasti et nyt suoraan paketista laittanut pyörään kiinni? Se tehtaan öljy on kyllä voiteluun erinomaista ja sitä laitetaan sinne jo kasausvaiheessa, joten se on varmasti levinnyt jokaiseen mahdolliseen paikkaan ketjussa. Myyntipakkaukseen ne ketjut laitetaan selvästi yliöljyttyinä, olettettavasti siitä syystä että ne säilyvät niin paremmin. Ennen pyörään laittamista ne on pyyhittävä erittäin huolella, jotta kaikki ylimääräinen rasva lähtee irti. 

Mutta voi olla, että tehtaan öljyt on kuitenkin vähän jankimpaa tavaraa niin, että ihan kuivilla keleillä joku ohuempikin öljy pelittäisi ihan yhtä hyvin ja keräisi vähemmän moskaa. Ainakin sramin pc-951-ketjuissa oli niin jäykkää öljyä, että varmasti pysyy kiinni vaikka vastavirtaan joessa pyöräillessä. Maastopyörään laitettaessa vedenkestävyys on kuitenkin vaan plussaa omissa kirjoissa. Luulisi, että maantieketjuihin laitettaisiin kuitenkin jotain vähän kevyempää tavaraa. Tähän sisältyy oletus, että ultegra-ketjut ovat maantiespesifit ketjut.

----------


## sledgehammer

Kyllä mä ne rätillä putsasin, mutta ei sitä kaikkea ylimääräistä tavaraa niistä saanut millään irti. Di2 setin mukana nuo tulivat ja varmaan ihan maantiekäyttöön ovat tarkoitettu.  Maasturit on tosiaan eri juttu.  Kimppalenkeillä monesti ihmetellyt, että eikö jengi putsaa noita koskaan, kun monen fillarista lähtee ihan karmee rahina.  No toiset polkee varmaan niin paljon, ettei jaksa olla kokoajan putsaamassa.  Mä pesen ja öljyän 200-300km välein vähän tarpeesta riippuen. Mulla on useammat ketjut, joita on sitten valmiina vaihdettavaksi.

----------


## arctic biker

Olen vakuuttanut itteni eri lähteistä ihan eri vuosikymmenillä lukemalla  ja pikkasen ajamallakin,  että tehtaan rasvat on parasta mitä ketjussa olla voi. Pesemisessä sillai järki päässä ettei alkuperäisiä rasvoja ihan kaikkea pois liuota. Peri-aatteella että öljyäminen vaan täydentää sitä mitä ketjuun on alkujaan laitettu. No uskontosuuntahan tää on ja kaikesta huolenpidosta huolimatta tai joskus sen takia ketjut sinkuu... elikkä venyy. Ja sitten päästäänkin sujuvasti tinkaamaan kuin ketjun venyminen pitää oikein ottaen mitata. Jatkakaa väittelyä :Hymy:

----------


## ErnoNykanen

> No uskontosuuntahan tää on ja kaikesta huolenpidosta tai joskus sen takia ketjut sinkuu...



Monta kertaa luin tämän lauseen, mutta en vaan ymmärrä mitä se tarkoittaa :P

----------


## kuovipolku

Lauseesta lienee jäänyt epähuomiossa yksi sana (eli "huolimatta") pois ja "sinkua" lienee venymistä tarkoittava murresana.

Vieläkös muuten vahalla on kovasti kannattajia? Ja jos on, kannattaako kokeilla ilmaisena näytteenä saatua biologisesti hajottavaa ja liuotinaineetonta "langhaftendes Trockenkettenwachsia" merkkiä "Squirt"?

----------


## arctic biker

Kiitoksia Kuovipolku selkosuomentamisesta! Korjasin vähän. Squirt on outoa mutta Dynamicin Dry-film lubricantti on kyllä ihan toimivaa myös Bike 2/2010 mukaan. Jos ny ensi kerralla muistais tuota tilatakin. Kahesti jo unohtanut, kohta joudun teräketjy-öljyyn tyytymään.

----------


## appmot

> Lauseesta lienee jäänyt epähuomiossa yksi sana (eli "huolimatta") pois ja "sinkua" lienee venymistä tarkoittava murresana.
> 
> Vieläkös muuten vahalla on kovasti kannattajia? Ja jos on, kannattaako kokeilla ilmaisena näytteenä saatua biologisesti hajottavaa ja liuotinaineetonta "langhaftendes Trockenkettenwachsia" merkkiä "Squirt"?



Tarkoitatko tätä:http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...irt-lube-32098
Olen tämän joskus aiemminkin linkittänyt tänne.
Käytän tätä molemmissa pyörissäni. Olen lukenut juttuja tällä foorumilla näistä ketjujen puhdistusaineista ja tyyleistä hiukan ihmetellen. Viime kesänä siirryin tämän käyttäjäksi, eikä ole ollut tarvetta putsailla ketjuja, eikä sen kummemmin pakkaakaan. Pakka kiiltelee kuin uusi. Muutaman kerran olen pyörän pessyt ihan vaan autoshampoolla.
Edit:Vesikelissä ei kylläkään se paras vaihtoehto...Ei tahdo pysyä kauaa ketjuissa.

----------


## lezend

Mistä päin olette hommanneet tuota Finish Line Teflonia, josta edellisellä sivulla oli puhetta? Linkitetystä verkkokaupasta postit Suomeen on aika suolaiset. Esimerkiksi Chain Reaction Cyclesistä löytyy Finish Linen Wet Lubea, mutta se ei ilmeisesti toimi sitten niin hyvin.

EDIT: Jaaha, en tiedä miksi ei suostunut näyttämään haussa, mutta näköjään löytyi kuitenkin http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...px?ModelID=317

----------


## perttime

> Myyntipakkaukseen ne ketjut laitetaan selvästi yliöljyttyinä, olettettavasti siitä syystä että ne säilyvät niin paremmin. Ennen pyörään laittamista ne on pyyhittävä erittäin huolella, jotta kaikki ylimääräinen rasva lähtee irti.



Aika hyvältä on vaikuttanut ratkaisu, että olen pyyhkinyt uuden ketjun huolella (mahd. jopa CRC:llä kostutetulla rätillä) ja levittänyt tämän päälle vahamaisen voiteluaineen. Nyt taitaa käytössä olla pullo, jonka kyljessä lukee Weldtite.

----------


## lezend

Pikainen kysymys! Onko tässä combossa (linkki alla) tuo Eco Tech 2 tarkoitettu nimenomaan ketjujen puhdistukseen? Saksankielen taitoa ei löydy ja Google kääntäjä kusee jonkin verran tällaisen sanaston kanssa. Eli käytännössä toimis puhdistus vaikka seuraavasti: vesi kevyellä paineella -> Eco Tech 2 + harjalla putsaus -> Teflon. 

http://www.bike-components.de/produc...?xtcr=1&xtmcl=

----------


## A.M.®

> Pikainen kysymys! Onko tässä combossa (linkki alla) tuo Eco Tech 2 tarkoitettu nimenomaan ketjujen puhdistukseen? Saksankielen taitoa ei löydy ja Google kääntäjä kusee jonkin verran tällaisen sanaston kanssa. Eli käytännössä toimis puhdistus vaikka seuraavasti: vesi kevyellä paineella -> Eco Tech 2 + harjalla putsaus -> Teflon. 
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produc...?xtcr=1&xtmcl=



Tuostapa näppärä Google käännös aiheesta  :Leveä hymy: 

*Finish Line Eco Tech 2 Multi Rasvanpoistoaine 20oz
Finish Line Eco Tech 2 multi puhdistusaine on vahva ja turvallinen puhdistusteho.Valmistettu 100% laimentamaton bio-rasvanpoistoaineita kuten soija-uutettu liuottimella!Kun Finish Line Eco Tech 2 multi Rasvanpoistoaine itsepäinen rasvan ja lian ovat cleanend hämmästyttävän helposti. Ei ärsyttäviä höyryjä. Turvallinen kaikille sufaces.*

----------


## lezend

Joo siis tämmöistä itsekin sain suunnilleen selville, mutta missään ei puhuta erikseen ketjuista. "Turvallinen kaikille pinnoille", kai se sitten riittää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## perttime

Kaikenlaiset rasvanpoistoaineet pitäisi myös saada pois ketjuista ennen varsinaista voitelua.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Eikös halvin ketjunputsiaine ole E85 polttoaine. Sitä 2,5desiä astiaan ja ketjut

----------


## sakuvaan

Ei, vaan diesel.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Eikös polttoöyljy ole halvempaa?

----------


## Leku

Mä laitan samaa Squirttiä kuin appmottikin. Tässä kattelin viikolla, kun ajettiin 7 päivää retkiajoa, että olipa öljyjä käyttävien ketjut ja pakat karmeassa kunnossa, kun ei päässeet pesemään kuratahnaa pois liuottimilla. Ittellä kulkee Squirttipullo matkassa repussa, kun tuota voi joutua loppupäivästä lisäämään, mutta silloin on päivä ollut jo aika pitkä.

----------


## sakuvaan

Mistäs squirttia saa ostettua suomessa/euroopassa? Googlehakuni ampuvat tyhjää.

----------


## lansive

Oliskohan tuo Bike-Discount mitään?

----------


## appmot

> Mistäs squirttia saa ostettua suomessa/euroopassa? Googlehakuni ampuvat tyhjää.



Tampereelta saa Signaturesta.
Lansiven linkissä todellinen perhekoko... :Hymy: .

----------


## Jake_Kona

> Eikös polttoöyljy ole halvempaa?



Ei aivan kun E85 on hitaan 1,1€/l ( se on etanolibensaa 85% etonoolia)
Diesel 1,35€ ja löpö 1,12€/l

----------


## lansive

> Lansiven linkissä todellinen perhekoko....



Mulla on iso perhe, mutta vika on kyllä googlen. Tai sitten sen tuntee mut jo liian hyvin. :Kieli pitkällä:  Onhan siellä pienempiäkin puteleita.

Miten tuo ruiskurasva toimii talvikeleissä? Tähän asti olen käyttänyt Anti-Corrolia talvella, kun se ei ainakaan jäädy tai edes tahmaannu vaikka on rivakammatkin pakkaset.

----------


## arctic biker

Just vaihoin kalustoon ketjuja. Maantierukilla Ultegralla 4900 kilsaa, enkä kertaakaan niinsanotusti pessyt...Maastopuolella pikkaasen vähemmän kesti Xt-ketju. Samanlaisella huolimattomalla hoidolla. Tai sitten siitä pesemisen puutteesta johtuen noi kesti. Olen tyytyväinen uskontosuuntani mukaisiin oppiin.

----------


## appmot

> Mulla on iso perhe, mutta vika on kyllä googlen. Tai sitten sen tuntee mut jo liian hyvin. Onhan siellä pienempiäkin puteleita.



Joo, ei siinä siis mitään. Pisti vain hymyilyttämään, että tuollaisia yleensä tehdään, mikä on tietenkin hyvä. Yleensä kun asiat ovat aina liian pienissä erissä. Mäkin noita pikkupulloja ostan aina muutaman, kun piipahdan Nekalassa.

----------


## sledgehammer

Mobilin ATF:stä tuli mun öljy.  Tämä kesä (+3tkm) on nyt testattu ja todettu ainakin maantiepyörässä kerrassaan hyväksi tavaraksi. Tuon tavaran yksi parhaista puolista on sen puhdistettavuus.  Raakaa pinelineä ketjupesuriin, pyörittelyä ja lähes kaikki paska on poissa.  Huuhtelu vedellä ja atf:ää perään.  Ketjun pesuun ja voiteluun menee ehkä 5 minuuttia, eikä tartte edes irrottaa pyörästä.  Toinen hyvä puoli on se, että se ei näytä keräävän pahasti pölyä ja paskaa itseensä.  Tämä sillä varauksella, että kyseessä on vain maantiellä ajelu.  Takavaihtajan pikkurulliin ei ole ilmaantunut "tatinaa" oikeastaan ollenkaan. Yhdellä öljyämisellä olen ajellut n. 300-500km. Tippa niveleen riittää ja kuivaksi ei ole mennyt edes sateella. Sateessa en tosin oo mitään monen päivän settiä ajanut. Finish linen purkista sain hyvän voitelupullon.  Sillä on helppo tiputella tipat ketjuun.  Spray öljyjen suurin ongelma taitaa olla niissä liuottimissa, joilla öljy tehdään juoksevaksi. Purkista tullessaan on kyllä notkeaa, mutta liuottimet haihtuvat aika nopeasti taivaan tuuliin ja jäljellä jää semmoinen tiukka mähmä, joka on todella ikävää putsattavaa, varsinkin sitten, kun se on kerännyt itseensä pölyä ja paskaa muutaman viikon.

----------


## lansive

Muc off dry lube on kyllä Aunuksen aalloista. Reissussa piti ostaa tuota kun ketjut alkoivat kitisemään ja voiteluaineet jäivät kotiin. Eihän se kestänyt edes 300 km retkipyörän ketjuissa kun piti lisätä. Weldtiten vastaava on kestänyt vähintään tuplaten. Ja ihan taiteen sääntöjen mukaan laitoin huolellisesti joka linkkiin erikseen.

----------


## Grugi

Dry Lubesta en tiedä mutta Wet lube on ollut ihan toimivaa tavaraa, ei ole turhiä ääniä kuulunut ja hyvin pelittää muutenkin.

----------


## ErnoNykanen

Muc off dry lube kuluu kyllä erittäin nopeasti ketjuista, kuivallakin kelillä. Itse olen nyt käyttänyt wet lubea samalta valmistajalta, joka kyllä kestää paremmin kuin dry, mutta miinuspuolena ketjut keräävät huomattavasti enemmän likaa. Tämä siitäkin huolimatta,  että olen antanut öljyn imeytyä yön yli ennen huolellista pois pyyhkimistä. Dry lube ei kerännyt likaa käytännössä ollenkaan.

----------


## Nappulakenka

Mulla on vielä dry luben kanssa testit kesken, mutta huomasin tuon wet luben kanssa sellaisen jutun, että jos pyörä syystä tai toisesta seisoo pidemmän ajan käyttämättä(1-2 viikkoa), niin ketjut kohmettuvat. Liekö sitten öljy pääsee kuivahtamaan ja siitä tulee tahmeaa vähän niinkuin tehdasrasvat noissa ketjuissa. Eipä siinä kunhan lenkille pääsee ja ketjut lämpenee niin kaikki toimii taas normaalisti. Tuoksu on mitä mainion molemmissa öljyissä ja aamun pikkutunneilla pienessä hiprakassa dry lube+uv-valo ja aika vastustamaton yhdistelmä.

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

> Muc off dry lube kuluu kyllä erittäin nopeasti ketjuista, kuivallakin kelillä.



Täällä sama kokemus. Jotain muuta seuraavaksi.

----------


## arctic biker

Mikäs on tämä lyhyt aika? Tai oikeammin ajokilometrit. Dynamic trockenschmierstoffia maantiepyörän ketjuun laitan jotain 200 kilsan välein.

----------


## ErnoNykanen

> Mikäs on tämä lyhyt aika? Tai oikeammin ajokilometrit. Dynamic trockenschmierstoffia maantiepyörän ketjuun laitan jotain 200 kilsan välein.



Joku 100 km kuivassa maastossa tuntuu riittävän siihen, että ketjuista alkaa taas pientä ääntä kuulua. Käytännössä Dry lubea kuuluisi varmaan joka lenkin jälkeen lisätä. Ja melkein sen hinnan voisi itse siitä maksaakin, että ketjuja ei tarvis pestä niin usein.

----------


## DjZorlag

Mitäs muuten pidätte sopivana/juuri riittävänä ketjuvoiteluaineen määränä? Kokemuksen mukaan jopa sotkevimmilla aineilla esim. öljyt/vaseliini on mahdollista saada pidettyä ketju jos ei nyt kirkkaana niin edes kohtalaisen näköisenä jos ainetta käyttää aivan hävyttömän vähän. Esim. aineen laiton jälkeen pyyhitään useita kertoja kuivalla paperilla ylimääräiset pois eli oikeastaan mitään ei näy pinnassa. Tuolloin kuitenkin tahtoo käydä niin että heti tai viimeistään melko pian ketjusta alkaa kuulumaan aina sen kiristyessä pieni "tsirt, tsirt" -ääni. Onko tuosta ainut haitta korvien välissä? Tasaisessa pyörityksessä ei kuitenkaan kuulu mitään.

Nyt tehdään kyllä kärpäsestä härkänen mutta itse olen ajatellut asian märkä/wet -voiteluaineita käytettäessä noin:

Ketju kitisee/sirisee = Voitelua aivan liian vähän.
Ketju sirahtaa lähes huomaamattomasti polkaistaessa = Voitelua hieman liian vähän.
Ketjusta ei kuulu kuin korkeintaan hiekan rohinaa ja tarkemmalla tarkastelulla ketju ja rattaat ovat mustuneet selvästi = Voitelua ainakin ollut liian paljon.

Sitten paras olisi jossain tuossa kahden viimeisen välillä ja se tilannehan ei tietenkään kauan pysy. Käsitänköhän oikean määrän oikein.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kuivavoiteluaineista ei ole kokemusta mutta vakavasti olen harkinnut niitäkin. Koska ajoa mulla tulee lähinnä kuivissa ja pölyisissä/hiekkaisissa olosuhteissa niin tuo kuivavoiteluaineen jopa likaa hylkivä ominaisuus kuulostaisi erittäin kivalta. Lisäämisen tarpeella ei nyt niin olisi väliä kun joka tapauksessa joudun putsaamaan ja öljyämään ketjua ihan muutaman tunnin välein. (maastossa on turha puhua kilometreistä kun keskarit vaihtelee 5-15 välillä  :No huh!: )

----------


## arctic biker

> Joku 100 km kuivassa maastossa tuntuu riittävän siihen, että ketjuista  alkaa taas pientä ääntä kuulua. Käytännössä Dry lubea kuuluisi varmaan  joka lenkin jälkeen lisätä. Ja melkein sen hinnan voisi itse siitä  maksaakin, että ketjuja ei tarvis pestä niin usein.



Bike-lehden ketjurasvatestissä suositeltiin samaa sadan kilsan välein öljyämistä maasturin ketjuille. Kun omat korvani ei enää niin hyvät ole niin maastriin aina märän lenkin jälkeen ketjuihin öljyä ja maantierukkiin kuivilla keleillä aina 200 kilsan välein. Enkä koskaan pese millään naftalla tahi bensalla!!!

----------


## arctic biker

Jos joku vaseliinia ketjuihinsa laittaa niin (imho) on harkinnan paikka. Se ku vaan ja sillai muttei vaseliini ja/tai moottoriöljy ketjuihin kuulu. Nimimerkillä vuosikymmenten mittaan kaikki idioottimaisuudet tehneenä...

----------


## lansive

> Jos joku vaseliinia ketjuihinsa laittaa niin (imho) on harkinnan paikka. Se ku vaan ja sillai muttei vaseliini ja/tai moottoriöljy ketjuihin kuulu. Nimimerkillä vuosikymmenten mittaan kaikki idioottimaisuudet tehneenä...



Opiskeluaikana kiinalainen solukaveri rasvasi ketjut samalla auringonkukkaöljyllä, mitä käytti paistamiseen. Autoin raukkaa ja lainasin oikeaa öljyä. Oli nimittäin marraskuussa aika jäykkää menoa.

Että melko varma oon ettei ihan kaikkia idioottimaisuuksia ole vielä kokeiltu. Toki seison korjattuna jos olet ruokaöljyä käyttänyt. ATF ja teräketjuöljy on minullakin jo syntilistalla.

----------


## arctic biker

Kieltämättä ruoka-öljy on jääny väliin! Teräketju-öljyä olen käyttänyt. Itte-asiassa Discountilta ostin mennä vuonna Dynamicin kettenöliä 250 ml putelin. Katoin että ompas halpaa, no vielä halvemmalla saan moottorisahaan samaa tavaraa tuolta koneliike Hyttisen isosta säiliöstä kun käyn 4 litran kanisterin kanssa kylässä.

----------


## DjZorlag

No nyt loppuu se hifistely!  :Leveä hymy:  Mitäs vikaa teräketjuöljyssä on? Nimessäkin mainitaan ketjuöljy?  :Sarkastinen:  

No en kyllä ole tuota kokeillut mutta en menisi vannomaan etten pahassa tilanteessa ja paremman puutteessa kokeilisi. Varmaan toimii aika samalla tavalla kuten muutkin öljyt esim. moottoriöljyt.  Enemmän varmaan vain putsausta ja lisäystä olisi tiedossa.

Aihetta sivuten: Kerran laitettiin kaverin vaihdevaijereita voitelemaan sitä todella pahanhajuista 80w-90 vaihteistoöljyä. Hyvin on pojalla pelanneet vaihtee... eikun hetkinen... oikeinhan se meni sittenkin.

----------


## Polun tukko

Miulla menee hermo. Mikä se nyt on se öljy/rasva johon paska tarttuu vähiten? Alkaa uituttaa ihan uitusti tämä paskaisuus.
Oma mantra ketjujen kanssa menee lyhyesti näin:

-lenkin jälkeen jos koko pyörä on pesun tarpeessa,saatan pestä ketjupesurilla ja raa'alla pinelinella myös ketjut. Jos ketjut pestään,puhaltelen näistä enimmät vedet paineilmalla pois,jonka jälkeen vielä rullailen rätin välissä ja jätän kuivumaan.
-sitten ajopäivänä,useita tunteja ennen lähtöä laitan öljyn(kelistä riippuen esim muc offindry tai wet lubea.)
-annan öljyn vetäytyä kuosiinsa jokusen tunnin jonka jälkeen ennen lenkille lähtöä enimmät pois.
-jos pyörää ei pestä/tarvitse pestä niin rullailen ketjuja rätin välissä ja lisään niin tultuani samaa öljyä kun mitä laitoin lähtiessäni.(tippa tavaraa tippa/linkki.)

Nyt olen siis olen käyttänyt pääosin muc offin wet lubea. Mielestäni siinä ei ole muuta hyvää kuin että se pysyy. Paskaa kerää rumasti sanottuna aivan helvetisti.dry lube siinä mielessä parempaa ettei kerää juuri paskaa kun ei läträä liikaa. Mutta ei taasen pysy märällä sitten ketjussa yhtään. Welditen tf2 käytetty myös mutta ei oikein tiedä kerääkö enemmän jopa paskaa kuin nuo muccit.

Alkaa ahdistaa. Auttakaa.

----------


## Lare

Kokeile aseöljyä.

----------


## arctic biker

> Nyt olen siis olen käyttänyt pääosin muc offin wet lubea. Mielestäni  siinä ei ole muuta hyvää kuin että se pysyy. Paskaa kerää rumasti  sanottuna aivan helvetisti



Motorexin Wet Lubea olen uskollisesti tunkenut märän kevätkauden, kun tuota nyt sattuu olemaan. Kahden ketjun systeemillä.
Vanha irti, uus tilalle,mahdollisesti rattaiden ynnä pakan puhdistusta.  Töhnäinen ketju seinälle roikkumaan, suihkaus Dynamicin kettenreinigeriä ja Muc-offin harjalla ynnä rätillä paskat pois. Kuivaisin paine-ilmalla jos kompura olis,nyyh. Wet Lubean sitten ja jätän ketjun roikkumaan seuraavaa tarvetta varten. Kunhan varastoni loppuu niin saattaa olla jotta pitäydyn kuivan kelin öljyissä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Sama Motorexin tuote täälläkin. Hyvä aine voiteluominaisuuksiltaan, mutta paska tarttuu kyllä. Minä putsailen CRC: n bräkleenillä kun tuota tulee sattuneesta syystä ostettua laatikollinen kerrallaan.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Miulla menee hermo. Mikä se nyt on se öljy/rasva johon paska tarttuu vähiten? Alkaa uituttaa ihan uitusti tämä paskaisuus.
> Oma mantra ketjujen kanssa menee lyhyesti näin:
> 
> -lenkin jälkeen jos koko pyörä on pesun tarpeessa,saatan pestä ketjupesurilla ja raa'alla pinelinella myös ketjut. Jos ketjut pestään,puhaltelen näistä enimmät vedet paineilmalla pois,jonka jälkeen vielä rullailen rätin välissä ja jätän kuivumaan.
> -sitten ajopäivänä,useita tunteja ennen lähtöä laitan öljyn(kelistä riippuen esim muc offindry tai wet lubea.)
> -annan öljyn vetäytyä kuosiinsa jokusen tunnin jonka jälkeen ennen lenkille lähtöä enimmät pois.
> -jos pyörää ei pestä/tarvitse pestä niin rullailen ketjuja rätin välissä ja lisään niin tultuani samaa öljyä kun mitä laitoin lähtiessäni.(tippa tavaraa tippa/linkki.)
> 
> Nyt olen siis olen käyttänyt pääosin muc offin wet lubea. Mielestäni siinä ei ole muuta hyvää kuin että se pysyy. Paskaa kerää rumasti sanottuna aivan helvetisti.dry lube siinä mielessä parempaa ettei kerää juuri paskaa kun ei läträä liikaa. Mutta ei taasen pysy märällä sitten ketjussa yhtään. Welditen tf2 käytetty myös mutta ei oikein tiedä kerääkö enemmän jopa paskaa kuin nuo muccit.
> ...



Tuota: http://www.squirtlube.com/

meinaan testaa muccarin dry luben jälkeen.

----------


## kervelo

Kokemukseni mukaan Dynamicin kettenöl on kokeilemistani märän kelin öljyistä se kaikkein vähiten sotkeva. Öljy sai myös hyvät arviot Tourin vertailussa muutama vuosi sitten.

----------


## arctic biker

> Mitäs vikaa teräketjuöljyssä on? Nimessäkin mainitaan ketjuöljy?



Moottori-öljyä öljypumppu painaa koko ajan lisää, öljyn puhdistavat/liuottavat ainesosat pesevät koneen sisuskaluja ja öljynsuodin sitten siilaa paskat  itseensä. 
Fillarin ketju-öljyn pitäisi muodostaa ketjun sisälle pysyvä kerros, sen pitäisi olla tunkeutumiskyvyltään niin hyvää että ilman painetta imeytyy omia aikojaan ketjun nivelten sisälle.

Teräketju-öljyäkin pumppuaa sahan öljypumppu koko ajan lisää. Pakosti tuo on aika sitkasta ainetta, teräketjuhan liikkuu aika vinhaa vauhtia. 

Tässä ketjunvoitelu/puhtaanapito-keskustelussa on näitä eri uskonsuuntien näkemyseroja, jonkinlainen balanssi ja järki olis hyvä löytää muutoin läträämiseen kulutettu aika ja raha ei enää vastaa tarkoitustaan.

Dynamicin Kettenreiniger-spray jäi kerran koriin kun kehuivat olevan riittävän tehokasta ulkopuoliseen pesuun muttei niin äreätä että huuhtoo myös rasvat ketjun sisältä. Wurthin 10% tehopesu-liuos on tuossa verrokkituotteena. Bräkleeni mun opilla alkaa olla riskirajalla. Oikein passelia kyllä rattaille ynnä pakalle ja moneen muuhunkin paikkaan.

Edit. Ajatteluni mukaan käytän semmoisia ketju-öljyjä jotka pysyvät ketjun sisällä, grindatessa varsinkin rattaille ja pakalle kertyvä öljy kerää hiekkaa ja oikein tehokkaasti kuluttaa. Pyhässä kolminaisuudessa ketju on se halvin vaihdettava.

----------


## appmot

> Tuota: http://www.squirtlube.com/
> 
> meinaan testaa muccarin dry luben jälkeen.



Tätä olen joskus parikin kertaa täällä suositellu aiemmin. Ei tarvitse pestä ketjuja eikä pakkaa, eikä sottaa pyörää. Silloin tällöin lisää, kun alkaa kuulumaan ääntä ketjusta.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mistä tuota squirttia saa? Bike-componentsilla eikä crc:llä näyttänyt olevan.

----------


## PeeHoo

Käytin pari kertaa maantiedillarissa  spray-öljyä. Ketjut aloivat kitistä alle 100 km:n ajon jälkeen. Siirryin takaisin normaaliin öljyyn.

----------


## Grugi

> Mistä tuota squirttia saa? Bike-componentsilla eikä crc:llä näyttänyt olevan.



http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...e-120-ml-56117

----------


## Veneilijä

Tässä resepti, jota olen toteuttanut noin 25 vuotta (aina kun olen jaksanut): 1. Kahdet ketjut + missing link (ennen piti käyttää pinnejä); 2. Vaihdetaan likaiset ketjut puhtaisiin + pyyhitää rätillä kaikki irtoava, puhdas öljy pois; 3. Likaiset liuotetaan puhtaaksi teollisuusbensiinillä + pestään tensidipohjaiselle puhdistusaineella + huuhdotaan KUUMALLA vedellä + kuivataan kuivauskaapissa/saunassa + voidellaan Pedro'silla; 4. Laitetaan odottamaan hyllyyn; 5. Palataan kohtaan 2.

Ketjujen puhdistaminen ns. ketjupesurilla sopii hätävaraksi (silloin, ku ei jaksa :-)), muuten se on itsensä pettämistä. Yleisin vika öljyämisessä lienee liiallinen öljyn käyttö. Ketjut pitää rasvata heti lenkin jälkeen ja pyyhkiä lenkille lähdettäessä kaikki irti lähtevä öljy huolellisesti pois.

Missing link + ne kahdet pihdit ovat oikeasti loistava keksintö!

----------


## appmot

Kuullostaa kyllä työläältä toimenpiteeltä tuo ketjun hoito...Ei ole missing linkistä kokemuksia, mutta näitä käytän, eikä tarvitse pihtejä:http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...=174;pgc=13:61

Tuota Squirttia olen Signaturesta hakenut.

----------


## Kettu-Pekka

Se on laitettava sama systeemi kuin moottorisahassa. Parin litran tankki ketjuöljyä ja siitä voitelusuutin suoraan ketjulle...  :Vink:

----------


## arctic biker

Itse asiassa noita säiliöllisiä fillarin ketjun voitelusysteemejähän on ollut fillareissa, rapiat sata vuotta sitten...

----------


## arctic biker

Jaa ei oo Viston linkkaamaa masiinaa enää saatavilla. Silloin kun olin pikkasen nuorempi niin mopoissa oli täysin suojattuja ketjuja, sinne ei ulkopuolista likaa päässy millään ilveellä. Ei vaan onnistu nykyvaihtajilla ja muistan kyllä että ekan ketjunvaihdon jälkeen noista mopoistakin jotenkin unohtui suojat asentamatta.

----------


## Veneilijä

> Jaa ei oo Viston linkkaamaa masiinaa enää saatavilla. Silloin kun olin pikkasen nuorempi niin mopoissa oli täysin suojattuja ketjuja, sinne ei ulkopuolista likaa päässy millään ilveellä. Ei vaan onnistu nykyvaihtajilla ja muistan kyllä että ekan ketjunvaihdon jälkeen noista mopoistakin jotenkin unohtui suojat asentamatta.



Isäukko meinas kimmastua pahasti, kun revin sen pappa-Tunturista ketjukotelon pois. Silloinhan mopot oli virallisesti moottoripolkupyöriä, joten ei tämä kommentti ihan off-topiciksi mennyt.

----------


## AnttiL

https://www.storm-motor.fi/mp-tarvik...itelija-musta/

----------


## sakuvaan

Bike discountista pari flindaa tilasin Squirttia.

Heitin tossa ~30km lenkin pölisevillä hiekkateillä ja vähän helsingin hietsussa läskillä ja ketjut eivät alkaneet rahisemaan, eli väite että tuo rasva on hyvää pölyisissä oloissa pitänee paikkaansa melko hyvin, rasvauskiekkoja on vasta kaksi takana joten mainostettua ketjun putsaantumista ei ole vielä ehtinyt tapahtua, märällä en myöskään ole ajanut mutta siitä sitten kun märät kelit tulee vastaan myöhemmin ja tulee uitettua mudassa kalustoa.

----------


## JiiPee

Vajavaisen kokemukseni mukaan, tri flow voiteluaineen ominaisuudet ylittäneet kaikki toiveeni. Ainoa oikea.

----------


## sakuvaan

~100km takana ekojen rasvauskertojen jälkeen

Ennen tätä laitoin tarkoituksella liikaa Squirttia ketjuihin(3 rasvauskertaa, annoin kuivua välissä), tavara ei tosiaan tuki jockey wheelejä ja hammasrattaita, ylimääräinen kuivunut vaha/rasva puskee moskat ja ylimääräisen aineen ulos rullien ja lenkkien välistä ja tippuu lastuina/nökäreinä pois ajossa, pyyhin rätillä ketjun pintapuolisesti kiiltäväksi ja ketju on edelleen ajossa hiljainen, märällä ajoa ei vielä ole kunnolla tullut.

----------


## frp

Squirt häviää riittävästi märällä ajaessa kokonaan. Kerran kahden päivän reissulla ekana päivänä ajoin sateessa 6 tuntia (maantiellä) ja aamulla kun piti matkaa jatkaa niin ketju oli täysin "kuiva" ja kitisevä koppura. Piti ajaa lähimpään kauppaan ostaan rasvaa. Opiksi tästä lähinnä se, että lyhyelläkin pyöräreissulla pitää olla rasvaa mukana.

----------


## sakuvaan

Hyvä tietää

Tosin tilanne on mulla muc offi dry'n kanssa kans, 3 tuntia mutarallia ja ketjut on rutikuivat

----------


## ___

Mikäs on nykyään suositeltava ketjurasva, kun käyttäjä arvostaa rasvauksen helppoutta ja sotkemattomuutta?

Tällä hetkellä käytössä on Bilteman ketju"rasvaa", joka kerää itseensä oikein mukavasti kaiken mahdollisen hiekan ja pölyn noin kolmen metrin säteeltä, ja muuttuu sitten mustaksi, tahmeaksi tahnaksi. Tämä tahna hioo varmasti ketjuja ja rattaita vähä vähältä ohuemmaksi ja sotkee kaikki paikat, jos sitä alkaa irrottelemaan pala kerrallaan... En tykkää.

----------


## frp

yllä mainittu Squirt, kunhan muistaa että sitä pitää lisäillä vähän useammin varsinkin jos on ajanut märällä.

----------


## PedroK

Tää on pätevä ja riittoisa aine Canadasta. Orontas merkiltään.

----------


## ViliA

+1 squirtille. Käytössä niin maantiellä kuin maastossa enkä pois vaihtaisi. Varsinkin maastossa kun rapaa lentää niin arvostaa ettei ketjuun tartu niin paljoa moskaa.

----------


## sakuvaan

Aika hyvin toi squirtti on kestäny märkääkin keliä mulla, ainakin verrattuna pariin muuhun dry lubeen, tavara on  riittoisaa ja ei sotke paikkoja joten tuolla rasvailu on suht miellyttävä kokemus kun voimansiirto ja runko ei ole lähmässä joka rasvauksen jälkeen.

Ostan uudestaan.

----------


## arctic biker

Edelleenkin Dynamic Dry Lube, satunnaisesti Motorexin Wet Lube. Voi tieten olla että ens viikon tilaukseen lipsahtaa  Squirt-pänikkäkin. Oli öljy mikä hyvänsä niin kunnolla sateella uitetut ketjut (imho) kaipaa hoivaa heti lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## sakuvaan

KMC on muuten kelpuuttanut squirtin kans tehdasrasvaksikin:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/08/04/...ed-kmc-chains/

----------


## inbox

Squirttia täälläkin ja on kyllä parasta mitä olen maasturissa käyttänyt. Ei kerää moskaa. Kunnon sadekelillä en ole vielä päässyt testaamaan.

----------


## arctic biker

> This eliminates the recommended step of degreasing them before first use  of Squirt and primes them for clean, smooth and quiet use.



Huh! Mun uskontosuunnassa on kuolemansynti pestä tehdasrasvoja ketjusta pois :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hardza

Squirttia lähti kanssa tulemaan yks purkki tänne. Ei ole aikaisempaa kokemusta ns paremmista ketjurasvoista, toivottavasti tämä mullistaa mun elämän.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tällaista Pedroksen vahaa joskus hommasin kokeeksi, mutta onpas se surkeata näissä +10 kesäkeleissä. Toimiiko nuo vahat missään alle +20C keleissä? Tuolla aineella XT-vaihteet taantuu Acera tasolle.  :Hymy: 

Mutta kun tuota Finish Linen Teflonia en löytänyt mistään, niin hain tilalle Motonetista Shimano PTFE öljyä. Ja olikin euron halvempaa kuin CRC:llä.  :Hymy: 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...0/rp-prod31329
http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38382...TFE-Lube-100ml

----------


## jaantooni

^^Minulla on toiminut toi PTFE litku ihan hyvin kunhan 
vaan muistaa laittaa lenkin jälkeen eikä ennen lenkkiä ja vähän vaan. Sen jälkeen pyyhin rätillä pitkään ja hartaasti(sama ennen lenkkiä). Jos sitä liikaa laittaa niin tulee sitä mustaa litkua ketjun pinnalle joka onkin yksi miinuspuoli siinä öljyssä. Varovainen kannattaa olla koska sitä on niin veemäinen putsata poijes ja sitää tervaa riittää vielä muutamallekkin lenkille.

----------


## CamoN

> ^^Minulla on toiminut toi PTFE litku ihan hyvin kunhan 
> vaan muistaa laittaa lenkin jälkeen eikä ennen lenkkiä ja vähän vaan. Sen jälkeen pyyhin rätillä pitkään ja hartaasti(sama ennen lenkkiä). Jos sitä liikaa laittaa niin tulee sitä mustaa litkua ketjun pinnalle joka onkin yksi miinuspuoli siinä öljyssä. Varovainen kannattaa olla koska sitä on niin veemäinen putsata poijes ja sitää tervaa riittää vielä muutamallekkin lenkille.



Samat kokemukset minulla. Olen käyttänyt pitkään pelkkää spray-TF2:sta, mutta Mallorcan reissulle pakatessa painepullo tuntui jotenkin epäkäytännölliseltä joten otin tippapullon Shimanon PTFE:tä. Eräänä iltana lenkin jälkeen laitoin tipan per linkki ja kuivauksen kanssa pidin vissiin vähän liikaa kiirettä. Ei nitinää enää koko loppureissun aikana, tulikohan siinä 600-700 kilometriä mutta lopulta ketju olikin sitten sellaisen paksun mustan jankin peitossa. Toki sama mähnä oli levinnyt myös pakkaan, chainstayihin ja takakiekkoon. Aikalailla hartaasti voitelin taas lähes pelkällä liuottimella kun pääsin kotiin, niin sai palikat edes puhtaan näköisiksi.

----------


## jaantooni

Ensimmaisen kerran kun ostin tuota shimanon PTFEetä, niin laitoin muutaman ensimmäisen kerran liikaa sitä ja en pyyhkinyt yli määräisiä pois. lopputuloskin oli se että kun se keräsi kaiken mukaansa niin meinasin heittää koko pullon menemään, kunnes muu öljy oli loppu ja päätin vielä kerran kokeilla laittaa varovasti ja vähäsen vaan, kunnolla pyyhkimällä. lenkin jälkeen vilkaisin ketjua ja likaa oli vain vähä kuten muitakin litkuja käyttäessä. Ja muutenkin minun mielestä jos ketjun haluaa pitää kunnossa niin täytyyhä siihen nähdä vähän vaivaa!

----------


## sledgehammer

Mä pesin kevään kunniaksi ketjut bensalla, jonka jälkeen vielä tiskasin fairyllä ja lopuksi vetelin päälle motorexin drylube rasvat, kun ketju oli kuiva. Jäi vaan askarruttamaan, että mikä tuosta tavarasta tekee "kuivaa", kun ihan öljyltä se vaikutti.  Aika näyttää miten toimii.

----------


## cobbo

No kuivuuko se ajan kanssa niinkuin "kuiva" -rasvat yleensäkin; pitäähän siinä rasvassa jotain kuljetusainetta olla joka huuhtoo voiteluaineen ketjun sisään? Finishlinen dry menee ajan myötä melko kuivaksi, shimpan PTFE kanssa jossain määrin (edelliset huomiot käyttötavasta samoja kuin itsellä). Kylmässä ja kosteassa varastossa saattaa mennä aikaa ennenkuin noin käy...siksi viileällä kelillä jätän pesun jälkeen ketjut sisätiloihin roikkumaan ennen fillariin asennusta, niin ehtii ylimääräiset volatiilit ainesosat rasvasta haihtua pois.

Tiedä sitten kuinka hyperbolea tuo "kuiva" fillarirasvoissa on, mun mielestä oikeasti kuivavoiteluaine on grafiittipölyn tms. tapainen matsku joka vain peittää liukupinnat ohuenohuella kerroksella. Ei taida ympäristölle avoimena oleville ketjuille kauhean hyvin (mutu) toimia.

----------


## sledgehammer

Katsotaan kuivuuko. Molemmat fillarit ovat kohta olleet vuorokauden sisällä.  Täytyy tsekata kun pääsen töistä kotiin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Oho, kiitoksia tiedoista.

Itse en tykkää yhtään niistä rasvoista jotka sotkevat koko voimansiirron. Ja siksi olen tykännyt tuosta Finish Linen Dry-öljystä. Sitä saa käyttää aika huolettomasti ja silti takapakka pysyy siistin näköisenä.

Millaista tämä Muc-Off on, jos tuolla voimansiirron tervaamis-indeksillä mitataan?
http://www.sportax.fi/product/231/muc-off-dry-lube

Entäs tämä R-Techin RSP?

----------


## JackOja

> Itse en tykkää yhtään niistä rasvoista jotka sotkevat koko voimansiirron...



Siksi tässäkin topicissa on monesti mainostettu Squirtlubea. Pysyy paikat puhtaana.

edit:




> Tarkennetaan vielä että haluan ostaa öljyn  Tamperelaisesta kivijalkaliikkestä. Jostain ihme periaattesta...



Jaa no sitten! Ihan sama periaate osittain minulla, siksi joku saisikin maahantuoda Squirttia  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Siksi tässäkin topicissa on monesti mainostettu Squirtlubea. Pysyy paikat puhtaana.



Tarkennetaan vielä että haluan ostaa öljyn Tamperelaisesta kivijalkaliikkestä. Jostain ihme periaattesta...  :Hymy:

----------


## ViliA

> Tarkennetaan vielä että haluan ostaa öljyn Tamperelaisesta kivijalkaliikkestä. Jostain ihme periaattesta...



Signaturesta saa....ainakin aikaisemmin on ssanut

----------


## jaantooni

Kysäsempä nyt että onko jollain kokemusta tuosta Zefalin dry lubesta. Menen tässä jokupäivä motonetistä hakemaan tuota shimpan PTFE lubea lisää nii voisi semmonenkin tarttua mukaan.

----------


## sledgehammer

Oli se motorexi kuivunut ketjuihin työpäivän aikana.  Hyvin toimi lenkillä, ei kerännyt paskaa.

----------


## JohannesP

Signaturesta olen aikasempina vuosina Squirttia ostanut. Tulikin mieleen et tarvis käydä hakemassa uusi purkki, luultavasti vieläkin myyvät. Pitää paikat mukavan kirkkaina.

----------


## Nappulakenka

> Millaista tämä Muc-Off on, jos tuolla voimansiirron tervaamis-indeksillä mitataan?
> http://www.sportax.fi/product/231/muc-off-dry-lube



Alkuun tuo puhdistaa ketjua, joten kakkaa nousee pintaan, mutta sen jälkeen voimansiirto on pysynyt puhtaana.

----------


## N-K

Itse en ihan ole vakuuttunut tosta Muc-Offista. Tuntuu lähtevän vähän turhankin nopeasti ketjuista ja alkaa taas kuulostaa kuivalta. Shimanon PTFE öljy toiminut itsellä kyllä paremmin.
Pitänee kuitenkin antaa tolle vielä mahdollisuus. Ehkä pitää pistää vähän enempi tavaraa sisään.

----------


## WetWillie

Phillips Gun Oil 😃

----------


## Ohiampuja

XXL myy näitä Prolink-öljyjä. Kahta mallia näytti Kalevassa olevan hyllyssä...
http://www.xxl.fi/pyoraily/huolto/hu...080208_1_style

Ps. Löysin varaston kätköistä 2 avaamatonta pullon Finish Lineä Teflonia ja yhden Muc-Off Ceramic:a. Olin näköjään hommannut öljyä varastoon juuri näitä tilanteita varten. Mutta harmi kun ei enää muista mitä on tullut aikoinaan hankittua. Pitäisi silloin tällöin pitää inventointi omille kamoille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Halloo halloo

^ Erehdyin ostamaan XXL:n ainetta, kun jotain piti saada. Karmeaa ainetta. Käytän ehkä seuraavan kerran, kun/jos oikeat aineet loppuvat ennen kuin on ehtinyt hankkimaan täydennystä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jotenkin hauska juttu tämä ketjujen voitelu. Todella pieni yksityiskohta koko pyöräharrastuksessa, mutta silti arjessa aika merkittävä  :Hymy:

----------


## esma

Kun täällä tuntuu olevan näitä squirt uskovia niin onkos teillä tullut vastaan tilannetta että ketjut on muuten toimivan oloiset mutta sateen jälkeen seuraavana päivänä ilmestyy ulkolenkkien sisäpintaan ruostetta. Mulla kävi noin kun ultegran ketjuilla poljin kahden päivän aikana märässä. Ei kitise vielä, ketjut on tosi hiljaset mutta ulkoasu alkaa epäilyttää. Ruske kukka ei oo kivan näköinen ketjuissa. Oliskohan noi pitänyt upottaa kokonaan squirttiin eikä vaan keskittyä runsaasti tiputtelemaan sitä linkkeihin? Se mitä ketjuille tein niin pesin ne ja kahdesti käsittelin squirtillä.

----------


## sledgehammer

Alan olemaan vakuuttunut, että Mororexin drylube on paskaa. kerää moskaa siinä missä tavallinen öljykin ja tuskinpa toi sen paremmin voiteleekaan.  Huti jälleen kerran.   Alkaa vähän ihmetyttää, miten tuostakin tuotteesta on saatu tämmönen 4-tähden arvostelu aikaiseksi...

http://road.cc/content/review/72509-...dry-chain-lube

----------


## mhelander

> Kun täällä tuntuu olevan näitä squirt uskovia niin onkos teillä tullut vastaan tilannetta että ketjut on muuten toimivan oloiset mutta sateen jälkeen seuraavana päivänä ilmestyy ulkolenkkien sisäpintaan ruostetta. Mulla kävi noin kun ultegran ketjuilla poljin kahden päivän aikana märässä. Ei kitise vielä, ketjut on tosi hiljaset mutta ulkoasu alkaa epäilyttää. Ruske kukka ei oo kivan näköinen ketjuissa. Oliskohan noi pitänyt upottaa kokonaan squirttiin eikä vaan keskittyä runsaasti tiputtelemaan sitä linkkeihin? Se mitä ketjuille tein niin pesin ne ja kahdesti käsittelin squirtillä.



Sanoisin että normaalia. Saman tekisi "kuivavoideltu" ketju sateen jälkeen etenkin jos sillä on ajettu jonkin verran ennen sadelenkkiä.

Koska Squirtissa ei varsinaisesti ole voiteluainetta niin ainoa joka estää ruostumista on ketjun levyjen pinnoitus tai sen puuttuessa Squirtin vahakerros.

Ketju tuskin alkaa kitisemään, mulla ne alkaa helisemään kuin ketju rasvojen poispesun jälkeen. Kuivavoideltu ketju kitisee jopa sateessa kun on uudelleen voitelun aika. Näin siis Finish Line Teflon öljyllä.

Kävin tänään 60:n maastolenkin ajamassa, ketjussa tuore voitelu ja yksi töissäkäynti alla. Koko ajan satoi ja monta kertaa kävi pyörä napoja myöten vedessä, oli mutaa, savea, hiekkaa, neulasia ja kaikkea siltä väliltä. Ketjumelu oli välillä kuin tela-ajoneuvon kulku soralla mutta hyvin rapisi sotkut lenkin edetessä pois ja kotona ketju näyttää yhtä puhtaalta kuin lähtiessä. Ehkä vähän kuivalta kuulosti joten katsotaan miltä huomenna vaikuttaa.

Mulla on Campan R11 ketjut jotka ei helpolla ruostu ja muutenkin toimii hyvin Squirtin kanssa. Edessä on Rotorin QX1 NW ja takana simpan M9000 11-40.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## mhelander

Ai niin, yleensä tulee sateessa ajon jälkeen pyyhkäistyä rätillä vedet pois ketjusta ja joskus jätettyä pyörä talliin kuivaamaan. Kuivavoideltu ketju tulee pyyhkäistyä rätillä johon suihkautan WD-40:stä, pitää ruosteen pois eikä pilaa voitelua.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## N-K

> Itse en ihan ole vakuuttunut tosta Muc-Offista.



Nyt vähän kattavammalla käytöllä on pakko perua puheeni. Ihan loistavaa tavaraahan toi on. Sitä vaan pitää pistää melko reippaasti jotta menee perille asti.

----------


## Vrad

muc-offin drylubea on tullut käytettyä. Eka putsannu ketjut ja rattaat pesurilla ja rätillä jossa Muc-offin cleaneria. Kuivaus. ketju pyörimään ja drylubea linkkien päälle. sitten drylubea rättiin ja ketju pyörimään.  Tulee tasainen kerros ympäri ketjua. Anna kuivua yön yli. Toimii.

----------


## Gibsy

@Vrad, miksi ketjun ulkosivut pitäisi öljytä?

----------


## Vrad

ei varsinaisesti tarvitse,  tulee samalla ylimääräiset pyyhittyä. mutta ohuen ohut kerros mun pään mukaan ei ainakaan haittaa erurattaiden välillä hinkatessa, myös etuvaihtaja ääriasennoissa hinkkaa yms.  Ja mun mielestä kun toi pinta kuivuu, tarttuu roskat mun kokemuksilla tolla aineella huonommin. 
Ei se mitään ydinfysiikkaa kuitenkaan ole. Muut voivat hifistellä, mä ajan.

----------


## zander

Onko Oulun liikkeistä saatavissa Squirttia? Voisi sitä kokeilla seuraavaksi. Käytössä on ollut White Lightning Clean Ride, joka on ihan ok muuten, mutta ei kestä kyllä pitkään. Pitemmän lenkin loppupuolella jo alkaa tuntua, että saisi lisätä  :Hymy:  Liekkö sitten sama ominaisuus kaikilla näillä kuivavoiteluaineilla.

----------


## cobbo

Squirt alkoi jossain satasen kohdalla kuivan kelin ajoa kuulostaa melko kuivalta ja "helisevältä", ei hiekkarahisevalta mutta...kuivalta. Saattoi olla että sitä ei ollut ihan täyttä määrää liikkeellelähtiessä kun edellinen voitelu suoritettiin pesun jälkeen kosteaan ketjuun. Ei se mun kokemusten mukaan kovin paljon tuota enempää riitä, lisäilenkin suunnilleen 50km...satasen välein. WL:ääkin on ollut joskus mutta en muista yhtään miten se pysyy ketjuissa.

Pintaruostetta saattaa tulla jos vahakerros ei peitä koko ketjua, mutta se on kosmeettista. Talvipyörässä levittelin ketjusta läpi tippuvat ylimääräsquirtit joskus lateksihanska kädessä ketjun ulkopinnoille, lähinnä ruostesuojan vuoksi. Saman varmaan tekisi WD40-rätti. Tätänykyä jaksan säätää Squirtin kanssa aina vaan vähemmän, lisääminen menee tiputtelun sijasta vaan ronskisti ketjua pyörittäen ja vauhdista spruutaten.

----------


## mteebee

Oho Squirttia lisättävä 50-100 kilsan välein? Taisi olla vikatikki tilata tota pullo,no samalla tulee myös puteli Dynamic dry-film litkua,ehkä se olisi vähemmän sotkevaa kuin Shimano ptfe lube. Shimanon eduksi on kyllä todettava että voiteluun olen ollut ihan tyytyväinen,jonkin verran vaan kerää paskaa vaikka antaisi kuivua yön yli ja olisi hankaillut ylimääräiset pois huolella.

----------


## JohannesP

Kyllä se pidempään kestää. Itse olen pitkille lenkeille (100km+) laittanut kaksi käsittelyä edellisenä päivänä ja antanut kuivua välissä ja hyvin toiminut yli 200km matkoilakin. Paljoa pidemmistä ei ole kokemusta. Purkissa itsessään suositus kuivumisajat ynm mitä en nyt muista/pääse tarkistamaan. 
Ja sitä ketjua ei saa sit pyyhkiä vaikka näyttäisi olen reippaasti.

cobbon tapauksessa uskon vahvasti kosteuden heikentäneen kestoa. Muistaakseni ohjeissakin sanotaan, että kuivaan ketjuun. Itse olen aina pesun jälkeen kuivannut hyvin rätillä ja odotellut hetken ennen voitelua.

----------


## cobbo

^Voi hyvinkin olla. Tuo tiheämpi alta satasen voiteluväli viittasi talviajossa olleeseen pyörään, sopivilla loskakeleillä toki muutkin rasvat kuin Squirt kuluu nopeasti pois. Kalliiksihan se tulee, mutta sotkemattomuudesta olen valmis jonkin verran maksamaan varsinkin kylmemmillä keleillä jolloin voimansiirron peseminen on tympeämpää. 

Kylmällä säällä lisäksi tuntuu että kovaksi jäätynyt vaha putoaa muutenkin nopeammin pois ja/tai voitelee heikommin mikä ei ole ihme. Kyselinkin aiemmin sitä onko kellään kokemuksia Squirtin talviversiosta mutta ilmeisesti kukaan ei ole päässyt vielä testaamaan.

Kesäkelien ajosta mulla ei ole vielä kovin paljon kokemusta, hyvä tietää että teho ei ihan satasen kohdalla vielä lopu (ajajasta varmasti loppuu).

----------


## Löylis

Nyt olisi voitelutekniikkaan liittyvä kysymys. Öljyä käyttäessä olen tiputtanut tipan joka lenkkiin ja antanut öljyn levitä jonka jälkeen rätillä pyyhin ylimääräinen pois. Sprayöljyjä käyttäessä suihkuttanut öljyn ketjuun ja liuottimen kuivuttua olen pyyhkinyt ylimääräiset pois. Ongelmaksi muodostuu öljyn määrä. Jos pyyhin ketjun niin että ulkopinnalle ei jää öljyä niin ketju alkaa rahisemaan viimeistään 20-30km ajon jälkeen. Jos ketjuun jättää yhtään enemmän öljyä niin ketju kerää likaa kohtuuttoman paljon ja se leviää koko voimansiirtoon sekä takahaarukkaan.

Ongelma toistuu öljyn merkistä riippumatta. Miten ketjun saisi pysymään voideltuna niin että ketjun ulkopinta pysyisi riittävän kuivana ja puhtaana jos käyttää öljyä ketjun voiteluun? Kyseessä on siis ohuet (teflon-)öljyt, wet lube tyyppisiä öljyjä en ole kokeillut mutta ne ilmeisesti keräävät likaa vielä enemmän. Ketjuvaha on myös käytössä mutta välillä öljyn käytölle on tarvetta ja olisi kiva saada voitelu toimimaan ilman että koko voimansiirto ja takahaarukka on öljystä likaisena.

----------


## Nana

^
En tiedä voisiko johtua kuitenkin öljyn tyypistä, kun itse en ole vastaavaa kokenut. Nyt käytän Muc-Offin keltaista dry lubea hieman sisäpuolella ja varsinaisen voitelun saman sarjan keraamisella C3 dry lubella (vihreä teksti paketissa), eikä minusta kerää erityisesti roskaa ja tuntuu hyvin pysyvän.
Tuo keltainen dry lube on paksumpaa ja sitä laitan vain sisäpuolelle, enkä välttämättä joka kohtaan, vaan vain antamaan lisäsuojaa/liukastetta.
TF2kaan ei minusta kerännyt likaa, vaikka olikin todella halpa. Voitelin sillä pariin kertaan kun muuta ei ollut ja ihan hyvin se homman hoiti.

----------


## orc biker

> ^
> En tiedä voisiko johtua kuitenkin öljyn tyypistä, kun itse en ole vastaavaa kokenut.



Voi. Käyttämäni öljy ei kerää likaa, vaikka en tosiaan pyyhi mitään ylimääräisiä pois. Kyseessä ei ole edes mikään kuivavoiteluaine.

----------


## kuovipolku

Orc bikermaisen suvereeni, konklusiivinen ja tarkoituksellisen niukasti rajoiteulla informaatiolla toetutettu vastaus.


Anyway, 20-30 km tuntuu äärimmäisen vähältä millä tahansa öljyllä, laittoipa sitä kuinka vähän tai pyyhkipä ketjun kuinka tarkasti tahansa. 

FWIW itse en tykkää sprayn käytöstä koska sotken sillä paikat enkä silti osaa annostella sopivasti. Tippapullo on minulle riittävän yksinkertainen. Tippa per nivel, pyöritystä 30 s (ja jos roiskuu, seuraavalla kerralla pienempiä tippoka), kierros kevyesti rätin läpi, ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä (eli vähintään tuntia myöhemmin) rätillä hieman tarkemmin, kestää n. kolme pitempää lenkkiä tai yhden pitkän sadelenkin.

PS Pesun jälkeen tai degreaserin ja vesihuuhtelun jälkeen rättikuivaus + yön yli kuivumaan ennen voitelua. Jälkimmäisen tarpeellisuudesta en tosin ole varma, eikö öljyn pitäisi ajaa vesi pois ketjun pinnasta?

----------


## orc biker

> Orc bikermaisen suvereeni, konklusiivinen ja tarkoituksellisen niukasti rajoiteulla informaatiolla toetutettu vastaus.



Valivali. Jos pohditaan, että voiko johtua öljystä, niin "voi" vie jo asiaa aika pitkälle. Silloin ihminen voi alkaa miettiä, mikä olisi parempi öljy. Olen oppinut vähitellen, että minun ei kannata suositella mitään, koska silloin vasta teenkin väärin.

----------


## jperala

Tässä oikeasti hyvää tavaraa, jättää liukkaan pinnan, ei sotke eikä kerää paskaa ! Pienellä määrällä voitelee paikat.

http://www.riistamaa.fi/cat/product_details.php?p=906

----------


## Nana

> FWIW itse en tykkää sprayn käytöstä koska sotken sillä paikat enkä silti osaa annostella sopivasti. Tippapullo on minulle riittävän yksinkertainen. 
> eikö öljyn pitäisi ajaa vesi pois ketjun pinnasta?



Minä en myöskään pidä spraystä. Tippa on helpompi ohjata oikeaan kohtaan. 
Öljy teoriassa "ajaa veden pois", mutta itse en ole märkään ketjuun laittanut öljyä, kun joskus sitä testasin ja minusta se ei tarttunut samalla tavalla kuin kuivaan ketjuun. Ilmeisesti sitä vettä jää sinne alle, eikä pääse öljy tarttumaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Valivali. Jos pohditaan, että voiko johtua öljystä, niin "voi" vie jo asiaa aika pitkälle. Silloin ihminen voi alkaa miettiä, mikä olisi parempi öljy. Olen oppinut vähitellen, että minun ei kannata suositella mitään, koska silloin vasta teenkin väärin.



Yritä nyt, ystävä hyvä, elää sen tosiasian kanssa että olet onnistunut osin omaa ansiotasikin hankkimaan itsellesi sellaisen aseman tällä foorumillla että teetpä niin tai näin, teet joidenkin mielestä väärin. Käyttämäsi ja implisiittisesti suosittelemasi öljyn merkin kertomatta jättäminen oli täysin tarpeetonta ja IMHO pelkkää pelleilyä (ja vastauksesi minulle meni jo lievän persoonallisuushäiriön puolelle, jos tämmöinen liioiteltu ilmaus sallitaan).

Vielä kerran ja ihan vilpittömästi: jos olet joskus erehtynyt käyttämään kuvatulla tavalla kurjaa öljyä, voit sen nimeltäkin mainita - ja jos todella olet onnistunut löytämään noin mainiolta kuulostavan voiteluaineen, älä nyt ihmeessä rupea sen merkkiä salaamaan silläkään uhalla että sen käyttäjillä on/voi olla toisenlaisiakin kokemuksia!

----------


## orc biker

> Yritä nyt, ystävä hyvä, elää sen tosiasian kanssa että olet onnistunut osin omaa ansiotasikin hankkimaan itsellesi sellaisen aseman tällä foorumillla että teetpä niin tai näin, teet joidenkin mielestä väärin. Käyttämäsi ja implisiittisesti suosittelemasi öljyn merkin kertomatta jättäminen oli täysin tarpeetonta ja IMHO pelkkää pelleilyä (ja vastauksesi minulle meni jo lievän persoonallisuushäiriön puolelle, jos tämmöinen liioiteltu ilmaus sallitaan).



Asia selvä. Loput lääketieteelliset diagnoosisi voitkin tehdä ignoressa.

----------


## Polun tukko

Menee ilmeisen kovasti tunteisiin tämä ketjun voitelu

----------


## jperala

> Menee ilmeisen kovasti tunteisiin tämä ketjun voitelu



Olin juuri sanomassa samaa, atomitasolle menevä harrastuksen puiminen voi olla kohtalokasta.

----------


## kuovipolku

No, niinkin voi käydä kun kaksi tautiluokituksen omaavaa kohtaa alkuyön tunteina - etenkin jos toinen on aivan liikaa puolikovaa ajanut ja selvästikin male menopausesta kärsivä maantierengasniilo jolla on perintötaakkanaan vinksahtanut huumorintaju ja toinen on besserwisser jolla on ilmeisen lajityypillinen taipumus tiettyyn tosikkouteen. Mutta me sentään yritimme omalla tavallamme keskustella aiheesta sen sijaan että keskustelisimme keskustelusta tai keskustelijoista...

----------


## YGoo

Mites tämä:

https://muc-off.com/lube/274-team-sk...tml?ref_cat=10

Tuosta saa kuvan, että ratkaisee kaikki voiteluongelmat, mitä ketjuihin tulee. Onko kukaan kokeillut? Hinta sanalla sanoen arvokas.

Itse olen voidellut muc-offin perus dry lubella alku kauden. Ei valittamista mutta melko usein saa lisätä..

----------


## JackOja

Onko taas mennyt monta viikkoa ilman Squirtlube-mainintaa?

Noh: Squirtlube

----------


## zander

Toi Squirtlube on varmasti ihmeainetta kun on niin salaistakin ettei sitä missään ole edes saatavilla  :Leveä hymy: 

edit: katos, Wiggle on paljastanut salaisuuden: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/squirt-chain-lube/

----------


## oem

Tunteeko kukaan tuota Wolf`s öljyä. https://www.fasttech.com/reviews/139...cycle-maintena

----------


## arctic biker

> Mites tämä:
> 
> https://muc-off.com/lube/274-team-sk...tml?ref_cat=10
> 
> Tuosta saa kuvan, että ratkaisee kaikki voiteluongelmat, mitä ketjuihin tulee. Onko kukaan kokeillut? Hinta sanalla sanoen arvokas.
> 
> Itse olen voidellut muc-offin perus dry lubella alku kauden. Ei valittamista mutta melko usein saa lisätä..



Jos nyt laskee Skyn öljyn käyttökulut ja vertailee ketjujen hintoihin niinnei taida olla kovin kannattava sijoitus.

----------


## Grugi

Tuntuu olevan melkoista tiedettä joillekin tuo ketjujen voitelu  :Hymy:  Muc-Off Wet lubella olen omat ketjut voidellut ja ei ole mitään ongelmaa ollut mikä johtuisi ketjujen voitelusta.
pyörittäen vaan öljyt ketjuihin ja rätillä muutama kierros perään ja hyvin toimii, ei kerää turhaa skeidaakaan. Voitelut olen tehnyt joskus 60km jälkeen ja joskus reilun 200km jälkeen vähän fiilis pohjalta menee tuokin mutta kun homma toimii niin ei siihen kiinnitä juurikaan humiota. Ehkä joskus kokeilen jotakin muuta tököttiä ehkä en.

----------


## Nana

^

On se  :Leveä hymy: 
Itse olen ollut tyytyväinen kaikkii kokeilemiini rasvoihin tähän asti, mutta se varmaan selittyy kilometrien vähäisyydellä. Aion silti kokeilla seuraavaksi Muc-Offin Dryn (sekä normin, että keraamisen) ja TF2 yhdistelmää ihan mielenkiinnosta. Normi Dryta laitoinkin kerran TF2:n kanssa ja hyvin pelasi.

----------


## Polun tukko

Miksi ihmeessä sinne ketjuun pitää kahta eri öljyä laittaa?

----------


## ealex

Toistaiseksi paras öljy mitä olen löytänyt, joka ei kerä likaa, on tämä: http://www.finishlineusa.com/product...cants/dry-lube (Squirtlubesta ei ole kokemusta). Toisin, kuin monia muita ”kuivia” öljyjä, tätä suositellaan myös märkiin olosuhteisiin.

Valmistajan sivun ohjeella sitä ei tietenkään onnistu järkevästi levittämään.  :Sarkastinen:  Öljy on erittäin notkea ja pullo on sama, kuin paksummillekin öljyille. Muillakaan tavoilla alkuperäinen pullo ei oikein toimi tämän öljyn kanssa, mutta esim vanha Muc-off pullo toimii paremmin.

Öljy tunkeutuu erittäin hyvin, toimii kosteallakin ketjulla ja kuivuu erittäin nopeasti. Kuivumisen jälkeen pinta on sileä ja täysin tahmaton. Mitään ylimääräistä ei tarvitse pyyhkiä pois.

----------


## JackOja

^^ihmettelen samaa. Jos tuolle tielle lähtee niin kannattaa tehdä puhdistus ja voitelu kunnolla.

Niinkuin Sheldon Brown neuvoo.

Aivan, kyllä tämä taas piti linkittää, paikalla on nuorisoa, joka ei tätä vielä nähnyt.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Miksi ihmeessä sinne ketjuun pitää kahta eri öljyä laittaa?



Samaa mieltä, taitaa olla akateemista koko hyöty. Muutaman kisan jälkeen sekaisin ne on siellä kaikki öljyt.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Niinkuin Sheldon Brown neuvoo.



Voi voi. Tuli oikein haikeus kun muisteli näitä Sheldonin juttuja. Oli siinä kunnon äijä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> ^
> 
> On se 
> Itse olen ollut tyytyväinen kaikkii kokeilemiini rasvoihin tähän asti, mutta se varmaan selittyy kilometrien vähäisyydellä. Aion silti kokeilla seuraavaksi Muc-Offin Dryn (sekä normin, että keraamisen) ja TF2 yhdistelmää ihan mielenkiinnosta. Normi Dryta laitoinkin kerran TF2:n kanssa ja hyvin pelasi.



Ellen nyt ihan väärin muista niin TF2:ssa on jotain liuotintakin hieman seassa, mikä varmaan liuottaa samalla näppärästi tuon erinomaisen hyvän Muc-Offin keraamisen dry luben pois...

----------


## Nana

> Miksi ihmeessä sinne ketjuun pitää kahta eri öljyä laittaa?



Siinähän se luki, ihan puhtaasti mielenkiinnosta. Niinkun sanoin olen ollut varsin tyytyväinen kaikkiin kokeilemiini öljyihin, mutta varmaankin enemmillä ajoilla voi erojakin löytyä.

Tämä 2 öljyn yhdistelmä johtuu myös siitä, että toi Muc-Offin keltainen on niin paksua, ettei sitä viitsi laittaa paljoa, keraaminen paljon juoksevampaa ja siksi sitä lisäksi. Perttu Pärssinen blogissaan taisi myös sekoitella Muc-Offeista aina kuhunkin keliin optimaalisimmat yhdistelmät. Minusta on ihan mielenkiintoista kokeilla saako näillä eroa aikaan. 
http://www.perttuparssinen.com/mucoff

----------


## Nana

^^
Jos on niin aika mietoa täytyy olla, kun en huomannut mitään kitinöitä märässäkään ajaessa.

----------


## marco1

> Voi voi. Tuli oikein haikeus kun muisteli näitä Sheldonin juttuja. Oli siinä kunnon äijä.




Parhaiten jäi mieleen kommentti Shimanon linkullisista v-jarruista kun joku valitti r.b.t:ssä että nämä vinkuu koko ajan: "jotain on varmasti vialla, niiden kuuluu vinkua vain jarruttaessa". Tähän sitten aito lainaus kun ehdin hakea sen...



Ehkä täydellistä ketjun voiteluainetta ei olekaan mutta mitä enemmän taikavoimaa aineeseen luvataan niin sen varmemmin se hyötyy pitkästä kuivumisajasta. Eli voitelut aina kuntoon lenkin jälkeen.
Edit. Ja &#&@ mikään öljy ei mene "ketjuun sisälle", sen voi unohtaa jos ei upota ketjua aineeseen jolloin rullien sisään saattaa mennäkin jotain.

----------


## Nana

Joo ei se varmaan sinne sisälle asti täysin mene, mutta jos antaa öljyn kunnolla asettua ja kuivahtaa ennen ylimääräisten poistoa sitä varmaan pääsee ketjun sisäosiinkin edes hieman.
Jos en vielä ehtinyt mainita niin muc-Offin dirty workseillä saa ketjuistakin  putsattua pahimmat pois jos ei halua/ehdi/jaksa/tarvitse pestä. Tulivat ihan puhtaan näköisiksi ja luontoa sotkematta. Edes suojapapereita ei tarvinnut. Toki kunnon ketjupesu kannattaa tehdä toisilla aineilla ja huuhtoa kunnolla, mutta tämä kävi vallan hyvin pikaiseen putsaukseen.

----------


## Grugi

Edelleen jaksaa hymyilyttää tää touhu mutta jatkakaa  :Hymy:

----------


## GodFinger

Tässä tehdään monen mielestä karmea virhe... WD-40 pääosassa. 

The 5 Minute Bike Wash - How To Clean Your Bike I…: https://youtu.be/QvzVRxlIUL0

----------


## Juipp4

Mopon ketjut öljysin joskus juniorina niin että puhtaat ketjut kattilaan ja jotain jähmeetää mottoriöhliä perään ja liedelle lämpiämään... Ölppä notkistui ja tunkeutui ketjun rulliin... 

Nykypäivänä on jo o/w ja x-rengasketjuja noihin vehkeisiin...

Ihme tiedettä tästä ketjujen rasvaamisesta tehdään!?

----------


## akvavitix

Sain ammatikseen pyöriä huoltavalta vähän vastaavan vinkin kuin tuo WD-40 tapaus, eli vanhat rasvat lähtee parhaiten teflonia sisältävällä ketjurasvalla. Just eilen putsasin vaimon fillarin ketjut jarkyttävän paksusta tökötistä tällä menetelmällä. En tosin pessyt saippuavedellä, vaan pyyhin nukkaamattomalla kertakäyttöliinalla. Hetken meni vanhojen rasvojen pehmenemiseen, mutta parissa minuutissa irtosi ja ketjut lähtivät rullaamaan ihan uudella tapaa sen lisäksi että näyttävät puhtailta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ealex

> Tässä tehdään monen mielestä karmea virhe... WD-40 pääosassa. 
> 
> The 5 Minute Bike Wash - How To Clean Your Bike I…: https://youtu.be/QvzVRxlIUL0



Taitaa olla nopea kaveri, suihkutti jarrutkin WD-40:llä. Onhan se totta, että jarrut ovat vauhdin surma...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## akvavitix

^ se on kato niin tarkka kaveri, ettei osunut jarrupaloihin.  :Vink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nana

^^^ Minua häiritsee teflonissa se, että se on luonnolle haitallista ja ketjuissa käytettynä sillä on luontoon tosi lyhyt matka, se päätyy sinne pesuvesien tai metsälammikoiden kautta. Huomasin juuri, että keltainen Muc-Off sisältää ainakin sitä ja aionkin käyttää pullon kitsastellen ja jättää seuraavan ostamatta.
Keraamisessa Dry lubessa ei taida olla teflonia, TF2ssa ei ole kyljessä mitään tuoteselostetta.
Täytyy jatkossa kiinnittää asiaan huomiota noita ostellessa. Pidän pyöräilyssä mm. siitä, että se on vihreä kulkumuoto, eikä saastuta. Siksi tuntuu järkevämmältä siirtyä myös vihreämpiin ketju- ym. öljyihin.
Mm. Green Oililla on tällaisia ja varmasti niitä löytyy muiltakin valmistajilta ja niiden joukosta varmasti myös toimivia öljyjä.
https://hugbikeshop.fi/kauppa/green-...er-deluxe-set/
esim tuollaisia

----------


## akvavitix

^ Pääsääntöisesti asiaam auttaa, että metsälätäköt jää 25-millisillä renkailla polkemati ja toisaalta maanteillekään harvoin lähden sadesäällä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

> TF2ssa ei ole kyljessä mitään tuoteselostetta.



Weldtiten TF2? Eivätkö ne kaikki ole nimenomaan "with Teflon®"?

Saksalaiset pyörälehdet ovat pistäneet näitä ekoketjuöljyjä jonkinlaiseen paremmuusjärjestykseen ja kärkisijoilla ovat olleet Muc-Off Wet Lube, Dynamic Bio-Kettenschmierstoff ja Rohloff Spezial Kettenschmierstoff. Häviävät mitättömän vähän ns. normaaleille ketjuöljyille.

----------


## sledgehammer

Eka lenkki heitetty pikku sateessa Motorexin drylubet ketjussa.  Kun pisaroita alkoi tulla, meni varmaan 10min ja sitten alkoi kitinä. Nyt on kyllä keksittävä jotain muuta tilalle.  Lisäksi ketjut likaantuvat mustiksi ihan niin kuin millä tahansa öljyllä.

----------


## ealex

^ Tuo ainakin toimii sateessakin: http://www.finishlineusa.com/product...cants/dry-lube mutta on loppu minultakin ja tuskin Tampereelta löytyy. Tämän jälkeen perinteiset voiteluaineet tuntuvat aivan hirveältä.

Jospa polkisi Biltemaan kokeilemaan tätä: http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...ne-2000019169/
Kuvauksen perusteella saattaa olla samantyylistä ainetta…

----------


## sledgehammer

Teoriassa toi bilteman tavara voi toimia, käytännössä 90% tuon firman tavarasta on ihan kamalaa ongelmajätettä.

----------


## arctic biker

Toimivan ketjuöljyn yksi tunnusmerkki on hyvä tunkeutumiskyky jota voi ja pitää myös itse avittaa. Dynamicin putelin kyljessä kehoitetaankin öljyämisen jälkeen pyörittelemään kampia ainakin puoli minuuttia.

----------


## Nana

> Weldtiten TF2? Eivätkö ne kaikki ole nimenomaan "with Teflon®"?
> 
> Saksalaiset pyörälehdet ovat pistäneet näitä ekoketjuöljyjä jonkinlaiseen paremmuusjärjestykseen ja kärkisijoilla ovat olleet Muc-Off Wet Lube, Dynamic Bio-Kettenschmierstoff ja Rohloff Spezial Kettenschmierstoff. Häviävät mitättömän vähän ns. normaaleille ketjuöljyille.



No nimestä voisi päätellä, että TF:t ovat nimenomaan Teflon pohjaisia, mutta minun purkistani ei löytynyt mitään mainintaa asiasta. Sovellan siihen samaa kuin keltaiseen Muc-Offiin.
Akvavitix, ongelma on , että vaikka kiertäisikin lätäköt ja sammalikot niin ne päätyvät ennemmin tai myöhemmin luontoon jokatapauksessa pesuvesien tai sadekuurojen ei sillä väliä minkä mukana, mutta luontoon ne päätyvät lopulta.

Minua vähän hävettää, etten lainkaan huomioinut tätä asiaa näitä ostaessani, vaikka näin toki P.T.F.E. (teflon)-merkinnän, mutta olin niin keskittynyt ketjunöljyämis ominaisuuksiin, etten tuota pannut merkille luonnon kannalta. mutta parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan.

----------


## juhe

Miten paineilmalla putsaus sadelenkin jälkeen? Normaali sadeajossa renkaiden vesisuihku taitaa viedä kuraa sinne ketjujen sisälle ja luulisin ettei pieni paineilmalla puhaltelu tilannetta enää pahenna. Jonkun verran ilmavirta voi sitä hiekkaa viedä ketjun sisään, mutta enemmän pinnalta kumminkin pois. Vesi paineella ruiskutettuna kaiketi tunkeutuu syvemmälle laakereihin. Eronsa tekee lähtöpaine: painepesurista 100 bar, kun taas paineilmassa max 10 bar (käytännössä alle 8bar).

Pari vuorottelukierrosta öljyämistä ja paineilmaputsausta tuntuu vievän suurimman lian pois. Ainakin veden ketjuista sateessa ajon jälkeen. Onko tuosta muuta haittaa kuin sumuna ympäristöön leviävä öljy? Helpompi vaihtoehto kuin rätillä pyyhkiminen.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Onko tuosta muuta haittaa kuin sumuna ympäristöön leviävä öljy? Helpompi vaihtoehto kuin rätillä pyyhkiminen.



Kuinkahan terveellistä on hengittää sitä sumua? Rätin noutaminen kaksi minuuttia ja pyyhkiminen viisi minuuttia. Kompuran noutaminen ja paineistaminen 10 minuuttia ja pois laittaminen saman verran. Suhauttelu viisi minuuttia. Rätillä oikein pyyhkien hiekka ei mene niveliin, mutta paineilmalla sitä on vaikea välttää. Lisäksi pitää kuitenkin pestä myös rattaat. Miksei sitten samalla pesisi myös ketjua?

----------


## arctic biker

Aika usein kompuralla märkää ketjua kuivaan, siinähän ei enää öljyä juuri ole. Puhalluspistoolilla ketjun sisäpinnalle ilmaa, hiekka ja kurahan kertyy enimmäkseen ulkopuolelle, etupyörän roiskeista. Kompressoria ei tosin tartte kaukaa hakea ja varsin usein paineet valmiina...

----------


## juhe

> Kuinkahan terveellistä on hengittää sitä sumua?



Kompurasta tulee semmoinen 300 litraa ilmaa minuutissa. Siihen sekoittuu öljyä pisaroina (ketjuista ei montaa putoa!). Pullosprayn sumu on kumminkin ihan toista luokkaa öljypitoisuudessa. Hyvä kumminkin suunnata sumut, niin ettei niitä joudu haisteleen. Autojen pakokaasut ottaa mulla käytännössä enemmän nenään -- vääriä reitin valintoja  :Vihainen:

----------


## Wilgios

Mitä mieltä tai onko pidempiaikaista kokemusta WD-40 käytöstä ketjujen voitelussa? Ketju pysyy paremmin puhtaana kuin ns. ketjuöljyillä. Fiilis oli jopa hämmentynyt maastopyörän ketjuja katsoessa muutaman lenkin jälkeen.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9505 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rjrm

Pysyyhän ne puhtaana, kun wd40 on lähinnä ohutta haihtuvaa liuotinta. Se ei erityisen hyvin voitele, joten ei myöskään kerää likaa  :Hymy:

----------


## yyri

WD-40 onkin lähinnä puhdistusaine, ei tuo pitkäaikaisesti voitele. 

Itse meinasin testata tulevassa radonissa ihan 80w90 vaihteistoöljyä, kuten motskarin ketjuunkin. Siinä pelittää ainakin mallikkaasti eikä kerää paskaa paljoa. Toisaalta eipä katupyörällä ajetakkaan maastossa... Noh ohuempaa sitten peliin jos ei toimi.

----------


## mhelander

Mitä jos ajat WD-40 -"voitelulla " kunnes olet saanut suurimman osan "oikeista" voiteluaineista kuten tehdasrasvasta liuotettuna pois ja siirryt käyttämään vahavoitelua kuten SquirtLube.

Pystyy koko voimansiirto maastossakin puhtaana ja harvemmin tarvii lisätä kuin WD-40:stä...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## YGoo

> Itse meinasin testata tulevassa radonissa ihan 80w90 vaihteistoöljyä, kuten motskarin ketjuunkin. Siinä pelittää ainakin mallikkaasti eikä kerää paskaa paljoa. Toisaalta eipä katupyörällä ajetakkaan maastossa... Noh ohuempaa sitten peliin jos ei toimi.



Se mikä toimii moottoripyörässä, ei välttämättä toimi pyörässä. Prätkässä moottorin rpm tuhansia (ja vaihteiston välitys päälle) pyörässä yleensä hiukan alle sata. Prätkässä ketju puhdistuu kovassa nopeudessa ja estää lian tarttumisen. 

Mutta jos toimii, niin kerro ihmeessä! On ainakin halvempi vaihtoehto.. Ja testaaminen kannatta aina.

----------


## znood

> Mitä mieltä tai onko pidempiaikaista kokemusta WD-40 käytöstä ketjujen voitelussa? Ketju pysyy paremmin puhtaana kuin ns. ketjuöljyillä. Fiilis oli jopa hämmentynyt maastopyörän ketjuja katsoessa muutaman lenkin jälkeen.



Se ketju alkaa sirraamaan jo puolen tunnin - tunnin ajon jälkeen. Ei voi vaikuttaa kauhean positiivisesti ketjujen kestoikään jos voitelupinnat on kuivat.

Kannattaa käyttä shimanon pfte-lubea. Sillä pysyy sopivan puhtaana ketju ja voitelee pitkään.

----------


## Pullapoika

Aluksi käytin peelona wd-40, kunnes kokeilin suihkuttelun jälkeen taivutella ketjua. Jumalaton rutina vaan kuulu. Sitte oon siirtyny tuohon shimanon ptfesee. Ja justiin niinkuin kun znood sanoi, että kun osaa käyttää, voitelee pitkään ja ei kerää likaa. Ja JOS tulee likaa nii rätillä ketju läpi ja puhasta on.

----------


## Moska

ATF nyt testissä ja vaikuttaa aivan lupaavalta (auton automaatti vaihteistoöljy)
 Tapatalk

----------


## Wilgios

Jaa ja kiitos vastauksista. Pitää ottaa shimanon ptfe kokeiluun. Silloin moottoripyörähommissa oli itselläkin automaattivaihteistoöljy välillä käytössä. Moottoripyörähommissa riitti ketjun voitelu 300-500 km välein ja ketjut kesti tuolla tavoin yli 20 000. Ei noita taida oikeasti pystyä vertaamaan toisiinsa.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9505 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fillarimies

Pitkään oon käyttäny weltiden tf2 teflon spraytä. Ihan ok öljy, mutta sitä pitää käytännössä lisätä aina ennen lenkkiä. Prismasta ostin lubexin öljyä, yllättävän hyvää öljyä hintaisekseen. Montaa muutakin on tullu kokeiltua, mutta semmoista autuutta tekevää en ole vielä päässyt testaamaan, onko sellaista?

----------


## sledgehammer

Kiitos sille, joka vinkkasi punaisesta teflon finish linestä.  On jees, eikä sotke pahasti.  Tuosta tuli meikän valinta.

----------


## timppa_234

Vaihteistoöljyn sijaan kannattaa kokeilla moottoriöljyä, voitelee yhtä hyvin mutta tuoksu on kivempi ja hinta halvempi. Ongelmana on se, että paksu öljy ei tahdo mennä kylmänä ketjun nivelien sisään. Pitäisi kuumentaa samalla tavalla kuin uudet ketjut öljytään tehtaalla. 

Nuo teflonrasvat ei pysy montaa kilsaa ketjussa kun taas moottoriöljypohjaiset (mm. tuo Muc Off Wet)  kerää likaa innokkaasti. Joku tasapaino pitäis löytää.

----------


## Nana

Minulla ei ole vielä kertaakaan käynyt niin, että olisi alkaneet ketjut kitisemään, joten sen vuoksi en tarvitse näin montaa öljyä mitä on tullut kerättyä. Olen Teflon pohjaisia käyttänyt hyvin säästellen niiden myrkyllisyyden vuoksi. Käytän ne kuitenkin loppuun, enkä uusia hanki. Nyt valikoimassa Zéfal Pro Lube (bio)-ihan mainio öljy, jota käytän joko yksin tai lisänä.
Muc-Off Dry keltainen- ok, käytän TF takia vain lisänä silloin tällöin
Muc-Off Ceramic Dry- mainio öljy, tätä käytän joko yksin tai esim Xtreme Chainluben lisänä
Progold Xtreme Chainlube - todella ohutta ja juoksevaa öljyä, hulahtaa varmasti myös ketjun sisään, pitää opetella kaatamaan oikein, ettei hulahda maahan/lattialle, mutta ohuudestaan huolimatta tuntuu pitävän yllättävän hyvin ja lupaa pitää kaikenlaisissa olosuhteissa. Nähtäväksi jää pitääkö lupaus. Ohuuden vuoksi usein lisään sinne tänne esim Muc-Offin keraamista, vaikka tarvetta ei varmasti olisi. Ei vaan meinaa uskoa, että noin ohut öljy voisi pitää.

----------


## sledgehammer

> Nuo teflonrasvat ei pysy montaa kilsaa ketjussa kun taas moottoriöljypohjaiset (mm. tuo Muc Off Wet) kerää likaa innokkaasti. Joku tasapaino pitäis löytää.



Tuo Finish line on kohtuudella pysynyt.  Ei samalla tavalla kuin öljy, mutta kuitenkin mun ajoihin riittävästi.  Kitisemään/rapisemaan ei oo ketjut vielä alkaneet kertaakaan.  Voitelen ehkä joka kolmas lenkki ketjut. Yhdellä lenkillä pääsin kaatosateenkin testaamaan ja sen 30km, mitä sitä kesti, pysyi aine ketjussa.  Ei varmaan kuitenkaan mikään optimaalinen valinta sadekeliin.

http://www.finishlineusa.com/product...cants/dry-lube

----------


## marco1

> Pitkään oon käyttäny weltiden tf2 teflon spraytä. Ihan ok öljy, mutta sitä pitää käytännössä lisätä aina ennen lenkkiä. Prismasta ostin lubexin öljyä, yllättävän hyvää öljyä hintaisekseen. Montaa muutakin on tullu kokeiltua, mutta semmoista autuutta tekevää en ole vielä päässyt testaamaan, onko sellaista?



Tuo on yleinen ja hassu tapa käyttää TF2:sta että laittaa sitä ennen lenkkiä, silloinhan sitä ajaa pelkästään liuottimen voimalla.  :Hymy: 
Mieluummin voitelu lenkin jälkeen jolloin liuottimet ehtii haihtua ja se vähä tefloni mitä siellä on tarttuu siihen ketjuun kunnolla.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Minä olen tässä vuosien kuluessa kokeillut vaikka mitä vahoista erilaisiin öljyihin. Ei niillä niin suuria eroja ole,kunhan katsoo sellaisen, jokai ei kamalasti pölyä kerää. Kun pesee ketjut säännöllisti ja suihkuttaa öljyä ketjuun sekä pyyhkii ylimääräiset pois niin pärjää.  Puhtaat hyvin voidellut ketjut kestävät. 
Nykyisin käytän CRC:n ketuöljyä. Halpaa ja riittävän hyvää. Asiat on syytä pitää yksinketaisena niin ehtii pyöräilläkin.

----------


## sledgehammer

Mä kyllästyin lähinnä putsaamaan sitä mustaa p*skaa pois ketjuista ja rissoista.  Nyt on kasetti pysynyt putipuhtaana ja ketjut/vaihteet pelaavat ihan mukavasti.  Lisäksi muutenkin huonosti pitävän aerotakajarrun kanssa ketjuöljyä ei tarvii montaa tippaa hiilikuituiselle kehälle ja viimeinenkin pito katoaa.  Väkisin sieltä ketjusta aina voitelun jälkeen joku pisara tiensä löytää vanteen kylkeenkin. Plussaa myös se, että ei oo aina pohkeessa "ketjuleimaa".  Öjuyn jäljiltä ketjujen pesu bensalla oli aika rutiinia.  Nyt on riittänyt voitelu ja pyyhintä rätillä.

----------


## Pullapoika

Oisko jollain kokemusta tuosta finish linen ceramic lubesta. Tykkään käyttää noita ptfe ja tefloni ketju öljyjä, koska ne ovat yleensä sellaisia ettei kuivalla kelillä kerää paskaa, mutta jos sade yllättää pitkällä lenkillä, ei öljyt häviä ketjusta ihan heti (paitsi tf2). Eli yksinkertaisesti ei kerää likaa ja kestää riittävän kauan. Joten voiskohan olla tosta keraamisesta olla ketjuöljyksi? Vois joskus tarttua tilaukseen.

----------


## Nana

Minusta Teflon (=ptfe) pitoisten öljyjen suosiminen ei ole perusteltua siksi, että ne tuntuvat levittyvän joko huonommin tai samaan tapaan kuin muut, mutta voittavat yleensä muut öljyt helposti myrkyllisyydessään. Pidossa ne eivät päihitä Teflonittomia.
Finish Linen Ceramic Lubesta ei kokemuksia.

----------


## ealex

Teflon ei ole ollenkaan myrkyllinen, jos ei pääse ylikuumentumaan. Eikä se tietenkään ketjuöljyssä pääse ylikuumentumaan.  :Sarkastinen:  En tiedä sitten, onko sen mikroskooppisten partikkeleiden joutumisesta luontoon jotain muuta haittaa…

----------


## sledgehammer

Ja vaikka olisi, niin voi niitä asioita laittaa vähän perspektiiviin. Vedetään vaan oliiviöljyä kettiinkiin, niin maailma pelastuu.  Se on kyllä tiedossa, että teflonhiukkaset elimistössä ovat aika karsinogeenistä tavaraa.

----------


## ealex

Mutta eikö ne ovat ylikuumentuneita teflonihiukkasia peräisin paistinpannuista, mitkä ovat kanserogeenisia? Ei kai teflon sellaisenaan kanserogeeninen ole…

----------


## Nana

http://www.theecologist.org/green_gr...hain_lube.html

Minullahan on edelleen itsellänikin käytössä satunnaisesti PTFE-pohjainen öljy, en tosin aio enää toista ostaa, mutta tarkoitin tuolla lähinnä sitä, että minusta ei ole järkeä suosia myrkylliseksi tiedettyä ainetta, kun se ei millään muotoa edes ole parempi voiteluominaisuuksiltaan, päinvastoin, kuin vaikka keraamiset Teflonittomat. Ei se tarkoita, että pitäisi oliiviöljyä laittaa ketjuihin.

----------


## sledgehammer

> Mutta eikö ne ovat ylikuumentuneita teflonihiukkasia peräisin paistinpannuista, mitkä ovat kanserogeenisia? Ei kai teflon sellaisenaan kanserogeeninen ole…



Jostain lueskelin, yhden dokkarinkin katsoin ja molemmista tultiin kyllä siihen lopputulemaan, että teflon monissa sen olomuodoissa on aika haitallista ihmisille.  Ei ainoastaan paistinpanun pinnasta irronneena.  Tietysti täytyy muistaa lähdekritiikki, mutta ei sen kulkeutuminen elimistöön ihan suotavaa ole.

----------


## Nana

^ Jep, ja kun tänäpäivänä on tarjolla jo useitakin hyviä vaihtoehtoja, jotka eivät ole tässä määrin haitallisia ihmisille ja muille eliöille niin minusta niistä kannattaa etsiä ne itselleen sopivat. Yhä useammalla merkillä näitä vaihtoehtoja tulee tarjolle, kun enenevässä määrin tiedostetaan Teflonin haittoja.

----------


## sledgehammer

Mitähän niitä olis?  Tässäkin ketjussa kovasti on koitettu löytää sitä optimiratkaisua.  Tuo Finish linen punainen on nyt itselle ensimmäinen litku, johon olen suht tyytyväinen.  Muuten ovat olleet enimmäkseen pettymyksiä.  Perus öljy kerää paskaa, ihan koko ajan ei huvittais lotrata voiteluaineiden kanssa ja vähän tarttis sadettakin sietää.  Sanotaan näin, että 150km pitää pysyä ketjussa hiettämällä, kasetti ja ketju saisi pysyä jotakuinkin puhtaana (maantiellä) ja paskaa ei sais tarttua kauheasti. Kyllä mä väitä, ettei ihan silleen löydy, että kävelee kauppaan ja poimii purkin hyllystä.

----------


## Nana

Totta, melkoinen tuuri saisi käydä jos paras mahdollinen osuisi käteen randomilla jonkun purkin nappaamalla.
Itse olen ollut aika tyytyväinen toistaiseksi tuohon Muc-Off C3 ceramic Dry lubeen, se on suht juoksevaa, kuivuu hyvin, eikä ole erityisen pölyä/roskaa keräävää. Sen märän kelin kesto ei varmasti ole wet luben tasoa, mutta ei ole alkaneet yllättävissä sateissakaan ketjut kitisemään. 

En ole vielä kokeillut Muc-Offin wet lubea. 1, mikä voisi olla ihan toimiva jos sitä saisi kohtuulliseen hintaan on aseöljyt, joita monet kehuvat tähänkin tarkoitukseen erinomaisesti sopiviksi. En ole vielä tutustunut tarjontaan.
Itselläkin tutkimukset vielä jatkuvat kun matkat pitenevät ja tulee käytettyä öljyjä erilaisissa maastoissa, jolloin pitemmällä aikavälillä alkaa varmasti löytyä selkeitäkin eroja.
Tähän asti tuo Muc-Off ceramic on ollut paras. Zéfalin Pro lube minusta hieman enemmän sotkee, mutta siitä vasta lyhyet kokemukset ja kesto on ollut tähän mennessä hyvää.

----------


## stenu

> Sanotaan näin, että 150km pitää pysyä ketjussa hiettämällä, kasetti ja ketju saisi pysyä jotakuinkin puhtaana (maantiellä) ja paskaa ei sais tarttua kauheasti.



Holmenkol Lube Extreme + Protect täyttää nuo kriteerit. Karsinogeeneistä en osaa sanoa, enkä tiedä saako Suomesta enää. Tahko MTB:n myyntikojuista pari Tahkoa sitten olen ostanut viimeisimmät Suomesta ostamani pullot. Cube Sports toi Holmekolia maahan ennen, mutta firmaa ei ole enää. Extreme voitelee mielestäni riittävän hyvin kesät, talvet ja sekä maastossa että maantiellä. Ennen kaikkea on kaikista testaamistani aineista vähiten sottaava.

----------


## ealex

> http://www.theecologist.org/green_gr...hain_lube.html
> 
> Minullahan on edelleen itsellänikin käytössä satunnaisesti PTFE-pohjainen öljy, en tosin aio enää toista ostaa, mutta tarkoitin tuolla lähinnä sitä, että minusta ei ole järkeä suosia myrkylliseksi tiedettyä ainetta, kun se ei millään muotoa edes ole parempi voiteluominaisuuksiltaan, päinvastoin, kuin vaikka keraamiset Teflonittomat. Ei se tarkoita, että pitäisi oliiviöljyä laittaa ketjuihin.



Tuollakaan ei puhuta sanaakaan itse polymeerin myrkyllisyydestä vaan vain ja ainoastaan sen hajoamistuotteiden myrkyllisyydestä. Lisäksi jopa suoraan myönnetään, että heilläkään ei ole mitään käsitystä, miten teflonista tulisi myrkyllisiä hajoamistuotteita, paitsi kuumentamalla:
_”The quickest way to degrade Teflon is through high temperatures. Such is the paucity of research on how it degrades, however, that nobody is entirely sure what else might cause it to break down.”_

En minäkään haluaisi teflonia käyttää, ihan vaan sen takia, että luonnottomia polymeerejä, kuten muitakaan CFC-tuotteita, ei kannattaisi luontoon viljellä. Mutta ei teflon sentään myrkyllinen ole, paitsi kuumentamisen jälkeen.

Tuo voisi olla kokeilemisen arvoinen tuote, Ceramic Wax (ei Wet): http://www.finishlineusa.com/product...ramic-wax-lube

Tosin keraamisen pölyn tiedetään olevan *sellaisenaankin* terveydelle vaarallinen, toisin kuin ptfe-polymeerin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

Holmenkolia oli tyrkyllä tuossa yläpalkissa aiemmin pyörineessä mainoksessa, ?carbon.fi.

Kovin ihmeellistä kestoa en ole maastoon saanut oikein millään aineella mutta kunhan päivän kestää niin sekin riittää.

----------


## Pullapoika

Noniin! Saattaa joku pitää "hulluna", mutta tulipahan laitettua justiin keulaöjyä ketjuun😅. Saas nähä miten se toimii. Heitän huomenna lenkin ja sitten alkaa analysointi. Vähän kuitenkin semmonen fiilis että sitä oikein hienoa pölyä kertyy ketjun pintaan. Kaikkea sitä nuukuuksissaan kokeilee😐

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minä olen kehunut täällä Finnish Linen teflonia, mutta tämä kesä on mennyt Muc-Off rasvoilla oikein hienosti. Eivät kyllä sotke yhtään.  :Hymy:

----------


## deee

Miksei squirtlubea ole saanut enää mistään moneen kuukauteen? Vähäinen menekki ja vetäydytty pois Euroopan markkinoilta? Itse tuota käyttänyt puoli putelia ja ihan hyvin on toiminut. Mikä korvaajaksi?

----------


## Nana

Tulipa tässä jokin aika sitten testattua putsaus/öljyämiskäyttöön myös oliiviöljyä. Se kuulosti niin hölmöltä idealta, että mietin sen voivan jopa toimiakin, ja toimihan se. Olen siis välillä ketjuja putsatessa lenkin jälkeen pyyhkäissyt niistä liat ja samalla osan varsinaisesta ketjuöljystä  keittiösienellä (kuivalla) ja perään toisella, jossa loraus oliiviöljyä. Irroittaa aika hyvin likaa ketjuista ja plussana jättää ketjut valmiiksi "öljytyiksi". Käytännössähän niissä yhä on varsinaista ketjuöljyäkin jossain määrin kun sitä ei ole pesty pois, mutta iso osa on kulunut lenkillä ja osa tarttunut lian mukana sieneen. Olen käynyt useita lenkkejä tällaisilla ketjuilla, joihin ei tuon "oliiviöljyliraus sienipyyhinnän" lisäksi ole enää lisätty muuta öljyä ja täysin kitinöittä on lenkit menneet, eikä ketjut ole likaantuneet yhtään enempää kuin ketjuöljylläkään.

En usko, että tuosta varsinaiseksi ketjuöljyksi olisi, mutta toimii hyvin tuollaisena luomu "puhdistusaineena" ja samalla liukastajana, ainakin kun ketjussa on yhä jäämiä ketjuöljystä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Jos nyt ei sotkettaisi elintarvikkeita tähän hommaan.

----------


## Fat Boy

Äläpä, varmaan 20v sitten joku venäläinen remppasi autoaan meidän pihalla ( ei varastanu ainuttakaan työkalua) ja halusi lopuksi nokareen voita pestäkseen kätensä. Ja myöntää täytyy, että hyvin se öljymoska irtosi. Joskaan en oo suorittanu vertailua oikeisiin saippuoihin. Mutta ei se voi ainakaan ihoa kuivata.

nih..

----------


## deee

Nyt saa taas squirttia Wigglestä. Pitää laittaa pari pulloa tilaukseen.

----------


## wemmi

http://www.24mx.fi/a9-motocross-ketjurasva Tota tullut käytettyä maastopyörässä ja on tuntunut toimivan tai sitten kuvittelen vaan...

----------


## Wilikki

> http://www.24mx.fi/a9-motocross-ketjurasva Tota tullut käytettyä maastopyörässä ja on tuntunut toimivan tai sitten kuvittelen vaan...



Tuo on ihan kelpo tavaraa. Löytyy n.20 purkkia hyllystä  

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> Tuo voisi olla kokeilemisen arvoinen tuote, Ceramic Wax (ei Wet): http://www.finishlineusa.com/product...ramic-wax-lube



Tollasen putelin tilasin joku aika sitten B-D:stä. Katotaan kuin pelaa ja sotkee, vai sotkeeko. Puhtosemmat ketjut oli tavoite. Viimeks ollu käytössä Weldtite TF2 Extreme, voitelee varmaan hyvin ja pysyvästi, mut on tahmeeta ja sotkee.

----------


## Nana

> Tuollakaan ei puhuta sanaakaan itse polymeerin myrkyllisyydestä vaan vain ja ainoastaan sen hajoamistuotteiden myrkyllisyydestä. Lisäksi jopa suoraan myönnetään, että heilläkään ei ole mitään käsitystä, miten teflonista tulisi myrkyllisiä hajoamistuotteita, paitsi kuumentamalla:
> _”The quickest way to degrade Teflon is through high temperatures. Such is the paucity of research on how it degrades, however, that nobody is entirely sure what else might cause it to break down.”_
> 
> En minäkään haluaisi teflonia käyttää, ihan vaan sen takia, että luonnottomia polymeerejä, kuten muitakaan CFC-tuotteita, ei kannattaisi luontoon viljellä. Mutta ei teflon sentään myrkyllinen ole, paitsi kuumentamisen jälkeen.
> 
> Tuo voisi olla kokeilemisen arvoinen tuote, Ceramic Wax (ei Wet): http://www.finishlineusa.com/product...ramic-wax-lube
> 
> Tosin keraamisen pölyn tiedetään olevan *sellaisenaankin* terveydelle vaarallinen, toisin kuin ptfe-polymeerin.



Tämä on jäänyt minulta huomaamatta. Luepas se koko artikkeli ihan kunnolla. "
these compounds are usually ‘locked’ into  polymers – chains of molecules – so it was assumed that they couldn’t  leak into the environment. Even if they did, it was assumed that they  wouldn’t break down; and even if they did, it was assumed that they were  biologically inert. All of these assumptions are being proved wrong.
 Scientific data shows that PFCs fulfil every single criterion for  persistent bioaccumulative toxins: that is they do not biodegrade, they  accumulate in people, animals and the environment, and they have been  shown in laboratory tests to be toxic to mammals. Although there are  nearly 100 known PFCs, only two have been studied in any depth:  perfluorooctane sulfonate (PFOS), a breakdown product of the  stain-repellent Scotchguard (now withdrawn from sale), and  perfluorooctanoic acid (PFOA), a breakdown product of Tefl on. Both have  been found in the blood of nearly every human tested, as well as in  animals in the Arctic and Atlantic oceans."

Kun sitä kerran irtoaa vain kuumennettaessa niin miksiköhän Teflonia löytyy valtamerten eläimistä yms? Nekö kokkaavat teflonpannulla kala-ateriansa?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Siitä Sky-öljyä koneeseen.  :Hymy:  
http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/10/02/...-for-team-sky/

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tulipa tässä jokin aika sitten testattua putsaus/öljyämiskäyttöön myös oliiviöljyä. Se kuulosti niin hölmöltä idealta, että mietin sen voivan jopa toimiakin.



Tämä olikin mielenkiintoinen vinkki. Tätähän tarvitsee kokeilla. Voilla olen joskus paremman puutteessa rasvannut oven saranoitakin ja rasvaliukoisia liimatahroja putsaillut. Niin miksei sitten noinkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jöpöttäjä

Wurth HHS drylube testissä. Ensivaikutelma todella positiivinen.

----------


## lansive

> Tämä olikin mielenkiintoinen vinkki. Tätähän tarvitsee kokeilla. Voilla olen joskus paremman puutteessa rasvannut oven saranoitakin ja rasvaliukoisia liimatahroja putsaillut. Niin miksei sitten noinkin.



Opiskeluaikana kiinalainen solukaveri rasvasi fillarin ketjut auringonkukkaöljyllä. Talvella oli aavistuksen kankeat.

----------


## Nana

> Tämä olikin mielenkiintoinen vinkki. Tätähän tarvitsee kokeilla. Voilla olen joskus paremman puutteessa rasvannut oven saranoitakin ja rasvaliukoisia liimatahroja putsaillut. Niin miksei sitten noinkin.



Toi sienen käyttäminen levitykseen on osoittautunut hyväksi keinoksi, paljon vähemmän kuluu ketjuöljyä. Olen edelleen lisännyt Muc-Offia vain muutamia tippoja sienen kautta ja ketjut ovat pysyneet hyvin öljyttyinä, mutteivät kerää likaa. Oliiviöljyn jäämiä on varmasti edelleen kun olen vain pyyhkinyt lenkin jälkeen ketjut. Lisään sitä varmasti taas tipan, pari lähiaikoina.
Eli ketjuöljynä minulla on edelleen Muc-Offi, tuo putsaukseen käytetty oliiviöljy vain jätti niin kivan pinnan ketjuun, että poistin vain ylimääräiset ja lisäsin muutaman tipan Muc-offia sienellä, hyvin näyttäisi toimivan.

----------


## eagle

Kumpi parempaa maastoon: muc-offin dry lube vai wet lube?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ei kumpikaan. Dry lube alkaa kitistä jos lähistöllä on lätäkkö. Wet lube kerää paskaa ketjuun (ja haisee ellottavalta).

Jos on pakko laittaa Mucoffia, laita C3 ceramic lubea.

----------


## Nana

Minä puhun nimenomaan Muc-Off C3 ceramic dry lubesta. Se on paljon parempaa kuin p.t.f.e Dry lube samalta valmistajalta. Paljon juoksevampaa eikä kerää likaa. Minulla on Dry lubekin riittänyt jos metsä ei ole ihan märkä, vaan tollasia yksittäisiä lätäköitä. Sitten jos on enemmän märkää laitan pro Gold Xtreme chain lubea joko yksin tai tuon lisäksi.

----------


## vakevves

Pyöräöljyjen erojen pähkäilyn sijaaan kannattaisi keskittyä siihen miten öljyn saa riittävän pitkäkestoisesti oikeaan paikkaan, eli rullan ja tapin väliin. Siihen auttaa ketjun lämmitys yhdistettynä sopivan jäykkään öljyyn. 0W30 moottoriöljy on aika sopivaa, kun ketjun lämmittää n. 100-asteiseksi ja kaataa sitten pienen määrän öljyä ketjun päälle. Lämpimänä ylimääräinen ketjun ulkopuolinen öljy lähtee helposti rätillä pois. Lämminnyt öljy tunkeutuu rullan ja tapin väliin ja kestää siellä kun ketju jäähtyy ja öljy paksunee. Litra riittää useaan kymmeneen voitelukertaan, vaikka suurin osa pyyhkiytyy pois.

----------


## Fat Boy

No jos keittohommiin mennään niin eräs, jo edesmennyt pyöräilyalan vaikuttaja (kauppasi ainakin suunnittelemiaan runkoja) neuvoi kierrättämään maasturissa kahta ketjua 500km:n vaihtovälillä. Ja aina vanhan ketjun pesu ja jäykkään öljyyn upotus. Jos mahdollista, öljyn kuumennus. Kun öljy ja ketju on jäähtynyt, se ripustetaan astian päälle valumaan ja lopuksi pyyhitään rätillä liiat pois. 

Jos tuota jaksaa touhuta, niin luulisi ketjujen kestävän kilsoja kivasti.

nih..

----------


## eagle

Millasta tuo finish linen ceramic wet lube muiden mielestä on? Ollut sitä nyt maastokäytössä ja ei oikein ole vertailukohtia.

----------


## Merckx

> Nyt saa taas squirttia Wigglestä. Pitää laittaa pari pulloa tilaukseen.



Bikinvention Squirtlube on parasta mitä tiedän kesäaikaan maantielle. Nyt kun kelit ovat totaalisesti jäähtyneety, on ketjut kyllä aika kankeat ajella - ei kiva. Jotain notkeampaa pitänee laittaa, mutta mitä? Pitääkö johonkin öljyyn sotkeentua?

----------


## arctic biker

> Bikinvention Squirtlube on parasta mitä tiedän kesäaikaan maantielle. Nyt kun kelit ovat totaalisesti jäähtyneety, on ketjut kyllä aika kankeat ajella - ei kiva. Jotain notkeampaa pitänee laittaa, mutta mitä? Pitääkö johonkin öljyyn sotkeentua?



http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/d...6805/wg_id-528

----------


## cobbo

> Bikinvention Squirtlube on parasta mitä tiedän kesäaikaan maantielle. Nyt kun kelit ovat totaalisesti jäähtyneety, on ketjut kyllä aika kankeat ajella - ei kiva. Jotain notkeampaa pitänee laittaa, mutta mitä? Pitääkö johonkin öljyyn sotkeentua?



http://www.squirtlube.com/products/lube.html <-- sivun alaosassa olisi *Squirt Low-Temp -*versio, jota tekisi mieli kokeilla talven arkiajopyörään jonka ketjut saavat sen verran ryönää että niitä saa olla tiheästi putsaamassa. Tavallinen Squirt jäätyy (notkistuu parissa miinusasteessa vielä jotenkin ajon aikana), dry lubet antautuvat aika äkkiä kurasuolaloskan edessä ja wet lubet sotkevat.

----------


## arctic biker

> dry lubet antautuvat aika äkkiä kurasuolaloskan edessä ja wet lubet sotkevat.cobbo



Tuohan on valitettavan totta, aina taho muistaa kun täällön yleensä normipakkaskelit talvisin eli kuraloskakausi yleensä aika lyhyt.

----------


## Nana

Toi oma Pro Gold Xtreme chain lube on ollut hyvä märkiinkin olosuhteisiin, oletan sen kestävän pakkasessakin, pianhan tuo varmistuu. Se on todella ohutta ja vaatii totuttelua, että sen oppii kaatamaan riittävän varovasti, ettei lattialle roisku, mutta uskoisin että pärjää sotkevuusuusvertailussa hyvinkin muille märkään sopiville öljyille, sillä ohuena siitä on helppo ylimääräiset poistaa, eikä jätä semmoista kerrosta ketjuun.
"Combining metal friction reducer technology with more persistent  carriers, ProGold Xtreme is a chain lube formula for long-distance and  extreme off-road conditions. MFR bonds to  metal surfaces and resists build-up and tackiness, in addition to  shedding water. ProGold Xtreme is a thin bodied concentrated lubricant  that does not build up or become tacky and contains no solids like  teflon, wax, moly, graphite or plastic."

----------


## cobbo

> Tuohan on valitettavan totta, aina taho muistaa kun täällön yleensä normipakkaskelit talvisin eli kuraloskakausi yleensä aika lyhyt.



Niin täälläkin pohjolan valkeassa kaupungissa, mutta viime talvesta jäi muistot että kura-aika vaan kesti ja kesti. Lisäksi kaupungin ala-arvoinen väylien kunnossapito tarkoitti että keväällä sulavaa lunta oli _paljon_, eikä sitä pukattu pois edes loskavaiheessa eli siinä puurossa ajettiin viikosta toiseen. Ajelinkin viime talven normi-Squirtilla vaikka se jähmeää olikin  (sähköfillarissa ketjukitka ei ole niin kriittinen juttu), mutta sitä pystyi vaan lisäämään putsaamatta ketjuja, mikä on ykkösjuttu fillarille joka on kuljetustyökalu.

----------


## arctic biker

Meillä on cobbon kanssa syvä yhteisymmärrys aiheesta.

----------


## deee

Mitä öljyä käytätte maastoajossa? Squirtlubea olen käyttänyt maantiefillarissa ja toimii hyvin, mutta luin netistä että Squirtti keräisi paljon likaa jos maastossa ajelee.

----------


## ViliA

Ite käytän squirttia myös maastossa eikä ole sotkenut sen enempää kuin maantiellä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mhelander

> Mitä öljyä käytätte maastoajossa? Squirtlubea olen käyttänyt maantiefillarissa ja toimii hyvin, mutta luin netistä että Squirtti keräisi paljon likaa jos maastossa ajelee.



Sehän ei juuri sotke yhtään maastokäytössä. Näin syksyllä ja keväisin joutuu lisäämään useammin kun vesi vie Squirtin nopeammin mennessään kuin vaikkapa Finish Line Wet öljyn joka kyllä pysyy mutta sotkee joka paikan ja kerää kaiken kuivan liian ketjuun.

Jälkimmäisellä ajoin viimeiset pari talvikautta, nyt kokeillaan miten SquirtLube:lla pärjätään kun on isompi puteli niin ei lopu kesken...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## skuikka

Tuolla aiemmin joku jo mainitsikin iskariöljyn. Pysyy aika hyvin ketjussa, eikä sotke. Laitan pari-kolme tippaa per lenkki, pyöritän vähän ja pyyhin turhat pois. Välivoiteluna silloin tällöin tippa per lenkki.
En ole muuta edes harkinnut kun käytettyä keppiöljyä on aina nurkissa, joten voi muut olla hyvinkin parempia, mutta huonoa tuo ei ole. Lääkeruiskulla on helppo annostella. Ja siis maastokäytöstä puhun, vaan toimii tuo työmatkallakin.

----------


## Tomas.Sa86

Kaikein tärkein on omasta mielestä pitää pyörä puhtaana, mitä oljyä käyttää on enemmän maku asia ja (tai) fillarin käyttö. Ite olen ajanut vähän mistä sattuu sen tarkemmin katsomatta mikä on alusta, ja kokeilujen jälkeen olen päättäny käyttää ihan perus yleis polkupyöräöljyä, sillä sprayvoiteluaineeilla jouduin voitelemaan melkein joka pitkän lenkin jälkeen ja mootorioljyllä rataspakka oli täynä rojua parin ajon jälkeen.

----------


## Almarro

Onko kokemuksia aseöljystä talvikäytössä ketjuissa? Tuossa kun asetta putsasin ja öljysin piipun, huomasin purkin kyljessä mainittavan -54C:n pakkaskestävyyden. Ei ainakaan öljyn pitäisi kilahtaa ketjuihin etelän pakkaskeleillä. Voitelevuus ja kestävyys onkin sitten kysymysmerkki.

----------


## deee

> Ite käytän squirttia myös maastossa eikä ole sotkenut sen enempää kuin maantiellä.



Ok laitetaan sitten lisää squirttia tilaukseen. Tilaan samalla myös tuota low temp versiota talveksi.

Voihan se olla että on ollut käyttäjästä kiinni nuo huonot kokemukset. Esim laitettu liikaa ja lähdetty ajamaan heti öljyämisen jälkeen. Itse olen laittanut yhden tipan per linkki ja antanut kuivua vähintään tunnin. Lisäilen aina noin 80-100km välein. Koskaan ei ole mitään vinkumisääniä ketjuista kuulunut.

----------


## Nana

^ Itsekin olen kuullut Squirtista, että joillakin sotkisi, tiedä häntä onko liikaa annosteltu vai mitä. Sanovat, että jättäisi tahmean pinnan, joka maantiellä ei haittaa, mutta maastossa keräisi likaa.

Minulla alkaa pikkupurkki Muc-Offin C3 ceramic dryta olla lopuillaan ja ostin kokeeksi White Lightningin Epic Ridea pullon. Katsotaan miten toimi. Mukavan ohutta on ainakin, yhtä ohutta kuin Xtreme Chain lube Progoldilta. Laitoin jo kierroksen ketjuihin. Minä joskus myös yhdistelen öljyjä, esim dry:hyn lisään vähän wet lubea lisäksi tms. Tai putsaan ketjut oliivioljyyn kostutetulla sienellä, pyyhkäisen kuivalla ja laitan Dryta. Tämä ei kaikkien öljyjen kanssa toimi (esim Xtreme chain luben kanssa ei toimi), osa ketjuöljyistä alkaa sotkea jos niihin lisää muita, osa taas toimii mainiosti.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Onko kokemuksia aseöljystä talvikäytössä ketjuissa? Tuossa kun asetta putsasin ja öljysin piipun, huomasin purkin kyljessä mainittavan -54C:n pakkaskestävyyden. Ei ainakaan öljyn pitäisi kilahtaa ketjuihin etelän pakkaskeleillä. Voitelevuus ja kestävyys onkin sitten kysymysmerkki.



Talvikäytöstä en tiedä, vaan kyllästyin, kun parilla muulla aineella (jokin purkista suihkutettava polkupyörien ketjuöljy; sen jälkeen Weldtite TF2 -ketjuvaha [tjsp]) ei voitelu kestänyt sataa kilometriä ennen kuin rahina alkoi taas. Putsasin sitten ketjut taas normityyliin Bräkleenillä, voitelin aseöljyllä, annoin kuivahtaa hetken ja laitoin vahan päälle. Nyt on yli 150 km ajettuna eikä vielä rahise; ketjut näyttävät myös suht puhtailta. Tomuavia sorateitä + kosteita ja kuivia asfaltteja on ajettu. Lisäksi aseöljy hoiti kevyen pintaruosteen pois ketjuista.

----------


## juhazz

> Talvikäytöstä en tiedä, vaan kyllästyin, kun parilla muulla aineella (jokin purkista suihkutettava polkupyörien ketjuöljy; sen jälkeen Weldtite TF2 -ketjuvaha [tjsp]) ei voitelu kestänyt sataa kilometriä ennen kuin rahina alkoi taas. Putsasin sitten ketjut taas normityyliin Bräkleenillä, voitelin aseöljyllä, annoin kuivahtaa hetken ja laitoin vahan päälle. Nyt on yli 150 km ajettuna eikä vielä rahise; ketjut näyttävät myös suht puhtailta. Tomuavia sorateitä + kosteita ja kuivia asfaltteja on ajettu. Lisäksi aseöljy hoiti kevyen pintaruosteen pois ketjuista.



Tuosta TF2 vahasta en tiedä, mutta mulla on ollut käytössä pieni pullo (75ml) TF2 all weather-öljyä 4 vuotta/~6000km ja pullo on vieläkin puolillaan. Ehkä 2-3 kertaa vuodessa riippuen ajoista olen tuota levitellyt ketjuihin ja pyyhkinyt johonkin vanhaan sukkaan ketjuun jääneet ylijäämäöljyt+hiekat pois. Ikinä en ole bräkleenejä tuupannut pilaamaan ketjuja. Viimeksi öljynnyt+puhdistanut muistaakseni alkukesästä ketjut ja nyt voisi ennen ensilumia suorittaa saman operaation. Pyörällä tulee 95% ajoista asvaltilla, mutta toisaalta ajot suoritetaan kelissä kuin kelissä. 

Hienosti edelleen hyrisee voimansiirto ilman kitinöitä vaikka melkein hävettää miten vähän tuota on huollettu tai puhdistettu. Ei ole mikään paikka edes ruosteessa.

----------


## kmw

Imho paras ketjuööli https://muc-off.com/lube/274-team-sk...tml?ref_cat=10

----------


## brilleaux

Squirtti itsellä käytössä, toinen pullo nyt menossa ja muuta ei tule. Paras ketjuöljy. IMO.
Siis pelkästään maastoajoa omat ajot. Maastoajossahan toi nimenomaan on hyvää.

Likaa ei kerää, ainakaan kun antaa hiukan kuivahtaa. Kuivahtaakos se "normiöljy" muuten kuinka nopsaan?  :Vink:

----------


## Malamuutti

> Tuosta TF2 vahasta en tiedä, mutta mulla on ollut käytössä pieni pullo (75ml) TF2 all weather-öljyä 4 vuotta/~6000km ja pullo on vieläkin puolillaan. Ehkä 2-3 kertaa vuodessa riippuen ajoista olen tuota levitellyt ketjuihin ja pyyhkinyt johonkin vanhaan sukkaan ketjuun jääneet ylijäämäöljyt+hiekat pois. Ikinä en ole bräkleenejä tuupannut pilaamaan ketjuja. Viimeksi öljynnyt+puhdistanut muistaakseni alkukesästä ketjut ja nyt voisi ennen ensilumia suorittaa saman operaation. Pyörällä tulee 95% ajoista asvaltilla, mutta toisaalta ajot suoritetaan kelissä kuin kelissä. 
> 
> Hienosti edelleen hyrisee voimansiirto ilman kitinöitä vaikka melkein hävettää miten vähän tuota on huollettu tai puhdistettu. Ei ole mikään paikka edes ruosteessa.



Pelkän TF2-vahan käytön jälkeen ketjuissa näkyi hieman ruostetta; se oli tuon nopeasti alkavan rahinan lisäksi toinen syy kokeilulle öljyn kanssa. Voi toki olla, että olen yliherkkä ketjujen rahinoille. 
On tuosta ketjun paapomisesta päntiönään putsaamalla se hyvä puoli, että ei ole päässyt likaa kertymään ketjua venyttämään ja rattaita kuluttamaan. 
Vaan jos tuolla aseööli+vaha-kombolla pysyy homma nipussa niin en taida uutta ketjuhoitotuotetta lähteä ostamaan jo valmiina olevien tilalle. Katsotaan, miten käy.

----------


## Nana

Kävi tässä hetki sitten semmonen, että putsailin ketjut kotona ennen kaverille lähtöä ja kiireessä unohdin lisätä öljyä niihin. Huomasin tämän kun lähdin ajamaan, mutten ehtinyt enää palata kotiin. Kaverilta oli tarkoitus vielä jatkaa eteenpäin pyöräillen, niinpä pähkäilin millä ihmeellä voitelen ketjuni, kun kaverilla ei ollut mitään ketjuöljyn tapaistakaan. 
Sitten tajusin, että sillähän on Vaseliinipurkki josta muistui mieleen jonkun mainitsema ketjujen liotus paksummassa rasvassa. En aikonut irroitella ketjuja, mutta päätin paremman puutteessa testata toimiiko, voitelisi se nyt ainakin niin, että ajettua saa.
Laitoin nokareen Vaseliinia lasikipossa toiseen kuumalla vedellä täytettyyn kippoon, odotin hetken, että sulaa ja kastoin sienen siihen. Ketjua sienen välissä liutellen öljysin ketjut ja lopuksi pyyhin ylimääräiset pois. Yllättävän siistinnäköinen ketju tuli. Kuvittelin peseväni tämän pois heti kun kotiin pääsen, mutta sillä samalla rasvauksella on ajettu nyt jo monet lenkit... and still going strong, ei mitään ääntä vieläkään, eikä ole kerännyt roskia. What can I say.

----------


## Pullapoika

10w keulaöljy toimii hyvin ja kauan, mutta eka lenkki voi olla sottainen. 😆 toinen mitä käytän on shimano PTFE lube. Ketjut voitelen noin kerran viikossa mutta keulaöljy menee parikin viikkoa. Olen kyllästynyt jokalenkin jälkeiseen putsaukseen joten putsaan ketjut ja rattaat silloin kun voitelen ne. Ajan niin vähän että en ole huomannut kuheaa kulumista vaikka en niitä kovasti putsailekkaan.😊

----------


## Almarro

Pelkkä aseöljy pysyi vajaa 200km ennenkuin alkoi rahinat. Nyt on ollu toista viikkoa moottoripyöränketjuille tarkoitettua ketjuvahaa. Toistaiseksi ei rahinoita.  http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60305...tjuspray-400ml

Oli Verkkokauppa.comiin tullut White Lightning vahaa, laitoin tuollaisen vielä tilaukseen ja täytyy sitäkin kokeilla. https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...tjuvaha-118-ml

----------


## Aakoo

^Toi white lightning pitää kyllä ketjut puhtaana, mutta ei voitele mitään. Saa lisätä joka lenkille, ja jos sattuu vähänkin satamaan niin kitinä alkaa aika välittömästi. Komppaan aikasempia squirtin nimeen vannovia, omissa ajoissa on toiminut todella hyvin ja ketjut kiiltää, työmatka-ajossa tarvii voidella kerran viikossa (200km). Olin noita vahoja kohtaan aika kriittinen (osittain noiden white lightning kokemusten jälkeen), mutta tuo squirt on vaan hemmetin toimiva aine. Sitä on vaan aika vaikea saada käsiinsä, olikohan Wigglellä viimeksi?

----------


## cobbo

Squirt Low Temppiä kevyesti testattu muutamassa plusasteessa ja parissa miinusasteessa, toimii paremmin kuin normiversio joka kovettuu köntäksi. Oletin että notkeampi koostumus keräisi enemmän moskaa, mutta parin kurakelin lenkin jälkeen näin ei näytä olevan. Eihän ne ketjut kiiltävän puhtaina pysy, mutta Squirt ei näytä sekoittuvan kuran kanssa mustaksi tahnaksi kuten monet muut ketjurasvat. 

Ruostettakaan ei ketjuissa juuri näy, eli jonkinlainen suojakerros ketjun pinnassa pysyy. (Ketjun rasvauksen jälkeen levitän kevyesti sormella sivellen ketjun sivuihin irto-Squirtit ruostesuojaksi; normirasvoilla liikarasva keräisi likaa mutta Squirtilla ei haittaa.)

Enpä muista milloin viimeksi olisin ketjuja pesurissa käyttänyt. Peruspesuaineella ja lämpimällä vedellä fillarin yleispesun yhteydessä lähtevät ylimääräiset vahanokareet irti ja pintaan jäävästä kerroksesta ei ole mitään haittaa. Kuivaus ja uutta Squirttia kehiin.

----------


## Nana

Se White lightning vaha on käsittääkseni dry-vaha, eli ei tarkoitettu märälle. Epic ride, jota itselläni on on semi-dry-lube, sitäkin saa laittaa useamman kerroksen jos haluaa paremman keston, mutta se on toiminut varsin hyvin ja sotkematta myös siellä, missä ketjut kastuvat, vaikkei se mikään varsinainen märkälube olekaan.
Minusta tuo white lightning vaha vaikuttaa maantiekamalta, vaikka voi se kuivassa toimia maastossakin, mutta Epic lienee parempi sinne.
Olen kyllä kohtuullisen yllättynyt tosta Vaseliinista. En olisi _ikinä_ uskonut, että se voisi toimia sotkematta ketjuissa, mutta nestemäiseksi kuumennettuna näköjään voi varsin hyvin. Se on ilmeisen hyvin päässyt sienestä ketjun sisään, kun ei rahinaa kuulu vaikka olen ajellut jo vaikka missä ja vaikka kuinka samalla voitelulla. Lisään ehkä pari tippaa Epicciä tuohon joku päivä ja jossain vaiheessa lienee pakko tehdä uusi testikierros Vaseliinilla kunhan se nyt jossain vaiheessa lakkaa toimimasta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Eeteeku

Mä käytän Muc Offin wet lubea, silti ketjut rahisee jos vähän käy kostean maaston puolella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pullapoika

^^ Haha! Täällä meinaa olla joskus samanlainen pyörä lenkin jälkeen  :Leveä hymy: . Ei paljon luulis olevan öljyllä väliä jos kunnon kurakossa ajaa. Mutta ei kuitenkaan mikään kuivavoiteluaine kannata olla joku huuhtoutuu pienen kuralammikon takia

----------


## Läskimasa

> Olen kyllä kohtuullisen yllättynyt tosta Vaseliinista. En olisi _ikinä_ uskonut, että se voisi toimia sotkematta ketjuissa, mutta nestemäiseksi kuumennettuna näköjään voi varsin hyvin.



Jos ei vaseliini ketjussa sotke, niin ei sit mikään. Tai sit sitä ei oo jääny niihin ketjuihin juuri nimeksikään. En oikein usko myöskään että se sienestä sulanakaan mitenkään kapillaarisesti ketjun sisään imeytyis. Ihme on jos ei vikise vieläkään. 

Mitä lie vassua se sun Vaseliini? Näitäkin niin erilaisia, laakereihin tarkoitetut ei kyllä sula edes 200°C:ssa.

----------


## paaton

> 




En ehkä tee niin radikaaleja tuoremehu mixejä ketjuöljyistä, mutta tämä tökötti on kylä toiminut hyvin sateella, loskassa ja pakkasella. Ei sotke lähellekkään niin paljoa mitä normi öljyt, mutta voitelee kuitenkin hyvin. Halpaakin vielä.
Eihän noissa muc offi ceramic lubejen hinnoissa ole oikeasti mitään järkeä. 20e puolen desin ketjuöljy purkista.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Eihän noissa muc offi ceramic lubejen hinnoissa ole oikeasti mitään järkeä. 20e puolen desin ketjuöljy purkista.



Finish Line Ceramic WAX Lube 120 ml 8.50€. Mut ei ookkaan Muc-Offia.

----------


## tinke77

Just äsken muc offin ceramic purkkia käsissä pitelin, joka oli jäänyt kylmään varastoon, aika jäykkää tököttiä oli vaikka pakkastakaan ole kuin -5 astetta...

----------


## paaton

> Just äsken muc offin ceramic purkkia käsissä pitelin, joka oli jäänyt kylmään varastoon, aika jäykkää tököttiä oli vaikka pakkastakaan ole kuin -5 astetta...



Niin juu. Tuo xxl:stä ostettu xtreme on ollut ulkona koko talven. Ihan samanlaisena litkuna se pysyy kylmässäkin.
Muttei tämä testi kyllä kerro totuutta, koska jotain haihtuvaa liuotinta tuossa seassa on.

----------


## Nana

Juuri tuossa Xtreme lubessahan on Petroleumia, kuten Vaseliinissakin. Se on tosi hyvä öljy, mutta sotkee kyllä helpommin kuin Vaseliini. Ja kyllä, se vaseliini on toiminut edelleen oikein hyvin. Ei ne ketjut tuntuisi rasvatuilta ja myös kuulostaisi siltä, jos ei sitä sinne jäisi. Kyllä ketjuista kuulee tosi nopeasti onko ne hyvin voideltu vai ei ja etenkin märissä tms hankalissa oloissa selviää aika pian onko öljystä mihinkään.
Tuo Vaseliinin sotkemattomuus johtuu siitä, että se juoksevana pääsee ketjun sisään ja kun ylimääräiset pyyhkii pois se jähmetyttyään ei enää sieltä mihinkään roisku.
Joskus tulee tilanteita, että pakko soveltaa, kun ketjut pitää voidella, eikä ole ketjuöljyä, siksikin tykkään kokeilla eri vaihtoehtoja.
Ajattelen kyllä muutenkin niin, että ei sillä niin väliä, mitä siinä purkin kyljessä lukee, vain se merkitsee toimiiko se purkissa oleva aine toivotulla tavalla. Sillä rajoituksella, etten toki koita mitään, minkä tiedän olevan vaikka ketjuille vahingoksi.

En ihan pelkkään Vaseliiniin luottaisi silloin, jos olosuhteet on vaativat: lunta, loskaa, sepeliä, kuraa, mutaa jne. onhan Xtreme chain lubeenkin lisätty jotakin, mikä tekee siitä vähän erinäköistä ja tuntuista kuin tavallinen vaseliini. Mutta kun olen vaseliinia laittanut ketjuihin ja lisään hieman joko ketjuöljyä tai jotain muuta voiteluainetta on voitelun kesto ollut poikkeuksetta parempi kuin millään kokeilemallani ketjuöljyllä ja vedensietokyky nousee selvästi, voiteluväliä voi pidentää jne.

----------


## oem

Taidankin kokeilla käyttää vanhaa "multigreasea" ketjuihin kun vauhdit tahtoo olla laskusuunnassa pakkasilla muutenkin. Vanha purkki pois. Eipä tuossa mitään häviä. Ja saahan ne aina pestyä pois. :Vink:

----------


## Nana

Minä aion käyttää kaikki ei-niin-nappiostos ketjuöljytkin. Käytän niitä silloin tällöin kun ei vaadita ihmesuorituksia. Parempi sekin, kuin heittää ne pois, kyllähän kaikki ketjuöljyt kuitenkin ketjuissa toimii jotenkin.

Tuosta tarttuvuudesta ja vedenpitävyydestä voi jotain kuvaa hieman saada, vaikkei nyt ketjuöljytestistä käykään, ihan sivelemällä johonkin metallipintaan Vaseliinia ja toiseen kohtaan jotakin ketjuöljyä. Laittaa viileän juoksevan veden alle ja katsoo miten reagoivat, ei se vaseliini todennäköisesti ensimmäisenä lähde siitä, ei ainakaan ihan helpolla.

----------


## Pullapoika

> Olen kyllä kohtuullisen yllättynyt tosta Vaseliinista. En olisi _ikinä_ uskonut, että se voisi toimia sotkematta ketjuissa, mutta nestemäiseksi kuumennettuna näköjään voi varsin hyvin.



Vähän myöhässä, mutta tuota et usko itekkään.
Luulisi että se vaseliini siellä sisässä kerää kaiken hienon pölyn sellaiseksi hiomatahnaksi ja näin kuluttaa ketjua aika vauhdikkaasti.

----------


## Nana

> Vähän myöhässä, mutta tuota et usko itekkään.
> Luulisi että se vaseliini siellä sisässä kerää kaiken hienon pölyn sellaiseksi hiomatahnaksi ja näin kuluttaa ketjua aika vauhdikkaasti.



Ei minun tarvitse uskoa, kun olen itse kokeillut. Kun ennakkoluulojen luomasta esteestä purkin kyljen tekstiä kohtaan pääset eroon voit sinäkin kokeilla, siihen asti voi vaikka kokeilla Xtremea, jossa ihan samaa Petroleumia, mutta purkin kyljessä lukee turvallisesti chain lube. Se on tästä johtuen helpompi uskoa toimivaksi.

----------


## ilmora

Raakaöljystä tehdään monia tuotteita kuten mineraaliöljyä, joka on esim. aika yleinen ainesosa kosmetiikassa. Esimerkiksi halpisvauvaöljy on usein raakaöljystä tehtyä parafiiniöljyä, mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, että se olisi automaattisesti optimaalinen tuote ketjujen voiteluun. Itse luotan tuotekehittelyyn näissä asioissa ja mikä ettei vaseliini (joka on siis alkujaan tuotemerkki) voi toimia aikansa sopivissa olosuhteissa. Vaseliiniakin on aika monenlaista, mutta käytätkö siis valkovaseliinia vai jotain tyjympää?

----------


## Plus

FYI:



https://twitter.com/rexskiwax/status/682499041532461056

----------


## Nana

^^
Minulla on ollut käytössä tämä kaikkein tavallisin, keltainen Vaseliinipurkki ja osin myös lähinnä käsirasvaksi hankkimani uudempi 100ml kirkas purkki. Ei ne liene valkovaseliinia? Se eroaa kai hieman. Pitää sitäkin koittaa.
Tämä tuli itsellenikin aika yllätyksenä ja kokeilu alunperin ihan sattumaa, kun ei muuta ollut tarjolla. Näiden kokeilujen myötä se vaan vaikuttaisi toimivan hirmu hyvänä pohjana ketjuissa. Sanon pohjana, sillä putsattuun ketjuun laitan ekana juuri sen ja sitä koko ketjuun ja vasta sen jälkeen yleensä lisään joko hieman ketjuöljyä tai jtn muuta voitelevaa, jonka myös levitän sienellä ja jota tuon vaseliinin vuoksi tarvitsee huomattavasti tavallista vähemmän keston ollessa silti huomattavasti parempi. Se ikäänkuin terästää ketjuöljyä vähän samaan tapaan kuin jotain ihorasvaakin, josta vaseliinin kera tulee kestävämpi suoja ja kostetutus ihollekin.
Tuo sienellä levitys on mielestäni tosi toimiva, sillä näköjään sillä saa tosi hyvin levitettyä ja öljyä tai muuta kuluu vähemmän kuin tipoittain levittämällä. Se ehkä tuntuu, ettei joka kohtaan voi sienellä mennä riittävästi, mutta sen perusteella, miten pitkäkestoisia nämä voitelut ovat olleet on pakko uskoa, että kyllä siitä leviää tasaisesti.

----------


## ilmora

Valkovaseliini on tietääkseni juurikin tuo kosmetiikkateollisuuden tuote ja sitten on erikseen jotain auto- ja venevaseliineja yms.. Käsittääkseni jotkut öljyt voi kuitenkin heikentää vaseliinia ja tehdä siitä helpommin pois peseytyvän.

----------


## Nana

^
Joo, varmasti näin on. ja kun yhdistelee esim vaseliinia ja jotakin ketjuöljyä kokeilemalla selviää toimivatko yhdessä vai eivät. Eihän kaikki ketjuöljytkään toimi yhdessä, jotkut vaativat hyvinkin perusteellisen ketjun puhdistuksen edellisten jäljiltä etteivät sotke, mutta jotkut toiset voivat toimia paremmin yhdistelmänä kuin yksin.

Minä muistelen, että valkovaseliinia myisi apteekit ja se on vähän erinäköisessä purkissa. Tämä perusvaseliini löytyy taas kauppojen kosmetiikkahyllyistä.

Minustakin on kaikkein helpoin ja varmin turvautua "valmiisin" ko käyttöön suunnattuihin tuotteisiin, sillä niiden ainakin pitäisi toimia, joskus silti kokeilemalla löytää toimivia juttuja. Mainitsin tuon vaseliinin ja xtreme chain luben kylkitekstien yhtäläisyyden aiemmin lähinnä muistuttaakseni, että ei sen vaseliinin toimivuus ehkä ihan niin kaukaa haettua ole kuin ensihätään tuntuisi, kun vaseliini mielletään lähinnä kantapäiden kosteuttajaksi.

----------


## zander

> FYI:
> 
> https://twitter.com/rexskiwax/status/682499041532461056



Olet siis päässyt Rexiä kokeileen? Onko tuo sellaista sotkematonta tököttiä?

----------


## Plus

Aika pitkään olen jo ajellut Rexillä ja ihan joka säällä. Aine on läpikuultavan valkoista ja parafiinipohjaista ja siinä on suksien fluoripinnoitteista tuttuja ainesosia.

Ennen likaiset ketjut ritisivät sivusuuntaan taivutellessa, mutta ei enää. Tuntuu työntävän aika hyvin lian ihan ainoastaan siihen ketjun pintaan. Ennen myös käytin talvella eri öljyä kun kesällä mutta en enää nykyään. Enempää ei uskalla sanoa ettei mene ihan mainostamiseksi.

FinCycling on ajanut Rexillä mm. Richmondin MM-kisoissa ja palaute kaikilta testaajilta ympäri maailmaa on ollut hyvää.

----------


## zander

Osaatko kestosta sanoa? Miten tiheään pitää lisätä? Kuulostaa joka tapauksesa siltä, että Rex pitää ottaa kokeiluun kunhan kauppoihin saapuu. 

Kaks viimesintä kokeilua vahamaistan voiteluaineiden parissa: White Lightning Clean Ride oli ihan ok maantiellä, mutta sadan kilsan välein saa lisätä  :Hymy:  Pedros Ice Wax 2.0 ei oikeen hääviä missään suhteessa.

----------


## Jeesu

Kesällä tehtiin kestotestiä. About sata kilsaa soratietä ja loput kuivaa asfalttia. Yhteensä 520km kesti mulla ennen kuin alkoi pitämään ääntä+pyörä oli jo muutenkin pestävä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Highlander

Ei muuten uskoisi, että polkupyörän ketjujen rasvaamisesta saadaan näin pitkä ketju aikaiseksi :Hymy:  
Ymmärtäisin jos keskusteltaisiin esim. peräpukamien rasvaamisesta. Kreikasta saa Nelson merkkistä peräpukamavoidetta joka sisältää erilaisia yrttejä...pesee mennen tullen teeveessä mainostettavat markkinajohtajat  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pullapoika

Ei uskoisikaan, mutta vaikuttaakohan siihen se, että ketjuöljyjä on miljoona erilaista eikä täydellistä ole. Itteekin kiinnostaisi tuo rex.

----------


## Nana

Toisaalta ketjujen voitelu on niitä juttuja, mitä säännöllisesti joutuu jokainen harrastamaan pyöränsä kanssa ja hyvällä ketjuöljyllä voi vaikuttaa ajomukavuuteen (ei meluhaittoja), sekä ketjujen kestoon niin ei se sinänsä kumma ole, että niistä jaksetaan juttua vääntää.

----------


## Jeesu

Niin, olen siis tuon Rexin ketjuöljyn kehittänyt ja uskon kyllä että tuo on hyvää ainetta. Me kun elämme suksivoiteista, niin kynnys tuoda pyöräilytuotteita on aika iso. Sen takia tuota on mietitty ja kehitetty paljon. Periaatteena tässä ja muissakin tuotteissa on, että tehdään parasta mahdollista. 

En tiedä näistä markkinoilla olevista ketjuöljyjen tekijöistä, mutta meillä on ihan omat räätälöidyt raaka-aineet suksivoiteissa joita en usko paljoa löytyvän muiden alojen tuotteista ja suksivoiteiden (luistojen) päätehtävä on hylkiä vettä ja likaa. Ja samoja aineita käytetty "domestiquessa". 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## arctic biker

Ketjuöljyn tärkein ominaisuus on tää kyky imeytyä sinne nivelten sisään, sille löytyy hienompikin termi. Heti kun saan niin. Rexiä koestan. Siihen asti Dynamicin https://www.bike-components.de/en/Dy...rstoff-p12407/ on kuivan kelin, myös pakkasella suosikkini. Toisaalta näissä enempi uskomus ja luulo on se mitä factana kerromme. Saksanmaan Bike/Tour on näillekin kehittänyt varsin vakuuttavan tuntuiset testausmoodit jotta Rex vaan sinne koestukseen!

----------


## JohannesP

Milloin tuota Rexiä rupee valumaan kauppoihin? 

Kuulostaa liian hyvältä ollakseen totta niin pakkohan sitä on itsekkin testata ettei vain ole markkinamiesten puhetta.  :Hymy:

----------


## ilmora

Kiinnostaa kyllä itseänikin kokeilla, mutta hei - oliko tämä nyt sitä parjattua sissimarkkinointia vai asiakasläheisyyttä? Äänestän jälkimmäistä.

----------


## noniinno

Mistäs tuota Sexiä saa?

----------


## IncBuff

> Mistäs tuota Sexiä saa?



Viipurista?

----------


## usko juntunen

Jaa että suksivoidetta ketjuihin? Nyt pärjääkin samoilla eväillä laji kun laji. Vai oisko kuitenkin kuntoilijalle siklaus parempi :Hymy: 

e: ei mutta nythän vasta hokasin, jotta onhan Holmenkol:illa niin ketjuvahaa kuin suksivoidetta, joten ei tämä mitään uutta liene.

----------


## Läskimasa

Rex CHAIN LUBEa mielenkiinnolla kokeilen mäkin jahka myytäväksi asti tulee.

----------


## Jeesu

Virallisesti esitellään kuun puolivälissä ISPO -messuilla ja tuotanto aloitellaan muutaman kuukauden kuluttua näillä näkymin tai jopa aikaisemminkin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rjrm

Kesäkelilä olen viime kesänä käyttänyt Prismasta löytämääni keltaista ketjuöljypulloa. Jätin pullon kuistille. -15C pakkasella öljy oli niin jäykkää että ylösalaisin käännettynä öljy pysyi purkin pohjassa. Joten talvikauden ajan käytänkin sitten tästä lähtien esim. aseöljyä. Tai moottoriöljyä. Se tosin sotkee ja annostelu on vaikeampaa.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Joten talvikauden ajan käytänkin sitten tästä lähtien esim. aseöljyä. Tai moottoriöljyä.



Pakkasella notkeita ketjuihin tarkoitettua öljyäkö ei ole?

Näyttää muuten olevan jähmeetä tollanen Finish Linen Ceramic Waxikin jo +10°C:ssa, sisälämmöissä ihan lirua. Mut haitanneeko tuo jos lämpöisessä öljyää.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Mulla on tämmöstä hyvä pakkaskestävyys ja veden ..ym ..ei sotke. .

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Näyttää muuten olevan jähmeetä tollanen Finish Linen Ceramic Waxikin jo +10°C:ssa...



Minun mielestä kaikki öljyt joissa lukee sana "Wax" jähmettyvät pakkasessa, ne eivät oikein toimi kuin kesäkeleissä. Mutta monesti Teflon eli PTFE merkinnöillä olevat öljyt pelaavat ihan hienosti.

Sitten noihin Nanan testeihin. Itse testailin öljyjen haihtuvuutta. Laiton teräslevyn päälle erilaisia öljyjä ja kerran päivässä kävin sormella kokeilemassa sitä levyn pintaa. Ja suurin osa näistä aerosoli-öljyistä haihtuivat käytännössä kokonaan pois. Niissä se koostumus on todella vahvasti liuotin painotteinen, eli hyviä puhdistukseen mutta huonoja pitkäaikaiseen voiteluun.

----------


## Nana

^ Eipä tuollaisilla testeillä ole mitään virkaa jos ne ovat ristiriidassa käytännön kokemuksen kanssa. Minulla on Vaseliini pohjalla Epicin kera toiminut edelleen useita lenkkejä ilman mitään jäätymistä tai kitinää. En minä ole edes aikoihin muistanut koko ketjuja lenkeillä, kun voitelut kestävät niin hyvin.

muoks. Netti jumittaa, piti kirjata ulos välillä.
Eli erilaisilla keittiölabratesteillä on vaikea imitoida kaikkea ajossa voiteluun vaikuttavaa ja siitä johtuen käytännön ajossa saadut kokemukset voivat poiketa huomattavasti labratesteistä.

----------


## 7-spoke

> Siitä Sky-öljyä koneeseen.  
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/10/02/...-for-team-sky/



Mitenkäs, onko kokemuksia kellään Giantin Pro XC Teamin official partnerista,

Motip cycling chain spray sport, ceramic?

Ite vaihdoin motorexin dry/wet lube purkkien jälkeen tähän viime syksynä, enkä ainakaan takaisin vaihda.

Jättää hieman tahmaisen fiiiksen, mutta ei tuo siltikään kerää juuri mitään verrattuna motorex wet lubeen, kestävyys mettässä (ehämmää juuri muualla ajakkaan) paljon parempi aivan sama kumpaan Motorexin tököttiin vertaa. 

-10 pakkasissa se että jätin huomioimatta lämpötilan vaikutuksen läskin rengaspaineisiin vaikutti menoon huomattavasti enemmän kuin ketjujen jäykistyminen. Toisen huomasi, toinen tasoa merkityksetön, jopa paineiden kompensoinnin jälkeen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^ Eipä tuollaisilla testeillä ole mitään virkaa...



No ei, mutta niitä on mukava tehdä siinä arjen lomassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Johan Moraal

Tota Motip Cycling sprayta olen käyttänyt pari vuotta ihan tyytyväisenä. Lähikaupasta eli Rismasta saa kohtuu hintaan. Ei pahemmin tahri eikä tuhri ja hyvin pysyy. Josku sattunut sellainen pullo että se tökötti oli valkoinen ainakin kylmissä oloissa mutta tais se toimia ihan ok silti.

----------


## Nana

> No ei, mutta niitä on mukava tehdä siinä arjen lomassa.



Haha, totta ja jää niistä aina jotakin käteen välillä.

----------


## putki

MucOff Wetlube on toiminut ilman harmeja.

----------


## tinke77

Miulla oli muc-offin ceramic wet lube jääny kylmään varastoon -20 asteeseen ja ei meinannu enää pullosta ulos tulla...
Lämpimämmällä kelillä kyllä hyvä.

----------


## kolistelija

On varmaan jo vähän hankalaa löytää rasvaa joka normaalisti pysyisi ketjussa ja säilyttäisi hyvän toimivuuden kovalla pakkasella. Itseäni ei kovin haittaa jos fillarin liikettä vastustavat voimat vähän kasvavat - 20 alapuolella, eipähän viima käy liian pahaksi.

----------


## suurtumpelo

Vuosi sitten ratkaisin vesi- ja talvikelien voiteluongelmat ostamalla hibike.de'n poistolaarista jenkkigallonan pedrossynlubea hintaan 19,79 €.


Osoittautunut yllättävän hyväksi tavaraksi, pysyy märällä satoja kilometrejä ja toimii pakkasellakin. Sotkee lämpimällä ja kuivalla kelillä melkoisesti, mutta ei pakkasella.
Vuoden kulutus on ollut hieman vajaa 2dl, joten tasaisella käytöllä tämä on ykköstuotteeni vielä seuraavat 18 vuotta. Hyvä hankinta.


Kesäkeleihin on sitte keraamista muc-off'ia UV-tuikulla, jolla voi pimeässä tarkistella voitelun tasaisuuden. :Hymy:

----------


## oem

Oli eilen -20 asteessa jäykkä takavaihtaja. Sujautin tänään WD40 etujousten stefoihin, vaihtajiin ja ketjuun. Toimi taas sutjakasti ja tarkasti.

----------


## Plus

Plussa ja Jeesu sissimarkkinoimassa bratwurstimaassa:

----------


## juhazz

> Oli eilen -20 asteessa jäykkä takavaihtaja. Sujautin tänään WD40 etujousten stefoihin, vaihtajiin ja ketjuun. Toimi taas sutjakasti ja tarkasti.



Laitahan sinne sitten myös jotakin voitelevaa ainetta tuon WD40:n jälkeen.

----------


## plr

Eikös WD-40 sisällä voiteluaineen? Siitä haihtuu annostelun jälkeen voitelua helpottavia hiilivetyjä ja varsinainen voiteluöljy jää jäljelle kohteeseen. En tosin tiedä onko se parasta öljyä mainittuihin kohteisiin.

----------


## Moska

Ei voi kehua, aikoinaan "suojasin" pylväsporan tolpan wd40llä ja parin kuukauden päästä se oli yliasti pintaruosteessa. Se pesi sen alkuperäisenkin rasvan pois siitä. Puhdistukseen ja irroitukseen oiva tuote, mutta ei voiteluun.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## arctic biker

> Ei voi kehua, aikoinaan "suojasin" pylväsporan tolpan wd40llä ja parin kuukauden päästä se oli yliasti pintaruosteessa. Se pesi sen alkuperäisenkin rasvan pois siitä. Puhdistukseen ja irroitukseen oiva tuote, mutta ei voiteluun.
> 
> Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Faktaa.

----------


## TERU

Sama facta toimii ketjussakin huolellisen pesun jälkeen, kun siitä poistuu maailman paras voiteluaine, jonka tehdas on siihen ujuttanut sisuksia myöten. Samaa mieltä oli myös toinen partamies S.B.

----------


## oem

> Laitahan sinne sitten myös jotakin voitelevaa ainetta tuon WD40:n jälkeen.



Aiheellinen muistutus.

----------


## Plus

Fincyclingillä uusi kotimainen ketjuöljysponssi, hienoa.

https://twitter.com/fincycling/statu...68774948061184

----------


## zander

Joko Rex on kaupoissa?

----------


## Läskimasa

> Joko Rex on kaupoissa?



En tiijä, kerro Plus. 

Englanninkielinen pruju löyty jo: http://rex.fi/application/files/7714...in_Lube_EN.pdf

----------


## Jeesu

Nytnytnyt!!!

Bikeshop.fi
Velosport
Toni&Toni
BikePlanet Vantaa 
BikePlanet Espoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zander

Ei ois pahitteeksi vaikka sais esim Oulun kokoisesta käpykylästä jostakin  :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

Pitääpä Velosporttia aamulla kiusata, samalla kun kyselen joko mun marraskuulla tilaamani Sciroccon mutteri on mahtanut tulla, saisin samalla postimaksulla.

----------


## ealex

Tässä olisi yksi testi: http://i41.tinypic.com/210yb6s.jpg ja toinenkin: http://www.squirtlube.com/profession...ews2014-01.pdf

Finish Line Dry Teflon, mikä on aivan erilainen kuin mikään muu litku, on pärjännyt testissä aika hyvin. Ihmeellistä on se, että tavallinen parafiini on pärjännyt kaikista parhaiten. Se kuulemma kestääkin aika pitkään.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kervelo

Jos näin oikein, Tour-lehdessä olisi taas voiteluaineiden testi.

----------


## arctic biker

> Jos näin oikein, Tour-lehdessä olisi taas voiteluaineiden testi.



Ihan oikein näit.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itse tuota testiä katselin myös. Testissä on arvosteltu myös handling ominaisuus, tarkoitetaanko tuolla kuinka helppo öljy on levittää vai jotain muuta?. Kovin suurta painoarvoa tuolla ei arvostelussa ole, ainoastaan 10%. Juicy Luben Cheramic sai näköjään parhaan arvosanan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Läskimasa

> Nytnytnyt!!!
> Velosport



Melko tyyristä: http://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/rex...gr-p-56755-66/

Vain 30 grammaa putelissa, olisko n. 30 ml eli 2 ruokalusikallista?

Edit: Jaa, tuo onkin aika paksua tavaraa, ilman liuottimia. Kehutaan riittävän 30 voitelukertaan, ei se nyt sit niin kalliiks tulis. 

http://www.rex.fi/application/files/...r_A4_Suomi.pdf

Ja Pluskin kerkesi jo kertomaan saman sillä välin kun guuglettelin.

----------


## Plus

^ Yhdestä putelista saa n. 30 voitelukertaa kun laittaa ohjeen mukaisesti tipan per ketjun nivel. Tuo on vähän kuin tiivistettä, koska ei sisällä haihtuvia ainesosia kuten suurin osa ketjuöljyistä. Ei ole kyllä muutenkaan raaka-aineissa säästelty.

----------


## zander

Hommatkaahan Oulustakin jälleenmyyjä niin lupaan ainakin yhden pullon ostaa  :Hymy:

----------


## El-Carpaso

No on kyllä aika tyyristä. Rohloffi maksaa tosta kolmasosan eikä siinä mitään liuottimia ole myöskään. Samalla tavalla tippa per linkki

----------


## Jukkis

> Englanninkielinen pruju löyty jo: http://rex.fi/application/files/7714...in_Lube_EN.pdf



Ja myös Härmän murteella

http://www.rex.fi/fi/bike


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## ealex

Miksi Wheel Energyn testistä Rexin kohdalla hävisi kaikki data 4h ja 6.5h välistä? Joku Dry lube pärjäsi joka tapauksessa käytännössä yhtä hyvin.

----------


## Jeesu

Kyllä siinä datat on. Menee vaan tasaisesti alaspäin, niin näyttää ettei siellä mitään ole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ealex

Ei siellä ole dataa. Kaikki muut pisteet ovat n. 0,25W tarkkuudella ja ovat yhdistetty suoralla viivalla. Niinpä ei voi ainoastaan tämä yksi pätkä mennä tasaisesti alaspäin, vaan 4h ja 6,5h pisteet ovat yhdistetty suoralla viivalla.

----------


## Jeesu

Tästä jos haluat vielä tarkempaa, niin täytyy kääntyä Wheel Energyn puoleen

----------


## ealex

Katsopas vaan, kolmessa testissä sattui yksi täysin suora 9-datapisteen pätkä. Yhtään toista edes 3-pisteen suoraa pätkää ei ole syntynyt. Toki, kaikki on teoriassa mahdollista.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Plus

Rexillä oli testissä useampikin näyte, tulokset kaikissa samansuuntaisia verrokkeihin nähden. Datapisteet ovat useamman mittauksen keskiarvoja.

Labratestien lisäksi Rexiä voi katsella käyttötestissä tänään Eurosportilla klo 15.15 alkaen  :Vink:

----------


## arctic biker

> Itse tuota testiä katselin myös. Testissä on arvosteltu myös handling ominaisuus, tarkoitetaanko tuolla kuinka helppo öljy on levittää vai jotain muuta?. Kovin suurta painoarvoa tuolla ei arvostelussa ole, ainoastaan 10%. Juicy Luben Cheramic sai näköjään parhaan arvosanan
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Käsitit kyllä testitulokset tasan tarkkaan väärinpäin... Juice Ceramic oli testin huonoin. Saksan handhapung- termin mielestäni ymmärsit oikein.

Tämä siis Tour 4/2016 ketjuöljytestiä koskien, Rex ei ollut mukana!

----------


## zander

Minkä Tour arvioi parhaaksi? Eihän se haittaa jos liukasta kamaa on mutta ei tuollaiset 1 watin erot kyllä merkitse niin paljon kuin muut ominaisuudet. Kuten kestävyys, sotkevuus, lian tarttuvuus jne.

----------


## Timmpee

Voittaja oli Dynamicin Dry Lube. Arvosana 1,1. Tour lehdessä tosissaan mitä pienempi sitä parempi.

Seuraava oli Motorex Dry Power arvosanalla 1,2.

Motorex on puolet halvempaa niin sanoisin, että se on moraalinen voittaja.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Käsitit kyllä testitulokset tasan tarkkaan väärinpäin... Juice Ceramic oli testin huonoin. Saksan handhapung- termin mielestäni ymmärsit oikein.
> 
> Tämä siis Tour 4/2016 ketjuöljytestiä koskien, Rex ei ollut mukana!



Ahaa, okei. Ensimmäistä kertaa katselin Touria. Pienempi arvosana siis parempi.

----------


## kervelo

> Voittaja oli Dynamicin Dry Lube. Arvosana 1,1. Tour lehdessä tosissaan mitä pienempi sitä parempi.
> 
> Seuraava oli Motorex Dry Power arvosanalla 1,2.
> 
> Motorex on puolet halvempaa niin sanoisin, että se on moraalinen voittaja.



Dynamicin dry taisi voittaa sen edellisenkin vertailun, silloin joskus vuosia sitten. Myös Motorex taisi olla silloin kärkisijoilla.

Dynamicin öljyä on tullut käytettyä nyt vuosien ajan, eikä siitä ole kuin hyvää sanottavaa. Annostelun kanssa pitää olla tarkkana: öljy on hyvin ohutta, joten sitä lorahtaa helposti liikaa. Motorexin drysta ei ole kokemuksia, mutta vastaava sadekelin öljy on omaan makuuni hiukan turhan sotkevaa.

----------


## arctic biker

> Motorexin drysta ei ole kokemuksia, mutta vastaava sadekelin öljy on omaan makuuni hiukan turhan sotkevaa.@ kervelo



Olet hellämielinen, väittäisin että Motorexin Wet Lube on pirun röhnäävää!  Syksyn märillä keleillä tulee tietty mieleen että vaihtajien nivelten voiteluun hyvä, kunhan pyyhkii huolella liiat pois. Ei käy, pakkasella jähmettyy todella mainiosti.

----------


## YGoo

Keväällä otin pyörän esille ja ensimmäistä kertaa ketjuja voidellessa Muc-Offin C3 Dry Lubella huomasin erikoisen asian: Öljyn väri oli vaihtunut ja vihreä, UV-valossa näkyvä väri, oli kadonnut ja öljyn väri muuttunut ruskeaksi. Myös pullon pipetti oli mennyt tukkoon.. 

Voiko tämä vaikuttaa öljyyn? Ja mitäköhän tässä on käynyt.. Mystistä! Mutta ei varmaan kovin vakavaa.

----------


## paaton

> Keväällä otin pyörän esille ja ensimmäistä kertaa ketjuja voidellessa Muc-Offin C3 Dry Lubella huomasin erikoisen asian: Öljyn väri oli vaihtunut ja vihreä, UV-valossa näkyvä väri, oli kadonnut ja öljyn väri muuttunut ruskeaksi. Myös pullon pipetti oli mennyt tukkoon.. 
> 
> Voiko tämä vaikuttaa öljyyn? Ja mitäköhän tässä on käynyt.. Mystistä! Mutta ei varmaan kovin vakavaa.



Entä jos ravistat purkkia?

----------


## YGoo

> Entä jos ravistat purkkia?



Ei vaikutusta..

----------


## kervelo

Itselläni on tuo sama Muc-Offin C3 Dry Lube ollut tässä keväällä koekäytössä. Vuosia käyttämääni öljyyn (testivoittaja Dynamicin Dry) verrattuna ihmetyttää, miten paksua tuo C3 on: kun sitä tiputtaa pisaran jokaiseen ketjun linkkiin, ei se siitä itsekseen imeydy ketjun sisään, kuten tarkoitus olisi, vaan aine jää ainoastaan siihen ketjun pinnalle. Ketjua pyyhkiessä sitten suurin osa aineesta lähtee pois. C3 vaikuttaa myös selkeästi enemmän ketjua sotkevammalta kuin Dynamic.

----------


## Gibsy

^Ei se imeydykkään sekunnissa.

----------


## JiiÄm

> Itselläni on tuo sama Muc-Offin C3 Dry Lube ollut tässä keväällä koekäytössä. Vuosia käyttämääni öljyyn (testivoittaja Dynamicin Dry) verrattuna ihmetyttää, miten paksua tuo C3 on: kun sitä tiputtaa pisaran jokaiseen ketjun linkkiin, ei se siitä itsekseen imeydy ketjun sisään, kuten tarkoitus olisi, vaan aine jää ainoastaan siihen ketjun pinnalle. Ketjua pyyhkiessä sitten suurin osa aineesta lähtee pois. C3 vaikuttaa myös selkeästi enemmän ketjua sotkevammalta kuin Dynamic.



Miltäs tuo C3 on vaikuttanut? Onko kesto millainen ja noin muuten?

Itse olen harkinnut tuota, lähinnä sen takia että se perus dry lube (keltainen etiketti) pitää ketjun hiljaisena ensimmäiset n. 150km. Muuten ole ollut tyytyväinen*. Lähinnä haussa olisi sellainen voiteluaine joka sotkisi mahdollisimman vähän, eikä sitä tarvitsisi olla lisäilemässä kesken lenkin. Jos ei ole ihan mahdoton yhtälö.  :Hymy: 

*Käyttänyt sitä ketjujen elinkaaren alusta asti, Muc-Offin ohjeiden mukaisesti.

----------


## eagle

> Lähinnä haussa olisi sellainen voiteluaine joka sotkisi mahdollisimman vähän, eikä sitä tarvitsisi olla lisäilemässä kesken lenkin. Jos ei ole ihan mahdoton yhtälö.



Rex.

----------


## JiiÄm

^No hitto, kiitos. Olin unohtanut tuon Rexin uutuuden, jo aiemmin keväällä oli tarkoitus hankkia sitä heti kun se vaan tulee saataville.

Olis pitänyt lukea tätäkin ketjua vielä muutama viesti ylöspäin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Äsken tuli Rexiä ketjuun laitettu. Sen verran paksuhkon oloista oli että piti käydä linkki linkiltä huolella läpi ja antaa sitten vetäytyä ketjun syövereihin.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Varmasti hyvä tuo Rex mutta pirun pieni pullo ja työläs laittaa, ei tosiaan raski levittää niin että pyörittää kammista ja ruuttaa tulemaan kun menis varmaan kertalaakista koko pullo!

----------


## Plus

Pullolla Rexiä voitelee ketjut 30 kertaa, jos pistää pisaran per nivel kuten ohjeistetaan. Jos laittaa liikaa, ylimääräinen aine ei pysy ketjussa ja/tai sotkee enemmän kuin optimi-annostuksella.

Yleensä ketjuöljyissä on suurin osa liuotinta tai muuta pois haihtuvaa, ja sen takia voi ruutata tulemaan huolettomammin kun suurin osa kuitenkin haihtuu taivaan tuuliin...

----------


## mhelander

> Lähinnä haussa olisi sellainen voiteluaine joka sotkisi mahdollisimman vähän, eikä sitä tarvitsisi olla lisäilemässä kesken lenkin. Jos ei ole ihan mahdoton yhtälö.



SquirtLube täyttää myös tämän toivomuksen. Maantielle kaikella kelillä ja maasturiin normaali ja märälle & talvelle Winter-laatu.

Kesken lenkin ei tätä tarvitse lisätä, etenkin jos sataa. Mutta jos sen jälkeen seuraavalle lenkille ei muista voidella niin alkaa ainakin ketjut helisemään. En muista että koskaan olisi kitissyt kuin ennen käyttäväni teflon -öljy jolla ketju kitisee heti kuivana ja jopa sadelenkin aikana.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## mk

Otin kokeeks tätä Bel Rayn öljyä eikä nyt kovin huonoa sanottavaa ole vielä löytynyt. _Kuivaa ketjuun eikä sottaa https://www.mototrade.fi/tuote/bel-r...ray-/55-838-1/

----------


## kervelo

> Miltäs tuo C3 on vaikuttanut? Onko kesto millainen ja noin muuten?
> 
> Itse olen harkinnut tuota, lähinnä sen takia että se perus dry lube (keltainen etiketti) pitää ketjun hiljaisena ensimmäiset n. 150km. Muuten ole ollut tyytyväinen*. Lähinnä haussa olisi sellainen voiteluaine joka sotkisi mahdollisimman vähän, eikä sitä tarvitsisi olla lisäilemässä kesken lenkin. Jos ei ole ihan mahdoton yhtälö. 
> 
> *Käyttänyt sitä ketjujen elinkaaren alusta asti, Muc-Offin ohjeiden mukaisesti.



C3 jäi hiukan tuon aiemman viestini jälkeen hyllyyn pölyyntymään. Jatkan Dynamicin Dry:lla.

----------


## Nana

Minä voitelen yhä edelleen samalla huvitusta herättäneellä yhdistelmällä (tai huvitusta taisi herättää vain pohjavoitelu) kuin aiemminkin.
Epic Ride sun muut ostetut purkit kestänevät vielä tolkuttoman kauan näillä voiteluilla. Odotan yhä, että ketjut katkeavat ennenaikojaan tms. Tosin en edes tiedä miten pitkään ketjut kestävät, mutta ne vaikuttavat edelleen hyväkuntoisilta ja voitelu on pitkäkestoinen, joten näil männään.

----------


## zander

Pari ekaa kertaa laitoin Rexiä kohtuu pienellä välillä. Melko sitkeää tavaraa on mutta kyllä se sinne linkkien sisään uppoaa. Ei missään nimessä kannata yrittää liikkuvaan ketjuun sutata. 

Nyt toisen voitelun jälkeen ajanut maantiellä 500km eikä vielä kitissy ketjut. Ei sotke, toki pientä nöyhtää pintaan kertyy. Vaikuttaa siltä, ettei tarvi enää arpoa mitä voiteluainetta ostaa.

----------


## JiiÄm

Kiitoksia, sieltähän tuli vaihtoehtoja. Hyvältä kuullostaa tuo Rex, +500km kestolla ketjuja tarttee rasvailla max. kerran viikkoon. Tippa per linkki ja yön yli maustuminen on metodina jo tuon Muc-Offin kanssa joten sen suhteen ei mitään muutosta. Hienoa että täälläkin kehitellään tuollaisia tuotteita, ja melkein naapurikunnassa. Oikeastaan yksi syy lisää käyttää k.o. tuotetta.  :Hymy:

----------


## orc biker

Mistä tuota Rexiä löytyy ja paljonko pullo maksaa? Tuolla sivuilla on lueteltu vain muutama kauppa, mutta onpa aika hankalaa, jos tarjonta on vain tuossa.

----------


## JiiÄm

> Mistä tuota Rexiä löytyy ja paljonko pullo maksaa?



Hinnasta en ole itse tietoinen mutta sivuilta löytyy lista jälleenmyyjistä: http://rex.fi/fi/bike

----------


## orc biker

> Hinnasta en ole itse tietoinen mutta sivuilta löytyy lista jälleenmyyjistä: http://rex.fi/fi/bike



Ehdin jo lisätä tuohon viestiini, että ei tuo oikein nyt riitä. Postikuluineen menisi yli parin kympin, kun en pääse mistään noista hakemaankaan. No mutta sinälläänhän tästä tulee ihan Rexin suksitarvikkeet mieleen, kun pikku purkki pulveria aikoinaan maksoi pienen omaisuuden. Ihan käsin sekoitetut ainekset. Mikä on sen lisäarvo asiakkaalle? Tekisikö kone sen kuitenkin halvemmin? En tosiaan maksa ketjun voiteluaineesta yli kahta kymppiä. 15 € voisi ehkä mennä, mutta jotain rajaa tuohonkin, riittoisaa tai ei. Ei se nyt niin riittoisaa sentään ole.

----------


## Jeesu

> Ehdin jo lisätä tuohon viestiini, että ei tuo oikein nyt riitä. Postikuluineen menisi yli parin kympin, kun en pääse mistään noista hakemaankaan. No mutta sinälläänhän tästä tulee ihan Rexin suksitarvikkeet mieleen, kun pikku purkki pulveria aikoinaan maksoi pienen omaisuuden. Ihan käsin sekoitetut ainekset. Mikä on sen lisäarvo asiakkaalle? Tekisikö kone sen kuitenkin halvemmin? En tosiaan maksa ketjun voiteluaineesta yli kahta kymppiä. 15 € voisi ehkä mennä, mutta jotain rajaa tuohonkin, riittoisaa tai ei. Ei se nyt niin riittoisaa sentään ole.



17,90€ hinta. Voidaan tehdä vaikka niin että pistät yhteystietoja privana niin laitetaan suoraan tehtaalta tulemaan sulle pullo ja tällä kertaa ilman niitä postikuluja. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

> 17,90€ hinta. Voidaan tehdä vaikka niin että pistät yhteystietoja privana niin laitetaan suoraan tehtaalta tulemaan sulle pullo ja tällä kertaa ilman niitä postikuluja. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Päteekö tuo muillekin kuin örkille?

----------


## noniinno

Yhden pullon olen rexiä nyt käyttänyt. Ihan hyvää ainetta, mutta hinta on karmea. Samaan rahaan ostin kolme isompaa pulloa zefalia. Saipa erikseen vahat ja märän kelin öljyt. Ei mulla maasturissa ihan viittä sataa kilsaa kestä Rexi. 150km on aika lähellä totuutta. Aika siistinä voimansiirto pysyi, mutta en viitsi syöpälääkkeen hintoja maksaa ketjuöljystä.

----------


## Jeesu

> Päteekö tuo muillekin kuin örkille?



No eiköhän tuo nyt foorumisteille päde, mutta käykää siellä paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä kyselemässä Rexiä hyllyyn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## orc biker

> 17,90€ hinta. Voidaan tehdä vaikka niin että pistät yhteystietoja privana niin laitetaan suoraan tehtaalta tulemaan sulle pullo ja tällä kertaa ilman niitä postikuluja.



Kiitos tarjouksesta, mutta en tarvitse erityiskohtelua, vaan maksan sen, minkä muutkin. Tuohon jakeluverkostoon kannattaa kyllä panostaa ja samoin tuon hinnan painamiseen vähän alemmas, ellette tosiaan halua tavoitella vain _hyvin_ vakavien harrastajien nicheä, mikä on toki ihan hyväksyttävä strategia sekin. Minun nykyinen voiteluaineeni toimii ihan ok (selviän puhdistamatta ketjuja koskaan), maksaa reilun vitosen pullo ja riittää reilun kauden ajan tai enemmänkin. Sinällään kiinnostusta olisi tuollaiseen ja kotimaisuuskin olisi plussaa, mutta tulee vähän sellainen periaate jo vastaan, että ei ehkä pysty maksamaan noin paljon tuollaisesta tuotteesta. Ainakin vähän pitää harkita tätä pidempään.

----------


## TERU

Annan myös tuon Rexin "kypsyä" tuotteena ja käyttää (ehkä) vasta sitten. Nykyinen Shimano wet-tippaöljy arkikäytössä, kun ketju tarvitsee. Pesen vain astioita en ketjua koskaan, kuten edellinenkin kokenut ketjunpyörittäjä.

----------


## Plus

Rexin ketjuöljyä lähdettiin tekemään alun perin sisäiseen käyttöön, raaka-aineista säästelemättä. Vertaus fluoripulvereihin on siinä mielessä hyvä, että raaka-aineissa on yhtäläisyyksiä. Tarkoituksena on ollut tehdä mahdollisimman hyvä ketjuöljy, vasta sitten mietitty mitä sen tekeminen maksaa. Keskihintaisia ja keskinkertaisia tuotteita markkinoilta jo kyllä löytyy.

Voimansiirron kitkan minimoiminen ja mahdollisimman pitkä kesto ovat ominaisuuksia, jotka kiinnostavat ammattilaistalleja siinä missä suksien maksimaalinen luisto hiihtomaajoukkueita. Rex onkin ollut käytössä tämän kauden kevätklassikoissa ja Girossa tallilla jolla on kyllä voimassa oleva sopimus tunnetun ketjuöljyvalmistajan kanssa, mutta halutaan silti käyttää parempaa tuotetta... 

Tuotteen "kypsyydestä" sen verran, että Rex on luultavasti Team Sky Hydrodynamic luben ohella harvoja ketjuöljyjä, joiden tuotekehitystä ovat ohjaneet sekä laboratorio- että maantie- ja maastotestit. Testikilometrejä maastossa ja maantiellä on ajettu kymmeniä tuhansia ennen tuotteen kaupallistamista.

----------


## brilleaux

> Keskihintaisia ja keskinkertaisia tuotteita markkinoilta jo kyllä löytyy.



Jep. Niilläkin harrastelija pärjää.

http://www.squirtlube.com/

Toki aion kokeilla REXiä. Ihan vaan siksi että mieluusti suosin kotimaista, jos sitä vain on saatavilla vaihtoehtona.
MUTTA, jos se ei Squirtia huomattavasti parempi ole, jatkan Squirtin käyttöä.

En ole keksinyt moitittavaa.

----------


## JackOja

Squirttaaja minäkin (toistaiseksi) olen, mutta pitääpä kokeilla Rexiäkin. Toki suosin kotimaista jos mahdollista.

Sekin toki houkuttaa jos joku tavara kestää ketjuissa _vieläkin_ kauemmin ja voimansiirto pysyy _vieläkin_ puhtaampana.

Vaikka kyllähän minä voisin vaikka tältä istumalta mennä säätämöön muotoilemaan kaikista ketjuistani lautasen tarjoakseni niistä lapselle puuroa. Puhtaana pysyvät Squirtilla.

edit: jaa tuotahan saakin parista paikallisesta kioskista, testiin siis.

----------


## Plus

Squirt on vesi-parafiini emulsio, josta haihdutustestissä jäljelle jää pelkkä hilseilevä parafiini koska suurin osa pullosta on pelkkää vettä. Tuotteena kuitenkin varmaan parhaasta päästä, ei siinä mitään.

Ketjujen "keittäminen" sulassa parafiinissä on hyvä menetelmä myös, joskin työläs.

----------


## ketti

Onko tuo kallista ja huonoa? Ei ainakaan sottaa. Ei taida myöskään pysyä kovin kauan?:





http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...ne-2000019169/

----------


## eagle

Tuo Rex on oikeasti hyvä öljy. Pysyy pitkään ketjussa ja oikein annosteltuna ei sotke juuri nimeksikään.

----------


## PELTONEN

Rexin ketjuöljyllä on tullut ajettua maantiellä parhaimmillaan 672km yhdellä öljyämisellä, tästä suurin osa kisakilometrejä ja ketju ei likaantunut merkittävästi eikä alkanut vielä pitää ylimääräistä ääntä. Maasturissa yksi öljyäminen riittää noin 150km +-50km johtuen, että maasturilla tulee ajettua enemmän huonolla kelillä. 

Kun levityksen suhteen jaksaa olla tarkka ja pyyhkii lenkin jälkeen ylimääräiset pölyt pois ketjun pinnasta, niin pääsee melko helpolla paljon huolettomia kilometrejä. Rex maksaa kieltämättä hieman enemmän kuin monet muut perusöljyt, mutta sen hyvät ominaisuudet, kuten vähäinen lian kerääminen ja erinomainen kestävyys, antavat mielestäni erittäin hyvän vastineen rahalle.

----------


## mikko001

> Onko tuo kallista ja huonoa? Ei ainakaan sottaa. Ei taida myöskään pysyä kovin kauan?:



Joo ei sottaa, eikä kyllä pysykään kovin kauaa, mutta ei maksa liikaa. Eli ei parasta mitä rahalla saa mutta ajaa asiansa vallan mainiosti.

----------


## kauris

Rexin edustaja voisi vielä vastata, että kuinka hyvin ja millä aineella ketju pitää saada puhdistettua aiemmista aineista tai uusi ketju erittäin sitkeistä tehdasrasvoista ennen kuin Rexiä tulee ketjuihin laittaa?

----------


## kolistelija

Rex on kyllä siitä kiva että likainenkin ketju puhdistuu päällisin puolin ihan nopealla pyyhkäisyllä. Ketju pysyy hiljaisena noin 200-300 km jos ei ihan sateella aja.

----------


## Jeesu

> Rexin edustaja voisi vielä vastata, että kuinka hyvin ja millä aineella ketju pitää saada puhdistettua aiemmista aineista tai uusi ketju erittäin sitkeistä tehdasrasvoista ennen kuin Rexiä tulee ketjuihin laittaa?



Voiteenpoistoaine+ketjupesuri on hyvä yhdistelmä ketjun puhdistukseen. Toinen mitä tulee käytettyä itse on Pineline, mutta ilmeisesti tämä ei ole ihan paras vaihtoehto jos on anodisoituja alumiiniosia...Täytyy hieman tutkiskella tätä pesuaineasiaakin.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Rexin ketjuöljyllä on tullut ajettua maantiellä parhaimmillaan 672km  yhdellä öljyämisellä, tästä suurin osa kisakilometrejä ja ketju ei  likaantunut merkittävästi eikä alkanut vielä pitää ylimääräistä ääntä.







> Ketju pysyy hiljaisena noin 200-300 km jos ei ihan sateella aja.



Kokemuksissa näyttäisi siis olevan merkittäviä eroja ainakin sen suhteen miten kauan ketju pysyy hiljaisena.


Mulle nousivat Squirtin kohdalla kynnyskysymyksiksi (1) että sateensieto oli omassa käytössä jokseenkin heikko eli ketju alkoi pitää pahaa ääntä aiemmin ja enemmän kuin millään kokeilemallani dry lubella ja (2) että valmistajan ohjeen mukaan tuotteen täydlellisen toiminnan takaamiseksi olisi ketju pitänyt puhdistaa täysin tehdasrasvoista tai hankkia tehdasrasvatton ketju jota taisi olla vain yksi KMC:llä ja sekin katosi pian myynnista.

Rexin hinta ei ole aivan mahdoton, jos kokemukset ovat hyviä ja käyttö yksinkertaista ja huoletonta,

Semmoinen voiteluaine olisi kiva joka ei keräisi kauheasti likaa - vaikka maantiellä Squirtkin mustui, valmistajan epäilun mukaan autokumipölystä - muttei myöskään rupeaisi sateella heti kitisemään. ja tietenkin vielä halpa, huokea ja edullinen.,,

----------


## TERU

Täysin pölyä keräämätön taitaa olla yhtä madoton väittämä kuin täysin sateenpitävä ja hengittävä. Öljyn, siis rasvan pölynkeräävyys lienee luonnonvoima, jota ei voi kokonaan välttää. Hyvin on pelanneet wet, ja dry-tippaöljyt omissa ajokeissa. Shimanon ja Weldtiten merkein markkinoituja olleet, Rex pitää kokea aikanaan.

----------


## brilleaux

> Mulle nousivat Squirtin kohdalla kynnyskysymyksiksi (1) että sateensieto oli omassa käytössä jokseenkin heikko eli ketju alkoi pitää pahaa ääntä aiemmin ja enemmän kuin millään kokeilemallani dry lubella ja (2) että valmistajan ohjeen mukaan tuotteen täydlellisen toiminnan takaamiseksi *olisi ketju pitänyt puhdistaa täysin tehdasrasvoista* tai hankkia tehdasrasvatton ketju jota taisi olla vain yksi KMC:llä ja sekin katosi pian myynnista.



En ole täysin puhdistanut, päältä kylläkin rasvat pois melko tarkasti. Kuten teen aina uusille ketjuille, tehdasrasva kun on semmosta kärpäspaperia että. 
Kosteudensieto Squirtilla mielestäni hyvä.
_Kunhan antaa kuivua kunnolla ennen ajoa._

----------


## JackOja

> ...Squirt...
> _Kunhan antaa kuivua kunnolla ennen ajoa._



Nimenomaan. Squirtilla ei voidella lenkille lähtiessä vaan edellisenä iltana.

1) Squirttaus
2) Rallatetaan öpaut 14 kierrosta ketjuja ympäri
3) ylimääräiset pyyhitään pois
4) Jätetään maustumaan

Rex toki kokeiluun mitä pikimmiten.

----------


## golfer

Hehe, tässähän päästään pian juupaseipäs-tasolle, mutta heitetääs kehiin KMC:n kanta ketjujen hoitoon
http://www.kmcchain.eu/MAINTENANCE
Ja mitä sieltä löytyykään..?

Try to avoid a so-called ‘chain washing machine’ in combination with solvent. This will instantly ruin your chain.Some lubricant brands advise you to completely degrease the chain, KMC does not recommend this.

Mites tuo Rex pysyy, jos on innokas pyörän pesijä ja lähinnä huuhtoo ketjun vedellä ilman muita aineita? Ja ei se Pineline minun anodisoituja alumiiniosia ole tärvellyt, ainakaan vielä..

----------


## kauris

Mutta ei Pineline edes vahvalla 1:5 seossuhteella ihan noin vain ketjua vanhoista vahoista puhdista. Edellyttää aikamoista harjailua tai rätillä hinkkaamista silti.
Parhaiten kilisevän puhtaaksi (paitsi kirkas kuin mikä, niin tosiaan kilisee) ketjun olen saanut bensalla pesemällä. Upotus bensaan, heiluttelua ja vähän tiskiharjausta vielä päälle. Ongelmana se, että likaantunut bensa pitää kuskata ongelmajätepisteeseen. Tulee siksi harvoin käytettyä.

Mutta kyllä se Squirtkin tosiaan likaa kuivan kelin maantiekäytössäkin. Esim takarissoihin kertyy mustaa töhnää (likaantunutta Squirttia), samoin eturattaisiin ja vähän ketjuunkin.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Nimenomaan. Squirtilla ei voidella lenkille lähtiessä vaan edellisenä iltana.



Tämä on toisaalta kieltämättä aiheellinen muistutus meille kaikille, mutta toisaalta niin syvällinen viisaus että on ihan pakko kysyä: mikä on se voiteluaine jota käytetään juuri ennen lenkille lähtöä (tai jonka käytön jälkeen ei pyyhitä ylimääräisiä pois)?

PS Mutta kai mä vain tein jotain väärin kun en saanut Squirtia toimimaan sateessa. Liian nuuka voitelussa tai liian laiska vanhojen rasvojen putsauksessa?

----------


## JackOja

> ...mikä on se voiteluaine jota käytetään juuri ennen lenkille lähtöä (tai jonka käytön jälkeen ei pyyhitä ylimääräisiä pois)?



Silloin pienenä kun käytin vielä TF2:sta ja muita vastaavia spraypurkista ruuttasin ne ketjuun just ennenko läksin. Ja oli niin haihtuvaista kamaa, että ei tarvinnu pyyhkiä. Ja joka lenkille piti laittaa uutta.

Ihan pikkuvauvanahan laitettiin vaan jotain paksuja öljyjä mitä sattui isin jemmoista löytymään. Nehän kestikin monta vuotta ja ketjut oli mustat mönjästä, mut silloin se ei haitannut.

----------


## Plus

> Ja ei se Pineline minun anodisoituja alumiiniosia ole tärvellyt, ainakaan vielä..



Emäksiset pesuaineet syövyttävät alumiinia. Jotkut teollisuuspesuaineet syövyttävät kodin putkimiehen lailla. Pineline ei ihan pahimmasta päästä, mutta syövyttää sekin. Rattaiden anodisointi saattaa himmentyä... Myös ketjun rullat tummuvat jos ketjua uittaa yön yli raa'assa pesuaineessa. Vaikka normaalissa käytössä ja normaalilla seossuhteella syöpyminen on olematonta, tässä syy miksi esim. Shimano kieltää voimakkaisen pesuaineiden käytön. Jos syövyttävä pesuaine jää ketjun sisään muhimaan pitkäksi aikaa, ei tee hyvää...

Normikäytössä ainoastaan pyyhin ketjun kuivalla talouspaperilla ulkoisesti puhtaaksi ennen uutta voitelua. Ketjun sisään ei Rexiä käyttäessä mene paskaa, joten sen kummempi puhdistaminen ei ole tarpeen. Tämän voi todeta ketjua sivusuunnassa taivutellessa, mitään ritinää ei kuulu vaikka ulospäin näyttäisikin likaiselta. TF2:sta käyttäessä taas ketju saattoi näyttää puhtaalta, mutta kauhea rutina taivutellessa. Takavaihtajan rissaan kyllä kerääntyy Rexistäkin ajan mittaan mönjää, sen kaapaisen pois pienellä talttapäämeisselillä.

Jos haluaa aloittaa ihan puhtaalta pöydältä, niin sitten pineline tai vastaava ketjupesurissa pyöritellen -> perään huuhtelu pelkällä vedellä -> kuivatus -> voitelu.

----------


## cobbo

> Mutta kyllä se Squirtkin likaa ihan kuivan kelin maantiekäytössäkin. Esim takarissoihin kertyy mustaa töhnää (likaantunutta Squirttia), samoin eturattaisiin ja vähän ketjuunkin.



Näin on mullakin. Ehkä en pyyhi ylimääriä tarpeeksi innolla pois, mutta toisaalta purkin ohje toteaa että niitä ei tarvitsisikaan pyyhkiä. Onneksi tuo töhnä on kuitenkin lähinnä mustaa vahaa joka lähtee mm. käsistä paljon paremmin kuin märkäöljyistä ja tiemoskasta hieroutunut terva, ja sen saa rapsuteltua rissoista tms. helposti pois.





> Mutta kai mä vain tein jotain väärin kun en saanut Squirtia toimimaan sateessa. Liian nuuka voitelussa tai liian laiska vanhojen rasvojen putsauksessa?



Kyllä itselläkin ketju kuulosti melko tuskaisen kuivan rahisevalta loppua kohti kun vajaan satasen lenkin alkuun tuli vesisade joka huuhteli Squirtteja pois. Ketju oli käytetty liuotinpesussa (tuskin irrotti kaikkia tehdasrasvoja, tosin) ja sen jälkeen sitä oli squirtitettu + ajettu useaan kertaan joten luulisi että tehdasrasvankin mahdollisesti kontaminoima Squirt olisi jo aikapäivää sitten karissut pois. Ja viimeisin voitelu oli lenkkiä edeltävänä iltana. Edelleen mä squirttia käytän, mutta ei sen sadekelin kesto kauhean hyvältä vaikuta.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itse olen käyttänyt Morgan Bluen chain cleaneriä. En tiedä kuinka pahaa myrkkyä on mutta ketjut tulee ainakin nopeasti puhtaiksi. Jotkut ammattilaistallitkin tuota käyttää mutta niillähän on varaa vaihtaa uudet ketjutkin useammin kuin tavallisella harrastajalla. Joka tapauksessa mitään negatiivistä ei ole vielä vuoden käytön jälkeen ilmennyt.

----------


## arctic biker

> Jos syövyttävä pesuaine jää ketjun sisään muhimaan pitkäksi aikaa, ei tee hyvää...



Plus

ja ketjun sisällä muhivat pesuainejäämät ei varsinkaan uudelle voiteluaineelle hyvää tee...

----------


## Sisu

Riittävän voimakkaat pesuaineet voi sitten aiheuttaa jopa halkeamia ketjuihin, muutenkin turha liuotinpesu ei tee hyvää ketjulle.

----------


## Irocci

Halkemia ketjuihin pesuaineista? Ootko tosissas. 15 vuotta metalli alalla ollu niin eka kerta, kun tollasta paskaa kuulee ja töissä sentään ammatti tason aineet käytössä, kun puhdistetaan öljyisiä akseleita jne. jne. On juma teillä kovat pesuaineet kun ketjut sulaa. Voitko kertoa Sisu muillekin aineen nimen, että osaa varoa?

----------


## jone1

Eiköhän "Sisu" heitä vaan löylyä tähän keskusteluun.

----------


## zort

Olen reilu kymmenen vuotta tehnyt saman etikettivirheen (ja jatkan vastaisuudessakin) että pesen uudesta ketjusta tehdaskurat ketjunpuhdistusaineella ja pesurilla pois. Siihen sitten paremmat aineet tilalle (onhan noita vaihtoehtoja). Ei sitten niin minkään zortin kitinöitä, rutinoita tms. ongelmia.
Toinen asia mikä menee mulla täysin yli hilseen on tämä öljyn "imeytyminen" ketjuun. Täh? Pesusienestäkö ketjut tehdään? Paljonko metalli imee öljyä itseensä? Ketju on hyvin yksinkertainen rakennelma, ei siellä sen uumenissa mitään salaperäisiä öljyn saavuttamattomissa olevia lokeroita lymyä. (Tähän vissiin joku imo)

----------


## rjrm

Tehdasvoideltu KMC:n ketju toimii 1000km kitisemättä kuivalla kesäkelillä. Pyyhin toki päältä ylimääräiset pois ennen eka ajoa. Minusta se on hyvä aine joka niissä on.

----------


## zort

> Tehdasvoideltu KMC:n ketju toimii 1000km kitisemättä kuivalla kesäkelillä. Pyyhin toki päältä ylimääräiset pois ennen eka ajoa. Minusta se on hyvä aine joka niissä on.



Maantiellä vai maastossa?

----------


## plr

Samoin Campan ja Shimanon tehdasvoidelluilla ketjuilla saa ajettua maantiellä noin tonnin ilman mitään toimenpiteitä. Minusta tehtaalla laittavat hyvää ainetta ketjuihin eikä ole ollut tarvetta sitä poistaa.

Shimano myös suosittelee, ettei tehdasrasvaa poisteta, vaan uutta voiteluainetta aletaan lisätä, kun tehdasaineet ovat kuluneet pois. Tehdasrasva laitetaan ketjuun ennen kuin se kootaan, joten sitä on varmasti oikeissa paikoissa.

"So the best thing to do when installing a new chain is to leave the factory grease on, not apply any other lube, ride until it wears out and then start applying liquid chain lube."

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/28/...-with-shimano/

----------


## JackOja

> Tehdasvoideltu KMC:n ketju toimii 1000km kitisemättä kuivalla kesäkelillä. Pyyhin toki päältä ylimääräiset pois ennen eka ajoa. Minusta se on hyvä aine joka niissä on.







> Samoin Campan ja Shimanon tehdasvoidelluilla ketjuilla saa ajettua maantiellä noin tonnin ilman mitään toimenpiteitä. Minusta tehtaalla laittavat hyvää ainetta ketjuihin eikä ole ollut tarvetta sitä poistaa.



SRAMinkin ketjut toimii ekan ~tonnin tehdasraswoilla mainiosti. Ulkopinnat pitää kyllä pyyhkiä liuottimella ennen käyttöä, muuten kaikki kissanpäätä pienempi roska ja hiekka kertyy ketjuihin.
Sitten kun kitinä alkaa, alkaa voitelu.

---




> ^Eli ei tartte voidella ollenkaan. Tonni ajoa ja uudet alle.



Itse asiassa mikseipä noinkin kun tarkemmin ajattelee. Ketjuthan on niin halpoja, että voisi melkein kannattaa.

----------


## brilleaux

^Eli ei tartte voidella ollenkaan. Tonni ajoa ja uudet alle.  :Vink:

----------


## arctic biker

> Olen reilu kymmenen vuotta tehnyt saman etikettivirheen (ja jatkan vastaisuudessakin) että pesen uudesta ketjusta tehdaskurat ketjunpuhdistusaineella ja pesurilla pois. Siihen sitten paremmat aineet tilalle (onhan noita vaihtoehtoja). Ei sitten niin minkään zortin kitinöitä, rutinoita tms. ongelmia.
> Toinen asia mikä menee mulla täysin yli hilseen on tämä öljyn "imeytyminen" ketjuun. Täh? Pesusienestäkö ketjut tehdään? Paljonko metalli imee öljyä itseensä? Ketju on hyvin yksinkertainen rakennelma, ei siellä sen uumenissa mitään salaperäisiä öljyn saavuttamattomissa olevia lokeroita lymyä. (Tähän vissiin joku imo)



Kummasti nuo Saksan isot lehdet käyttää termejä, minusta zort olet varsin väärässä.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Eikös Sheldonilla ollut kuva, miten ketjut puhdistetaan oikeaoppisesti?

----------


## ealex

Hommasin Squirtlubea, onhan se parempi, kuin muut vahapohjaiset, mutta  silti aika kaukana Finish Line DRY Lube öljystä. Squirtlube sotkee  pidemmällä aikavälillä enemmän ja vahajämät eivät lähde pois rattaista  kuin mekaanisesti. Myös kesto mielestäni Squirtlube:lla on huonompi.

Käytännössä  kaikki kokeilemani Dry-öljyt ovat keskenään samantyyppisiä, Wet-öljyt  ovat keskenään samantyyppisiä ja Wax-öljyt ovat keskenään  samantyyppisiä. Ainoastaan Finish Line DRY Lube eroaa joukosta.  :Hymy: 





> Toinen asia mikä menee mulla täysin yli hilseen on tämä öljyn "imeytyminen" ketjuun. Täh? Pesusienestäkö ketjut tehdään? Paljonko metalli imee öljyä itseensä? Ketju on hyvin yksinkertainen rakennelma, ei siellä sen uumenissa mitään salaperäisiä öljyn saavuttamattomissa olevia lokeroita lymyä. (Tähän vissiin joku imo)



Kun kahden metallikappaleen välissä on rako niin voiteluaine voi imeytyä siihen paremmin tai huonommin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## zort

> ?..minusta zort olet varsin väärässä.



Eihän tuo eka kerta olisi . Saksankielikin on zortilla vähän hakusessa. Ajeltua tulee kyllä, sen perusteella lähinnä vaan lässytin.

----------


## arctic biker

No eipä mitään Zort, vasta alle 4t kilsaa, huono vuos. Sekundatason omaishoitajana  menee tää kausi.

----------


## Tandemi

Nöösinä itse hain Shimanon PTFE ja Wet lube putelit. Tuossa joutessani otin asiakseni putsata ketjut ja rasvata tuolla PTFE litkulla.
Uudenkarheana jäi aika tahmeaksi, vaikka sen mikrokuituliinalla hinkkasinkin puhtaaksi. Kovasti oli tehdaslitku jo ehtinyt kerätä itseensä kuraa ketjuihin ja rataspakkaan/takavaihtajaan.. En tiedä ketjujen hoidosta sen kummempaa kuin putsata/pestä tarvittaessa ja lisätä voiteluainetta.

Ei kai tämä ydinfysiikkaa ole  :Hymy:

----------


## GodFinger

Ekaa kertaa tänään kokeilin vanhaa kikkaa ketjujen pesussa,  eli kaksi hammasharjaa teippasin kahvaosan kohdalta kiinni, ja pineline-vesiseossuihkuttelun jälkeen harjasin  liat pois. Vielä vanhan pesusienen väliin ketju, ja kampia pyöritellessä pesusienestä putoava vesi olikin sitten toooosi mustaa. Huuhtelun ja kuivauksen jälkeen squirtit joka rullalle. Squirtin pullossa muuten sanotaan ettei aineita saisi levittämisen jälkeen enää pyyhkiä ollenkaan. Eli turhia ei saisi poistaa.

Lähetetty minun Redmi Note 2 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CamoN

> Squirtin pullossa muuten sanotaan ettei aineita saisi levittämisen jälkeen enää pyyhkiä ollenkaan. Eli turhia ei saisi poistaa.



Kehvelin kehveli, tämä tästä vielä puuttui. Juuri kun luulin että tämä päämäärätön kohkaus hiipuisi taas hetkeksi tauolle.

----------


## Konstal

Laitampahan omankin mielipiteen tähän aiheeseen.

Uudet ketjut hankkiessa otan aina tehdasrasvat pois, koska se on tarkoitettu säilytykseen, ei voitelemiseen. Se on niin paksua tavaraa, että hiekanmuruset tarttuu siihen kiinni. Ei toimi kauhean hyvin enään vaihteet, kun ketjussa on HIEKKAA kiinni. Tämä on ainakin oma kokemukseni. En sitten tiedä onko esim Shimanolla ohutta öljyä ketjuissa jo paketista. Perus öljyämiseen käytän teflon pohjaista öljyä (teollisuuskäyttöön tarkoitettua spray pullosta). Ei lika tarru lähellekkään niin helposti kuin esimerkiksi aseöljyyn tai WD-40:een. Annan öljyn olla ketjussa sen aikaa kun haen rätin (tämä on tärkein vaihe likaantumisen estämiseksi!!!). Sillä aikaa öljy pääsee tunkeutumaan rullien väliin hyvin. Sitten vain rätti ketjun ympärille alapuolelle ja pyörittää kampia n.50 kierrosta. Yleensä tässä vaiheessa ketjusta tulee vielä hieman likaista öljyä, mutta en ole havainnut tällä olevan mitään käytännön merkitystä. Pesen pyörän aina kuin se on likainen. Maantieajoa voi tulla n.200 km ja maastoajoa kurakelilla 20 km. Pesuun käytän kiillon teollisuuspesuainetta (kohtuu vahvaa) sumupullosta. Suihkutan sitä kaikki voimansiirron komponentit huolella. Suhautan sitä myös vaihtajiin. Anna olla noin minuutin. Laitan hammasharjan ketjun päälle pakan kohdalla ja pyöritän kampia hirveän paljon. Teen saman ketjun sivuille ja toiselle puolelle. Toisen puolen voi tehdä joko alhaalla tai takavaihtajan välistä. Harjaan hammasharjalla myös vaihtajat. Ja tietysti myös pakka ja eturattaat. Muista kunnon huuhtelu!!! Pyöritä kampia huuhellessa. Kuivaaminen hoituu pyörittämällä kampia erittäin nopeasti. Sitten öljyäminen. Öljy syrjäyttää lopun veden heti kun se osuu ketjuun.

----------


## arctic biker

[QUOUudet ketjut hankkiessa otan aina tehdasrasvat pois, koska se on tarkoitettu säilytykseen, ei voitelemiseen. TE][/QUOTE]

Tiedä säikeen järkevyydestä, mutta aika moni minunkin näkemyksen kanssa on samaa mieltä että tää tehdasrasva on parasta mitä olla voi eikä sitä missään tapauksessa pidä poistaa, ainoastaan ketjun pinnalta kannattaa pyyhkiä enimmät.

----------


## TERU

[QUOTE

Tiedä säikeen järkevyydestä, mutta aika moni minunkin näkemyksen kanssa on samaa mieltä että tää tehdasrasva on parasta mitä olla voi eikä sitä missään tapauksessa pidä poistaa, ainoastaan ketjun pinnalta kannattaa pyyhkiä enimmät./QUOTE]


Tuota olen myös yrittänyt selittää, mutta se on kuin tuuleen huutais, bittiusvaan näpyttelyt katoavat saman tien. Suffelointi on kosmeettista, ketju kestää paljon paremmin ajoa ilman yletöntä pesua. Valkeilla silkkihanskoilla siihen ei pidä tarttuakaan. Olen SB:n opetuslapsi tässä asiassa, taidamme olla sitä kumpainenkin.

----------


## marco1

Niin tämä oli se Sheldon-vainaan vinkki ketjun pesuun: http://sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html  :Hymy: 
kun nyysseissä oli enemmän ja vähemmän tinkaa näistä ketjunpesuista ollut parikymmentä vuotta.
(Vilkaisin r.b.t -ryhmää tämän keskustelun innoittamana ja samoja herroja siellä näyttää vieläkin pyörivän kuin 90-luvulla vaikka Sheldon, Jobst ja pari muuta legendaa onkin jo joukosta poissa.)

Kyllä se riittää uuden ketjun putsaamiseksi että pinnalta putsataan liuottimella likaa keräävä aine pois. Sekaan sitten oman maun (uskonnon?) mukaista tököttiä.

----------


## jvc2015

[QUOTE=ealex;2547070]Ainoastaan Finish Line DRY Lube eroaa joukosta.  :Hymy: /QUOTE]
Eli onko tuo pätevä aine?

----------


## dimebak

Käytän voiteluun sitä Würthin vihreäkorkkista sprayvaseliinia, kun se kestää likaa ja vettä ihan sopivasti. Ketjut pesen pienkonebensalla mikä on ehkä turhan raakaa mutta puhdistuvatpa kunnolla.

Kokeilinpa kerran työmaalla olevaa Torrent 500-puhdistuskaappiakin, ja sillä kyllä kaikki paska ketjuista ...

----------


## Nana

> mutta aika moni minunkin näkemyksen kanssa on samaa mieltä että tää tehdasrasva on parasta mitä olla voi eikä sitä missään tapauksessa pidä poistaa, ainoastaan ketjun pinnalta kannattaa pyyhkiä enimmät.



Ei kai ketjuja kannata millään vahvoilla pesuaineilla kannata pestä. Itse pyyhin usein liat pois oliiviöljyyn kastetulla rätillä. Vain pyörän pesun yhteydessä saattaa ketjujakin kohti suihkahtaa hieman pinkkiä pesuainetta, mutta ei niitä kuurailla koskaan, eikä varsinkaan uiteta pesuaineissa.

----------


## SvaR

> Ketjut pesen pienkonebensalla mikä on ehkä turhan raakaa mutta puhdistuvatpa kunnolla.



Mulla taas ollu tapana voimansiirto huollon yhteydessä nakata ketjut ja rattaat tärpättiin likoamaan. Yön yli kun lioattaa niin huljuttelu, pikku harjaus ja paineilma perään niin jopa tulee puhdasta. Aika kovia myrkkyjä pitää laittaa jos meinaa että ketjut niistä kyttyrää tykkäisi.

----------


## dimebak

> Mulla taas ollu tapana voimansiirto huollon yhteydessä nakata ketjut ja rattaat tärpättiin likoamaan. Yön yli kun lioattaa niin huljuttelu, pikku harjaus ja paineilma perään niin jopa tulee puhdasta. Aika kovia myrkkyjä pitää laittaa jos meinaa että ketjut niistä kyttyrää tykkäisi.



Joskus muinoin käytin ko. tapaa mutta omakotitaloon muuton jälkeen, ja moottorisahan lahjaksi saamisen jälkeen, olen alkanut käyttään pienkonebensaa. Pikkasen nopeempi prosessi ja sitä ku on tallissa aina tömppö valmiina.

Ja mitä litkuihin tulee niin enpä usko, että kellään yksityisellä on mahdollisuuksia saada hankittua aineita millä metallit liukenee >8D

----------


## ealex

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti ealex
> 
> 
> Ainoastaan Finish Line DRY Lube eroaa joukosta. 
> 
> 
> 
> Eli onko tuo pätevä aine?



On, tätä minä yritinkin sanoa  :Hymy:

----------


## JiiÄm

Nyt voisi kirjoitella omat (ensi)kokemukset tuosta Rex:in voiteluaineesta, kun aika tasan viikko sitten sadepäivän kunniaksi putsasin/ rasvasin voimansiirron.

Ketjut (CN-HG900, KMC:n pikaliittimellä) huljuttelin ensin polttoöljyssä suurimmista epäpuhtauksista ja vanhoista voiteluaineen jäänteistä puhtaaksi, jonka jälkeen puhdistin vielä pöön jäänteet PRF:n rasvanpoistoaineella. Puhdasta tuli ja hyvät edellytykset uudelle voitelulle. Siinä ei mitään ihmeellistä ollutkaan, tippa per linkki ja tämän jälkeen hetki rauhallisesti kampia pyörittäen. Ylimääräiset vaihtajan rissoihin yms. tarttuneet ja omat sotkemiset pyyhin pois. Tämän jälkeen pyörä seisoi rauhassa huoneenlämmössä maanantai aamupäivään asti. Kuten aiemmin oli mainittukin, aine on paksuhkoa, mutta siitä huolimatta se oli hakenut hyvin paikkansa.

Sitten eikun ajamaan, jota tällä viikolla sää onkin suosinut, pl. mitä nyt Juhannus välissä vähän häiritsi  :Hymy:  . Alkuun ajelin vajaan 243km, neitsytvoitelusta huolimatta ei ilmennyt mitään kitinöitä. Hyvä juttu.
Kävin em. jälkeen vielä joka linkin kertaalleen läpi ja lisäsin voiteluainetta karvan paksuisen juovan jokaiseen. Samalla pyyhkäisin tummuneet ketjun sivut rätillä puhtaaksi, mikä ei ollut mainintaa kummoisempi operaatio. Loppuviikon aikana ajelin vielä vajaan 492km, lähinnä rengaspaineita tarkistellen. Nyt rullat ketjuissa rupee olemaan jo kuivahkot, mutta vielä viimekilometreilläkään ei ole ilmennyt kitinää. Olen tyytyväinen  :Hymy:  . Sitä mainittua mustaa tauhkaa toki väkisinkin kerääntyy, mutta luonnollisesti hyvin vähän koska voitelun tarve on harva, ts. aine tuntuu pysyvän siellä missä sen kuuluukin olla. 


Iso kiitos vielä Jeesulle.

Tuossa vielä kuva suoraan viimeisimmän lenkin jäljiltä:

----------


## Jöpöttäjä

Mä lähdin keväällä maasturin kanssa kokeilemaan tällaista ainetta uuden ketjun kanssa: http://www.cc-company.fi/files/441_ceramix.pdf
Aloitin niin, että ekan kymmenen lenkin jälkeen ketju putsaus rätillä ja aine ketjuun yöksi, liian aineen putsaus ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä. Tämän jälkeen voitelu kerta viikossa. 
Lika ja paska ei tarraa ketjuun. Ketju pitää normaalin pienen äänensä, ei sen enempää. 
Mun kohdalla tähän mennessä helpoin ja toimivin ketjuvoiteluine. Aine löytyi duunista joten ei hajuakaan hinnasta tai saatavuudesta. 
Testi jatkuu... Nyt kilsoja takana eka tonni. Ketju KMC x10.

----------


## 0do

> Mä lähdin keväällä maasturin kanssa kokeilemaan tällaista ainetta uuden ketjun kanssa: http://www.cc-company.fi/files/441_ceramix.pdf
> Aloitin niin, että ekan kymmenen lenkin jälkeen ketju putsaus rätillä ja aine ketjuun yöksi, liian aineen putsaus ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä. Tämän jälkeen voitelu kerta viikossa. 
> Lika ja paska ei tarraa ketjuun. Ketju pitää normaalin pienen äänensä, ei sen enempää. 
> Mun kohdalla tähän mennessä helpoin ja toimivin ketjuvoiteluine. Aine löytyi duunista joten ei hajuakaan hinnasta tai saatavuudesta. 
> Testi jatkuu... Nyt kilsoja takana eka tonni. Ketju KMC x10.



Kuinkahan samantyyppinen aine tämä olisi ja ajaisikohan asiansa?
http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60707...elusaine-400ml

----------


## jumbojussi

^^ Miulle kans! :P





> Kuinkahan samantyyppinen aine tämä olisi ja ajaisikohan asiansa?
> http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60707...elusaine-400ml



Ei taida olla ns. kuivaa?

----------


## 0do

> Ei taida olla ns. kuivaa?



Hups. Totta. 

Kuukkelia käyttämällä löysin myös muita vastaavia keraamisia kuivavoiteluaineita kuin tuo aiemmin mainittu cc-companyn tuote. Mainosteksti oli ainakin yhdessä lähes identtinen eli samaa ainetta, mutta eri brändiltä. Mutta mitään ei näytä saavan suoraan netistä tilattua yksityiskäyttöön, vaan pelkästään yrityksille. Tai saattaishan ne myydä, jos nätisti pyytäis.

----------


## Sambolo

Ostin pyörän käytettynä, ajanu mettää hiekkaa kuraa, kerra jotai wd-40 suihkasin pyörän pesun jälkeen. En ymmärrä mistä kitinöistä täällä puhutaan, ei mulla pidä mitään ääntä. Jostain luin että ketjua vaihdettaessa rattaat pitää vaihtaa vai oliko se toisin päin, onko tällä mitään perää?

----------


## das_rad

Pakan vaihdon kanssa aina uudet ketjut, ketjujen vaihdon yhteydessä pakkaa ei tarvitse kuitenkaan välttämättä vaihtaa. Tiukka takapakka ei naksumatta sulata vähänkään venyneitä ketjuja - kokemusta on.

----------


## putki

Rex Domestiquesta.

Ketjuna Dura Ace HG901 SIL-Tec 11s jolla ajoin 500 km ennen liuotinpesua. Muu voimansiirto Ultegraa.

Puteli on pieni mutta hyvin riittoisa. Ohjeiden mukaan neljännellä voitelukerralla aine on syrjäyttänyt aiemmat aineet. 

Ensimmäiset voitelut liuottimen jälkeen aiheuttivat pahaa mieltä kitinöineen vaikka aine oli ketjuissa aina n. 18h ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä. Nyt neljännen voitelun jälkeen olen ajanut 400km suurimmalta osin kostealla asfaltilla ja usein  tihkusateessa. Soratietä matkasta on ainakin 50km. 

Ei kitise. Kerää hiekkaa vähemmän kuin muut kokeilemani öljyt mutta nyt on pakko liuottaa kaluston säästämiseksi. 

Kuivan kelin maantiekuskille tai itseäni laiskemmalle voimansiirron puhdistajalle (liuotin) voin suositella varauksetta.

----------


## Pölhis

Honkkarista tms ostettu halpa  spray, WD40, CRC, 2t-öljy tai vesivaseliini (laakerirasva) tilanteesta riippuen ja ehkä eniten mikä on käsillä. Juuri nyt vesivaseliiniä ja tuntuu toimivan aika hyvin.

----------


## Jyri K

Nämä WD40 ja muut spray öljyt on mielestäni enempi ruostuneen muutterin irroitukseen kun voiteluun. niistä kun liuottimet haihtuu parissa tunnissa, niin eipä kylläö montaa grammaa öljyä jää ketjuihin.

----------


## arctic biker

As[QUOTE=Pölhis;2571373]Honkkarista tms ostettu halpa  spray, WD40, CRC, 2t-öljy tai vesivaseliini (laakerirasva) tilanteesta riippuen ja ehkä eniten mikä on käsillä. Juuri nyt vesivaseliiniä ja tuntuu toimivan aika hyvin.[/QUOTE
Hyi helvetti, tommosta täytenä totena julistat, herkeä ihmeessä.

----------


## peeppa

Mitäs mieltä täällä ollaan aseöljystä? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Polun tukko

> Mitäs mieltä täällä ollaan aseöljystä? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hyvää mm. auton lukkoihin talvella.

----------


## peeppa

> Hyvää mm. auton lukkoihin talvella.



Täytyy sitten kokeilla jotain muuta. Nyt neljä vuotta menty kaavalla, pesun jälkeen ketjuille aseöljyä ja ylimääräisen poisto ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä. Hyvin on toiminut eikä ole kitinöitä tai ylimääräistä kulumaa ollut. Ainoa jos unohtaa pyyhkiä ylimääräiset pois niin sitten kerää likaa. 

Itse kun en ole näihin öljyihin ja rasvoihin perehtynyt niin mikä aseöjystä tekee huonon? Hyvää ainakin se, että toimii myös talvella. Kahdella pyörällä ajan ympäri vuoden ja mielellään keep it simple, eli sama aine pitää toimia koko ajan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Aseöljy on hyvää aseisiin, lukkoöljy lukkoihin ja ketjuöljy ketjuihin, yksinkertaista eikö totta.

----------


## Jöpöttäjä

Riippuu toki aseöljystä. Esim Bore  cleanin öljy on loistava tuote, mutta hintaa sen verran, ettei kannata lotrata ketjuihin. Valtaosa aseöljyistä sisältää todella paljon liuottimia, joten ovat kehnoja voitelemaan.

----------


## peeppa

> Aseöljy on hyvää aseisiin, lukkoöljy lukkoihin ja ketjuöljy ketjuihin, yksinkertaista eikö totta.



En sanoisi että on näin yksinkertaista. Kokeilin ennen aseöljyä kahta ketjuöljyä ja ne keräs niin paljon likaa ketjuihin että ei voinut käyttää. Sitten kokeilin muistaakseni CRC:n aseöljyä jota oli kotona ja kun toimi niin olen siinä pysynyt. No täytyy selata tämä ketju läpi ja kokeilla oikeaa ketjuöljyä jos vaikka löytyisi hyvä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## arctic biker

> Aseöljy on hyvää aseisiin, lukkoöljy lukkoihin ja ketjuöljy ketjuihin, yksinkertaista eikö totta.



Onneksi täällä joku on järjissään.

----------


## Santerius

Itse olen jo vuosia ruiskutellut Bilteman ketjuöljyä, ja hyvin on voidellut. Satkun-parin välein lisää, ja noin viiden jälkeen ketjut irti ja rasvanpoistoaineeseen lillumaan. Näillä ohjeilla olen maantiellä pärjännyt.

Olen toki avoin uusille ideoille, jos ne sopivat yhtä hyvin kaltaiselleni laiskalle ja saamattomalle tumpelolle.

----------


## paskalokki

> Itse olen jo vuosia *ruiskutellut Bilteman ketjuöljyä*, ja hyvin on voidellut. *Satkun-parin välein lisää*, ja *noin viiden jälkeen ketjut irti ja rasvanpoistoaineeseen lillumaan*. Näillä ohjeilla olen maantiellä pärjännyt.
> 
> Olen toki avoin uusille ideoille, jos ne sopivat yhtä hyvin kaltaiselleni laiskalle ja saamattomalle tumpelolle.



Boldasin oleelliset.

Eli tuo Bilteman öljy tai sen koostumus ei ole tarpeeksi tehokas voitelemaan ja toisekseen kerää paskaa hyvin nopeasti. Jopa minäkin saisin kesken lenkin alkaa öljyämään ketjuja, vaikka olisin sen ennen lähtöä tehnyt enkä aja edes kovin pitkiä rupeamia.

Maanantaina kun laittaa öljyä ja sunnuntaina on 500 km mittarissa, ei tartte kuivalla kelillä edes XXL:n 7 euron ketjuöljyä lisätä. Puhumattakaan mistään liotuksista. Vinkkinä, laadukkampaa ketju*öljyä* kehiin.

----------


## Santerius

En aja yli kahden sadan lenkkejä. Kyllähän etenkin kesäkeleissä enemmänkin tosin menisi rasvaamatta, jota siis teen paskaantumisen vuoksi, koska öljy irrottaa samalla paskaa. 

Sen sijaan tuo ketjujen pesemättä jättäminen ihmetyttää - miten se muka erilaisella öljyllä vähenisi? Putsaan ketjut, kun niistä alkaa tarttua rättiin likaista öljyä. Olen ajanut kyllä putsaamatta 1,5 tuhattakin, mutta silloin saa ketjuista pohleeseen tatuoinnin, jos erehtyy hipaisemaan.

----------


## paskalokki

> En aja yli kahden sadan lenkkejä. Kyllähän etenkin kesäkeleissä enemmänkin tosin menisi rasvaamatta, jota siis teen paskaantumisen vuoksi, koska öljy irrottaa samalla paskaa. 
> 
> Sen sijaan tuo ketjujen pesemättä jättäminen ihmetyttää - miten se muka erilaisella öljyllä vähenisi? Putsaan ketjut, kun niistä alkaa tarttua rättiin likaista öljyä. Olen ajanut kyllä putsaamatta 1,5 tuhattakin, mutta silloin saa ketjuista pohleeseen tatuoinnin, jos erehtyy hipaisemaan.



Spraypullosta suihkutettava tahmainen liisteri kerää ketjuun paskaa erittäin nopeasti, ja sotkee takapakkaa myös. Vetreällä ja nestemäisellä öljyllä menee tipat suoraan niveliin ja kun pyyhkii ketjun puhtaaksi ulkoisesti, ei se kerää pikeä juurikaan. Molemmat tullut koettua käytännössä.

Sinulla ei välttämättä tuollausta spraytervaa ole käytössä mitä olen itse joskus testannut, mutta silti tuntuu kyllä todella tiheältä tuo "huoltoväli".

----------


## Santerius

Lähinnä tottumuksesta laitan, koska se on niin helppoa. Ei ole tervaa tuo, vaan se on lirua. Olen noita niveliin tiputeltavia öljyjä välttänyt, koska ei riitä keskittymiskyky sellaisten laittamiseen. Puhtaampana varmaankin pysyisivät ketjut, mutta pikaliittimellä varustettuna niiden irrottaminen ja pesu on niin vaivatonta, että olen päätynyt tällaiseen.

----------


## arctic biker

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/d...6805/wg_id-528 Tuon on  Saksan isojen lehtien testeissä, minusta pätevissä, pärjännyt parhaiten. Tunkeutuu hyvin, ei kerää paskaa ja vankenmallakin polkijalla kestää kiinnileikkaamatta. Vettä ny ei kovin hyvin, nyyh. Tourin vertailuöljy.

----------


## arctic biker

Kun toki oma käsitys perustuu vajavaiseen kokemukseeni ja vielä huonompaan ymmärtämiseeni. Saksan isot lehdet on asiaa argumentoineet useasti. Pesuliotinjäämät ketjun sisällä liuottaa myös uuden öljyn ja tunkeutuuko eli omaako ketjuöljy niin hyvän immersiokyvyn jotta rutikuivaksi pestyn ketjun joka niveleen pääsee voitelemaan?
Tuolla jenkkien Frictionfactilla on eriävä käsitys immersiosta, myönnän.

----------


## brilleaux

Alkaa tympimään toi Squirtin vaatima "ennakointi" voitelun suhteen.
Kuinkas tämä?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...il/rp-prod5955

Aiemmin käytin samaa sprayna, toimii. Saa lisätä usein, ei oikein kestä vettä mutta pitää ketjut erinomaisen puhtaina.

Sprayssä nyt vaan on se, että tulee voideltua se jarrulevykin.
Onkohan tämä nestemäinen täysin samaa tavaraa?

----------


## Wilier

Pesin Campan ketjun pari viikkoa sitten Pinelinellä puhtaaksi Pedro's Ice Waxista ja tuli niin puhdasta, että päätin kokeilla Rexin ihmevoidetta Domestiqueta. Heti olin huomaavinani, että ketju on hiljaisempi. Paremmin myös mielestäni luistaa, minkä huomaa, kun kädellä pyöräyttää taaksepäin. Pyörähtää pidemmän matkan. Tuskin meikäläisen ajossa mitään energian säästöä huomaa, mutta aion käyttöä jatkaa. Seuraava voitelu ehkä ensi viikolla.

----------


## Plus

^ Et ole kuvitellut, juuri samanlaisia huomioita olen Domestiquesta tehnyt itsekin...

----------


## mkp

> Pesin Campan ketjun pari viikkoa sitten Pinelinellä puhtaaksi Pedro's Ice Waxista ja tuli niin puhdasta, että päätin kokeilla Rexin ihmevoidetta Domestiqueta. Heti olin huomaavinani, että ketju on hiljaisempi. Paremmin myös mielestäni luistaa, minkä huomaa, kun kädellä pyöräyttää taaksepäin. Pyörähtää pidemmän matkan. Tuskin meikäläisen ajossa mitään energian säästöä huomaa, mutta aion käyttöä jatkaa. Seuraava voitelu ehkä ensi viikolla.



Taidanpa testata, mutta vasta ens vuonna ulkona. Traineripyörän ketjuihinkin tuota vois lurauttaa.

----------


## frp

Trainerissa nyt voi hyvin käyttää perint3eisiä öljyjä kun ei ne sisätiloissa mitään likaa kerää.

----------


## usko juntunen

Pitihän sitä kokeilla uutta kotomaista ketjuöljyä, kun sitä oli ilmestynyt paikalliseen kivijalkaan ja oli vielä hyvässä halpuutuksessa - 35% 
Kuvassa näkyvällä ketjulla on ajettu pesun ja Rex:illä 1 voitelun jälkeen 4 noin 2-3h lenkkiä syksyisessä pääosin kuivassa maastossa. Ei kitinää, ei myöskään kerää roinaa itseensä. 
Rex on hieman jäykempää tavaraa ainakin levitysvaiheessa vs Holmenkol Nano, jota olen tähän saakka käyttänyt. Kuten tuosta Kollenin purkista näkyy, se saostuu purkin alaosaan ja vaatii kunnon ravistelun. Rexin purkista  ei päällepäin saa selvää käykö samoin? Pystyssä säilytetystä pullosta puristettu tavara vaikutti kuitenkin senverran jähmeältä, että tuskin on saostunut.

AB ylempänä mainitsi pesuainejäämistä. Luulempa jotta ko ongelma tulee, kun käytetään ketjupesuria eikä käytetä riittävästi ja riittävän kuumaa huuhteluvettä.
Itte oon sitä mieltä, että tässä(kin) tapauksessa puhtaus on puoli ruokaa. Meinaan vaan, jotta ¤aska, se on mikä luiston vie niin suksissa kuin voimansiirtolaitteissakin.
Kierrätän kahden pyörän ketjuja 3kpl/pyörä, ja joskus olen kerännyt kaikki 6 ketjua työmaalle, jossa on tällainen pesuri   http://www.teijopesu.fi/page.php?page_id=24
Pesun jälkeen upotan ketjut wd 40:tä vastaavaan korroosion estoaineeseen. Seuraavaksi kuivaus paineilmalla ja ketju on valmis viimeistelyyn, eli vahaus kuvassa näkyvillä emmeillä.
Saa olla meleko tarkka vainu, jos tuon käsittelyn jälkeen löytää ketjuista pesuainejäämiä. Naurava hymiö.
Uudet tehdasrasvassa olevat ketjut ovat saaneet edellämainitun käsittelyn, paitsi kerran unohtui Peurungan marakuppiin tehdasrasvassa olevat ketingit. Siitä tulikin unohtumaton reissu, sillä ketju keräsi kaiken rojun oravanpesistä lähtien itteensä, vaikka pyyhin lähtöpaikalla kaiken ylimääräisen rasvan ketjun pinnalta. Ketju tippu NW-eturattaalta, kun siihen pakkautui ketjun nivelistä tursuava vaseliini yhdessä maastosta tarttuneen roinan kanssa.  Toisella kiekalla ihmettelin että joku oli siivonnut reitin oikein haravan kanssa...  
Likaiseen ketjuun voiteluaineen lisäämistä olen vältellyt viimeiseen saakka. Siis oikeasti likaiseen, kuten maastoajossa tuppaa olemaan.Alempi kuva v2010  Jyskälän maracupin jäljiltä

----------


## Juurakon Hulda

Crc-ketjuöljyä tulee tällä hetkellä käytettyä. En suihkuta öljyä pullosta suoraan ketjuun, vaan  kannelliseen purkkiin ja sivelen sen sitten ketjuun pienellä taiteilijapensselillä. On siistiä hommaa eikä öljyä mene pisaraakaan hukkaan.

----------


## NikHa

^ Tulee nyt vähän tyhmä olo kun en ole ite tuota pensselihommaa ajatellu.

Lähetetty minun SM-A310F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Gibsy

> Crc-ketjuöljyä tulee tällä hetkellä käytettyä. En suihkuta öljyä pullosta suoraan ketjuun, vaan  kannelliseen purkkiin ja sivelen sen sitten ketjuun pienellä taiteilijapensselillä. On siistiä hommaa eikä öljyä mene pisaraakaan hukkaan.



Toimiiko homma paremmin luonnonjouhilla vai keinokuituisella pensselillä?

----------


## Juurakon Hulda

> Toimiiko homma paremmin luonnonjouhilla vai keinokuituisella pensselillä?



Varmaankin molemmilla. Itsellä halpakaupasta vesiväripensseli leveys ehkä n.7mm. Joka toinen päivä suurinpiirtein tulee penslattua kun on niin siistiä, helppoa ja halpaa.

----------


## Aakoo

Mihin ja miten sitä öljyä on tarkoitus penslata? Luulisi, että öljyä tulee tuolla metodilla niin ohuesti, ettei sitä riitä tunkeutumaan ketjuun sisälle.

----------


## Roiala

Minä olen onneton laittanut offroad käyttöön tarkoitettua moottoripyörän ketjuöljyä. Nyt tulee väkisinkin mieleen jotta niissähän on x- ja o-Rengas kettingit ja tuo tunkeutumisominaisuus nivelien laakeripinnoille ei ole samalla tavalla tavoitteena vaan pelkkä pinnan suojaus ja voietlu pinnoille jotka ovat rattaita vasten. Pitääpä hankkia varsinaista pyöränketjuöljyä sitten. Muuten tuo on kyllä hyvää jotta ei kerää likaa ja tuntuu herkästi rullailevankin.

----------


## noniinno

> Toimiiko homma paremmin luonnonjouhilla vai keinokuituisella pensselillä?



Näädän- tai oravankarvasivellin toimii parhaiten. Poikkileikkauksen on näin syksyllä hyvä olla pyöreä.

----------


## Gibsy

> Varmaankin molemmilla. Itsellä halpakaupasta vesiväripensseli leveys ehkä n.7mm. Joka toinen päivä suurinpiirtein tulee penslattua kun on niin siistiä, helppoa ja halpaa.



Ok, omat pensselit taitaa olla sitten liian kapeita tai leveitä tähän touhuun.

----------


## Juurakon Hulda

> Mihin ja miten sitä öljyä on tarkoitus penslata? Luulisi, että öljyä tulee tuolla metodilla niin ohuesti, ettei sitä riitä tunkeutumaan ketjuun sisälle.



Ketingin päälle vaan vetelee sen verran kun luulee olevan sopivasti.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Yllättävän riittoisaa on Rex ollut pienestä pullosta huolimatta. Ensimmäisen pullon korkkasin kesäkuussa ja vielä on sama pullo menossa. Tehokasta on ollut kun ei ole kitinän kitinää missään vaiheessa kuulunut.

----------


## Bansku81

Sain uuden pyörän edellispäivänä ja ajattelin että menen vähän aikaa perus öljyillä, mutta jo kahden 10km polkulenkin jälkeen kuivilla poluilla, alkoi tuo möhnäinen takapakka ja ketju ottamaan silmään siinä määrin, että oli pakko pestä ketjut ja rattaat liuottimella ja vetää squirt lube tähänkin pyörään. Mutta olisiko toista vastaavaa vahaa, joka pitäisi ketjut yhtä puhtaana, mutta jolla olisi vähän pitempi voiteluiden väli?

Edit. Mites toi kylmän kelin squirt eroaa normaalista? Onko kokemuksia?

----------


## eagle

^ Rex Domestique.

----------


## mhelander

> Edit. Mites toi kylmän kelin squirt eroaa normaalista? Onko kokemuksia?



On yksi talvi. Toimii. Paremmin kuin kesälaatu märässä ja kylmässä.

Itse asiassa ajoin uudet Record 11s ketjut tehdasrasvoilla talvella kunnes kaipasi voitelua, pyyhkäisin Bräkleen-rätillä pinnasta liat pois ja pari käsittelyä talvilaadulla. Ja sitten ajoa ja tarpeen tullen voitelu.

Parin kolmen voitelun jälkeen ei pintaan enää noussut likaa ja toiminta oli ihan OK. Kevään lämmettyä vaihdoin lennosta kesälaatuun.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## Vesiperä

Kesäkuun postaus joltain oli tyyliin "SRAMin ketjuja ei tartte ensimmäisen 1000km aikana rasvata kertaakaan".

Tuota noin. Ostin uuden Kona Wo läskin jossa SRAMin ketjut ja pakat. Tuli tuossa ensimmäinen hikilenkki heitettyä innoissaan ja olihan ne semmoisessa tehdasjänkissä niin nyt ne on sokerikuorrutetut pinillä hiekanmurusilla... Kannattaako nämä millä putsata ettei tuhoa hyviä tehdasrasvoja sisältä jos nämä niin hyvät sitte on, mutta jotenkin pitäisi saada putsattua?

----------


## kuovipolku

Rätillä, trasselilla, vanhalla teepaidalla. Otat toisella kädellä kunnon otteen ketjusta ja toisella pyyhit pätkän ketjua kerrallaan. Kohta kiiltää taas. Samalla kannattaa pyyhkiä rissat ja etu- sekä takarattaat. Jos jaksaa, voi irrottaa takakiekon, muuten selviää vaihtamalla ketjun aina pois tieltä. Joku harja voi olla kätevä apu, muttei välttämätön.

Kun tämän on tehnyt, tippa öljyä per nivel, 30 s vinhaa pyöritystä, pyyhkii sitten liiat pois ja ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä vähän huolellisemmin puhtaalla rätillä.

Hifimminkin voi tehdä ja eri mieltä olla, mutta en ole ihan ainoa jolle tämä riittää - ja joukossa on niitäkin joilla on esittää perustelut sille miksi he pitävät tätä jopa parhaana menetelmänä,

----------


## usko juntunen

> Yllättävän riittoisaa on Rex ollut pienestä pullosta huolimatta. Ensimmäisen pullon korkkasin kesäkuussa ja vielä on sama pullo menossa. Tehokasta on ollut kun ei ole kitinän kitinää missään vaiheessa kuulunut.



On kyllä syytä ollakkin riittoisa, kun ottaa huomioon litrahinnan! Huvikseni laskin purkin kyljessä olevista ovh hinnoista litrahinnat Holmenkol vs. Rex 
Holmenkol 300€/litra ja Rex 716.66€/litra. No, ovh hintaa tuskin kukaan joutunee maksamaan, ainakaan kotomaan kivijalassa. 
Riittoisaa on, ei käy kietämään. Kertavoitelulla maastoajossa tunteja kertynyt lähemmäs parikymmentä, ja mikä parasta- ei sottaa ketjua eikä pakkaa.
Kovasta litrahinnasta huolimatta ei ainakaan huonompi valinta kuin verrokki Holmenkol. Näillä kokemuksilla pääsee jatkoon.

----------


## EsaJ

> Minä olen onneton laittanut offroad käyttöön tarkoitettua moottoripyörän ketjuöljyä. Nyt tulee väkisinkin mieleen jotta niissähän on x- ja o-Rengas kettingit ja tuo tunkeutumisominaisuus nivelien laakeripinnoille ei ole samalla tavalla tavoitteena vaan pelkkä pinnan suojaus ja voietlu pinnoille jotka ovat rattaita vasten. Pitääpä hankkia varsinaista pyöränketjuöljyä sitten. Muuten tuo on kyllä hyvää jotta ei kerää likaa ja tuntuu herkästi rullailevankin.



Mopon öljyjä en laittas pyöriin. Perus ketjuöljyt ei x ja o rengasketjuille on paksua tököttiä. o ja x ketjuöljyt taasen voitelevat niitä o-renkaita ja suojaa ketjujen pintaa korroosiolta. O ja x ketjuissa on isot klöntit tehdas rasvaa jokaisen ketjun rinkulan sisällä. Nämä öljyt eivät omaa metalli vasten metalli voiteluominaisuutta. Näin minä sen olen ymmärtänyt.

----------


## brilleaux

Asiaan tutustuneet; jos nyt lähdetään REXiä laittamaan uuteen ketjuun, mikä on järkevin tapa?
Kaikki tehdasrasvat pois, vai kuinka kannattaa edetä ennen REXin laittoa?

----------


## noniinno

Olen ensin pyyhkinyt kuivalla rätillä tehtaan mömmöt ketjun ulkopuolelta ja sitten Rexannut. Ihan toimiva tapa on ollut.

----------


## EsaJ

Eikös tääällä ollunna se linkki missä Shimanon oma kaveri sanos että tehdasrasvan liuotus pois lyhentää ketjun elinikää merkittävästi. Pinnalta olen poistan tehdasraavan ja dry lubella kostutetun rätin läpi pyöritän ketjut, suojaa pintaa korroosiolta. Ketjun sisällä oleva tehdasrasva voitelee ainakin ekat 1000km kuulemma ja pitää ketjut hiljaisempina ja sen huomaa. Jos alkaa alusta astii voidella ketjuja, liukenee tehdasrasva pois nopeammin.

Näin ainakin maantiepyörissä

----------


## Plus

Rexiä uuteen ketjuun laitaessa olen pyyhkinyt pinnasta tehdasrasvan pois voiteenpoistoaineella, ja sitten tipan per nivel.

Degrease-suositus putelin kyljessä johtuu pääasiassa siitä, että putelin ostaneen henkilön ketjussa saattaa olla ennestään ties mitä voiteluainetta, jonka toimivuus yhteen Rexin kanssa voi olla ihan mitä tahansa. Tällöin aineesta ei saa oikeanlaista kuvaa, varsinkaan ensimmäisellä käyttökerralla.

Tehdasrasvan liuotus lyhentää elinikää jos ketju pestään voimakkaan emäksisellä pesuaineella josta jää jäämiä ketjun sisään, tai jos tehdasrasva korvataan alkuperäistä huonommalla voiteluaineella.
Pienikitkaisempi voiteluaine kuten esim. Rex kuitenkin vähentää periaatteessa voimansiirron kulumista verrattuna tehdasrasvaan, mitä pienempi kitka, sitä vähemmän kulumista? Dynotesteissä tehdasrasva ei ole pärjännyt kovin hyvin ja lisäksi se kerää roskaa.

----------


## brilleaux

^Ok, kiitokset. Pannaan REX kokeiluun kun uusi konkeli saadaan ajoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## Greycap

> Pinnalta olen poistan tehdasraavan ja dry lubella kostutetun rätin läpi pyöritän ketjut, suojaa pintaa korroosiolta.



Herää kysymys että mikä on se myrkky jolla tehdasrasva lähtee siitä pinnasta? Ihan aito kysymys, se ei nimittäin irtoa kunnolla edes liuotinpesulla ja haluaisin sen kyllä pois imuroimasta mukaan kaiken irtonaisen alle metrin etäisyydeltä.

----------


## JackOja

> Herää kysymys että mikä on se myrkky jolla tehdasrasva lähtee siitä pinnasta?



Kyllä mää olen saanut sen aina lähtemään jollain öpaut millätahansa rasvanpoistajalla kostutetulla rievulla.

----------


## Plus

Voiteenpoistoaineella kastellulla paperilla lähtee tehdasrasvat todella hyvin, samaa ainetta käytän myös tuubiliiman poistoon. Varsinkin spraynä tosi kätevä kaikkeen pinttyneen möhnän poistoon pyörästä.

----------


## brilleaux

Tämäkö?
https://www.xxl.fi/swix-voiteenpoist...005579_1_style

Ite aattelin kyllä ihan asetonilla pyyhkästä.

----------


## Plus

^Olen käyttänyt tätä, mutta lähteehän ne varmasti tosi hyvin asetonillakin...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Jarru cleaneria ite käyttänyt, reilusti rättiin ja sillä pyyhkinyt ketjut. Mulla on Rexiä ollut käytössä koko kesän eikä tuosta ainakaan mitään negatiivistä ole ilmennyt, ketjut pysyy todella puhtaana.

----------


## Bansku81

Jos kokeilisi rexiä squirt luben sijaan niin onko joku testannut että millä tuo lähtisi parhaiten pois ketjusta vai alkaisiko vain voitelemaan rexillä squirt käsiteltyjä ketjuja?

----------


## Plus

Yllä mainitut voiteenpoistot toimii hyvin, tai sitten vaikka pineline+ketjupesuri

----------


## Bansku81

Joo mainoksen uhriksi jouduin taas ja nyt on Rexit ketjuissa, saas kattoo miten pysyvät puhtaina. Olen ajanut tällä fillarilla 3 lenkkiä ja ketjuissa on nyt kolmas eri öljy/vaha  :Hymy:

----------


## zeppo

Tunnustaudun myös uhriksi... Kuivalla kelillä voitelu pelaa kauan ja ketju pysyy puhtaana. Mutta sitten yhtenä sadepäivänä kävin melskaamassa metikössä jonkun 30km (voitelu edellisenä iltana ennen tätä) - seuraavana päivänä kun oli kuivaa niin huomasin heti että ketju tarttee lisää voitelua. Eli ei rexikään vettä kestä.

----------


## JiiÄm

Juu, kyllä vesikeli vaan pesee aineen kuin aineen nopeammin. Siitä pojot Rexille, että huolimatta siitä et vaikka ketjut jo muuten helisisi kuivuuttaan, ne ei siltikkään kitise tai muuten äännä polkiessa. Eli jossain siellä rullien sopukoissa on edelleen vielä joku jäänne.

Itse olen nyt toiminut uusien ketjujen kohdalla siten, että pintapuolisesti puhdistanut ne rasvasta rasvanpoistoaineella (vaikka isopropanolialkoholi, asetoni tms.) kostutetulla rätillä, mutten ole huuhtonut muuten. Tämän jälkeen vaan ajoa ja tarvittaessa puhtaanapitoa, sitä mukaa kun voitelun tarvetta on ruvennut ilmenemään niin olen alkanut käyttämään Domestiqueta.

----------


## Polun tukko

Loppu kesästä siirryin kokeilemaan squirtLubea.
Ei ole ihan hetkeen tarvetta vaihtaa ketjuöljyä. Toimii loistavasti.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Tunnustaudun myös uhriksi... Kuivalla kelillä voitelu pelaa kauan ja ketju pysyy puhtaana. Mutta sitten yhtenä sadepäivänä kävin melskaamassa metikössä jonkun 30km (voitelu edellisenä iltana ennen tätä) - seuraavana päivänä kun oli kuivaa niin huomasin heti että ketju tarttee lisää voitelua. Eli ei rexikään vettä kestä.



Sama täällä, ostin putelin alkuviikosta. En oo vielä viitsinyt ketjuja lähtee pesemään kun entiset tökötit vielä pelaa. Eli tämmöstä oon käyttäny viimesen vuoden, ihan jees sinänsä: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/f...e-120-ml-32203
Katotaan ny väheneekö voitelutarve. Jos ei niin Rexiä ei tuu enää toista pulloo, sen litrahinnalla saa kymmenkunta tollasta aiempaa.

Kehnompi juttu jos ei vettä kestä, kohta sitä riittää varmasti taas melkein joka päivälle.

----------


## Plus

Eurobikessä just ihmettelin Finish Linen osastolla kun kaikissa puteleissa on sakkaa sentti pohjalla (eli se varsinainen voiteluaine) ja hajusta päätellen liuotinta loput... Kannattaa ottaa huomioon kun litrahintoja laskeskelee...

----------


## Pexxi

Ei nyt suoraan tähän aiheeseen liity mutta voiko ketjujen pomppiminen johtua hienosta hiekasta, semmoisesta jota on hiekkakankailla? Nyt kun on väkisin vähän kosteaa aamuisin niin renkaat heittävät tota hiekkaa varmaan rattaisiin ja mahdollisesti takavaihtajaankin. Semmoinen tuntumaa vaan ollut että pari kertaa noilla kankailla ajelun jälkeen on ton pomppimisen kanssa ongelmia, muuten ei ole ollut. Takavaihtajakaan ei ole omasta mielestä ottanut osumaa.

Öljysin nyt kyllä ketjut niin pitää yrittää muistaa pistää huomenna raporttia, pihassa tuntui toimivan mutta se ei välttämättä kauheasti kerro.

----------


## Ski

> Ei nyt suoraan tähän aiheeseen liity mutta voiko ketjujen pomppiminen johtua hienosta hiekasta, semmoisesta jota on hiekkakankailla? Nyt kun on väkisin vähän kosteaa aamuisin niin renkaat heittävät tota hiekkaa varmaan rattaisiin ja mahdollisesti takavaihtajaankin. Semmoinen tuntumaa vaan ollut että pari kertaa noilla kankailla ajelun jälkeen on ton pomppimisen kanssa ongelmia, muuten ei ole ollut. Takavaihtajakaan ei ole omasta mielestä ottanut osumaa.
> 
> Öljysin nyt kyllä ketjut niin pitää yrittää muistaa pistää huomenna raporttia, pihassa tuntui toimivan mutta se ei välttämättä kauheasti kerro.



Voi johtua. Varsinkin jos putsaamisen jälkeen kaikki taas toimii normaalisti.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Eurobikessä just ihmettelin Finish Linen osastolla kun kaikissa puteleissa on sakkaa sentti pohjalla (eli se varsinainen voiteluaine) ja hajusta päätellen liuotinta loput... Kannattaa ottaa huomioon kun litrahintoja laskeskelee...



Aivan, voi hyvin pitää paikkaansa, lämpimänä noin, mut kyl se kylmemmässä on valkeeta koko pullo. Mut lienee se voiteleva se "sakka" siellä. 

Olisko muuten ketjun putsaaminen välttämätöntä toisen vahan (tuo yllämainittu Finish Line) käytön jälkeen? Kehtuuttaa noitten kans läträäminen...

----------


## ealex

> Eurobikessä just ihmettelin Finish Linen osastolla kun kaikissa puteleissa on sakkaa sentti pohjalla (eli se varsinainen voiteluaine) ja hajusta päätellen liuotinta loput... Kannattaa ottaa huomioon kun litrahintoja laskeskelee...



Voiteluöljyissä ei sitten ole voiteluainetta yhtään (huijausta koko tuoteperhe), kun ei ole sakkaa pohjalla…  :Sarkastinen: 

Piti kokeilla Squirt Lubea, kun paikallisesta sai, mutta ei sekään pärjää Finish Line Dry Lube:lle. Squirt Lube kerää likaa enemmän ja sen teho loppuu nopeammin.

----------


## Plus

^ Sekoitat keskenään voiteluöljyn ja liuottimen. Squirtissa on "liuottimena" vettä (vesi-parafiini emulsio jossa vesi on kantava faasi). Vesi kun haihtuu, ketjuihin jää se hilseilevä parafiini.

----------


## ealex

> ^ Sekoitat keskenään voiteluöljyn ja liuottimen. Squirtissa on "liuottimena" vettä (vesi-parafiini emulsio jossa vesi on kantava faasi). Vesi kun haihtuu, ketjuihin jää se hilseilevä parafiini.



En sekoita mitään, kaikki voiteluaineet eivät ole ”sakkaa pohjalla ja liuotinta loput”, kuten kirjoitit.

----------


## Plus

Pahoittelen huolimatonta kielenkäyttöäni, tarkoitinhan toki vain Finish Linen osastolla hypistelemiä puteleita enkä koko maailman voiteluaineita.

----------


## NHB

> Pienikitkaisempi voiteluaine kuten esim. Rex kuitenkin vähentää periaatteessa voimansiirron kulumista verrattuna tehdasrasvaan, mitä pienempi kitka, sitä vähemmän kulumista? Dynotesteissä tehdasrasva ei ole pärjännyt kovin hyvin ja lisäksi se kerää roskaa.



Missä testissä tehdasrasva ei ole pärjännyt? Likaahan se kyllä kerää, mutta eiköhän se varsin hyvin kuitenkin voitele.

----------


## mhelander

> Missä testissä tehdasrasva ei ole pärjännyt? Likaahan se kyllä kerää, mutta eiköhän se varsin hyvin kuitenkin voitele.



Ihan oma kokemus viime talvena kun yritin Campyn tehdasrasvatulla uudella ketjulla ajaa -20°C ja kylmemmässä... Pakko oli teflon-öljyllä ohentaa että suostui pysymään rattaiden päällä hyppimättä.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## WetWillie

WD-40😊

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Läskimasa

> WD-40😊



On tuota näemmä ketjuihinkin soveltuvaa: https://www.tuontitukku.fi/tuote/wd-...5032227456877/
Ja vieläpä monenlaista: http://www.wd40bike.com/products

----------


## Bansku81

Eka lenkki Rexillä ja pääsee edelleen jatkoon. Hyvin voiteli, eikä ketjuissa tai pakassa todellakaan ollut yhtään roskaa kiinni. Nyt lisäsin vielä kierroksen ainetta ja nyt sitten useampi lenkki samoilla öljyillä.

----------


## Pexxi

> Ei nyt suoraan tähän aiheeseen liity mutta voiko ketjujen pomppiminen johtua hienosta hiekasta, semmoisesta jota on hiekkakankailla? Nyt kun on väkisin vähän kosteaa aamuisin niin renkaat heittävät tota hiekkaa varmaan rattaisiin ja mahdollisesti takavaihtajaankin. Semmoinen tuntumaa vaan ollut että pari kertaa noilla kankailla ajelun jälkeen on ton pomppimisen kanssa ongelmia, muuten ei ole ollut. Takavaihtajakaan ei ole omasta mielestä ottanut osumaa.
> 
> Öljysin nyt kyllä ketjut niin pitää yrittää muistaa pistää huomenna raporttia, pihassa tuntui toimivan mutta se ei välttämättä kauheasti kerro.



Olipahan mysteeri taas, tiedä itkeäkö vai nauraa. Takalinkku auki mutta kun on ruuvattava niin rengas ei kädellä ravistelessa heilunut, vasta yleensä putkelta ajaessa. Eli oli varmaan ehkä vajaa puoli kierrosta auki. Ja huomasin vasta kun jarrusta katosi käytännössä tehot.

----------


## Nightmara

oonkohan tehny väärin  kun olen käyttänyt tuommosta clasun universal spraytä ketjujen puhdistamiseen ja hinkannut hammasharjalla ja sitten pelkällä vedellä huuhdellut/vedelly luutua läpi ja sit luutulla taas öljyt?
sisältö: anionisia tensidejä, hajustetta. Sanokaahan joku fiksumpi :P ajattelin että eikö noien laakereiden puhistukseen just tuommoset sitruspohjaset oo suht turvallisia?  :Nolous:  Nyt kyllä rohisee en tiedä onko vain niin likainen vai kuiva vai oonko jo paskonu ketjut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## eagle

^ Jos ne tuolla tavalla puhdistuu ja pysyy rasvoissa niin eikai siinä mitään "väärää" ole.

----------


## Vesipatsas

Siis tää on kyllä ihan tyhmä kysymys, mutta miten likaiset ketjut vaikuttaa ajoon?

----------


## brilleaux

REXillä nyt 2 lenkkiä+työmatka-ajoa takana. Molemmat lenkit märässä. 
Eka lenkin jälkeen lisäsin REXiä, vaikkei tarvetta ollu. Ketjut oli kokolailla puhtaat. Näytin vähän rättiä kuitenkin.

Tän aamuisen mutalenkin jälkeen en ole ketjuja tarkastanut(pimeää oli kun työpaikalle pääsin), mutta voimansiirto ainakin oli koko reissun täysin hiljainen.
Luulen että tämä saa vahvan suosituksen. Jatkoon menee että heilahtaa. (y)

----------


## LauriA

Mitä ainetta ketjuihin työmatkoille rospuuttokeleissä? Sekä krossari että maasturi kaipaisi nyt laiskan miehen ratkaisua kun ei joka viikko jaksaisi olla ketjuja rassaamassa, mieluummin ajan.

Tärkeintä on että pysyy ja voitelee mahdollisimman pitkään sateesta, loskasta, lumesta, jäästä, hiekasta ja kivistä huolimatta.

----------


## MacKonte

Pari vuotta olen käyttänyt White Lightningin vaha-aineita ja ollut todella tyytyväinen. Maantiepyörässä ja cyclossa käytän Epic Rideä ja maasturissa Clean Rideä. Epic vaatii ketjujen puhdistuksen ennen uuden aineen valuttelua, mutta Cleanin voi valuttaa suoraan likaisellekin ketjulle, joka ei itse asiassa pahasti edes likaannu. Polkeminen on äänetöntä ja jotenkin sen vaan huomaa, kun alkaa olla tarve uusia vaha... 

Puhdistukseen käytän elektroniikasta tuttua spray-puhdistusainetta, jolla ketjun ja rattaat saa siististi ja helposti puhtaaksi ja aine haihtuu hetkessä. Kerran viikossa eli noin 200-300km välein kelistä riippuen puhdistan ja vahaan ketjut. Hommaan menee kerralla viitisen minuuttia.

----------


## cobbo

> Mitä ainetta ketjuihin työmatkoille rospuuttokeleissä? Sekä krossari että maasturi kaipaisi nyt laiskan miehen ratkaisua kun ei joka viikko jaksaisi olla ketjuja rassaamassa, mieluummin ajan.



Squirt Low Temp, sillä mä menen arkipyörissä koko talven. Eihän se pitkään pysy, mutta lisääminen on minuutin juttu eikä vanhoja tarvi putsata. Miinusta siitä että vesipohjainen emulsio pitää kuivattaa lämpimissä tiloissa ennen ajamaan lähtöä.

----------


## LauriA

Juu ei vahoja, noita pitää ilmeisesti lisätä kohtuu usein ja varsinkin jos niitä pitää ensin kuivatella ennen ajoa niin ei kyllä sovi meikäläisen työmatka-ajoon kun fillarit on ulkona sään armoilla ja haluan lähteä ajoon heti enkä hetken päästä.

Haen sellaista spray & forget tyyppistä ratkaisua joka ei vaadi muuta kuin lisäyksen ketjuun ja kovaa ajoa.

----------


## MacKonte

Mulla on tapana huoltaa fillari lenkin jälkeen, jolloin ajoon pääsee aina heti, eikä vasta huollon jälkeen. Silloin ei tarvitse odotella vahan kuivumista. Omat pyörät on kylmässä varastossa. Kaikenlaisia öljyjä on tullut kokeiltua, mutta ihan heti on palaa kuin korkeintaan teflonsprayhin.

----------


## LauriA

Ei oikein liikene aikaa päivittäiseen huoltoon, hyvä jos parin viikon välein ehtii. Tämä tuntuu hämmästyttävän aina välillä foorumilla kun kaikki eivät halua pestä ja vahata ketjuja joka päivä.  :Vink: 

TF2 Wet Lube on interwebissä kehuttu että kestää useampisata kilsaa kerralla vettä ja sadetta, kenelläkään siitä kokemuksia?

----------


## brilleaux

> Mulla on tapana huoltaa fillari lenkin jälkeen,



Öh.  :Leveä hymy: 

Pyörä huolletaan silloin kun siinä on vikaa. Ja pestään kun ei väri näy tai vaatteet paskaantuu liikaa.  :Vink:

----------


## CamoN

> TF2 Wet Lube on interwebissä kehuttu että kestää useampisata kilsaa kerralla vettä ja sadetta, kenelläkään siitä kokemuksia?



Ei välttämättä kestä, mutta TF2 on niin helppokäyttöistä ettei lisääminen ja ylimääräisen poispyyhintä useammin ole kamalan vaivalloista. 

Toinen hyvä PTFE-pohjainen on perinteinen Shimanon Wet Lube tippapullossa. Perstuntumani mukaan ei sisällä yhtä paljon liuotinta kuin TF2, mutta kääntöpuolena voitelee hieman pidempään. Tippapullon tehokas käyttö on sitten oma taiteenlajinsa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ei oikein liikene aikaa päivittäiseen huoltoon, hyvä jos parin viikon välein ehtii. Tämä tuntuu hämmästyttävän aina välillä foorumilla kun kaikki eivät halua pestä ja vahata ketjuja joka päivä. 
> 
> TF2 Wet Lube on interwebissä kehuttu että kestää useampisata kilsaa kerralla vettä ja sadetta, kenelläkään siitä kokemuksia?



Huollon voi ajoittaa lenkin jälkeiseen aikaan lenkkiä edeltävän ajan sijaan aivan riippumatta siitä miten usein pyörää huoltaa. Ei tarvitse välttämättä joka päivä eikä tarvitse edes huoltaa pyörää ennen miestä (mitä vanhan koulukunnan tosiedustajat pitivät kunnia-asianaan). Ei tule kiire, ei tule yllätyksiä, ei tarvitse stressata.


Jos tarkoitat Weldtiten TF2 Extreme Wet Lubea, niin se kestää sen useamman sata kilsaa niin kauan kuin sitä laadukasta alkuperäistä voitelua on jäljellä. Sitten kun tehdasvoitelun on kerran pessyt (jollain aineella) pois, on koko lailla sama onko se Wet vai Dry eli hyvällä tuurilla ja tarpeeksi pitkällä lenkillä (jolla ketjut ehtivät vesikylpyjen ja/tai sateen jälkeen vielä kuivuakin) kitinää alkaa kuulua ihan tarpeeksi. 

Muutenhan se on ihan OK, kunhan ymmärtää olla laittamatta liikaa - eli tippa per linkki tai vieläkin vähemmän, vähän kammen pyörittelyä ja kevyesti pyyhkien ylimääräiset pois ja sitten myöhemmin ennen ajoa vielä toisen kerran pyyhkien. (Pesuksi riittää ketjujen pyyhkiminen rätillä tai oikein hiekkaisten ketjujen kyseessä ollen, ensin vesisuihkutus samalla kun pesee pyörää ja sitten rätti. Rissat ja rattaat samalla metodilla. Tai näin siis meillä.)


PS  Jos ajasta on pulaa, lenkkiä voi lyhentää viisi minuuttia. Treeni ei siihen kaadu, kokonaisuus kärsi eikä lenkki huonone.

----------


## paaton

> PS  Jos ajasta on pulaa, lenkkiä voi lyhentää viisi minuuttia. Treeni ei siihen kaadu, kokonaisuus kärsi eikä lenkki huonone.



Taisi olla kyse työmatkapyöräilystä.

Melko hinkkaaja saa olla, jos jaksaa rasvailla ketjuja joka ajon jälkeen.

----------


## MacKonte

Jokainen tyylillään, itse olen Kuovipolun koulukuntaa. Poljen sekä lenkkejä, että ympäri vuoden työmatkat.

Työkaveri pesee autonsa kerran vuodessa keväällä. Toinen vaihtaa vaatteensa siinä vaiheessa, kun kärpäset alkaa seurata mukana :/
 Joku huollattaa pyöränsä keväällä ja syksyllä. Pyörä korjataan, kun siinä on vikaa. Pyörä huolletaan, jottei siihen tule vikaa. Aiemmassa harrastuksessa oli tapana pitää välineet siinä kunnossa, että lähtöä ei kelin salliessa viivästyttänyt epäkuntoiset laitteet ja samaa olen soveltanut pyöräilyssä. 

Vaihtoehtona on tietenkin kiroilla maailman menoa, kun lenkki jää kesken fillarin hajotessa tai tunteja palaa korjaustöissä  :Hymy:  

Mutta tässä asiassa "jokainen tulkoon uskollaan autuaaksi"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LauriA

> Huollon voi ajoittaa lenkin jälkeiseen aikaan lenkkiä edeltävän ajan sijaan aivan riippumatta siitä miten usein pyörää huoltaa. Ei tarvitse välttämättä joka päivä eikä tarvitse edes huoltaa pyörää ennen miestä (mitä vanhan koulukunnan tosiedustajat pitivät kunnia-asianaan). Ei tule kiire, ei tule yllätyksiä, ei tarvitse stressata.
> 
> 
> Jos tarkoitat Weldtiten TF2 Extreme Wet Lubea, niin se kestää sen useamman sata kilsaa niin kauan kuin sitä laadukasta alkuperäistä voitelua on jäljellä. Sitten kun tehdasvoitelun on kerran pessyt (jollain aineella) pois, on koko lailla sama onko se Wet vai Dry eli hyvällä tuurilla ja tarpeeksi pitkällä lenkillä (jolla ketjut ehtivät vesikylpyjen ja/tai sateen jälkeen vielä kuivuakin) kitinää alkaa kuulua ihan tarpeeksi. 
> 
> Muutenhan se on ihan OK, kunhan ymmärtää olla laittamatta liikaa - eli tippa per linkki tai vieläkin vähemmän, vähän kammen pyörittelyä ja kevyesti pyyhkien ylimääräiset pois ja sitten myöhemmin ennen ajoa vielä toisen kerran pyyhkien. (Pesuksi riittää ketjujen pyyhkiminen rätillä tai oikein hiekkaisten ketjujen kyseessä ollen, ensin vesisuihkutus samalla kun pesee pyörää ja sitten rätti. Rissat ja rattaat samalla metodilla. Tai näin siis meillä.)
> 
> 
> PS  Jos ajasta on pulaa, lenkkiä voi lyhentää viisi minuuttia. Treeni ei siihen kaadu, kokonaisuus kärsi eikä lenkki huonone.



Kiitos, juurikin tuo Extreme Wet Lube kuulostaa oikein hyvältä jos parisataa menee eli pari viikkoa pärjäisi justiinsa sopivasti.

Kuulun juurikin siihen ihmisryhmään että pyöriä huolletaan kun siinä tuntuu olevan vikaa ja pestään sitten kun tuntuu ettei osat enää liiku.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Taisi olla kyse työmatkapyöräilystä.



Ton mä onnistuin unohtamaan kirjoittaessani. Voi tosiaan useimmilla olla vaikeaa tai jopa mahdotonta lyhentää aina suorinta mahdollista reittiä ajettua kotimatkaa viidellä minuutillä (tai jos siinä onnistuu, voitettu aika menee palautumiseen). Siinä tapauksessa voi sen viisi minuuttia mahdollisesti löytää jostain epäsäännöllisestä puolipakollisesta tyhjäkäyntihetkestä ja huoltaa pyörä sellaisessa välissä. Siis jos ei halua huolta pyörää juuri ennen lähtöä.





> Melko hinkkaaja saa olla, jos jaksaa rasvailla ketjuja joka ajon jälkeen.



Mutta missä niitä joka ajon jälkeen ketjunrasvaajia oikein on? Paitsi minusta jotenkin myyttisinä foorumikirjoittajien mielikuvissa elävinä olentoina tai poleemisessa tarkoituksessa liioitellen esiteltyinä? Luulen tuntevani yhden joka sanoo *pyyhkäisevänsä* ketjut joka lenkin jälkeen. (Niin teen minäkin, mutten aina viitsi, jaksa tai muista.)

----------


## elasto

> Mitä ainetta ketjuihin työmatkoille rospuuttokeleissä? Sekä krossari että maasturi kaipaisi nyt laiskan miehen ratkaisua kun ei joka viikko jaksaisi olla ketjuja rassaamassa, mieluummin ajan.
> 
> Tärkeintä on että pysyy ja voitelee mahdollisimman pitkään sateesta, loskasta, lumesta, jäästä, hiekasta ja kivistä huolimatta.



Laita jotain wet lubea. Mulla Finish Linen wet lube ja pysyy hyvin ketjussa.

EDIT: Tuossahan noita oli enempikin suositeltu, mutta täältä myös ääni wet lubelle.

----------


## paaton

> Ton mä onnistuin unohtamaan kirjoittaessani. Voi tosiaan useimmilla olla vaikeaa tai jopa mahdotonta lyhentää aina suorinta mahdollista reittiä ajettua kotimatkaa viidellä minuutillä (tai jos siinä onnistuu, voitettu aika menee palautumiseen). Siinä tapauksessa voi sen viisi minuuttia mahdollisesti löytää jostain epäsäännöllisestä puolipakollisesta tyhjäkäyntihetkestä ja huoltaa pyörä sellaisessa välissä. Siis jos ei halua huolta pyörää juuri ennen lähtöä.
> 
> 
> 
> Mutta missä niitä joka ajon jälkeen ketjunrasvaajia oikein on? Paitsi minusta jotenkin myyttisinä foorumikirjoittajien mielikuvissa elävinä olentoina tai poleemisessa tarkoituksessa liioitellen esiteltyinä? Luulen tuntevani yhden joka sanoo *pyyhkäisevänsä* ketjut joka lenkin jälkeen. (Niin teen minäkin, mutten aina viitsi, jaksa tai muista.)



Tokihan minäkin rasvailen ja puhdistelen ketjut sun muut aina ennen lenkkiä ja pesen pyörän ainakin maastolenkin jälkeen, mutta jos ajetaan vaan työmatkaa, niin pyörä tyrkätään varastoon ja rasvana käytetään sellasita, joka pysyy ketjuissa viikon. Sen 5min käytän vaikkapa ruuan tekoon tai sohvalla löhöämiseen mieluummin.

----------


## noniinno

Pyöräillen tehtävä työmatka ottaa pukemisineen, suihkuineen, valokaluston lataamisineen, työvaateroudaamisineen ym. ihan riittävän paljon extraa, että hihnaveto ja Rohloffi olisi muutenkin hyvä vaihtoehto. Mistä tulikin mieleeni, että Rohlon ketjuöljy on muistikuvieni mukaan ihan ok ainetta syys- ja talvikelissä ketjuvaihteiseenkin.

----------


## NHB

> Ihan oma kokemus viime talvena kun yritin Campyn tehdasrasvatulla uudella ketjulla ajaa -20°C ja kylmemmässä... Pakko oli teflon-öljyllä ohentaa että suostui pysymään rattaiden päällä hyppimättä.



Tuo nyt kertoo vain siitä, että viskositeetti menee korkeaksi kylmällä. Korkea viskositeetti voi muuten hyvinkin auttaa suojelemaan kulumiselta.

----------


## El-Carpaso

> Pyöräillen tehtävä työmatka ottaa pukemisineen, suihkuineen, valokaluston lataamisineen, työvaateroudaamisineen ym. ihan riittävän paljon extraa, että hihnaveto ja Rohloffi olisi muutenkin hyvä vaihtoehto. Mistä tulikin mieleeni, että Rohlon ketjuöljy on muistikuvieni mukaan ihan ok ainetta syys- ja talvikelissä ketjuvaihteiseenkin.



Mä käytän sitä kesät talvet eikä parempaa ainetta ole tullut vastaan.

----------


## mhelander

> Tuo nyt kertoo vain siitä, että viskositeetti menee korkeaksi kylmällä. Korkea viskositeetti voi muuten hyvinkin auttaa suojelemaan kulumiselta.



Ilmiselvästi, väittäisin että pienempi harmi on ketjun vähempi kuluminen jos polkemalla ei pääse mihinkään kun ketjun hyppiessä samalla pilaa ainakin pakasta hampaat ja todennäköisesti myös ketjurattaista. Ykkösellä myös pinnat ovat vaarassa ja sitä mukaa vanneteippi ja vannekin.

Mutta hei, onhan ne varmasti parhaat rasvat kun kerran tehtaalla jo laitettu... ja ainoa virhe on käyttää niitä tällä Suomessa talvella vai  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## usko juntunen

> Jokainen tyylillään, itse olen Kuovipolun koulukuntaa. Poljen sekä lenkkejä, että ympäri vuoden työmatkat.
> 
> *Työkaveri pesee autonsa kerran vuodessa keväällä*. Toinen vaihtaa vaatteensa siinä vaiheessa, kun kärpäset alkaa seurata mukana :/
>  Joku huollattaa pyöränsä keväällä ja syksyllä. Pyörä korjataan, kun siinä on vikaa. Pyörä huolletaan, jottei siihen tule vikaa. Aiemmassa harrastuksessa oli tapana pitää välineet siinä kunnossa, että lähtöä ei kelin salliessa viivästyttänyt epäkuntoiset laitteet ja samaa olen soveltanut pyöräilyssä. 
> 
> Vaihtoehtona on tietenkin kiroilla maailman menoa, kun lenkki jää kesken fillarin hajotessa tai tunteja palaa korjaustöissä  
> 
> Mutta tässä asiassa "jokainen tulkoon uskollaan autuaaksi"



Tässä puhutaan asiaa. Ajankäytön riorisoinnistahan tässä lienee kyse. Viittaan tuohon boldattuun tekstiin. Joku vahaa elimenjatkettaan, joku pyöräänsä.
Minulla on semmonen aato, jota en oo millonkaa vahanna, ekkä kukkaa oo sitä vielä pihasta vieny. Sihen kuluvan ajan voi sitten käytää vaikka harrastevälineiden huoltoon.

Työmatkapyörän ketjuja en ole koskaan pessyt. Korkeintaan ruiskinut jotain ohutta öljyä pahimpaan kitinään.
Harrastepyörissä on sitten linja aivan toinen, kuten tuolla joku sivu taaksepäin kirjoitin. (postaus 870)

----------


## kervelo

Työmatkapyöräilystä ei ole kokemusta, mutta yksi sielläkin toimiva vaihtoehto voisi olla Dynamicin halpa Kettenöl:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...u=1000,185,190

Tuo wet-tyyppinen öljy toimii ainakin sade/rospuutto/talvipyörissä maantiellä aika hyvin. Ei huuhtoudu ketjun sisästä sateellakaan kovin helposti, eikä mielestäni sotkevuudeltaankaan ihan pahimmasta päästä.

----------


## arctic biker

> Työmatkapyöräilystä ei ole kokemusta, mutta yksi sielläkin toimiva vaihtoehto voisi olla Dynamicin halpa Kettenöl:
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...u=1000,185,190
> 
> Tuo wet-tyyppinen öljy toimii ainakin sade/rospuutto/talvipyörissä maantiellä aika hyvin. Ei huuhtoudu ketjun sisästä sateellakaan kovin helposti, eikä mielestäni sotkevuudeltaankaan ihan pahimmasta päästä.



Tuota on ihan isompi puteli ja aika sottaavaksi olen itse kokenut...
Samalla kun ketjuja öljyätte tahi jotain muuta niin kannattaa muistaa vaihtajien nivelet, ei ne paha tykkää jos jotain voitelevaa saavat. Tarjouksesta löysin pari spraypänikkää aseöljyä joten tuota suihkaisen.

----------


## arctic biker

Katsoin toki Uskon vanhan viestin ja selevähän tuo on ettei yhtä ainoaa totuutta ketjunhoidossa voi olla. Itsellä ei todellakaan noin savinen pyörä ole ollut ikuna. 3 ketjua kierrossa täälläkin, kahdessa pyörässä.

Ehkä tässä unohdetaan se että monenlaisessa ajossa on meidän kalusto ja tuputetaan yhtä ainoaa näkemystä ketjun hyvinvoinnin ja kestävyyden hyväksi.

----------


## Plus

Rexille 10/10 arvostelu uudessa joulukuun Mountain Bike Riderissä

----------


## jame1967

Saakos tota rexiä tampereelta päin mistään kivijalasta ?

----------


## Plus

Sportaxissa pitäisi olla

----------


## brilleaux

REX vakuuttaa käytön edetessä yhä enemmän. Squirttiin plussana se, että ei tarvitse etukäteissuunnittelua voitelut. Ja toisekseen tuntuu kestävän ketjussa huomattavasti pidempään. Voimansiirto hiljaisempi myös.
Tais olla viime sunnuntai kun voitelin viimeksi, ei olis tarvinnu mutta näin alussa tarkoituksella useammin. Nyt seurannassa milloin tarvitsee seuraavan kerran lisätä.
2-3 lenkkiä tulee /vko ja 10km työmatkoja/pvä.

----------


## Bansku81

Itseltä myös edelleen pisteet Rexille. Ketjut näyttävät edelleen kuin uusilta ja toimii niin kuin pitää ja lupaa.

----------


## brilleaux

400km nyt takana REXillä. Ajoa lumessa, loskassa, mudassa, hiekkaisilla märillä pyöräteillä, vesisateessa. Enimmäkseen ajot märällä/sateella.
Alkurasvaus mukaanlukien rasvauskertoja nyt kolme. Eilinen 3. rasvauskin oli "varmistelua", voimansiirto oli edelleen hiljainen. Ja sitä edellinen oli "vanhan rasvan poistamista". Tiedä oisko tarvinnu edelleenkään voitelua ollenkaan alkurasvauksen jälkeen.  :Leveä hymy: 
Edellinen parituntinen oli oheisessa kelissä, ei tarvinnut voitelua tuonkaan jälkeen:



Kyllä tämä Squirttia vie 100-0. Tämä jää käyttöön. Erittäin, erittäin vahva suositus.

----------


## Tomy

Myykö tätä Jyväskylässä mikään liike?

----------


## Plus

^ Pole ja Ride Store

----------


## jame1967

Saakos mansesta kivijalasta tuota rexiä , kai se on pakko kokeilla kun niin kehuttu ja kotimainen vissiin ?

----------


## JackOja

> Saakos tota rexiä tampereelta päin mistään kivijalasta ?







> Sportaxissa pitäisi olla







> Saakos mansesta kivijalasta tuota rexiä , kai se on pakko kokeilla kun niin kehuttu ja kotimainen vissiin ?



???

----------


## hece

> ^ Pole ja Ride Store



Tänään 12e: https://polebicycles.com/blackfriday/

----------


## brilleaux

> Tänään 12e: https://polebicycles.com/blackfriday/



Ei saanu enää keskustasta. Ois pitäny matkata perähikiälle uusiin tiloihin. Eikä oo passia.  
On niin mainio tuote et oisin hakenu muutaman putelin jemmaan.


minä lähetin minäPuhelimesta.

----------


## hece

> Ei saanu enää keskustasta. Ois pitäny matkata perähikiälle uusiin tiloihin. Eikä oo passia.  
> On niin mainio tuote et oisin hakenu muutaman putelin jemmaan.



Ei saanut ei, samaa kävin katsomassa. Eikä vielä Vaajakoskeltakaan, vain nettikauppa just nyt auki.

----------


## fättärix

> Tänään 12e: https://polebicycles.com/blackfriday/



+10€ postikulut..

----------


## oppes

^ Kehä III:n sisäpuolelta?

----------


## Jeesu

Velosport, ToniToni, Bikeplanet Vantaa ja Espoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oppes

'tos




> Velosport, ToniToni, Bikeplanet Vantaa ja Espoo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## brilleaux

Toimisko REX mahdollisesti DT:n ratchetin voitelussa?

----------


## Plus

^ Mahdollisesti, äänestähän sen sitten kuulee jos voitelu ei ole enää kohdallaan. Tulevaa vaseliinia mulla onkin 240-navan star ratchetissa tällä hetkellä...

----------


## Läskimasa

No niin, Reksi-puteli oli reilun kk:n odottelemassa ennen kuin sain aikaseks voidella ketjut. Jaksanu niitä peseskellä kun sen verran kuivat oli, ja vahamaista ainetta entuudestaankin käytetty. 

Mut olipahan paksua tavaraa, etenkin kun -3°C autosta nappasin pullon. Näytti alkuun et mitä tää voitelee kun näytti puolet jäävän rattaisiin, eikä ketjuun imeydy mitään, mut kuumailmapuhaltimella täppäysten jälkeen perään niin nätisti imas ketjun rissoihin eikä rattaista enää nähnyt että olis niitä sotkenu. Hyvä tuli ja hiljaiset. 

Käytän kuumailmapuhallinta jatkossakin, imeytyy ainakin kunnolla sinne missä sitä voitelua just tarvitaan.

----------


## orc biker

Ajattelin vaihtaa vahapohjaisiin. Minullehan on tärkeintä, että minun ei tarvitse koskaan puhdistaa ketjua. Minä en puhdista koskaan ketjuja. Ajattelin, että jos saisi vähän vielä siistimpinä pysymään kuin tuolla öljylläni, jota on vähän ikävä suihkiakin pullosta, kun spray-pullosta on kyse. Ehkä tuo pahanhajuisen aineen suihkiminen painepullosta eniten ärsyttää, kun sitä menee väkisinkin niin paljon maahan ja vanteelle. Enkä tosiaan suihkuta sitä ensin johonkin kuppiin ja levitä pensselillä.

Finish Line Ceramic Wax Lube? Olisiko toimiva? Ajan keväästä syksyyn, en talvisin. Ei ole kovin pahan hintaistakaan, kun vain 7,90 / 120 ml.

http://www.finishlineusa.com/product...ramic-wax-lube

Nuo varmaan vaativat sen, että vanha (tai uusikin, onhan siinäkin öljyt jo tullessaan) ketju putsataan ensin huolella öljystä? Onko siihen jotain vähemmän myrkyllistä tapaa kuin jokin bensiini tai vastaava? Minä inhoan niiden höyryjä, inhoan hankaluutta käsitellä niitä aineita ja viedä kierrätykseen yms. En oikein tiedä näistä puhdistuksista, koska kuten sanottua en ikinä puhdista ketjuja kuin ehkä rätillä, jos uppoan mutaan niitä myöten, eikä muta irtoa itsestään. Jotain pesuainetta saaviin ja ketjut sinne vaikkapa?

----------


## Aakoo

^Joitain vuosia sitten oli tuota käytössä, hämmästys oli suuri kun käytön jälkeen ketju oli täysin musta. En tiedä kerääkö sitten jostain syystä erityisen paljon pölyä yms. itteensä. En käyttänyt putelia loppuun enkä kyllä osta uudestaan. Hanki Squirttia, ei toimi talvisin mutta sinulle tuo ei olekaan ongelma.

----------


## orc biker

> ^Joitain vuosia sitten oli tuota käytössä, hämmästys oli suuri kun käytön jälkeen ketju oli täysin musta. En tiedä kerääkö sitten jostain syystä erityisen paljon pölyä yms. itteensä. En käyttänyt putelia loppuun enkä kyllä osta uudestaan. Hanki Squirttia, ei toimi talvisin mutta sinulle tuo ei olekaan ongelma.



Tuolla tuotesivullahan lukee, että:_ "As the white ceramic particles  embed themselves on the chain, they will displace grime, causing a grey  or black film to form on top of the wax coating. Over time (2-3  applications) this phenomenon will lessen or cease. This di__scoloration is normal and will not compromise performance."_

Kuulostaisi aika samalta kuin kuvauksesi?

----------


## Aakoo

^Oli miten oli, jonkun aikaa käytin eikä se vastannut mun käsitystä puhtaasta ketjusta. Squirtia oon käyttänyt muutaman vuoden, eikä ole vastaavaa ongelmaa ilmaantunut.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Finish Line Ceramic Wax Lube? Olisiko toimiva? Ajan keväästä syksyyn, en talvisin. Ei ole kovin pahan hintaistakaan, kun vain 7,90 / 120 ml.
> 
> http://www.finishlineusa.com/product...ramic-wax-lube
> 
> Nuo varmaan vaativat sen, että vanha (tai uusikin, onhan siinäkin öljyt jo tullessaan) ketju putsataan ensin huolella öljystä? Onko siihen jotain vähemmän myrkyllistä tapaa kuin jokin bensiini tai vastaava?



Yhden tollasen yllämainitun putelin kuluttanut. Pelaa ok, mut aika usein saa olla ruikkimassa lisää. Tuntuu liuotinta olevan suurin osa. Osta vaan tota Rexiä, kestää eri pitkään ja on helppo laittaa. Voitelukin tuntuu paremmalta. Tuli kyllä mun ketju"rasva" tästä. 

Helpoin sulle jos ahdistaa läträys, osta jarrukliineriä ja spreijaa sillä ketjuja tovin aikaa vanhan pyyhkeen kans kunnes putsaantuu. Haihtuu itsekseen, haisee mitä haisee, tee ulkona jos haittaa.

----------


## orc biker

> Yhden tollasen yllämainitun putelin kuluttanut. Pelaa ok, mut aika usein saa olla ruikkimassa lisää. Tuntuu liuotinta olevan suurin osa. Osta vaan tota Rexiä, kestää eri pitkään ja on helppo laittaa. Voitelukin tuntuu paremmalta. Tuli kyllä mun ketju"rasva" tästä. 
> 
> Helpoin sulle jos ahdistaa läträys, osta jarrukliineriä ja spreijaa sillä ketjuja tovin aikaa vanhan pyyhkeen kans kunnes putsaantuu. Haihtuu itsekseen, haisee mitä haisee, tee ulkona jos haittaa.



Voin minä läträtä, mutta en enää ikinä bensalla tai vastaavilla. Sain kyllikseni siitä pentuna. Jos minä sitten satsaan tuohon Rexiin. Parempi ollakin sitten riittoisaa ja kestävää. Onko tuon kanssa kuinka tarkkaa puhdistaa öljyt pois? Ja se tärkein, että keräähän tuo sitten äärimmäisen vähän hiekkaa? Se on tärkeintä laiskan huoltajan pyörässä.

----------


## Polun tukko

^väittäisin että squirtlube kerää vähemmän likaa ketjuun kuin rex, perustan omiin kokemuksiin. 

Squirt ei ole yhtä "riittoisaa" eli saa lisätä useammin MUTTA pullo on paaaljon isompi ja puolet halvempi.

E:Typot pois

----------


## brilleaux

> ^väittäisin että squirtlube kerää vähemmän likaanketjuun kuin rex, perustan omiin kokemuksiin. 
> 
> Squirt ei ole yhtä "riittoisaa" elinsaa lisätä useammin MUTTA pullo on paaaljon isompi ja puolet halvempi.



Saatan kallistua myös tähän, nyt REXillä tonnin ajaneena. REXillä käsitelyllä ketjulla saa sormensa mustaksi.
Squirtin huono puoli on tuo useammin lisääminen+ennakointi. 

Täysi pullo Squirttia on vielä jemmassa, ehkä otettava kokeiluun vielä.

----------


## orc biker

Squirt on nyt ykkösvaihtoehto etenkin, kun kauppa mainostaa, että: "No degreasing is required." Sehän olisi just, eikä melkein, minulle! Ei vain löydy Bike24:stä, joten pitää tilata tai käydä jostain erikseen. Harmi, kun yritin kerrankin saada vuoden varaosat ja tarvikkeet yhdellä tilauksella.

Jos jollain on tuosta pahaa sanottavaa, niin puhukoon nyt?

----------


## Polun tukko

> Saatan kallistua myös tähän, nyt REXillä tonnin ajaneena. REXillä käsitelyllä ketjulla saa sormensa mustaksi.
> Squirtin huono puoli on tuo useammin lisääminen+ennakointi. 
> 
> Täysi pullo Squirttia on vielä jemmassa, ehkä otettava kokeiluun vielä.




Juuri näin.

Squirtti kannattaa ideaali tilanteessa laittaa ajoa edeltävänä päivä ketjuun, ja ennen lenkille lähtöä pyyhkii ketjua hieman rätillä.
Tällä menetelmällä lian tarttuminen ketjuun kesällä on erittäin vähäistä.

Toki, pullossa neuvotaan että riittää kun antaa vaikuttaa 5-10min ennen ajoa mutta IMO kannattaa muutaman tunnin olla ainakin.

----------


## orc biker

> Squirtti kannattaa ideaali tilanteessa laittaa ajoa edeltävänä päivä ketjuun, ja ennen lenkille lähtöä pyyhkii ketjua hieman rätillä.



Pyyhkiminen kuulostaa huonolta. Eikö näiden dry lubejen pitäisi kovettua? Mutta jos ei pyyhi, niin tarttuisiko silloin suunnilleen saman kuin Rex? Ei se toki mahdoton vaiva olisi, mutta mieluummin tuollainenkin vaihe pois. Montahan kilometriä tuolla yhdellä voitelulla Squirtia ehkä pääsisi kuivalla kelillä?

----------


## Polun tukko

Mä kyllä olen rexiä käyttäessäkin hieman pyyhkäissyt ketjua ennen ajoa uuden voitelun jälkeen.
Siksi pyyhin/pyyhitään koska se öljy/vaha ei hyödytä mitään siinä ketjun pinnalla, vaan vain siellä nivelissä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...se öljy/vaha ei hyödytä mitään siinä ketjun pinnalla, vaan vain siellä nivelissä.



Juuri näin. Eihän fillarin runkoakaan voidella. Kaikilla voitelutavoilla ja -aineilla se ylimääräinen pyyhitään tietenkin pois. Sillälailla ketjut pysyvät puhtaampina vaikka käyttäisi voiteluun vaarin akseliraswaa.

----------


## orc biker

> Mä kyllä olen rexiä käyttäessäkin hieman pyyhkäissyt ketjua ennen ajoa uuden voitelun jälkeen.
> Siksi pyyhin/pyyhitään koska se öljy/vaha ei hyödytä mitään siinä ketjun pinnalla, vaan vain siellä nivelissä.



Tiedän, mutta yritän vältellä kaikkea vaivaa näissä. Olen valmis sen takia hyväksymään enemmän hiekkaakin, jos se pysyy kohtuuden rajoissa. Muistutan lähtökohdasta, että minä en koskaan puhdista ketjuja, vaan ainoastaan vaihdan niitä yleensä n. 3000 kilometrin välein. Jos oletetaan, että käytän ainetta väärin, kun en pyyhi ylimääräistä (hyvin todennäköinen skenaario), niin kerääkö kuinka paljon ja voisiko jokin toinen aine silloin on parempi?

----------


## Polun tukko

Miten isoksi vaivaksi tuon pyyhkäisyn ennen ajoa näkee, on jokaisen oma juttu. 
Mulle menee siihen ehkä 10sec siitä kun otan rätin pyödältä ja laitan sen sinne takaisin.

----------


## orc biker

> Miten isoksi vaivaksi tuon pyyhkäisyn ennen ajoa näkee, on jokaisen oma juttu. 
> Mulle menee siihen ehkä 10sec siitä kun otan rätin pyödältä ja laitan sen sinne takaisin.



Ei minulla ole mitään rättipöytääkään. Monella on autotalli näitä juttuja varten, mutta minä en asu omakotitalossa, niin ei ole oikein mitään sotkettavia tiloja. Rätin pystynee vielä säilyttämään, mutta jos esim. rätti haisee tosi pahalta, siinä on jotain öljyä vaikkapa, niin ei sellaisia mielellään asuintiloissa säilyttele. Tässä onneksi puhutaan ilmeisesti aika harmittomasta vahapohjaisesta aineesta, mutta yleensä ottaen tämä on yksi osa sitä syytä, miksi en mielellään ketjujen kanssa ylimääräistä vekslaa. Toinen on puhtaasti laiskuus näissä hommissa. Kaiken ylimääräisen yritän karsia pois, jotta lähtemisen kynnys olisi mahdollisimman pieni ja että itse lähtemisestä valmisteluineen takaisin tulemiseen asti menisi mahdollisimman vähän aikaa muuhun kuin ajamiseen.

Mutta jos tämä Squirt keräisi vähemmän kuin Rex joka tapauksessa, niin minä kokeilen sitä, jos kerran rasvanpoistokaan ei ole välttämätöntä. Eipä siinä kokeillessa paljoa häviä. Ja voihan sitä hommata vaikka jotain kertakäyttörättejä. Katsotaan, kuinka hyvin se toimii.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Kaiken ylimääräisen yritän karsia pois, jotta lähtemisen kynnys olisi mahdollisimman pieni ja että itse lähtemisestä valmisteluineen takaisin tulemiseen asti menisi mahdollisimman vähän aikaa muuhun kuin ajamiseen...



Ei niitä ketjuja joka lenkille lähtiessä tarvii pyyhkiä. Vain voitelun jälkeen. Se kymmenisen sekuntia kerran viikossa parissa. 

Ota vaikka talouspaperin pala, jonka heität heti pyyhkimisen jälkeen roskiin niin ei ole säilyttämisen vaivaa.

----------


## orc biker

> Ei niitä ketjuja joka lenkille lähtiessä tarvii pyyhkiä. Vain voitelun jälkeen. Se kymmenisen sekuntia kerran viikossa parissa. 
> 
> Ota vaikka talouspaperin pala, jonka heität heti pyyhkimisen jälkeen roskiin niin ei ole säilyttämisen vaivaa.



Näin ajattelin tehdä. Tosin luulin, että tuota pitäisi lisätä aika usein, kuten 1 pitkän tai 2-3 lyhyen lenkin jälkeen (eli hyvällä kesäkelillä joka kerran jälkeen), mutta aina parempi, jos pääsisi jopa viikonkin. Silloin varmasti jaksaisin sen pyyhkimisenkin tehdä. 

 Mutta ensin testaan kuitenkin, kuinka paljon se kerää pyyhkimättä  :Hymy:  En minä noita nimittäin puunaa ennen kuin vaihdan uuden kampisetin jossain vaiheessa, joten tässä on vara kokeilla.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ainakin tähän mennessä on hybridihessut ja muut pellet pysyneet kiltisti selän takana.



Hyvä olla keulakuvana pyöräilijäpelleille

----------


## Kuntoilija

Maantiellä Squirt  pitää ainakin mun  ketjut puhtaana ja voiteluväli kuivalla kelillä 400-500 km. Vähän on heillä heittoa ohjeissa, kun nettietusivulla sanotaan ettei rasvan poistoa tarvita ja käyttöohjeissa sitä kuitenkin suositellaan tekemään.

----------


## cobbo

> Pyyhkiminen kuulostaa huonolta. Eikö näiden dry lubejen pitäisi kovettua? Mutta jos ei pyyhi, niin tarttuisiko silloin suunnilleen saman kuin Rex? Ei se toki mahdoton vaiva olisi, mutta mieluummin tuollainenkin vaihe pois. Montahan kilometriä tuolla yhdellä voitelulla Squirtia ehkä pääsisi kuivalla kelillä?



Squirttihan menee varsinkin viileämmällä kelillä kovaksi kerrokseksi johon ei rätti kyllä tee mitään kuivumisen jälkeen. Heti levittämisen jälkeen voi pyyhkiä ekstrat pois, mutta en aina jaksa sitäkään tehdä. Ylimääräiset sitten joko rapisevat pois ajossa, tai jäävät rattaiden väliin jossa töhkä ei sinällään haittaa mutta josta sen aika-ajoin raaputtelen pois. Päivittäisajossa olevan arkipyörän huolto on n. kerta viikkoon lämpimään nosto ja Squirtin lisäys ketjuihin.

Siinä mielessä squirt ei kerää itse ketjuun roskaa, että kun squirt on kulunut pois niin ketju nitisee puhdasta metalli-metalli -nitinää ts. sisälle ei tunnu jäävän hiekkaa. Ei ketjun ulkopinta mikään steriilin puhdas ole ja siitä saa jotain sotkua sormiin, mutta se lähtee paperilla pyyhkäisten aika hyvin pois toisin kuin märkäöljyn ja katumoskan tuottama tahna. 

Talviversio squirtista on sottaavampi koska on notkeampaa ja hieman öljymäisempää, mutta normiversio ei pysy pakkasessa minkään vertaa ketjuissa.

----------


## orc biker

> Squirttihan menee varsinkin viileämmällä kelillä kovaksi kerrokseksi johon ei rätti kyllä tee mitään kuivumisen jälkeen. Heti levittämisen jälkeen voi pyyhkiä ekstrat pois, mutta en aina jaksa sitäkään tehdä. Ylimääräiset sitten joko rapisevat pois ajossa, tai jäävät rattaiden väliin jossa töhkä ei sinällään haittaa mutta josta sen aika-ajoin raaputtelen pois. Päivittäisajossa olevan arkipyörän huolto on n. kerta viikkoon lämpimään nosto ja Squirtin lisäys ketjuihin.
> 
> Siinä mielessä squirt ei kerää itse ketjuun roskaa, että kun squirt on kulunut pois niin ketju nitisee puhdasta metalli-metalli -nitinää ts. sisälle ei tunnu jäävän hiekkaa. Ei ketjun ulkopinta mikään steriilin puhdas ole ja siitä saa jotain sotkua sormiin, mutta se lähtee paperilla pyyhkäisten aika hyvin pois toisin kuin märkäöljyn ja katumoskan tuottama tahna. 
> 
> Talviversio squirtista on sottaavampi koska on notkeampaa ja hieman öljymäisempää, mutta normiversio ei pysy pakkasessa minkään vertaa ketjuissa.



No, nyt oli havainnollinen viesti. Tuo kuulostaa juuri sopivalta aineelta minulle, jos vain vielä kestää sadettakin ainakin yhden pitkänkin lenkin kerrallaan.

----------


## mhelander

Itse olen pesemättä uuden ketjun ajanut niin pitkälle ja sitten kun olisi pitänyt öljytä niin pintapuolinen puhdistus ja perään talvi-Squirttia. Parin ekan kierroksen jälkeen ei ketjusta enää tule likaa pintaan ja keväällä sitten kesä-Squirttiin.

Nyt on kokeilussa Rex johon siirryin talvi-Squirtista suoraan.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## Läskimasa

> Mä kyllä olen rexiä käyttäessäkin hieman pyyhkäissyt ketjua ennen ajoa uuden voitelun jälkeen.
> Siksi pyyhin/pyyhitään koska se öljy/vaha ei hyödytä mitään siinä ketjun pinnalla, vaan vain siellä nivelissä.



Rexihän annostellaan tippa per nivel, toisin kuin mitään muuta öljyä/voidetta/vahaa. Teoriassahan oikein annosteltuna ketju pysyy ulkopinnalta täysin kuivana ja puhtaana. 

Aiemmin mainitsemani kuumailmapuhallin auttaa Rexin imeytymään rissan sisään, eikä pinnalle jää mitään pyyhittävää.

----------


## brilleaux

^ Mä kyllä käytin Squirttia myös tippa per nivel.

----------


## Polun tukko

> ^ Mä kyllä käytin Squirttia myös tippa per nivel.



Juuri näin.

----------


## Läskimasa

Selgeetä. En oo ite käyttäny, luuloja vaan. Näyttää vaan aika lirulta: https://youtu.be/mCab92T-utQ

----------


## Aakoo

Eikös kaikkia öljyjä laiteta tippa per nivel? Squirtkin kerääntyy rissoihin yms. jos sitä lontraa samaan tyyliin kuin tuossa mainosvideossa.

----------


## JohannesP

Squarttia menee täälläkin tippa per nivel ja yleensä laitan edellisenä päivänä tai ainakin hyvissä ajoin. Pyyhin ketjun ja rissat ennen uutta käsittelyä. Melko litkua se on, mutta toisaalta helpottaa annostelua. Itse meinaan varmaan pari vuotta laitoin tippa-tippa-tippa tyylillä joka niveleen, kunnes rupes riittämään se ajan kulutus. Nykyisin menee ihan sama tippa per nivel kun tuen käden takavaihtajaan ja ketjua pyörittämällä sama tippa menee jokaisen nivelen keskelle. Aikaa menee vaan huomattavasti vähemmän. 

Rexiä tosin pitäisi hakea sportaxista testiin kunhan tulisi takaisin pikkupakkaset ja hyvät cyclokelit niin pääsisi sitäkin ulkoiluttamaan. Maantiepyörässa käytän ainakin talviajan squartia, mutta pakkohan sitä on siihenkin testata kesällä.

----------


## cobbo

Kertyyhän se squirt joka paikkaan. Se vaan ei ole samanlainen riesa kuin liiallinen märkäöljy joka kerää hienopölyä niin kauan kuin tahnan viskositeetti on pikeä. Squirtit saa irti sillä että enimmät mekaanisesti kaapii pois, ja loput lähtevät miedolla pesuaineella ja riittävän lämpimällä vedellä. Tämä sitten keväällä kun vahaa on kerätty pitkä talvi...

Squirttia muuten voi "tekohengittää" varsinkin talvella voitelutehon vajuessa lämmittämällä ketjua puhaltimella / kaasusytkällä tms. sen verran että nivelten lähistöllä oleva vaha sulaa ja valuu nivelen sisälle. Ehkäpä seassa menee vähän roskaa, en ole antanut haitata.

Siitä olen samaa mieltä että 5-10 minuutin kuivuminen ei riitä alkuunkaan, Squirt ei kestä ketjussa kovinkaan pitkään koska nivelten sisällä oleva aine on vielä täysin märkää. Useamman tunnin vaatii lämpimässä tilassa, mikä on varsinkin talvella vähän järjestelyä vaativa homma.

----------


## brilleaux

> Squirt ei kestä ketjussa kovinkaan pitkään koska nivelten sisällä oleva aine on vielä täysin märkää. Useamman tunnin vaatii lämpimässä tilassa, mikä on varsinkin talvella vähän järjestelyä vaativa homma.



Juuri tämän takia kokeilen nyt REXiä. Mä kun en ala "ennakoimaan" ketjujen vahauksia kovin mielellään.
REX on sinänsä hyvä että kestää pitkään, ja ajamaan pääsee heti voitelun jälkeen.
Ja onhan noi ketjut melko puhtaat ilman rättejäkin.

----------


## JackOja

Mun mielestä kaikilla voiteluaineilla pitää "ennakoida" voitelutarve. Jos et laita ajoissa voitelua ketjut kitisee, melko yksinkertaista.

En ole kokenut Squirtin "ennakoivaa" käyttöä ongelmalliseksi. Noin viikon parin välein muistaessani voitelen ketjut lenkin päätteeksi tai jos vietän "huoltoiltaa". En jaksa tiputella nivel kerrallaan vaan pyörä katolleen ja läträän surutta. Sitten pyörittelen ketjuja kymmenkunta ketjukiertoa ja pyyhin ylimääräiset pois. Fillarit ovat lämpimässä säilössä joten kylmyys ei ole ongelma.

Joskus olen unohtanut "ennakoida" ja Squirtannut ketjut lähtiessä em. proseduurilla. En huomannut mitään haittaa.

Rexiä kokeilen toki sitten joskus kun tuo (iso) puteli Squirttia jonkun vuoden päästä näillä näkymin loppuu.

Nuorempana pesin ketjuja koska oli pakko. Nykyään ei tarvitse ketjun käyttöiän aikana moiseen ryhtyä.

----------


## cobbo

Sanotaan nyt ettei mene turhaksi kehumiseksi: Squirtilla ketjut eivät ole kuin ehkä helteisellä kesäkelillä yhtä notkean rullaavan tuntuiset kuin hyvällä wet lubella. Sillä on matkan etenemiseen todennäköisesti häviävän pieni vaikutus, mutta sellaista "sulan voin" polkemis -fiilistä ei vahalla synny jos keli on yhtään viileämpi. Arkipyörä on syksyn saapuessa todella jähmeän oloinen aina siihen asti kun talvi-squirt on putsannut kaikki kesäversion vahajäämät pois, ja silti aika jähmeä pakkasen kiristyessä.

Rex pitää kyllä ehdottomasti testata ainakin kesäkelin pyörässä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kuivalla kesäsäällä kun wetlubella painaa menemään niin ei ole ketjut kauaa notkeena, paskaa ne kylläkin on täynnä.

----------


## kauris

Vantaan Bike-Planetista oli Rex loppu mutta Espoon myymälästä löytyi yksi kappale. Lähti mukaani eilen. Mutta olipahan hintavaa erityisesti pullon minimaalinen koko huomioiden. 17,90 ja pullo pieni kuin mikä. 
Viime vuodet Squirt ollut käytössä ja sitä nyt olis kyllä puoli purkkia jäljelläkin. Josko jatkais sillä maasturissa ja laittais Rexin maantiepyöriin. 

Kun sanotte, että tiputatte tipan per nivel, tarkoitatteko tippa rullan keskelle? Mä olen viime ajat laittanut tipan rullan molempiin reunoihin eli siihen, missä ne levyt ovat kiinni. Toisin sanoen kaksi tippaa per rulla. No en mä oikeesti tippa kerrallaan ole noinkaan tiputellut, vaan pyörittänyt kierroksen sopivaa tahtia ketjua ja pitänyt pulloa siinä rullan toisella sivulla ensi ja sitten toinen kierros toisella sivulla.

----------


## kauris

Hmm. Rexin sivujen videolla näkyy herra laittavan sitä yksitellen jokaiselle rullalle mutta ikään kuin poikittaisen vedon kullekin rullalle vetäisemällä. Jos ja kun se kama on kunnolla juoksevaa mutta purkin suuaukko tarpeeksi pieni, tuollaisella tyylillä sitä saa varmaankin sipaistua sopivan pienen määrän rullan päälle siten, että ainetta menee poikittain koko rullan leveydeltä ketjuun ja siten imeytyminen tapahtuu molemmista päistä. 

Olipahan muuten tutun näköinen pyörä videolla  :Hymy:  
Kyseistähän (olikohan Plussan vai samalla kertaa tilatun toisen foorumilaisen pyörä) fillaria on ihasteltu siis täällä palstalla.

----------


## CamoN

Voi olla ettei ketään kiinnostaa, mutta hyvän tippapullon annostelija on suunniteltu siten että siinä kärjessä pysyy koko ajan pintajännitteessä puolikas pisara pullon ollessa ylösalaisin. Kun annostelijan vie ketjun rullan päälle ja alkaa kierrättää ketjua annostelijan alla, pullosta valuu ainetta ketjulle tasaisesti jatkuvana virtana. Käy vähän nopeammin se voitelu verrattuna jokaisen rullan yksittäiskäsittelyyn, vaikka ketjun kierrättäisi 4-5 kierrosta annostelijan alta.

----------


## brilleaux

Tieteellistä ja tarkkaa hommaa tää voitelu. Onko tantra-voitelu kellään käytössä vielä?  :Vink:

----------


## Jeesu

Meidän (siis Rexin) testien perusteella tuolla tippa/linkki -metodilla saadaan yleisesti varmimmin toimiva voitelutulos. Maantiepyörän ketjuun ainetta menee noin gramma yhdellä voitelukerralla eli pullosta saa sen 30 voitelukertaa. 

Ja Plussan Festka Asphalt LT siellä sivuilla näkyy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oppes

> Tieteellistä ja tarkkaa hommaa tää voitelu. Onko tantra-voitelu kellään käytössä vielä?



+1  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Polun tukko

Olen vahoja vetäissyt poikkisuuntaisen viirun rullaan ja sitten vielä sormella levitellyt ne kun pyörittelen hetken kampia taaksepäin.

----------


## jone1

> +1



+2 :Hymy:

----------


## Jurpu

Valaiskaa tyhmää. Mitä tämä Rex on ja mikä sen tarkoitus. Huomannut et ku nyt nää kurailmat ni noita ketjuja saa päivittäin huoltaa.

----------


## paaton

> Valaiskaa tyhmää. Mitä tämä Rex on ja mikä sen tarkoitus. Huomannut et ku nyt nää kurailmat ni noita ketjuja saa päivittäin huoltaa.



Ketjuvaha, jonka tarkoituksena on voidella ketjuja.

----------


## JackOja

Laitetaan vielä linkkikin niin Jurpu säästyy googletoimiselta, kas tässä: http://rex.fi/fi/bike

----------


## Jurpu

Kiitos vastauksesta.  Tonitonilta sai tilattua.

----------


## jeijei

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...in-2017-48858/
Ei sentään kukaan ole vielä tämmöiseen lähtenyt?

----------


## brilleaux

^Tekniikka on ihkua ja jees mutta just nämä moiset+sähkövaihteet jne. on kyllä semmosta kermaperseiden turhuutta että jeesustelu-topiikkiin joutais.  :Vink: 
Kohta fillari varmaan ajaa itekseen ilman kuskia, kuten autot?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## yannara

Peseekö kukaan ketjua niin, että öljyää ne ja hinkkaa jollain rätillä. Onko öljyä järkevää käyttää puhdistusaineena? Itse olen "mustat" ketjut pessyt uuninpesuaineella aikaisemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## Volvospede

Mä löysin töistä biohajoavaa ketjuöljyä kymppilitran pytyn ja sitä tiputellu ketjuille tippa per lenkki (laitoin semmoseen kätevään 50ml annostelupulloon) ja sit pyörittää kampia takaperin että öljy imeytyy niveliin. Öljy tarkoitettu maatalousvehkeisiin, esim paalaimiin joissa ketjua piisaa.

Ketjut on pysyneet hiljaisena useamman lenkin ajan. Kätevää oli kun vie sohjoisen pyörän kylppäriin sulamaan niin lattialle on aina tippunut mustaa möhnää. No nyt tää musta möhnä lähtee lämpimällä vedellä huuhtomalla pois, toisin kuin jotku muut öljyt. Ei oo keränny likaa myöskään ketjuihin tai rattaisiin.

----------


## Volvospede

> Peseekö kukaan ketjua niin, että öljyää ne ja hinkkaa jollain rätillä. Onko öljyä järkevää käyttää puhdistusaineena? Itse olen "mustat" ketjut pessyt uuninpesuaineella aikaisemmin



Kyllä se onnistuu noinkin että reilusti öljyä ja sit rätti kouraan ja pyörittää kampia takaperin ja sillä rätillä hinkkaa liat pois. Aika hyvin saa puhtaaksi.

----------


## järtsy

> ^Tekniikka on ihkua ja jees mutta just nämä moiset+sähkövaihteet jne. on kyllä semmosta kermaperseiden turhuutta että jeesustelu-topiikkiin joutais. 
> Kohta fillari varmaan ajaa itekseen ilman kuskia, kuten autot?



Ootko koskaan ajanut sähkövaihteista fillaria..? En mäkään mutta tekniikasta kiinnostuneena laittaisin sellaiset kyllä jos olis liitua. Samaahan vois sanoa vaikka Blutosta läskissä, kermaperseiden touhua, kovat jätkät vetää kovalla :Vink:

----------


## brilleaux

> Ootko koskaan ajanut sähkövaihteista fillaria..? En mäkään mutta tekniikasta kiinnostuneena laittaisin sellaiset kyllä jos olis liitua. Samaahan vois sanoa vaikka Blutosta läskissä, kermaperseiden touhua, kovat jätkät vetää kovalla



En ole ajanu. Mulla toimii peukalo, kyllä sillä pykälää naksuttelee. Ja samanlailla sais sähköistä naksutella?
Jos olis reisiä ei olis vaihteita ollenkaan.
Mitä tulee blutoon läskissä, on ollu. Ei ole enää, eikä tule. 
Eikä se nyt ole rinnastettavissa näihin sähkövitkuttimiin millään muotoa. Kunnes tekevät aktiivisen. 
Ja mistäpä näistä tietää, voihan sitä huomenna naksahtaa päässä ja menee ostamaan täysjoustosähköläskin. Sähkövaihteilla.

----------


## Blackborow

> Mä löysin töistä biohajoavaa ketjuöljyä kymppilitran pytyn ja sitä tiputellu ketjuille tippa per lenkki (laitoin semmoseen kätevään 50ml annostelupulloon) ja sit pyörittää kampia takaperin että öljy imeytyy niveliin. Öljy tarkoitettu maatalousvehkeisiin, esim paalaimiin joissa ketjua piisaa.
> 
> Ketjut on pysyneet hiljaisena useamman lenkin ajan. Kätevää oli kun vie sohjoisen pyörän kylppäriin sulamaan niin lattialle on aina tippunut mustaa möhnää. No nyt tää musta möhnä lähtee lämpimällä vedellä huuhtomalla pois, toisin kuin jotku muut öljyt. Ei oo keränny likaa myöskään ketjuihin tai rattaisiin.



Onhan noita biohajoavia fillariinkin tarkoitettuja. Mä olen ajanut jo pidemmän aikaa Muc-Offilla. Ketju tuntuis pyörivän.

----------


## järtsy

> En ole ajanu. Mulla toimii peukalo, kyllä sillä pykälää naksuttelee. Ja samanlailla sais sähköistä naksutella?
> Jos olis reisiä ei olis vaihteita ollenkaan.
> Mitä tulee blutoon läskissä, on ollu. Ei ole enää, eikä tule. 
> Eikä se nyt ole rinnastettavissa näihin sähkövitkuttimiin millään muotoa. Kunnes tekevät aktiivisen. 
> Ja mistäpä näistä tietää, voihan sitä huomenna naksahtaa päässä ja menee ostamaan täysjoustosähköläskin. Sähkövaihteilla.



Muistaakseen kehuit Blutoa joku aika sitten kovasti? No enivei, sillai sähkövaihteet on verrattavissa Blutoon että tarkoitus on tehdä pyörästä (periaatteessa)nopeampi mutta ei tästä tarvii lähtee kinastelemaan. 

Mäkin olen koittanut vastustaa sähköavusteista pyörää enkä halua kokeilla koska vauhdista kun tykkään niin pelkään että sellainen olis sen jälkeen saatava..

Oho, nythän mä hokasin että tää oli ketjunrasvaus topic... kiitos ja anteeks :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Muistaakseen kehuit Blutoa joku aika sitten kovasti? 
> 
> Oho, nythän mä hokasin että tää oli ketjunrasvaus topic... kiitos ja anteeks



OT: En mä nytkään Blutoa haukkunu? Mun renkulat vaan ei mahdu siihen.  :Vink: 
Ja sitäpaitsi kun vielä "Stravailin", nopeimmat ajat ajoin jäykällä nokalla poluilla.
Ei se Bluto välttämättä nopeutta tuo(peruspoluilla), helpotusta kylläkin.


Ja samoin, kiitos ja anteeksi offarista.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kate

Aloin käyttään syksyllä rattaisiin,ym tarkoitettua teflon spreitä ketjuissa ja jonkun ajan päästä ketjut alkoivat nitiseen ja narskuun.Sinänsä tuolla merkitystä ollut mutta kun tuli vikaa etittyä pitkään pyörän muista osista kunnes ei jäänyt muu vaihtoehto kuin ketjut jäljelle.Merkki on joku at-teflon ja motonetistä ostettu.

----------


## oppes

> Aloin käyttään syksyllä rattaisiin,ym tarkoitettua teflon spreitä ketjuissa ja jonkun ajan päästä ketjut alkoivat nitiseen ja narskuun.Sinänsä tuolla merkitystä ollut mutta kun tuli vikaa etittyä pitkään pyörän muista osista kunnes ei jäänyt muu vaihtoehto kuin ketjut jäljelle.Merkki on joku at-teflon ja motonetistä ostettu.



Taisin ostaa tasan samaa ööliä. Samat huomiot natisevista ketjuista. Tosin ainoastaan -25C pakkasella ja sateella. Nyt kokeillaan jotan perinteisempää  :Hymy:

----------


## ytte07

Onko kellään tietoo löytyskö tota rexiä pirkanmaalta hyllystä?

----------


## Iglumies

Sportaxsissa olin tiskillä näkevinäni reksiä.

----------


## ytte07

Aargh! Mansesterin keskusta ei juur ny sytytä. Mutta kiitos tiedosta kuitennii.

----------


## paaton

Kyllä minulta loppui vahojen kanssa tolskaaminen talvella. Tuotakin penteleen winter squirtia saa olla läträämässä ketjuihin jatkuvasti. Sitten kun pyörä jää muutamaksi viikoksi varastoon seisomaan, niin ketjut ovat ruostuneet jumiin. Varovaisesti pyörittelemällä sai onneksi lisäiltyä Xtreme lubea, joka naftalle haisevana putsaakin ketjut hienosti. Pysyy pitkään eikä edes sotke pahasti.

----------


## huotah

Olen kokeillut maantiepyörän ketjuihin Morgan Blue Race Oil'ia ja todennut sen voiteluominaisuudet erittäin hyviksi. Tästä huolimatta lopetin sen käytön, kun kyllästyin mustiin ketjuihin ja rattaisiin. Onko tämän öljyn kanssa mitään kikkaa millä voimansiirron saisi pysymään paremmin puhtaana?

----------


## Plus

Rexiltä lisää pyöräpuolen tuotteita:

----------


## kervelo

> Aloin käyttään syksyllä rattaisiin,ym tarkoitettua teflon spreitä ketjuissa ja jonkun ajan päästä ketjut alkoivat nitiseen ja narskuun.Sinänsä tuolla merkitystä ollut mutta kun tuli vikaa etittyä pitkään pyörän muista osista kunnes ei jäänyt muu vaihtoehto kuin ketjut jäljelle.Merkki on joku at-teflon ja motonetistä ostettu.



Noissa spray-voiteluaineissa ei niitä voitelevia aineita ole juuri muussa kuin tuotteen etiketissä. Pääosa nesteestä on liuotinta, joka haihtuu pois.

----------


## kuovipolku

> (...) Varovaisesti pyörittelemällä sai onneksi lisäiltyä Xtreme lubea, joka naftalle haisevana putsaakin ketjut hienosti. Pysyy pitkään eikä edes sotke pahasti.



Erehdyin itsekin ostamaan tuota Progoldin tuotetta, kun varastossa ei yllättäen ollutkaan täyttä pulloa tyhjentyneen tilalle ja jotain piti saada ja olihan se alennuksessakin. Hämmästyin paitsi voimakkaasta tuoksusta ja (aiemmin käyttämiini verraten) juoksevuudesta myös siitä että se ainakin näillä nollan molemmin puolin -keleillä sepelisotkussa ja maantiekurassa on tuntunut toimivan juuri kuvatulla tavalla,

Putsaamiseksi on saanut riittää ketjun pyyhkiminen rätillä vähän perusteellisemmin ja takarattaiden putsaaminen samalla aineella kostutetulla taitetulla teepaidan riekaleella.

----------


## Razer

Onko tuommoisen käyttö polkupyörän ketjuille haitallista https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6030...y-sitkea-500ml ? Vai täytyykö olla jotain vähemmän "sitkeää" ainetta?

----------


## järtsy

^Kerää todennäköisesti kaiken paskan itseensä, suosittelen käyttämään ihan fillareille tarkoitettua kamaa. Toi Rex on kyllä hyvää tavaraa ja yllättävän riittoisaa vaikka toisin luulin. Ei tartu paska ja voitelee hyvin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Samaa mieltä.  Paksummat ja sitkeät voiteluaineet, niinku vaikka Motorex Wet Lube, sopii lähinnä vain lumiolosuhteisiin. (nyt voi hyvin käyttää) Kesällä ketju muistuttaa niillä voideltuna enemmän jotain mustaa kuratankoa.  Ja vaikka itse voiteluaine olisikin hyvää niin hieno hiekka kuluttaa kaiken.

----------


## Faucon

> Olen kokeillut maantiepyörän ketjuihin Morgan Blue Race Oil'ia ja todennut sen voiteluominaisuudet erittäin hyviksi. Tästä huolimatta lopetin sen käytön, kun kyllästyin mustiin ketjuihin ja rattaisiin. Onko tämän öljyn kanssa mitään kikkaa millä voimansiirron saisi pysymään paremmin puhtaana?



Oletko kokeillut käyttää voidetta valmistajan ohjeistuksen mukaan? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXGpYtwmIQ4 Tuo voi näyttää oudolta, mutta ainakin NFS:n kanssa tuollainen voitelumetodi, jossa vain osaan ketjua laitetaan voiteluainetta toimi Friction Factsin testien mukaan, tosin ensimmäisellä voitelukerralla tarvitsi laittaa enemmän voiteluainetta.

Yleisesti ottaen suurin syy mustiin ketjuihin on liiallinen voiteluaineen määrä ketjussa, jolloin ajaessa ketjun sisältä ylimääräinen kulkeutuu ketjun ulkopuolella keräten likaa. Eli ketjun puhtaana pitämiseen on käytettävä voiteluainetta mahdollisimman vähän ja ylimääräinen pyyhittävä huolellisesti pois. Yksi kikka mitä voisi kokeilla on, että pyyhkii ketjun muutaman ensimmäisen lenkin jälkeen hieman WD-40:llä kostutetulla rätillä

----------


## jame1967

Sain vihdoin aikaiseksi hakea tuota rexiä sportaxista tampereelta . Aika vähän vielä kokemuksia mutta pitkään saa ajaa ilman kitinöitä ja vesikelejäkin tuntuu sietävän .
Samalla otin tuota uudempaa stanin litkua ja ainakin yhtä hyvin tuntuu toimivan kuin vanha.

----------


## gobbif

Kesällä olen suosinut kuivempia aineita, kuten vahaa. Loska/sadekelillä kaipaa ihan kunnon öljyjä.  Otin keväästä kokeeksi 80-90W vaihteistoöljyn, pysyy hyvin paikallaan ja tuntuu toimivan ketjuissa kivasti. Tuo on älyttömän halpaakin, varmaan kympillä saa 1/2 litran purkin tms. Samaa tavaraa olen käyttänyt vuosia moottoripyörän ketjuissa, tekee moposta kevyen työnnellä paikallaan, joskin roiskuu pois aika äkkiä, kun ketjujen nopeus on paljon fillaria suurempi.

----------


## Köfte

Ahaa! Paineenkeston lisäaineistus! Nuo loota/peräöljyt vaan tuoksahtavat kohtuu irstaalle.
Pitääpä kokeilla perheen rospuuttokulkineissa maltillisella annostuksella. Kiitti vinkistä.

----------


## gobbif

Paineenkeston lisäaineistus on tehnyt tuosta isommassa moottoripyörässä toimivan ainakin. Paineenkestolla ei ainakaan mun reisillä ole merkitystä. Kaakkeja on kuitenkin reisissä ainakin 150 vähemmän kuin mp:ssä.

Enemmän puntarissa painaa että sattuu olemaan tuota iso pullo ja tuntuisi kestävän ketjiussa, olematta kuitenkaan vaseliinimainen mössö. Kun tuo on halpaa, voi käyttää liberaalisti ja pyyhkiä likaantunut moska pois. Haju on toki vähän voimakas, mutta yleensä en haistele ketjuja usein pitkiä aikoja  :Hymy: 

Paras öljy on sellainen, joka roiskuu vähitellen pois, jolloin se ei kerää hiekkaa ja muuta likaa. Toki roiskuvahkolla öljyllä on pyörä sitten sotkuisempi ja haussa on kompromissi miten usein pitää öljytä vs. miten kestää veden tai miten äkkiiä roiskii lian mukanaan pois. Kevään/syksyn loska/sadekeleilla arvosta vähän enemmän pysyvyyttä tietysti ettei jokainen vesilätäkkö vie öljyjä. Kesälä suosin vahoja nimentomaan siksi, että ne eivät kerää likaa. (Motskarissa taas vaha pehmenee ja kerää likaa pahasti, eli siinä en suosi toki).

----------


## Köfte

Pienemmillä ketjunopeuksilla ja vähäisemmillä kosketuspinnoilla saavutetaan
yllättävän kovia pintapaineita. Tuosta se ahaa-elämys. Asiatekstiä perustellusti,
kiitos siitä. Kaikki eivät valitettavasti vaivaudu vastaavaan toimintaan.

----------


## EsaJ

> Kesällä olen suosinut kuivempia aineita, kuten vahaa. Loska/sadekelillä kaipaa ihan kunnon öljyjä.  Otin keväästä kokeeksi 80-90W vaihteistoöljyn, pysyy hyvin paikallaan ja tuntuu toimivan ketjuissa kivasti. Tuo on älyttömän halpaakin, varmaan kympillä saa 1/2 litran purkin tms. Samaa tavaraa olen käyttänyt vuosia moottoripyörän ketjuissa, tekee moposta kevyen työnnellä paikallaan, joskin roiskuu pois aika äkkiä, kun ketjujen nopeus on paljon fillaria suurempi.



O ja X rengas ketjut jos on niin niissä voidellaan vain niitä o renkaita ja ketjulenkkien pintaan tarvittava korroosionauojakalvo. ketjun sisällä on ketjua voitelevat aineet.

Liuottimilla ja väärillä aineilla pilataan eka ne o renkaat jonka jälkeen prätkän ketjut on aika nopeesti kaput

Ja mitä tulee pyörän ketjuihin, niin tänne sama sisältö kuin ketjujen pesu-säikeeseen ja oma mielipide laatikkoöljyistä, itse en laittaisi, liian paksua tökköä ja sotkee koko vetokaluston. Ne on tehty auljettuun tilaan roiskevoitelua varten

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/a...e-chain-46131/

BikeRumor: What is Shimano’s official stance on the chain lube that comes stock on a shimano chain? Is it actually a lube, or a grease? And is it best to leave it on until the chain gets noisy and relube, or strip it right away and relube before riding?

Nick: So that brings us to lubrication. I mentioned that the chain wears because of friction as the chain moves to wrap around a gear. Well, that friction is reduced if there is lube on the chain. If there is dirt mixed in, the lube makes a bigger difference in reducing friction. If there is water mixed in, the lube helps displace the water. The grease that comes on a Shimano chain is applied at the factory to the individual pieces before the chain is assembled. The grease does a better job of reducing friction than aftermarket chain lubes and it lasts longer. The main reason we use liquid chain lube, whether it is one that stays liquid or a dry lube that has a solid lubricant in a liquid carrier (like a PTFE lube) is because we need to get the lube on a part that is not accessible without disassembling the chain. So the best thing to do when installing a new chain is to leave the factory grease on, not apply any other lube, ride until it wears out and then start applying liquid chain lube. In dusty conditions you can wipe off the outside of the new chain with a rag that is wet with a gentle degreaser to keep dirt from sticking to the grease. The factory grease also keeps the chain nice and quiet. After soaking a chain in degreaser and then lubing the chain with liquid lubricant the chain gets noticeably louder.

Shimano does not have an official recommended chain lube. They all seem to work pretty good. Different people have different preferences and different conditions require different lubes.

So there you have it. You absolutely should leave the original chain grease in place for best performance

----------


## Moska

Automaattivaihteistoöljy on halpaa ja toimii. Viime vuosi meni sillä ja nyt testissä mugoffit. Urheilussa ja lelussa olisi nyt Rexiä, eli se seuraavaksi testiin.

----------


## Juurakon Hulda

> Virittelin etulokarin tarpeeksi alas ja eipä ole ketjut enää paskaa täynnä.



Itsellä juuri lokareiden asennus edessä. Meinasin sovitella Biltsun yleismallin lokariparin pitempää takaloksua eteen ja ehkä vielä roiskeläppää lisäksi. Ajattelin lähinnä jalkoja varjella kuralta, mutta tuo ketjuhomma kuulostaa kyllä hyvältä. Luulenpa, että tällä on erittäin dramaattinen vaikutus voimansiirron käyttöikään.

----------


## Juurakon Hulda

> Automaattivaihteistoöljy on halpaa ja toimii.



Täytyy kokeilla. Ei hajua mitenkä paksua tavaraa on. Tykkään voidella usein ohuehkolla aineella, jospa tuota ohentaisi tarvittaessa vaikka  crc:llä, saisi sillä ainakin mukavan tuoksun.

----------


## Faucon

> Liuottimet on varma tapa pilata ketjut. Pesee ketjut vedellä ja kuivaa. Virittelin etulokarin tarpeeksi alas ja eipä ole ketjut enää paskaa täynnä. Eturenkaasta lentää kuraa suoraan voimansiirtoon, siihen ei mitkään ihmeöljyt auta. Ammattilaiskisoissa mekaanikot aina ensimmäisenä pesevät pyörän vedellä ja sitten alkavat ropuamaan. Ei siellä mitään helvetin chain-washer-machinejä liuottimilla pyöritellä.



Kyllä ne ammattitallien mekaanikot pesevät ketjun ihan siihen tarkoitetuilla ainelilla. Suurimman osan World Tour -tallien puhdistus- ja voiteluaine sponsirina toimii Morgan Blue, jonka Chain Cleanerillä mekaanikot näyttävät ketjut pesevän ja kyseinen aine erittäin tehokas liuotin. Ketjupesureita sen sijaan ei tosiaankaan käytetä. Ylipäätänsä liuttimien käyttö ei ole ongelma kunhan ketjut voitelee huolellisesti sen jälkeen tarkoituksen mukaisella voiteluaineella.

----------


## CamoN

> Ylipäätänsä liuttimien käyttö ei ole ongelma kunhan ketjut voitelee huolellisesti sen jälkeen tarkoituksen mukaisella voiteluaineella.



Se vähän riippuu siitä mitä tavoittelee, ja minkälaiset asiat muodostaa haasteen tavoitteeseen pääsemiseksi. Esimerkiksi niillä ammattilaistalleilla pyörien huoltaminen aina iskemättömän näköisiksi ja täysin puhtaiksi vaikuttaa markkinointiarvoon. Kulutusosien kustannukset on tallin budjetissa pisara meressä ja rungot sekä varmaan pääosa kiekoista päivittyy uusiin vuosittain, joten kaluston pitkäikäisyydestä ei tarvitse varsinaisesti huolehtia vaan tavoitteet sen ylläpidossa on jossain ihan muualla. Toimivuus/luotettavuus ja edustavuus ovat varmaan selkeästi painopisteessä. Tavallinen harrastajakin haluaa tietysti huoltaa ja ylläpitää välineitään, mutta harvemmin käyttöiän kustannuksella.

----------


## EsaJ

Viime syksynä hankitun maasturin ketjut. 500km takana kuravelliä pakkasloskaa ja pölyisiäkin olosuhteita. Joka lenkin jälkeen vesihuuhtelu, rättikuivaus ja sen jälkeen Muck Off MO94 voiteluaineella kyllästämällä rätillä pyöritellyt ketjuja rätin läpi. Puhtaat, kuin uudet, eikä ketju likaa edes rattaita. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Faucon

> Se vähän riippuu siitä mitä tavoittelee, ja minkälaiset asiat muodostaa haasteen tavoitteeseen pääsemiseksi. Esimerkiksi niillä ammattilaistalleilla pyörien huoltaminen aina iskemättömän näköisiksi ja täysin puhtaiksi vaikuttaa markkinointiarvoon. Kulutusosien kustannukset on tallin budjetissa pisara meressä ja rungot sekä varmaan pääosa kiekoista päivittyy uusiin vuosittain, joten kaluston pitkäikäisyydestä ei tarvitse varsinaisesti huolehtia vaan tavoitteet sen ylläpidossa on jossain ihan muualla. Toimivuus/luotettavuus ja edustavuus ovat varmaan selkeästi painopisteessä. Tavallinen harrastajakin haluaa tietysti huoltaa ja ylläpitää välineitään, mutta harvemmin käyttöiän kustannuksella.



Tarkoitatko siis sanoa, että ketjujen pesu säännöllisesti liuottimilla lyhentäisi niin käyttöikää verrattuna siihen, että antaisi tehdasrasvojen jäädä ketjuun? En ole nähnyt tästä tehdyn minkäänlaista tutkimusta, mutta oman kokemukseni mukaan näin ei ole, enkä oikein näe mitään teoreettista perustettakaan sille, että näin olisi. Rasvan etu öljyyn nähden on sen parempi pysyvyys ketjussa ja lisäksi ketjun sisusten ollessa rasvalla täytettynä ulkopuolisten partikkeleiden pääsy ketjuun hankaloituu. Sensijaan voiteluominaisuuksien puolesta rasva häviää vastaavalle öljylle, joskin erot ovat lähinnä teoreettisia. Suomen olosuhteissa erityisen tärkeää on pitää ketju sisäosiltaan mahdollisimman puhtaana, koska meiden tiepöly sisältää suuria määriä erittäin kovia mineraaleja (osa peräisin autojen kitkarenkaista), jotka poiteluaineen kanssa muodostavat tehokkaan hiomatahnan näin lyhentäen voimansiirron käyttöikää. Keinoja kuinka tähän lopputulokseen päästään on useita erilaisia ja tehdasrasvoilla ajo on yksi niistä, mutta sen tehdasrasvan käyttöikä on rajallinen. Vaikka rasva toimii jonkin eikaa hyvänä voiteluaineena kerää se kuitenkin itseensä likaa, eikä enää toimi optimaalisella tavalla. Henkilökohtaisen kokemukseni mukaan nuo tehdasrasvat eivät kestä kovinkaan hyvin sateella ajamista (kokemusta lähinnä Shimanon ja KMC:n ketjuista) ja parhaimmiillankin olen päässyt niillä vain noin 300 km.

Mitä ammattilastalleihin tulee, niin uskoisin niille tärkeintä olevan voimansiirron mahdollisimman hyvä hyötysuhde ja tässä rasvavoitelu ei ole kovinkaan tehokas lisäten häviöitä pahimmillaan jopa yli 5W (Friction Factsin testien mukaan).

----------


## CamoN

> Tarkoitatko siis sanoa, että ketjujen pesu säännöllisesti liuottimilla lyhentäisi niin käyttöikää verrattuna siihen, että antaisi tehdasrasvojen jäädä ketjuun? En ole nähnyt tästä tehdyn minkäänlaista tutkimusta, mutta oman kokemukseni mukaan näin ei ole, enkä oikein näe mitään teoreettista perustettakaan sille, että näin olisi.



Tarkoitin sitä, että ketjun huoltaminen pelkästään ketjuöljyllä voitelemalla voi olla käyttöiän kannalta parempi vaihtoehto, kuin säännöllinen liuotinpesu voiteluiden välissä. En ole koskaan käyttänyt liuotinpesuaineita ketjun pesemiseen, mutta vaihdoin käyttämääni ketjuöljyä 1,5 vuotta sitten enemmän liuotinta sisältävästä vähemmän liuotinta sisältävään. Menemättä tarkemmin voiteluaineiden kemialliseen koostumukseen, oma perstuntumani on että ketjun voiteluväli piteni, ketju näyttää nykyään likaisemmalta ja kestää käytössä pidempään. Toki yhtälössä on monia muitakin muuttujia.

----------


## oem

Parempi öljyiset kuin puhtaat ketjut.

----------


## Moska

^ Ei ketjujen ulkopinta tarvi voitelua, siihen tarttuu vaan lika kiinni ja se kuluttaa hammasrattaita. Ketjun rulliin se voitelu pitäisi saada. Se että miten ja mitä on mielenkiintoisempi asia.

----------


## Jeesu

Tällaista ollaan Rexillä kehitetty. Perfluorattu spray, jossa teflonia seassa. Hylkii vettä ja likaa tehokkaasti ja teflon toimii mekaanisen kitkan poistajana. Kohtapuoliin lisätietoa ja virallinen julkaisu, vielä viimeiset testaukset menossa reseptin ja pakkausdetailien kohdalta. Kyseessä on itse ketjuun laitettava ketjuöljyn lisäksi käytettävä hydrofobinen pinnoite joka korvaa erikseen käsiteltyinä ostetut ketjut kuten Nanochain ja ufochain.

----------


## oem

^Huonosti maalattu. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## makoivik

Onko kokemuksia, että toimiiko moottoripyörien ketjuille tarkoitetut aineet fillarissa? Esimerkiksi linkin takaa löytyvä MP-Sonax-PTFE kuivavoitelu ketjuspray. Linkki http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60305...juspray-400-ml

----------


## EsaJ

Noiden o x z  ketjuille tarkoitetut aineet pintasuojaa korroosiolta ja voitelevat o ja x z kumiset tiivisterenkaat. Motskarien ketjuissa siellä o x z ketjujen sisällä on se ketjun linkkujen voiteluaine. Tiivisterengas pitää ne ketjun sisällä ja suojaa lialta. 

Käyttäisin edelleen fillarissa ihan fillariin tarkoitettuja voiteluaineita, kun niiden käytön aika tulee.

----------


## makoivik

OK, kiitos tiedosta. Pysyttelen fillarille tarkoitetuissa litkuissa.

----------


## Laroute

Tänään ensimmäinen lenkki parafiinivahassa keitetyillä ketjuilla. Lisäsin sulaan parafiinivahaan ehkä 20 prosenttia parafiiniöljyä ja keitin kunnes ketjujen kupliminen loppui, eli huuhteluvesi ja rasvanpoistoaineen jäämät kiehui pois. Kuumista ketjuista kaikki ylimääräinen pois liinalla pyyhkien ja ajamaan. Ketjut tuntuivat erinomaisilta tällä 80 km lenkillä. Väittävät että pienin mahdollinen kitka parafiinivahalla ketjuissa. Tiedä häntä mutta hyvältä tuntuivat, eikä lika tarttunut yhtään.

----------


## Fat Boy

Onko kukaan kokeillu voitelua kuumalla öljyllä ultraäänipesurissa. Josko ultraääni sais kylmänä jäykän öljyn tunkeutumaan kuumana ketjun sisään?

nih..

----------


## Raikku

Rock'n'Roll(Rocklube) Gold parasta ketjuöljyä mitä itse koskaan käyttänyt, sitähän ei välillä saanut Euroopasta muutamiin vuosiin kun tuli joku älyvapaa kuljetuskielto palaville nestelle. Nyt näköjään taas tullut myynti takaisin Eurooppalaisillekin(keskitetty nettimyynti)
Tai jos oli jo ollut niin tuossa vähän aikaa sitten vasta huomasin ja laitoin isosta pullosta tilauksen.
https://rocklube.eu/en/37-rock-n-roll-gold

----------


## Moska

> Onko kukaan kokeillu voitelua kuumalla öljyllä ultraäänipesurissa. Josko ultraääni sais kylmänä jäykän öljyn tunkeutumaan kuumana ketjun sisään?
> 
> nih..



Mää oon pessyt ja öljynnyt ultraäänipesurilla. Ei tarvi erikseen lämmittää, vaan lämpiää pesurilla. Nyt käytän mudoffin dry ja wet lubea aivan suoraan ketjuun annosteltuna.

----------


## gobbif

> Onko kokemuksia, että toimiiko moottoripyörien  ketjuille tarkoitetut aineet fillarissa? Esimerkiksi linkin takaa  löytyvä MP-Sonax-PTFE kuivavoitelu ketjuspray. Linkki http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60305...juspray-400-ml



En laittaisi mootoripyörän ketjuöljyä edes moottoripyörääni. Ne on yleensä jämäkkää tavaraa, jotta pysyisi ketjuissa tuhansia kilsoja kerrallaan (mp:n ketjunopeuksissa!) MP:ssä ne keräävät tolkuttomasti likaa ja moposta tulee raskas siirrellä parkissa ilman moottoria. Fillariin moinen tavara on kertaluokkaa liian jämäkkää.





> Tänään ensimmäinen lenkki parafiinivahassa keitetyillä ketjuilla. Lisäsin sulaan parafiinivahaan ehkä 20 prosenttia parafiiniöljyä ja keitin kunnes ketjujen kupliminen loppui, eli huuhteluvesi ja rasvanpoistoaineen jäämät kiehui pois. Kuumista ketjuista kaikki ylimääräinen pois liinalla pyyhkien ja ajamaan. Ketjut tuntuivat erinomaisilta tällä 80 km lenkillä. Väittävät että pienin mahdollinen kitka parafiinivahalla ketjuissa. Tiedä häntä mutta hyvältä tuntuivat, eikä lika tarttunut yhtään.



Mullakin on käynyt mielessä kokeilla joskus tuota. Laiskana olen kesäkaudelle laittanut valmiita vahoja. White lightningin vaha menee kuiviin ja öljyttömiin ketjuihin aika hyvin rissoihin, kun se on liuottimilla ohennettua selvästi. Normivoiteluun joku Pedros icewax tai vastaava sitten perään. Ttippa joka rullalle, pyörittelyä ja ylimääräisten pyyhintä pois. Ketjut pysyvät noilla kunnossa, ei kerää likaa ja ovat äänettömät. White lightning kuivuu kovemmaksi ja ylimääräisillä on taipumus lohkeilla itsestään paloina pois, ei jäänyt aiemmilta kesiltä siitäkään huonoja kokemuksia. Pedros tuli nyt kokeiluun vain kun white lightning alkoi loppua ja oli pullo sitä.

Talven loskakeleillä suosin öljyjä, joskin ketjut menee vaihtoon sitten talven jälkeen. Menisi varmaan kaikilla voiteluaineilla. Kuivaan kesäkeliin vahat ovat mun suosikki.

----------


## El-Carpaso

Mulla White Lightning ei yleensä kestänyt ketjussa lenkkiäkään vaikka vahat olis jättäny ketjuun suurempia pyyhkimättä. Kitinä alkoi aina siinä 40-50km paikkeilla.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Mulla White Lightning ei yleensä kestänyt ketjussa lenkkiäkään vaikka vahat olis jättäny ketjuun suurempia pyyhkimättä. Kitinä alkoi aina siinä 40-50km paikkeilla.



Lämmin vaha lämpimään ketjuun?

----------


## gobbif

> Mulla White Lightning ei yleensä kestänyt ketjussa lenkkiäkään vaikka vahat olis jättäny ketjuun suurempia pyyhkimättä. Kitinä alkoi aina siinä 40-50km paikkeilla.



Laittaisinkohan minä tuota enemmän tai vaikuttaisiko ketjun malli, kun mulla on hyvin kestänyt pidempiäkin aikoja. (Mulla ultegran ketju). Huomasin kyllä että tuota saa lisätä selvästi useammin, Pedros tuntuisi pysyvän ehkä vähän pidempään ketjuissa näin alkukokemusten mukaan ainakin.

----------


## järtsy

On tää kyllä jännä miten paljon vaivaa toiset on valmiina näkemään ketjujen huoltoon/voiteluun, ymmärtäisin jos ketjut maksais vaikka 200€...

Squirtiä ja Rexiä käyttänyt enkä koskaan ole muuta tehnyt kuin pyörän pesun jälkeen korkeintaan rätillä kevyesti pyyhkinyt ja aika ajoin lisänny tavaraa.
Samoilla ketjuilla ajaa helposti kesän eikä rattaatkaan ole juuri kulunu, missään kurassa en varsinaisesti tykkää rypeä napoja myöten mutta muuten ajan ympäri vuoden maastossa. 
No mutta jokainen tyylillään.

----------


## gobbif

> On tää kyllä jännä miten paljon vaivaa toiset on valmiina näkemään ketjujen huoltoon/voiteluun, ymmärtäisin jos ketjut maksais vaikka 200€...



Yhdyn osittain tähän näkemykseen ainakin halvemman pään osilla. Ultegran ketjut ei maksa paljoa, vaikka joutuisi vaihtamaan kesken kesänkin. Jos ultegran takapakka kuluu, saa 50-60 e:llä sitten uuden. Eturattaat ovat vähän kalliimpi erä. Sitten jos pakat on jotain Dura-acea tms alkaa niiden uusinta maksaa jo jotain, jolloin kannattaa uusia ketjuja ehkä vähän useammin.

Puhtailla ja hyvin rullaavilla ketjuilla on kuitenkin herkempi polkea, joten ei niitä ihan kannata jättää huoltamatta. Kunnon moskaisilla ketjuilla häviää yllättävän paljon watteja ja kitiseviä ketjuja ainakaan ei jaksa lenkkiä kuunnella millään. Normaali puhdistus pesun yhteydessä on riittänyt mulle yhdessä riittävän usein tapahtuvan voitelun (vahaamisen) kanssa. Ei tuosta sen isompaa taidetta viitsi tehdä, kun suhteuttaa osien uusintaa kuluvaan aikaan.

----------


## Plus

Rexin Facebookista bongattua:

----------


## Wilgios

En tiedä onko niin, että se vain köyhästä tuntuu siltä, mutta vähän kallis... elämä on.

Lähetetty minun SM-T705 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Kaveri muuten kehui, että rex on toiminut parhaiten kokeilemistaan aineista kilpaprätkän ketuissa. Ajaa superstock sarjaa.

Kuulemma yhtä liukas mitä laatikkoöljyllä öljytty, mutta kestää huomattavasti pidempään. Normi lootaöljyhän saa lisätä kesken päivänkin radalla ajaessa. Oikeastaan aika ihme, että rex kestää moottoripyörissäkin. Paine ja ketjun nopeus ovat kuitenkin jotain ihan muuta. Ketjun kulumisen seuraaminenkin on kuulemma helpompaa, koska ketju pysyy oikeasti puhtaana. Äkkiä luulisi, että moottoripyörä käyttöön kannattaisi kehittää erillainen koostumus, koska O-rengasketjujen kanssa voiteluaineen ei tarvitse tunkeutua rullien sisään.

Olen käyttänyt tähän asti maantipyörässä kuivalla kelillä muc-offin keltaista dry lubea, joka on ollut aivan ok. Mutta nyt erehdyin ostamaan muc-offin ceramic lubea, joka on sellaista vihreää jankkia. Kädet ja lattiakin on tuon jäljiltä liisterissä. Ainetta ei saa millään tulemaan tippa kerrallaan purkista. Vähän epäilen, että tuo liisteri jumitti myöskin takavaihtajan rullat pölyn kanssa.

Taidanpa hakea toneilta rex purkin seuraavaksi.

----------


## Gibsy

Ei paljoo ympäristömerkkejä näy rexin tuotteissa.

----------


## paaton

> Ei paljoo ympäristömerkkejä näy rexin tuotteissa.



Ehkäpä myynti on vielä niin vähäistä, ettei kalliita tarroja kannata alkaa ostamaan?

----------


## noniinno

Ostaisin rexiä mieluusti isommassa pullossa tai vaikka hammastahnatuubin tapaisessa pakkauksessa. Se pikkupullo on varsin vitumainen käyttää vallankin puolityhjänä.

----------


## paaton

> Ostaisin rexiä mieluusti isommassa pullossa tai vaikka hammastahnatuubin tapaisessa pakkauksessa. Se pikkupullo on varsin vitumainen käyttää vallankin puolityhjänä.



Samaa kaverikin valitteli prätkän ketjujen kanssa.

----------


## Plus

Rexin ketjuöljyä on saatavilla myös isossa pullossa, jossa sitä on muistaakseni 7x pikkupullon määrä. Kauppias saa varmaan tilattua?

Joutsenmerkki on markkinointia ja sen saa etikettiin rahalla jos kriteerit täyttyy.  CLP-asetuksen mukaiset merkinnät sen sijaan ovat lakisääteisiä ja TUKES valvoo niitä. CLP-merkintöjen puute etiketissä on ainoastaan hyvä asia ympäristöystävällisyyden näkökulmasta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei liene kovin todennäköistä että mikään fluoriyhdisteitä sisältävä tuote saisi ympäristömerkkiä miltään niitä myyvältä tai myöntävältä taholta. 

Tämä on vähän tämmöinen juttu että kaikki tietävät että fluori on luonnossa haitallista ja että sitä kertyy vähitellen ravinnon kautta ihmisiin ja että sellaisetkin fluoriyhdisteet jotka eivät suoraan ole myrkyllisiä tai edes vesiliukoisia saattavat hajotessaan muodostaa myrkyllisiä yhdisteitä. Mutta kun niitä käytetään näihin niinsanottuihin jeesjuttuihin niin mitättömän vähän ja luontoon kulkeutuu niin paljon suurempia määriä niiden muusta käytöstä niin eihän kukaan jaksa tosissaan ruveta vaatimaan niiden kieltoa.

Aina välillä nousee jokin kohu: Norjassa mitataan korkeita pitoisuuksia Holmenkollenin maastossa ja ammattimaiset suksihuoltajat rupeavat käyttämään hengityssuojaimia, mutta valmistajat jatkavat tuotekehittelyä, huippu-urheilussa niillä saavutetaan lyömätttömiä etuja ja harrastajillakin on halutessaan niihin varaa.

Sitten on niitä jotka periaatteen vuoksi kieltäytyvät fluoriyhdisteitä sisältävien aineiden käytöstä, mutta he ovatkin sitten rinnastettavissa vegaaneihin tai muihin sellaisiin.

----------


## plr

Eli tuosta purkista saa 80 eurolla + Rexin ketjuöljyn hinnalla noin 20 tunniksi (4 €/h) pienikitkaiset ketjut. Pyörän kaikki muut kuluvien osien käyttökustannukset ovat pienet tuohon verrattuna. Kisaanhan Race Day Spray on toki tarkoitettu.

----------


## kuovipolku

Suora kilpailija lienee Ceramicspeedin UFO Racing Chain. 135 eurolla saa 600 pienikitkaista kilometriä. 

Hintavertailussa on tosin otettava huomioon että UFO-ketjun ostaja saa myös ketjun joka kelpaa ainakin treenikäyttöön tietyksi määräksi lisäkilometrejä. Mukaan tulee myös pieni pullo Squirtin vahamaista voiteluainetta näitä lisäkilometrejä varten.

Rexin vastaavaan pakettiin olisi siten lisättävä ketjun ja Rexin ketjuöljyn hinta, mutta suoraa vertailua vaikeuttaa ettei meillä ole tietoa voiteluaineiden määrästä eikä menekistä eikä siitä saako UFO-ketjusta kaikkiaan saman verran kilometrejä kuin vertailuketjusta.


Se mikä saattaa tehdä Rexin tuotteista parempia tai tehdä valinnan yksinkertaiseksi on se että ne toimivat valmistajan tietojen mukaan myös märässä ja likaisessa ajettaessa. Ceramicspeed myöntää etteivät UFO-ketjun ominaisuudet säily märällä ja että ketju on märässä ajettaessa tavallista arempi korroosiolle.


PS Onko muuten ylipäätään olemassa muita vastaavia tuotteita, pinnoitteita tai voiteluaineita?

----------


## Juhis.T

KMC:llä on pinnoitettu diamond ketju. Ovh. noin 85€. En sit onko tuo varsinaisesti pieni kitkainen, mutta paremmin pyöriväksi kerrotaan.

----------


## zeppo

Ja kuinkas paljon nopeammin tuommonen palttiarallaa 2W kitkaero tuo maaliin  :Sarkastinen: ? On kyllä parin watin säästölle hirvittävä hintalappu.

----------


## Plus

> On kyllä parin watin säästölle hirvittävä hintalappu.



Sprayn avulla säästää jopa enemmän kuin CeramicSpeedin ylikokoisilla vaihtajan rissoilla jotka maksaa sentään n. 500€ ja näkee niitä aika monessa ammattilaisen pyörässä. Tosi hifistelijät tietysti laittaa kaikki mahdolliset viritykset. Iron Manissa on kuulemma lähes joka jannulla CeramicSpeediltä kaikki mahdollinen...

----------


## kuovipolku

Voimme kai lähteä siitä että ennen näitä hifistelyjä on jo rahaa, aikaa ja vaivaa säästämättä tehty kaikki mahdollinen alkaen parhaasta mahdollisesta bike fittingistä ja virtuaalisesta tuulitunnelitestauksesta. 

Tässähän ollaan hyvin lähellä kilpahiihtoa - joten ei ollut yllättävää että jossain suksivoidefirmassa ennen pitkää keksittäisiin että kokemuksella ja osaamisella ja materiaalituntemuksella voisi kehittää menestystuotteen pyöräilymarkkinoillekin - ja aivan samalla lailla tässä ovat iloisesti sekaisin tiede ja laboratoriossa mitattavat asiat, käytännön kokemus ja mitattavat mutta tulkintaa vaativat asiat ja silkkaa taikauskoa lähentelevät käsitykset.

Connexin huippuketju vahalla voideltuna ja mahdollisimman puhtaalla molybdeenidisulfidilla siveltynä on kuulemma myös lyömätön yhdistelmä...

----------


## paaton

Kuuluisiko ketjujen pysyä puhtaina rexin kanssa? En tiedä miten tämän nyt nätisti muotoilisi, mutta minulla ketjut ovat kyllä aivan samanlaisessa jankissa pidemmän lenkin jälkeen kuin normaalillakin öljyllä. Se jankki onneksi irtoaa kohtuullisen helposti.

Pidätän kyllä vielä mahdollisuuden vaihtaa mielipidettä, kun saan vaihdettua toiset ketjut, jotka on pesty takuuvarmasti puhtaiksi sisältäkin, eli orginaalirasva ei ainkaan nouse pintaan.

----------


## pulmark

> PS Onko muuten ylipäätään olemassa muita vastaavia tuotteita, pinnoitteita tai voiteluaineita?



Kynttilävaha. Parafiini parempaa kuin steariini. Sulattaa kattilassa tai jossain muussa astiassa ja laittaa ketjut sinne muhimaan. Pyyhkii ylimääräisen pois ja kuivattaa. Ei kerää likaa ja on nopea. Edellyttää toistuvassa käytössä kyllä pikaliitintä, joka tuottaa muutaman 1/10 watin häviön tehossa ja täten nopeudesta joten ei sovellu ihan viimeisen päälle optimointiin.

----------


## frp

Nyt kun on jonkin aikaa kokemusta Rexistä niin tuntuisi olevan ihan ok aine. 

Pieni miinus siitä, ettei minun mielestä kestä mainostettua ajomäärää ilman lisäämistä edes kuivalla. 

Suuri miinus tulee naurettavasti hinnasta pakkauskokoon nähden. Tuon vuoksi käytän Rexiä vain kisapyörässä ja muissa perheen pyörissä Squirt saa jatkaa palveluksessa.

----------


## erkkk

> KMC:llä on pinnoitettu diamond ketju. Ovh. noin 85€. En sit onko tuo varsinaisesti pieni kitkainen, mutta paremmin pyöriväksi kerrotaan.



Vielä kun laittaisivat sen pinnoitteen koko ketjuun eikä vain ketjun ulkopuolisille pinnoille bling blingiksi.

----------


## jhalmar

> Kuuluisiko ketjujen pysyä puhtaina rexin kanssa? En tiedä miten tämän nyt nätisti muotoilisi, mutta minulla ketjut ovat kyllä aivan samanlaisessa jankissa pidemmän lenkin jälkeen kuin normaalillakin öljyllä. Se jankki onneksi irtoaa kohtuullisen helposti.
> 
> Pidätän kyllä vielä mahdollisuuden vaihtaa mielipidettä, kun saan vaihdettua toiset ketjut, jotka on pesty takuuvarmasti puhtaiksi sisältäkin, eli orginaalirasva ei ainkaan nouse pintaan.



Oon ajellut Rexillä kohta vuoden ja myös itsellä ketjut jankkiintuu vaikka olisi ollut täysin puhtaat ennen rasvausta. Vaatii myös lisäystä suunnilleen samalla syklillä kuin muutkin. Aikaisempina tuotteina käytössä ollut mm. Chain-L, Squirt, Prolink Xtreme ja muutama muu. Näistä kaikista Chain-L on hiljaisin ja kestävin, mutta imee itseensä kaiken paskan ja luultavasti ei kaikkein paras wattien säästäjä. Rexillä jatkan.

----------


## Plus

Kyllähän sitä mustaa möhnää vaihtajan rissoihin tulee Rexiäkin käyttäessä, mutta ketju ei ikinä ritise hiekasta kun sitä sivusuunnassa kääntelee. Paska työntyy siihen pintaan josta se lähtee helposti pyyhkimällä pois. Kai sen lian on johonkin pakko kerääntyä... Vasta Race Day Sprayllä käsitelty ketju on niin hylkivä ettei siihen tartu mikään. Sissimarkkinointiterveiset Rexiltä.  :Vink:

----------


## paaton

> Kyllähän sitä mustaa möhnää vaihtajan rissoihin tulee Rexiäkin käyttäessä, mutta ketju ei ikinä ritise hiekasta kun sitä sivusuunnassa kääntelee. Paska työntyy siihen pintaan josta se lähtee helposti pyyhkimällä pois. Kai sen lian on johonkin pakko kerääntyä... Vasta Race Day Sprayllä käsitelty ketju on niin hylkivä ettei siihen tartu mikään. Sissimarkkinointiterveiset Rexiltä.



Kannattaako ylimääräinen rex pyyhkiä pois, vai jättää ketjuihin? Annostelun jälkeen ketjuja saa pyörittää tosi rauhallisesti, mikäli ei halua sotkea takahaarukkaa. 

Omasta mielestäni sitä hiekkaa ja pölyä kuitenkin tarttuu rattasiin ja ketjun ulkopintaan ihan riittävästi, eli olen pessyt ketjut fairylla lähes jokaisen ajon jälkeen.

----------


## kauris

Samoja kokemuksia Rex on ihan ok muttei mitenkään selvästi parempi squirttiin verrattuna tai sitä edeltävään käyttämääni white lightningiin. Rissoihin ja eturattaiden juureen kertyy tahnaa, jonka poisto onnistuu vain mekaanisesti, esim pienellä talttapääruuvarilla. Myös ketjun ulkosivupinnat tai takapakkaan kertyvä lika on työlästä putsattavaa. Pyörä on maantiepyörä.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Kannattaako ylimääräinen rex pyyhkiä pois, vai jättää ketjuihin? Annostelun jälkeen ketjuja saa pyörittää tosi rauhallisesti, mikäli ei halua sotkea takahaarukkaa. 
> 
> Omasta mielestäni sitä hiekkaa ja pölyä kuitenkin tarttuu rattasiin ja ketjun ulkopintaan ihan riittävästi, eli olen pessyt ketjut fairylla lähes jokaisen ajon jälkeen.



Mää oon antanu kuumailmapuhallinta perään niin imeytyy nätisti rissoihin eikä jää pintaan. Helpottaa puhtaanapysymistäkin.

----------


## paaton

> Mää oon antanu kuumailmapuhallinta perään niin imeytyy nätisti rissoihin eikä jää pintaan. Helpottaa puhtaanapysymistäkin.



Ohops, tämäpä kuulostaakin kokeilemisen arvoiselta tekniikalta.

----------


## kauris

Sattumalta koitin tuota just pari päivää sitten itsekin rexia laittaessani. Sillä kertaa myös lämmitin pulloa ensin vesihauteessa, jotta on vähän notkeampaa jo laitettaessa. Lopuksi ainetta laitettuani ja pyöriteltyäni rauhallisesti kammesta takaperin, pyyhin myös ylimääräiset pinnalta pois. Aiemmin en ole pyyhkinyt. 
Kuumailmapuhaltimen kanssa pitää sitten muistaa olla varovainen, että sohottaa sellaisesta suunnasta ettei takana ole pyörän runkoa tai esim kuituista vannekehää. Tuota en ole onneksi joutunut toteamaan kantapään kautta. Mutta kerran suksihuollon yhteydessä kuumentuneen puhaltimen laitoin huolimattomasti sellaisen muovikarvaisen eteisen maton päälle ja mattohan alkoi saman tien sulamaan. Pysyy se suulake nimittäin melko kuumana vielä hetken aikaa käytön lopettamisen jälkeen.

----------


## frp

Apteekista injektioneula (maksaa alle euron) ja Rexit sinne sisään. Sopivassa kohdassa ylemmän pikkurissan sisäpuolella ketjun rullan rako on auki ja siitä saa tipan melkein suoraan ketjun sisään. Ehkä kokonaankin sisään jos kokeilisi vielä ohuempaa neulaa.

----------


## Aakoo

Rex oli pari kuukautta kokeilussa, Squirtia käyttänyt aikaisemmin kesäkaudella ja talvella ihan shimpan PTFE -öljyä. Odotukset oli hehkutuksen jälkeen Rexin suhteen aika korkealla, mutta ei se mitään ihmeainetta ole. 
Tavara imeytyy heikosti ketjuihin, on ihmeellisen rihmaista, ja ketjut joutuu lisäämisen jälkeen putsaamaan tai kerää likaa. Kestävys ei todellakaan ole mitään 500km, vaan kuivalla kelillä pääsee maksimissaan viikon ajot eli 200km ja sitten on pakko lisätä, eli ihan saman kuin Squirtillakin. 
Rexin heikoin ominaisuus on täysin olematon vedenkesto, ei tarvitse olla kuin vettä tiellä niin johan alkaa kitisemään. Vaikea kuvitella, että joku Rexillä maastossa ajelee... Siirryin takaisin Squirtiin, nyt kun vettä tulee harva se päivä.Ei tosiaan kiinnosta injektioneulat tai kuumailmapuhaltimet, alkaa olemaan vähän liikaa värkkäämistä  :Hymy:

----------


## TrailRider

Paljonkos teillä sitten tuo Squirt kestää ajoa? Olen käyttänyt sitä nyt vuodenpäivät maasturissa ja ihmetellyt mielestäni huonoa kestoa. Noin 30-40km ajelee maastoa ja jo alkaa kitinä. Rex tuntuu kestävän maantiepyörässä selkeästi pidempää mutta sotkee ihan eritavalla kuin squirt. Vai lieköhän käyttäjässä vika?!

----------


## ViliA

Ei mulla ainakaan kestänyt hermo squirtin kanssa maastossa. Juurikin sen yhden lenkin pääsi jonka jälkeen piti lisätä. 60km marakisassa huomas toisella kierroksella et ei riitä voitelu ketjussa, eikä vaihtaminen enää ollut yhtä sujuvaa. Vaihdoin Mucoff:n dry ja wet lubeihin enkä oo katunu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kannattaako ylimääräinen rex pyyhkiä pois, vai jättää ketjuihin? Annostelun jälkeen ketjuja saa pyörittää tosi rauhallisesti, mikäli ei halua sotkea takahaarukkaa.



"Pyöritä hitaasti hetken aikaa." Mikä tuossa on vaikeaa ymmärtää?:-) Uuteen ja erilaiseen tuotteeseen siirryttyään on joskus syytä unohtaa käyttötapa jonka on oppinut tai johon on tottunut.

Rexin ja miksei Squirtin kohdalla on silmiinpistävää miten valtavia eroja on eri käyttäjien kokemusten ja mielipiteiden välillä. Osaan on varmasti olemassa muitakin syitä, eroavathan ajo-olosuhteet ja lenkkien kestot ym, mutta en voi olla ajattelematta että 80% aiheutuu vain ja ainoastaan siitä miten käyttäjä ne ketjuihinsa laittaa ja miten ketjujaan putsaa jne.





> Omasta mielestäni sitä hiekkaa ja pölyä kuitenkin tarttuu rattasiin ja ketjun ulkopintaan ihan riittävästi, eli olen pessyt ketjut fairylla lähes jokaisen ajon jälkeen.



Valmistajan mukaan "vain pyyhintä kuivalla paperilla tai kankaalla on tarpeen ennen uudelleenlevitystä" ja ohjeen noudattamista kannattaa ainakin kokeilla jonkin aikaa. Tämä tietenkin vaatii sen hyppäyksen siihen että uskoo että "likaa hylkivien komponenttien ansiosta ketjun sisään ei pääse likaa". 

Eihän tuo ohje muuten mikään ennestään tuntematon ole vaan on laadukkaillakin osasarjoilla ja ketjuilla ja kisakuskinakin ajaneita käyttäjiä jotka vannovat sen nimeen. Rissoihin kertyvä mönjä lähtee sekin helposti pelkällä rätillä. Takapakan kiiltävyyttä arvostava voi pyörän pesun tai kiekkojen vaihdon yhteydessä käyttää suosimaansa ainetta. Joskus vähempi on parempi.

----------


## paaton

Se on tosiaan pakko rullailla rauhallisesti, jotta pyörä ei sotkeennu jo ennen ajoa.

Ja ne ketjut ovat vaan niin paksun öljypölypskn peitossa, etten vaan usko pelkkään pyyhkimiseen. Omasta mielestäni se mutaseos menee pyyhkimällä väkisin ketjuihin ja hio rattaat rikki. Mucoffin keltainen dry lube vaan häviää ketjuista ja ketjut ovat kuivat ilman paskaa, jolloin lisääminen riittää.

Pidempään tuo rex pysyy. Näkeehän sen takapakastakin, joka on hyvässä pinnoitteessa vielä 400km jälkeenkin. Eli ei se 500km minusta ole kamalasti liioteltua.

----------


## McHaka

Ketjujen puhtauteen auttaa kummasti, kun pyyhkii ne rasvauksen jälkeen rätillä huolellisesti ympäriinsä puhtaaksi ylimääräisestä rasvasta. Tosin Rexillä sitä mälliä jää väleihin niin paljon, että pitäisi hammasharjalla hinkata. Rattaatkin olivat ihan kauheassa saastassa parin kuukauden jälkeen. Siksipä Squirtilla mennään ja n. kerran viikossa / 300km välein rasvaillaan, kumpi nyt ennemmin vastaan tulee. Tuolle kermalle pitäisi vaan kehittää jonkin asteen applikaattori.

----------


## MacKonte

En jaksa kauheasti hifistellä ketjujen kanssa, kun ne vaihtuvat uusiin vähintään kerran vuodessa ja tarpeen mukaan. Kun on useampi pyörä ajossa niin kilometrejä kertyy jokaiselle ketjullisen verran vuodessa.

Puhdistan ketjut noin 150km välein (tai kun näyttävät likaisilta) nopeasti haihtuvalla PRF-TCC -sprayllä, jota suihkuttelen alapuolen ketjuun ja pidän samalla rättiä alla. Lopuksi suihkutan takarattaat ja TCC:tä rättiin ja rattaiden kosketuspinnat ja rissat puhtaiksi.

Ketjut pyyhin vielä puhtaalla rätillä kiiltäviksi ja valuttelen WhiteLightning EpicRideä ketjulle samalla pitäen rättiä ketjujen alla. Vaihteiden ja mahdollisesti rissojen (jos ei ole Tacx) voitelun teen teflonspraylla.

Homma vie aikaa viitisen minuuttia kerrallaan eikä ole voimansiirto vielä koskaan kitissyt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

Itse pyyhkäsin ylimääräisen Rexin hyvin kevyesti. Ainakin Youtubessa race day spray videolla pyyhkästään ketju, mutta tämä varmaan liittyy itse race day sprayn käyttöön? Vielä on testi kesken ja vähän kokemusta, mutta ainakin 250km menee ilman kitinää ja ketju ihan ok kunnossa. Rissoihin kertynyt pahimmat kerrostumat, mutta jos niitä pelkästään puhdistaa niin se ei viel minuuttia enempää. En jaksanut annostella tippa kerralla (testasin muutaman) vaan perinteiseen tapaan tuin käden takavaihtajaan ja ketjua pyörittäessä jokainen ketjun nivel pyyhkäisee purkinnokasta pienen tipan. Tälläkään menetelmällä ainetta ei kulu enempää ja kulkeutuu oikeaan paikkaan. 

Aikaisemmin käytin maantiepyörässä squirttia ja pysyhän sillä ketjut puhtaampana, mutta tuli tehtyä samalla huomattavasti enemmän töitä mikä vaikutti luonnollisesti myös lopputulokseen. Pyyhkäsin ketjun rätillä jokaisen lenkin jälkeen ja lisäsin uudet vahat. Tämä oli pakko tehdä, koska hyvien ominaisuuksien lisäksi sai mukana huonon pysyvyyden. Yritän minimoida kaiken ylimääräisen kitinän varsinkin voimansiirrosta, joten eipä tuo squirt kestänyt kuin ~100-150km hyvänä. 

Tähän mennessä Rex vaikuttaa Squartia paremmalta juurikin kestävyyden suhteen minkä puolesta odotukset pidempi aikaisempaankin testiin ovat korkealla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eräänlaisena väliaikaraporttina Holmenkol Extreme Liquidin kokeilusta maantiepyörän ketjujen voitelussa:

(1) Käytössä ollut voiteluaine: ProGold Xtreme Chain Lube; ketjuissa lienee silti ollut jäljellä Shimanon alkuperäistä voiteluainetta.

(2) Edellisten putsaus: rankkasateessa ajamalla, vesiletkulla huuhtelemalla ja rätillä pyyhkimällä; valmistajan ohjeen (ja myös foorumin kootun kokemuksen) pitäisi toki putsata paremmin.

(3) Levitystapa: pisara per linkki sekä ylä- että alapuolelle eli yhteensä kaksi pisaraa per linkki; olen jostain saanut sen (ehkä väärän) käsityksen että ensimmäisellä kerralla on parempi vahamaisia voiteluaineita parempi laittaa lotraten kuin säästellen.

(4) Ajetut lenkit: 140 km, 160 km ja 180 km; vaikka Holmenkol käskeekin lähtemään lenkille heti voitelun jälkeen, sitä ei voi oikein suositella, ei ainakaan noinkin runsaasti laitettuna! Ketjut ja rattaat niin edessä kuin takana paksun mustan mönjäkerroksen peitossa eivätkä takahaarukka ja -vannekaan ihan puhtaita olleet. Mutta mönjä irtosi äärimmäisen helposti pelkästään pyyhkimällä. 
Kolmanteen lenkkiin mahtui myös 10 km ajokengät kastelevan märkää tietä mutta ketjut olivat edelleen äänettömät joskin ymmärettävästi likaiset - mutteivat sen likaisemmat kuin vastaavissa oloissa yhtä paljon ajetut yleensäkään.
Rätillä pyyhkimisen ja uudelleen (mutta vähän niukemmin) levityksen jälkeen jatketaan kokeiluja täysin tyytyväisenä tähänastiseen!

----------


## usko juntunen

> Tällaista ollaan Rexillä kehitetty. Perfluorattu spray, jossa teflonia seassa. Hylkii vettä ja likaa tehokkaasti ja teflon toimii mekaanisen kitkan poistajana. Kohtapuoliin lisätietoa ja virallinen julkaisu, vielä viimeiset testaukset menossa reseptin ja pakkausdetailien kohdalta. Kyseessä on itse ketjuun laitettava ketjuöljyn lisäksi käytettävä hydrofobinen pinnoite joka korvaa erikseen käsiteltyinä ostetut ketjut kuten Nanochain ja ufochain.





Ohjeen mukaisesti "asennettu" odottamassa testiajoa. Tuli ajankohtaiseksi, kun uusasin voimansiirtoa.
Joskus aieminkin kirosin uuden Sram xx1 ketjun alkuperäistä vaseliinia, tai mitälie liimaa, joka kerää kaiken paskan oravanpesistä lähtien mukaansa. Parin lenkin jälkeen pesin ketjun Pinelinellä moneen kertaan, ja kuivauksen jälkeen Rexiä pintaan. Jännästi valkaisee voimansiirron, ja kaiken mihin ainetta osuu. Kävisiköhän hampaiden valkaisuun?
_On muuten ihan omalla rahalla kustannettu mainos_

----------


## usko juntunen

No nyt on testattu Rex-aineita monenlaisissa (mtb) olosuhteissa . Noista mainoksissa kerrotuista säästyneistä hattiwateista en kyllä osaa sanoa yhtään mitään. Aivan yhtä raskaalta tuntuu uppuroida suossa akseleita myöten, mutta kyllä pysyy voimansiirto puhtaana sekä äänettömänä. Hinnastahan voi vääntää vaikka mualiman tappiin.

----------


## JohannesP

Vaikka Squart vaatii joka lenkki pikasen puhdistuksen ja uuden vahan niin ei se loppujenlopuksi paljo enempää aikaa vie kun Rexillä tekee saman käsittelyn. Melkoista mustaa töhnää tulee ketjusta mitä on myös vaikea saada puhtaaksi pelkällä rätillä. Takapakkakin aivan pikimusta ja hiekkainen ja melkein tarvisi tökätä koko höskä ultraäänipesuriin tasasin väliajoin ketjun kera. 

Laitoin vielä uuden käsittelyn Rexiä, mutta voi olla et maantiepyörässä tulee siirryttyä seuraavan pesun jälkeen takaisin vesiohenteiseen Squartiin mikä on näin kerrostaloasujana siistimpi vaihtoehto. Rex tarvitsee liottimia puhdistuksessa, kun taas Squartille riittää pitkälti pelkkä rätti ja koko pyörän pesussa Muc-offin perus pinkki pesuaine.

----------


## Roiala

Vaikka alun perin saikin aikalaiset tyrmäykset käyttää Motul Off Road moottoripyörien ketjuöljyä MTB käytössä niin nyt kun on kokeillut monenlaista polkupyörä öljyä niin aika hyvältä se Motul tuntuu, ei tartu kauheasti lika, helppo puhdistaa saman "sarjan" puhdistussprayllä ja on hiljainen voimansiirto kun vertaa noihin teflon ym rasvoihin. Ainoa huono ollut että sotkee pyörää jos laittaa runsain mitoin eli valuu märkänä muuallekin kuin rattaisiin ja ketjulle. EI varmasti paras eikä halvin mutta laiskalle helppo ja hiljainen ja yksinkertainen laittaa.

----------


## Plus

Rex Race Day Spraystä ja ketjuöljystä juttua BikeRumorissa

----------


## Mr_W

Itse olen nyt viimeksi käyttänyt aidosti ympäristöystävällisiä Green Oilin tuotteita voiteluun ja puhdistamiseen. Ovat saaneet hyviä arvosteluja ja toimivat omassa käytössä, voin suositella. 

En pidä voimansiirtoa jatkuvasti erityisen puhtaana, mutta suurin osa kulumisesta ja kitkasta taitaa syntyä muista syistä kuin kohtuullisen asteisesta likaisuudesta.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Suurin kulutusta lisäävä tekijä on epäpuhtaudet voiteluaineen seassa. Kun ketjuöljy muistuttaa olomuodoltaan enemmän hiomatahnaa, nopea kuluminen on taattu. ketjun ulkopinnassa tällä ei ole mitää vaikutusta, mutta tappien ja rullien välissä tilanne on toinen.

----------


## Kate

Minä käytin ennen kalliita sotkusia liistereitä ketjuissa mutta kun kilometrejä tulee kesäisin n.1500km/kk ja talvellakin melko paljon niin päädyin kokeileen ihan auton vaihteistoöljyä kustannussyistäkin.Halpaa ja riittoisaa,litran pänikällä voitelee vuoden päivät eikä sotke ollenkaan niin paljon kuin muut ketjuihin tarkoitetut.Öljy ei kerää ollenkaan niin paljoa itseensä epäpuhtauksia ja on huomattavasti helpompi pyyhkiä pois kun ketjuöljyt.Tietysti hiukan tiheemmin joutuu voiteleen ja työläämpää itse voitelu kuin spreillä.

----------


## JaniM

Itse ajattelin syksyllä siirtyä ketjun ja pakan vaihdon yhteydessä omatekoiseen vahaukseen tämän videon innoittamana: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D12BFIXZCes

Ko. kanavalla myös ketjujen puhdistuksesta testejä. En hae sitä watin viimeistä osaa vaan helpotusta huoltoon ja siisteyttä sisäajoon(kin).

Kynttilä, parafiiniöljy ja xyleeni. Kynttilät marketista ja muut löytyy motonetista. Riisikeittimen sijaan käyttänen kattilaa ja talosta löytyvää induktiolevyä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kokeilin joskus keittää ketjut sulatetuissa kynttilöissä. Jos vertaa laadukkaaseen ketjuöljyyn, hemmetisti lisää työtä ilman hyötyjä. Ketju kyllä pysy puhtaana, mutta sateella ääntää vallan pirusti. Ketjun keittäminen keittiössä on kyllä potentiaalinen hellasärön aiheuttaja. Jos YT-neuvottelut kotona on tavoite, go for it  :Vink:

----------


## JaniM

> ^Kokeilin joskus keittää ketjut sulatetuissa kynttilöissä. Jos vertaa laadukkaaseen ketjuöljyyn, hemmetisti lisää työtä ilman hyötyjä. Ketju kyllä pysy puhtaana, mutta sateella ääntää vallan pirusti. Ketjun keittäminen keittiössä on kyllä potentiaalinen hellasärön aiheuttaja. Jos YT-neuvottelut kotona on tavoite, go for it



Hoidan kyllä homman autotallissa induktiolevyllä ( http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38441...induktio-2000W ) ja pelkästä kynttilästä nyt tulleekin sutta ja sekundaa. Kannattaa katsoa (ja ymmärtää) tuon kaverin video(t).  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Moska

> Minä käytin ennen kalliita sotkusia liistereitä ketjuissa mutta kun kilometrejä tulee kesäisin n.1500km/kk ja talvellakin melko paljon niin päädyin kokeileen ihan auton vaihteistoöljyä kustannussyistäkin.Halpaa ja riittoisaa,litran pänikällä voitelee vuoden päivät eikä sotke ollenkaan niin paljon kuin muut ketjuihin tarkoitetut.Öljy ei kerää ollenkaan niin paljoa itseensä epäpuhtauksia ja on huomattavasti helpompi pyyhkiä pois kun ketjuöljyt.Tietysti hiukan tiheemmin joutuu voiteleen ja työläämpää itse voitelu kuin spreillä.



Viimevuoden ajoin vaihteistoöljyllä (atf) ja muuten ok, mutta ketjuihin sotkee näpit ja kaiken mihin ne koskee vaikka olisivatkin siistin näköiset. Nyt on kesällä muc-off drylube ja talvella wetlube käytössä. Wetlube aikalailla muistuttaa atffää, mutta drylube on paljon kosketuspuhtaampi. Ketjut puhdistan rätillä pyyhkimällä ennen voitelua ja jos olen laittanyt voiteen edellisenä päivänä niin sitten enne lenkkiä.

----------


## Laroute

> Itse ajattelin syksyllä siirtyä ketjun ja pakan vaihdon yhteydessä omatekoiseen vahaukseen tämän videon innoittamana: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D12BFIXZCes
> 
> Ko. kanavalla myös ketjujen puhdistuksesta testejä. En hae sitä watin viimeistä osaa vaan helpotusta huoltoon ja siisteyttä sisäajoon(kin).
> 
> Kynttilä, parafiiniöljy ja xyleeni. Kynttilät marketista ja muut löytyy motonetista. Riisikeittimen sijaan käyttänen kattilaa ja talosta löytyvää induktiolevyä.



Minä olen nyt vuoden tuota vahausta tehnyt ketjulle, eikä paluuta ole enään öljyyn maantiepyörässä. Helppoa kuin heinän teko ja ketjut ovat äänettömät ja puhtaat. Tuon xyleenin voi unohtaa, jos parafiinivaha ja parafiiniöljyssä keittää. Xyleeniä tarvitset vasta, jos meinaat purkittaa mössön vaikkapa tippapulloon. Suorakeitossa sitä ei tarvitse.

Minulla on yksi kattila, jossa on puolilitraa paravaha ja öljyseosta kovana. Laitan ulkogrillin päälle ja ketjut kovan massan päälle. Kun se on sulanut, niin katson, että puhdistetut ketjut ei päästä enää mikroporetta nivelistä. Hohtimilla pois ja rätillä pyyhkiminen. Se on siinä. Minusta helpoin ja paras ketjuvoitelu. Itse työvaiheet kestää pariminuuttia.

Parafiinivaharakeita saa vaikkapa askarteluliikkeistä ja parafiiniöljyä jokaisesta raksakaupasta.

----------


## frp

Kauanko tuo kestää käytössä?

----------


## Laroute

> Kauanko tuo kestää käytössä?



Itse teen tuon puhdistuksen bensalla rasiassa ravistamalla ja keiton paravaha/öljyseoksessa maantiepyörälle n. 500 kilometrin välein. Joka lenkin, jos muistan, jälkeen pyyhin rätillä ketjuista pölyt pois.

Huomauttaisin vielä, että turvallisinta on laittaa ketjut ja liittimet kylmän ja kovan massan päälle. Jos huuhtelee ketjut vedellä puhdistuksen jälkeen, niin niiden heittäminen kuumaan vahaliemeen voi aiheuttaa valtavat lieskat.

----------


## El-Carpaso

> Minä käytin ennen kalliita sotkusia liistereitä ketjuissa mutta kun kilometrejä tulee kesäisin n.1500km/kk ja talvellakin melko paljon niin päädyin kokeileen ihan auton vaihteistoöljyä kustannussyistäkin.Halpaa ja riittoisaa,litran pänikällä voitelee vuoden päivät eikä sotke ollenkaan niin paljon kuin muut ketjuihin tarkoitetut.Öljy ei kerää ollenkaan niin paljoa itseensä epäpuhtauksia ja on huomattavasti helpompi pyyhkiä pois kun ketjuöljyt.Tietysti hiukan tiheemmin joutuu voiteleen ja työläämpää itse voitelu kuin spreillä.



öööh, paljos sä oikeen käytät öljyä? Mulla riittää 50ml puteli rohloffia yli vuoden seitsemään pyörään kahden hengen taloudessa. Taisiis tarkemmin ottaen mä oon vuodesta 2012 eteenpäin ostanu yhteensä 4 pulloa noita 50ml puteleita ja kolme niistä on vielä yli puoliksi täynnä. Yksi on kai kulutettu loppuun. Noi on kaikk käytössä kun ne aina välillä hukkuu ja sit löytyy uudelleen...

Mutta joo mä oon kanssa kokeillu vaihteistoöljyä ja se on mun mielestä aivan hirveää kamaa. Sottaa, kerää paskaa ja on ihan hirveä via dolorosa pyyhkiä pois. Plus et se ei kestä ketjussa. Vaihteistoöljy on mun kirjoissa abaut yhtä inhaa kamaa kuin Finish Linen vihreä wet lube. Mun vertailukohta on tosin tuo rohloffi, joka toimii joka mittarilla kyl tosi hyvin.

----------


## STN

En tiedä tarkalleen vaihteistoöljyn koostumuksesta, mutta eikö sen tarkoitus ole synnyttää hieman kitkaa, joten ei pelkästään voiteluliemenä käy hyvin? Lapsena tosin käytettiin pyörissä vaihteistoöljyä, oli kivaa ku naapurit ihmetteli punaista öljyä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## H. Moilanen

Voiteluominaisuuksiltaan paras kokeilu oli liottaa pestyä ketjua SAE30 -luokan moottoriöljyssä. Liotuksen jälkeen valutus+huolellinen pyyhintä. Voitelua piisasi vaikka kuinka pitkään, mutta tuolla oli taipumus sotkea muu vaihteisto kohtuullisen karmeaan kuntoon. Sadesäällä ketjuun kertyi yleensä hiekkaa siinä määrin, että ketju oli syytä heittää pesuun.

----------


## Moska

> En tiedä tarkalleen vaihteistoöljyn koostumuksesta, mutta eikö sen tarkoitus ole synnyttää hieman kitkaa, joten ei pelkästään voiteluliemenä käy hyvin? Lapsena tosin käytettiin pyörissä vaihteistoöljyä, oli kivaa ku naapurit ihmetteli punaista öljyä.



Ei ole tarkoitus kitkaa lisätä. Atf toimii voiteluaineena ja hydrauliikka öljynä. Lisäaineistus estää tarttumista kytkinlevyihin.

----------


## VSS

> Itse teen tuon puhdistuksen bensalla rasiassa ravistamalla ja keiton paravaha/öljyseoksessa maantiepyörälle n. 500 kilometrin välein.



Entäs sadekelillä, huuhtoutuuko helposti pois? Tai helpommin kuin perinteinen ketjuöljy?

----------


## arctic biker

Jos ny jostain niin ketjun pesusta ja tarviiko sitä ees kuin usein ja voitelusta syntyy tätä keskustelua. Uskontosuuntia minusta.

----------


## Moska

> Jos ny jostain niin ketjun pesusta ja tarviiko sitä ees kuin usein ja voitelusta syntyy tätä keskustelua. Uskontosuuntia minusta.



Sopivilla voiteilla ei tarvi pestä. Aamen.

----------


## JackOja

> Sopivilla voiteilla ei tarvi pestä. Aamen.



Sitähän minäkin. Ennen minäkin pesin ketjuja silloin tällöin, mutta sitten siirryin käyttämään Squirtia.

----------


## STN

Joskus oon kuullut jonkun käyttävän ihan perus vaseliinia ketjuissa, tosin eihän se mene sinne tappien väliin jne.

----------


## JaniM

> Itse ajattelin syksyllä siirtyä ketjun ja pakan vaihdon yhteydessä omatekoiseen vahaukseen tämän videon innoittamana: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D12BFIXZCes
> 
> Ko. kanavalla myös ketjujen puhdistuksesta testejä. En hae sitä watin viimeistä osaa vaan helpotusta huoltoon ja siisteyttä sisäajoon(kin).
> 
> Kynttilä, parafiiniöljy ja xyleeni. Kynttilät marketista ja muut löytyy motonetista. Riisikeittimen sijaan käyttänen kattilaa ja talosta löytyvää induktiolevyä.



No niin. Nyt on ketjujen vahaus tehty, muutama huomio:

- kynttilöiden sijaan käytin parafiinia: https://www.karkkainen.com/verkkokau...parafiini#spst
- sorruin kuitenkin riisikeittimeen, kun kattila oliis maksanut melkein saman: http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Koti/Keitti...in-2000035566/
- ksyleeniäkin ostin ja nyt on 0.5litraa ketjunvoiteluainetta  :Hymy:  https://www.karkkainen.com/verkkokau...-ksyleeni#spst
- parafiiniöljy vaikka Biltema: http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Rakentamine...0--2000019182/


Ketjuista liuotin kaikki rasvat pois liuotinbensiinillä ultraäänipesurissa ja keittelin ketjua 15-20min liuoksessa kuten tuossa youtube videossakin, sitten ylimääräiset pois. Ei turhaan videolla ukko kehunut Wippermannin chain linkkiä, on kyllä älyttömän hyvä: http://www.wiggle.com/?s=connex

Pyörä siirtyi trainerin päälle ja tunnin polkemisen jälkeen vain muutama vahan murunen back stayn päällä. Hyvin äänetön poljettaessa mutta ainahan uusi ketju ja pakka toimii paremmin. Kaveri teki maastopyörään samat temput ja vesiletkulla huuhtaisu riittää ketjujen puhdistukseen.

Kärkkäiseltä saisi myös tuota Rexiä: https://www.karkkainen.com/verkkokau...-domestic#spca

*Biltemalla on oma vahatuote (ksyleenillä liuotettua), jota kyllä kokeilisin jos ei oma keittely nappaa* : http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...ne-2000019169/

----------


## JaniM

Sivulla viisi (5) eri voiteluaineiden testitulokset. Hyvin pärjää parafiini: http://xcterra.ru/FriFac/10_ways_to_...ficiency_4.pdf

----------


## gobbif

En ole kokeillut ketjuihin Bilteman "super voiteluainetta", mutta muissa kohteissa siitä tuntuisi jäävän sellainen pehmeä/öljymäinen kerros ennemmin kuin kova vaha. Kuvittelisin tuon keräävän ehkä likaa enemmän kuin vaha, joka jättää kovan/semikovan pinnan.

Pitäisi kai joskus kokeilla tuota ketjuihinkin ihan uteliaisuudesta. Liuotinta tuossa on aika paljon, joten löytää helposti reittinsä myös pieniin koloihin.

----------


## JaniM

Testikakkosta saa esim. EBAY:sta: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Squirt-Lube-S...-/391868805313

----------


## Kanuuna

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...coating-50736/

UFO...pakko ostaa ihan vaan nimen takia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaniM

> Testikakkosta saa esim. EBAY:sta: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Squirt-Lube-S...-/391868805313



Wigglekin saanut uuden erän: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/squirt-chain-lube-120ml/

----------


## järtsy

Rex kuivissa oloissa toimii erittäin hyvin eikä paska tartu pahemmin märässäkään mutta rupee ruostumaan kyllä, pakko jollain öljyisellä rätillä pyyhkiä märän ajon jälkeen.

----------


## Juurakon Hulda

Kun pyörässä on seisontatuki mallia "taaempana takahaarukassa", onnistuu ketjun voitelu näppärästi kun kammet mahtuvat pyörimään tuen ollessa alhaalla.

Aiemmin mainitsin käyttäväni minipensseliä voitelussa, nykyään on käytössä 25mm levyinen. Ehkä jotain kerran viikossa reilun sadan kilsan välein tulee sipaistua tai silloin jos ketjun ääni käy korvaan. 

Melkein maahan ulottuva roiskeläppä etulokarissa pidentänee ketjun ikää puolella (tai jotain).

----------


## Merckx

Mielenkiinnosta kyselen, mitä voitelua käytätte pakkasella? Itse olen käyttänyt wet-tyyppisiä voiteluaineita kun ketju tuntuu kuivuvan nopeasti ohuemmilla aineilla. Mutta jäykistyykö liikaa?

----------


## miku80

Muutaman vuoden menty Muc-Offin tuotteilla ja tuo uusi -50C öljy toimii hyvin pakkasilla.
http://muc-off.com/collections/bicyc...50c-chain-lube

----------


## paaton

> Muutaman vuoden menty Muc-Offin tuotteilla ja tuo uusi -50C öljy toimii hyvin pakkasilla.
> http://muc-off.com/collections/bicyc...50c-chain-lube



Onko tuo vähemmän sotkevaa, mitä wet lube?

----------


## miku80

Aika samanlaista paksua öljyä tuo on kuin wet lubekin ja kannattaakin öljytä vähintään 4h ennen lenkkiä, että imeytyy kunnolla ketjuun ja ennen lähtöä vielä pyyhkästä ketjun pinnasta ylimääräiset pois.

----------


## kauris

Mun suurin ongelma/ärsytyksen aihe on squirttien, rexien, uusien ketjujen ja talvella muiden voiteiden käytön kanssa se, että ennen uuteen tuotteeseen vaihtoa ketjusta pitäisi saada (ohjeidenkin mukaan) putsattua vanhat öljyt/rasvat/vahat/liat/tehdasrasvat pois kokonaan. Mikään puhdistuskonsti tai aine ei tunnu toimivan helposti ja varmasti. Oikeastaan millään  muulla ketjua en ole tuntunut saavan kunnolla kiiltävän puhtaaksi kuin bensaan upottamalla ja silti vielä vähän tiskiharjaa näyttämällä. Ja sitten ensimmäisen likaantuneen bensaerän jälkeen vielä uudelleen toiseen kertaan bensassa huljuttelemalla. Sitä en ole monesti viitsinyt toteuttaa ja osa sanoo, että sekin on huono tapa, koska ketjun "sisältä" lähtee kaikki pois ja uutta öljyä tms. on vaikea saada tilalle takaisin. Tiedä sitten siitä mutta ei se bensoittelu kovin terveelliseltä tunnu missään suhteessa ja jätebensan kuskaus ongelmajätteeksi on oma vaivansa. 

Mutta ei siis auta normikonstit kuten peruspesuaineet, pinelinet eikä edes 3m sitrus cleanerit jne. Esim vaikka vahvallakin (10%) Pineline tehopesu-liuoksella liottelee ja tiskiharjalla hankailee irroitettu ketjua vadissa, niin silti likaa/vahajäämää tahtoo jäädä. Saati, että yrittäisi pyörässä kiinni olevaa ketjua pestä. Käytännössä kankaanpalalla joutuu esim joka ikisen ketjun ulkopinnankin kapeamman linkkivälinvälin hankailemaan ja samalla ketjua mutkalle käännellen, jos jotakuinkin puhdasta haluaa. Ja ne sisäpinnat nyt eivät varmasti tule puhtaaksi täysin. Niin tiukassa on likaantuneet vanhat squirtit esim ketjussa pidemmän käytön jälkeen. Ja takarattaat ja varsinkin ne vaihtajan rullat sekä eturattaat kerää semmosen mustan vahamönjäkerroksen itseensä, että talttapääruuvarin kärjellä tms. joutuu käytännössä raapimaan kerrokset irti. Ja eturattaat sen jälkeenkin jos haluaa oikeasti täydelliseen kiiltoon ja puhtauteensa niin lopuksi saa vielä kankaanpalalla pesuaineliuksella tarkkaan pyyhkiä. Ja milläs muulla senkään teet huolellisesti kuin vain eturieskan/rieskat irroittamalla. Yhdelläkin rattaalla on kammen kohta hankala ja kahden rattaan maantiepyörässä rattaiden väliset pinnat. Ja sitten, kun niitä pieniä ketjuvahan jämiä on takakolmion tienoilla rungongin päällä aina välillä niin auta armias, kun sitäkin pyyhkäiset huolimattomasti pois, niin leviää vain tai siirtyy vain vähän sivuun uuteen kohtaa. prkl! 

Huoh, sainpahan avauduttua. Terapiaa tämäkin.

----------


## Viuh

Tuntuu ketjujen voitelu olevan monelle pyöräilijälle kovin vaikeaa. Minä en ainakaan jaksa pestä ja puljata ketjujen kanssa tuntikausia, vaan pyyhkäisen jollain ei kauhean likaisella rätillä enimmät paskat pois pinnasta ja sitten muc offia perään ja pienen pyörittelyn jälkeen ylimääräiset rätillä pois.

Ketjut eivät pidä ylimääräistä ääntä ja tuntuvat kestävänkin ihan riittävän kauan. Uudet ketjut ovat suhteellisen halpoja, niin mieluummin vaihdan useammin ketjut, kuin käytän tolkuttoman paljon aikaa halpojen osien huoltoon.

----------


## Gibsy

Miten se voikin olla noin hankalaa  :Leveä hymy:  Pese ketju raa'alla pinelinellä tai muulla kaupallisella degreaserillä ja voiteluun jotain kevyempää tököttiä. Itse käytän mucoffin drytä ja talvella shimpan wet lubea. Joka lenkin välissä riittää rätillä putsaus ja uudet aineet ketjuun. Sitten kun mähmää on kertynyt tarpeeksi pintoihin niin ketju irti ja pesuaineeseen likoomaan jos haluaa putipuhdasta. Pesun jälkeen muistaa vaan huolellisen voitelun. Samalla näyttää pikkuharjaa ja pesuainetta eturattaalla ja rissoille.
Tuosta bensahommasta olet oikeassa, että pidemmän päälle tosi turhaa kun ekologisemminkin selviää.

----------


## paaton

Mulla on wurthin brakecleaneria purkissa, jota suihkautan rättiin ja pyyhkäisen nopeasti ketjut puhtaaksi. Sen jälkeen vaan uutta rasvaa perään ja aamulla ajamaan.

----------


## kauris

Joo enhän mä yleensä mitään perusteellista putsausta tee, vaan esim kesäkauden ajan maantiepyörän osalta vain lähinnä lisäilen rexiä. Tai talvella putsaan kurat maastopyörästä milloin mitenkin ja lisään jotain sopivaa öljyä ja rätillä ylimääräiset pois. Mutta siis silloin, kun haluaa tehdä täysputsauksen eli esim keväällä tai syksyn päätteeksi maantiepyörälle tai silloin kun vaihtaa ketjuöljustä vahaan tai ottaa käyttöön uudet tehdasrasvassa olevat ketjut, on tämä ikuinen ärsyttävä ongelma ajankohtainen. Olen ehkä liian perfektionisti mutta kun kerran esim rexin ohjeessa sanotaan, että ennen aineen käyttöönottoa pitää vanhat erimerkkiset rasvat/tehdasrasvat kokonaan poistaa, yritän myös niin tehdä.

----------


## frp

Tinneri eli lakkabensiini on halpaa rautakauppatavaraa, jolla kyllä ketju puhdistuu. Pienehköön astiaan sopiva määrä, ketju perään, kansi päälle ja ravistelua. Toisto jos tarvii. Oikein paha kuivahtanut öljyjönkkä voi vaatia vähän tiskiharjalla tökkimistä tai ketjupesurissa ajamista tinnerin kanssa. Käytetty tinneri ei tietenkään mene viemäriin.

Ei järkeä ostaa mitään ylihintaisia degreasereita.

Nykyaikaiset öljyt ja muut ovat niin notkeita ja ketjut taipuisia, että sinne sisään rullien alle se öljy leviää ihan helposti.

----------


## kuovipolku

> (...) Mutta siis silloin, kun haluaa tehdä täysputsauksen eli esim keväällä tai syksyn päätteeksi maantiepyörälle tai silloin kun vaihtaa ketjuöljustä vahaan tai ottaa käyttöön uudet tehdasrasvassa olevat ketjut, on tämä ikuinen ärsyttävä ongelma ajankohtainen. Olen ehkä liian perfektionisti mutta kun kerran esim rexin ohjeessa sanotaan, että ennen aineen käyttöönottoa pitää vanhat erimerkkiset rasvat/tehdasrasvat kokonaan poistaa, yritän myös niin tehdä.



Miten käy foorumilla kun kertoo kokemuksiaan tai kysyy asiasta A? Innokkaat kommentoijat kertovat miten hoitavat asian B!

Minäkin olen paininut saman öljystä vahaan siirtymiseen liittyvän ongelman kanssa. Laiskana ja avuttomana mun ratkaisu on ollut jättää ketju perusteellisesti putsaamatta siinä toivossa että siitä ei ole haittaa toimivuudelle eli ainoastaan: (1) sitä vahan, vanhan öljyn ja normaalin ketjulian sekaista moskaa todella riittää noin kahdella ensimmäisellä käyttökerralla (mutta kun sen on pyrkinyt pyyhkimään pois heti lenkin jälkeen se ei ole pahasti jämähtänyt) ja (2) sitä paljon kehuttua ketjun metallinkirkkautta ja sormien täydellistä puhtautta en ole päässyt kokemaan (mutta likaisilla maanteillä se on minusta muutenkin pelkkä turha unelma).

Voin olla väärässä eli ketju kuluu nopeammin jos vahaa ei laiteta sataprosenttisen puhtaaseen ketjuun. Koska olen teknisesti analfabeetti, en osaa edes arvata miksi niin olisi.

Takavuosina KMC myi jonkinlaisen yhteistyökumppanuuden merkeissä tehdasrasvatonta 10-ketjua Squirtin käyttäjiä varten, mutta siitä ei tainnut silloin tulla menestystä eikä jatkoa ole tainnut tulla eikä mikään muukaan ketjuvalmistaja ole lähtenyt vastaavaan.

Vanhan koulun aine ketjun (ja muidenkin osien) perusteelliseen pesuun oli paloöljy eli valopetroli (jota myös kehuttiin ihoystävällisemmäksi kuin bensiiniä tai tinneriä; siihen aikaanhan kukaan ei käyttänyt minkäänlaisia suojakäsineitä).

----------


## arctic biker

Ei kai tuosta mitään lopullista totuutta ole. Kuovi saksanosaajana lienee lukenut kun nuo maan isot lehdet tekniiikkaneuvoissaan eivät suosittele mitään ketjun syväpesua.

Itse tuossa kaiken melkein kokeneena niin turhaksi, sinkuu ketju ja kuluu rattaat teit mitä hyvänsä tai  vaikka olit tekemättä, nii  pysyttelen tässä keskivertoinnokkuudessa.

----------


## Plus

> ...mutta kun kerran esim rexin ohjeessa sanotaan, että ennen aineen käyttöönottoa pitää vanhat erimerkkiset rasvat/tehdasrasvat kokonaan poistaa, yritän myös niin tehdä.



Tuo ohje on siitä syystä, että ainoastaan ns. puhtaalta pöydältä aloittaessa voidaan taata että aine toimii kuten valmistaja on sen tarkoittanut toimivan, ja että tällöin käyttäjä myöskin saa ominaisuuksista oikean vaikutelman heti alusta asti. Sinänsä putsaus ei ole välttämätöntä, Rex kyllä hiljalleen käytössä syrjäyttää aiemmat aineet kun sitä kilometrien kuluessa lisäilee ja välillä pyyhkii.

----------


## Cabron

hurjan helppo tapa ketjujen pesemiseen on ostaa ketjupesuri vaikka biltemasta jne. eli pesuriin pinelineä tms. ja pesuriboksi kiinni ketjuun niiden ollessa fillarissa paikallaan ja muutama kammen pyöräytys ja avot, puhdasta tuli. Näissä fillarin ketjuissa kun ei ole mitään o/x-renkaita tiivisteinä, kuten prätkissä, niin ihan sama ne on pestä noin ja hyvä voitelu perään. Prätkien tiivisteellisissä ketjuissa ei tietty kannata tiivisteiden välissä olevaa rasvaa puhdistaa eli ei liian "hyvää puhdistusta", se rasva on siellä ihan tarkoituksella. Ulkopuolelta voi puhdistella, jos siltä tuntuu. Fillareiden ketjut on helppoja =)

----------


## JohannesP

Tai sit ostaa jonkin halvan sen kokoisen ultraäänipesurn, että ketjut ja takapakka mahtuu. Todennut erittäin käteväksi varsinkin noiden kiinteiden takapakkojen kanssa.

----------


## TERU

> Ei kai tuosta mitään lopullista totuutta ole. Kuovi saksanosaajana lienee lukenut kun nuo maan isot lehdet tekniiikkaneuvoissaan eivät suosittele mitään ketjun syväpesua.
> 
> Itse tuossa kaiken melkein kokeneena niin turhaksi, sinkuu ketju ja kuluu rattaat teit mitä hyvänsä tai  vaikka olit tekemättä, nii  pysyttelen tässä keskivertoinnokkuudessa.



Ei ole lopullista totuutta eikä  kenenkään muun tarvitse tehdä niinkuin minä teen. En myöskään pese ketjusta KMC rasvoja, en aluksi enkä myöhemminkään. Märän kelin öljyä tarpeen mukaan ja jopa n. kerran pari talvessa moottoriöljyä, kun monia päiviä ihan märässä ajoa, vielä suolaakin lienee, koska aamulla ruostetta yrittää ketjuun. Moottoriöljy tähän on vanhaa mutta käyttämätöntä mineraaliöljyä 10w30 Mobiloil, jota joskus jäänyt kanisterinpohjalle. Kettingit eivät ole silkkihanskakunnossa, mutta toimivat äänettömästi, tarkasti, enkä muuta hyväksyisikään. Niin ja öljyä ei sitten käytetä öljysheikkien tavoin vaan vain sen verran kuin tarvitsee.🤗

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ainakin puolet ketjuvahan ajatuksesta menee haaskuulle, jos uutta ketjua ei ensimmäisenä pese rasvasta. Vahan idea on estää likaa tarttumasta ketjuun, mutta uuden ketjun rasva ei varsinaisesti tue tätä ajatusta. Siksi pesu.

----------


## MacKonte

Lämpimänä aikana uusia ketjuja (KMC, Shimano) asentaessa pesen niistä tahmean tehdasrasvan TCC Cleanerilla ja vahaan. Ketjut toimivat äänettä ja pysyvät puhtaina. 

Pari viikkoa sitten heitin työmatkamaasturiiin pakkasessa uudet Shimanon ketjut poikkeuksellisesti tehdasrasvoineen ja siitähän riemu repesi : ketjut hyppivät kaikilla rattailla ja varsinkin takana pienimillä rattailla mentiin oikein irlantilaista kansantanssia. Ennen kuin joku ehtii kommentoida niin kyllä - takapakkaa enkä keskiörattaita vaihtanut ja omankin kokemuksen mukaan siinä on suurin ja todennäköisin syy ketjun hyppimiseen. Mutta kun rauhalliseen muutaman kilometrin isommilla rattailla poljeskeli, hyppiminen lakkasi eikä ole sen jälkeen ketju hyppinyt. En jaksa uskoa, että vanhat rattaat alle 10km matkalla olisivat venytelleet uuden ketjun mieleisikseen. Syy lienee paksuhkossa tehdasrasvassa?

----------


## järtsy

Tätä itsekkin jaksan ihmetellä kuinka toiset jaksaa huoltaa ja pulata parinkympin ketjujen kanssa, mulla tuli viime vuonna vajaa 4000km maastoajoa kahdella eri pyörällä, tai no vaihtu siinä vissiin kerran pyörä mutta kertaakaan en ketjuja/pakkaa tarvinnut vaihtaa. 

Mitään pesua en ketjuille/pakalle erikseen tehnyt, voiteluna Rex joka pitää ketjut erittäin puhtaana. ainoa miinus että ei juurikaan suojaa ruosteelta eli märän ajon tai pesun jäljiltä olen rättiin pikkaisen suihkaissut WD-40 ja tällä pyyhkinyt ketjut.

----------


## Moska

Wd40 ei kyllä suojaa ruosteelta, hyvä puhdistusaine kyllä.

----------


## travelleroftime

> Wd40 ei kyllä suojaa ruosteelta, hyvä puhdistusaine kyllä.



*W*ater *D*isplacer irroittaa nimensä mukaisesti kosteuden metallipinnoilta, joten voisi sanoa että se suojaa ruosteelta. Samalla myös voitelee hieman. Ketjujen pesun jälkeen WD40 jonka jälkeen voitelu --> ei ruostetta. Tästä yhtälöstä kun poistaa WD40:n ruostuvat ketjut pesun jälkeen. Tai vaikka vetisen ajon jälkeen.

----------


## Moska

> *W*ater *D*isplacer irroittaa nimensä mukaisesti kosteuden metallipinnoilta, joten voisi sanoa että se suojaa ruosteelta. Samalla myös voitelee hieman. Ketjujen pesun jälkeen WD40 jonka jälkeen voitelu --> ei ruostetta. Tästä yhtälöstä kun poistaa WD40:n ruostuvat ketjut pesun jälkeen. Tai vaikka vetisen ajon jälkeen.



Mutta ilman muuta voitelua ruostuu Wd40 käsittelyillä.

----------


## järtsy

> Wd40 ei kyllä suojaa ruosteelta, hyvä puhdistusaine kyllä.



Just sen verta kuitenkin että ei tule pintaruostetta kun siihen kostutetulla rätillä pyyhkii, muuten jos jättää talliin seisomaan niin tulee. Ja joo, tiedän kanssa että ei tosiaan mikään voiteluaine ole.

----------


## JackOja

Vaikuttaisi siltä, että on taas oikea aika linkittää tämä Sheldon Brownin (uskokaa häntä, hän on guru!) oikea tapa puhdistaa ja voidella ketju.

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html

----------


## Viuh

> Vaikuttaisi siltä, että on taas oikea aika linkittää tämä Sheldon Brownin (uskokaa häntä, hän on guru!) oikea tapa puhdistaa ja voidella ketju.
> 
> https://www.sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html



Kyllä nuo puretun ketjun osat pitäisi merkata, että saa kasattua takaisin samaan järjestykseen

----------


## järtsy

^Nyt ollaan asian ytimessä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mun suurin ongelma/ärsytyksen aihe on squirttien, rexien, uusien ketjujen ja talvella muiden voiteiden käytön kanssa se, että ennen uuteen tuotteeseen vaihtoa ketjusta pitäisi saada (ohjeidenkin mukaan) putsattua vanhat öljyt/rasvat/vahat/liat/tehdasrasvat pois kokonaan. Mikään puhdistuskonsti tai aine ei tunnu toimivan...



Juu, on se hankalaa. Hyvin pestystä pyörästä ottaa esim pakan irti, niin eihän se puhdas ole jos oikein tarkasti tutkitaan.

Mutta onkos sillä absoluuttisella puhtaudella väliä? Yksi km sateessa pyöräilyä, niin se puhtaus on kuitenkin menetetty.

Mutta kuinkas noita wet-öljyjä pitäisi käyttää, ettei ne sotkisi niin kauheasti?  Saako sitä laittaa juuri ennen lenkkiä, vai pitäisikö ketjut voidella esim edellispäivänä ja sitten ennen lenkkiä vain pyyhkiä ketjut puhtaaksi?

----------


## Gibsy

> Tinneri eli lakkabensiini on halpaa rautakauppatavaraa, jolla kyllä ketju puhdistuu. Pienehköön astiaan sopiva määrä, ketju perään, kansi päälle ja ravistelua. Toisto jos tarvii. Oikein paha kuivahtanut öljyjönkkä voi vaatia vähän tiskiharjalla tökkimistä tai ketjupesurissa ajamista tinnerin kanssa. Käytetty tinneri ei tietenkään mene viemäriin.
> 
> Ei järkeä ostaa mitään ylihintaisia degreasereita.



Jätetinneri taas tarvii kiikuttaa kierrätyspisteeseen josta tulee myös kuluja esim. matkakulut, kierrätyskulut? Että siis kuinka vaan, itse tykkään maksaa muutaman euron enemmän ympäristöystävällisemmistä pesuaineista.

----------


## MacKonte

^Tinneri ei muuten ole sama asia kuin lakkabensiini eli mineraalitärpätti. Tinnerin kanssa touhutessa voi päässä alkaa pyöriä muutakin kuin järkeviä ajatuksia (kuten joku 1970 luvulla elänyt saattaa tietää).

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ketjuöljy ei muutu viemäriin soveltuvaksi kamppeeksi vaikka sen sotkisi ympäristöystävälliseen pesuaineeseen ja veteen. Öljynerotinkaivoon saa kaataa, viemäriin ei.

Kotitalouksien ongelmajätteet otetaan paikallisella kierrätyspisteellä vastaan veloituksetta.

----------


## Viuh

> Ketjuöljy ei muutu viemäriin soveltuvaksi kamppeeksi vaikka sen sotkisi ympäristöystävälliseen pesuaineeseen ja veteen. Öljynerotinkaivoon saa kaataa, viemäriin ei.
> 
> Kotitalouksien ongelmajätteet otetaan paikallisella kierrätyspisteellä vastaan veloituksetta.



Nykyään ei ole mitään syytä käyttää öljyä ketjuissa, koska hyviä biohajoavia voiteluaineita on monella valmistajalla.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Märällä kelillä toimivaa vahaa, tai muuta kuin öljyä en ole vielä löytänyt. Vinkkejä otetaan vastaan.

----------


## paaton

> ^Märällä kelillä toimivaa vahaa, tai muuta kuin öljyä en ole vielä löytänyt. Vinkkejä otetaan vastaan.



No onhan bioöljyjä ollut jo kauan käytössä teollisuudessakon.

----------


## paaton

Muc-off

https://muc-off.com/products/bio-wet-lube

----------


## H. Moilanen

Joo, bioöljy ei ole uusi juttu. Mutta koska biohajoavuus on synonyymi vesiliuokoisuudelle, se asettaa haasteita märän kelin ketjuöljyksi.

----------


## paaton

Taitaa kaikki muc offin wet lubet olla tuota biota jo.

https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/454...-wet-lube-50ml

----------


## Viuh

Tuota muc offin wet lubea olen käyttänyt. Kuivalla kelillä saman merkin dry lube.

Ketjut ei kitise, eivätkä ne myöskään kulu tolkuttoman nopeasti, eli voitelu toimii.

----------


## STN

> ^Tinneriei muuten ole sama asia kuin lakkabensiini eli mineraalitärpätti.Tinnerin kanssa touhutessa voi päässä alkaa pyöriä muutakin kuinjärkeviä ajatuksia (kuten joku 1970 luvulla elänyt saattaatietää).




Minäkin aluksimuistelin noin, mutta sitten vähän googlasin ja huomasin ettäwikipedia tietää kertoa, että "Tinneri (engl. thinner) onliuotin, jota käytetään öljypohjaisten maalien ohenteena japuhdistusaineena" ja Mineraalitärpätti on "Mineraalitärpättieli lakkabensiini on maaöljystä jalostettu liuotin". Molemmat tarkoittaa liottimia.

----------


## MacKonte

^Tinneri ja lakkabensiini ovat liuottimia, mutta teknisesti eri aineita. Lakkabensiinin suhteen ei taida olla ostorajoituksia kuten tinnerin. Vielä 1980-luvulla tinneriä sai ostaa vain poliisin luvalla (oli porukoita, jotka pehmittivät sillä aivojaan). Ketjujen pesemiseen sopivat molemmat, mutta itse en tinnerillä alkaisi lotrata.

Myös moottoriöljy ja oliiviöljy ovat molemmat öljyjä, mutta käyttökohteet vähän erilaisia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Moska

Mugoffit on itselläni kanssa käytössä. 
Mugoffin wetlube sotkee paljon enemmän kuin trylube, muttei lähellekään yhtäpaljon kuin "normi" öljyt.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Miten se wet-lube pitää laittaa ettei se sotke?

----------


## oppes

Kiesus miten vaikeaa asiasta osataan tehdä. MP-puolella jotenkin ymmärrän tään keskustelun. Moto-käytössä ketjut ovat ihan eri nopeuksilla ja rasituksilla & roiskivat kaiken ylimääräisen kaikkialle ympäristöön. Polkupyörällä kaikki vastavat keskustelut on hienostelua vai onko kyse siitä, että väärän vaatevalinnan tuloksena puntti saattaa saada osumansa öljystä?

----------


## JackOja

> Miten se wet-lube pitää laittaa ettei se sotke?



1) Voitelet ketjut turhia lotraamatta
2) Pyörittelet kampia muutamia kierroksia
3) Pyyhit ketjut (päällisin puolin) kuiviksi

----------


## Radonx

Squirtin Wax Lubesta muilla kokemusta? Etenkin maastokäytössä.

Vähiten wattihäviöitä testissä:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SVHgy0oLFg

En löytänyt tota uusinta testiä PDF muodossa.

Itselläni ollut esittelypurkki käytössä vasta hetken niin en osaa sanoa paremmin, muuta kuin että helppo pistää ketjulle, pysyy tosi puhtaina. 100 km välein pitäisi lisätä, toki jos sataa niin sit useammin.

----------


## JackOja

> Squirtin Wax Lubesta muilla kokemusta? Etenkin maastokäytössä.
> ....



Miljoona kertaa kehuttu tässä ja muissakin voitelutopiceissa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> 1) Voitelet ketjut turhia lotraamatta
> 2) Pyörittelet kampia muutamia kierroksia
> 3) Pyyhit ketjut (päällisin puolin) kuiviksi



Näin olen yrittänyt, mutta huonolla menestyksellä. Onkohan se mennyt lotrauksen puolelle? 
Seuraavaksi meinasin kokeilla ketjujen voitelua lenkin/pyörän pesun jälkeen. Ja sitten ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä vaan armotonta rätillä hankaamista. Jos vaikka tällä tavalla se öljy olisi mennyt paremmin sinne ketjun sisään ja vähemmän siihen ulkopintaan...

----------


## MacKonte

Ainakaan WhiteLightningin EpicRide ja CleanRide -vahat eivät omissa fillareissa (maasto/maanti/cyclo) ole sateellakaan kadonneet tai sotkeneet pyörää. Muutaman sadan kilometrin välein kevyt puhdistus ja vahaus valuttamalla rätti alla alapuolen ketjuun. Se jälkeen vaan antaa kuivua seuraavan päivän lenkkiin asti.

----------


## JohannesP

Traineroinnissa tullut käytettyä Squirtia, mutta huomannut ettei se kovin kauaa pidä ketjua oikeasti hiljaisena. Parin tunnin pyörittelyn jälkeen rupeaa ainakin itselläni ääni lisääntymään merkittävästi voimansiirrossa. 
Ulkokäytössä Rex oli vaivalloista puhdistaa tiepölystä 500km jälkeen. Sisällä tätä ongelmaa ei ole niin täytyy ottaa uudelleen testiin jos saisi pidemmän aikaa pidettyä ylimääräiset äänet poissa.

----------


## järtsy

Squirt ei minusta toimi pakkasilla, en ole varma oliko siitä joku talvi versio olemassa? 

Tuota Rexiä olen käyttänyt vuoden verran ja ainoa miinus että ketjut pitää jollain öljyrätillä pyyhkiä sadelenkin jälkeen, muuten tulee pintaruostetta.

----------


## paaton

Trainerissa minusta toimii hyvin normaali muc-offin drylube. Tuossahan tosiaan huomaa todella nopeasti, jos ketju yhtään on kuiva. Ketjujen ääni on paljon selkeämpi mitä ulkona viimassa. Mulla on trainerin alla pelkkä laminaatti, enkä voisi kuvitellakkaan rexin käyttöä sisällä. Squirtia kaikki paljon kehuvat, mutta minusta se lähtee ketjuista nopeammin kuin talkkari katolta ja jos sataa vettä, niin se talkkari ei edes kerkeä kiivetä sinne katolle. Pakkaskelin squirtiakin minulla on. Käytin sitä tasan kerran ja hankasin ketjuja kohtuu kauan puhtaaksi ruosteesta.

----------


## Mr_W

Itse olen kokeillut  nyt viimeksi kehuttua Squirtia ja ketjut tosiaan pysyvät hyvin puhtaina. Kohtuullisen usein tarvitsee lisätä ainetta, ainakin jos sadetta, lunta tms. 

  Jossakin testissä tms. arvioitiin, että Squirt Lubella pääsisi jopa 300-500 km, mutta nyt syksyllä ja talvella omassa käytössä on jäänyt alle 200 kilometriin:  

1. Eka kerta Squirtlubella uusille tehdasrasvaisille ketjuille 308 km ajon jälkeen., nitinää oli jo vähän. 
2. Toka lisäys +195km.  
3. Kolmas +181 km:n (ketjuilla ajettu yht. 684 km) jälkeen, nitinää.  
4. Neljäs +185km, ei nitinää ("varmuuden vuoksi").  
5. +133 km, oli nitinää.  

Pakkaskelin Squirtista en tiedä (onko täysin välttämätöntä/hyödyllistä vaiko vain vähentää jäykkyydestä aiheutuvaa tehohäviötä?) ja pikaisesti etsiskeltynä saatavuus näyttää vähän huonolta. Squirt täytyy ainakin lisätä ketjuun plussa-asteessa ja antaa myös kuivua sisätiloissa, mutta en ole huomannut vielä pikkupakkasissa kovin suuria ongelmia käytössä. Ehkä tulee ilmi 20-30 asteen pakkasissa?

----------


## frp

Squirttia pitää laittaa normaaleihin öljyihin nähden REILUSTI ENEMMÄN ja eikä vanhojen öljyjen päälle. Sitten annetaan kuivua ennen ajoa. Silti se ei ensimmäisen laiton jälkeen tunnu kestävän kovin hyvin ja siksi laitan sitä kuivumisen jälkeen vielä toisen satsin 1. kerralla. 

Hiljentää ketjun hyvin, mutta hiljainen ei ole wattimielessä paras.

----------


## paaton

> Squirttia pitää laittaa normaaleihin öljyihin nähden REILUSTI ENEMMÄN ja eikä vanhojen öljyjen päälle. Sitten annetaan kuivua ennen ajoa. Silti se ei ensimmäisen laiton jälkeen tunnu kestävän kovin hyvin ja siksi laitan sitä kuivumisen jälkeen vielä toisen satsin 1. kerralla. 
> 
> Hiljentää ketjun hyvin, mutta hiljainen ei ole wattimielessä paras.



Noin minä sen silloin tein. Siihenhän jää sellainen talikerros päälle, kun laitaa reilusti ja muutamaan kertaan.
 Sitten ajat pätkän vesisateessa ja voitelu loppuu kesken pitkän lenkin.
Olen itse vielä tosi huono pesemään pyörää, tai siis en pese sitä ikinä lenkin jälkeen, jolloin öljypohjainen aine on ainoa vaihtoehto märällä ajaessa.

Edit: Minulla on muuten tuo winter squirt pullo ylimääräisenä helsingissä. Kerran käytetty. YV:tä vaan jos joku muukin haluaa tuota testata.

----------


## TuplaO

> Näin olen yrittänyt, mutta huonolla menestyksellä. Onkohan se mennyt lotrauksen puolelle? 
> Seuraavaksi meinasin kokeilla ketjujen voitelua lenkin/pyörän pesun jälkeen. Ja sitten ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä vaan armotonta rätillä hankaamista. Jos vaikka tällä tavalla se öljy olisi mennyt paremmin sinne ketjun sisään ja vähemmän siihen ulkopintaan...



Tällaiseen törmäsin taannoin, ja olen itse versioinut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNLuxu_VAFI (parin minuutin kohdalla alkaa varsinainen pointti)
Vaikkei sitä näytetäkään, veikkaisin, että tuon öljyn ketjuun hieromisen jälkeen rättiä käytellään vielä kertaalleen.

----------


## Plus

Sasu Halmeen kokemukset Rexistä: https://sasuhalme.com/2018/03/04/kok...oratuotteista/

----------


## STN

Velosportissa on myynnissä Velosportin kehittämää Watt Plus -ketjuöljyä. Kovasti kehuivat ja otin sen kokeilukäyttöön tohon mun talvipyörääni. 100km takana ja ketjut ihan puhtaat ei kerää likaa tähän saakka, pakkasessa ajettu ei siis ole vielä loskakelejä kokeiltu.

Tälläsen mainostekstin sain:




> Toinen mitä suosittelen on *WattPlus,* ehdottomasti ainakin voimansiirtoon.
> Se on meidän oma tuote ja aivan ylivertaiseksi muihin ketjurasvoihin verrattuna.
> WattPlus muodostaa voimansiirron pinnalle niinsanotun tribokeraamisen pinnoitteen,
> mikä vähentää kitkaa ja suojaa kaikelta lialta, suolalta yms.
> Samalla se lisää voimansiirron kulutuskestävyyttä huomattavasti ja yksi pinnoitus
> kerta pysyy voimansiirrossa n. 1000km





Sitä myydään spray-pullossa, toivottavasti joskus saisi tippapulloissa.

----------


## oppes

> Velosportissa on myynnissä Velosportin kehittämää Watt Plus -ketjuöljyä. Kovasti kehuivat ja otin sen kokeilukäyttöön tohon mun talvipyörääni. 100km takana ja ketjut ihan puhtaat ei kerää likaa tähän saakka, pakkasessa ajettu ei siis ole vielä loskakelejä kokeiltu...



Yllättäen kehuvat omaa "kehittämäänsä" öljyä  :Leveä hymy:  "100km pakkasessa" - mikäs ne ketjut noissa olosuhteissa ja tuolla kilometrimäärällä olisi liannut???

----------


## MacKonte

WhiteLightning Clean Ridellä huomasin tänään tulleen ajettua edellisestä vahauksesta noin 400km pakkasessa ja ajattelin puhdistaa ketjun uudelleenvahausta varten, mutta ketju on ihan puhdas  :Leveä hymy: 

Kesällä 150km tienlaitoja ja ketju on pahemmassa kunnossa.

----------


## STN

> Yllättäen kehuvat omaa "kehittämäänsä" öljyä  "100km pakkasessa" - mikäs ne ketjut noissa olosuhteissa ja tuolla kilometrimäärällä olisi liannut???



Toki kehuvat omaa tuotettansa. Kukapa muukaan sitä kehuisi jos ei itse. Kyllä itse mieluusti käytän kotimaisia tuotteita jos se on laadullisesti yhtä hyvä kuin ulkomaalainen. Ja itse mieluusti hankin kokemuksia eri aineista. Tyhmintä on se että käyttää aina vain yhtä ja samaa tuotetta.

----------


## MacKonte

^Tyhmintä  :Leveä hymy:  ?

Miksi kokeilla jatkuvasti eri aineita, kun on löytänyt sellaisen, johon voi luottaa ja joka toimii?

----------


## JohannesP

Entä jos ei ole löytänyt sellaista niin eikö se ole ihan hyvä testailla? STN sitä ketjua on testaamassa etkä sinä niin miksi lynkata samantien.  :Sarkastinen:  Varsinkin, kun itsekkin vielä totesi ettei ole päässyt testaamaan loskakeleillä. 

Mielenkiinnolla odotan tuloksia, koska en ole täysin tyytyväinen Squirttiin, Rexiin ja kaikista vähiten Muc-offin tuotteisiin. Squirt pitää voimansiirron puhtaana, mutta huono kestävyydeltään ja alkaa helposti pitämään melua pidemmillä lenkeillä, varsinkin jos veden kanssa pääsee vaikuttamaan. Rexissä hyvät voiteluominaisuudet, mutta voimansiirron pitäminen puhtaana Squirttia työläämpää. Trainerikäytössä Rex toimii loistavasti, kun ei ole mahdollisuutta likaantumiseen, pystyy helposti ajamaan 500km hiljaisella ketjulla.

Ei auta jos joku muu on löytäny täydellisen aineen omiin tarpeisiinsa, koska itse sitä en ole ja mielellään kuulen vaihtoehdoista.

----------


## STN

> ^Tyhmintä  ?
> 
> Miksi kokeilla jatkuvasti eri aineita, kun on löytänyt sellaisen, johon voi luottaa ja joka toimii?



Joku toinen aine on saattanut kehittyä vielä paremmaksi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Joku toinen aine on saattanut kehittyä vielä paremmaksi.



Teoriassa kyllä, mutta käytännössä ei.

Kyseessä on kuitenkin aika arkinen juttu, polkupyörän ketjuöljy. Kuinka ison projektin siitä viitsii itselleen ottaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## oppes

> Joku toinen aine on saattanut kehittyä vielä paremmaksi.



Miten/mistä sen tiedät?

----------


## STN

> Miten/mistä sen tiedät?



Kokeilemalla ja testaamalla.

----------


## oppes

> Kokeilemalla ja testaamalla.



Niin. Mistä sen hieman paremman ketjuöljyn tunnistaa? Sääolosuhteiden, kelien, ajoalustan (hiekka, asfaltti, eri tavalla likainen eri vuodenaikoina/paikoissa) vaihtelu yhdistettynä MUTU-/persdyno-laboratorioon ei mielestäni kyllä anna kummoistakaan pohjaa luotettavaan arviointiin. Mutta jokainen toki uskoo mihin haluaa...

----------


## STN

> Niin. Mistä sen hieman paremman ketjuöljyn tunnistaa? Sääolosuhteiden, kelien, ajoalustan (hiekka, asfaltti, eri tavalla likainen eri vuodenaikoina/paikoissa) vaihtelu yhdistettynä MUTU-/persdyno-laboratorioon ei mielestäni kyllä anna kummoistakaan pohjaa luotettavaan arviointiin. Mutta jokainen toki uskoo mihin haluaa...



Niin kuin ei anna mikään muukaan, ainahan melkein kaikkea tuotteita käytetään sen vuoksi että se tuntuu omimmilta itselleen. Itse asiassa MUTU-/persdyno-laboratorio testit on tosiasiassa ainoat jotka jotain merkitsee, itse en ainakaan saa mitään laboratorio-olosuhteita tuonne tielle mitenkään, niin ei paljoa merkitse miten joku tuote on pärjännyt täydellisissä olosuhteissa jossain, omiin olosuhteisiinihan mä tuotteita ostan. Hyvän ketjuöljyn tunnistaa siitä että siinä on sellaisia ominaisuuksia joita hakee. Jotkut arvostaa että ketjut kestävät mahdollisimman monta kilometriä, toiset äänettömyyttä ja pienen googlauksen perusteella joku jopa hakee että ketju pitää ääntä.

----------


## stenu

Jos nano-partikkeleiden ympäristö- ja terveysvaikutukset ei aiheuta henkistä ahdistusta, niin Holmekolin Lube Extreme on todella hyvä tuote. Ohjeiden mukaan toimii vain rasvattomalla ketjulla, mutta en ole mitään rasvanpoistoja koskaan tehnyt, pyyhkinyt vain ketjut huolella ketjunvaihdon yhteydessä. Alussa ketjujen oma rasva sottaa vähän aikaa, mutta muutaman Lube-käsittelyn jälkeen sekin lakkaa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Niin kuin ei anna mikään muukaan, ainahan melkein kaikkea tuotteita käytetään sen vuoksi että se tuntuu omimmilta itselleen. Itse asiassa MUTU-/persdyno-laboratorio testit on tosiasiassa ainoat jotka jotain merkitsee, itse en ainakaan saa mitään laboratorio-olosuhteita tuonne tielle mitenkään, niin ei paljoa merkitse miten joku tuote on pärjännyt täydellisissä olosuhteissa jossain, omiin olosuhteisiinihan mä tuotteita ostan. Hyvän ketjuöljyn tunnistaa siitä että siinä on sellaisia ominaisuuksia joita hakee. Jotkut arvostaa että ketjut kestävät mahdollisimman monta kilometriä, toiset äänettömyyttä ja pienen googlauksen perusteella joku jopa hakee että ketju pitää ääntä.



Ja jotkut arvostavat sitä, että mahdollisimman vähän tehoja kulu ketjun kitkan voittamiseen, perverssiä toki.

----------


## MakeK

Itse olen kokeillut nykyaikaisista ketjuöljyistö vain Muc-Off C3 dry ceramic -öljyä. Tämä öljy alkoi sotkemaan aika paljon ketjua ja pakkaa (sisäkäytössäkin). Tosin voitelin ketjut vastoin ohjeistusta heti ajon (pesun) jälkeen tai juuri lenkille lähdettäessä. Laitan öljyä todella säästeliäästi irtoliasta puhdistetun ketjun sisäpinnalle ja kuivaan rätillä muutaman kierroksen pyörittelyn jälkeen. Pyyhin myös eturattaiden piikit sen mitä niitä rätillä saa helposti pyyhittyä. Niihin kun jää voittelusta aika paljon öljyä keräämään likaa.
Palasin taas talven aikana ”ruotuun”, eli Rohloffin öljyyn, jota on tullut käytettyä 90-luvun puolivälistä lähtien. Voitelee hyvin kaikissa olosuhteissa ja ei juurikaan kerää likaa. Toki tämäkin vaatii säännöllisen puhdistuksen rätillä ja voitelun.
Onko muilla kokemuksia miten Rohloff pärjää muiden nykyvoiteiden puristuksessa? En epäile etteikö tälläkin puolella olisi tapahtunut kehitystä, mutta keskustelua lukemalla ei ainakaan itselle noussut esiin ”yksi yli muiden” tyyppistä öljyä.


www.tahkomtb.fi
www.kuopys.fi

----------


## Mr_W

Viimeaikaisista ketjuöljyistä kokemusta Motorex Dry Lubesta, jolla ketju kesti ajoa viitisen kuukautta ja noin 1400 km ennen ketjumitan rajan ylitystä. Nyt Squirt Lubella samanlaisella KMC:n halpaketjulla ajoa lähes 1400 kilometriä ja ketjumitta ei putoa vielä edes pienemmästä rajasta läpi. 

En ole kummallakaan aineella puhdistanut ketjua erikseen, joten Squirtin suoritus johtunee suurelta osin siitä, ettei se kerää likaa, vaan tiputtaa ne matkan varrelle. Ilman lian kerääntymistä ketju kestää kauemmin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Sattumalta silmiin osunut juttu otsikon tiimoilta: https://cyclingtips.com/2018/03/fast...ves-you-money/

PS Juttu lähinnä sisältää yleistä mutta ehkäpä mielenkiintoista pohdintaa aiheesta.

----------


## MakeK

> Sattumalta silmiin osunut juttu otsikon tiimoilta: https://cyclingtips.com/2018/03/fast...ves-you-money/
> 
> PS Juttu lähinnä sisältää yleistä mutta ehkäpä mielenkiintoista pohdintaa aiheesta.



Pitkä mutta mielenkiintoinen juttu...ei kyl jaksanut lukea ihan rivi-riviltä, mut eroja näköjään on. Dry lubet yleisesti ja nämä testatut Muc Offit on tuon mukaan p...kaa.

Onkohan jossain testattu miten ketjun hyötysuhde tippuu kulumisen/venymisen mukaan? Uuden ketjun hyötysuhde taitaa olla luokkaa 98%. Vois uskoa että kuluneen ketjun hyötysuhde on huomattavasti pienempi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minä taas käsitin että dry teflonit oli parasta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

No oho. Minä olen ollut vuosia näiden dry-aineiden käyttäjä. Olen pitänyt niitä hyvinä kun eivät sotke koko pyörää...

Voi voi, pitääkö tässä nyt kääntää kelkkansa ihan täysin. No, minä onneksi ajelen vain kuivalla ja kauniilla säällä.  :Vink: 

Vahoja kovin kehutaan, mutta mites lämpötila. Tuossa ei taidettu mitata noita häviöitä nolla kelissä?

Both Kerin and Smith agree that most chain lubricants traditionally described as “dry” are the worst performers for real-world riding.

“Dry lubes are mostly a carrier, which evaporates; they don’t last,” Kerin said. “They carry about 10% actual lubrication.”

Even worse, Kerin says “dry” lubes can actually make drivetrain wear worse than not using lube at all.

----------


## elasto

Dry lubet ei mulla kestä Suomen olosuhteissa edes yhtä maastolenkkiä. Wet lubet sotkee ihan älyttömästi. Nyt oon tykästynyt Oil of Rohloffiin, tuntuu sopivalta kompromissilta kesät/talvet.

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Vahoja kovin kehutaan, mutta mites lämpötila. Tuossa ei taidettu mitata noita häviöitä nolla kelissä?
> .



Pitääkö tämä keskustelu taas käydä? Noh, Squirtlube toimii kesät talvet mulla maastolla & muuten. Kuivalla & märällä.

Voi toki olla, että teen jotain väärin.

Rex lähtee kokeiluun heti kun Squirttipullo loppuu.

----------


## Mr_W

^ Squirtistahan on erikseen talviversiokin, esim. täällä._ "This version "Winter Special" was developed to roll in the snow and cold in peace. The freezing point is lowered to its maximum so that it remains flexible in the worst winter conditions and will thus avoid any chain break."_

Itse olen käyttänyt perus-Squirtia nyt myös talvella ilman mitään havaittuja ongelmia. Onko jollakulla kokemuksia talviversion eduista tai perusaineen kanssa ongelmista?

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämä keskustelu on kuin "Tuntematon sotilas" elokuvana: jokaisen sukupolven pitää saada oma versionsa (ja jokaisen kunnianhimoisen ja itseään merkittävänä ohjaajana pitävän pitää päästä tekemään oma versionsa). Fillarifoorumissa sukupolvi vain on yhden, korkeintaan kahden pituinen aika.


Mutta kun kerran sinulla on runsaasti kokemuksia Squirtista kaikissa olosuhteissa, en malta olla kysymättä oletko kokeillut myös Holmenkolin vastaavanlaista tuotetta ja jos olet, miten vertaisit niiden ominaisuuksia, heikkouksia ja vahvuuksia?

----------


## JackOja

> Mutta kun kerran sinulla on runsaasti kokemuksia Squirtista kaikissa olosuhteissa, en malta olla kysymättä oletko kokeillut myös Holmenkolin vastaavanlaista tuotetta ...



Minä? En. Kehuja olen lukenut, voisi kokeilla tosiaan sitäkin.





> Luontoystävällisyys on päivän sana, mitäs jos käyttäisi oliiviöljyä? ...



Eikös palstakuningatar Nana ollut oliiviöljyn käytön kannalla?

----------


## jame1967

Eikös joku plikka kehunut ruokaöljyä ihan hyväksi , itse tyytyväinen Rexin käyttäjä.

----------


## Laroute

Itse käytän nykyään Rexiä lenkeillä, mutta kun haluan oikein nautiskella niin teen parafiini vaha ja parafiini öljyseoksen, jossa pihagrillilä sulatettuna upotan täydellisesti puhdistetut ketjut. Seos on silloin hyvä kun kiinteässä muodossa saa siihen sormella jäljen. Lähes täysin likaa keräämätön ja äänetön ketju. Etten sanoisi, ihana!

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tämä keskustelu on kuin "Tuntematon sotilas" elokuvana: jokaisen sukupolven pitää saada oma versionsa...



Tämä taitaa koskea suurinta _osaa_ tämän foorumin keskusteluista.  :Vink: 

Henkilökohtaisesti en ole niinkään kiinnostunut yhdestä tietystä merkistä,  vaan öljytyypeistä. Koska sitä yhtä kuningastuotetta ei kuitenkaan saa siitä kaupasta jossa tulee käytyä.   :Hymy:

----------


## Laroute

> Tämä taitaa koskea suurinta tämän foorumin keskusteluista. 
> 
> Henkilökohtaisesti en ole niinkään kiinnostunut yhdestä tietystä merkistä,  vaan öljytyypeistä. Koska sitä yhtä kuningastuotetta ei kuitenkaan saa siitä kaupasta jossa tulee käytyä.



No, jos sen Kuningastuotteen haluat, niin se on tuo edellä mainitsemani parafiini vaha ja parafiini öljyseos. Liuottimella versioituna se on ainoastaan sen lisäämiseen ja lian viemiseen ketjuun. Kun puhdistaa ketjun täydellisesti kaikesta, joka ei ole ketjun alkuperäistä metallia kiinteässä muodossa ja upottaa sen em. sulaan öljy/vahaliukokseen ja pitää sitä siellä niin kauan kuin mikropore ketjuista loppuu, heiluttele kuitenkin ketjua silloin tällöin sulassa, jotta jokainen soppi luovuttaa ilmatilansa seokselle.

Nosta ketju kattilasta pihdeillä ja pyyhi se niin puhtaaksi kuin saat. Sen jälkeen voit laittaa sen vaimosi parhaiden pikkuhousujen sisälle, eikä hän näe mitään jälkeä niissä. Muistathan haistaa, että oliko pikkuhousut käytetyt. Testi on aivan turha jos otat kaapista putipuhtaat pikkarit.

Laita ketjut puhdistetun voimansiirron ympärille ja totea! Ah, tuo pikkuhousu testi todellakin toimii!

----------


## WetWillie

Mikähän suhde öljy/vaha?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oem

> Tämä taitaa koskea suurinta tämän foorumin keskusteluista. 
> 
> Henkilökohtaisesti en ole niinkään kiinnostunut yhdestä tietystä merkistä,  vaan öljytyypeistä. Koska sitä yhtä kuningastuotetta ei kuitenkaan saa siitä kaupasta jossa tulee käytyä.



Ja "ketjuöljy", "polkupyöräöljy"illäkin, pärjää. Tärkeintä että on voideltu ettei rahise ja vaihtaminen sujuu eikä osat kulu ennenaikaisesti loppuun.

----------


## MakeK

> No, jos sen Kuningastuotteen haluat, niin se on tuo edellä mainitsemani parafiini vaha ja parafiini öljyseos. Liuottimella versioituna se on ainoastaan sen lisäämiseen ja lian viemiseen ketjuun. Kun puhdistaa ketjun täydellisesti kaikesta, joka ei ole ketjun alkuperäistä metallia kiinteässä muodossa ja upottaa sen em. sulaan öljy/vahaliukokseen ja pitää sitä siellä niin kauan kuin mikropore ketjuista loppuu, heiluttele kuitenkin ketjua silloin tällöin sulassa, jotta jokainen soppi luovuttaa ilmatilansa seokselle.
> 
> Nosta ketju kattilasta pihdeillä ja pyyhi se niin puhtaaksi kuin saat. Sen jälkeen voit laittaa sen vaimosi parhaiden pikkuhousujen sisälle, eikä hän näe mitään jälkeä niissä. Muistathan haistaa, että oliko pikkuhousut käytetyt. Testi on aivan turha jos otat kaapista putipuhtaat pikkarit.
> 
> Laita ketjut puhdistetun voimansiirron ympärille ja totea! Ah, tuo pikkuhousu testi todellakin toimii!



Tota maastopyörän ketjujen keittämistä harrastettiin kaverin kanssa 90-luvulla opiskelijaboxissa, mut silloin ei kummallakaan ollu vaimojen pikkuhousuja käytössä. En tiiä miten paljon tuo vaikutti lopputulokseen, mut jäi kuitenkin mieleen, että käsittelyn jälkeen ei tarvinnut öljytä ketjuja muutamaan sataan kilometriin.

----------


## Aakoo

Eikös tässä ketjussa ole muutama sivu taaksepäin joku testi, jossa Squirt todettiin yhtä hyväksi kuin tuo parafiinissa keittely? Saahan sitä toki harrastaa, jos haluaa puuhastella.

----------


## Laroute

> Mikähän suhde öljy/vaha?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Paras tapa löytää Jumalallinen seos Parafiini vahalle ja Parafiiniöljylle on se, että ymmärtää sen seoksen olevan kiinteää mössöä. Helpoin tapa tietää, milloin se kuljettaa pyörääsi nopeimmin eteenpäin, on seuraava.

Laita veitsi kuumaan sulaan. Nosta se pois ja anna sen jäähtyä täysin. Täydellisen jäähtymisen jälkeen hieraise kovaa vahaa sormillasi muutaman kerran (3-5). Kun se muutaman hieraisun jälkeen tuntuu muuttavan olomuotoaan hieman pehmeämmäksi kuin kiinteä muoto, niin se on valmis.

----------


## järtsy

Ja tilkka pyhää vettä Ganges joesta sekaan niin pysyy ikuisesti.

----------


## cobbo

> ^ Squirtistahan on erikseen talviversiokin, esim. täällä._ "This version "Winter Special" was developed to roll in the snow and cold in peace. The freezing point is lowered to its maximum so that it remains flexible in the worst winter conditions and will thus avoid any chain break."_
> 
> Itse olen käyttänyt perus-Squirtia nyt myös talvella ilman mitään havaittuja ongelmia. Onko jollakulla kokemuksia talviversion eduista tai perusaineen kanssa ongelmista?



Perus-squirt ainakin imo menee kovaksi koppuraksi ja rapisee pois pakkasella, ja jäljelle jää paljas (tosin kitisevän puhdas) metalli. Talviversio ei tuota tee ihan niin herkästi, se on talvellakin hieman tahmeaa ketjussa. Keväämmällä se ehkä kerää moskaa vähän herkemmin samasta syystä. Sinällään kummassakaan versiossa ei pakkaskelillä huomaa voitelun katoamista koska vahamössö vaimentaa ketjun rahinan ja fillari on kovilla pakkasilla muutenkin kuin kivireki; vasta sitten kun alkaa kunnon metalli-metalli kitinä kuulua niin tietää että ketjun sisusta on nyt kuiva. Perusversiossa tuo käy hyvinkin äkkiä kun pakkanen menee kaksinumeroiseksi.

----------


## Mr_W

^ Valaiseva kommentti, kiitoksia! Mistä muuten tuota Squirtin Winter/Low temp -versiota saa? Parinkymmenen euron tilauskuluilla kyllä näköjään, mutta saako jostain Suomesta tai pienemmillä postikuluilla jostain verkosta.

----------


## Eeteeku

https://www.cycli.fi/squirt-low-temp-ketjurasva-120ml

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olen tässäkin ketjussa moittinut wet-öljyjä, koska ne sotkee kauheasti. 

Mutta nyt olen käyttänyt Muc-Off:n Wet öljyä, niin sehän onkin toista maata. Pysyy hyvin, eikä sotke juurikkaan.

Olen siis tähän asti käyttänyt vääriä sadekelin öljyjä.  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

^ Olisivatkohan muuttanut parin vuoden takaa tuotesisältöä. Silloin testasin crossarissa ja omasta mielestä todella sotkevaa ja siirryin takaisin dry lubeen, koska sekin toimi kostealla kelillä ihan ok ja sotki hieman vähemmän. Tosin suhteellista miten kukin ajattelee sotkevan tavaran, omasta mielestä Rexikin oli sotkevaa verrattuna vesipohjaisiin vahoihin. 

Kellään kokemusta BLUB:n vahasta? Vaikuttaisi koostumukseltaan hyvin pitkälti samalta mitä Squart. Signature näitä mainosti facebookissa joku aika sitten. 
https://www.blublube.com/products

----------


## Nicco

^^Muc off wet lubea käytin viime talven useammassakin pyörässä. Voimansiirtojen puhdistus ei ehkä ollut kovin säännöllistä mutta oli kyllä palikat kevään tullen sellasessa jöötissä että aivan puhtaaksi en ole saanut vieläkään edes liuottimilla. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^ Olisivatkohan muuttanut parin vuoden takaa tuotesisältöä. Silloin testasin crossarissa ja omasta mielestä todella sotkevaa ja siirryin takaisin dry lubeen, koska sekin toimi kostealla kelillä ihan ok ja sotki hieman vähemmän.



Sotkee se tietysti hiukan enemmän kuin Dry lube. Mutta jos verrataan vanhaan Weldtite wet öljyyn, niin sillä saa pakan mustaksi möykyksi 1-2 lenkillä ...  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Minä olen kulkenut TF2 kautta White lightningin, siitä Squirttiin ja kokeillut Rexiä mutta palaan takaisin Squirttiin. 
Nyt sitä pitäisi taas siis ostaa mutta wigglestä oli loppu enkä saanut sitä edelliseen tilaukseen mukaan. Toni Toni ilmoittaa myös loppuneeksi. No ehkä tilaan tuolta cycli.fi:stä.
Ikävästi pitivät jo ketjut ääntä äsken työmatkalla. No on mulla joku monta vuotta vanha pienen pieni mainospullo Squirttia vielä kotona. Jospa se ei olisi jämähtänyt niin saa parit voitelut vielä siitä.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Ei ol pitkään aikaan ollut Squirttia saatavilla Wiklestä. Mikä lie? Pitkän aikaa jo hamuillu Squirttia, Muc-Offilla mennään vielä, sekä märällä, että kuivalla versiolla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

Jätän nyt vain nämä tähän:

https://www.bike-components.de/en/sq...in-Wax-p44658/

https://www.bike24.com/p2233984.html

----------


## Plus

https://r2-bike.com/hersteller-rex

Nyt vaan tilailemaan Rexit takaisin kotimaan kamaralle

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> https://r2-bike.com/hersteller-rex
> 
> Nyt vaan tilailemaan Rexit takaisin kotimaan kamaralle



Ei taida kannattaa ainakaan tuolta. Bikeshop.fi myy lähes samaan hintaan. Lopullinen ero taitaa riippua siitä mitä kokonaishinta on toimituskuluineen.

----------


## kauris

> Jätän nyt vain nämä tähän:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/sq...in-Wax-p44658/
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p2233984.html



Joo b-d:stä olen laittamassa tilausta kun vähän muutakin keksin ottaa mukaan. Kuten sivusta ladattavan pullotelineen maasturiin alle kympillä. Wigglessähän on se hyvä puoli, että toimitus on ilmainen jo pienehköissä ostoksissa, kun b-d veloittaa 10 euroa ja bike24 20 euroa.
Jälkimmäisessä ei ollut myöskään low temp versiota, jota tilaan samalla kokeeksi talvikaudelle.

Vielä pitäisi ennen kuin painaa tilausnappia löytää polkimet vanhaan naistenmalliseen Tunturiin, jonka meinasin ottaa asemapyöräksi käyttöön. Piti ruuvata siihen jotkut vaan kotoa löytyneet flätit mutta tässä Tunturissahan onkin joku kapeampi akselistandardi.

----------


## TERU

Kaksi kierrekokoa, nykynormaali 9/16" ja vanhemmissa 1/2", jokin mitta säilynyt pidempään.
https://www.biltema.fi/vapaa-aika/py...polkimet-20000

----------


## Kanuuna

> Jätän nyt vain nämä tähän:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/sq...in-Wax-p44658/
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p2233984.html



Niinpä niin. Vaan ei ole Wigglellä näkynyt.sitä ihmettelin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kanuuna

> sivusta ladattavan pullotelineen maasturiin alle kympillä.



OT. 
Itsellä toiminut kolme tollasta moitteettomasti. Jämäkkää tavaraa on, ettei sattuis oleen oikeeta kuitua?! Vähän yli kybän kustansi zipale. 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbon-F...&ul_noapp=true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Kiitos Teru ja Kanuuna linkeistä. 
Nyt saan squirttitilauksen b-d:stä matkaan. Tai ehkä odotan vielä huomiseen, kun kuitenkin keksin vielä jotain tilattavaa. Toisaalta aina sitä keksii sitten vielä jotain lisää ja lisää heti kun on on tilannut.

----------


## paaton

Squirt muuten oikeasti toimii, jos saa ajaa kuivalla kelillä. Muc-offin dry lube on turhaa tavaraa tuohon verrattuna. Hyvän voitelun kuulee korvalla ja huomaa herkästi toimivista vaihteista.

----------


## Merckx

Kaikkia kokeilleena tämä on paras! Päihittää muuten Squirtin ja pysyy voimansiirto puhtaana!

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...mid%5B353%5D=1

----------


## Gargamel

Muuten ketjujen hoidot sujuu, mutta tällainen kysymys nousi viikko sitten kastellun ketjun ruosteita surressa: 

Kun palaa kuralenkiltä ja ketju on märkä, niin mikä olisi ketjulle minimipikahuolto jonka voisi pyörää varastoon laittaessa suorittaa? Kunnon huolto sitten joskus paremmin voimin ja kuivissa vaatteissa, mutta joku pika-apu olisi tarpeen kuskin elpymisen ajaksi. Enimmät sonnat rätillä/harjalla pois ja päälle wd-40:ä?

----------


## paaton

> Muuten ketjujen hoidot sujuu, mutta tällainen kysymys nousi viikko sitten kastellun ketjun ruosteita surressa: 
> 
> Kun palaa kuralenkiltä ja ketju on märkä, niin mikä olisi ketjulle minimipikahuolto jonka voisi pyörää varastoon laittaessa suorittaa? Kunnon huolto sitten joskus paremmin voimin ja kuivissa vaatteissa, mutta joku pika-apu olisi tarpeen kuskin elpymisen ajaksi. Enimmät sonnat rätillä/harjalla pois ja päälle wd-40:ä?



Käytät märällä kelillä oikeaa ketjuöljyä, etkä näitä drylubeja, tai muita eco-tuotteita. Vahat, eli squirtit saat unehtaa talvella ja märällä.

----------


## Moska

Ja wd40 pesee loputkin rasvat pois. Rätillä pahimmat pois ja ketjuöljy päälle. 30sek menee jos tarpeet on likellä.

----------


## paaton

Muc-offin wet lube on aika hyvää. Tekee ketjun pintaan sellaisen jankin, ettei irtoa edes 200km sateella ajossa.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Vahat, eli squirtit saat unehtaa talvella ja märällä.



Niissäkin on eroja, eli kategorinen vahojen dissaaminen kurakelin käyttöön on vähän epäreilua. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa Holmenkol Lube Extreme. Ristuksen hyvä voiteluaine ja toimii myös rospuuttokelillä.
https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/holm...ube-extreme-50

----------


## paaton

Jep, tuosta holmenkollenista kuulinkin hyviä mielipiteitä. Pysyykö pitkäänkin sateella, eikä ketjut tosiaan ruostu, vaikka jätät pyörän pesemättä varastoon?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kahtasataa kilometriä sateessa en tosin ole yhtäjaksoisesti ajanut, mutta yhteensä hyvinkin sen verran välillä sateessa ja välillä vain sateen kastelemalla kelillä putsaamatta ja voitelematta ketjuja uudelleen ja voisin sen perusteella vastata: kyllä pysyy eivätkä ruostu.

Holmenkol Lube Extremen hyviin puoliin kuuluu mielestäni myös se että ketjujen puhdistaminen on helpompaa ja miellyttävämpää kuin käyttämieni märän kelin öljyjen. Aine on melko riittoisaakin eli sillä pienimmällä pullollakin kerkiää voidella monen monituiset ketjut (tippa per nivel yläkautta) ennen kuin sen joutuu tyhjäksi toteamaan. Kannattaa tosin ravistella kunnolla aina ennen käyttöä!

----------


## paaton

Muc offin wetlube on kyllä melkoista tärkkiä. Rasvanpoisto aineella ketjut saa onneksi puhtaiksi. Täytyy yrittää muistaa tuo holmenkollen seuraavan purkin ostossa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Vahat, eli squirtit saat unehtaa talvella ja märällä.



Tuota en tiennytkään. Noh, ehkä olen tehnyt jotain väärin.

----------


## paaton

> Tuota en tiennytkään. Noh, ehkä olen tehnyt jotain väärin.



Joo, ajat taas väärin. Mulla oli ketjut aina ruosteessa ja mömmö pysyi ehkä puolet lenkistä ketjuissa. Tuollainen suola/loska/vesi maantie söi squirtit aika vikkelään pois.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tuota en tiennytkään. Noh, ehkä olen tehnyt jotain väärin.



JackOja ja hänen...öö tuota noin...lapidaarinen kirjoitustyylinsä :Sarkastinen: 

Ihan sitä tavallistako Squirtiä olet käyttänyt niin kesällä, kuivalla, syksyllä, märällä, talvella, pakkasella kuin niiden eri sekoituksilla?

Entä miten sitten toimit Squirtiä käýrttäessäsi? Poistat huolella ja täysin niin sanotun tehdasvoitelun ja vanhat öljyt? Laitat tipoittain ketjun yläpuolelta (eli ajaessa eteenpäin juoksevalle osalle) vai alapuolelta (eli kampia taaksepäin pyöritettäessä eteenpäin juoksevalle osalle)? Pyörität kampia mihin suuntaan ja kuinka monta kierrosta? Pyyhit ketjut kuinka monta tuntia voitelun jälkeen ennen ajoa? Miten usein pyyhit ketjut ennen seuraavaa voitelua tai miten arvioit putsaustarpeen? Milloin katsot seuraavan voitelun tarpeelliseksi?

----------


## JackOja

Perussquirttia juu.

Rasvanpoistoaineella ketju käyttöönottovaiheessa ensin puhtaaksi. Sitten fillari katolleen ja ketjua taaksepäin pyörittäen lotraan squirttia ketjuun  (se on niin riittoisaa etten jaksa tippa kerrallaan asetella). Pyörittelen ketjuja 10-15 kertaa ympäri jonka jälkeen annan tekeytyä hetken. Tehden vaikka muita huoltommia. Sitten pyyhin ylimääräiset voitelut rievulla.

Se kuinka kauan tuo sitten kestää kitisemättä riippuu toki ajoista ja olosuhteista. Ajot jakautuu kolmelle fillarille niin eksakteja km- tai tuntimääriä ei pysty sanomaan. Talvella märässä lisään ahkerimpaan fillariin melkein viikoittain vaikkei ketjut kitisekään. 

Kura-ajelujen jälkeen huuhdon fillarin lämpimällä vedellä ja kuivaan ketjut(kin). Jos ketju tuntuu kuivalta sormin hivellessä lisään squirttia.

On mulla joku wetlube ja joku muukin hyllyssä, mutta en ole niitä vuosiin käyttänyt. Holmenkol ja Rex huvittais testata kun toi 500ml pullo joskus loppuisi! 

DISCLAIMER: En aja 200km lenkkejä sateessa.

----------


## paaton

Niin, eli ajat väärin  :Hymy:  Minulla on lisäksi hyvä tapa pestä cyclo vain muutaman kerran talvessa. Enkä tosiaankaan pese ja kuivaa ketjuja ajon jälkeen. 

Pyörä varastoon ja itse kamat päällä istumaan suihkun lattialle on se normaali käytäntö pitkille loskalenkeille  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Pyörä varastoon ja itse kamat päällä istumaan suihkun lattialle on se normaali käytäntö pitkille loskalenkeille



Tosiaan jos suihkussa jaksaa seistä tai pysyy pystyssä pitkän lenkin jälkeen, niin onhan se lenkki väärin ajettu :Cool:  

Mä olen kuitenkin oppinut säännön "Ensin pyörä, sitten vasta ajaja" ja joskus noudatankin sitä eli oikeiden pitkien loskalenkkien jälkeen teen saman kuin JackOjakin eli huuhtelen fillarista ja ketjustakin irtoavan lian ja pyyhin ketjun. Holmenkolia käyttäessä tuloksena on jo siinä vaiheessa silmämääräisesti ja mulle yleensä riittävästi puhdas ketju, mutta kunhan tokenen - eli myöhemmin samana päivänä tai vasta seuraavana - pyyhin myös rattaat, rissat ja pakan. Voitelun uusin samaan näppituntumaan luottaen kuin Larun mieskin,.

----------


## Gargamel

> Käytät märällä kelillä oikeaa ketjuöljyä.



Pääsääntöisesti tietenkin näin, jolloin ei ongelmia. Tällä kertaa sade yllätti kuivaan keliin varautuneen, ja olisi pitänyt älytä tehdä jotain, mutta ainoa ajatus oli se lämpimään suihkuun istumaan pääsy.

----------


## arctic biker

Kaikenlaisia öljyjä tieten tullut käytettyä mutta rapia kuukausi tällä https://www.mcarbon.fi/fi/tuote/holm...ube-extreme-50 on saanut mieleni muuttumaan , meitä on kolme, pojat pohjoisessa ja minä täällä jotka kelpuutamme nyt vain tämän. Oikein kovilla pakkasilla en ole päässyt koestaamaan, ehkä hieman jähmeä. Sen tiedän ensi vuonna, aivan ylivoimainen verrattuna normiWetlubeihin,ei todellakaan kerää paskaa lähellekään samalla lailla. Riittoisuus myös omassa kastissaan, saa ajaa aika paljon ettei yhdellä pullolla vuotta pärjää. Lämmin suositus.

----------


## järtsy

^Samaa tullut nyt käytettyä, aiemmin oli Rexiä joka sekin oikein hyvää ja pitää ketjut/rattaat todella siisteinä mutta huono ruostesuoja. Holmenkollen tässä suhteessa paljon parempi, ehkä vähän enempi paskottuu mutta muuten tuntuisi olevan loistokamaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei voi arctic bikerkaan väittää vastaan jos sanon että paljon aikaisemmin olisi päässyt loistoaineen käyttäjäksi jos olisi foorumia lukenut ja Holmenkollin ilosanamaa levittäneitä uskonut!

PS Muistutan sitten siitä että pulloa on syytä ravistaa joka kerta ja oikein kunnolla. Samaan on syytä tietysti öljyjenkin kanssa, mutta ehkä kannattaa ravistaa entistä hartaammin,

----------


## BB Holland

Enpä ole millään tavoin stressannut ketjun keräämästä kakasta. Sen kaks tonnia 9-ketjulla ajeleepi, lasken kilsat tarkkaan. Kirjanpito on kaikille tosi monelle ajovehkeelle. Kulumista en mittaile enkä varsinaisesti ketjuja kierrätä, pyrin kyllä pitämään hyllyssä 500 km sisäänajettuja ketjuja. 10- ja 11-kamat kestää sitten vähemmän, mutta eniten ajetuissa on 9-vaihteet eikä maksa tänä päivänä paljon. Maalla kyllä kattelin, kun sukulaismies kaatoi saavista oikein tuhtia moottoriöljyä. Olin niin äimistynyt, etten sanonut mitään. Hyvin silläkin ajeli.

Törkeän kallistakin mainittu öljy on, 100:lla millillä saa kaks ketjua.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Rexin Domestiqueta olen käyttänyt jo tovin mutta seuraavaksi kokeilen Muc-Offin Hydrodynamic lubea.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Holmenkollin...
> 
> PS Muistutan sitten siitä että pulloa on syytä ravistaa joka kerta ja oikein kunnolla. Samaan on syytä tietysti öljyjenkin kanssa, mutta ehkä kannattaa ravistaa entistä hartaammin,



Sama pätee Squirtlubelle.

----------


## jhalmar

Onko jollain suoritettuna käytännön kokemuksiin perustuvaa vertailua Holmenkol vs Squirt? Itse olen siirtynyt useiden eri tuotteiden kautta käyttämään Squirtiä, johon olen kyllä ollut tyytyväinen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jostain löytyy minun aihetta ainakin sivuava kommentti tai kommentteja, muistaakseni toveri JackOjan kanssa vertailimme kokemuksia. Hän oli tyytyväinen Squirtin kestävyyteen pitkillä sadelenkeillä ja sen toimintaan useampien perättäisten märänkelin lenkkienkin jälkeen, minä en ihan. Saattoi olla käyttäjien taidossa tai käyttötavoissa eroa ja sillä vaikutusta.

Holmenkol on hyvä kaikessa missa Squirt on hyvä, aivan yhtä hyvä kaikilla tavoin ja lisäksi edellämainituilta ominaisuuksiltaan parempi. Tähän arviooni pitää suhtautua sillä varauksella että en aja maastoajoa enkä hiekkakuopparallia tai jotain muuta missä Squirt voi aivan mahdollisesti olla parempi. Mutta maantieajoon ja ympärivuotiseen cyclogravelulkoilutiekelvipyöräilyyn suosittelen ehdottomasti Holmenkollia.

----------


## Mr_W

Holmenkol Lube Extremestä: SquirtLuben huono puoli on, että se pitää laittaa ketjuun lämpimässä eli talvella sisätiloissa ja antaa kuivua (odottaa). 

Tarvitseeko Holmenkol tällaista eli lämpimiä sisätiloja talvella? Tai kuivumisaikaa?

Jos nimittäin joskus tulevaisuudessa vaikkapa muuton yhteydessä ei ole sisätiloja joissa SquirtLuben levitys ja kuivuminen talvella onnistuu helposti ja laatu on samankaltainen, niin vaihto voisi kannattaa. Voi pistää nimen korvan taakse. Tai miksei kokeilla/vaihtaa jo samantien, niin ei tarvitsisi noista SquirtLuben huonoista puolista välittää tai miettiä.

----------


## Twinning

Mistähän johtuu, että tuo Holmenkol ei ilmeisesti testatessa ole saanut erityisen hyviä arvosanoja lian kerääntymisestä? Suht helposti ymmärrettävää metodia käyttivät ainakin taannoin Tour-lehden testissä, eli punnitsivat hiekkamäärän, joka tarttui kullakin voiteluaineella käsiteltyyn levyyn. Ainakin tuolla metodilla Holmenkol sai varsin keskinkertaisen tuloksen likaantumisesta. Vai olisiko niin, että ajaessa ropisee sitten tehokkaammin pois kuin monilla muilla tuotteilla.

Käytin itse jonkun aikaa samaisessa Tour-lehdessä testin kärkeen sijoitettua Dynamicin halpaa Kettenöliä, joka tässäkin ketjussa muutamaan kertaan on tuon vertailun johdosta mainittu. Vasta kuukausi takaperin huomasin Dynamicin sivuilta, että lehden taulukossahan oli ollut paha painovirhe, ja testivoittajatuote olikin oikeasti aivan toinen, eli nykyään All Round Lube -nimellä kulkeva Kettenschmierstoff. Virhe oli korjattu, kun sama taulukko julkaistiin Bike-lehdessä seuraavana vuonna. No, kyllähän tuo Kettenöl (eli nykyään City Bike Lube) ihan asiansa ajaa, vaikka vähän jäykkää tavaraa onkin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Nopeat kommentit: kumpaakin ainetta olen laittanut samalla metodilla eli kuivassa ja lämpimässä sisätilassa ja antanut kuivua (yleensä yön yli); muusta ei ole kokemusta.

Holmenkolilla käsitelty ketju voi kyllä olla likainen tai likaisen näköinen, mutta sen hienoksi puoleksi olen kokenut että pyyhkäisy rätillä riittää ja ainakin ketju näyttää puhtaalta ja pysyy hiljaisena; millaista mönjää linkkien välissä tai nivelten sisäsllä silmältä näkymättömissä on, siitä en sano mitään

----------


## arctic biker

Mulla on talvella käytössä helevetin kylmä ja vähemmän kylmä talli joka oikeilla pakkasilla saattaa pysyä plussan puolella. Auton sisätilalämppärillä sitten hieman paranee.
Dynamicin Dry lube ,se paras, on kyllä noissakin  oloissa hyvin juoksevaa, kosteuttahan se ei kestä yhtään. 

Yliään tää ketjunhuolto ja paras öljy on alue jossa näkemykset eroaa laidasta laitaan. Mun tämänhetkinen kokemus on se että oikeesti märkiä kelejä sietävistä öljyistä on Holmenkol vähiten likaa keräävä. Tällä mennään.

----------


## kurvaaja

Mikä olisi paras ketjujen voiteluaine maantielle kuivalle kelille? Eli haussa voiteluaine, joka ei keräisi likaa ketjuun / voimansiirtoon ja kestäisi sen n. 200km kesäkelin maantieajoa kuivassa säässä. Nyt olen käyttänyt Shimanon PTFE lubea ja se kerää kyllä paskaa voimansiirtoon aivan liikaa. Jo 50km lenkin jälkeen hiekka rahisee voimansiirrossa ja ketjut mustana, vaikka levityksen jälkeen mahdollisimman huolella pyyhkinyt ylimääräiset pois =/

----------


## JackOja

> Mikä olisi paras ketjujen voiteluaine maantielle kuivalle kelille? Eli haussa voiteluaine, joka ei keräisi likaa ketjuun / voimansiirtoon ja kestäisi sen n. 200km kesäkelin maantieajoa kuivassa säässä.



SquirtLube ja Holmenkol ja Rex.

SquirtiLubesta oma kokemus (mutta ei suinkaan maantiepyörällä), noista kahdesta muusta olen lukenut kehuja tästä topicista.

----------


## JohannesP

Rex voitelee paremmin kuin vesipohjainen Squirtlube, mutta kerää omasta kokemuksesta kuivalla maantielläkin pölyä ynm. kohtuullisesti. Puhdistus tämän jälkeen työläämpää. Squirtia käytettäessä olen pyyhkinyt ketjun puhtaaksi jopa 200km välein ja laittanut uuden käsittelyn. Ketju pysyy hiljaisena ja puhtaana. 

Tästä tosin voi päätellä, että Rexillä voiteluväli on pidempi mikä sinällään jo oikeuttaa likaisempaan ketjuun. Olen nähnyt kuitenkin Squirtin 5min kevyen puhdistuksen + käsittelyn parhaimpana vaihtoehtona omiin tarpeisiin kun kerrostaloasujalle pyörän pesu ja liuottimien kanssa pelaaminen on työlästä ja Rex vaatii tätä.

Viime kerralla testasin paikallisen liikkeen uutta ketjuvahaa, Blub waxlube. Verrattuna Squirttiin hyvin juoksevaa ja osa aineesta valui ketjulta suoraan maahan. Käytin tätä ensimmäistä kertaa täysin puhtaalle ultraäänipesurilla putsattuun ketjuun ja voi olla, että vaha ei päässyt täysin imeytymään sisälle saakka. Ensimmäisellä lenkillä kuulosti vajaavaiselta voitelulta ja tokalle lenkille laitoin sit Squirttia mikä korjasi tilanteen. Annan tuolle Blubille viellä uuden mahdollisuuden nyt kun saanut hieman pysyvämpää sisävoitelua pohjalle.

----------


## Plus

Rex kerää kyllä likaa varsinkin jos sitä on liikaa. Ketju pysyy Rexiä käyttäessä melko puhtaana jos aina ennen uutta voitelua pyyhkii kuivalla paperilla ketjun pinnasta kaiken mitä lähtee, ja laittaa sitten vain pisaran per nivel. Mitään vesi/pesuaine/liuotinputsausta ei tarvitse tehdä, koska ketju ei rahise sisältä.

----------


## kurvaaja

Kiitos vinkeistä. SquirtLubea ei taida kotimaasta saada? Onko kokemuksia Muc-Off C3 Dry Ceramic Lube vs. Squirt / Rex ? Muc-Offia saisi tuosta paikallisesta liikkeestä nimittäin, mutta jos sekin sotkee niin sitten ennemmin tilaan ulkomailta vaikka tuota Squirttia... 



> kerrostaloasujalle pyörän pesu ja liuottimien kanssa pelaaminen on työlästä ja Rex vaatii tätä.



 Itsekin kerrostaloyksiössä asujana haluaisin pelata mahdollisimman vähän liuottimien ja pesujen kanssa, koska tilat siihen niin olemattomat... Toiveissa olisi siis voiteluaine, jonka kanssa tosiaan vain riittäisi että lenkin jälkeen pyyhkäisee rätillä nopeati ketjun puhtaaksi ja esim. n. 200km välein lisää uuden kierroksen öljyä. 

Annatteko voiteluaineen imeytyä kauan ketjuun ennenkuin pyyhitte ylimääräisen pois ? Olenko ollut hakoteillä, kun menetelmä ollut seuraava: 

1. Likaisen ketju "puhdistus" rätillä, johon suihkutettu Brake Cleaner tai WD-40. Rätti ketjun ympärille ja ketjua pyörittäen taaksepäin.. (Tästä vaiheesta olisi mukava päästä eroon, niin että puhdistukseen riittäisi vain ketjun pyyhkäisy puhtaalla paperilla / liinalla, eikä tarvitsisi kaivella hiekkojan rattaista ja vaihtajista)
2. Voiteluainetta tippa per rulla
3. Ketjun pyöritystä n. 10 kierrosta 
4. Ylimääräisen öljy poisto, puhdas rätti ketjun ympärille ja pyöritystä.

Tämä jälkeen vielä ennen lenkkiä kohta 4. uudelleen.

----------


## harald

Ainakin tonitoni.fi pitää squirtlubea hyllyssä. Kait sitä muualtakin saa. Googlen mukaan muualtakin saa. 

Itse en pyyhi squirtlubea pois. Annan kuivua yön yli. Letkulla puhdistuu kasetti ja ketju.

Squirt on siitä kiva että jos tippuu johonkin niin ei jää jälkiä. Mitä nyt vähän vahamainen läikkä ehkä.

Olisi kiva ostaa isompaa pulloa, ostin keväällä 120 ml pullon ja olen sen melkein tuhlannut jo  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannesP

> Rex kerää kyllä likaa varsinkin jos sitä on liikaa. Ketju pysyy Rexiä käyttäessä melko puhtaana jos aina ennen uutta voitelua pyyhkii kuivalla paperilla ketjun pinnasta kaiken mitä lähtee, ja laittaa sitten vain pisaran per nivel. Mitään vesi/pesuaine/liuotinputsausta ei tarvitse tehdä, koska ketju ei rahise sisältä.



Pisara per nivel luonnollisesti. Jossakin kohtaa testasin myös pyyhkästä voitelun + pyörittelyn jälkeen myöhemmin imetymisen jälkeen kevyesti liinalla. Vähensi likaantumista, mutta tiedä sit onko tämäkään kannattavaa. Joko putelin annostelema tippu on liian iso / omat vaatimukset liian korkealla / käyttäjävirhe. 

Vaikka pesu ei olisi tarpeellista niin oman kokemuksen mukaan silti sitä pölymönjää jää pelkällä ulkopinnan pyyhkimisellä niin paljon ketjun sisällekkin, että olen tykännyt saada ketjun puhtaakseni ennen uutta voitelua harjaamalla. Myös rissat ja takapakka tulee pyyhittyä.  
Maasturissa mulla on Rexin voitelu ja siihen se passaa oikein hyvin, kun pyöräkin valmiiksi kurainen. Kestää kosteakin menoa. 

Tosiaan liuotin oli aikaisemmassa postaukssa liian voimakas termi, ei tarvi ihan kuitenkaan sitä, mutta ei kuitenkaan lähde kunnolla irti kuumalla vedellä + normaalilla pyöränpesuaineella. Vastaavasti nämä vesipitoset vahat lähtevät hyvin. 

Eivät nämä aineet ole täysin vertailukelposia, mutta kannattaa ehdottomasti ainakin kokeilla Rexiä. Paremmalla voitelulla tuntui vaihteiden vaihto myös astetta rivakammalta omassa pyörässä.

----------


## JackOja

> Ainakin tonitoni.fi pitää squirtlubea hyllyssä...



Muistaakseni Signaturekin on joskus mainostanut.





> Olisi kiva ostaa isompaa pulloa, ostin keväällä 120 ml pullon ja olen sen melkein tuhlannut jo



Mulla on puolen litran pullo kestänyt jo monta vuotta, vieläkin on kolmasosa jäljellä. Mä toivoisin, että olisin ostanut pienemmän jotta pääsisin kokeilemaan Rexia ja Holmenkolia  :Irvistys:

----------


## kuovipolku

Liityn siihen laulukuoroon joka ylistää Holmenkollia ja/tai Squirtia. Kertosäkeessä sanat menevät jotenkin "Öljyt sä voit aivan unohtaa-aa-aa", mutta sehän ei nyt ihan pidä paikkaansa, onhan öljy(i)lle fillarissa muitakin käyttökohteita kuin ketjut.

McCarbon taisi kotimaisena nettikauppana myydä Holmenkolia, sisään käveltävässä liikkeessä en ole sitä nähnyt (mutta en kyllä etsinyt enkä kysellytkään).

Ehkä yllättävän riittoisaakin ainetta se on, helppo annostella tippoina, vieläpä pieninä tippoina niin ettei rataskin ole muutaman käsinpyörittelykierroksen jälkeen voideltu.

PS Emme me vahankäyttäjät edes löydä keskenämme muuta koulukuntaeroa kuin että toiset haluavat välttämättä laittaa ainetta "alakautta" ja toiset pitävät parempana "yläkautta". Kukaan ei kai laita molempiin :Sarkastinen:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## arctic biker

Tää Holmenkollen Lube Extreme on eka ketjuöljy jota ei ylimääräisiä mene mun historiassa eli erittäin riittoisaa. Hintansa haukkuu, sillai on nyt kokemusta että tätä käytän loppuikäni. Ainoa mitä en tiedä kuin toi oikeesti pakkasilla pelaa. Ens keväänä viisaampi.

----------


## frp

Nyt kun on noin vuosi täynnä käyttöä niin kyllä paras on https://moltenspeedwax.com
Vaatii toki alkupanostuksia, kuten esimerkiksi vähintään 3 ketjua, mutta alhaisin kitka testeissä (Friction facts kunnes tämä "katosi" sivuston kaupallistuessa) ja se, ettei kerää likaa YHTÄÄN eikä sotke YHTÄÄN, korvaa vaivan. Toisaalta 3 ketjun kierrätys on muutenkin järkevää.

Squirt on paras perinteisistä, mutta kyllähän sekin on kuivuttuaankin vielä tahmea, kerää likaa ja mustuu.

----------


## STN

> Mikä olisi paras ketjujen voiteluaine maantielle kuivalle kelille? Eli haussa voiteluaine, joka ei keräisi likaa ketjuun / voimansiirtoon ja kestäisi sen n. 200km kesäkelin maantieajoa kuivassa säässä. Nyt olen käyttänyt Shimanon PTFE lubea ja se kerää kyllä paskaa voimansiirtoon aivan liikaa. Jo 50km lenkin jälkeen hiekka rahisee voimansiirrossa ja ketjut mustana, vaikka levityksen jälkeen mahdollisimman huolella pyyhkinyt ylimääräiset pois =/



Tässä erinomainen öljy https://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/fi...ine-p-64024-63

----------


## kauris

Tuon aineen tuoteselosteesta ei puuttunut kuin se, että sitä voi myös syödä jos lenkillä alkaa heikottamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Lammy

Motonetillä on myös vastaava:
https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/606179...y-MP-Ketjuoljy

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kurvaaja

Kiitos suosittelijoille, nyt on muutama lenkki takana ketju SquirtLubella voideltuna ->WAU, olen myyty mies! Aivan uskomatonta kuinka puhtaana ketju ja voimansiirto pysyvät verrattuna aiempiin litkuihin mitä olen käyttänyt. Harmittaa, ettei ole tätä autuutta älynnyt jo aikoja sitten.. Täytyy tilata varastoon toinen puteli ettei vaan joudu hätäpäissään turvautumaan ketjun sotkijaöljyihin. 

ps. tilasin tuolta, kun sai aika edukkaasti https://www.cykelgear.dk/tilbehor/ol...remiddel-120ml

----------


## Mr_W

^ Tuolla hinta näyttää olevan 59 DKK:ta eli 7,9 euroa, mikä tosiaan on aika halpaa verrattuna esim. Wigglen 9,5 euroon (joka vielä on tällä hetkellä out of stock) tai Amazon.de:n 11,3 euroon. Vähän yllättävää, minkähänlainen liike tuo on? Mutta tuohon Tanska-liikkeeseen lisäksi tulee vielä Suomeen 5,2 euron postikulut, jos ei mitään muuta tilaa (tai ei tilaa yli 100 euron).

Olin myös yllättynyt Squirt Luben toimimisesta ja ketjun puhtaana pysymisestä, ainoa huono puoli on kesällä kuivumisaika ja talvella tarve levittää ja kuivua lämpimissä sisätiloissa.

----------


## oppes

> Motonetillä on myös vastaava:
> https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/606179...y-MP-Ketjuoljy
> 
> Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Olikos tästä millaisia kokemuksia? Vai pitääkö ryhtyä kaniiniksi - siis koe-sellaiseksi?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Eilen taas paskaista ketjua katsoessani tulin siihen tulokseen, että on aika kokeilla tuota hehkutettua Squirt Lubea.  Tilasin myös tuolta Tanskalaisesta verkkokaupasta, kun tuntui olevan lähikaupoista lopussa. Nyt vain odotellaan pakettia saapuvaksi ja sitten päästään testailemaan tavaraa.

----------


## Mr_W

^Squirtilla on käyttöön ja asentamiseen ohjeita: http://squirtcyclingproducts.com/wp-...HowTo-RevB.pdf . 

Jos ketjussa on jo jotain vanhaa öljyä tai ottaa uuden ketjun käyttöön, se pitäisi puhdistaa rasvanpoistajalla. Mikä on järkevää kun öljy ja vaha ovat erilaisia aineita.

Itse nyt uuden ketjun yhteydessä kuitenkin vain pyyhin isommat tehdasrasvat ulkopuolelta ja laitoin muutaman kilometrin ajelun jälkeen Squirtin sillä logiikalla, että se auttaisi tiputtamaan jo tällä tavalla isoimmat liat -- tai ainakin aiemmin. Mutta voikin vain olla että sisällä olevat tehdasrasvat ja Squirt eivät sekoitu hyvin ja isompi rasvanposto/ketjunpesuoperaatio olisi tarpeen. Saa nähdä.

----------


## kurvaaja

> minkähänlainen liike tuo on? Mutta tuohon Tanska-liikkeeseen lisäksi tulee vielä Suomeen 5,2 euron postikulut, jos ei mitään muuta tilaa (tai ei tilaa yli 100 euron).



Itsekin käytin nyt ensimmäistä kertaa kyseistä putiikkia ja kaikki meni niinkuin piti, tulee varmaan käytettyä jatkossakin

----------


## Mr_W

Jos haluaa pitää ketjun Squirt Luben lisäyksen jälkeen puhtaana, niin veikkaan että tarvitsee tosiaankin puhdistaa ketju melko hyvin vanhoista rasvoista tai tehdasrasvoista. 

Oma kokemus: alkuperäisten tehdasrasvojen ja Squirtin + katupölyn/hiekan/siitepölyn sekoitus näytti tuottavan vain mustaa mönjää, jonka nyt pesin pois ketjupesurilla ja laitoin uudet Squirtit 60 ajetun kilometrin jälkeen. Ehkä pysyy siistimmän näköisenä. 

Aion myös jatkaa 3 kierrätetyn ketjun taktiikkaa ja vaihdon/irrotuksen yhteydessä tehopestä ketjun noin 500-1000 kilometrin välein, niin ketju voi kestää vielä pidempään.

----------


## Herman

https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/606179...y-MP-Ketjuoljy





> Olikos tästä millaisia kokemuksia? Vai pitääkö ryhtyä kaniiniksi - siis koe-sellaiseksi?



Koekaniini tiedottaa: 400 km soratielenkillä testattu ja mainioksi havaittu. Ainakin kun kuuntelin kavereiden ketjuja kymmenen minuutin sadekuuron jäljiltä lenkin loppuvaiheessa  :Hymy:

----------


## oppes

> https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/606179...y-MP-Ketjuoljy
> 
> 
> 
> Koekaniini tiedottaa: 400 km soratielenkillä testattu ja mainioksi havaittu. Ainakin kun kuuntelin kavereiden ketjuja kymmenen minuutin sadekuuron jäljiltä lenkin loppuvaiheessa



Kuulostaa hyvältä...

----------


## JohannesP

Jäi se toinen ominaisuus kertomatta: paljonko kerää likaa?

Sadetta kestäviä on kyllä tarjolla, mutta poikkeuksetta kaikki tekevät sellaisen vaikeasti pestävän tahmakerroksen.

----------


## paaton

> Jäi se toinen ominaisuus kertomatta: paljonko kerää likaa?
> 
> Sadetta kestäviä on kyllä tarjolla, mutta poikkeuksetta kaikki tekevät sellaisen vaikeasti pestävän tahmakerroksen.



Sunnuntain jälkeen saat viiltävää palautetta tuosta töhnästä. Purkki oli onneksi aika iso, eli hinta on ehkä ihan järjen rajoissa.

Tökötti on ohutta ja öljymäistä. Tämä tosiaan iso plussa. Ei jätä tahmaista pintaa.
Ainoastaan liukas ja kiiltavä voimansiirto. Eli jos tuo tosiaan kestää sadettakin, niin on kyllä 10x kivempaa ainetta, mitä esimerkiski muc-offin wetlube.

----------


## Jouko

> Motonetillä on myös vastaava:
> https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/606179...y-MP-Ketjuoljy
> 
> Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



 Eikös tuo ole moottoripyörän ketjuöljyä?

----------


## Merckx

Yksi parhaista voiteluaineista on parafiinin ja parafiiniöljyn seos, joka kuumennetaan juoksevaksi ja ketjuja uitetaan siinä n. 10 min. Parafiini tunkeutuu sinne minne pitääkin eli niveliin. Voimansiirto pysyy puhtaana ja kestää pitkään yhdellä käsittelyllä! Ceramicspeedin testin mukaan tehohäviö muihin voiteluihin verrattuna pienin.

https://www.ceramicspeed.com/media/3...s-combined.pdf

----------


## JackOja

^Tuossahan on itse asiassa kaksikin testiä. Katsoitko myös sen uudemman, jossa myös Squirtlube on mukana?





> The true hero of this test, though, was SquirtLube. It is the fastest drip lube we’ve ever tested,and is actually faster than simple paraffin.



Kuinka usein tuota parafiinisoppaa pitäisi keitellä? Itse en ainakaan viitsisi kun valmistakin hyvää tavaraa on tarjolla  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Squirt on nopea ja sen tosiaan huomaa ajossa hiljaisina ketjuina. Ihan jees kuivalla kelillä, jos ei saa allergiaa siitä vahamössöstä joka tukkii joka paikkan.

----------


## Firlefanz

"Parafiinisopan" kerrottiin kestäneen pitkälti toista tuhatta kilometriä (eli tarkalleen ottaen jopa 650 mailia) ja märissä oloissa puolet siitä.

Testeistä tuoreempikin on vuodelta 2014 eli sitä myöhemmin markkinoille tuodut voiteluaineet tietenkin puuttuvat - eikä kaikkia tunnettuja ja/tai hyvinä pidettyjä aineita ollut otettu (tai saatu mukaan). Eli Holmenkolin tai Rein kannattajien ei ole syytä huolestua...

Squirtin on syytä antaa levätä yön yli, mikäli haluaa minimoida "vahamössön" määrän. Jos on tottunut voitelemaan ketjun sen alapuoliselle osalla tiputtamalla, voi kokeilla mitä vaikutusta on kun laittaa vahatipat yläpuoliselle osalle. Joka tapauksessa ylimääräinen vaha on syytä pyyhkiä saman tien eli ennen sen kuivahtamistaniin eturattaista kuin takapakasta ja rissoistakin (sikäli kuin niihin on vahaa tarttunut).

----------


## paaton

Squirtin kanssa on sekin ongelma, että se tekee normi öljyn kanssa vielä komeamman jankkikerroksen. Eli minusta ei oikein sovi, jos samalla pyörällä ajetaan sateellakin. Lomalla ajattelin kyllä taas sillä ajella. Kuivaa lämmintä ja pölytöntä. Toimii.

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Squirt on nopea ja sen tosiaan huomaa ajossa hiljaisina ketjuina. Ihan jees kuivalla kelillä, jos ei saa allergiaa siitä vahamössöstä joka tukkii joka paikkan.



Mitä tukkii? En ole ikinä huomannut Squirtin lähtevän ketjuista mihinkään. Ehkä sitä varisee matkalle, mutta tuota ajatusta vahamössöstä en ymmärrä.

Ei minulla sen kanssa ole ollut ongelmia sateellakaan. Ainoa moittiminen tulee ketjujen ja rattaisen ruostumisesta talvella, mutta ei minua pieni pintaruoste suuremmin huoleta, kun se lähtee ajamalla pois.

----------


## Laroute

> Yksi parhaista voiteluaineista on parafiinin ja parafiiniöljyn seos, joka kuumennetaan juoksevaksi ja ketjuja uitetaan siinä n. 10 min. Parafiini tunkeutuu sinne minne pitääkin eli niveliin. Voimansiirto pysyy puhtaana ja kestää pitkään yhdellä käsittelyllä! Ceramicspeedin testin mukaan tehohäviö muihin voiteluihin verrattuna pienin.
> 
> https://www.ceramicspeed.com/media/3...s-combined.pdf



Itse teen parafiini käsittelyn kerran viikossa ja hyvin pelittää. Askarteluliikkeestä kilon pussi parafiinirakeita ja marketista parafiiniöljyä. Pari desiä rakeita kattilaan ja sitten öljyä perään. Testailee veitsen kärjellä seoksen sopivuutta. Eli, veitsen kärjellä sekoitetaan keittoa ja annetaan sitten veitsen jäähtyä kunnolla. Hiero veitseen jäähtynyttä massaa sormien välissä. Pienen hankauksen jälkeen sen pitää aavistuksen sulaa hankauksen lämmöstä. Jos ei sula, niin hieman lisää öljyä seokseen. Tai, sitten rakeita, jos sulaa heti sormien välissä. Keittämistä juuri sulamislämpötilassa, niin kauan, että mikroporeilu ketjun nivelistä alkaa ja sitten loppuu. Sitten ketjut ylös kattilasta ja ylimääräisten vahojen pyyhkiminen rätillä. Yhdellä seos satsilla tekee useamman viikon käsittelyt. Halpaa ja helppoa, sekä ennen kaikkea puhdas ja kitkaton voimansiirto.

----------


## anzi666

Olen ajanut Squirtilla voidellulla ketjulla nyt pari viikkoa kuivilla keleillä muutaman kymmenen kilsaa noin joka toinen tai kolmas päivä. Aivan mahtavaa ainetta. Ketju ei kerää moskaa ja näyttää aivan uudelta. Välillä olen pyyhkinyt pölyt pinnasta rätillä ja pistänyt yöksi lisää Squirttia. Ennen ajoa pyyhkii ylimääräiset vahat pois. Suosittelen.

----------


## JackOja

> Squirtin kanssa on sekin ongelma, että se tekee normi öljyn kanssa vielä komeamman jankkikerroksen. Eli minusta ei oikein sovi, jos samalla pyörällä ajetaan sateellakin.....



Tuossahan ei varsinaisesti ole kyseessä voiteluaineen ominaisuus vaan käyttäjän virhe.

----------


## oppes

> Itse teen parafiini käsittelyn kerran viikossa ja hyvin pelittää. Askarteluliikkeestä kilon pussi parafiinirakeita ja marketista parafiiniöljyä. Pari desiä rakeita kattilaan ja sitten öljyä perään. Testailee veitsen kärjellä seoksen sopivuutta. Eli, veitsen kärjellä sekoitetaan keittoa ja annetaan sitten veitsen jäähtyä kunnolla. Hiero veitseen jäähtynyttä massaa sormien välissä. Pienen hankauksen jälkeen sen pitää aavistuksen sulaa hankauksen lämmöstä. Jos ei sula, niin hieman lisää öljyä seokseen. Tai, sitten rakeita, jos sulaa heti sormien välissä. Keittämistä juuri sulamislämpötilassa, niin kauan, että mikroporeilu ketjun nivelistä alkaa ja sitten loppuu. Sitten ketjut ylös kattilasta ja ylimääräisten vahojen pyyhkiminen rätillä. Yhdellä seos satsilla tekee useamman viikon käsittelyt. Halpaa ja helppoa, sekä ennen kaikkea puhdas ja kitkaton voimansiirto.



HARRASTUSTA!  :Hymy:  Itsekin jaksan puuhata. Ehkä jonain päivänä tätäkin...

----------


## arctic biker

Jos monella kielellä kirjoitettua  seurataan  tätä ketjujen voitelutinkaa niin riittääkö miljoona sivua ???

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Itse teen parafiini käsittelyn kerran viikossa ja hyvin pelittää. Askarteluliikkeestä kilon pussi parafiinirakeita ja marketista parafiiniöljyä. Pari desiä rakeita kattilaan ja sitten öljyä perään. Testailee veitsen kärjellä seoksen sopivuutta. Eli, veitsen kärjellä sekoitetaan keittoa ja annetaan sitten veitsen jäähtyä kunnolla. Hiero veitseen jäähtynyttä massaa sormien välissä. Pienen hankauksen jälkeen sen pitää aavistuksen sulaa hankauksen lämmöstä. Jos ei sula, niin hieman lisää öljyä seokseen. Tai, sitten rakeita, jos sulaa heti sormien välissä. Keittämistä juuri sulamislämpötilassa, niin kauan, että mikroporeilu ketjun nivelistä alkaa ja sitten loppuu. Sitten ketjut ylös kattilasta ja ylimääräisten vahojen pyyhkiminen rätillä. Yhdellä seos satsilla tekee useamman viikon käsittelyt. Halpaa ja *helppoa*, sekä ennen kaikkea puhdas ja kitkaton voimansiirto.



Kerron verrannoksi oman prosessini. Otan noin kerran viikossa pullon Squirtia käteeni lenkin jälkeen. Asetan pullon nokan ketjua vasten nokka alaspäin ja pyöritän kampia ketjun yhden kierroksen verran. Laitan pullon hyllylle takaisin ja menen suihkuun.

Jos tykkää askerrella, kuten jotkut tykkäävät vaikka laittaa ruokaa, niin silloin tuollainen parafiinijuttu on varmaan todella hyvä, kun tekeminen itsessään on jotain, josta ihminen ilmeisesti nauttii. Helpoksi tuota ei kuitenkaan voi sanoa.

----------


## Vivve

Nyt laitan Squirtin kans kokeiluun. Ketjusta liuotettu nyt kaikki rasvat pois ja Squirtit kehiin. Katsotaan parin viikon päästä kokemukset.

----------


## JohannesP

Perusteellisen liuotinpesun jälkeen oman kokemuksen mukaan käsittely kannattaa uusia melko piakkoin ja varsinkin jos ketju kuulostaa äänekkäältä. Pyyhkäsee aina ketjun ulkopinnan pelkällä liinalla samoiten rissat ja eturattaat. 

Squirt itsessään niin halpaa ainetta, että olen uusinut tällä menetelmällä käsittelyn parin sadan km välein. Pysyy äänettömänä ja puhtaana eikä aikaakan mene kuin muutamia minuutteja.

----------


## Laroute

^^^Niin, askarteluahan tuo on. Puhdistan ketjut myös täydellisesti ennen parafiini dippausta. Varmaankin turhaa hyötyihin nähden, mutta mukavaa puuhastelua.

----------


## frp

Squirt on toki hyvää ainetta, mutta sekin on kuivuttuaankin tahmeaa ja kerää likaa. Toki paljon vähemmän kuin (monet) muut aineet eli en missään nimessä mitään negatiivistä halua sanoa. Käytän sitä osassa pyöristä.

Parafiinisysteemi on toki aikaavievä, mutta ei kovin jos sen tekee aina kolmelle ketjulle kerralla. Lisäksi se säästää aikaa, koska voimaansiirtoa ja ketjua ei tarvitse putsata oikeastaan ollenkaan. Ketjun voi pistää käsittelyyn suoraan ilman mitään puhdistusta, koska niihin ei oikeasti tartu yhtään likaa. Käytettyjä ketjuja voi käsitellä paljain käsin eikä käsiin jää mitään mikä ei toisella kädellä pyyhkäisemällä lähde pois. Nämä kokemukset siis Molten Speed Waxista, joka on valmis parafiinipohjainen tuote (plus muita lisäaineita). Niille en suosittele, joille voimansiirron krominen kiilto on tärkeää, koska ajossa tuota parafiinia murenee pois ja kertyy rattaiden reunoille ennen maahan putoamista ja Molten sisältää myös jotain mustaa lisäainetta.

Esitän myös eriävän mielipiteen väitteestä, että optimaalinen ketju on myös hiljainen. Kyllä vaihdepyörän ketjun on pakko olla väljä ja toimiessaan pitää sitä omaa ääntänsä. Jos se on niin täynnä mömmöjä, ettei siitä tule normaali voimansiirron ääntä, niin silloin mömmöjä on liikaa optimaalisen toiminnan kannalta. Asiaa on tutkittukin, mutta valitettavasti tälläkään kertaa ei ole linkki tallessa.

----------


## Laroute

Olen ehkä hieman kömpelö tuon parafiinipölyn suhteen. En ole siitä kuullut muualla, kuin täällä. Sen pölyäminen on mahdotonta, jos seos on lähellekkään oikea!

----------


## Merckx

> Olen ehkä hieman kömpelö tuon parafiinipölyn suhteen. En ole siitä kuullut muualla, kuin täällä. Sen pölyäminen on mahdotonta, jos seos on lähellekkään oikea!



 :Leveä hymy:  Johan sinä tuoreen vitsin murjaisit!  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Laroute

^En keksi keinoa millä saisin parafiinikäsitellyistä ketjuistani irtoamaan yhtäkään hilse hiukkasta. On tainnut joltain unohtua se parafiiniöljy seoksesta, jos saa valmiista tuotteesta yhdenkin hiukkasen irtaantumaan ketjuista.

Sama rautalangasta väännettynä: Oikein parafiinikäsitellyistä ketjuista ei irtoa koskaan, eikä missään olosuhteissa yhtään mitään.

----------


## frp

^Ehkä tuo Molten on sitten erilainen koostumukseltaan kun nuo itse sekoitellut. Siinä kyllä ketju on käsittelyn jälkeen ihan täynnä tavaraa ja täysin jäykkä kuivuttuaan. Pitää taivutella auki nivelet ja sitten ensimmäisen kilometrin ajon aikana tulee murusina liika pois. Muruset putoo pois, näkyy lähinnä vaihtajan pikkurattaissa, joissa on varmaan öljyjämää niiden laakerista.

----------


## Laroute

^Juu, katsoin tuon Moltenin videon ja on kyllä hilseilevää, koska parafiiniöljy puuttuu. Samalaista hilsettä saa kun sulattaa pelkät parafiinirakeet, ilman parafiini öljyä. Kokeilin kerran ja jäi viimeiseksi kerraksi se kokeilu.

----------


## Twinning

> ^Juu, katsoin tuon Moltenin videon ja on kyllä hilseilevää, koska parafiiniöljy puuttuu. Samalaista hilsettä saa kun sulattaa pelkät parafiinirakeet, ilman parafiini öljyä. Kokeilin kerran ja jäi viimeiseksi kerraksi se kokeilu.



Itse olen käsittänyt, että parafiini- ja ylipäätään vahavoitelun pointti on juuri se, että vahaan ei tartu samalla tavalla lika kuin öljyyn. Jos vahaan sekoittaa öljyä, eikös siinä katoa samalla tuo hyöty?

----------


## paaton

> Itse olen käsittänyt, että parafiini- ja ylipäätään vahavoitelun pointti on juuri se, että vahaan ei tartu samalla tavalla lika kuin öljyyn. Jos vahaan sekoittaa öljyä, eikös siinä katoa samalla tuo hyöty?



Win-Win tilanne. Tulee enemmän kaivattua askartelua, kun vahan kanssa pääsee myös pesemään ketjuja ennen uutta käsittelyä.

----------


## Laroute

^^Parafiiniöljyä sekoitetaan ainoastaan sen verran, että se rikkoo kovan parafiinin rakenteen. Jäähdyttyään seos on taas kiinteässä muodossa, mutta siihen on saatu pieni sitko, joka pitää sen hyvin ketjussa, eikä pöly tartu. Ylempänä kerroinkin kuinka veitsen terällä on hyvä arvioida seoksen laatua. Eli, jäähtyneessä veitsessä on seosta. Jos se kynnellä raaputtaen hilseilee, niin hieman lisää öljyä. Kun veitsen terää hieroo sormien välissä, niin vaha hetken päästä hieman alkaa sulamaan ja tuntuu liukkaalta. Silloin se on hyvä. Jos se tuntuu helposti rasvaiselta, kun hieroo, niin liikaa öljyä.

----------


## sampo12

> ^^Parafiiniöljyä sekoitetaan ainoastaan sen verran, että se rikkoo kovan parafiinin rakenteen. Jäähdyttyään seos on taas kiinteässä muodossa, mutta siihen on saatu pieni sitko, joka pitää sen hyvin ketjussa, eikä pöly tartu. Ylempänä kerroinkin kuinka veitsen terällä on hyvä arvioida seoksen laatua. Eli, jäähtyneessä veitsessä on seosta. Jos se kynnellä raaputtaen hilseilee, niin hieman lisää öljyä. Kun veitsen terää hieroo sormien välissä, niin vaha hetken päästä hieman alkaa sulamaan ja tuntuu liukkaalta. Silloin se on hyvä. Jos se tuntuu helposti rasvaiselta, kun hieroo, niin liikaa öljyä.



Kysyn aidosta mielenkiinnosta (osa tuntuu hieman sarkastisesti suhtautuvan tähän), että miten homma toimii märällä ja talvella? Miten vahat ylipäätään kestää märän ja kylmän? Toi vois olla itselle ihan toimiva ratkasu, koska kierrätän 3 ketjua niin mokoma tarvis tehdä pari kertaa vuoteen jos toimii joka kelillä. Menee siis semmonen 500 km lisäämättä ollenkaan? Nyt oon menny lähinnä perus öljyllä ja hyväksynyt paskan kerääntymisen, koska öljy toimii ympäri vuoden suht samalla tavalla. 

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Laroute

> Win-Win tilanne. Tulee enemmän kaivattua askartelua, kun vahan kanssa pääsee myös pesemään ketjuja ennen uutta käsittelyä.



En pidä tuota viikottaista viiden minuutin puuhastelua kohtuuttomana ajanhukkana. Jotkuthan pesevät ajohousunsakin joka lenkin jälkeen ja sykevyöt. No, tärkeintä kuitenkin, että jokainen pitää kalustostaan huolta haluamallaan tavalla.

----------


## Laroute

^^En ole vahausta käyttänyt rospuuttokeleillä, koska ajelen silloin rospuuttopyörillä, joiden huolto on satunnaista ja hyväksyn niiden ketjujen oljyämisen. Sade hieman lyhentää vahauksen kestoa. Muuten mainio kesäkelien ratkaisu minulle. Grillauksen ohella homma hoituu terassilla.

----------


## Twinning

> ^^Parafiiniöljyä sekoitetaan ainoastaan sen verran, että se rikkoo kovan parafiinin rakenteen. Jäähdyttyään seos on taas kiinteässä muodossa, mutta siihen on saatu pieni sitko, joka pitää sen hyvin ketjussa, eikä pöly tartu. Ylempänä kerroinkin kuinka veitsen terällä on hyvä arvioida seoksen laatua. Eli, jäähtyneessä veitsessä on seosta. Jos se kynnellä raaputtaen hilseilee, niin hieman lisää öljyä. Kun veitsen terää hieroo sormien välissä, niin vaha hetken päästä hieman alkaa sulamaan ja tuntuu liukkaalta. Silloin se on hyvä. Jos se tuntuu helposti rasvaiselta, kun hieroo, niin liikaa öljyä.



Paljonko tuo sitten tuo lisää kestoa voitelulle suhteessa siihen, ettei lisäisi öljyä ollenkaan?

Itselle täysin puskista tullut väite tuo, että tämä olisi ainoa paikka, jossa vahan hilseilystä puhutaan, sillä itse missään muualla en ole nähnyt mainittavan tuota öljyn sekoittamista vahaan, vaan nimenomaan hilseilyä pidetään normaalina eikä sinänsä haitallisena seikkana.

e. Esim. Velonews kun testaili voiteluaineita yhteistyössä Friction Factsin kanssa, parhaaksi voitelevuudeltaan ja liansiedoltaan arvioitiin juuri pelkkä sulatettu parafiinivaha, joka testaajien mukaan kestää kuivalla satoja maileja.

----------


## paaton

> ^^En ole vahausta käyttänyt rospuuttokeleillä, koska ajelen silloin rospuuttopyörillä, joiden huolto on satunnaista ja hyväksyn niiden ketjujen oljyämisen. Sade hieman lyhentää vahauksen kestoa. Muuten mainio kesäkelien ratkaisu minulle. Grillauksen ohella homma hoituu terassilla.



Juu, kyllä minäkin tuohon siis uskon. Ja juurikin noin tehtynä, eli kesällä ja kuivalla kelillä. Toimisi varmaan hyvin etelässä, jossa ei sada juuri koskaan.Rospuuttokelillä tietystikkin kunnon öljyt. Ei vaan pysty eikä kykene.

Tuo rsv ihmeaine on kuin ohutta öljyä. Eli ei kerää likaa mitenkään kamalasti, mutta ei missään nimessä ole vahoja vastaavaa ainetta. Liukasta on. Jos pysyy sateella, niin jää varmaan käyttöön. Spray purkki on kyllä helvetin keksintö.

----------


## Laroute

^^Heh, näin me elämme omissa kuplissamme. Itsellenikin tuo kova parafiini vaha hilseilyineen tuli vasta tämän ketjun myötä tutuksi. Ainoa parafiini hilseilykokemukseni on se kun kerran piruuttaan kokeilin ilman öljyä. Ketju kyllä toimi hyvin, mutta en pitänyt siitä hilseilystä ja palasin taas omaan seokseeni öljyineen. En ollut siitä koskaan kuullut puhuttavankaan. Olen kykenemätön vertailemaan näiden vahaustyyppien paremmuutta. Molemmat varmasti hyviä.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Sama rautalangasta väännettynä: Oikein parafiinikäsitellyistä ketjuista ei irtoa koskaan, eikä missään olosuhteissa yhtään mitään.



Siis ketju kestää ikuisesti käyttöä, koska ns. venymä on ketjun kulumista, jossa siitä irtoaa  pieniä hiukkasia.

----------


## SBIAN

Eikö ihan normi teflon aerosoli ole oikeain sopiva ja hyvä ketjujen voitelu aine esim. Motip

----------


## arctic biker

> Eikö ihan normi teflon aerosoli ole oikeain sopiva ja hyvä ketjujen voitelu aine esim. Motip



Ei ole.

----------


## TERU

^Näin se on, jos haluaa pitää riman matalalla, niin ostaa Shimanon tai Zefalin tippaöljyä märälle ja kuivalle ajosäälle, niin liikutaan normitasolla, noin ajan omillani, enkä pese tehtaan rasvaa ketjun sielusta pois. Tämän on toinenkin partasetä hyväksi todennut, toinen on jo edesmennyt.

Joo, eikä öljyä tule holvata öljysheikkien tapaan...

----------


## SBIAN

> Ei ole.




Ja mikä on syy??

----------


## Twinning

> Ja mikä on syy??



Kyllä tuo varmaan ihan pätevää ainetta on. Näyttäisi olevan ohennettua mineraaliöljyä Teflonilla lisättynä, ja käyttöturvallisuustiedotteen perusteella samaa kamaa myynnissä myös Motip Cycling -brändättynä. Miksei toimisi siinä kuin moni muukin fillarikäyttöön myyty öljy.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Nyt pari viikkoa squirt lubea käyttäneenä voin suositella kyseistä ainetta. Ei tosiaan kerää likaa samalla tavalla kuin öljypohjaiset voiteluaineet. Squirtin kanssa ketju on tosin vähän äänekkäämpi, kuin öljypohjaisten aineiden kanssa, mutta eiköhän siihenkin totu.

----------


## Jeesu

Tuli tehtyä tällainen. Muc-Offin ja CeramicSpeedin ei tarvitse enää kinata kummalla on maailman nopein ketjuöljy.

http://rexskiwax.com/fi/bike/rex-bla...mond-ketjuoljy

----------


## Sambolo

Jännä että google ei tuota oikeen mitään tuloksia tuosta, tai sitten en osaa.

----------


## Jeesu

Tunti sitten laitettiin Rexin nettisivuille, niin eipä tuosta ole hirveästi googlattavaa vielä. http://www.rex.fi/fi/bike/rex-black-diamond-ketjuoljy

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Black Diamond testissä....ja Instassa myös arvonta!





https://www.instagram.com/p/B1yE6JNhZWf/

----------


## MRe

Eikös tuosta ollut jo Fillari-lehdessä mainos. Muistaakseni melko edullista, EURon per millilitra...

----------


## MRe

> enkä pese tehtaan rasvaa ketjun sielusta pois.
> 
> Joo, eikä öljyä tule holvata öljysheikkien tapaan...



Tämä. Ja uutena opin viime viikolla, että brakleenilla pyyhkii uudesta ketjusta ne rasvat ulkopinnalta (sivuista) pois. Siis brakleenia rättiin ja sillä pyyhkii, niin ei kerää hiekkaakaan niin.

Itse en jaksa oikein uskoa näiden ketjuöljyjen käänteentekevyyteen harrastekäytössä.

----------


## Jyri K

Onko uudesta Rexistä jo kokemuksia. Onko yhtä sottaava kun se vanha.

----------


## Plus

^ Black Diamondia on kehitetty useamman vuoden ja usean kymmenen tuhannen kilometrin ajan. Testilabraan viedään sen jälkeen vain ne öljyt, jotka on jo todettu toimiviksi käytännössä. Testilabran tulosten perusteella valitaan lopulliset versiot. Koko testitiimi on sitä mieltä, että tuote on vielä parempi kuin Domestique.

----------


## JiiPee

> Itse en jaksa oikein uskoa näiden ketjuöljyjen käänteentekevyyteen harrastekäytössä.



Joka uskossaan horjuu joutuu kadotukseen mutta horjumaton on autuas  :Vink:

----------


## kauris

Hauska kun testiraportin mukaan black diamond + race day aiheutti suuremman vastuksen kuin pelkkä black diamond. No ehkä niitä ei ole tarkoitettu käytettäväksi yhdessä. 
Mutta tästä sotkemisesta ei ole siis tietoa. Ainakaan riippumatonta käyttäjäkokemusta, kun vasta julkaistiin. Ja Plus vastasi vähän sivuun kysymyksestä  :Hymy: 
Eli parempi (ainakin hieman) kuin vanha mutta millä kriteereillä. Epäilen että lähinnä watteja ja pysyvyyttä painotettu, koska alimmilla wateilla kilpailijoihin verrattuna on oikeutetusti helppo mainostaa ja myydä. 

Noin muutoin on kyllä mielenkiintoinen aihe, kun olemme jaksaneet jo 45 sivun verran tästä keskustella. Ja tämä ei toki ole edes ainoa otsikko aiheesta. 
Täydellinen öljy/vaha on kyllä minulla edelleen löytymättä. Tällä hetkellä olen palannut Squirtteihin ja niitä ennen oli Rex (jota käytän kahteen pyörään edelleen kunnes purkki loppuu). Holmenkollen varteenotettavista vaihtoehdoista vielä kokeilematta. Koska en kisaa mutta tykkään puhtaasta pyörästä, aivan viimeinen watti ei ole niin oleellinen, kuin ketjun puhtaana pysyminen tai edes helppo puhdistettavuus. Toimivuus myös kylmässä ja märässä edellytys talvi- ja maastokäyttössä oleviin pyöriin. Maantiepyöräni osalta sillä taas ei ole mitään väliä. Myöskään kesto ei niin tärkeä, jos sentään ainakin parisataa vaikka selviää ja jos lisääminen on helppoa ja riittoisuus suhteessa hintaan ei muodostu älyttömäksi. Esim Rexin Domestique on toki litrahinnaltaan kallista mutta toisaalta osoittautunut riittoisaksi eli hinta ei ole ongelma. Sotkevuus sen sijaan ärsyttää ja lisäksi sen laittaminen on toki vähän työlästä mutta menettelee (joka rullaan erikseen pieni rullan yli viistosti vedetty noro ainetta kuten jossain ohjeessa näytettiin). 
Squirtista sanottakoot että kyllä sekin toki sotkee mutta ehkä vähemmän ja eri tavalla. Squirtin mustaksi muuttunutta vahaa esim kertyy takarissoihin kerros siihen ketjulinjan alle ja ei se noin vain peruspesussa siitä katoa. Saati itsestään tipu pois. Pienellä talttapääruuvarilla tai sopivasti maasta löytyvällä pienellä tikulla niitä välillä raapaisee siitä ajankuluksi pyörän puhdistuksen ohessa pois.

----------


## marco1

Holmenkolin tökötti on oma suosikki, kestää pitkään sekalaisessa maastoajossa ja pysyy melko puhtaana. Putsaus helppoa, rätillä ketjun pyyhkäisy riittää ja satunnainen rissojen kaivelu. En ole poistanut tehdasrasvoja ketjuista, pinnasta vaan pahimmat jollain liuottimella kostutetulla rätillä. 

Pikkupullossa oleva versio toimii parhaiten, spray -versio tuntuu puhaltavan pelkkää liuotinta ja varsinainen voide jää korkkiin. Ehkäpä tuota sprayta voi käyttää uuden ketjun puhdistamiseen tehdasrasvoista.

----------


## Moska

> Holmenkolin tökötti on oma suosikki, kestää pitkään sekalaisessa maastoajossa ja pysyy melko puhtaana. Putsaus helppoa, rätillä ketjun pyyhkäisy riittää ja satunnainen rissojen kaivelu. En ole poistanut tehdasrasvoja ketjuista, .



Samanlaisia kokemuksia, aiemmin käyttänyt mugoffin dry ja wet lubeja useampaa laatua, vanhempaa rexiä yms, mutta Holmennkoll suhteellisen siistiä ja kosteuden kesto oikeastikin hyvä.

----------


## Ripee

Tätä Squirt Lubea tullut kokeiltua. Vahamainen ja äkkiseltään ei paskakaan tuohon kamalasti tartu. Ehkä hieman jäykempää öljyihin nähden? Onko muilla kokemuksia kyseisestä aineesta?
https://www.bike24.com/p2233968.html

----------


## JackOja

> ...Squirt Lubea ... Onko muilla kokemuksia kyseisestä aineesta?



Tää topicci on täynnä kokemuksia kyseisestä aineesta. Tosi hyvä voiteluaine. 

Itsellä vielä puolen litran purkista ~kolmasosa jäljellä vaikka vuosia käytetty. Edelleen odotan, että loppuisi niin voisi kokeilla muitakin... Rexiä ja Holmenkollia.





> Paitsi että se tarttuu rulliin ja kerää möhnää ...



En ole huomannut.

----------


## paaton

> Tää topicci on täynnä kokemuksia kyseisestä aineesta. Tosi hyvä voiteluaine.



Paitsi että se tarttuu rulliin ja kerää möhnää  :Hymy:  Joko läks taas?

----------


## JackOja

> ... Joko läks taas?



Pitäiskö jonkun taas myös siteerata sitä vanhaa hippiä?

----------


## Jeesu

> Hauska kun testiraportin mukaan black diamond + race day aiheutti suuremman vastuksen kuin pelkkä black diamond. No ehkä niitä ei ole tarkoitettu käytettäväksi yhdessä. 
> Mutta tästä sotkemisesta ei ole siis tietoa. Ainakaan riippumatonta käyttäjäkokemusta, kun vasta julkaistiin. Ja Plus vastasi vähän sivuun kysymyksestä 
> Eli parempi (ainakin hieman) kuin vanha mutta millä kriteereillä. Epäilen että lähinnä watteja ja pysyvyyttä painotettu, koska alimmilla wateilla kilpailijoihin verrattuna on oikeutetusti helppo mainostaa ja myydä. 
> 
> Noin muutoin on kyllä mielenkiintoinen aihe, kun olemme jaksaneet jo 45 sivun verran tästä keskustella. Ja tämä ei toki ole edes ainoa otsikko aiheesta. 
> Täydellinen öljy/vaha on kyllä minulla edelleen löytymättä. Tällä hetkellä olen palannut Squirtteihin ja niitä ennen oli Rex (jota käytän kahteen pyörään edelleen kunnes purkki loppuu). Holmenkollen varteenotettavista vaihtoehdoista vielä kokeilematta. Koska en kisaa mutta tykkään puhtaasta pyörästä, aivan viimeinen watti ei ole niin oleellinen, kuin ketjun puhtaana pysyminen tai edes helppo puhdistettavuus. Toimivuus myös kylmässä ja märässä edellytys talvi- ja maastokäyttössä oleviin pyöriin. Maantiepyöräni osalta sillä taas ei ole mitään väliä. Myöskään kesto ei niin tärkeä, jos sentään ainakin parisataa vaikka selviää ja jos lisääminen on helppoa ja riittoisuus suhteessa hintaan ei muodostu älyttömäksi. Esim Rexin Domestique on toki litrahinnaltaan kallista mutta toisaalta osoittautunut riittoisaksi eli hinta ei ole ongelma. Sotkevuus sen sijaan ärsyttää ja lisäksi sen laittaminen on toki vähän työlästä mutta menettelee (joka rullaan erikseen pieni rullan yli viistosti vedetty noro ainetta kuten jossain ohjeessa näytettiin). 
> Squirtista sanottakoot että kyllä sekin toki sotkee mutta ehkä vähemmän ja eri tavalla. Squirtin mustaksi muuttunutta vahaa esim kertyy takarissoihin kerros siihen ketjulinjan alle ja ei se noin vain peruspesussa siitä katoa. Saati itsestään tipu pois. Pienellä talttapääruuvarilla tai sopivasti maasta löytyvällä pienellä tikulla niitä välillä raapaisee siitä ajankuluksi pyörän puhdistuksen ohessa pois.



Hyvä huomio RDS:n häviämisestä Black Diamondille. uudella öljyllä ollaan päästy sille tasolle, että ainakaan laboratorio-olosuhteissa RDS ei enää tuo hyötyä wattien suhteen. RDS on alunperin tehty suojaamaan ketjua kontaminaatiolta, plussana tullut wattisäästöt.

Black Diamond vähentää tarvetta Race Day Sprayn käytölle, mutta märissä ja likaisissa olosuhteissa sille on kyllä paikkansa.

Riippumatonta käyttäjäkokemusta ei luonnollisesti ole, sillä keskeneräisiä tuotteita vartioidaan meillä melko tarkasti. Suksivoidepuolella on joskus tapahtunut "vuotoja", niin näitä ei hirveästi levitellä kuin luotettaville tahoille. Toki kun saamme tuotteen markkinoille, alkaa kehuja ja risuja tulemaan -varmaan tännekin.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Tämä. Ja uutena opin viime viikolla, että brakleenilla pyyhkii uudesta ketjusta ne rasvat ulkopinnalta (sivuista) pois. Siis brakleenia rättiin ja sillä pyyhkii, niin ei kerää hiekkaakaan niin.
> 
> Itse en jaksa oikein uskoa näiden ketjuöljyjen käänteentekevyyteen harrastekäytössä.



Kantsii joskus kokeilla, meinaan itekin käytin normaaleja öljyjä, + pesin voimansiirron aika tiheään puhtaaksi, toi oli ihan toimiva ratkaisu, mitä nyt kuivan kelin öljyllä liikenteessä ollessa vesisade aiheutti aina karmeeta kitinää, mut toi prosessi ylipäänsä vei aikaa jonkun verran, koska haluun et voimansiirto on puhdas. Tiesin kyllä vanhojen Frictionfactsin testien pohjalta että parafiinivoitelu ois kova juttu tehohävikin minimoinnin kannalta, mut se ketjujen keittely yms. oli ihan "nogo", vaikkakin ketjut tuolla tapaa kestäisivätkin pidempään ilman uudelleenvoitelua, eivätkä keräis kakkaa niin pahasti. 

Toi Rex olikin sitten aikamoinen ylläri, olin aika skeptinen aluksi, mut hei...pienestä purkista saikin vieläkin paremman voitelun kuin toi työläs parafiinikäsittely tosi helpolla ja ketjujen putsaukseen jne. menevä aika väheni oleellisesti. Kisapyörissä tietysti lämmittää myös mieltä se että tietää ajavansa maailman nopeimmalla öljyllä... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Pitäiskö jonkun taas myös siteerata sitä vanhaa hippiä?



"Sä et vaan osaa"?

----------


## JackOja

^eiku Sheldonia, että se ketjuissa uutena olevan mönjä on parasta mitä ikinä voi olla.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Squirtista sanottakoot että kyllä sekin toki sotkee mutta ehkä vähemmän ja eri tavalla. Squirtin mustaksi muuttunutta vahaa esim kertyy takarissoihin kerros siihen ketjulinjan alle ja ei se noin vain peruspesussa siitä katoa. Saati itsestään tipu pois. Pienellä talttapääruuvarilla tai sopivasti maasta löytyvällä pienellä tikulla niitä välillä raapaisee siitä ajankuluksi pyörän puhdistuksen ohessa pois.



Saman tulee tekemään myös Holmenkol sitten kun sitä kokeilet. Jonkin verranhan kertymistä vähentää kun muistaa että näihin vahoihin pätee sama kuin öljyihin eli ennen ensimmäistä ajoa voitelun jälkeen rätillä kevyesti pyyhkien ylimääräinen pois.

Rissat ole mielestäni melko onnistuneesti pyyhkinyt puhtaaksi rätillä (lue: vanhalla kangaspalalla), yksi puoli kerrallaan, kampea pyörittäen. 


Viime kädessä voitelu ja puhdistaminen on vähän semmoinen maailmankatsomuksellinenkin kysymys. Jos tykkää siitä että ketju ja pakka ovat yhtä puhtaita ja miltei kiiltäviä kuin pakkauksestaan otettuina, se vaatii omanlaisensa aineet ja menetelmät. Jos ei haittaa ettei ketjun ja pakan alkuperäisestä väristä ole kuin tietty aavistus eikä ole innokas kierrrättämään ketjuja, vahoilla pääsee mielestäni vaivattomimmin suhteellisen hyvään ja luullakseni täysin riittäväänkin tulokseen.

----------


## OJ

Kun täällä on raati koolla, niin minkäkokoinen ultraäänipesuri olisi parhaimman kokoinen ketjujen ja muiden fillariosien pesuun? Riittääko joku 3 litran pesuri vai pitäisiko olla vähintään 6L tilavuus?

----------


## paaton

> Kun täällä on raati koolla, niin minkäkokoinen ultraäänipesuri olisi parhaimman kokoinen ketjujen ja muiden fillariosien pesuun? Riittääko joku 3 litran pesuri vai pitäisiko olla vähintään 6L tilavuus?



Mahdollisimman pieni, niin ei vie paljoa tilaa niiden leipäkoneiden ja muiden yläkaapissa olevien laitteiden kanssa. Ainakin tuollainen perus motonetin suristin on kohtuu turha ostos.

----------


## JohannesP

^ samaa mieltä. Kaapista löytyy joku halpa tarjouksesta ostettu parin litran pieni suristin ja jäänyt muutamaan käyttökertaan. Olen laittanut ketjun minigrip-pussiin liuottimen kera ja muuten säiliö täyteen tulikuumaa vettä. Kyllä silläkin puhdasta tulee, mutta e ihan niin helppoa mitä kuvittelin. Varsinkin öljypitoiset aineet on tiukassa ja ainakin yhden kerran saa liuottimen vaihtaa välissä ja ketjulle näyttää rättiä useemman kerran.

Jos todella likainen ketju niin olen todennut helpommaksi ja nopeimmaksi (turhaksikin haukutun) park toolin -ketjupesurin näin kerrostaloasujalle. Ei kulu liuotintakaan niin paljoa, kun parin pyörän voimansiirron saa samalla kertaa putsattua. Harjaakin tullut käytettyä, mutta pesurilla lähtee helpommin ketjun sisältä kaikki hiekanmurut. Squirt ei pahemmin sotke takapakkaa niin se on nopea putsata irrottamatta. 

Ei ole kokemusta pyöräkäytössä noista isommista teollisuuskäyttöön suunnatuista, mutta kalliit ketjunpesut niillä saisi aikaan. Muiden fillariosien putsaamiseen ei ole myöskään kokemusta.

----------


## STN

> Jos todella likainen ketju niin olen todennut helpommaksi ja nopeimmaksi (turhaksikin haukutun) park toolin -ketjupesurin näin kerrostaloasujalle. Ei kulu liuotintakaan niin paljoa, kun parin pyörän voimansiirron saa samalla kertaa putsattua. Harjaakin tullut käytettyä, mutta pesurilla lähtee helpommin ketjun sisältä kaikki hiekanmurut.



Se on kätevä laite eikä sotkekaan oikein käytettynä kovasti. Itsellä tippa tai pari putoaa, mutta ei merkittävästi. Ja se Park Toolin Chain Bite vai mikä se on, sen kun varastoi purkkiin se erottuu lika pohjalle ja kirkas neste päälle ja voi käyttää sen kirkkaan osion uudestaan.  Muc-Offin Drivetrain cleaner ei vissiin tätä tee, en tiedä.

----------


## sampo12

Menee vähän offtopic, mutta tämmönen tarjous osu silmään jos kysyjää kiinnostaa
https://www.tuontitukku.fi/tuote/ult...=6438168092430

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Menee vähän offtopic, mutta tämmönen tarjous osu silmään jos kysyjää kiinnostaa
> https://www.tuontitukku.fi/tuote/ult...=6438168092430
> 
> Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kovat on alennukset. Only for you.

----------


## Jyri K

Ihan ok pesuri tuo on. Minulla ollut pari vuotta. Maksoin jotain + 200 € aikanaan. Hyvä hinta.

----------


## AntonS

Ekaa kertaa käytän tätä foorumia. Toivottavasti menee oikealle palstalle.
Täällä oli tuosta Pinelinestä aiemmin kirjoitettu. Nuo valmiit puhdistusaineputelit Biltemasta ei ole kovin riittoisia, joten aattelin opetella käyttämään tuota. Millähän suhteella sitä uskoltaa ketjupesuriin laittaa? Ja pitäisikö huuhdella sen jälkeen vedellä vai voiko laittaa oljyt päällee kun on kuivannut rätillä pesun jälkeen? Kerrostalossa tuo vedellä huuhtelu olisi vähän hankala toteuttaa.
Kiitos jo etukäteen!

----------


## mattipuh

Ite pesen muc offin mömmöllä pesurilla ketjut ja voitelu rexin parafiinipohjaisesella - hyvin pelittää ja voimansiirto on täysin äänetön

----------


## AntonS

Ilmeisesti tarkoitat Rex Domestique öljyä. Täytyy ottaa kokeiluun. Tarkoitin ilmeisesti tuota Muc Off Bio divertain cleaneria? Ehkä tuon Pinelinen jälkeen jos se ei tunnu sopivalta.

Jos joku osaa sanoa tuosta Pinelinen sekoitussuhteesta ja huuhtelusta, niin ilolla otetaan neuvoja vastaan. Sitä on sen verta reilu pönttö, että parempi olisi oppia käyttämään.

----------


## perttime

> ^eiku Sheldonia, että se ketjuissa uutena olevan mönjä on parasta mitä ikinä voi olla.



Vähän tuon suuntaisesti oon mennyt. Uudesta ketjusta vain pinnassa olevat rasvat pois joko kuivalla rätillä tai CRC:llä kostutetulla. Sitten pintaan joko vaha tai joku kuiva voiteluaine.

----------


## paaton

Minä tiputan sen hiekkajankissa olevan ketjun wurthin rost off 5l purkin pohjalle. Ravistelen ja annan hautua siellä jonkin aikaa. 
Pyyhkäisy rätillä ja uusi öljy pintaan.

----------


## Twinning

> Ekaa kertaa käytän tätä foorumia. Toivottavasti menee oikealle palstalle.
> Täällä oli tuosta Pinelinestä aiemmin kirjoitettu. Nuo valmiit puhdistusaineputelit Biltemasta ei ole kovin riittoisia, joten aattelin opetella käyttämään tuota. Millähän suhteella sitä uskoltaa ketjupesuriin laittaa? Ja pitäisikö huuhdella sen jälkeen vedellä vai voiko laittaa oljyt päällee kun on kuivannut rätillä pesun jälkeen? Kerrostalossa tuo vedellä huuhtelu olisi vähän hankala toteuttaa.
> Kiitos jo etukäteen!



Pinelinen ohjeissa käsketään tekemään huuhtelu vedellä. Tuon ja liuottimiin verrattuna heikohkon tehon vuoksi omasta mielestä Pineline ei voimansiirron puhdistukseen erityisen hyvä aine ole, vaikka se täällä on usein mainittukin. Siistimmin homma hoituu jollain sovelluksella tuosta, mitä paaton edellä kirjoittaa, eli käyttäisin tehokasta, ilman jämiä haihtuvaa liuotinainetta joko ketjua erillisessä purkissa/pullossa ravistellen tai ketjupesurissa. Näin ei tarvitse vesihuuhtelua eikä tule ylimääräistä ongelmajätettä likaisten huuhteluvesien muodossa. Itse liuottimen voi käyttää samaan hommaan lukuisia kertoja, kun antaa sakan valua säilytysastian pohjalle. Aromaatittomassa mineraalitärpätissä on omaan makuun erinomainen yhdistelmä tehoa, varsin turvallista käyttöä ja alhaista hintaa.

----------


## oppes

Tää ketjun öljyäminen kuuluu kyllä kestoklassikoihin. Jokaisella on oma mielipiteensä ja uskomuksensa/kokemuksensa. So be it... Jokainen autuaaksi uskollaan. Kukaan ei voine täällä *todistaa* oman agendansa tai mielipiteensä oikeutta. Kokemuksien jako toki on hyödyllistä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Jokaisella on oma mielipiteensä ja uskomuksensa/kokemuksensa....



Totta munassa! Ei kai kellään kenenkään toisen kokemusta voi olla? Tai mielipidettä?





> Kukaan ei voine täällä *todistaa* oman agendansa tai mielipiteensä oikeutta...



Miksi se pitäisi *todistaa*?

----------


## Firlefanz

> Totta munassa! Ei kai kellään kenenkään toisen kokemusta voi olla? Tai mielipidettä?



Mielipiteen voi silti siekailematta ottaa omakseen ja kokemukset voi esittää ominaan?

https://www.derbaranski.de/blog/kett...lten-speed-wax
https://www.derbaranski.de/blog/die-...lten-speed-wax
https://cycling.claude.de/2019/07/17...aranski-kette/

(Sopivat ainakin kuvien katseluun, saksankielen luetun ymmärtämisen harjoitteluun ja Google Translaten käännösten (Ger-Eng) ihmettelyyn.)

----------


## AntonS

Tosiaan vaikuttaa siltä että tapoja on monia  :Hymy: . Eniten kiinnostaa tietääkö joku voiko Pinelinellä esim 1/5 vesiseoksella ajella huoletta ketjupesurilla ilman että huuhtelee vai pilaako tällä tavalla ketjut?

Luin toki kyljestä, että suhde mielummin 1/10-1/30, mutta käyttöaiheet on pullon kyljessä kovin eri kuin likaiset ketjut.

Kerran olen nyt käsittelyn tehnyt ja hyvältä tuntuvat. Hiukan kyllä mietityttää tuo kun purkissa lukee että pitää huuhdella. Tämä menettely kävisi itsestäni vähän turhan työlääksi. Ehkä siirryn johonkin valmiiseen aineseen kuten aiemmin mainittu Muc Off. Ei tuokaan kallista ole ja riittoissa varsinkin jos käyttää aineen useampaan kertaa.

Mutta kiitos hyvistä vinkeistä!

----------


## ealex

Pinelinen sopiva sekoitussuhde ketjujen pesuun voisi olla 1:3. Saippua-tyyppisiä pesuaineita pitää huuhdella hyvin runsaalla vedellä, sekoitussuhteesta huolimatta, koska sellaiset pesuaineet hajottavat rasvoja. Mutta jos käytetään rasvaa liottavia aineita, kuten vaikkapa valopetrolia, niin ei tarvitse huuhdella. Kun sellainen pesuaine haihtuu - tilalle jää siihen liuennut rasva.

----------


## Rullaa&

Onkos muut kokeilleet smoove lubea? Mulla on ollut keväästä lähtien käytössä asiointipyörässä ja maastopyörässä. Plussana on uskomattoman pitkään ketjussa pysyvä voitelu. Ei edes vesikelistä taikka fillarin pesusta tunnu huuhtoutuvan poies. Miinuksena vois olla hankalahko voiteleminen ja pitkä kuivumisaika. Ainetta menee myös aika paljon yhdellä voitelukerralla, koska suurin osa tuosta taitaa olla vettä, joka haihtuu sitten pois jättäen vaha-öljyseoksen ketjuun.  Jonkin verran kertyy myös rissoihin ja eturattaaseen muhjua, mutta ei mitään mikä ei pyyhkäisemällä lähtisi. 

Harmi vaan, että kyseisen aineen saatavuus on vähän niin ja näin. Ebayn kautta kyllä pystyy tilaamaan, mutta suhteessa tulee aika kova hinta toimituskuluineen. Tässä bike radarin arvostelu ko mönjästä, jos jotakuta kiinnostelee.

----------


## paaton

> Pinelinen sopiva sekoitussuhde ketjujen pesuun voisi olla 1:3. Saippua-tyyppisiä pesuaineita pitää huuhdella hyvin runsaalla vedellä, sekoitussuhteesta huolimatta, koska sellaiset pesuaineet hajottavat rasvoja. Mutta jos käytetään rasvaa liottavia aineita, kuten vaikkapa valopetrolia, niin ei tarvitse huuhdella. Kun sellainen pesuaine haihtuu - tilalle jää siihen liuennut rasva.



Tai tuota rost-offia. Samaa ainetta siis käytetään suojaöljynä. Pesee yllättävän tehokkaasti ja ketjun sisään jää öljykalvo.

Pelkällä liuottimella(rasvanpoistoaineella), tai saippualla pestessä ketju pitäisi minusta uittaa öljyssä, tai ainakin olla tosi huolellinen öljyämisen kanssa.

----------


## Teemu H

Rupesin käyttämään Squirt Lubea. Teenkö jotain väärin, kun lenkin jälkeen ketjuissa on sitä ikävää keltaista pintaa jonkin verran näkyvillä?

Uusiin ketjuihin laitoin, ja degreaserilla puhdistin ne ensin. Omasta mielestäni laitoin Squirtia riittävästi, eli aika runsaasti. Onhan nyt tietysti haastavat kelit, ja pitkiä märkiä lenkkejä on ollut. Onko Squirt Lube väärä voiteluaine näille keleille?

----------


## Plus

Squirt on vesi–vaha emulsio, eli ei kestä märällä kelillä ajoa. Mikä vedellä tulee, se vedellä lähtee... Reilusti saa ketjuun laittaakin, koska pullon sisällöstä on noin 90% vettä.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Squirt on vesi–vaha emulsio, eli ei kestä märällä kelillä ajoa. Mikä vedellä tulee, se vedellä lähtee... Reilusti saa ketjuun laittaakin, koska pullon sisällöstä on noin 90% vettä.



Virallinen totuus on vahaa 25%, vettä 75%. Mutta kokemus märällä kelillä on juuri tuo, Toisaalta on käyttäjiä jotka ovat hiukan eri mieltä, esim. JackOja on muistaakseni ilmaissut kaikinpuolisen tyytyväisyytensä Squirtiin - ehkäpä hän on ollut osaavampi ja huolellisempi käyttäjä?

Muutenkin Squirt on sellaista säännöllisen lisäämisen vaativa voiteluaine. Muistelisin että riippuen oloista ja käytöstä jo 4-6 tunnin ajon jälkeen pitäisi lisätä. Onneksi putsaamiseen riittää yleensä kevyt harjaus. Ja sehän on syytä muistaa että kannattaa muistaa että ennen lenkille lähtöä Squirtin olisi parempi antaa kuivua yön yli kuin ne hätäisemmän käyttäjän 2-3 tuntia.

Ensimmäisellä kerralla Squirtillä piti voidella ketju kahdesti ja antaa kuivua välillä. Niin tein minäkin - mutta silti lopputulema oli että siirryin Holmenkol Extreme Luben käyttäjäksi. Olen kokenut sen kaikin tavoin paremmaksi. Tosin se ei taida olla yhtä "biodegradeable", mutta sen verran syntinen sallin itseni olla...

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Mikä vedellä tulee, se vedellä lähtee...



Joo, etenkin vesiohenteiset ulkomaalit ja lahonestoaineet, kaikki menee sateen mukana jonnekin.

----------


## cokekola

> Joo, etenkin vesiohenteiset ulkomaalit ja lahonestoaineet, kaikki menee sateen mukana jonnekin.



Ei ihan näinkään. Kannattaa kokeilla vaikkapa maalata laudanpätkä vesiohenteisella lateksilla. Ei taida liueta vedellä enää kovetuttuaan.

----------


## JohannesP

En muista nähneeni Squirtin jäljiltä mitään keltaista pintaa, mutta keräähän se rissoihin irtovahaa kuivallakin kelillä minkä saa pyyhkäisemällä pois.   

Ikuinen väännön aihe vesi- ja liuotinohenteiset vahat, mutta molemmissa plussia ja miinuksia. Tärkeämpää valita oikea aine oikeaan käyttötarkoitukseen. Tälläiseen kosteaan syyskeliin itse valitsisin jotakin muuta kuin vesiohenteista ja varsinkin jos pyörää ei ole tarkoitus pestä esittelykuntoon joka lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## J-ri

> Tai tuota rost-offia. Samaa ainetta siis käytetään suojaöljynä. Pesee yllättävän tehokkaasti ja ketjun sisään jää öljykalvo.
> 
> Pelkällä liuottimella(rasvanpoistoaineella), tai saippualla pestessä ketju pitäisi minusta uittaa öljyssä, tai ainakin olla tosi huolellinen öljyämisen kanssa.




Pinelinea ja ”Tehopesua” käyttänyt ilman laimennusta ketjupesurissa ja muu voimansiirto pensselllä sivellen puhtaaksi, huutelu runsaalla vedellä, ketjun kuivaus rätillä ja uudet öljyt pintaan.
Tulee puhdasta nopeasti ja helposti, käsittely ei ainakaan näytä lisäävän ketjujen kulumista tai ääntä - kerran vuodessa vaihdan ketjut.

----------


## Fat Boy

Kohtuu toimivalta vaikuttaa tämä. Ketjuja kierrätellessä, kun vanhat on käsissä. Liuotinta purkkiin, ketjut likoamaan ja välillä ravistelua. Lopuksi puhdistus rätillä/harjalla/rasvanpoistajalla.

Kuivatus.

Öljyäminen jämäkämmällä vaihteistoöljyllä niin, että ketjut uimaan metalliastiaan, öljy kuumaksi. Sadan asteen kieppeillä alkaa ilma poistua ketjusta, kuplia tulee. Sitten vaan antaa jäähtyä ja notkistunut öljy menee ketjun sisään.

Kun öljy on jäähtynyt, ripustan ketjut astian päälle valumaan ja jossain vaiheessa pyyhin ketjun puhtaaksi öljystä.

Jäykkä öljy kestää varsin pitkään ketjun sisällä.

----------


## JaniM

Aika tarkkaa ketjun kuluman arviointia. Vahattu ketju kestää pitkään:

----------


## oppes

> Kohtuu toimivalta vaikuttaa tämä. Ketjuja kierrätellessä, kun vanhat on käsissä. Liuotinta purkkiin, ketjut likoamaan ja välillä ravistelua. Lopuksi puhdistus rätillä/harjalla/rasvanpoistajalla.
> 
> Kuivatus.
> 
> Öljyäminen jämäkämmällä vaihteistoöljyllä niin, että ketjut uimaan metalliastiaan, öljy kuumaksi. Sadan asteen kieppeillä alkaa ilma poistua ketjusta, kuplia tulee. Sitten vaan antaa jäähtyä ja notkistunut öljy menee ketjun sisään.
> 
> Kun öljy on jäähtynyt, ripustan ketjut astian päälle valumaan ja jossain vaiheessa pyyhin ketjun puhtaaksi öljystä.
> 
> Jäykkä öljy kestää varsin pitkään ketjun sisällä.



Kunnioitukseni HARRASTUKSELLE / Rakkaudelle lajiin.

----------


## Teemu H

> Tälläiseen kosteaan syyskeliin itse valitsisin jotakin muuta kuin vesiohenteista ja varsinkin jos pyörää ei ole tarkoitus pestä esittelykuntoon joka lenkin jälkeen.



Nyt on homma kunnossa, ehkä. Vetäisin viimeksi heti lenkin jälkeen uudet squirtit siihen märälle ketjulle vain, ei ole tullut ruostetta tällä kertaa. En harrasta mitään turhia pyörän pesuja  :Hymy:

----------


## Fat Boy

> Kunnioitukseni HARRASTUKSELLE / Rakkaudelle lajiin.



Tätä ei ehkä pitäisi mainita, koska antamasi kruunu himmenee välittömästi. Tein tuon kaiken työn ohessa, kuumenteluja (vie sen verta aikaa) lukuunottamatta työajalla.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Vetäisin viimeksi heti lenkin jälkeen uudet squirtit siihen märälle ketjulle vain /.../



Tässä tosiaan mitä todennäköisin epätyydyttävään tulokseen johtanut tekijä. Kaikkien vahapohjaisten voiteluaineiden kanssa taitaa olla sama juttu: ketjun pitää pesun tai sadelenkin jälkeen antaa kuivua kunnolla ennen vahan annostelua. (Jotkut "wet extreme" öljyt eivät puolestaan tunnu olevan niin tarkkoja.)

Ja vielä se että parilla ensimmäisellä voitelukerralla on syytä käyttää Squrtia (tai Holmenkolia tms) reilusti enemmän kuin mitä pikkutipoittain voiteluöljyä laittanut on tottunut käyttämään. Myöhemmin selviää vähemmällä (eikä kulutus ainakaan minusta ole ollut kohtuutonta).

----------


## Teemu H

Selvennän vielä, nyt siis juuri tällä viimeisimmällä kerralla vetäisin suoraan sateisen lenkin jälkeen vahat ketjun pintaan. Aikaisemmin vahailin vasta kuivumisen jälkeen, silloin tuli ruostetta. 

Sunnuntaina olen viimeksi ajanut. Ruostetta ei ole ilmaantunut, kävin juuri tallissa katsomassa. Eli kostean ketjun vahaus vaikuttaisi olleen hyvä idea, vastoin kaikkia odotuksia. Ruostetta ei ehtinyt päästä muodostumaan ketjuun, josta voiteluaine oli hävinnyt, koska laitoin heti uutta, se on epätieteellinen teoriani.  :Cool: 

Katsotaan nyt, en ole tosiaan mikään voiteluaineiden pihistelijä muutenkaan, mutta ehkä sitä on nyt kumuloitunut ketjun pintaan riittävä perusmäärä. Hyvältä se näyttää, ei ole mustan törkyinen eikä mähmäinen, kuten öljyllä  :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Joo, niinhän sinä kirjoitit - en vain uskonut että tarkoitit mitä kirjoitit :Sarkastinen:  Mutta pääasia että tulos on hyvä, menetelmällä ei niin väliä.

Tosin voisin haluta sanoa sen että jos Squirt tai Holmenkol on päässyt ketjusta häviämään, sitä ei ole laitettu tarpeeksi ja/tai sen ei ole annettu kuivua kunnolla, s.o. yön yli, ennen kuin on menty ajamaan sade- tai märän kelin lenkki. Siis periaatteessa tai teoriassa, elävällä elämällä kun on tapana näyttää meille että voi käydä toisinkin kuin oletamme tai uskomme tai luulemme tietävämme :Cool:

----------


## oily

> Itse öljyän ketarini CRC:llä, onks se hyvä   :confused:



Varmasti on, laittaa paljon ja putsaa samalla ja pyyhkii ylimäärän pois. Pitää tehdä vaan riittävän usein. Välillä painepesurilla puhtaaksi ketjun joka kolo, että lähtee henokin aines pois. Mutta ei pyörännapojen laakereihin eikä keskiölaakeriin painepesua.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Säännölisesti sateessa ajettava työmatkapyörä saa ketjuihinsa Shimanon Wet Lubea. Muutoin käytössä on Squirt, jonka kanssa ei kummempaa murhetta ole ollut, jotain mustaa töhnää rattaisiin kertyy, jota toisinaan voi vähän puutikulla pois raapaista.

 Talven tehdessä tuloa kokeiluun pääsi Squirtin talviversio. Pakkasta ei juuri vielä ole ollut, mutta kuraa on ollut tarjolla: edellisellä kuraisella lenkillä, lokasuojien vielä puuttuessa, piti voimansiirron vahvasti rahistessa pysähtyä tien viereen ja huuhdella koko voimansiirto ojasta hyhmäistä vettä kauhomalla. Vaha piti pintansa ja rahina hävisi hetken ajettuani.

----------


## Mr_W

Miten ulkosäilytyksessä olevaan pyörään saisi pakkasilla ketjunöljyt/vahat? Kyselin tätä viimeksi joskus keväämmällä. Squirt vaatinee kuivumiselle aikaa ja (sisä)lämpötilaa, vaikka en ole kokeillut miten toimisi pakkasella. Ei ehkä hyvin.

Onko kenelläkään kokemuksia tuosta Holmenkollen Lube Extremestä kylmässä, liquid- tai spray-muodossa? Voisi luulla että kylmällä levitettäessä spray voisi toimia paremmin. 

Muitakin vaihtoehtoja voinee kokeilla myös. Toimisiko pelkkä WD40 ketjun puhdistamiseen ja kevytvoiteluun? Täytyisi vain lisätä usein, kun ei varsinainen voiteluaine ole, mutta ehkä ketju pysyisi puhtaampana. Talvella kun ei pakkasessa ketjunpesuriakaan viitsi pyöritellä, tosin ehkä siinä voisi periaatteessa käyttää jotakin ei-jäätyvää ainetta kuten isopropanolia tai Sinolia.

----------


## harald

Minulla on purkki tuota pakkas-squirtia, mutta valitettavasti ei ole mitään sanottavaa siitä vielä. Kevättalvella tuon sain, ja normilla olen mennyt toistaiseksi. Mutta onkin puolilämmin talli.

----------


## Mr_W

^ Joo, itse olen käyttänyt normaalia ja pakkas-Squirtlubea, mutta vaatinevat levitykseen ja kuivumiseen plussakelejä tai sisätiloja, oletan.

----------


## STN

Itse oon käyttänyt Muc-Offin -50 asteen märkää voiteluainetta

----------


## Mr_W

^ Kiinnostava tuote, voisihan tuotakin kokeilla. Muc-Offin _-50°C Chain Luben_ käyttöohjeista tosin löytyi minulle uusi juttu ja melkoista hifistelyä. UV-taskulampulle käyttöä  :No huh!: : 





> "To check that you have applied this lube to perform at its optimum,  shine a uv torch on each link to check for coverage between the roller  and side plates to ensure maximum efficiency."



UV-taskulamppuja saa näköjään melko edullisestikin, mutta että ruveta tutkailemaan ketjuöljyn leviämistä sen avulla... Ketjun hoidon seuraavia ennen näkemättömiä tasoja.

----------


## Twinning

WD40 sisältää vajaan kolmanneksen voiteluöljyä (mineraaliöljy). Kyllä sillä voitelee siinä kuin muillakin öljypohjaisilla aineilla. Täytyy vain käyttää reilusti, koska koostumuksesta on 2/3 haihtuvaa liuotinta.

----------


## kervelo

> ^ Kiinnostava tuote, voisihan tuotakin kokeilla. Muc-Offin _-50°C Chain Luben_ käyttöohjeista tosin löytyi minulle uusi juttu ja melkoista hifistelyä. UV-taskulampulle käyttöä : 
> 
> UV-taskulamppuja saa näköjään melko edullisestikin, mutta että ruveta tutkailemaan ketjuöljyn leviämistä sen avulla... Ketjun hoidon seuraavia ennen näkemättömiä tasoja.



Joskus aikoinaan jonkun Muc-offin kesäöljyn mukana tuli pieni uv-valo. En tainnut tosin käyttää koskaan, öljykin jäi hyllyyn parin kokeilun jälkeen.

----------


## paaton

Minusta tuo muc offin -50c on loistava keksintö. Ne muut wet lubethan ovat ympäristöystävällisiä ja jähmäävät talvella. -50c taitaa olla ihan normaalia öljyä, joka tosiaan toimii oikein hyvin ja pitää ketjut suht puhtaina ja ruostumattomina. Sellaista wet luben tiukkaa tervamaista jankkia ei kerry rataiden pintaan. Tosin öljyä saa kyllä halvemmallakin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Kävin tänään hakemassa tilaamani Squirt Long Lasting Chain Lube ketjuöljyn jonka tilasin kokeilumielessä. Muc-offin Hydrodynamic Lube ei miellyttänyt, voi olla että voiteli jotenkuten mutta ainakin mustaksi se ketjut teki sisätreenissäkin ja usein sai voitelun uusia. TF2 ketjuöljykin on mielestäni parempaa kuin tuo Hydrodynamic, jopa ketjut pysyy puhtaina sisätreenissä.

----------


## pviitane

> Mä olen vuosikausia käyttänyt vain WD-40:iä



Sattumalta selvittelin itsekin tätä äskettäin ja törmäsin näkemyksiin, joiden mukaan WD-40 pikemminkin poistaa öljyä (sekä vettä, likaa ja rasvaa) ja sitä ei pitäisi voiteluun käyttää: https://bicycles.stackexchange.com/q...-40-on-my-bike

----------


## oem

Pitää tietää mitä käyttää.
Viitteeksi https://www.bikester.fi/wd-40-ketjuo...cB&ev_chn=shop

----------


## 003

Mä olen ollut ihan tyytyväinen vesiliukoiseen vahaan (Squirt lube). Hyvä puoli tossa on se, että se on vaivattomampaa. Ei tarvitse degreaseria ja ketjut ja rattaat pysyvät yllättävän hyvin puhtaana. Huono puoli on sitten tosiaan kestävyys. Kuivalla säällä pitäisi lisätä about 200km välein ja märällä säällä jokaisen sateen/pesun jälkeen. Mutta koska säilytän pyörääni sisällä asunnossani, niin tää trade-off toimii mulle. Ei se kauaa kestä, että pyöräyttää vahat ketjuun illalla. Jos vahaa tippuu lattialle, niin helppo pyyhkäistä pois. 

Kaupunkipyörässä (sinkula), mitä säilytän ulkona katoksessa, on taas öljyt.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Itse en ole kyllä vaivautunut jokaisen sateisen työmatkan jälkeen katselemaan ketjujen kuntoa. Pari sadetta squirtti kestää ihan hyvin, joten kovaa ajoa vaan  Meinasin myös erään kanssafoorumilaisen(jakeoja, nimi muutettu) innoittamana ajella tuolla tavallisella squirtilla koko talven, kun ei ole hänelläkään ole ollut mitään ongelmia talvikäytössä.

----------


## N-K

WPL:n Wet Chain Lube on toiminut todella hyvin syksyn ja alkutalven märillä keleillä. Työmatkapyörä on saanut olla tuolla sateessa pitkään ilman että ketjut on alkaneet nitistä ja natista.
Ulkoa päin ketjut oli jo ruosteessa, mutta öljyä oli silti sisässä.
Sama maastopyörässä. Kaikki toimii hienosti, vaikka ketjut olisi ihan kuravellissä. Yhden lenkin jälkeen pesin ketjut ja kuivumisen jälkeen oli vieläkin ihan hiljaset ja rasvatut.
Huomattavasti parempaa kuin Muck offit ja muut mitä on tullut kokeiltua.

----------


## Teemu H

Squirt on nyttemmin minullakin toiminut hyvin. Aluksi parilla ensimmäisellä (pitkällä ja sateisella) lenkillä tuli ruostetta. Ehkä ketjuun on kumuloitunut riittävä määrä vahaa "pohjaksi".

Talveksi hommasin Low temp -versiotakin, mutta vielä menen tavallisella Squirtilla.

----------


## Mr_W

Näkyvää ruostetta ketjuihin tuli, kun ajelin sateessa ja säilytin kylmässä tallissa pyörää. Mutta nyt se tuntuu lähteneen Squirtin lisäämisen ja ajelun jälkeen pois. Hyvin kevyttä pintaruostetta oli se, kenties? Mielenkiintoista, kun ei ole tällaista kevyttä pintaruostumista aiemmin muistaakseni ketjujen kanssa käynyt.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itselläni ei ole Squirt Long Lasting lubesta muuta kokemusta kuin se mitä olen ehtinyt käyttää sisätreenissä harjoitusvastuksella. Siltä näyttäisi ja tuntuisi että ainakin sisäkäytössä saa aika usein tehdä uusinta käsittelyn. Minkäänlaista pintaruostetta ei tosin ole ilmennyt vaikka sisätreenissä hikoileekin.

----------


## JohannesP

> Itselläni ei ole Squirt Long Lasting lubesta muuta kokemusta kuin se mitä olen ehtinyt käyttää sisätreenissä harjoitusvastuksella. Siltä näyttäisi ja tuntuisi että ainakin sisäkäytössä saa aika usein tehdä uusinta käsittelyn. Minkäänlaista pintaruostetta ei tosin ole ilmennyt vaikka sisätreenissä hikoileekin.



Saman huomannut. Ulkona ajanut tyypillisesti 200-300 km yhdellä käsittelyllä, mutta sisällä käsitellyt noin 5-7 h välein. Luultavasti ulkona melussa  ja huminassa lisääntyvään ääneen ei kiinnitä huomiota. Toisaalta onneksi edelleen tuote on edullista, riittävää ja siistiä lattioille sekä voimansiirrolle.

----------


## kosminen

Pistetääs tänne kun ei näkynyt mainintaa: Talvella pääkaupunkiseudun ekstreme olosuhteissa kommuuttamiseen Pedros syn lube. Helkkarin hyvää kamaa. Parin viikon välein ketjun pyyhkiminen ja uutta pintaan. Työmatka on 10 kilsaa.

Kuivaan vuoden aikaan White Lightning Epic Ride. Tää ei oo mitenkään mullistava aine, mutta en jaksa joka (viidennenkään) lenkin välein lisäillä.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Miten ulkosäilytyksessä olevaan pyörään saisi pakkasilla ketjunöljyt/vahat? Kyselin tätä viimeksi joskus keväämmällä. Squirt vaatinee kuivumiselle aikaa ja (sisä)lämpötilaa, vaikka en ole kokeillut miten toimisi pakkasella. Ei ehkä hyvin.
> 
> Onko kenelläkään kokemuksia tuosta Holmenkollen Lube Extremestä kylmässä, liquid- tai spray-muodossa? Voisi luulla että kylmällä levitettäessä spray voisi toimia paremmin. 
> 
> Muitakin vaihtoehtoja voinee kokeilla myös. Toimisiko pelkkä WD40 ketjun puhdistamiseen ja kevytvoiteluun? Täytyisi vain lisätä usein, kun ei varsinainen voiteluaine ole, mutta ehkä ketju pysyisi puhtaampana. Talvella kun ei pakkasessa ketjunpesuriakaan viitsi pyöritellä, tosin ehkä siinä voisi periaatteessa käyttää jotakin ei-jäätyvää ainetta kuten isopropanolia tai Sinolia.



Crossikauden aikana käytin REX:n black diamondia ja olosuhteiden pakosta aika usein voitelin suoraan pesun jälkeen märkään ketjuun, kisapaikalla sateessa jne. Ei ongelmia ja uskoisin että toimii ihan yhtälailla hienosti pakkaskelilläkin. Ketjut saa pesussa tarvittaessa helposti puhtaaksi, mutta öljy kestää myös kosteutta hyvin, eli so far kaikki hyvin.

----------


## kurvaaja

CyclingTipsin juttu (https://cyclingtips.com/2019/12/the-...ciency-tested/) Adam Kerinin ketjutestistä (https://zerofrictioncycling.com.au/w...test-brief.pdf)

----------


## marco1

> CyclingTipsin juttu (https://cyclingtips.com/2019/12/the-...ciency-tested/) Adam Kerinin ketjutestistä (https://zerofrictioncycling.com.au/w...test-brief.pdf)



Verrokkivoiteluna siis _White Lightning Epic Ride, previously tested to be a poor and abrasive lube_ heh, eikös tätäkin ole hehkutettu täälläkin aikoinaan.

----------


## paaton

Mä oon taas langennut squirttiin. Tuntuu niin liukkaalta ja kivalta olohuoneessa pyöritellessä. Mutta samaa kamaa se on vieläkin... Voitelu loppuu aina jossaan vaiheessa märkää lenkkiä. Fillarin jos jättää märkänä talliin, niin ketjut on parin päivän päästä paksussa ruosteessa.

----------


## Firlefanz

White Lightningilla on muitakin tuotteita kuin Epic Ride, joten oletko ihan varma ettei hehkutuksen kohteena ollut esimerkiksi Clean Ride?

PS Google-haulla en pikaisesti löytänyt kuin kaksi käyttäjää, joista toinen ilmeisesti oli tyytyväinen muttei hänkään Epic Ridea mitenkään hehkuttanut...


PPS @paaton: On kai sitten vain niin että jotkut osaavat jotain mitä me emme osaa?! Mutta vaikka olen itsekin Squirtin enemmistä kokeiluyrityksistä luopunut, uskallan ja jaksan taas suositella Holmenkolia. En tosin lupaa muuta kuin mielenkiintoista seuraamista.  Linkki johtaa kotimaisen verkkokaupan sivulle.

----------


## harald

Huomasin että ketju alkoi pomppimaan squirtlubella pakkasessa. Vaihdoin nyt sitten low-temp squirlubeen jolla ongelma poistui. Nähtävästi sillä on merkitystä kuinka jäykät rasvat on.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Onko foorumilaisilla Peatyn ketjuöljystä kokemuksia? Sivuillahan luvataan paljon, mutta mitenkähän käytännössä toimii?

https://peatys.co.uk/products/link-lube

----------


## paaton

The Final solution. 

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/weldtite-tf2-performance-oil/

Loppuu se leikkiminen ja erillaisten litkujen testaus. Tilasin noita kaksi purkkia. Voitelu riittää 7h kuralenkille ja ei kerää hiekkaa kiinni. 
Ketjut ja pakka lähtevät kiiltävän kirkkaiksi pelkällä kuumalla vesipesulla.

Kesällä sitten squirtia. Näillä keleillä sillä ei tee tasan mitään, vaikka joku muuta väittääkin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Tänään ulkoilutin ketjuja, jotka oli voideltu Squirtin kylmän kelin vahalla. Puolessa matkassa piti ammentaa käsin vettä ojasta kuraiselle voimansiirrolle ja lopussa olisi pitänyt tehdä samoin, mutta en tehdyt -tuloksena 2x chain suck. Kylmän kelin vaha kestää yllättävän hyvin kylmällä vedellä huuhtelua ja pääosa ongelmia aiheuttavasta savesta ja hienosta hiekasta valuu veden mukana pois.

----------


## Sambolo

Mä otin testiin tän zefalin vahan https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/450118...tjuoljy-125-ml

----------


## Steni

Nojapyöräpuolen vinkistä napattu tämä Motul C5 ketjuvaha käyttöön

https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6030...tjuvaha-150-ml

----------


## EsaJ

> Nojapyöräpuolen vinkistä napattu tämä Motul C5 ketjuvaha käyttöön
> 
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6030...tjuvaha-150-ml



Tuon vahan Penetroituminen pyörän ketjun sisälle mietityttää. Nimittäin prätkän ketjuissa on O,X tai Z tiivisteet jokaisessa nivelessä pitämään voitelevat tehdasrasvat linkkien sisällä puhtaana ja kuivana. Tolla tehdään vaan prätkien ketjun pintaan sotkematon ruosteensuojaus, ymmärrykseni mukaan tuotteen ominaisuuteen ei siis kuulu kulkeutuminen ketjun sisään lisäämään ketjun sisäistä voitelua.

----------


## Steni

Mun kilometreillä ja nopeuksilla tuskin suurta merkitystä, mutta aika paljon mukavamampi touhuttava tuo sutiratkaisu
kun spray-pötikkä. Tällä hetkellä ketjuvahalla 150-200 km lähinnä asfalttiajoa sähköpyörällä ja kelpaa mulle mainiosti,
tosin en ikinä hirveän tarkka ole voitelun suhteen ollut......

----------


## mk

> Nojapyöräpuolen vinkistä napattu tämä Motul C5 ketjuvaha käyttöön
> 
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6030...tjuvaha-150-ml



Melko sitkaan oloista tahnaa, kun eilen fatin ketjujumpan jälkeen sitä kuivuneeseen levitteli.. pitänee hakea testiin myös tuota zefalin extra dry ta 

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7 plus laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lovejoy

Ei niin nöpönuukaa, joten tällä mennään:
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/5961...ulioljy-32S-1L
Halpaa kuin saippua ja mielestäni parempi kuin Shimanon Wetlube tai Weldtite TF2 öljy. Wetlube sotkee enemmän ja TF2 tuntuu häviävän aavistuksen nopeammin näillä sateisilla keleillä.

----------


## Murgo

Austarlian hemmon konsti ollut nyt muutaman viikon kokeilussa työmatkapyörässä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHr9znwpwmQ . Parafiinina käytin Ikean lämpökynttilöitä kun niitä oli 100 kappaleen paketti lojunut kaapissa jo varmaan 10 vuotta. PTFE-jauhetta tilasin Ebaysta. Keittämiseen hommasin tallile Clas Ohlssonilta haudutuspadan, hinta n. 20 euroa. Kätevä ja turvallinen kun ei helposti ylikuumenna vahaa mutta aika hidas, menee lähemmäs tunti että vaha sulaa. Ketjut olivat melko paljon ajetut aloittaessani, putsasin ne ultraäänipesurissa isopropanolilla ennen keittoa.

Ainakaan ketjut eivät kerää itseensä möhnää samalla tavalla kuin pullosta ruiskutettavilla voiteluaineilla eikä ylimääräistä meteliäkään ole nastojen rapinan seasta kuulunut. Ketju ja vaihteet näyttävät puhtailta ja sormeen jää pyyhkäistessä pieni harmaa jälki, hiukan kuin lyijykynällä. Vaihteet myös toimivat hyvin, aiemmin esiintynyttä ketjujen hyppimistä pienimmällä takarattaalla kylmällä sääällä ei ole ilmennyt. Tuo hyppiminen saattaa kyllä johtua myös 30 vuotta vanhasta paljon ajetusta takavaihtajasta.

Nyt siis ajettu ehkä pari-kolmesataa kilometriä ilman väliputsauksia kaikenlaisessa säässä eli ensimmäinen putsaus ja uudelleenvahaus alkaisi kohtapuoleen varmaan olla ajankohtainen. Mielenkiintoista nähdä toimiiko luvatusti eli puhdistuuko pelkällä kuumalla vedellä.

Aiemmin olen käyttänyt sitä saman kaverin vanhempaa metodia eli parafiini+parafiiniöljy ja lisävoitelu parafiini+parafiiniöljy+ksyleeniseoksella, toimivaa sekin mutta sotkuisempaa kuin tuo parafiini+PTFE, etenkin se lisävoitelu.

----------


## huotah

> The Final solution. 
> 
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/weldtite-tf2-performance-oil/
> 
> Loppuu se leikkiminen ja erillaisten litkujen testaus. Tilasin noita kaksi purkkia. Voitelu riittää 7h kuralenkille ja ei kerää hiekkaa kiinni. 
> Ketjut ja pakka lähtevät kiiltävän kirkkaiksi pelkällä kuumalla vesipesulla.



Sold out. Jatkamme siis Squirtilla. Oma varasto on loppu, mistäs pk-seudun kivijalasta löytyy Squirtia?





> Kesällä sitten squirtia. Näillä keleillä sillä ei tee tasan mitään, vaikka joku muuta väittääkin.



Tämän talven ajot on menty Squirtilla, mutta tottahan se on että ketjuja saa olla rasvaamassa jo lyhyenkin lenkin jälkeen ja usein joutuu kuuntelemaan kitinää kesken lenkin.

----------


## Fullfatsix

tällaseen testitulokseen törmäsin; ufo drip putelin löysin 70€ ja squirt 12.50€, tilaukseen lähti squirt...

https://www.ceramicspeed.com/media/3504/16.png



tässä testissä taas molten speedwax pärjäs monipuolisimmin

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/03/fast...ves-you-money/

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Sold out. Jatkamme siis Squirtilla. Oma varasto on loppu, mistäs pk-seudun kivijalasta löytyy Squirtia?
> 
> 
> 
> Tämän talven ajot on menty Squirtilla, mutta tottahan se on että ketjuja saa olla rasvaamassa jo lyhyenkin lenkin jälkeen ja usein joutuu kuuntelemaan kitinää kesken lenkin.



Eilen kuuntelin nirskettä ja kitinää ja mietin, että hiljaisuuden on tultava: heitin vettä ketjuille -siis lammesta ja puhtaan näköistä. Loppu satkusta meni ilman kitinöitä.

(Tarkalleen ottaen kauhoin oikealla kädellä vettä ketjuille ja takapakalle hiekkakuopalle muodostuneesta lammesta ajettuani 40 km)

----------


## Roobin

Katselin tuon ketjujen vahaus videon ja mieli tekisi kokeilla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHr9znwpwmQ muut välineet löytyykin mutta tuota PTFE jauhetta ei ole tullut mistään vastaan, tietääkö kukaan mistä tuota saisi? Kiinasta tuota en viitsisi tilata kun en oikein luota että sieltä saa varmasti sitä tavaraa mitä haluaa.

----------


## frp

^Jos valmis Molten Speed Wax kiinostaa niin pistä yv. Siinä on valmiiksi mukana PTFE ja molybdeeni. Tilasin tuota aikoinaan kunnon satsin jenkeistä ja nyt kun olen tajunnut sen riittoisuuden niin totesin, että minulla on sitä loppuelämäksi ja varmaan kolmeksi seuraavaksikin.

----------


## Teemu H

Eikö tuo PTFE ole hirveätä myrkkyä? En alkaisi jauheita haistelemaan.

----------


## Roobin

https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polytetrafluorieteeni Ei kai noita kannata hirveesti ruvetakkaan haistelemaan tms. Ketjujen voiteluun vissiin ihan hyvä aine kun sitä useassa liukasteessa on.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Eilen kuuntelin nirskettä ja kitinää ja mietin, että hiljaisuuden on tultava: heitin vettä ketjuille -siis lammesta ja puhtaan näköistä. Loppu satkusta meni ilman kitinöitä.
> 
> (Tarkalleen ottaen kauhoin oikealla kädellä vettä ketjuille ja takapakalle hiekkakuopalle muodostuneesta lammesta ajettuani 40 km)



Niksettä ja hienoa nirskettä tuli taas kuunneltua. Nirske hiljeni heittämällä vettä ketjuille ja_ rataspakalle._ Kotona käytin pakan irti, eikä se ollut hirveän kireällä, vaikka ei varsinaisesti löysälläkään. Puhdistus ja kiristys momenttiin.

Ketjuilla on ajettu 1500 km, eikä tulkki vihjaa kulumisesta.

Seuraava lenkki antanee vastauksen.

----------


## Mr_W

Uusi tuote Squirtilta: sähköavusteisille tarkoitettu Squirt E-Bike Chain Wax. Ilmeisesti koostumusta muutettu kestämään suurempaa vääntöä, mutta hieman itse epäilen suurta eroa perustuotteeseen. Ilmeisesti muillakin valmistajilla on noita sähköavusteiseille suunnattuja ketjuöljyjä/vahoja.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Uusi tuote Squirtilta: sähköavusteisille tarkoitettu Squirt E-Bike Chain Wax. Ilmeisesti koostumusta muutettu kestämään suurempaa vääntöä, mutta hieman itse epäilen suurta eroa perustuotteeseen. Ilmeisesti muillakin valmistajilla on noita sähköavusteiseille suunnattuja ketjuöljyjä/vahoja.



Markkinamiehet osaavat  :Leveä hymy:  Laiskana en jaksanut googlailla paljonko on "e-bike" lisähinta? 

Perus Squirt Lube on kyllä huippu! Kun putsaa uuden ketjun huolella (lamppuöljy + brakecleaner olen itse käyttänyt) varastorasvoista ja sitten voitelee Squirtilla, niin näin kesäisissä maantieoloissa pysyy voimansiirto nautinnollisen puhtaana + ketjun kestoikä todella pitkä.

----------


## Mr_W

^ Näköjään lisähintaa pyytävät n. 20 %. Yhdessä paikassa josta tarkistin pullollinen e-ketjuvahaa kustantaa €12.43 ja tavallinen Squirt €9.61. 

Samaa mieltä että aine on hyvä, mutta itse en ajatellut tarvitsevani erityistä spesiaalivahaa sähköavusteisen ketjuun. En löytänyt arvosteluja/testejä ainakaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Niksettä ja hienoa nirskettä tuli taas kuunneltua. Nirske hiljeni heittämällä vettä ketjuille ja_ rataspakalle._ Kotona käytin pakan irti, eikä se ollut hirveän kireällä, vaikka ei varsinaisesti löysälläkään. Puhdistus ja kiristys momenttiin.
> 
> Ketjuilla on ajettu 1500 km, eikä tulkki vihjaa kulumisesta.
> 
> Seuraava lenkki antanee vastauksen.



Satkun ajelin ja hiljaista oli. Saattoi olla ketjukin, mutta vahvasti epäilen rataspakkaa.

---------------------

On kysymys sitten pyöristä, tai vaikka teollisuuden koneista ja prosesseista, niin ongelman varsinaisen syyn selvittäminen on joskus hankalaa ja joskus vielä hankalampaa: teorioita sinkoilee, säätöjä tehdään ja ratkaisukin tuntuu löytyvän. Todellinen syy saattaa valjeta vasta myöhemmin, vaikkapa isomman huollon yhteydessä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Squirtin kanssa on ollut pientä murhetta: lyhyempi ajorupeama menee hienosti, mutta pidemmillä on ongelmaa. Hiljan käyttöön ottamani Squirt-pullon sisältö tuntuu todella ohuelta.

Pesin ketjun ja voitelin sen Rex domestiquella. Eilisellä noin 250 km:n retkellä lisäsin tipan niveltä kohden satkun jälkeen, vaikka tarvetta välttämättä ei olisi ollut. Pölyisen retken jälkeen ketjut ovat melkoisen mustat, mutta toimivat.

Takapakkakin taitaa taas ritistä. Pitänee tarkastaa.

Ennen Rexiin vaihtoa vaihdoin myös takavaihtajan (GRX) viimeisen kuoren pätkän väsyneen oloisesta Jagwirestä Shimanon OT-RS900:n. Tämä voi myös vaikuttaa vaihtamisen sujuvuuteen.

----------


## EsaJ

Mun squirttailut loppu alle 1000km testijaksoon. Pelko persiissä, koska lenkillä alkaa kitistä, alkaako lenkillä sataa, kauanko märässä maastossa möyrintää kestää squirtti yms. Ei sovi mun luonteelle. Tehdasrasvoilla menen ja kun ne loppuu, tovin venytän jaksoa lisävoitelulla, kunnes uudet ketjut alle. Uudet ketjut putsaan pinnalta pienkonebensalla kostutetulla rätillä, kunnes tahmaisuus katoaa. Ei tartu edes hiekkapöly näin

Tehdasrasvojen aikana lenkin jälkeen pyyhin ketjut puhtaiksi (jos tarve) ohuella öljyllä kyllästetyllä rätillä. Jos ketjut kastuneet, paineilmalla kuivaan rattaat ja ketjun ja samaisella öljysellä rätillä käsittely. 

Lisävoitelu 
1 tippa öljyä ketjun linkin keskelle (chainstayn alapuoli) takarissan ja eturattaan väliselle alueelle. Laita rasvaa vain pieni tippa. Älä käännä kampia
2 anna imeytyä minuutti. Älä käännä kampia
3 kuivaa ketjusuora rätillä hyvin
4 käännä kampia että tulee uusi rasvattava ketjusuora takarissan ja eturattaan väliin. Mene kohtaan 1

Näin rasva ei kulkeudu rattaille!! ja omakohtaisen kokemukseni mukaan pysyy toimintavarmana, puhtaana ja vesisateen kestävänä. Saa käyttää, muttei todellakaan ole pakko, enkä tuomitse squirtin tai muun, kuin tehdasrasvalla ajajia. 


Maasturissa on nyt 600km takana lisärasvaamatta (shimanon siltec). Märkää maastoajelua, vesipesua pelkästään. Paineilmalla kuivaus ja ohuella öljyllä kyllästetyllä rätillä pyyhintä. Linkkejä kun painaa toisiaan vasten, litisee tehdasrasva vielä nivelissä. 







Asiasta oksanhaaraan, millä voitelette näitä ja kuinka monen käytön jälkeen vaihdatte ketjun uuteen ?

----------


## kervelo

> Asiasta oksanhaaraan, millä voitelette näitä ja kuinka monen käytön jälkeen vaihdatte ketjun uuteen?



Olen siirtynyt ketjuttomaan:
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/chain-wh...d_8309913.html

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^Veden ja kuran kanssa kyllä pärjää, mutta kuivilta sorateiltä ketjuun tarttuva pöly on mielestäni hankalin.

----------


## STN

> Lisävoitelu 
> 1 tippa öljyä ketjun linkin keskelle (chainstayn alapuoli) takarissan ja eturattaan väliselle alueelle. Laita rasvaa vain pieni tippa. Älä käännä kampia
> 2 anna imeytyä minuutti. Älä käännä kampia
> 3 kuivaa ketjusuora rätillä hyvin
> 4 käännä kampia että tulee uusi rasvattava ketjusuora takarissan ja eturattaan väliin. Mene kohtaan 1
> 
> Näin rasva ei kulkeudu rattaille!!



Suosittelen Dummy hubin ostamista tai itse tekemistä. Loistapa työkalu ketjujen pesuun, huoltoon, voiteluun jne.

----------


## eakin

Itsellä alkoi kyllästyttämään ketjujen ja rattaiden sotku perus Shimanon öljyn kanssa. Mucoff Dry-lube löytyi kaapista ja on jo selkeästi parempi ja tilasin kokeeksi nyt Squirttia. Saa nähdä mikä jää käyttöön. Pitääkös tuossa Squirtissa nyt jollain liuottimella ketju puhistaa ennen käyttöä vai toimiiko jos alkaa vaan puhtaaseen ketjuun lisäämään? Tehdasrasvojen poisto alkuvaiheessa ei hirveästi houkuta kyllä.

Ei varsinaisesti taida tähän topicciin kuulua, mutta ihmetyttää kyllä ketjujen ja ketjuliittimien hinnat Suomessa. Tuollaisiin kulutusosiin on varsinkin 12-vaihteisissa hintaerot jo aikamoisia. Halvin 12-ketju minkä löysin paikallisesta oli 43€, kun Saksasta saa 20€ samat ketjut. Ja liittimiä paikallinen liike tarjosi 24€/2kpl, Wigglestä sai saman paketin 5 eurolla (KMC 12 speed missing link). Halvemmallahan ne saisi myytyä jo ihan kohtuullisella katteella jos tilaisivat noista nettikaupoista tavarat myyntiin.

----------


## Hower

Eikö kallein ole aina paras?
Muc-Off hydrodynamicia itse holvaan ketjuihin ja pullon mukana tuli vieläpä ultravioletti-tai-mikä-valo-se-nyt-onkaan tarkistukseen!!
https://road.cc/content/review/15466...rodynamic-lube

----------


## JohannesP

> Eikö kallein ole aina paras?
> Muc-Off hydrodynamicia itse holvaan ketjuihin ja pullon mukana tuli vieläpä ultravioletti-tai-mikä-valo-se-nyt-onkaan tarkistukseen!!
> https://road.cc/content/review/15466...rodynamic-lube



Tässä olisi paras vaihtoehto sillä mitta-asteikolla:

AbsoluteBlack is marketing its new graphene lubricant in two volumes. The 14ml canister retails for £11.99 ($14.95) and 140ml of AbsoluteBLACK graphene lube, prices at £114.99 ($145.95).

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/abs...ciency-claims/

----------


## TuplaO

> ^^Veden ja kuran kanssa kyllä pärjää, mutta kuivilta sorateiltä ketjuun tarttuva pöly on mielestäni hankalin.



Tämä on muuten totta ja lisäksi hyvin ajankohtainen asia näillä keleillä. Strömforsin Gravelia louhiessa tuli ensimmäistä kertaa sellainen fiilis, että Rexin Black Diamond ei toiminut täysin moitteetta. Toimi kyllä, mutta rohina oli odotettua kovempi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Suosittelen Dummy hubin ostamista tai itse tekemistä. Loistapa työkalu ketjujen pesuun, huoltoon, voiteluun jne.



Mikä se tämä mahtaa olla? En ole ikinä kuullutkaan.

----------


## hsr

Googlettamalla löytyy ensimmäisenä tämä: https://www.parktool.com/product/dummy-hub-dh-1

----------


## Firlefanz

> Mikä se tämä mahtaa olla? En ole ikinä kuullutkaan.



Kymmenen vuotta sitten vastaava ihmetys tunnettiin nimellä chain keeper eikä se ollut ihan tuntematon Fillarifoorumillakaan vaan monen käteväksi toteama. (Jostain mistä lie sitten vain jollekin tullut tarve keksiä uusi ja parempi tai älyttömämpi nim...)


https://cyclingtips.com/2018/01/best...in-clean-tool/

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Googlettamalla löytyy ensimmäisenä tämä: https://www.parktool.com/product/dummy-hub-dh-1



Minusta tuo on ihan kuljetusta varten. Kuinka tuo nyt ketjuhuoltoa niin kovasti auttaa?

----------


## hsr

Näin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJr-aj5aMAA

----------


## frp

En nyt ihan tajua mikä tuossa työkalussa on pointti. Voi sen ketjun putsata vanne paikallaankin, kun tekee sen jostain muusta kohtaa kuin tuossa videossa. Ja sitten taas takavaihtajan voi putsata ilman vannetta paikallaan ja silloin voi ihan samoin vaihdella vaihteita, että saa vaihtajan eri asentoihin. Mikä tuossa on se hyöty? 

Kaiken lisäksi näin pikaliittimien aikana ketju on helpoin putsata kokonaan irrallaan silloin kun sen tekee perusteellisemmin ja samoin nuo muut osat ketju poistettuna.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olen samoilla linjoilla.    :Hymy:

----------


## hsr

Eihän tuo välttämätön ole mutta pyörän huolto nopeutuu hieman kun vaimo tai muu avustaja voi putsata takapakkaa samalla kun itse pesee ketjuja (jos ei jostain syystä halua katkaista ketjua).

----------


## paaton

> Eihän tuo välttämätön ole mutta pyörän huolto nopeutuu hieman kun vaimo tai muu avustaja voi putsata takapakkaa samalla kun itse pesee ketjuja (jos ei jostain syystä halua katkaista ketjua).



Minä olen ratkaissut ongelman suihkuttamalla vettä ketjuihin ja pakkaan yhtä aikaa, samalla kampia pyörittäen. Sitten ne niinkuin puhdistuu molemmat kerralla  :Hymy:

----------


## hsr

Ei likainen ketju ja pakka pelkällä vedellä kunnolla puhdistu vaikka olisi kuumaakin vettä käytössä. Noin minäkin teen mutta välillä pitää käyttää vahvempia aineita.

----------


## STN

> En nyt ihan tajua mikä tuossa työkalussa on pointti. Voi sen ketjun putsata vanne paikallaankin, kun tekee sen jostain muusta kohtaa kuin tuossa videossa. Ja sitten taas takavaihtajan voi putsata ilman vannetta paikallaan ja silloin voi ihan samoin vaihdella vaihteita, että saa vaihtajan eri asentoihin. Mikä tuossa on se hyöty? 
> 
> Kaiken lisäksi näin pikaliittimien aikana ketju on helpoin putsata kokonaan irrallaan silloin kun sen tekee perusteellisemmin ja samoin nuo muut osat ketju poistettuna.



Lainaamassani tekstissä "pelättiin" että ketjun voitelun aikana ketjusta menee öljyä/voiteluainetta takarattaisiin, Dummy hubia käyttämällä sitä ei ole ongelmaa ei ole. Hyödyllinen työkalu se on, vaikka ei välttämätön kuten ei mikään muutkaan työkalut. Tietyn aikaa KMC:n missing linkit oli non reusable, eli kertakäyttökamaa vaikka useat onnistuneesti niitä uusiokäyttikin, itse mukaan lukien joten jos ketjua halusi putsata usein, niin joutui irrottaessaan maksamaan kalliin pikaliittimen jos halusi mennä valmistajan ohjeiden mukaan. Työkalu ei kuitenkaan ole niin kallis, että sen ostamista kannattaisi välttää vain sen vuoksi että ilmankin pärjää, varsinkin kun sen voi jos haluaa penniä venyttäen tehdä sen itse aluslevystä ja muttereista, netissä siihenkin ohjeet. Varsinkin jos jostain syystä haluaa käyttää spraypullossa olevaa ketjuöljyä, helpompi öljytä kun kiekko irti eikä tarvitse varoa ja suojata kumista rengasta ja vannejarrulla suojella jarrupintaa. 

Nämä dummy -jutut on Park Toolilla suosiossa, niillä on Dummy hub, Dummy pedal ja nyt ihan viimeisempänä uutuutena Dummy fork. Dummy pedalin taidan jättää väliin mutta kun tulee laajempaan myyntiin taidan tuon Dummy Forkinkin ostaa.

----------


## EsaJ

> Lainaamassani tekstissä "pelättiin" että ketjun voitelun aikana ketjusta menee öljyä/voiteluainetta takarattaisiin,.



Kyllä mä tarkoitin myös eturattaita. Alkaa se rohina eturattaistakin, jos rasva siirtyy ketjuista niihin ja lika pääsee tarttumaan. Rasvat ketjun sisään, ei pinnalle.

----------


## kervelo

> Lisävoitelu 
> 1 tippa öljyä ketjun linkin keskelle (chainstayn alapuoli) takarissan ja eturattaan väliselle alueelle. Laita rasvaa vain pieni tippa. Älä käännä kampia
> 2 anna imeytyä minuutti. Älä käännä kampia
> 3 kuivaa ketjusuora rätillä hyvin
> 4 käännä kampia että tulee uusi rasvattava ketjusuora takarissan ja eturattaan väliin. Mene kohtaan 1



👍

----------


## Ohiampuja

Meikäläisen tyyli sisältää reipasta kampien pyörittelyä ja samalla runsasta öljyn valutusta ketjulle. Sitä noin 8-12 kampikierrosta, ja sitten ehkä minuutin verran imeytymisaikaa.  Sen jälkeen taas raivokasta kampien pyöritystä ja samalla ketjun kuivausta rätillä. 

Helppoa, nopeaa ja tarpeeksi yksinkertaista.   :Hymy:

----------


## J-ri

https://www.ikh.fi/fi/rvs-yleisoljy-150ml-rvsmp150

Toimiva öljy, lienee sama tuote kuin eräs ”W+”, hintaa noin 50%...

----------


## Olli L

^Suihkepullo tiputtaa tuon heti pois minun ostoslistaltani, enkä liene ainoa näin ajatteleva.

----------


## hsr

Olen käyttänyt levyjarrullisissa pyörissä suihkepulloa vuosia ongelmitta. Nopea ja helppo verrattuna tiputteluun.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Pesin ketjun ja voitelin sen Rex domestiquella. Eilisellä noin 250 km:n retkellä lisäsin tipan niveltä kohden satkun jälkeen, vaikka tarvetta välttämättä ei olisi ollut. Pölyisen retken jälkeen ketjut ovat melkoisen mustat, mutta toimivat.
> ...



Läträämimnen Rexin kanssa jatkuu, mutta tulos on edelleen musta ja siivoton. Meno asfaltilla on aluksi kiitettävää, mutta pölyisten sorateiden koluaminen näyttäisi muuttavan tilanteen. Menneellä öisellä polkaisulla ainetta oli lisättävä noin 150 kilometrin jälkeen. Toki lisävoitelu auttoi kohtuullisesti.

Vähän yllättäen helteellä luirun oloinen aine oli viileänä yönä käynyt selvästi paksummaksi ja tahmeaksi. Nyt purnukka on kylmässä simuloimassa syksyn viileämpiä kelejä -tuleeko tökötti ulos, vai jämähtääkö se. Aine on itselleni hyödytön, mikäli lisäys on suoritettava lämpimässä.

----------


## villepolkee

Näin maantiepyörän juuri hankkineena tää touhu tuntuu aika monimutkaiselta, kun katsoo tätä keskustelua. Vanhasta hybridistä en koskaan putsannut ketjua, lisäsin vaan sitä öljyä mitä käteen sattui. Nyt kun on kalliimpi pyörä niin on pelko persiissä että se hajoo jos ei putsaa joka lenkin jälkeen  :Leveä hymy:  Tilasin nyt sitten Smoovea kun sitä kehuttiin nettiarvosteluissa. Ajattelin myös hankkia tollasen ketjupesurin niin putsaaminen helpottuu.

Niin ja moi kaikille, tämä on ensimmäinen viestini foorumille!

----------


## Kanuuna

^Laadukkaat ketjut kestävät huomattavasti paremmin kuin huonompilaatuiset, vaikka kuinka hinkkaisi huonompilaatuisia ja pitäisi hyvissä öljyissä. Vertailuna ollut itsellä Shimpan 105, Ultegra ja D-A, Sramin Eagle-sarjan NX, GX ja XX1. Korostus tullut varsinkin Sramin ketjuilla. Venyttyään 0.5 ja 0.75 väliin olen vaihtanut ketjut. Kaikki samoilla huolloilla. Aiemmin kirjoittelin johonkin ketjuun, että NX kesti 600-700 km, GX vajaan tonnin ja XX1 on tällä hetkellä pyörinyt 1500 km venymättä edes 0.5 asti. Virallisen epäviralliset empiiriset testini on suoritettu kahdella ketjulla per sarja. 
Itse en tykkää ketjupesurista. Aina jää möhnää. Hammas- tai tiskiharja käteen ja hinkkaamaan, tulee puhdasta. Luonnollista sitruspesuainetta käytän ja pesun jälkeen näin kesällä jotain kuivaa öljyä. Tällä hetkellä on Squirt testissä. Puhtaana pysyy sekä maastossa että maantiellä. Yllättävän usein joutuu lisäilemään ainetta. Maantiellä olen rallatellut reippaat 100 km ja pistänyt lisää möhnää ketjuun. Pari lisäystä ja ketjun vaihto, vanha pesuun ja kuivumisen kautta voiteluun ja odottamaan seuraavaa kierrosta.

----------


## Puskis

Ite en jaksa mitään liuottimia tai muitakaan pesuja. Ensin hammasharjalla pahimmat ryönät pois, sitten öljyä tippa jokaiseen linkkiin, vähän pyörittelyä ja pyyhintä. Talvella Finish linen vihreetä räkää, kesällä jotain muuta.

----------


## Laroute

Olen tehnyt kahdesta hammasharjasta mukavan pesuvehkeen. Laitan ne harjaosat vastakkain ja kuminauhalla tiukasti yhteen varresta. Ne avautuvat kun painaa varsista ja sulkeutuvat ketjun ympärille kuminauhan voimalla. Melko mukava peli ja samalla vehkeellä saa jockey wheelsit ja eturattaan putsattua kätevästi.

Muillakin tämä varmasti käytössä, mutta tiedoksi niille jotka eivät vielä tätä tiedä.

----------


## Hower

Hysteerisesti putsaan ja voitelen maantiefillarin ketjuja kun niin kuulemma pitää tehdä. Vähitellen on alkanut ihmetyttää että miksi. Vanhan mummopyörän ketjuja en ole ikinä (8 vuotta) voidellut enkä ole huomannut siihen minkäännäköistä tarvetta.... hyvin pelittää.
Miksi ketjut pitää voidella, kerää vain hiekkapölyä?

----------


## fiber

Kun alkavat kitistä, voitelen ja pyyhin ylimääräisen. 

Tuskin sun mummiksella on kertynyt niin isoja kilometrimääriä. Ainakin mulla tulee maantiepyörillä yli tonni kuukaudessa. Kun se kertyy sisällä, ei ketjulle tarvitse tehdä mitään muutamaan kuukauteen. Kun se kertyy ulkona, pitää tyrkkiä rasvatippoja useammin.

----------


## janik

Tätä ketjua kun lukee, niin huomaa että olen voidellut ketjut _aina_ väärin.. castrolin, motulin, motoxin yms. ketjurasvaa kilikalipullosta, pesu kränzlellä pelkällä vedellä tai liuotinpesuaineella tai wd40:llä käsiteltynä. Pakka putsaantuu samalla.

Jos hifistelisin, niin laittaisin kattilaan jotain paksuhkoa öljyä ja keittäisin ne. Nykyisessä ketjussa taitaa olla lukko, irroitus olisi jopa mahdollista. Ehkä hifistelisin jos olis kalliita osia, mutta tuohon xt:hen ei osat paljoa maksa. Tämä olikin yksi syy miksi halusin xt-voimalinjan, hyvä hinta/laatu-suhde

----------


## paaton

> Olen käyttänyt levyjarrullisissa pyörissä suihkepulloa vuosia ongelmitta. Nopea ja helppo verrattuna tiputteluun.



Ei kyllä ole ainakaan tuo rsv. Sotkee naapurin seinänkin.

----------


## opadude

> Tätä ketjua kun lukee, niin huomaa että olen voidellut ketjut _aina_ väärin.. castrolin, motulin, motoxin yms. ketjurasvaa kilikalipullosta, pesu kränzlellä pelkällä vedellä tai liuotinpesuaineella tai wd40:llä käsiteltynä. Pakka putsaantuu samalla.
> 
> Jos hifistelisin, niin laittaisin kattilaan jotain paksuhkoa öljyä ja keittäisin ne. Nykyisessä ketjussa taitaa olla lukko, irroitus olisi jopa mahdollista. Ehkä hifistelisin jos olis kalliita osia, mutta tuohon xt:hen ei osat paljoa maksa. Tämä olikin yksi syy miksi halusin xt-voimalinjan, hyvä hinta/laatu-suhde



Ei välttämättä hifistelyä. Minun oli pakko siirtyä squirt lubeen koska hieroin aina nilkkani ketjuun tai rattaaseen ja sen peseminen kenkutti.

----------


## JackOja

Ennen Squirtlubeen siirtymistä minäkin olin innokas ketjujen pesijä. Nyttemmin ei tarvitse.

Muuten ihan sivuhuomiona en ole koskaan aiemmin pannut merkille kuinka usein Squirttaan ketjut. Nyt kuitenkin eilen lenkillä laskeskelin, että viime voitelukerran (jonka pystyin ajoittamaan taannoisen bikepacking-reissun alkuun) jälkeen tullut gravelilla ajeltua ~550km eikä vielä ketjut kilisseet. Kuivaa toki ollutkin, mutta pölyistä.

Noh, vuosia käytetty puolen litran Squirtlube-pullo alkaa kohta ehtyä ja hyllyssä odottaa kokeilua Rex ja Holmenkol Extreme lube. Itse asiassa taidankin ottaa noista jommankumman Lappiin mukaan ensi viikolla maastopyörätouhuihin kun mukavan pienet pullot.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Useampi vuosi itsellä myös takana Squirtin käyttöä. Jostakin syystä tämä kevät on ollut hankala. Muuttujia on ollut enemmän kuin yksi:

-uudet ketjut (HG701) keväällä
-uusi takavaihtaja keväällä (GRX RX810) vanhan Ultegra RX:n rissan jumiuduttua.
-uudet kuoret ja vaijerit (Jagwire)
-uudet Squirt-pullot käyttöön, joista uusin on mielestäni melkoisen ohutta.

Takana on kevään ajan ollut pakkana 11-34, joka ilmeisesti haluaa kitistä.

Ketju puhtaana ja voideltuna vaihteet toimivat kiitettävästi, mutta likaantuessaan heikommin. Ketjulla on nyt ajettu 2500 km, mikä on oma vaihtovälini. Ketju ei kuitenkaan ole tulkin mukaan venynyt, mutta joustavuutta sivusuuntaan tuntuu olevan aika reilusti uuteen verrattuna.

Laittanen uuden ketjun ihan tehdasrasvoilla, niin saan vertailukohtaa. Odotettavasti uusi ketju puhtaana toimii täysin moitteetta.

----------


## Teemu H

Squirtia saa myös minipullossa, joka on kätevä kuljettaa reissuilla mukana.
https://www.bike24.com/p2233983.html?q=squirt

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Olen käyttänyt levyjarrullisissa pyörissä suihkepulloa vuosia ongelmitta. Nopea ja helppo verrattuna tiputteluun.



Niinku miten on helppo? Tippapullon voi laittaa ketjua vasten ja pyöräyttää ketjun ympäri, eikä ainetta mene muualle. Suihkepullot tuppaavat myös usein vuotamaan jossain vaiheessa siitä kaulasta.

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Näin maantiepyörän juuri hankkineena tää touhu tuntuu aika monimutkaiselta, kun katsoo tätä keskustelua. Vanhasta hybridistä en koskaan putsannut ketjua, lisäsin vaan sitä öljyä mitä käteen sattui. Nyt kun on kalliimpi pyörä niin on pelko persiissä että se hajoo jos ei putsaa joka lenkin jälkeen  Tilasin nyt sitten Smoovea kun sitä kehuttiin nettiarvosteluissa. Ajattelin myös hankkia tollasen ketjupesurin niin putsaaminen helpottuu.
> 
> Niin ja moi kaikille, tämä on ensimmäinen viestini foorumille!



En tiedä, mitä on Smoove, mutta toivottavasti ketjuvahaa, koska se ei kerää olennaisesti likaa. En ikinä puhdista ketjua ja pidän aivan järkyttävän hankalina monen tässä ketjussa kuvaamia puhdistusoperaatioita. Ilmeisesti moni oikein tykkää touhuta noiden kanssa, mutta ei tuollainen välttämätöntä onneksi ole.

----------


## Dr TuKo

> https://www.ikh.fi/fi/rvs-yleisoljy-150ml-rvsmp150
> 
> Toimiva öljy, lienee sama tuote kuin eräs ”W+”, hintaa noin 50%...



Syy olla kertomatta selkokielellä mikä on W+ ?

----------


## brilleaux

> En tiedä, mitä on Smoove, mutta toivottavasti ketjuvahaa, koska se ei kerää olennaisesti likaa. En ikinä puhdista ketjua ja pidän aivan järkyttävän hankalina monen tässä ketjussa kuvaamia puhdistusoperaatioita. Ilmeisesti moni oikein tykkää touhuta noiden kanssa, mutta ei tuollainen välttämätöntä onneksi ole.



Itse en putsaa ketjua kuin joskus rätillä pyyhkien, jos muistan. Ketjun puhdistusoperaatioon hukatun ajan voi käyttää ajamiseen. 
Koskaan ei ole ongelmia ollut voimansiirron kanssa joka olisi toiminnastani johtunut. Ketjut vaihdan viimeistään kun venymä on 0,75. Joskus 0,5 kohdalla.
Niin käytän siis REXiä, rätillä pyyhkiminen riittää. Sitäkään ei ole pakko tehdä.

----------


## Jeesu

Ei se ketjun puhdistus nyt mitään ähräystä ja rakettitiedettä ole. 


https://youtu.be/BNaPxrR0lFE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## brilleaux

^Pitäisköhän hankkia. Kun on jo lycrat ja kippurasarvikin. Niitäkään ei pitäny koskaan tulla.

Edit: onko tuo Park Toolin laite videossa?

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Itse en putsaa ketjua kuin joskus rätillä  pyyhkien, jos muistan. Ketjun puhdistusoperaatioon hukatun ajan voi  käyttää ajamiseen. 
> Koskaan ei ole ongelmia ollut voimansiirron kanssa joka olisi  toiminnastani johtunut. Ketjut vaihdan viimeistään kun venymä on 0,75.  Joskus 0,5 kohdalla.
> Niin käytän siis REXiä, rätillä pyyhkiminen riittää. Sitäkään ei ole pakko tehdä.



Minä en edes pyyhi rätillä. Minun pyöräni osien ei tarvitse kiiltää. Samalla takapakallakin on ajettu nyt jo yli 15 tkm, ja näyttäisi, että vielä tämä kesä menee.

----------


## Plus

^^ On juuri tuo Parkin pesuri. Tuo Chain Cleaner -puhdistusaine on vedellä huuhdeltavissa toisin kuin joku tärpätti, eikä syövytä ketjuja kuten Pineline. Käytetty pesuneste kannattaa imeyttää esim. roskiksessa oleviin papereihin.

----------


## Firlefanz

> En tiedä, mitä on Smoove, mutta toivottavasti ketjuvahaa, koska se ei kerää olennaisesti likaa. En ikinä puhdista ketjua ja pidän aivan järkyttävän hankalina monen tässä ketjussa kuvaamia puhdistusoperaatioita. Ilmeisesti moni oikein tykkää touhuta noiden kanssa, mutta ei tuollainen välttämätöntä onneksi ole.



http://www.smoovelube.com/

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/ma...e-lube-review/

https://singletrackworld.com/2018/02...p-to-the-hype/


Kaikeksi onneksi sillä ei ole minkäänlaista merkitystä mitä sinä, minä tai joku muu on mieltä jonkun muun hyviksi ja toimiviksi kokemista tavoista, aineista tai välineistä :Cool:  Mutta pitäisin silti asiallisena kysyä mitä ketjuvahaa itse käytät ja puhdistatko sitä varten ketjun öljystä ja jos niin miten tarkkaan ja mitä menetelmää pidät kätevimpänä.



PS Jos haluat nähdä ketjujen kanssa touhuamista, voit kurkata vaikka tuonne: https://cyclingclaude.de/2019/07/17/...aranski-kette/

----------


## MiG-77

> Minä en edes pyyhi rätillä. Minun pyöräni osien ei tarvitse kiiltää. Samalla takapakallakin on ajettu nyt jo yli 15 tkm, ja näyttäisi, että vielä tämä kesä menee.



Sama. Välillä kun oman sähköavusteisen maastopyörän "pesen" (-> siis ruiskutan julkisella matonpesupaikalla hanasta vettä letkusta pyörään jolloin kaikkein pahimman kokkareet lähtee) niin "pesen" myös takapakan/ketjun jolloin sieltäkin lähtee suurimmat möykyt. Ketju vahaa tulee siitten käytettyä aina kun vähänkään alkaa kitinää kuulua ketjuista. Nyt ajettu samoilla ketjuilla sähköavusteisessa pyörässä n. 1500km (tämä on kuulema joidenkin mukaan kohtuu paljon!?!) ja ketjutulkki ei mahdu vielä väliin. Ja vaha on jotain Zefalin Extra Dry chain waxia. En tiedä onko hyvää/huonoa mutta asiansa on ajanut.

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Sama. Välillä kun oman sähköavusteisen maastopyörän "pesen" (-> siis ruiskutan julkisella matonpesupaikalla hanasta vettä letkusta pyörään jolloin kaikkein pahimman kokkareet lähtee) niin "pesen" myös takapakan/ketjun jolloin sieltäkin lähtee suurimmat möykyt. Ketju vahaa tulee siitten käytettyä aina kun vähänkään alkaa kitinää kuulua ketjuista. Nyt ajettu samoilla ketjuilla sähköavusteisessa pyörässä n. 1500km (tämä on kuulema joidenkin mukaan kohtuu paljon!?!) ja ketjutulkki ei mahdu vielä väliin. Ja vaha on jotain Zefalin Extra Dry chain waxia. En tiedä onko hyvää/huonoa mutta asiansa on ajanut.



Varmaan hyvää, jos ei kerää juurikaan likaa, eivätkä ketjut kitise. Tuo mudassa napoja myöten möyriminen voisi olla minullekin sellainen juttu, että vähän putsailisin noita, mutta mutakinhan kuivuu ja varisee pölynä pois. Ehkä siinäkin siis lähinnä miettisin, ettei sitä varise pyörän säilytystilaan.

----------


## Visqu

Kokeilin jossain vaiheessa Rexiä sorahommissa ja maantiellä.

Maantiellä ok mutta mustan sköntsän määrä oli jäätävä.

Sorapuolella jos sattui märkä keli työmatkalle (18km) niin rohina alkoi kun menomatkasta oli takana reilu puolet. Vaihdoin Holmenkol Lube Extremeen, rohina alkoi vasta paluumatkan loppupuolella, success?

Nyt ajan kaikkialla Squirtilla eikä rohise niin nopeasti.

Ketjuillakin on muuten merkitystä tässä, KMC Ti-N pysyy todella hyvässä kuosissa mutta Dura Ace on töhnässä. Kummallekin tein täsmälleen saman alkupuhdistuksen. Sil-tec pinnoite lienee osasyyllinen jotenkin.

Nyt vaihdoin maantielle DA tilalle YBN SLA Ti-N, katsotaan miten menee. Pahat kielet kertovat KMCn nitridipinnoitteen olevan parempi.

----------


## brilleaux

Kohta vaihtuu takapakka+ketjut, taidan tehdä kokeen: ajan tehdasrasvoilla niin kauan kuin kitinä alkaa.

----------


## TERU

^ Noin on tullut tehtyä jo monilla ketjuilla, kuivilla säillä voi ajaa pitkään ennenkuin lisään tippaketjuöljyä, märällä säällä ajo edellyttää öljyä nopeammin. 
KMC:n ohje suosittelee hyvin kevyttä ketjunpesua, omiani en pese koskaan koska ajo ihan tieajoa. Pitkään ketjut kestääkin ja toisena hyvänä selityksenä ketjunkierrätys.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Kohta vaihtuu takapakka+ketjut, taidan tehdä kokeen: ajan tehdasrasvoilla niin kauan kuin kitinä alkaa.



Tehdasrasvat rulettaa. Yhden ketjun käyttöikää onnistuin itse hienosti lyhentämään putsaamalla ketjua tämän tästä runsaalla Bräkleenillä niin että tehdasrasvat lähtivät livohkaan hyvinkin vikkelästi.

----------


## STN

> Syy olla kertomatta selkokielellä mikä on W+ ?



https://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/fi...ine-p-64024-63

----------


## Visqu

> https://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/fi...ine-p-64024-63



Aika tiukkaa kamaa, yleensä sanotaan että tehoa säästyy, tai hyötysuhde kasvaa, kun kitkahäviöt pienenee, W+ tapauksessa tehoa näyttäisi syntyvän jopa lisää.
Voiskohan tota juoda, sen verta hyvältä snake oililta kuulostaa  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

_"Watt Plus on voiteluaine, joka muodostaa ketjuun lähes timantinkovan tribokeraamisen pinnoitteen."

"Biohajoava Watt Plus "

_Biohajoava timantti.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## STN

> Aika tiukkaa kamaa, yleensä sanotaan että tehoa säästyy, tai hyötysuhde kasvaa, kun kitkahäviöt pienenee, W+ tapauksessa tehoa näyttäisi syntyvän jopa lisää.
> Voiskohan tota juoda, sen verta hyvältä snake oililta kuulostaa



Kuinkakohan paljon sitä pitäisi laittaa että tulee tehot tuplattua?

----------


## Visqu

> Kuinkakohan paljon sitä pitäisi laittaa että tulee tehot tuplattua?



Vaikea arvioida, eivät myyntipuheessa kerro paljonko ainetta kuluu per lisätty watti. Vaikea kysymys tosiaan.

----------


## brilleaux

Sramin PC1110-ketju saavutti maantieajossa 0,5mm venymän aika tarkalleen 1000km kohdalla. Tilalle tulee PC1130, katsotaan miten sen kanssa käy.

----------


## Hower

Paras tuote ketjuille on lokasuojat.
On toki äärimmäisen noloa sekä etiketin ja opinkappaleiden vastaista, mutta karsii ketjuille joutuvasta hiekasta 90% pois.
Jos suostuu kärsimään häpeän niin helpottaa elämää ja ajamista.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Olen tehnyt kahdesta hammasharjasta mukavan pesuvehkeen.



Tämä oli uusi vinkki, kiitoksia.

----------


## mattipuh

> Paras tuote ketjuille on lokasuojat.
> On toki äärimmäisen noloa sekä etiketin ja opinkappaleiden vastaista, mutta karsii ketjuille joutuvasta hiekasta 90% pois.
> Jos suostuu kärsimään häpeän niin helpottaa elämää ja ajamista.



Tai tämä


Herrmans polkupyörän ketjusuoja, yleismalli, muovia

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Paras tuote ketjuille on lokasuojat.
> On toki äärimmäisen noloa sekä etiketin ja opinkappaleiden vastaista, mutta karsii ketjuille joutuvasta hiekasta 90% pois.
> Jos suostuu kärsimään häpeän niin helpottaa elämää ja ajamista.



Takana on koko kurakauden ja edessäkin lyhyempi. Silti elämä ei aina tunnu helpolta ja ketjutkin rahisevat.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Laittanen uuden ketjun ihan tehdasrasvoilla, niin saan vertailukohtaa. Odotettavasti uusi ketju puhtaana toimii täysin moitteetta.



Intoa puhkuen vaihdoin uudet ketjut, jätin tehdasrasvoille. Hurautin lenkille ja rutina oli hirvittävää pienemmällä eturattaalla ajettaessa. Kvg ja selvisi, että joku muukin oli rutissut HG701-ketjuilla. Tutkin kuitenkin pienempää eturatasta vähän epäillen, mutta luotin googleen. Syytin tietenkin tehdasrasvaa ja pesin ketjun ja annoin sille Rex-kylvyn. Rutina jatkuin muuttumattomana.

Osia irti ja havaitsin keskiölaakerinkin väljäksi, siis uutta kaapista päivänvaloon. Pyörä kasaan ja kokeilemaan: rutinaa. Lopulta päätin kokeilla kaapissa odottanutta uutta 34-piikkistä: hiljaisuus.

Nyt tulee sitten myös testattua pienempää pienempää, entisen 36:n sijaan. Rex saa myös uuden mahdollisuuden.

Ehkä siirryn sinkulakuskisksi, ainakin pahimpaan kura-aikaan, tai ikuisesti tästä päivästä.

----------


## JouniJK

> https://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/fi...ine-p-64024-63



Ostin huvikseni purkin ohi ajaessani. Ei ole huono tuote. Tehoihin en ota kantaa, mutta voitelee hyvin ja kestää kauan.

----------


## Taimo M.

> Kohta vaihtuu takapakka+ketjut, taidan tehdä kokeen: ajan tehdasrasvoilla niin kauan kuin kitinä alkaa.



Sramin Eagle GX alkuperänen ketju explörössä 820km ja sitten alko kitinä. Mutta toi vimonen ajo oli myös semmoisessa kelissä että vettä
tuli kunnolla ja hiekkatie. Kerro sitten paljo tuli. :Cool: 

Ps. En ole täysin varma ketjun mallista, parempaa tietoa en löytänyt.

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

Noin 1300 km kesti maantiellä kuivassa kelissä ajoa tehdasrasvat SRAM:n ketjuissa ennenkuin alkoi rahisemaan.

----------


## brilleaux

> Noin 1300 km kesti maantiellä kuivassa kelissä ajoa tehdasrasvat SRAM:n ketjuissa ennenkuin alkoi rahisemaan.



Eli ketjurasvan käytön voi lopettaa; mulla venyi tonnissa Sramin PC1110 sen 0,5mm-> uudet ketjut.  :Leveä hymy: 
Katsotaan venyykö toi Sramin "seuraavaksi parempi"-malli yhtään hitaammin, eilen otin käyttöön.

----------


## frp

Jestas mitä touhua kun ketjuja vaihdetaan tonnin jälkeen eli kohtuu reippaalla polkijallakin menee viidet kesässä...

----------


## brilleaux

> Jestas mitä touhua kun ketjuja vaihdetaan tonnin jälkeen eli kohtuu reippaalla polkijallakin menee viidet kesässä...



Niin. Ja nehän maksaakin niin kauheasti. :Sarkastinen: 
Ketjun vaihdan silloin kun venymä tulee täyteen. Joko 0,5 tai 0,75mm. Riippuu mielentilasta.
Näillä "hinnat alkaen"-ketjuilla se tuli täyteen näemmä siis tonnissa.

----------


## veke

> Niin. Ja nehän maksaakin niin kauheasti.
> Ketjun vaihdan silloin kun venymä tulee täyteen. Joko 0,5 tai 0,75mm. Riippuu mielentilasta.
> Näillä "hinnat alkaen"-ketjuilla se tuli täyteen näemmä siis tonnissa.



Ja vaihtoväli tulee eteen, miten niitä hoitaa.
Aiemmin käytin ultraäänipesurissa:ketju oli niin puhdas, että helisi kuivana. Vaan kun sitten sinne ketjulenkkien sisään pitäis saada takaisin voitelevaa ja pysyvää voiteluainetta.
Eli nykyisin malliin brilleaux(?) ulkopuolinen putsaus ja voitelu, sekä vaihtoon ketjumittatoolin mukaan.

----------


## Mikkomoe

Mun ketjut on huolellisesti voideltu semmosella kuivankelin ketjuvahalla, nokkapullossa lukee dry lube, muuta en nyt muista. Mitä siinä tapahtuu jos sade yllättää kesken pyöräilyn? Huomenna olis tarkoitus pyöräillä töihin ja iltapäivällä paluumatkan ajaksi on luvassa sateita.

----------


## paaton

Se räjähtää. POW!!!

----------


## Ohiampuja

Eipä mitään vakavaa. Ehkä ikävä kitinä alkaa kuulumaan. Mutta tuskin sitäkään, jos se työmatka nyt ei vallan pitkä ole.   :Hymy:

----------


## Situm

Oonko mäihan kerettiläinen, kun en pese ketjuja koskaan. Jos ovat paskaiset, pyyhkäisen rätilla ja laitan mun mielestä parasta öljyä valuttaen ketjuun. Käytän pariin kertaan vaihteet läpi, pyyhkäisen ylimääräiset pois ja ajan taas pari viikkoa. Tosin ketjuina nykyään xx1, jotka saattaa olla parhaat kestävyydeltään mitä maastopyörään löytyy

----------


## J-ri

> Ostin huvikseni purkin ohi ajaessani. Ei ole huono tuote. Tehoihin en ota kantaa, mutta voitelee hyvin ja kestää kauan.



Joo hyvin toimii, 350-500 km olen kokeillut ajaa pelkästään rätillä pyyhkimällä ajojen välissä, pidempäänkin varmaan menisi mutta fillari pitänyt muuten pestä ja ketjujen voitelu uusiksi samalla.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Nyt tulee sitten myös testattua pienempää pienempää, entisen 36:n sijaan. Rex saa myös uuden mahdollisuuden.
> ...



Rex saa mennä: mustaa sotkevaa töhkää, joka peseytyy huonosti. Voitelee toki kestävämmin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jos sinulla olisi erikseen soratiepyörä ja maantiepyörä, rohkenisin ehdottaa että antaisi Domestiquelle uuden mahdollisuuden jälkimmäisen ketjussa. 

Vielä en voi puhua pitkästä kokemuksesta, mutta sen voin sanoa että Rexillä on ajettu kuivaa asfalttia vähän yli 400 km ja ketjua on mukavampi katsoa kuin Squirtillä tai Holmenkolilla voideltua. Toisin sanoen ketjua ei tarvitse putsata esteettisistä syistä. Hiljainenkin se vielä on.

En pessyt ketjua ennen Domestiqueen siirtymistä, ainoastaan pyyhin sen puhtaaksi normaaliin eli samaan tapaan kuin mainittuja vahapohjaisia aineita käyttäessäni. Tosin ketju oli jo useita vahavoitelukertoja läpikäynyt ja voisi ajatella että alkuperäinen öljy oli siinä käytössä putsautunut kohtuullisen hyvin?


Vielä semmoinen kokemus että siinä missä öljypohjaisella aineella voideltu ketju puhdistuu parhaiten ja parhaimmillaan helposti reilusti pesemällä eli levittämällä sopivaa ainetta harjalla, antamalla aineen vaikuttaa ja huuhtelemalla (ja kuivaamalla), vahapohjainen aine vaatii sitä amerikkalaista "elbow greasea" eli se on todella pyyhittävä puhtaaksi - mikä tosin käy niin nopeasti, kätevästi ja mukavasti ettei sitä voi sanoa muuksi kuin helposti putsattavaksi. (On sitten makuasia tai kunkin omista mieltymyksistä kiinni kummasta menetelmästä tykkää...)


Koska en lainkaan epäile arviotasi, odotan jännityksellä miltä gravelfillarini ketju ja pakka näyttävät ensimmäisen kunnon hiekkatielenkin jälkeen ja miten sen putsaaminen minulta onnistuu!

----------


## Visqu

^ Kokemukseni Rexistä maantiellä on täsmälleen sama kuin K.Kurosella :|

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^Jos Squirtilla saa aikaiseksi mustaa vahaa, aika reilustikin, niin Rexillä sain aikaseksi lähinnä jotakin, josta tulisi mieleen öljypolttimen noki.

----------


## Plus

Rexiä käyttäessä on oleellista, että aina ennen uutta voitelua pyyhkii ketjusta paperilla tai kankaalla kaikki mitä lähtee, ja että ei laita öljyä liikaa. Jos laittaa aina suoraan entisen päälle ilman pyyhintää, saa voimansiirron pidemmän päälle todella sottaiseen kuntoon.

----------


## Visqu

> Rexiä käyttäessä on oleellista, että aina ennen uutta voitelua pyyhkii ketjusta paperilla tai kankaalla kaikki mitä lähtee, ja että ei laita öljyä liikaa. Jos laittaa aina suoraan entisen päälle ilman pyyhintää, saa voimansiirron pidemmän päälle todella sottaiseen kuntoon.



Tämä koskee luonnollisesti kaikkia em. aineita.

----------


## TuplaO

Rexin tökötit on aivan hyviä molemmat. Ehkä tosiaan parempia voimansiirron ”hivelyyn” lähteneille, koska tulos on paras jos asialle uhraa vähän aikaa. Itse otin näin kesällä Squirtin taas naftaliinista, kun pölykelit näyttivät (paremman sanan puutteessa) syövän Rexin kaman ketjusta. Syksyn kosteiden kelien saapuessa olisi tarkoitus laittaa jälleen Rexiä tulille, koska normi-Squirt on kosteammissa karkeloissa vienyt hermot riittävän monta kertaa. (Vuosia siis käytin aikoinaan Squirtia ympärivuotisesti. Alkuun ei tainnut olla olemassakaan muuta kuin tätä normiversiota.)

----------


## JackOja

Kokeilkaas joku innokas ja analyyttinen kokeilija tätä (uutuutta?).

https://absoluteblack.cc/graphenlube...icant-coating/

----------


## humppakuutio

> Kokeilkaas joku innokas ja analyyttinen kokeilija tätä (uutuutta?).
> 
> https://absoluteblack.cc/graphenlube...icant-coating/



Laitoin juuri tänään maantiepyörään ko. aineella käsitellyn uuden ketjun: https://youtu.be/ePqsC7jUvaI. Saas nähdä miten toimii.

----------


## villepolkee

> Tilasin nyt sitten Smoovea kun sitä kehuttiin nettiarvosteluissa.



Smoovella ajettu nyt n. 600km ja hyvin toimii. Kerran putsasin ketjua kuivalla rätillä ja lisäsin vahaa. Aika paljon helpommalta tuntuu kuin öljyn kanssa pelaaminen

Nyt piti pestä pyörä kun oli kurainen, samalla putsasin ketjun ja laitan uudet smoovet.

----------


## Zorbuli

Olen testannut kahta ketjunvoiteluun tarkoitettua ainetta ja ero on aika selkeä kosteuden keston suhteen. TÄmä testi tehty siis maantiepyörällä.

Ketju on on "rasvan" vaihdon yhteydessä puhdistettu huolellisesti.

Muc Offin Hydrodynamic vs REX Domestique

Hydrodynamicilla ajaa useita satoja kilometrejä kuivalla kelillä ja kestää kosteutta eli sateella voi ajaa tunteja ennen kuin ketju alkaa kitistä. Eikä ketju kitise sateen jälkeen kun on kuivunut vaikkei rasvaa lisääkään eli kestää sateen ja riittää kun pyyhkii ketjun puhtaaksi sadekelin jälkeen.

Rexin Domestique toimii kuivalla kelillä hyvin, mutta jo 10min sateessa ajon jälkeen seuraavana päivänä ilman rasvan lisäämistä ketju piti aika pahaa ääntä kun oli kuivunut yön yli. Pyyhin ketjun kuivaksi rätillä mutta en lisännyt rasvaa.

Rexi ehkä pitää ketjun paremmin puhtaana mutta sillä ei ole väliä jos ainetta pitää lisätä pienenkin kosteuden jälkeen eli minun näkemykseni on että Domestique ei pysy sadekelillä ketjussa niin hyvin kuin Hydrodynamic.

----------


## Firlefanz

Sateella ja sateella on tietysti eroa, mutta kokemusten kirjon merkillisyyksiä ja valinnan vaikeutta lisätäkseni minun on kerrottava että ajoin 10 min kevyessä sateessa ja toiset 10 min juuri edelläni kulkeneen rankemman sateen jälkeen märällä (niin märällä että Ass Saver olisi ollut kiva olla mukana) asfaltilla. Lenkin jälkeen pyyhkäisin ketjun päällisin puolin puhtaaksi ja seuraavana päivänä ajoin 130 km ilman kitinää. 

Kilometrejä tuli tällöin täyteen 300 yhdellä Domestique-voitelukerralla. Kokeilun nimissä aion ajaa vielä vajaan 200-kilometrisen.

----------


## puppy

Hydrodynamic toiminut hyvin, eilen tuli testattua monsuunissa kahteen kertaan, ihan pahimmassa kaatosateessa meinasi melkein selätellä, tuntui ketjuissa että nyt on liikaa vettä mutta nousi vielä sillasta, toimi hyvin senkin jälkeen ja taas tänään kuivalla kelillä, mistä muistuukin että ketjun puhdistus tehtävä.

----------


## MacGyver

^^^Samaa mieltä REX Domestiquen sateenkestävyydestä. Jos ajelee sateella/märällä tiellä, niin kuivumisen jälkeen on lisättävä ainetta.
Kuivalla kelillä ehdottomasti paras tähän asti kokeilluista. Kestää hyvin ja ketju on helppo puhdistaa rätillä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Palaan lyhyesti kevään voiteluongelmiin. Pohdintoja ja havaintoja:

Kevättalvi ja kevät oli varsin kuraisten ja hiekkaisten lenkkien aikaa. Vaikka ketju ei ollut venynyt vaihtokuntoon, niin uutta asentaessa kiinnitin huomioita sivuttaisen joustavuuden lisääntymiseen. Vanha ketju myös rutisi puhdistusyrityksistä huolimatta. Vanhalla oli ajettu 2500 km.

Pienempi eturatas oli kulunut, vaikka silmä sitä ei erityisesti halunutkaan havaita. Pienemmän eturattaan vaihtumisesta pienempään seurasi myös takapakan vaihtuminen 11-34 -> 11-32. 

Pienten murheiden jatkuessa vaihdoin vaihtajalle tulevan vaijerikuoren viimeisen, joustavamman pätkän Shimanon suosittelemaan uuteen. Vanha oli Jagwiren talvella asennettu. Takavaihtajan liikkeen toistettavuus rattaita ylös-alas-ylös-alas parani selvästi. 

Viimeinen huoltotoimenpide oli keskiön alla olevan vaijeriohjurin vaihto uuteen. Vaihtaminen on kevyempää. Valmistajan uudempi ohjurin malli on etuvaihtajan osalta mielestäni onnistuneemmin muotoiltu.

Kelit ovat olleet kuivat ja viimeinenkin noin 180 km:n pölyinen lenkki sujui Squirtin voimin ilman mitään ongelmaa, tai kitinää. Toisaalta pyörälle on riittänyt kevyt pesu ja ketjulle pyyhintä.

--------------------------------------
Mitä tästä opin: pienistä puroista kasvaa joki. Ja jos ajaa (väkisin) kurassa ja savivellissä, niin tekniikkaa saa olla uusimassa tiheästi (tämän toki tiesin jo aiemmasta).

----------


## paaton

Uudet r7000/8000 vaihtajat ovat varmaan varustettu löysemmin jousin. Nämä tosiaan vaativat liukkaat kuoret ja ohjurit. OT-RS900 kuori sinne takimmaiseen pätkään. Dura-acen polymeeri kaapeli voisi olla myöskin hyvä.

----------


## Jouko

Luin koko topicin alusta loppuun ja meni hermot: tein motoxin vaseliinista ja tärpätistä seoksen ja sitä alan käyttää polkupyörän ketjussa sen jälkeen kun tehdasrasvat kuluu pois. Repikää siitä!

----------


## hemppa

> Luin koko topicin alusta loppuun ja meni hermot: tein motoxin vaseliinista ja tärpätistä seoksen ja sitä alan käyttää polkupyörän ketjussa sen jälkeen kun tehdasrasvat kuluu pois. Repikää siitä!



Tälle peukku. Kerro sitten kokemuksia. (Ohentamiseen kannattaisi kuitenkin käyttää mieluummin dieselöljyä, se haihtuu nopeammin pois kuten tuossa linkin jutussa on kerrottu)  :Hymy: 

Tässä pitkä ja mielenkiintoinen kirjoitus ketjuöljyistä: https://bike.bikegremlin.com/1986/bi...nts-explained/

Poimintoja:

"Coauthor: Stevan Dimitrijević (dr of metallurgical engineering)"

"a lubricant that is resistant to water is usually too sticky and collects much dirt; and vice-versa – a lubricant that is dry and doesn’t collect dirt is often easily washed out in the rain. That is why knowing conditions in which a particular bicycle is (mostly) ridden is important for choosing an optimal chain lubricant."



"Specialized bicycle chain lubricants


Some of these have been mentioned in the previous chapters, but this chapter “deals” with all of them together: lubricants marketed and sold as “bicycle chain lubricants”.


These lubricants are made by various, big or small, manufacturers. There are countless types and models: “dry bicycle chain lubes”, “wet bicycle chain lubes”, “dry, ceramic bicycle chain lubes”, “wet ceramic bicycle chain lubes”, and so on…


Ingredients are usually “special and secret”. *Often, completely needless additives are noted*, such as “EP additives that enable the lubricant to bear extremely high pressures…” – which are completely irrelevant for a bicycle chain lubricant, since it doesn’t face extreme pressures, no matter how hard one pedals. Other listed additives usually include one, or several, of the following: PTFE, “ceramics”, boron nitride, graphite (less often), special synthetic oils, (paraffin) wax etc."

*"the most important thing for long chain life is to clean and lubricate chain regularly."
*
"8.2.7. *Chainsaw (bar) oil*
*These oils have very good adhesive characteristics (they stick to the chain well). They provide good rust protection and very good resistance to water washout.*


The main flaw of chainsaw oil is it tends to stick a lot of dirt as well. That is why *it’s a good idea to dilute it with mineral spirits, or diesel*, usually in ratios from 3(oil):1(diesel), to 1:4 ratio, depending on oil’s viscosity. This will allow for the oil to reach the important area between the rollers and pins, then (partially) evaporate, leaving slightly thicker chainsaw oil where lubrication is needed, but away from the outside of the chain where it could attract dirt. The outside of the chain should be cleaned as soon as the (diluted) lubricant is applied – before the solvent dries."

"*Better alternative is thinning lubricant with diesel fuel* (better D2, but Eurodiesel is OK too). Diesel will evaporate more quickly, but only after the lubricant has reached the important area between the rollers and pins. While the chain is freshly oiled, diesel will help cleaning the outside of the chain, so less dirt gets stuck to it. After diesel (partially) evaporates, lubricant will go back to almost (but not completely) it’s factory viscosity, being “thicker” between the rollers and pins, making it last longer and a bit more resistant to water washout. Diesel viscosity is usually around ISO VG 3 grade."

----------


## brilleaux

Kuinkahan tämä toimis?
https://www.karkkainen.com/verkkokau...tu-voiteluoljy

Itse ajan vielä tehdasrasvoilla, toki vasta 700km nykyisillä ketjuilla km takana.
Talveksi vaihdan traineriajoon toiset ketjut alle(niissäkin tehdasrasvat, 350km ajetut), voi sitten keväällä taas alkaa seuraamaan kauanko noilla "ulkoketjujen" tehdasrasvoilla mennään.

----------


## Jouko

> Kuinkahan tämä toimis?
> https://www.karkkainen.com/verkkokau...tu-voiteluoljy
> 
> Itse ajan vielä tehdasrasvoilla, toki vasta 700km nykyisillä ketjuilla km takana.
> Talveksi vaihdan traineriajoon toiset ketjut alle(niissäkin tehdasrasvat, 350km ajetut), voi sitten keväällä taas alkaa seuraamaan kauanko noilla "ulkoketjujen" tehdasrasvoilla mennään.



Sinänsä huono juttu, että tuo Shimanon tehdasrasvan koostumus on arvoitus. En ole onnistunut saamaan millään muulla aineella niin kestävää voitelua ja hiljaista ketjua.

----------


## brilleaux

^Itsellä käytössä Campagnolon ketjut.

----------


## Jouko

> ^Itsellä käytössä Campagnolon ketjut.



Ok. Paljastaako Campa mitä tököttiä ne käyttää tehdasöljynä ketjuissa? Joku oli löytänyt SRAM:in salaisen aseen, mutta kyseistä ainetta ei kyllä saa mistään tilattua tai muutenkaan ostettua. Ainakaan yksityishenkilö.

----------


## paaton

Melkein etsisin venäläisiltä foorumeilta tietoa. Siellä on käytössä sellaisia rasvoja, ettei edes suolavesi pysty voitelukalvoon ensimmäiseen kymmeneen vuoteen. Ketjut eivät myös takuulla pidä pienintäkään ääntä. Se rallatus on prkleestä. Mahdollisimman paksulla rasvalla tuosta pääse eroon. Melkein laittaisin samaa evästä pyöränlaakereihin ja keskiöönkin, kun oikea koostumus löytyy.

----------


## Cantrek

Pyörän ketjun ja hammaspyörien välillä on kovia pintapaineita joten tämä : "*“EP additives that enable the lubricant to bear extremely high pressures…” – which are completely irrelevant for a bicycle chain lubricant, since it doesn’t face extreme pressures, no matter how hard one pedals."* on väärin. 

Kosketuspinnathan ovat pieniä ja voimansiirron vähänkin kuluessa hammaspyörät muokkaantuvat, joten tuskin selvempää merkkiä kovista pintapaineista voi olla. Se on toinen kysymys onko jostain EP lisäaineista hyötyä ketjujen voitelun kannalta. 

Rasvojen ja öljyjen sekoittelu ja hienojen kaupallisten nimitysten keksiminen ja hyvällä hinnalla tuotteiden myyminen pyöräilijöille on selvästi sukua ilmiölle jossa naisille myydään kalliita naamarasvoja. Sille joka tuntee kemian(teollisuuden) perusteet on selvää että ei uusia öljyjä ja rasvoja tai vahoja tuosta vaan keksitä ja hän tietää myös että kyseessä on halvat bulkkituotteet, öljy/kemianteollisuus on suurten volyymien teollisuutta. 

Voitelua ketjuun pitää tietysti olla mutta hullu rasvoista ja öljyistä paljoa maksaa. Jos voiteluaineen litrahinta ylittää 5€ hälytyskellojen pitäisi alkaa soida. Eihän autojen pitkälle kehitetyt moottoriöljytkään sen enempää maksa. Ketjut/rattaat kuluvat joka tapauksessa koska niiden tekniikka on primitiivinen.

----------


## Cantrek

Shimanon tehdasrasvassa tuskin on mitään erityistä, jokin halpa varastorasva. Ketju on mitä luultavimmin voideltu öljykylvyssä ja siksi kestää käyttäjän omaa pintapuolista voitelua paremmin. Mikään ei tietysti estä ottamasta ketjua irti ja tekemästä samoin, vaikka kuumassa öljyssä.

Uusi ketju on tietysti hiljainen (olettaen että rattaat ovat kunnossa) kun se ei ole vielä venynyt.

----------


## Jouko

> Uusi ketju on tietysti hiljainen (olettaen että rattaat ovat kunnossa) kun se ei ole vielä venynyt.



Hyvä pointti. Tahdon kuitenkin uskoa, että Shimanon uusien ketjujen öljy sisältää jotain maagista. Saan sisältöä elämääni.

----------


## paaton

[





> Pyörän ketjun ja hammaspyörien välillä on kovia pintapaineita joten tämä : "*“EP additives that enable the lubricant to bear extremely high pressures…” – which are completely irrelevant for a bicycle chain lubricant, since it doesn’t face extreme pressures, no matter how hard one pedals."* on väärin. 
> 
> Kosketuspinnathan ovat pieniä ja voimansiirron vähänkin kuluessa hammaspyörät muokkaantuvat, joten tuskin selvempää merkkiä kovista pintapaineista voi olla. Se on toinen kysymys onko jostain EP lisäaineista hyötyä ketjujen voitelun kannalta. 
> 
> Rasvojen ja öljyjen sekoittelu ja hienojen kaupallisten nimitysten keksiminen ja hyvällä hinnalla tuotteiden myyminen pyöräilijöille on selvästi sukua ilmiölle jossa naisille myydään kalliita naamarasvoja. Sille joka tuntee kemian(teollisuuden) perusteet on selvää että ei uusia öljyjä ja rasvoja tai vahoja tuosta vaan keksitä ja hän tietää myös että kyseessä on halvat bulkkituotteet, öljy/kemianteollisuus on suurten volyymien teollisuutta. 
> 
> Voitelua ketjuun pitää tietysti olla mutta hullu rasvoista ja öljyistä paljoa maksaa. Jos voiteluaineen litrahinta ylittää 5€ hälytyskellojen pitäisi alkaa soida. Eihän autojen pitkälle kehitetyt moottoriöljytkään sen enempää maksa. Ketjut/rattaat kuluvat joka tapauksessa koska niiden tekniikka on primitiivinen.



Entäs vahasekoitukset? Saako ne maksaa? Esimerkiksi rex tekee suksivoiteita ja ne vasta maksavatkin. Öljyillä ei tosiaan paljoa eroa ole. Paksumpi ei mene kunnolla sisään ja ohut ei pysy pitkään. TFT tefloni sekoitus nyt käytössä ja taisi maksaa 7e/litra.





> Shimanon tehdasrasvassa tuskin on mitään erityistä, jokin halpa varastorasva. Ketju on mitä luultavimmin voideltu öljykylvyssä ja siksi kestää käyttäjän omaa pintapuolista voitelua paremmin. Mikään ei tietysti estä ottamasta ketjua irti ja tekemästä samoin, vaikka kuumassa öljyssä.
> 
> Uusi ketju on tietysti hiljainen (olettaen että rattaat ovat kunnossa) kun se ei ole vielä venynyt.



Tuota paksua rasvaahan se on. Lämpimänä takuulla uitettu altaan läpi. 

Minusta uusi ketju ei ole sen hiljaisempi. Se paksu rasva vaan estää ketjun rallatuksen. Ja lisää vastusta.

----------


## Cantrek

Vahat on halpoja kemianteollisuuden tuotteita. Toki joku Carnaubavaha tai mehiläisvaha on vähän kalliimpia kuin steariinit, parafiinit ym öljytisleet jotka ovat halpaa kuin saippua, tai oikeastaan vielä paljon halvempaa.

Suksivoiteet ovat näiden vahojen sekoituksia, kylmän kelin luistovoiteissa on enemmän kovaa vahaa ja nollakelin voiteissa pehmeämpää. Sitten elintarvikevärillä tms. koodataan vaha kelialueelle sopivaksi. Sanomattakin selvää että luistovahojen hinnat ovat aivan järjettömiä. Fluorivoiteet ovat toki oma lukunsa mutta nehän ovat kieltolistalla jo ymmärtääkseni.

Olen jo vuosikausia voidellut kaikki sukseni parafiini- ja steariinikynttilöillä ja hyvin luistaa. Kynttilöissä vahan kilohinta on siedettävä alle 5€/kg. Tietenkään teollinen hinta yleisimmille vahoille ei ole kuin ehkä 10% tästä mutta tällä ei ole loppukäyttäjälle enää suurempaa merkitystä.

----------


## nakamura10

Voisitteko laittaa vaikka reilut 5 kohtuhintaista ketjuöljyä jotka käy yleiskäyttöön kaikenlaisille pyörille. Semmosia jotka ei ole parhaimpia litkuja keräänmään kaiken hiekanpölyn ja tekee tehtävänsä? 95% kuivan kelin ajoa. 75% asfaltilla.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Voisitteko laittaa vaikka reilut 5 kohtuhintaista ketjuöljyä jotka käy yleiskäyttöön kaikenlaisille pyörille. Semmosia jotka ei ole parhaimpia litkuja keräänmään kaiken hiekanpölyn ja tekee tehtävänsä? 95% kuivan kelin ajoa. 75% asfaltilla.



Kuivalle Muc-off dry lube, tai Finishlinen vastaava. Wetillä kattaa enemmän kelejä, mutta kerää myös enemmän mömmöä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Vahat on halpoja kemianteollisuuden tuotteita. Toki joku Carnaubavaha tai mehiläisvaha on vähän kalliimpia kuin steariinit, parafiinit ym öljytisleet jotka ovat halpaa kuin saippua, tai oikeastaan vielä paljon halvempaa.
> 
> Suksivoiteet ovat näiden vahojen sekoituksia, kylmän kelin luistovoiteissa on enemmän kovaa vahaa ja nollakelin voiteissa pehmeämpää. Sitten elintarvikevärillä tms. koodataan vaha kelialueelle sopivaksi. Sanomattakin selvää että luistovahojen hinnat ovat aivan järjettömiä. Fluorivoiteet ovat toki oma lukunsa mutta nehän ovat kieltolistalla jo ymmärtääkseni.
> 
> Olen jo vuosikausia voidellut kaikki sukseni parafiini- ja steariinikynttilöillä ja hyvin luistaa. Kynttilöissä vahan kilohinta on siedettävä alle 5€/kg. Tietenkään teollinen hinta yleisimmille vahoille ei ole kuin ehkä 10% tästä mutta tällä ei ole loppukäyttäjälle enää suurempaa merkitystä.



Totta, tämä pitää johonkin pisteeseen asti hyvin paikkansa. Ei muuta kuin bisnestä pyörittämään. Ostan tuotteitasi hiihtoon ja pyöräilyyn paljon, jos ne voittavat ominaisuuksiltaan kilpailijat.

----------


## vihtis83

> Voisitteko laittaa vaikka reilut 5 kohtuhintaista ketjuöljyä jotka käy yleiskäyttöön kaikenlaisille pyörille. Semmosia jotka ei ole parhaimpia litkuja keräänmään kaiken hiekanpölyn ja tekee tehtävänsä? 95% kuivan kelin ajoa. 75% asfaltilla.



Holmenkol Lube Extreme(+protect) toimii hyvin kuivalla ja myös märällä eikä edes kerää kauheasti likaa.

----------


## MTB Engineer

> Pyörän ketjun ja hammaspyörien välillä on kovia pintapaineita joten tämä : "*“EP additives that enable the lubricant to bear extremely high pressures…” – which are completely irrelevant for a bicycle chain lubricant, since it doesn’t face extreme pressures, no matter how hard one pedals."* on väärin. 
> 
> Kosketuspinnathan ovat pieniä ja voimansiirron vähänkin kuluessa hammaspyörät muokkaantuvat, joten tuskin selvempää merkkiä kovista pintapaineista voi olla. Se on toinen kysymys onko jostain EP lisäaineista hyötyä ketjujen voitelun kannalta. 
> 
> Voitelua ketjuun pitää tietysti olla mutta hullu rasvoista ja öljyistä paljoa maksaa. Jos voiteluaineen litrahinta ylittää 5€ hälytyskellojen pitäisi alkaa soida. Eihän autojen pitkälle kehitetyt moottoriöljytkään sen enempää maksa. Ketjut/rattaat kuluvat joka tapauksessa koska niiden tekniikka on primitiivinen.



Olen samaa ja samalla hieman eri mieltä pintapaineista. Hammaspyörä- ja rullaketju eivät aivan ole vertailukelpoisia, koska hammaspyörässä pintapainetta esiintyy hampaiden liukuessa / rullatessa toisiaan vasten. Liukumaa toki pitäisi oikealla hampaanmuodolla vähentää mahdollisimman paljon, mutta sitä silti esiintyy varsinkin jos pintojen välissä ei ole suojaavaa öljykalvoa. Rullaketjussa sen sijaan rulla liukuu / pyörii tapin ympärillä, mutta kosketus itse rattaaseen rullan ja hampaan välillä on oikein suunniteltuna staattinen. Paine on näin pienempi ja samalla kitkaa on vähemmän kuin hammaspyörävoimansiirrossa, mutta voimansiirtokyky paljon pienempi. Ketju tarvitsee voitelua rullan ja tapin väliin, mutta ulkopuolelle teoriassa ei ja käytännössä vähän, koska emme elä täydellisessä maailmassa. Pintapaine rullan ja tapin välissä on teoriassa suurempi kuin hammaspyörissä, joissa se on oikein suunniteltunakin viivamainen, mutta käytännössä varmaan ketjussakin paine on piste / viivamainen, ja EP-lisäaineistuksesta voisi oikeasti olla hyötyä. Pintapaine on kuitenkin voiman ja pinta-alan funktio, joten pienikin voima tuottaa melko suuren paineen kun pinta-alat ovat pieniä, kuten polkupyörän osissa.

Suurempi ongelma on lienee saada voiteluaine ketjussa oikeaan paikkaan eli rullan ja tapin väliin, ja vielä pysymäänkin siellä. Siksi esim. auton peräöljy tai muu vaihteistoöljy olisi erinomainen voiteluaine ketjulle, mutta sen tarttuvuus on huono ja siksi lisäaineistus tarttuvuuden lisäämiseksi on tarpeen.

Tosiasia myös on, että voiteluaineilla vedetään käsittämättömiä katteita myyntipuhein, jotka harvoin pitävät paikkansa.

----------


## Sambolo

Ei ole kyllä enää paluuta öljyihin. Käyttänyt zefalin chain waxia eikä ole enää kerääntyny rattaisii semmoista kiinteetä paskakerrosta. Myös hiljaisena pysyy ja muutenkin puhtaana. Suht harvoin tulee lisättyä.

----------


## hemppa

> Voisitteko laittaa vaikka reilut 5 kohtuhintaista ketjuöljyä jotka käy yleiskäyttöön kaikenlaisille pyörille. Semmosia jotka ei ole parhaimpia litkuja keräänmään kaiken hiekanpölyn ja tekee tehtävänsä? 95% kuivan kelin ajoa. 75% asfaltilla.



Noihin olosuhteisiin ehdottomasti joku "dry lube". Jo aiemmin mainittujen Muc-Offin ja Finnish Linen lisäksi mm. Squirt tai Zefal ajaa asiansa. Joku saa keksiä viidennen jos on tarvetta. Tärkeintä on kuitenkin puhdistaa ketju säännöllisesti, aina siihen jotain moskaa kertyy oli öljy mitä tahansa.

----------


## JackOja

> N... Joku saa keksiä viidennen jos on tarvetta....



Rex.

----------


## kervelo

> ...Joku saa keksiä viidennen jos on tarvetta...



Perinteinen Dynamicin Dry Lube.
https://dynamicbikecare.com/product/...v=796834e7a283

----------


## Moska

Mulla ollut/on käytössä Rex, mugoffeja useampia ja holmennkollia. Näistä Holmenkoll ehdoton suosikki. Rex ei kestä vettä, eikä mugoffin drylubet. Mugoffin wetlube sotkee enemmän kuin Holmenkoll, joka kumminkin kestää kohtuullisesti vettäkin.

----------


## MRe

Mucoffin wetlube on kyllä aikamoinen sotkupelle. Vaatii parit ylimääräisen öljyn pyyhintäsessiot ja rissat on puhdistettava useammin kuin muilla öljyillä. Olisko toi Holmenkoll sitten parempi?

----------


## paaton

> Mucoffin wetlube on kyllä aikamoinen sotkupelle. Vaatii parit ylimääräisen öljyn pyyhintäsessiot ja rissat on puhdistettava useammin kuin muilla öljyillä. Olisko toi Holmenkoll sitten parempi?



Mä testaan nyt sen viimeinkin. Lupaan haukkua maanrakoon, jos ei toimi.

Se pakkasen kestävä muc-off wetlube on parempaa. Lähes normi öljyä, eli ei sotke niin paljoa.

----------


## TheMiklu

About kaikkia tuotemerkkejä testinyt mitä tässä viimeksi keskustelussa mainittu. 
Mustaa Rexiä menee ketjuun nyt harrastepyörissä. Pysyy paremmin näillä kurakeleillä kuin punainen mutta toimii yhtä hienosti.

----------


## Kulkuri

> Ei ole kyllä enää paluuta öljyihin. Käyttänyt zefalin chain waxia eikä ole enää kerääntyny rattaisii semmoista kiinteetä paskakerrosta. Myös hiljaisena pysyy ja muutenkin puhtaana. Suht harvoin tulee lisättyä.



Olen käyttänyt Zefalia ja tosiaan hyvin pysyy voimansiirto puhtaana.  Lisäksi ketju ei veny niin nopeasti kuin ketjuöljyä (esim. Dynamic All-Round) käyttäessä, kohta olen ajanut 7000 km samalla ketjulla eikä ketjutulkki vielä osoita vaihdon tarvetta.  Dynamicillä tuli ketjun vaihto eteen jo 3600 km kohdalla, suurin piirtein samanlaisessa kelissä viime vuonna.

Ketjun hiljaisuudesta mulla on huonompia kokemuksia, ketju alkaa pitää ääntä jo muutaman kymmenen kilometrin ajon jälkeen ja aika usein pitää voidella tämän takia, tyypillisesti joka toinen päivä.  Mulla alkaa tosin rattaat olla jo vaihtokunnossa ja ketjukin pian, joten voihan tälläkin olla vaikutusta. Toinen harmillinen ominaisuus Zefalissa on pullon suuosa, joka on niin kapea että se menee herkästi tukkoon ja neulan kanssa joutuu välillä avaamaan reittiä auki.

Lopullisen ketjuvahan etsintä jatkuu omalla kohdallani, Squirtiä ja Zefalia on testattu, seuraavaksi pitäisi varmaan kokeilla Rexiä, Smoovea ym. kunhan nykyiset pullot ensin tyhjenee.  Ketjuöljyihin ei ole paluuta näillä näkymin.

----------


## Laroute

Tuli ostettua halvalla pari pulloa Holmenkoll extremeä ja en muista koska olisin ajanut yhtä paskaisilla ketjuilla. Ketjut ja jockey wheellsit sellaisessa paskahyytelössä parin lenkin jälkeen. Äsken pesin ketjupesuaineella ja paskat ei meinanneet lähteä. Lensivät purkit samantien roskikseen. Eli, halpaa oli.

----------


## arctic biker

> Tuli ostettua halvalla pari pulloa Holmenkoll extremeä ja en muista koska olisin ajanut yhtä paskaisilla ketjuilla. Ketjut ja jockey wheellsit sellaisessa paskahyytelössä parin lenkin jälkeen. Äsken pesin ketjupesuaineella ja paskat ei meinanneet lähteä. Lensivät purkit samantien roskikseen. Eli, halpaa oli.



Aivan päinvastaiset kokemukset.

----------


## Qilty

> Rex.



Tämä. Jo pelkästään sen takia että koko voimansiirto kiiltää puhtauttaan vielä reilun tonnin ajojen jälkeen, maasturissa. Ja ilman mitään putsaamista, pelkällä huuhtelulla irtoaa kurat. Seuraavaksi voisi kokeilla sitä "parempaa" Rexiä.

Vahassa keittäminen olis varmaan kova.


Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Laroute

^ Itse keittelen kesällä parafiini ja parafiiniöljy seoksessa ja ketjut voi lenkin jälkeen heittää puhtaalle lakanalle ilman tahroja. Paras ratkaisu minkä tiedän. Vaatii tosin muutaman minuutin enemmän puuhastelua. Hiljaiset ja lähes täysin likaa keräämättömät ketjut. Sadekeli lyhentää huoltoväliä. Syksyn sadekeleillä kuitenkin turhaa hommaa.

----------


## Laroute

> Aivan päinvastaiset kokemukset.



Laitoin saman määrän kuin Rexiä ja Holmeni näyttää näistä pulloista keräävän kaiken kuin kärpäspaperi. Annoin kaksi mahdollisuutta, eli muutama satku ja mustat tahnaiset töhnä ketjut. Puhdistus ja uusi yritys. Sama lopputulos. Maantie lenkkejä pikkuisen sadetta parilla lenkillä.

----------


## FP3

> Tuli ostettua halvalla pari pulloa Holmenkoll extremeä ja en muista koska olisin ajanut yhtä paskaisilla ketjuilla. Ketjut ja jockey wheellsit sellaisessa paskahyytelössä parin lenkin jälkeen. Äsken pesin ketjupesuaineella ja paskat ei meinanneet lähteä. Lensivät purkit samantien roskikseen. Eli, halpaa oli.



Tää on hyvä, paskahyytelö

----------


## Firlefanz

> Laitoin saman määrän kuin Rexiä ja Holmeni näyttää näistä pulloista keräävän kaiken kuin kärpäspaperi. Annoin kaksi mahdollisuutta, eli muutama satku ja mustat tahnaiset töhnä ketjut. Puhdistus ja uusi yritys. Sama lopputulos. Maantie lenkkejä pikkuisen sadetta parilla lenkillä.



Kokeneen pyöräilijän omakohtaisille kokemuksille annan aina arvon enkä rupea niitä kiistämään. Kuitenkin on jossain määrin huvittavaa että Rexistä (Domestique) olemme voineet lukea aivan vastaavanlaisia kokemuksia. 

Itse olen kokenut että niin Domestique kuin Lube Extreme voivat aluksi tuottaa pettymyksen sen vuoksi että ne näyttävät keräävän juuri sellaista paksua mustaa töhnää niin ketjuihin kuin rissoihin. Kuitenkin jo toisen tai viimeistään kolmannen voitelukerran jälkeen huomaa ettei sama toistu.

 Itselleni olen selittänyt ilmiön sillä että lika on ketjusta lähtevää vanhaa öljyä jonka kanssa vaha muodostaa "paskahyytelöä" (kuten värikkäästi mutta kieltämättä osuvasti kuvasit). On ikään kuin vaha imisi öljyn ketjun "sisältä" :Sekaisin:  Mutta jos olet puhdistanut ketjut huolellisemmin kuin minä ja yhtä huolellisesti ennen Holmenkolin kuin ennen Rexin käyttöä, selitys ei oikein toimi.


PS Olen ymmärtänyt että näillä kahdella on se ero että Holmenkolia käyttävän kannattaa pyyhkäistä ketjut voitelun jälkeen sekä antaa liuotinaineen(?) haihtua jonkun tunnin ennen ajoa - kun taas Rexiä ei tule pyyhkiä ja ajamaan milteipä käsketään heti kun on rauhallisesti pyörittänyt kampia muutaman kierroksen.

----------


## marco1

Holmenkol Extreme Lune toimii loistavasti omassa käytössä, koko päivän maastoajo räkäkelissä ei ole ongelma ja pyyhkäisyllä saa ketjun puhtaaksi.

----------


## vihtis83

Mullakin Holmenkol ollut paras ketju”öljy” tähän asti, toimii ympärivuotisessa maastokäytössä ja jopa punainen Rex keräsi pahemmin likaa rattaisiin ja vaihtajan rissoihin. Ja Rex ei kestänyt sateessa ajoa juuri ollenkaan. Toki ketjusta pitää ennen uuden voiteluaineen käyttöönottoa pestä huolellisesti vanhat öljyt pois, sen jälkeen riittää juurikin tuo rätillä pyyhkäisy seuraavan voitelukerran yhteydessä.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

> Syksyn sadekeleillä kuitenkin turhaa hommaa.



Tarkoitatko, että syksyn sateilla vaha ei kestä?

----------


## MRe

En tiijä... kai tästä ketjujen voitelustakin voi tehdä harrastuksen. Itse aika lailla mennyt jollain "no-name"-öljyillä ja eteenpäin on päästy. Tarjouksesta ostin sen Muc-Offin Ceramic-tuplapaketin, missä tosiaan Dry on ihan jees, Wet taas kerää rissoihin kuonaa hullun lailla.

Nyt laitoin tilaukseen Holmenkol Performancea, katsotaan millaista paskahyytelöä se alkaa pukkaamaan. Talveksi otin myös kokeeksi Squirt:in low temperaturea. Josko se on hyvä tai sitten ei. 

Ainoa valintakriteeri mulla on ollut, että öljy pitää olla tippapullossa, ei spray-pullossa. Spreyn kanssa tuhertaminen on rasittavaa.

Jos voimansiirto ei pidä ääntä, se on hyvä. Muutenkin kun säät vaihtelee mitä vaihtelee, niin aika vaikea (IMHO) koko ajan olla vaihtamassa märän- tai kuivankelin öljyjen välillä. Varsinkin kun se märänkelin öljy minimissään pitäisi saada sieltä ensin pois. Ketjut pesen tärpättiin upotettuna, kuivaus ja sitten muovipussiin, johon öljyä ketjujen kanssa. Saa olla siellä pari päivää tai pidemmänkin ajan, jos kierrätän ketjuja. Sitten vain kevyt pyyhintä ja ajoon. Samoin jos laitan uudet ketjut. pyyhin ne asentamisen jälkeen kevyesti jarrukliinerillä päältä ja kovaa ajoa. Shimanon terva pysyy niissä ihmeen pitkään, eikä juuri sotke rissoja tai pakkaa.

----------


## jankki

Oliko jollain kokemuksia sekä Rexistä että Squirtista? Itsellä jälkimmäistä, mutta saatavuus on aina vähän arpaa. Hyvin pysyy puhtaana ja hiljaisena ketju, kuivalla kelillä tulee vahailtua (1 tippa per lenkki) noin 100km välein, märällä useammin.

----------


## Laroute

> Tarkoitatko, että syksyn sateilla vaha ei kestä?



Juu, vaikka parafiini ja parafiiniöljy on seoksena, niin vesi kyllä vaikuttaa siihen nopeasti. Kuivilla keleillä se on kuitenkin unelma. Tässä vähän vinkkiä jos haluat testata. Askarteluliikkeestä kilon pussi parafiinirakeita ja rautakaupasta parafiiniöljyä. Panet kattilaan rakeita ja kaadat hieman parafiiniöljyä päälle. Sulattelet sitä kirkkaaksi seokseksi alle 200 asteessa. Kasta veitsi seokseen ja anna sen jäähtyä. Hiero etusormen ja peukalon välissä veistä. Jos se lähtee pikaisesti sulamaan sormien lämmön ja kitkan ansiosta, niin seos on hyvä. Jos yhä pysyy sormien välissä kovana, niin hieman öljyä lisää, kunnen hierontasulaminen tapahtuu jäähtyneessä veitsessä.

Kun seos on valmis, niin sinulla on kattilallinen ehtaa ainetta. Pese ketjut huolella ja huuhtele vedellä. Anna vähän valua, kaikkea ei tarvitse kuivattaa, koska vesi kiehuu dippauksessa pois. Pidä ketjuja niin kauan kuumassa vahassa, että mikroporeilu loppuu (vesi kiehuu pois). Nosta ketju pois ja pyyhi välittömästi kangasrätillä kaikki irtoava vaha pois. Nyt on nami ketjut kädessäsi. Jos öljyä on liian vähän seoksessa, niin kova parafiini hilseilee nopeasti pois. Parafiiniöljy sitoo seoksen kiinni ketjuun.

Kehoitetaan käyttämään lämpömittaria, jottei liuos ylikuumene, mutta itse olen ratkaissut asian simppelimmin. Kun liuos on pääosin sulaa, pohjalla kuitenkin vielä hieman sulamatonta massaa, laitan ketjut sinne. Kun loppukin massa on sulanut, niin laitan lieden kiinni. Ei voi näin ylikuumentua. Anna siinä mikroporeilla ja seoksen täyttää kaikki ketjun koloset.

Pulloversion saa tuosta litkusta siten, että lisäät seokseen parafiinille sopivan liuotinaineen, joka pitää massan juoksevassa muodossa ja haihtuu annostelun jälkeen ketjuissa. Näin sinulla on huipputavaraa halvalla välivahauksiin.

Itse laitan kattilaan aina täysin puhdistetut ketjut ja tuo pieni kattila puolillaan tuntuu kestävän loputtomiin vahauskertoja.

----------


## hsr

> Ainoa valintakriteeri mulla on ollut, että öljy pitää olla tippapullossa, ei spray-pullossa. Spreyn kanssa tuhertaminen on rasittavaa.



Minusta asia on päin vastoin: tippapullon kanssa tuhertaminen on rasittavaa. Olen kättänyt Muc Off Dry Lubea sprayna, toimii hyvin kuivalla kelillä kesät talvet.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

> Juu, vaikka parafiini ja parafiiniöljy on seoksena, niin vesi kyllä vaikuttaa siihen nopeasti. Kuivilla keleillä se on kuitenkin unelma. Tässä vähän vinkkiä jos haluat testata. Askarteluliikkeestä kilon pussi parafiinirakeita ja rautakaupasta parafiiniöljyä.



Tulipa kattavat ohjeet, kiitos 😀 otin kerran yhdet uudet ketjut, pesin bensapohjaisella liuottimella, sitten spriillä ja uitin pelkässä parafiinissa. En ole vielä kokeillut. Saa nyt nähdä, tuliko liian kovaa, kun en tiennyt tosta öljystä. Vaha näytti kyllä tarttuvan hyvin.

Mietin noita liuottimia parafiinille... se ei kai liukene kovin helposti. Jossain suositeltiin ksyleeniä, mutta pelottaa, että se liuottaa säilytysastiat.

Paljonko olet ajanut kilsoja ennen uudelleenvahausta ja millä sitten kannattaisi voidella märkinä vuodenaikoina?

----------


## marco1

Holmekollen willen wollen procedure:
- uusi ketju paketista
- putsaus ketjun päältä liuottimella pyyhkimällä
- left-leaning liberaali annostelu tököttiä (hyvin sekoitettu ja taskulämmin pullo)
- kampien pyörittelyä ja ylimääräisen pyyhintä (viimeistään ennen lenkkiä)
- alkuvaiheessa joutuu lisäämään useammmin mutta kesäkelillä menee helposti 4-5 lenkkiä (10-15h) ennen uutta annostelua, yleensä kuitenkin Suomen kesässä tulee sen verran rähmää pyörään että joutuu putsaamaan 
- normaaliannostelu on tippa per rulla
- syksyn mutalenkkien jälkeen maastopyörän joutuu joka tapauksessa putsaamaan niin kuivanneesta pyörästä lähtee ketjun lika kertapyyhkäisyllä

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Unohdit tärkeimmän!

Annosteletko Holmenkollisi ketjun ylä- vai alapuoliselle osalle? Toisin sanoen, kun pyörität kampea saadaksesi uutta voideltavaa, siirtyykö jo voideltu osa kohti takapakkaa vai eturattaita?

----------


## Moska

> PS Olen ymmärtänyt että näillä kahdella on se ero että Holmenkolia käyttävän kannattaa pyyhkäistä ketjut voitelun jälkeen sekä antaa liuotinaineen(?) haihtua jonkun tunnin ennen ajoa - kun taas Rexiä ei tule pyyhkiä ja ajamaan milteipä käsketään heti kun on rauhallisesti pyörittänyt kampia muutaman kierroksen.



Itse laitan tarvittaessa lenkin jälkeen uudet voiteet ja ennen seuraavaa pyyhkäisen rätillä liiat pois. Joskus unohtuu laittaa, vaikka olisi tarve, niin silloin pyyhin hetikohta voitelun ja pyörittelyn jälkeen. Jos ei pyyhkäise niin sotkee selkeästi enemmän.

----------


## MRe

> ^ Unohdit tärkeimmän!
> 
> Annosteletko Holmenkollisi ketjun ylä- vai alapuoliselle osalle? Toisin sanoen, kun pyörität kampea saadaksesi uutta voideltavaa, siirtyykö jo voideltu osa kohti takapakkaa vai eturattaita?



Minä voitelen yläpuolelle ja pyöritän polkimia taaksepäin. Ainoana perusteena se, että näin öljy ei ole ensimmäisenä siellä rattaissa. Vaihtajan rissaan sitä kuitenkin tarttuu, mutta täysin mihinkään koskemattahan sitä ei vaihdepyörässä voi tehdä. Ja tippa per ketjun rissa yhden kierroksen verran. Sitten rätillä pois ylimääräiset.

Edellämainittu ei perustu siis muuhun kuin mutuun ja laiskuuteen.

----------


## marco1

> ^ Unohdit tärkeimmän!
> 
> Annosteletko Holmenkollisi ketjun ylä- vai alapuoliselle osalle? Toisin sanoen, kun pyörität kampea saadaksesi uutta voideltavaa, siirtyykö jo voideltu osa kohti takapakkaa vai eturattaita?



Milloin minnekin, ei valtavasti vaikuta kun pyöritellään ketjua. Tod näk vaihtelee vielä sen mukaan onko pyörä telineessä vai ei.
Tärkeämpi ohje varmaan on että antaa kuivua ennen lenkkiä.

----------


## Grr

Mä olen aivan totaalisen järkyttynyt, että joku jaksaa laittaa tipan per rissa. Ite vaan trööttään Squirttia menemään samalla kun pyöritän noin about ketjun mitan ja thäts it.
Mut joo, pitää varmaan kokeilla noita suksivoidevalmistajien tuotteita sitten kun toi nykyinen perhepakkaus loppuu. Eli 2022 alussa ellei vuosiajokilsat oleellisesti muutu.

----------


## Kuminauha

Tippa per nivel kestää kokonaisen minuutin jos sitäkään. Ei mielestäni ole kova vaiva.

----------


## Laroute

Palaan vielä tuohon "Holmenkol Lube Extreme" kokemukseeni. Koska kokemukseni poikkesi, niin radikaalisti muiden kokemuksesta, niin päätin antaa vielä kolmannen mahdollisuuden ja kaivoin toisen pullon autotallin roskiksesta. Pesin eilen ketjut huolella ja annoin niiden kuivua yön yli. Kävin vielä eilen illalla pari kertaa vinhasti pyörittelemässä huoltopukissa, jotta huuhteluvesi poistuisi mahdollisimman hyvin. Aamulla vielä pyörittelin varmuuden vuoksi, koska halusin pois sulkea mahdollisen veden ja kyseisen aineen haittayhteisvaikutuksen. Ravistelin pulloa erityisen pitkään ja huolellisesti. Levitin tipan per nivel kuten aiemminkin. Pari pyöräytystä ja tunniksi jätin siihen vetäytymään. Pesin muuten eilen koko voimansiirron myös. Ennen lenkkiä pyyhin puhtaalla rätillä ylimääräiset pois ketjusta. Ajoin just yhdeksänkymppiä kuivalla maantiellä ja lenkin jälkeen ketjut aivan mustat ja töhnäiset. Nyt kyllä kovin ihmetyttää. Ostin nämä saksalaisesta nettikaupasta, ale -54%. Voisiko olla, että olen saanut jotain kakkoslaatua? Voihan tietysti olla niinkin, etten osaa kyseistä ainetta käyttää. Olen itsekin lukenut aiemmin hyviä arvosteluja, mutta kokemukseni näiden kolmen kokeilun jälkeen on hämmentävä.

----------


## plr

> Ite vaan trööttään Squirttia menemään samalla kun pyöritän noin about ketjun mitan ja thäts it.



Samalla tavalla Squirttia itsekin käytän. Kokeilin joskus tuota tippa per rulla ja onnistuuhan se niinkin, mutta menee minulle liian pieneksi näpertelyksi. Alla Squirtin ohje:

----------


## MRe

> Palaan vielä tuohon "Holmenkol Lube Extreme" kokemukseeni. Koska kokemukseni poikkesi, niin radikaalisti muiden kokemuksesta, niin päätin antaa vielä kolmannen mahdollisuuden ja kaivoin toisen pullon autotallin roskiksesta. Pesin eilen ketjut huolella ja annoin niiden kuivua yön yli. Kävin vielä eilen illalla pari kertaa vinhasti pyörittelemässä huoltopukissa, jotta huuhteluvesi poistuisi mahdollisimman hyvin.



Mitä jos pesee ketjut jollain liuottimella täysin kuiviksi ja öljyää sitten? Vai niinkö pesitkin? Toisaalta, jos ei aine toimi sulla, niin onhan noita maailma täynnä.

----------


## MRe

^^ Käytännössähän tuolla(kin) tavoin se öljy menee vain niihin ketjun rissoihin. Ei sitä ehdi tuossa juurikaan sinne väliin valumaan. Itse vain tottunut jotenkin laittamaan tippa kerrallaan, niin ei ainakaan jää yhtään rissaa käymättä läpi. Samalla tulee tarkistettua, ettei ketjussa ole mitään vaurioita, kun niitä näissä maastovehkeissä saattaa tulla. Mutta ei tuo huono tapa ole vs. se että spray-purkista losotetaan metrin päästä. Ja siinäkin keskitytään takapakan voitelemiseen. Näinhän yleensä se ei-harrastajalla tapahtuu.

----------


## marco1

Se täytyy sanoa että Holmenkolin spray -versio on kelvotonta koska taika-aine jää köntiksi purkin suuttimeen ja ketjuun lentää lähinnä liuotinta.

----------


## vihtis83

> Se täytyy sanoa että Holmenkolin spray -versio on kelvotonta koska taika-aine jää köntiksi purkin suuttimeen ja ketjuun lentää lähinnä liuotinta.



Tähän muuten auttaa kun pitää purkkia 5min kuumassa vedessä lämpiämässä ja ravistaa kunnolla, tämän jälkeen aine tulee hyvin purkista ulos.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Vahapohjaiset on kyllä hyviä, lämpimällä säällä. Mutta onko niitä nollan alapuolella toimivia vahoja olemassa?
Nyt Muc-Off dry käytössä, ja arvelen että pakkasella sekin jähmettyy...

----------


## TheMiklu

No sillä Rexillä nyt menty talvellakin. Onhan se suksiketjuvoide  :Leveä hymy: 
Musta tuntuu pysyvän selkeästi punaista paremmin kuralällyilyssä näin aistinvaraisesti havainnoiden.

----------


## brilleaux

On eroja tehdasrasvoissa. Kesällä uusin työmatkapyörään voimansiirron, uudet KMC Z8-ketjut+Microshifttin pakka. XXL myi halpis "valmispakettia".
100-200km kai menty max ja eilen piti öljytä kun kitisivät kuivuuttaan.
Campagnolon Chorus-ketjulla on menty nyt 900km ja rasvat on kuin uudessa ketjussa.

----------


## JackOja

Joopati joo, sun tulokset on varmaan keskenään vertailukelpoiset  :Sarkastinen: 

Työmatkahybridillä kelissä kuin kelissä (oletan?) ja alustalla kuin alustalla.

S-Worksilla taas ainoastaan aurinkoisella kelillä sileällä assulla.

----------


## brilleaux

^Työmatkat kokonaan asfalttikelviä. Kerran tai pari on tainnut osua sade kohdalle. Mutta sehän riittää vesittämään vertailun?
EDIT: ai niin, Spessullakin kastuin kerran!

----------


## JackOja

Varmasti on campan ketjut paremmat, en minä sillä. Mutta tuollaisia johtopäätöksiä ja näyttöä varten vaaditaan -Häkämiestä mukaillen- toistoja, toistoja, toistoja.

----------


## brilleaux

^Mä vedän itse just sellaiset johtopäätökset kuin satun haluamaan. 
Mun teksteistä taas voi jokainen vetää ihan sellaiset johtopäätökset kuin sattuu itse haluamaan. 

Aika selkeä kuvio, eikö?

Edit: ja en kirjoittanut ketjujen paremmuudesta. Kyse on rasvoista.

----------


## JackOja

> ^Mä vedän itse just sellaiset johtopäätökset kuin satun haluamaan. 
> Mun teksteistä taas voi jokainen vetää ihan sellaiset johtopäätökset kuin sattuu itse haluamaan. 
> 
> Aika selkeä kuvio, eikö?



Asia selvä. Sinä ja minä ymmärrämme asian. Yritin vain sanoa laajemmin siltä varalta kun joku lapsikin ehkä lukee tätä foorumia, että sun koejärjestelyt ei kestä tieteellistä tarkastelua. Eikä krittiikki kohdistu sinuun henkilökohtaisesti vaan on varsin laaja ongelma fillarifoorumilla.





> Edit: ja en kirjoittanut ketjujen paremmuudesta. Kyse on rasvoista.



Eikö "ketjut" paketista rasvoineen otettuna ole eräänlainen kokonaisuus? Ja yksi mittari paremmuudessa voisi olla se kuinka paljon ja kuinka pian käyttöönoton jälkeen vaativat toimenpiteitä? Hyvä rasva hyvä ketju.

----------


## brilleaux

> Asia selvä. Sinä ja minä ymmärrämme asian. Yritin vain sanoa laajemmin siltä varalta kun joku lapsikin ehkä lukee tätä foorumia, että sun koejärjestelyt ei kestä tieteellistä tarkastelua. Eikä krittiikki kohdistu sinuun henkilökohtaisesti vaan on varsin laaja ongelma fillarifoorumilla.



Mä taas en vaan ymmärrä tätä jatkuvaa ihmisten aliarviointia. 
Uskon että meillä kaikilla on kyky ymmärtää mikä ero on harrastajan mielipiteellä ja absoluuttisella totuudella.

Vai ovatko toiset meistä mielestään hieman muita älykkäämpiä ja vain he ymmärtävät tämän suuren totuuden? 
Kokevat sitten velvollisuudekseen "auttaa vähempiosaisia", valvoa heidän etuaan? Kamoon nyt!!  :Leveä hymy: 





> Eikö "ketjut" paketista rasvoineen otettuna ole eräänlainen kokonaisuus? Ja yksi mittari paremmuudessa voisi olla se kuinka paljon ja kuinka pian käyttöönoton jälkeen vaativat toimenpiteitä? Hyvä rasva hyvä ketju.



Voihan asian näinkin katsoa.

----------


## MRe

Eiköhän noissa valmistajien rasvoissakin ja valmistustekniikassa ole eroja. Tosin tekeekö Campa itse tai edes "itse" ketjujaan? Sama kuin Shimano ja muut. Eli onko heillä oma ketjutehdas vai ostavatko alihankkijalta? Varmaan jälkimmäinen, joten ihan kelvollista no-name ketjuakin voi saada.

En muista onko tämä ollut jo täällä, mutta ohessa "How bike chains are made": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8j5...el=LiquidRetro

----------


## mico

CRC sitkostettua ketjuöljyä olen käyttänyt moottoripyörissä, sitä samaa käytän maastopyörissäkin ja hyvin toimii.
Mitään vahapaskoja ketjuihin en ruiki.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Itse olen kokenut että niin Domestique kuin Lube Extreme voivat aluksi tuottaa pettymyksen sen vuoksi että ne näyttävät keräävän juuri sellaista paksua mustaa töhnää niin ketjuihin kuin rissoihin. Kuitenkin jo toisen tai viimeistään kolmannen voitelukerran jälkeen huomaa ettei sama toistu.
> 
>  Itselleni olen selittänyt ilmiön sillä että lika on ketjusta lähtevää vanhaa öljyä jonka kanssa vaha muodostaa "paskahyytelöä" (kuten värikkäästi mutta kieltämättä osuvasti kuvasit). On ikään kuin vaha imisi öljyn ketjun "sisältä" Mutta jos olet puhdistanut ketjut huolellisemmin kuin minä ja yhtä huolellisesti ennen Holmenkolin kuin ennen Rexin käyttöä, selitys ei oikein toimi.
> ...



Itsellä oli keväällä painia sekä Squirtin, että Rexin kanssa. Nyt olen ajanut Squirtillä ilman murhetta ja voitelun kestävyys on vain parantunut ajokilometrien myötä, väittäisin. Olosuhteet ovat olleet sellaiset, että pyörälle on riittänyt kevyt pesu, ketjule rätillä hinkkaus ja rissoihin ja rattaisiin kertyvän mustan vahajätteen poisto puutikulla. Nyt ketjut ovat saaneet rauhassa saturoitua vahasta.

Keväällä ja alkukesästä savea ja pölyä oli runsaasti liikkeellä ja voimansiirtoakin oli pakko pestä.

----------


## Sambolo

> CRC sitkostettua ketjuöljyä olen käyttänyt moottoripyörissä, sitä samaa käytän maastopyörissäkin ja hyvin toimii.
> Mitään vahapaskoja ketjuihin en ruiki.



Kerrotko lisää "vahapaskoista"?

----------


## stenu

> Eiköhän noissa valmistajien rasvoissakin ja valmistustekniikassa ole eroja. Tosin tekeekö Campa itse tai edes "itse" ketjujaan? Sama kuin Shimano ja muut. Eli onko heillä oma ketjutehdas vai ostavatko alihankkijalta? Varmaan jälkimmäinen, joten ihan kelvollista no-name ketjuakin voi saada.



Mulla oli joku hämärä mielikuva, että Campan ketjupaketeissa lukee Made in Italy:

"From Campagnolo

What makes Campagnolo special is the fact that our chains are  designed and produced entirely in Vicenza, both in terms of design and  production. We do produce the molds and we do automatically assembly the  part trough and computer controlled production line.

The inner link and the outer link are produced using a step mold that  we design internally. The molding is done on our presses in the Vicenza  plant.

The meshes, once printed, are heat treated (to give the necessary  hardness and resistance) in our heat treatment department, after the  heat treatment the meshes are treated superficially in our galvanic  department to guarantee resistance to wear and tear (especially against  atmospheric agents), after these steps, everything is sent to the  assembly line and automatic control that allows the assembly and  dimensional verification of the chains.

At the end of this line we have the greasing line which, through high  temperature and ultrasound, allows the deposition of the lubricant in  areas that are difficult to access. The direct control of each production phase allows Campagnolo to have  the process 100% under control. Improvements to the process have made  it possible to improve the most critical area of ​​the chain: ex the  area of ​​union between the internal and external link.

Attention to every detail of this area of ​​interface for joining the  various parts has allowed us to continue to raise performance targets  without reducing the useful life of the chain."

Lähde: https://www.velonews.com/gear/we-wen...what-we-found/

----------


## Firlefanz

> Kerrotko lisää "vahapaskoista"?



Kernaasti myös siitä "ruikkimisesta" :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mico

En.       :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

> Mulla oli joku hämärä mielikuva, että Campan ketjupaketeissa lukee Made in Italy:



Ok, tuostahan puuttui enää se maininta, että ketjut on neitsyiden kokoamia ja rasvat pyyhitty reittä vasten...  :Leveä hymy:  (ref: kuubalaiset sikarit)

----------


## brilleaux

> Ok, tuostahan puuttui enää se maininta, että ketjut on neitsyiden kokoamia ja rasvat pyyhitty reittä vasten...  (ref: kuubalaiset sikarit)



Näin toimitaan ainoastaan Super Record-osien kanssa. Siitä se hinta muodostuu.

Hankin juuri Record takavaihtajan, siitä uupuu reiden tuoksu. Tympeä kuidun haju.

----------


## paaton

> Kerrotko lisää "vahapaskoista"?



Jotkin käyttää moottoripyörissä spray vahaa. Se jankki ei tosiaan niissä toimi yhtään.  Palaa varmaan kiinni ketjun lämmetessä ja muodostaa fantsun pinnoitteen pölyn kanssa. 

Moni prätkäkuski sitten kuvittelee, ettei vaha toimi missään muuallakaan.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Varmaan jälkimmäinen, joten ihan kelvollista no-name ketjuakin voi saada.



Täydellinen tietämättömyyt takaa parhaan asiantuntemuksen?

----------


## MRe

> Täydellinen tietämättömyyt takaa parhaan asiantuntemuksen?



Anteeksi jos loukkasin jotain Campa-uskovaista.

----------


## paaton

Aivan selkeä testihän tuo oli. Toinen natisee melkein heti ja toisen orkkis voitelu kestää viikkoja. Ei kaikkea tartte testata Excelin ja trainerin avulla...

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Anteeksi jos loukkasin jotain Campa-uskovaista.



Et ainakaan minun, merkkituotteissa on laaduntarkkailua, osalla enemmän kuin nonamella ja laadun vaihteluväli on pienempi, joten satunnainen noname voi olla paljon parempi tai paljon huonompi kuin merkkituote. Mitään varsinaista todistusaineistoa tai mittaustilastoja en huomannut postauksessasi, anteeksi vajavainen huomiokyky.

----------


## stenu

> Ok, tuostahan puuttui enää se maininta, että ketjut on neitsyiden kokoamia ja rasvat pyyhitty reittä vasten...  (ref: kuubalaiset sikarit)



Jep ja pääasia on tietenkin se, että ei ole Made in keskitysleiri-Kiina.

----------


## cokekola

Muutaman vuosikymmenen takaisia ohjeita. Kerran tuli ketjuja keiteltyä, sen jälkeen en enää saanut jostain kumman syystä levittää herkullista lämmitetyn moottoriöljyn tuoksua keittiöön. En ymmärrä.



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Kanuuna

> Uskon, että meillä kaikilla on kyky ymmärtää, mikä ero on harrastajan mielipiteellä ja absoluuttisella totuudella.



Luulo (uskomus) ei ole tiedon väärti. Nykyään on niin paljon ”vauva.fi”-foorumiuskovaisia, että oksat pois. Ainakin nuorten (joihin itse kuulun) keskuudessa. Ei kuulu nyt sinällään tähän ketjuasiaan, vaan ihan yleisellä tasolla. Myös miespuolisia ”blondeja” löytyy paljon. Muun muassa some kutistaa monen (nuoren) maailmankuvaa [lähdettä ei ole, mutua]. 





> Vai ovatko toiset meistä (mielestään) hieman muita älykkäämpiä ja vain he ymmärtävät tämän suuren totuuden?



Valitettavasti näin. Enkä mitenkään v*ttuile.


Sori OT.


Mutta itse asiaan. Squirttia olen käyttänyt nyt kohta puoliin pikkupullollisen. Keväällä taisin avata pullon ja viiden pyörän ketjuja on tullut voideltua. On kyllä mielestäni hyvää tavaraa. Ei ole itselläni sotkenut ketjuja. Laitan voidellessa tipan per ”rulla”. 
Ketjuja pesen, kun se näyttää rujolta tai alkaa hiukan rutista sinne hypänneestä liasta. Sitten taas huolellinen kuivaus, vaikka päivän yli ja uusi voitelu. Täpärissä olen kierrättänyt kahta XX1-ketjua, 3500 km alkaa kohta puoliin olla paketissa per ketju, eikä ketju ole vielä kulunut puoleen prosenttiin. Osasyynä pitkään kestoon on voitelu ja pesu tarpeen mukaan ja toisena osana hyvä ketju.

----------


## brilleaux

> Valitettavasti näin. Enkä mitenkään v*ttuile.



 Kumpaan ryhmään katsot itse kuuluvasi?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kumpaan ryhmään katsot itse kuuluvasi?



Sekä että. Riippuu tilanteesta.
E. Nopealla vilkaisulla löytyi muuan James Robert Flynn, joka on älykkyystutkija. Hänen mukaansa on nimetty Flynnin ilmiö, jossa ihmisten väestötason älykkyystulosten keskiarvo nousee ajan myötä. Nyt kuitenkin viime vuosikymmenten aikana keskiarvo on alkanut tutkimusten mukaan pudota (https://www.researchgate.net/publica...entally_caused). Edellisen lähteen lähdeluettelosta löytyy lisää Flynniä ja muuta aihetta liippaavaa, jos kiinnostaa. 

Pahoittelut taas OT. Tähän loppui. 


Eilen vaihdettiin velipojalle ketjut. Eipä ole nähtävästi hiveän usein huoltanut ketjuja. Ketjulla (Ultegra/XT) oli ajettu yleisajoa elikkäs kaikkea työmatkasta kevyeen maastoajoon tonnin verran, ehkä vähän reipas ja oli kulunut heittämällä 0.75 rosenttiin. Ehkä siitä huollosta olisi jotain hyötyä. 
Tätä on pohdittu täällä aiemminkin: olisi mielenkiintoista ajaa kahdella pyörällä samoilla voimansiirroilla samoissa keleissä samoja ajoja siten, että toista huoltaa ja toinen on huoltamatta. Näistä katsoisi, miten voimansiirto kuluu.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Minä olen käyttänyt sekä öljyjä, että vahoja ja osa on toiminut ja osa ei. Nyt kun olen enemmän alkanut ajaa sisällä, olen huomannut, että öljyt roiskuvat vaikka kuinka kuivaisi ketjun öljyämisen jälkeen, vahoja en ole kokeillut kun pitkiin aikoihin en ole muita käyttänyt kuin itse tekemääni parafiinin ja parafiiniöljyn seosta. Enää en tahdo jaksaa sen kanssa askarrella. Mikäs aine olisi sellainen, joka pysyisi ketjussa eikä roiskuisi pitkin kämppää kun ajaa trainerilla?

----------


## paaton

No sama aine, eli squirt.

----------


## JohannesP

Squirtilla ei ainakaan pahasti mene pieleen. Antaa kuivua ketjun pintaan niin ei pitäisi ainakaan roiskua. Hieman jotakin vahaklimppejä saattaa tippua trainerin alle, mutta nämä saa helposti pyyhittyä ilman liuotinta.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itse olen ottanut ketjuista aina tehdasrasvat pois. Lähinnä siitä syystä kun ketjun otan paketista pois se tuntuu kädessä tahmaiselta joka on antanut minulle sen mielikuvan että saattaa lika tarttua herkemmin, tuo mielikuva voi toki olla täysin väärä todellisuuden kanssa mutta noin olen tehnyt, myös Squirt jonka ketjurasvaa käytän kehottaa ohjeissaan poistamaan tehdasrasvan degreaserilla, tuo on toinen syy miksi poistan tehdasrasvan. Mutta jokaisella on omat kokemukset ketjun voitelusta ja lupa on tehdä niin kuin on parhaaksi nähnyt ja metodeja on lupa muuttaa sen mukaan kun parhaaksi näkee.

----------


## brilleaux

Pitäis oikein jo miettiä valmiiksi mitä noihin Campan ketjuihin laittaisi kun aika koittaa. Talvi ajetaan trainerilla joten jotain sotkematonta.

Jemmasta löytyy:
-REXiä
-Squirttia
-Weldtiten TF2 (ei spray)
-CRC sitkostettua voitelyöljyä(en ole koskaan ketjuihin kokeillut, vois mennä sisäkäytössä?)

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Pitäis oikein jo miettiä valmiiksi mitä noihin Campan ketjuihin laittaisi kun aika koittaa. Talvi ajetaan trainerilla joten jotain sotkematonta.
> 
> Jemmasta löytyy:
> -REXiä
> -Squirttia
> -Weldtiten TF2 (ei spray)
> -CRC sitkostettua voitelyöljyä(en ole koskaan ketjuihin kokeillut, vois mennä sisäkäytössä?)



En tiedä tuleeko muita ongelmia ensin mutta trainerilla en ole saanut vielä ketjuja kitisemään Squirtillä. Joka toinen - kolmas kerta pyyhin ketjun päällisin puolin puhtaaksi. Täytyykin kokeilla kuinka kauan menee kun ketju alkaa kuivuuttaan kitisemään.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Itse olen ottanut ketjuista aina tehdasrasvat pois.



Ulkopinta vai linkkien väliset sekä rullien ja tappien myös?

----------


## harald

Minuakin kiinnostaa miten Squirtin kanssa oikeasti pitäisi menetellä. Pidin X01 ketjuja asetoonissa, ravistelin vähän välilä. Sitten vasta paikoilleen ja squirttia. 

Riittäisiköhän että saisi pinnasta pois vanhat rasvat, ja tehdasrasvat jäisivät rullien sisään? Varmaan. Katsotaan nyt kauan tämä kestää, ja kokeillaan seuraavalla että antaa tehdasrasvojen olla rullissa.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Ulkopinta vai linkkien väliset sekä rullien ja tappien myös?



Koko ketju niin hyvin kuin nyt vaan saan. En ole huomannut että tuo tapa olisi mitenkään hallaa tehnyt ketjuille. Metodithan muuttuu sitä mukaan kun huomaa erehdyksensä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MRe

^Itse pyyhin uusista ketjuista vain siitä päältä jarrukliinerillä ne ylimääräiset tahmat pois. Toki sitä tahmaa jää sitten sinne linkkujen sisäpuolelle, mutta omissa ajoissa tuo on toiminut. Muutenkin olen aika laiska öljyämään ja pesemään. Oikeastaan ainoa vähänkään säännöllisempi huolto on silikonisprayn käyttö iskareiden ja hissitolpan liukuputkissa. Aina esimerkiksi märällä ajon jälkeen kuivaan liukuputket ja laitan silikonisprayta. Pyörän pesen vain jos se on savinen.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Koko ketju niin hyvin kuin nyt vaan saan.



Pari vuorokautta valopetroolissa liuottaa aika hyvin, mutta en itse sitä enää käytä. Uusille ketjuille pyyhin rasvanpoistolla pintaa, kunnes ei iirtoa enää ja sitten voitelu ja parin tunnin kulutta jälleen pinta puhtaaksi.

----------


## MRe

Joo-o, aika jankkia kerää Muc-Offin Wet. Ei taida olla sataa kilometriä edellisestä kerrasta kun puhdistin rissat ja taas ihan sellaisessa mustassa tahnassa. Nyt sitten Holmenkoll:ia tilalle. Tosin en putsannut ketjuja mitenkään perusteellisesti, joten vielä tämän ensimmäisen kerran jälkeen en anna Holmenkoll:ista mitään arvioita.

----------


## STN

> Eiköhän noissa valmistajien rasvoissakin ja valmistustekniikassa ole eroja. Tosin tekeekö Campa itse tai edes "itse" ketjujaan? Sama kuin Shimano ja muut. Eli onko heillä oma ketjutehdas vai ostavatko alihankkijalta? Varmaan jälkimmäinen, joten ihan kelvollista no-name ketjuakin voi saada.
> 
> En muista onko tämä ollut jo täällä, mutta ohessa "How bike chains are made": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8j5...el=LiquidRetro



Tekee itse ainakin SR, Recordin ja Choruksen ketjut. YouTubesta löytyy GCN:n videokin missä Campan ketjutehdas esitellään.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Tämän aamuisen pakkanen taisi olla liikaa Squirtille, ehkä kova vaha mureni matkalle, sillä lievää tahmailua vaihtaessa oli havaittavissa ja kerran ketju ei suostunut tulemaan pois isoimmalta takarattaalta kitkalukko päällä -ei ole aiemmin osunut moista kohdalle. Saattaa olla, että ketjukin alkaa olla kulunut, sillä nyt takana on 2100 km, josta reilu tonni soraa.

Jos kelit jatkvat tällaisina, niin kylmä kelin Squirt odottaa ketjuun pääsyä. Menneenä talvena pakkasvaha oli jo koekäytössä, mutta pakkasia ei juuri näkynyt.

----------


## paaton

Tosiaan jos ketjut on huonossa rasvassa, niin isolta rattaalta ei tipahda kitkajarrun kanssa. Sramissa tuo on kai aika yleistä, mutta huomasin saman shimanossakin. Sähköt poistaisi tämänkin ongelman...

----------


## Laroute

^^ja^. Mikä on kitkalukko ja kitkajarru?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Shimanolla chain stabilizer, vaikeuttaa säädettävällä kitkajarrulla vaihtajan häkin liikettä toiseen suuntaan. Maastomalleissa ja maantielle malleissa Ultegra RX ja GRX.

----------


## Laroute

Kiitos. Aina oppii uutta vanha koirakin. Ilmeisesti joku uusi ominaisuus?

----------


## vihtis83

> Kiitos. Aina oppii uutta vanha koirakin. Ilmeisesti joku uusi ominaisuus?



Onhan noita maastopuolella jo (ainakin) 5 vuotta ollut.

----------


## harald

> Tämän aamuisen pakkanen taisi olla liikaa Squirtille, ehkä kova vaha mureni matkalle, sillä lievää tahmailua vaihtaessa oli havaittavissa ja kerran ketju ei suostunut tulemaan pois isoimmalta takarattaalta kitkalukko päällä -ei ole aiemmin osunut moista kohdalle. Saattaa olla, että ketjukin alkaa olla kulunut, sillä nyt takana on 2100 km, josta reilu tonni soraa.
> 
> Jos kelit jatkvat tällaisina, niin kylmä kelin Squirt odottaa ketjuun pääsyä. Menneenä talvena pakkasvaha oli jo koekäytössä, mutta pakkasia ei juuri näkynyt.



Lähditkö kylmästä, vai lämpimästä?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Lämpimästä.

----------


## harald

Paljonko oli pakkasta? Minullakin on tuota pakkas-squirttiä, mutta vielä en ole huomannut mainitsemaasi ongelmaa. Ketju jäykistyy kyllä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Mittari näytti paria astetta. Mutta tuskin joku yksittäinen kohdalle osuva ongelma on pelkästään esimerkiksi voitelun puutetta, mukana sopassa on koko voimansiirron näkemä aikaisempi elämä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Paljonko oli pakkasta? Minullakin on tuota pakkas-squirttiä, mutta vielä en ole huomannut mainitsemaasi ongelmaa. Ketju jäykistyy kyllä.



Mikä on tavallisen ja pakkas Squirtin raja? Eli siis missä lämmössä tavallinen malli yleensä alkaa tökkimään?

----------


## harald

En osaa sanoa vielä. Lähden lämpimästä, ja harvoin on ollut (muistaakseni) normi squirtistä ongelmaa -10°C lämpötilasta runsaan tunnin lenkillä.

----------


## JackOja

Mä olen käyttänyt vain normisquirttia talvellakin. Kuskin pakkasraja on tosin vain kymmenen.

----------


## Aakoo

Normisquirt varmaankin toimii talvellakin, jos sen lisää lämpimässä. Eikös se ole vesi-vahaemulsio josta veden on tarkoitus haihtua pois? Tuota kun lisää pakkasen puolella olevissa olosuhteissa tai ei anna haihtua lämpimässä, niin se on sama kuin työntäisi vetta ketjujen sisään. Jäätyyhän se.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tänään yritin käyttää Muc-Off Dry -öljyä, niin eihän se tullut pullosta ulos, vaikka pakkasta ei ollut edes 20 astetta.

Wet versio tuli hienosti. Ehkä se onkin tällä kelillä parempi.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Holmenkollen on kyllä ylivetoa talvella. Ai että on liukas voimansiirto.

----------


## harald

Tästä on tietenkin tippunut kokonaan mun Molten Speedwax jutut. No, edellisellä ketjulla ehdin jo aloittamaan speedwaxilla, mutta kyllähän sekin sitten meni 0.5% yli. 

Uudella ketjulla (Sram Eagle XX1) aloitin puhtaalta pöydältä ja kolminkertaisella tärpättipesulla, marinolilla jne täysin puhtaaksi ja speedwaxiin lillumaan. Nyt meni 300 km ketjuun koskematta (joskin nyt on todella puhdasta kun on vain lunta), ja vahasin toisen kerran äskettäin. Vaikka olin tullut tosi rapaiselta lenkiltä, ja koko pyörä oli ruskea niin ketju kiilsi vielä. Vahaus on kyllä mun juttu.

----------


## Zykkel

Laitoin Saksan tilauksen pullon SQUIRT E-Bike Chain Wax 120ml. Euron kalliimpaa kuin perus SQUIRT. Voi olla että ei ole mitään huomattavaa eroa, mutta sähköön tulee ja otin nyt kokeeksi. Squirt SQUIRT E-Bike Chain Wax 120ml | Chain Oil / Spray Shop (bike-discount.de)

----------


## Lionell

Vaihdoin uuteen sähköpyörään heti aluksi alemman hintapään ketjun tilalle SRAM Eagle X01 12s -ketjun. Toisen ketjun laitoin huoltolaukkuun varaketjuksi. Molemmat ketjut putsasin tehdasöljyistä ja käsittelin ne Zykkelin mainitsemalla Squirt E-bike -vahalla tippa kerrallaan ketjun rullille. Ainakin minulla tällä Squirtillä vahatut ketjut ovat toimineet hyvin vielä 16 asteen pakkasessa. En kyllä koskaan tule palaamaan ketjuöljyihin, niin paljon siistimpää kaikki huolto- ja asennustyöt ovat, kun ei yhtään tarvitse pelätä sormien tai muiden paikkojen sotkeentumista. Ketjun ja vahan tilasin Saksan Amazonilta muiden tavaroiden mukana, olivat veroineen jotain 46 € ja 12 €.

----------


## kervelo

Dynamicilta vahapohjainen ketjuöljy:
https://dynamicbikecare.com/speedpotion/speedpotionwax/

Dynamicin perinteiset ketjuöljyt ovat testivoittajia, joten uusi öljy vaikuttaa kiinnostavalta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Dynamicilta vahapohjainen ketjuöljy:
> https://dynamicbikecare.com/speedpotion/speedpotionwax/
> 
> Dynamicin perinteiset ketjuöljyt ovat testivoittajia, joten uusi öljy vaikuttaa kiinnostavalta.



Alin säilytyslämpötila 15 C. Ei sovi Suomen kesään.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Dynamicilta vahapohjainen ketjuöljy:
> https://dynamicbikecare.com/speedpotion/speedpotionwax/
> 
> Dynamicin perinteiset ketjuöljyt ovat testivoittajia, joten uusi öljy vaikuttaa kiinnostavalta.



Se Dynamicin perussininen testsieger on kyllä minusta aika huono ketjuöljy, ei pysy ketjussa ja sotkee. Iso pullo oli kyllä halpa joten kelpaa koulumatkapyörien ja ruohonleikkurin voiteluun.

----------


## kervelo

> Se Dynamicin perussininen testsieger on kyllä minusta aika huono ketjuöljy, ei pysy ketjussa ja sotkee. Iso pullo oli kyllä halpa joten kelpaa koulumatkapyörien ja ruohonleikkurin voiteluun.



Se Dynamicin "oikea" testivoittajaöljy on tietysti jo vuosia sitten markkinoille tullut Trockenschmierstoff eli dry lube. Voitelevuudesta löytyy useita testejä, pysyy ketjussa ja ei taatusti sotke.

----------


## xubu

^Onko tuo sitten vain kuivissa olosuhteissa käytettävä, eli tarviiko vesisateelle toisen aineen?

----------


## kervelo

Joo, periaatteessa tuo dry lube on kuiviin oloihin. Jos pyörällä on tarkoitus ajaa säännöllisesti sateessa/märässä, joku muu voiteluaine voi olla parempi. 

Olen käyttänyt tuota myös maasturissa, jolla olen ajanut läpi talven kinosten ja loskan ja tuntuu se kyllä siinäkin toimivan.

----------


## kauris

Edelleen yksi ärsyttävimmistä asioista on ongelma saada ketju ensin ihan puhtaaksi muista rasvoista, jotta vahan käyttöön voi siirtyä parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla. Tuonkin uutuuden ohjeissa painotetaan sitä, että ketjusta täytyy saada ensin vanhat öljyt tai uudesta ketjusta ne tehdasrasvat pois, jotta vaha tarttuu ja pysyy paikoillaan ja jotta ominaisuudet on sitä mitä luvataan (pysyy puhtaana erityisesti). Kai se on taas uuden pyörän uusi ketju huljuteltava bensiinissä kun muutakaan tehokasta ja helpompaa keinoa ei ole löytynyt. Esim pineline tehopesu vahvanakaan 1/5 tai 1/10 seoksena ei toimi.

Sadesään osalta mä olen vain pitäytynyt vahassa silti. Liian vaikeaa alkaa vaihtamaan "sadekaudelle" öljyihin ja sitten taas kauniilla säällä saada ketju puhtaaksi vahaa varten. Nyt talvikaudella käytän Squirtin low temp versiota, kesällä sitä tavallista. Yhden kesäpyörän ketjuissa rexiä kun sitä tuli kerran purkki ostettua ja sitä on vielä jäljellä. Palasin kuitenkin squirttiin kun se on ehkä vielä vähemmän likaa keräävä ja helpompi lisättävä. 

Ja vielä vahan heikkouksista. Kyllä sekin kerääntyy mustana töhjänä just esim vaihtajan rissoihin. Siitä sen saa raapaistua pois vaikka pienellä talttapääruuvarilla mutta toinen kerääntymiskohta eli eturatas onkin vaikeampi. Osa rattaasta on vähän kammista riippuen hankalasti kammen takana piilossa. Eikä se ketjukaan tietty ihan puhtaana pysy mutta ei ihan samalla lailla kerää likaa kuin öljypohjaiset ja varsinkaan hiekka ei tartu yhtä helposti.

----------


## harald

Moltenspeedwaxin ohjeissa suositellaan tärpättiä 3 kertaa, ja liotusta vuorokauden. Sen jälkeen kolme kylpyä spriissä. Lisäsin siihen vielä ultraäänipesun tuohon väliin. Tästä huolimatta tuntui siltä että vasta toinen vahaus noin 300 km jälkeen teki hyvän kerroksen. No, tärkeintä on saada sitä tuonne rullan sisään. Toisella kerralla ketju oli kyllä kuivumisen ja jäähtymisen jälkeen vähän jäykempi, joka lupaa hyvää tunkeutumisen osalta. Muuten olen kyllä todella tyytyväinen, ketju on käytännössä huoltovapaa 300 km väleillä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Edelleen yksi ärsyttävimmistä asioista on ongelma saada ketju ensin ihan puhtaaksi muista rasvoista, jotta vahan käyttöön voi siirtyä parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla. Tuonkin uutuuden ohjeissa painotetaan sitä, että ketjusta täytyy saada ensin vanhat öljyt tai uudesta ketjusta ne tehdasrasvat pois, jotta vaha tarttuu ja pysyy paikoillaan ja jotta ominaisuudet on sitä mitä luvataan (pysyy puhtaana erityisesti). Kai se on taas uuden pyörän uusi ketju huljuteltava bensiinissä kun muutakaan tehokasta ja helpompaa keinoa ei ole löytynyt. Esim pineline tehopesu vahvanakaan 1/5 tai 1/10 seoksena ei toimi.



En ole pinelineä koittanut, mutta kyllä ainakin Solmasterin AS40:llä saa ketjun hyvinkin puhtaaksi. Olen pessyt noin 3% liuoksella (samalla ottaa pikkukippoon ketjuja varten, kun pesee muutakin pyörää). Kymmenen minuuttia liukeemassa, sitten vanha tiskiharja käteen ja ei muuta kuin hinkkaamaan. Ketju on puhdas kymmenen minuutin päästä, neljältä puoleltaan pestynä. Pensalla pesin joskus kymmenisen vuotta sitten. Toimii ja puhdistaa sekin, mutta pikkumuruset jotenkin jäi rohisemaan, tai näin muistelen.

----------


## harald

Tuo, että pikkumuruset jää rohisemaan tarkoittaa että ketju on puhdistunut sen verran että rullien sisällä oleva työstäjämät ovat alkaneet rohisemaan. Se, että ketju on puhtaan näköinen ei vielä tarkoita sitä että rullien sisältä on saatu kaikki tehdasrasva ja työstäjätteet pois. 

Pitää pestä vielä lisää, että saa ne ulos. Ja kyllä, vaikeaa on kyllä tuo peseminen. Ai kun saisi ostaa suoraan vahatun ketjun.

----------


## ViP

> Ai kun saisi ostaa suoraan vahatun ketjun.



https://www.shopforwatts.co.uk/produ...nt=32712062666

Saahan noita  :Hymy: 

Ite putsannut ketjut 0.5l muovipullossa ja biltsun bio-rasvanpoistajalla sekä sinolilla. Muutama kierros kumpaakin ja vähän ravistelua, niin hyvä on tullut. Nyt taitaa olla kahteen pyörään yhteensä kuusi ketjua kierrossa ja kaikki vetänyt tuolla lailla.

----------


## Firlefanz

> *Mit Molten Speed Wax präparierte Shimano-Kette CN-HG701 für 11-fach Schaltung*                                  €69,00                                
> 
> 
> inkl. MwSt.



Saksalainen fillaribloggaaja Marcus Baranski on kova aika-ajokuski ja suuri Molten Speed Waxin ystävä. Hänellä on siinä sivussa oma shop jonka myyntiartikkeleihin kuuluvat myös valmiiksi vahatut ketjut. Niille tietysti tulee hintaa - mutta jos se ei ole siitä kiinni. Tarjolla on ollut niin Shimanon kuin SRAMin 11- ja 12-ketjuja, mutta voi olla että kaikkia ei tämänhetkisistä syistä johtuen ole aina saatavilla ainakaan ilman jonkinlaista odottelua. Ja eihän tuo varmaan kovin laajamittaista bisnestä ole vaan pikemminkin osa harrastusta.

Vaikea sanoa riittäisikö Suomessa asiakkaita jos joku haluaisi kokeilla tuontapaista eli pesisi ja vahaisi omien ketjujen ohessa myyntiinkin?

----------


## puppy

^Tätä eräs kauppias Helsingissä on ajatellut, epäilin hänelle että voi olla pienet markkinat mutta patistelin kokeilemaan

----------


## ViP

> Vaikea sanoa riittäisikö Suomessa asiakkaita jos joku haluaisi kokeilla tuontapaista eli pesisi ja vahaisi omien ketjujen ohessa myyntiinkin?



Ei varmaan ihan hirveän laajat markkinat, kun ketjulle tulee hintaa kuitenkin jonkun verran. Voisihan toki kokeilla huvin vuoksi jos aikaa löytyy.

----------


## xubu

> Joo, periaatteessa tuo dry lube on kuiviin oloihin. Jos pyörällä on tarkoitus ajaa säännöllisesti sateessa/märässä, joku muu voiteluaine voi olla parempi. 
> 
> Olen käyttänyt tuota myös maasturissa, jolla olen ajanut läpi talven kinosten ja loskan ja tuntuu se kyllä siinäkin toimivan.



Kiitos tiedosta. Nyt on ollut taas pari päivää sohjoa ja vettä ja ainakin tänään vielä jatkuu. Loppuviikosta sitten ehkä on pari päivää kuivaa. 

Kyllä on vaikeaa, tai liikaa vaihtoehtoja ketjujen voiteluun.

----------


## ViP

Ostin kevääksi fillariin uudet ketjut ja samalla pari ylimääräistä, jotka putsaan ja vahaan tässä viikonloppuna. Jos jollain siis tarvetta valmiiksi pestyille ja vahatuille ketjuille (Dura-ace 11sp, 116 lenkkiä), niin voi laittaa mulle yksityisviestiä  :Hymy:  Pistän huomenna vielä fillaritoriin tarkemman ilmoituksen.

----------


## S_tara

"ketjujen kierrätys"

Täällä monet asiaa tuntevat kirjoittelevat ketjujen kierrätyksestä.
Miten se käytännössä kannattaa tehdä, jos on vaikkapa kolmet ketjut käytettävissä? Mikä kokonaisetu tuolla kierrätyksellä saavutetaan?

Nim. "kaverin puolesta kyselen"

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ketju venyy nopeammin kuin takapakka kuluu, mutta venynyt ketju kuluttaa takapakan itsensä muotoiseksi. Kierrättämällä esimerkiksi kolmea ketjua (500-1000 km välein) takapakka ja ketjut kuluvat samaa vauhtia, jolloin takapakka kestää _pidempään_ kuin käyttämällä yhtä ketjua venymärajalle ja vaihtamalla sitten toiseen ketjuun, ja takapakka kestää _huomattavasti pidempään_ kuin käyttämällä yhtä ketjua katkeraan loppuun asti. Sitä paitsi kulunutta takapakkaa voi kolmella kuluneella ketjulla käyttää pidempään.

Sama pätee eturattaisiin soveltuvin osin.

----------


## Kuminauha

Tuli sitten itsekkin tehtyä uuden pyörän ketjun ja siihe hankittuun varaketjuun (M6100 & M9100) putsaus ja vahaus silcan secret chain blendin vahalla. Hommasin tuon vesihaudeversion, helppo käyttää. Aika nyt sitten näyttää miten toimii.

----------


## hsr

> Ketju venyy nopeammin kuin takapakka kuluu, mutta venynyt ketju kuluttaa takapakan itsensä muotoiseksi. Kierrättämällä esimerkiksi kolmea ketjua (500-1000 km välein) takapakka ja ketjut kuluvat samaa vauhtia, jolloin takapakka kestää _pidempään_ kuin käyttämällä yhtä ketjua venymärajalle ja vaihtamalla sitten toiseen ketjuun, ja takapakka kestää _huomattavasti pidempään_ kuin käyttämällä yhtä ketjua katkeraan loppuun asti. Sitä paitsi kulunutta takapakkaa voi kolmella kuluneella ketjulla käyttää pidempään.
> 
> Sama pätee eturattaisiin soveltuvin osin.



Oma vaivansa tuossa kierrätyksessäkin on ja taloudellinen hyöty jää kuitenkin aika pieneksi. Eniten ajetulla pyörälläni ajoin 15 tkm samalla takapakalla, kolmannet ketjut menossa kun myin pyörän moitteettomasti toimivana. Paljon tietysti riippuu olosuhteista missä ajaa ja ajomäärästä sekä osien laadusta.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Minä olen miettinyt tuota kierrättämistä juuri talousnäkökulmasta. Aiemmat SRAM PC-X1 ketjut on mittarin mukaan kestänyt vain n. 1000km ajoa, jolloin hintaa alkaa tulla jo ketjullekin. Pakkojakin rupeaa kulumaan ja nehän on kalliita. Olen jo päivittänyt ketjujen puhdistuskäytäntöjä, öljyä ja vaihtanut XX1 mallin ketjuihin. Ajattelin kyllä koittaa, jos pakasta irtoaisi yli 3 ketjullista ja tämän neljännen ketjun kanssa voisi alkaa harkita edellisen ketjun kanssa kiertävää käyttöä.

Vielä pitäisi päivittää ketjutulkki, kun ilmeisesti oma Park Toolin CC-3.2 ei pelaa täysin SRAMin kanssa.

----------


## paaton

> Oma vaivansa tuossa kierrätyksessäkin on ja taloudellinen hyöty jää kuitenkin aika pieneksi. Eniten ajetulla pyörälläni ajoin 15 tkm samalla takapakalla, kolmannet ketjut menossa kun myin pyörän moitteettomasti toimivana. Paljon tietysti riippuu olosuhteista missä ajaa ja ajomäärästä sekä osien laadusta.



Juu. En oikein usko itsekkään tuosta olevan hirveasti etua. Ketjuja pitäisi ainakin olla enemmän ja vaihto tiheää. Uppovahauksen kanssa varmasti toimvia systeemi.

Mä ajoin gravellilla takapakalla 8tkm ja kolmet ketjut. Sitten kun laittoi neljännet ja uuden takapakan, niin 50t eturatas hyppi yli... Loskaa, hiekkaa ja  suolaa. Takapakke toimi kyllä loppuun asti nätisti.

----------


## frp

Jos esimerkiksi neljää ketjua kierrättää alusta asti ja ajaa loppuun eli ei välitä ketjun vaihtosuositusrajasta, niin silloin samalla voimansiirrolla ajaa pidempään kun 90% foorumilaisista jaksaa samalla pyörällä ajella. Eikä niitä ketjuja kovin tiheään tarvi vaihtaa paitsi alussa. Jostain syystä tuntuu kuluminen hidastuvan alun jälkeen.

Mutta eihän siinä nyt toki mitään isoja rahoja säästä, se on ihan totta. 

Tuo kuulostaa kyllä uskomattomalta, että 10tkm ajettuun takapakkaan olisi vielä mennyt uudet ketjut?? Vähintään epämielyttävää rutinaa ja natinaa luulisi olevan.

----------


## paaton

Mun kokemusten mukaan huono ketju alkaa toimimaan eturattaalla huonosti, eli ketjujumia pukkaa vaihdossa. Kuiturunko ottaa aika pahaa osumaa. Iso ratas kuluu, mutta pieni on lähes kulumaton.  Vaihtaa vaan uusia rattaita ja ketjuja aina kun siltä tuntuu...

Tuo oli tosiaan gravellissa outoa, ettei iso eturatas kestänyt yhtään pidempään, mitä takapakka. Ja tosiaan takapakka ei rutissut, eikä hyppinyt yli lainkaan vielä kolmansilla ketjuilla. Se hiekkamuta vaan syö nuo alumiiniset eturattaat silmissä. Kuluvat sivuiltakin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Ketjun vaihto on itsellä tullut eteen ennen venymiselle asettamaani vaihtorajaa. Johtuuko kurassa ajamisesta ketjun sivuttaisen notkeuden lisääntyminen, joka alkaa vaikuttaa vaihtamiseen jossakin 2500 ajetun kilometrin kohdalla. Nyt sorapyörässä on Shimanon HG700 tai HG701-ketju ja takana on 2500 enemmän tai vähemmän kuraista kilometriä ja tänään kiinnitin huomiota, että vaihtamisen tarkkuus alkaa kärsiä.

Miten käy kolmen ketjun kierrätyksellä -onko 7500 kilometrin jälkeen kolmet notkeiksi kuluneet ketjut ja edessä periaatteesa vielä useita tuhansia ajokilometrejä.

----------


## paaton

> Ketjun vaihto on itsellä tullut eteen ennen venymiselle asettamaani vaihtorajaa. Johtuuko kurassa ajamisesta ketjun sivuttaisen notkeuden lisääntyminen, joka alkaa vaikuttaa vaihtamiseen jossakin 2500 ajetun kilometrin kohdalla. Nyt sorapyörässä on Shimanon HG700 tai HG701-ketju ja takana on 2500 enemmän tai vähemmän kuraista kilometriä ja tänään kiinnitin huomiota, että vaihtamisen tarkkuus alkaa kärsiä.
> 
> Miten käy kolmen ketjun kierrätyksellä -onko 7500 kilometrin jälkeen kolmet notkeiksi kuluneet ketjut ja edessä periaatteesa vielä useita tuhansia ajokilometrejä.



7500km jälkeen sulla on kaikkii pskana. 3x vaihdetut takavaihtajan rullat, 3x uusitut ketjut ja eturatas hyppii yli. Todennäköisetsti vapaaratskin hirttänyt kiinni ja ohjauslaakeri ei enää liiku mihinkään. Tää on grävellii  :Hymy:

----------


## hsr

> Tuo kuulostaa kyllä uskomattomalta, että 10tkm ajettuun takapakkaan olisi vielä mennyt uudet ketjut?? Vähintään epämielyttävää rutinaa ja natinaa luulisi olevan.



Pakalla (Ultegra 11s 11-28T) oli ajettu n. 12tkm kun vaihdoin kolmannen uuden ketjun eikä mitään rutinaa tai muuta ongelmaa ollut. Ajo kyllä lähes pelkästään kuivalla asfaltilla.
Meillä on perheessä 6-7 aktiivisesti käytettävää pyörää, jos noissa kaikissa kierrättäisi 3 ketjua, kertyisi niitä jo aika paljon. Siksikin olen päätynyt pidättäytyä tuosta kierrätysrumbasta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> 7500km jälkeen sulla on kaikkii pskana. 3x vaihdetut takavaihtajan rullat, 3x uusitut ketjut ja eturatas hyppii yli. Todennäköisetsti vapaaratskin hirttänyt kiinni ja ohjauslaakeri ei enää liiku mihinkään. Tää on grävellii



Vähän olen epäillyt, että yksi oikein huolellinen savessa ja hiekkaisessa kurassa uitto ja ajamisen jatkaminen rahinoista välittämättä tekee ketjuun ja muuhunkin pysyvää vahinkoa. Tämä on yksi syistä, miksi ajattelin, että en nyt uittaisi kalustoa kuravellissä.

----------


## paaton

> Vähän olen epäillyt, että yksi oikein huolellinen savessa ja hiekkaisessa kurassa uitto ja ajamisen jatkaminen rahinoista välittämättä tekee ketjuun ja muuhunkin pysyvää vahinkoa. Tämä on yksi syistä, miksi ajattelin, että en nyt uittaisi kalustoa kuravellissä.



Just näin. Jos ajaa soraa märälllä hiekalla, jota se käytännössä on marraskuusta-maaliskuulle, niin rattaat vaan katoavat silmissä. Se voimansiirto on ehkä ensimmäisen tunnin voideltuna ja loput 4h mennään hiekkavoitelulla. Ihan sama mitä töhnää niihin levittelee.

----------


## paaton

Hirveästi on ylimääräistä aikaa, kun ei pääse pienen flunssan vuoksi lenkille. Aamulla tilasin moltonin vahasetin englannista, mutta eihän se iltapäivälle vielä sieltä ehdi tulemaan.

Aloin penkomaan kaappeja ja sieltä löytyikin myrkyt ketjunpesuun ja pullo parafiiniöljyä. Sattui vielä olemaan kynttiläpaketti, jossa lukee kyljessä 100% parafiini. 
Ihan suotta olen tuota sulattelua pelännyt. Kynttilät puurokattilaan ja öljy hetken kuluttua sekaan. Ei käryä lainkaan. Ketjun pesiminenhän tuossa on suurin juttu, mutta tuotakin on tullut tehtyä jo aiemmin. Jostain syystä en vaan kestä niitä hiekanmuruja ketjun sisällä. Lenkille on kiva lähteä nätisti rullaavalla ketjulla.


Eli sulatin vaan 50/50 suhteessa kynttilää ja parafiiniöljyä sekaisin. Katsellaan pysyykö vaihtajan rullat ja takapakka puhtaana. Ajattelin kyllä lisäillä kylämsti vaan squirtia perään, jos uudelleen vahaaminen ei satu napostelemaan.

----------


## frp

Kyllä se keittovahailu on yhdellä ketjulla liian työläs systeemi.

----------


## harald

Ei se niin työlästä ole 300 km välein, mutta aikaa siinä menee kun odottaa että vaha lämpeää.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Paljon ajavalle joka viikko ja aktiiviselle ajajalle joka toinen. Mäkin ajoin torstaina 170 km ja maanantaina olisi suunnitelmissa retkeillä toinen saman mittainen. Ja sitten edessä olisi vahakylpy, jos vaikka perjantaina kävisi vähän tuulettumassa samalla pyörällä.

Itse pyörittäisin kahta ketjua. En kulumisen vuoksi, vaan siksi, että ketjun huollon ja keiton saisi vapaammin itse ajoittaa.

----------


## Jami2003

> Ketjun pesiminenhän tuossa on suurin juttu, mutta tuotakin on tullut tehtyä jo aiemmin. Jostain syystä en vaan kestä niitä hiekanmuruja ketjun sisällä. Lenkille on kiva lähteä nätisti rullaavalla ketjulla..



Mä olen mielestäni päässyt hyvään lopputulokseen bensalla. Pari desiä bensaa, ketjut sinne ja vähän huljuttelua. Hetkessä ovat puhtaat. En ole kyllä tehnyt mitään analyysia jääkö jostain sisälle mutta ainakin näyttää puhtailta

----------


## paaton

Juu, toinen ketju on jo keitetty. Todennäköisesti itse tyydyn kyllä välimallin ratkaisuun ja keittelen noita kun sattuu olemaan aikaa. Eihän noita nyt kukaan ala kesken viikon irroittelemaan paikaltaan...

Täytyy vielä mietiskellä, että käyttääkö squirtia vai tekeekö parafiinista purkkiin xyleenin avulla seoksen.

----------


## #78

Mulla on liuotinpesua ikean 3l lasisessa ja kannellisessa säilytysrasiassa. Pohjalla ritilä jotta kökkö valuu pohjalle. Sinne vaan osat likoamaan ja tiukimman puhdistuksen voi tehdä pensselillä.
Käy muihinkin kuin ketjulle

https://www.puuilo.fi/polaric-liuotinpesu-1l-nox-wax

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ei se niin työlästä ole 300 km välein



Kun Vätternrundan on 315km, niin pitänee ottaa spriikeitin mukaan.

----------


## harald

> ^Paljon ajavalle joka viikko ja aktiiviselle ajajalle joka toinen. Mäkin ajoin torstaina 170 km ja maanantaina olisi suunnitelmissa retkeillä toinen saman mittainen. Ja sitten edessä olisi vahakylpy, jos vaikka perjantaina kävisi vähän tuulettumassa samalla pyörällä.
> 
> Itse pyörittäisin kahta ketjua. En kulumisen vuoksi, vaan siksi, että ketjun huollon ja keiton saisi vapaammin itse ajoittaa.



Joo, seuraavana kahden ketjun taktiikka minullekin.

----------


## harald

> Kun Vätternrundan on 315km, niin pitänee ottaa spriikeitin mukaan.



Tuskin on maastoajoa tai hiekkatietä niin etteikö tuo menisi ilman tulusten ja kirveen mukaan ottamista. En lupaa, kokeile itse. Sähköläskillä vähän kuraa sekaan ja meni 300 ennen kuin kitinää alkoi kuulumaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kun omaa kokemusta ei ole, voi kieltämättä erehtyä luulemaan jotain tietävänsä, mutta saksalaisissa jutuissa joita olen sattunut lukemaan on ajettu 500-800 km vahauskertojen (Molten Speed Wax) välillä. Gravelilla tai maastossa vähemmän, maantiellä enemmän. Niiden välillä eli kun ääntä on ruvennut kuulumaan on vain pyyhitty ja laitettu hiukan Squirtia (tai vastaavaa).

(Jo kerran vahatun ketjun pesuun ennen uutta vahausta on riittänyt puolen tunnin liotus kuumassa vedessä.)

----------


## paaton

Noin minä itsekkin tuon ajattelin. Eli vahaukset suht harvakseltaan ja pullovaha päälle.

Mietin vaan, että sotkisikohan se itse tehty parafiini vähemmän, mitä squirt? Tuostahan voi tehdä vähän paksumpaa ja lämmittää sen vedessä käyttökuntoon.
Kai se on testattava.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Uppovahausta pitäisi kokeilla, mutta tätä Squirtin laittoa lisäksi en ymmärrä.

----------


## paaton

> Uppovahausta pitäisi kokeilla, mutta tätä Squirtin laittoa lisäksi en ymmärrä.



Niin samaa vahaahan se squirtikin on. Eli jos uppovauhaus tai ketjujen irroitus ei nappaa, niin sitten lisätään pullosta vahaa päälle. Tottakai se on huomattavasti parempi vaihtoehto, mitä ajaa kuivilla ketjuilla.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Vahoja on vaikka mitenmoisia, kemiallisesti toisistaan poikkeavia. Squirtikin kait joku vesiphjainen emulsio. Jos siihen omaan kuumavahaan laittaa parafiiniöljyä, joka kait on maaöljyn jae.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Uppovahausta pitäisi kokeilla, mutta tätä Squirtin laittoa lisäksi en ymmärrä.



Joku toinen ehkä näkisi niin ettei Squirtia laiteta lisäksi, ikään kuin ylimääräisenä, vaan että sitä käytetään korvaamaan vaha joka on ajossa niin sanotusti kulunut. Toisin sanoen: kun vaihtoehtoina ovat joko uudelleenvahaus siinä vaiheessa kun ääntä rupeaa kuulumaan tai Squirtin käyttö vahauskertojen välillä, on valittu menetelmä joka mahdollistaa pitemmät vahausvälit (koska prosessia pidetään suhteellisen suuritöisenä vaikka käsittely tehtäisiin kerralla useammalle vuorotellen käytettävälle ketjulle). 

Mutta voit kenties täsmentää mitä erityisesti et Squirtin käytössä ymmärtänyt. Tarkoititko jotain muuta mitä pidät omituisena tai vääränä?

----------


## paaton

> Vahoja on vaikka mitenmoisia, kemiallisesti toisistaan poikkeavia. Squirtikin kait joku vesiphjainen emulsio. Jos siihen omaan kuumavahaan laittaa parafiiniöljyä, joka kait on maaöljyn jae.



Niin siis noin minä oman vahani teinkin. 50% kynttilää alepasta ja 50% parafiiniöljyä. Tuolla suhteella se kovettuu kuitenkin edelleen täysin jankiksi. Youtuben parafiinimies käyttää pullotettavassa seoksessa vielä kolmanneksen xyleeniä seoksen pehmentämiseen.

Käsittäkseni squirt on kyllä pelkkää parafiinia vedellä laimennettuna.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Mutta voit kenties täsmentää mitä erityisesti et Squirtin käytössä ymmärtänyt. Tarkoititko jotain muuta mitä pidät omituisena tai vääränä?



Squirtiä vain Squirtin päälle, sekoitusta muihin, mahdollisesti ominaisuuksiltaan poikkeavaan voitelaineeseen en ymmärrä.

----------


## paaton

> Squirtiä vain Squirtin päälle, sekoitusta muihin, mahdollisesti ominaisuuksiltaan poikkeavaan voitelaineeseen en ymmärrä.



Juu, tämä on täysin totta. Itse vaan olen tosiaan siinä uskossa, että squirt on täysin samaa paraffiinivahaa. Laimennettu vaan eritavalla, jotta tulee purkista pois ilman lämmitystä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ehkä se on asia jota ei tarvitsekaan ymmärtää. Riittää että se on havaittu toimivaksi.

Miksi ihmeessä tulisi lähteä siitä että Squirt ei toimisi tai että se olisi peräti haitallista vahatulle ketjulle laitettuna?


PS Itse olen surutta vaihtanut öljystä toiseen vaihtamatta ketjua välillä tai putsaamatta sitä perusteellisesti. Se ei tietenkään ole mikään tae siitä etteikö kahden ominaisuuksiltaan poikkeavan voiteluaineen käyttö voisi olla jollain tavalla tyhmää tai epäviisasta. Mutta ehkä on väärin ajatella että vaha kuin vaha?



PPS @paaton: Saksalaisten mukaan esimerkiksi Molten Speed Waxin vahausprosessiin kuuluu että vahan kuivuttua ketjun jokainen nivel napsautetaan (jotain ohutta tankoa tms hyväksikäyttäen) auki. Toisin sanoen vastavahatun ketjun tuleekin olla aluksi jäykkä.

----------


## paaton

> PPS @paaton: Saksalaisten mukaan esimerkiksi Molten Speed Waxin vahausprosessiin kuuluu että vahan kuivuttua ketjun jokainen nivel napsautetaan (jotain ohutta tankoa tms hyväksikäyttäen) auki. Toisin sanoen vastavahatun ketjun tuleekin olla aluksi jäykkä.



Juu, minä käytin tankona sormea. 

Mutta tämän perusteella on ehkä helppo säätää seos kohdilleen. Ensimmäinen ketju oli mielestäni vähän kovemmaksi kuivunut, mitä seuraavat kaksi uudella lämmityksellä. Ehkä lisään vähän parafiinia seuraavaan keitokseen.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Päätin kokeilla nyt kuiviin olosuhteisiin Muc-Offin Dry lubea. Ilmeisesti olen "lotrannut" Squirtia vähän liikaa, ainakin eturattaisiin ja takavaihtajan rissoihin on likaantunut vaha kohtuullisen tiukasti kiinnittynyt, toki lähti kun aikansa pinelinellä puhdisti.

----------


## kauris

Talttapääruuvarilla tulee itse niitä varovasti rissojen pinnasta ja eturattaan hampaiden juuresta raaputeltua vahan jäämiä. Pinelinellä tahtoo vain hieman levitä ja pehmetä ja puhtaaksi saanti vie aikaa. Nyt tuli kylläkin mieleen (ei siihen imuriin), että pitäis ehkä koittaa kuumalla vedellä ja pesuaineella. Jos se vaha lähtis silloin paremmin. Pineline kyllä muistaakseni ohjeen mukaan pitäis haaleaan tai kylmään veteen sekoittaa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^Jäätelötikut kannattaa säästää kotona aina tuohon käyttöön. Myös vanhat pankki/luotto- ja vastaavat muovikortit sopivat tuohon toimintaan erinomaisesti.

----------


## Huoleton

Otin hiljattain 2 maantiepyörään uudet ketjut käyttöön. Liotin ehkä tunnin Dynamic degreaserissa, pyyhin, annoin hetken kuivua ja squirtiä päälle. Hyvin on pysynyt.
Näköjään siis tehdasrasva on huomattavasti helpompi korvata squirtilla kun ketjuun lisätty ketjurasva. Nämä oli shimanon ketjuja.
Edellisillä kerroilla kun olen koittanut putsata jo käytössä olevaa ketjua squirtille niin ei se meinaa oikein alkuun pysyä ja ketju on sotkunen pitkään.
Menee myös helposti "squirtillä lotraamiseksi" kun vahaa alkaa oleen enemmän ketjujen kyljissä ja rissoissa kun ketjun sisällä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tein reilun 40km maantielenkin ja tuli samalla testattua Muc-Offin Dry Lubea. Eilen pesin fillarin voimansiirtoa myöden ja voitelin ketjun ensin koko kierroksen ja annoin vähän aikaa öljyn asettua ja sitten vielä toinen kierros ja hetken päästä paperilla ylimääräiset pois. Lenkin jälkeen ketju aika puhdas ja mitään kitinöitä ei kuulunut. Ennakkoon odotin ketjujen kitisevän jossain vaiheessa vaikka lenkki ei pitkä ollutkaan, sen verran kauhukuvia tullut netistä luettua että mahtaako aine voidella kovinkaan kauaa vaikka kuiva keli olikin. Mitään ongelmia ei ilmennyt lenkin aikana. Uusinta voitelua en vielä tee vaan odotan koska alkaa ilmetä erinäisiä merkkejä kuivuudesta.

----------


## hsr

> Tein reilun 40km maantielenkin ja tuli samalla testattua Muc-Offin Dry Lubea. Eilen pesin fillarin voimansiirtoa myöden ja voitelin ketjun ensin koko kierroksen ja annoin vähän aikaa öljyn asettua ja sitten vielä toinen kierros ja hetken päästä paperilla ylimääräiset pois. Lenkin jälkeen ketju aika puhdas ja mitään kitinöitä ei kuulunut. Ennakkoon odotin ketjujen kitisevän jossain vaiheessa vaikka lenkki ei pitkä ollutkaan, sen verran kauhukuvia tullut netistä luettua että mahtaako aine voidella kovinkaan kauaa vaikka kuiva keli olikin. Mitään ongelmia ei ilmennyt lenkin aikana. Uusinta voitelua en vielä tee vaan odotan koska alkaa ilmetä erinäisiä merkkejä kuivuudesta.



Olen käyttänyt useamman vuoden tuota Dry lubea suihkepullosta, en ole tarkkaa kirjaa pitänyt mutta kuivalla asfaltilla tai hiekkatiellä ajoa kestänyt useamman sata km ilman uusintakäsittelyä, ketjujen puhdistus pesurilla muutaman kerran kaudessa kun alkaneet näyttää likaisilta. Parhaimmillaan ketju kestänyt 6000 km ennen kuin venymää 0,5%. Jostain syytä päätin nyt kokeilla Squirtia, en vielä osaa sanoa onko parempaa vai huonompaa, ainakin hiukan hitaampi laittaa kuin tuo suihke.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Olen käyttänyt useamman vuoden tuota Dry lubea suihkepullosta, en ole tarkkaa kirjaa pitänyt mutta kuivalla asfaltilla tai hiekkatiellä ajoa kestänyt useamman sata km ilman uusintakäsittelyä, ketjujen puhdistus pesurilla muutaman kerran kaudessa kun alkaneet näyttää likaisilta. Parhaimmillaan ketju kestänyt 6000 km ennen kuin venymää 0,5%. Jostain syytä päätin nyt kokeilla Squirtia, en vielä osaa sanoa onko parempaa vai huonompaa, ainakin hiukan hitaampi laittaa kuin tuo suihke.



Kuulostaa lupaavalta. Itselläni on Dry Lubea tippanokka pullossa, saa vähän tarkemmin kohteeseen .

----------


## Jona

> Tein reilun 40km maantielenkin ja tuli samalla testattua Muc-Offin Dry Lubea. Eilen pesin fillarin voimansiirtoa myöden ja voitelin ketjun ensin koko kierroksen ja annoin vähän aikaa öljyn asettua ja sitten vielä toinen kierros ja hetken päästä paperilla ylimääräiset pois. Lenkin jälkeen ketju aika puhdas ja mitään kitinöitä ei kuulunut. Ennakkoon odotin ketjujen kitisevän jossain vaiheessa vaikka lenkki ei pitkä ollutkaan, sen verran kauhukuvia tullut netistä luettua että mahtaako aine voidella kovinkaan kauaa vaikka kuiva keli olikin. Mitään ongelmia ei ilmennyt lenkin aikana. Uusinta voitelua en vielä tee vaan odotan koska alkaa ilmetä erinäisiä merkkejä kuivuudesta.



Tuosta se keraaminen versio on vielä selvästi parempaa, kestää kuivalla kelillä helposti useamman sata kilometriä eikä rahina ala ihan heti kosteallakaan. Toki näkyy myös hinnassa.

----------


## kmruuska

> Tuosta se keraaminen versio on vielä selvästi parempaa, kestää kuivalla kelillä helposti useamman sata kilometriä eikä rahina ala ihan heti kosteallakaan. Toki näkyy myös hinnassa.



Mulla on tota Muc Offin keraamista Dry Lubea. Siinä on jotain UV-lisäainetta ja mukana tuli pieni UV-ledlamppu jolla voi tarkistella että varmasti on joka nivelessä. Ihan hyvin voitelee.

----------


## Laroute

Onkos kukaan kokeillut tuota AbsoluteBLACK:in Graphene lubea? Mainostavat jopa 1800 km ajoa kuivissa olosuhteissa yhdellä latingilla. Tadej Pogacar mainostelee ja myyntimiehet lykänneet hirveitä wattisäästöjä mainosmateriaaliin. Vieläpä mainostavat veden ja paskan kestäväksi. Laitoin kokeeksi tilluuseen, koska olen mainoksen uhri.

----------


## mikko>

Tuo tuli vastaan tuosta AbsoluteBlackistä muutama päivä sitten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePqsC7jUvaI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWzqdAMLnSI

----------


## Kuminauha

https://silca.cc/collections/pre-wax...himano-xtr-12s

Nyt on Silcalta tullut timanttujauhe kiillotettu ketju, joka sitten esikäsitelty heidän vahalla. Paketissa mukana ketju + hot melt vahaa + huoltovahaa + huoltoliinat. Mainostaa ketjun kestoksi jopa 10 000 mailia. Harmi kun on jo hankittu ketju ja noi vahat itelle, oisin ostanu ton paketin. Löytyy myös muille yleisille ketjuille.

----------


## arctic biker

Holmenkol LubeExtreme 

Tuota minä edelleenkin kehun ja ovat pojatkin tykänneet. Mcarbonilta sitä saa, kaikki sprayöljyt on meillä nogo

----------


## paaton

Ei tuo kuumavauhaus ole mitenkään ongelmallinen yksilläkään ketjuilla. Vartti menee aikaa kaikkineen. Ketju pois, keitto kuumassa vedessä, rätillä pyyhkäisy ja vahakattilaan. 
Varmaan sama aika menee noiden normi moskien pois raaputteluun.

----------


## Eemeli82

Tuli tilattua jossain mielenhäiriössä uusi maastosähkäri itselle ja tässä nyt pohdin että kannattaako tuollaisen uuden pyörän ketjut nyt sitten heti tuoreeltaan putsata ja laittaa esim. tuota Squirt E-bike Chain Waxia? Oma pyöräilykokemus perustuu viime vuosilta 70-luvun Jopoon, minkä ketjuihin olen ruikkinut mitä tahansa autohommissa käytettyä spryyöljyä mitä nyt on tallilla vaan sattunut käteen osumaan, joten lienee hieman muutettava tapojani. Jopon ketjut joskus putsasin Bräkleenissä uittamalla, joten kannattaakohan tuon sähkärin uudet ketjut edes putsata samalla tavalla? Bräkleenillähän lähtee öljyt ja rasvat melkoisen tehokkaasti.

----------


## Zykkel

Kyllä kannattaa. Itse käytän omassa sähköpyörässäni  Quick Drying Degreaser Aerosol Degreaser 750ml Bike-Discount ja juuri nyt tuota Squirt E-bike Chain Waxia. Tuolla degreaserilla putsaan ketjuja pari minuuttia niitä pyörittäen -> annan puolisen tuntia kuivua ja sen jälkeen samalla pyöritys menetelmällä Squirtia ketjuihin. Olen huomannut että paras tulos tulee kun antaa yön yli Squirtin kuivua ja vasta aamulla pyörittelee ylimääräiset ketjujen ulkopuolelta pois.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Itse ajelen aina aluksi tehdasrasvoilla uuden ketjun kanssa. Sitten kun on aika, niin putsailen ketjun ja laitan squirttia.

----------


## ATK

Itse myös ajellut tehdasrasvoilla uusien ketjujen kanssa niin pitkään kun ei kitinöitä ole kuulunut, ehkäpä jonkin 300 - 600 km tuntuu niillä pääsevän (tarkkaa kirjaa en ole pitänyt, mutta useita lenkkejä ovat kestäneet). Tuolloin on yleensä riittänyt vain ketjun putsaus rätillä lenkin jälkeen. 

Tehdasrasva on tuntunut pysyvän pidempään ketjussa toimivana kuin muut käyttämäni rasvat (Holmenkollen, Zefal, Finish Line...) eikä ole juuri kerännyt moskaa. Toki en ole ketjuja puhdistellut liuotinpurkeissa ja uitellut öljyissä, vaan putsannut ihan pyörään kiinnitettynä ketjupesurilla ja harjalla ja öljynnyt tippa kerrallaan rullien nivelet puhdistuksen jälkeen.

----------


## paaton

Tottakai tehdasrasva pysyy. Se uitetaan sinne sisään. On myos paksumpaa kuin öljy. 

Tuossa on myös suurin syy, miksi uppovahaus on squirtia parempi. Pullosta ruikkimalla ei mene kuin murto-osa sinne rullan sisään. Siksi se sotkee niin paljon, eikä voitelu kestä kovin pitkään.

Kyllä uppovahauskin kerää hieman parafiinia ensimmäisellä lenkillä, mutta tuon jälkeen mitään ylimääräistä ei kerry.  Lika lähtee yhdellä rätin pyyhkäisyllä pois ja se hiekka puuttuu ketjusta kokonaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Omat havaintoni Squirtistä:

-Toimii parhaiten kuivissa ja melko puhtaissa olosuhteissa.
-Ketjua ei saa pestä millään pesuaineella. Ketjupesurit ovat ehdottomasti kiellettyjä.
-Puhdistus puhtaalla vedellä huuhdellen ja samalla pyörittäen. Mahdollisen mönjän poisto mekaanisesti: rättillä, tikkulla ja jokaisen lenkin jälkeen.
-Ketju voidellaan tipalla niveleen jokaisen lenkin jälkeen, näin vahaa kerääntyy ketjun sisään. Ketjua ei ajeta kuivaksi, kitinään asti ennen voitelua.

Näin toimien on ollut huomattavan kitinättömiä kilometrejä. Muta- savivellipyöräilyyn Squirt ei vain taida soveltua.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Muc-Offin dry lube on osoittautunut ihan ok kuivankelin öljyksi. Kaksi täyttä kierrosta ketjuihin tuota laitoin ja sillä nyt ajanut 6,5-tuntia. Vielä ei ole ilmennyt uusinta voitelun tarvetta mutta ajelen niin kauan enimmäisillä öljyillä kunnes jotain ilmenee. Ketjutkaan eivät ole pahasti likaantuneet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Muc-Offin dry lube on osoittautunut ihan ok kuivankelin öljyksi. Kaksi täyttä kierrosta ketjuihin tuota laitoin ja sillä nyt ajanut 6,5-tuntia. Vielä ei ole ilmennyt uusinta voitelun tarvetta mutta ajelen niin kauan enimmäisillä öljyillä kunnes jotain ilmenee. Ketjutkaan eivät ole pahasti likaantuneet.
> 
> edit. nyt kun tarkistin paremmin niin ketju, rattaat ja rissat ovat puhtaat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## erkkk

> Ei tuo kuumavauhaus ole mitenkään ongelmallinen yksilläkään ketjuilla. Vartti menee aikaa kaikkineen. Ketju pois, keitto kuumassa vedessä, rätillä pyyhkäisy ja vahakattilaan. 
> Varmaan sama aika menee noiden normi moskien pois raaputteluun.



Tämän suhteellinen nopeus riippuu kans siitä missä sitä tsygää säilytetään. Jos partsille mennään olohuoneen maton yli, niin kuumavahaus on huomattavasti parempi tapa edetä kuin öljytyn pyörän putsaus voimansiirtopökäleistä lenkin jälkeen. Varastosäilytyksessä tämä ei tietty ole ongelma.

Onko joku muuten tehnyt oikeasti toimivaa DIY-ketjuvahaa? 1:1:1 parkku+parkkuöljy+ksyleeni saattaa toimia ausseissa, kotimaassa yks tuttu sanoi et ei oikein futaa. Joku on kuuulemma kokeillut parkkua ja IPAa, mut ton toimivuudesta ei mitään havaintoa. Itse parafiiniöljyhän käsitääkseni lisää tehohäviöitä, joten sen osuus olisi hyvä vetää minimiin.

----------


## paaton

Höh. Pyörä säilytetään olohuoneessa.

Itse ajanut nyt parafiini/parafiiniöljy kuumavahalla. Mutta aloin epäilemään tuonkin toimivuutta nollan tuntumassa. Taitaa mennä jähmeäksi. Purkkivahaa en ole vielä tehnyt ja tuskin teenkään.

No, kohta pitäisi moltonin saapua kotiin.

----------


## Jeesu

> Tämän suhteellinen nopeus riippuu kans siitä missä sitä tsygää säilytetään. Jos partsille mennään olohuoneen maton yli, niin kuumavahaus on huomattavasti parempi tapa edetä kuin öljytyn pyörän putsaus voimansiirtopökäleistä lenkin jälkeen. Varastosäilytyksessä tämä ei tietty ole ongelma.
> 
> Onko joku muuten tehnyt oikeasti toimivaa DIY-ketjuvahaa? 1:1:1 parkku+parkkuöljy+ksyleeni saattaa toimia ausseissa, kotimaassa yks tuttu sanoi et ei oikein futaa. Joku on kuuulemma kokeillut parkkua ja IPAa, mut ton toimivuudesta ei mitään havaintoa. Itse parafiiniöljyhän käsitääkseni lisää tehohäviöitä, joten sen osuus olisi hyvä vetää minimiin.



Parkkuöljy ei lisää tehohäviötä, se vaan kerää kaiken skeidan itseensä. Ellei sitten siihen lisää vähän jäniksenkäpälää ja vahoja, kuten Rexin Domestiquessa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kanuuna

Mistäs nykyään kannattaa hommata isopropanolia? Puuilon Polaric GO jääneston resepti näyttää ja tuntuu muuttuneen aiemmasta 98% isopropanolista etanoli/isopropanoli-seokseksi. Ongelmanaa ei sinällään ilmene ketjujen puhdistuksen ja voitelun kanssa, mutta jarrulevyjä ja -paloja sekä runkoa puhdistaessa huomaa, että pintaan jää ”öljyinen” kerros.

----------


## ViP

> Mistäs nykyään kannattaa hommata isopropanolia? Puuilon Polaric GO jääneston resepti näyttää ja tuntuu muuttuneen aiemmasta 98% isopropanolista etanoli/isopropanoli-seokseksi. Ongelmanaa ei sinällään ilmene ketjujen puhdistuksen ja voitelun kanssa, mutta jarrulevyjä ja -paloja sekä runkoa puhdistaessa huomaa, että pintaan jää ”öljyinen” kerros.



https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/600101...opropanoli-1-l

Saa myös 400ml suihkepullossa

----------


## kauris

Loistavaa. Keulahuoltoon mm tarpeen. 
Se on jännä miten yksi tuote aina löytyy ja sitten poistuu tai muuttuu. Isopropanolin osalta tämä on tapahtunut ainakin omassa käytössä jo 4 kertaa. En muista edes enää ekaa käyttämääni mutta välillä oli huoltoasemilla, esim Shellillä oman merkin jäänestotuote jota ostelin ja viimeisimpänä käytössä tuo Polaric.

----------


## Zykkel

> Ongelmanaa ei sinällään ilmene ketjujen puhdistuksen ja voitelun kanssa, mutta jarrulevyjä ja -paloja sekä runkoa puhdistaessa huomaa, että pintaan jää ”öljyinen” kerros.



Itse käytän jarruihin tätä jarrukliineriä Motox Jarrunpuhdistusspray 500ml Super Brake Cleaner | Motonet Oy löytyy myös esim. CRC Bräkleen Jarrunpuhdistusspray 750 ml | Motonet Oy

----------


## Kanuuna

Juu, Bräkleeni ja Motonetin puhdas IPA ovat toki tiedossa ja löytyvät myös hyllystä. Ihmettelin vain, kun ei ole tullut Polaricin tilalle suoraa halpaa korvaajaa. Polaric 98% isopropanoli maksoi muistaakseni luokkaa 3€/l.

----------


## f64

Olen ketjua lukenut pidemmän aikaa mutta iso osa vinkeistä taitaa olla kuivalle kelille ja/tai maantielle. Itsellä ajo keskuspuistossa rypemistä ja pyörä pitää pestä tietty joka lenkin jälkeen. Vanhat sprayöljyt loppui just, mitä tilalle? Jos akselia myöten mennään välillä mudassa niin ketjuöljyn tehohäviötä ei tarvitse miettiä. Hyvä pysyvyys ois plussaa. Kiitos!

----------


## harald

Uppovahaus on toiminut itselläni hyvin, muta ei pysy ketjussa.

----------


## Kuminauha

Jeps, eilisten mutasessioiden jäljiltä huolto oli vaan vedellä ja harjalla ratas, takapakka, vaihtajan rissat puhtaaksi ja kasteltu ketju rätin läpi. Ja valmiina uuteen ajoon.

Uppovahattu siis käytössä.

----------


## puppy

WD40lla puhtaaksi ketju ja aina kuivan keli öljy, lumella joutui käyttämään vesikelin öljyjä, tähän asti näyttänyt toimivan. Öljyn merkkiä en tiedä mutta jotain vihreän aatteen juttua.

----------


## f64

Kiitos kaikille vinkeistä! Alan tutkimaan uppovahausta!

----------


## paaton

Itse luulen, ettei uppovahaus pysy kunnolla märällä, mutta toimivuus voi siltikin olla öljyä parempaa, koska hiekka ei kerry ketjuihin. 

Aika varmasti menen ensi syksynä uppovaha/squirt yhdistelmällä, mutten todellakaan usko, että uppovahaus kestää yhtä sadelenkkiä pidempään ketjussa.

----------


## Kuminauha

Alkoi noin sadan mutaisen maastokilometrin jälkeen uppovahattu XTR kitisemään. Lisäsin jouksevaa vahaa siihen ja taas hiljeni. Lika ei tuohon tosiaan tartu juurikaan ja kun ketjua näplää paljain näpein niin pysyy kädetkin puhtaana.

----------


## harald

Talvella meni 3 x aika tarkasti 300 km uppovahatulla. Rospuuttoaikaan vähemmän.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Minkä verran kilometrejä about porukka ajaa Squirtilla noin niin kuin yhdellä käsittelyllä, jos puhutaan vaikka että lenkistä 80% soraa ja 20% asfalttia. Jotenkin tuntuu, että nyt saa laittaa joka lenkin jälkeen ihan sama ajaako 50km vai 150km. Otin juuri uuden pullon hetki sitten käyttöön, joten onkohan se joku maanantaipullo vai onko se vain tuo Sramin flattopketju, kun kolisee niin saatanasti, että ihan ahdistaa ja joutuu tulla internettiin kirjoittamaan.

----------


## villepolkee

Sama juttu kiinnostaa muakin. Tuli hankittua iso pullo Squirtia hyllylle odottamaan. Kesällä on ohjelmassa Pirkan pyöräily (217km) ja Saimaa Cycle Tour (285km). Uskaltaako noille lähteä Squirtin kanssa vai pitääkö hankkia jotain muuta?

----------


## kmruuska

Mites kun laitatte Squirtia ketjuun niin sehän jätetään siihen kuivumaan mutta pyyhittekö rattaat kuiviksi vai jätättekö nekin vain kuivumaan?

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mä lisään Squirtiä joka ajon jälkeen jokaiseen ketjun niveleen ja pyyhin rattaista pienen pyörityksen jälkeen ylimäärän, mutta ketjuun en koske rätillä. Ajon jälkeen huuhtelen pelkällä vedellä ilman mitään pesuainetta ja lopuksi pyöritän ketjun rätin läpi.

Edellinen ketju oli ultegra ja nykyinen on YBN. Kaksi sataa pitäisi mennä kitinöittä, kunhan on kuivahko keli. Lukemani ja kokeilujeni perusteella uskoisin, että voitelukertojen ja ajokilometrien karttuessa ketjun nivelien sisään kertyy yhä kattavampi vahakerros, joka kestää pidempää ajoa.

Kurakylvyt, pesuaineet ja muut aggressiiiviset puhdistustoimet turmelevat kertyneen vahakerroksen ja vahan kerrytys alkaa uudelleen, eikä voitelu saavuta parasta toimivuuttaan.

----------


## harald

Samoja kokemuksia squirtistä. Kurakelillä kun huuhtelee pyörän melkein joka lenkin jälkeen tuli usein laitettua kerros squirtia pesun jälkeen niin että ehtisi kuivua ennen lenkkiä. Iso pullo meni aika nopeasti. 

Uppovahattu ei ole vesiliukoinen niin voi aika huoletta letkuttaa pyörää ilman että tarvitsisi koskeakaan ketjua.

----------


## paaton

> Mä lisään Squirtiä joka ajon jälkeen jokaiseen ketjun niveleen ja pyyhin rattaista pienen pyörityksen jälkeen ylimäärän, mutta ketjuun en koske rätillä. Ajon jälkeen huuhtelen pelkällä vedellä ilman mitään pesuainetta ja lopuksi pyöritän ketjun rätin läpi.
> 
> Edellinen ketju oli ultegra ja nykyinen on YBN. Kaksi sataa pitäisi mennä kitinöittä, kunhan on kuivahko keli. Lukemani ja kokeilujeni perusteella uskoisin, että voitelukertojen ja ajokilometrien karttuessa ketjun nivelien sisään kertyy yhä kattavampi vahakerros, joka kestää pidempää ajoa.
> 
> Kurakylvyt, pesuaineet ja muut aggressiiiviset puhdistustoimet turmelevat kertyneen vahakerroksen ja vahan kerrytys alkaa uudelleen, eikä voitelu saavuta parasta toimivuuttaan.



Joo, noinhan se varmaan menee. Itse olen kyllä suht koukussa tuohon uppovahaukseen. Se kama on välittömästi siellä missä pitääkin, eikä rullissa. Todella nopea tehdä yhdelle ketjullekkin uusintakäsittely. Itse olen nyt huomannut toimivaksi tavaksi kierrättää kahta ketjua, mutta jos aikaa on, niin toinen on vaan varalla. Siis keitän yleensä vain yhden ketjun kerrallaan. Kertaakaan ei ole tarvinnut lotrata squirtin kanssa.

----------


## TKe_

Minkä verran noi uppovahatut ketjut kestää ajoa ennen uusintakäsittelyä? Minä olen pari kertaa uppovahannut absolute blackin hot melt waxilla maantiepyörän ketjut heidän ohjeidensa mukaan ja trainerilla 1.5h sweetspot session jälkeen alkaa kuulua kitinä. Pysyy paikat puhtaana, mutta kesto on liian vähän. Joten olen tässä peiliin tuijotellut, että mikä menee väärin suorituksessa..

Ohje sanoo vastaavassa tilanteessa näin:




> Chain squeaks only after few hours of dry riding. - It means there is a wax starvation caused by improper waxing. Make sure wax temperature is correct (this is Crucial), make sure to wait minimum 10-15min after immersing the chain to the wax before agitating because chain needs to heat up to the same temperature - you cannot rush it. Inserting cold chain into hot wax dramatically decreases wax temperature. So you need to let it heat up again. Agitate the chain for 3-5min in a way to bend as many chain links as possible.



Mutta aika tarkkaan olen lämpöjä kyttäillyt, joten tuosta ei mielestäni kyse ole.

----------


## Jeesu

Aika paljon on ABn vaha saanut kritiikkiä kestosta. mm ZFCn testi ja weightweeniesin foorumilla käyttäjäkokemuksia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TKe_

Niinpä tietty, onneksi ostin sen sillä ennakkohinnalla niin oli edullista. Mistä kuumavahoista on hyviä kokemuksia?

----------


## ViP

ZFC:n sivuilta löytyy excel-taulukko noista ketjuöljyjen ja -vahojen pysyvyydestä. En nyt kännykällä saa kuvaa liitettyä, mutta testin mukaan AB:n vaha säilyi ketjussa kuivissa olosuhteissa vain n. 100km. Vastaavasti Silcan vaha pysyi ketjussa n. 430km. Hiekkaisissa olosuhteissa AB kesti edelleen 100km ja Silcan vaha 300km. Tän testin perusteella AB:n vaha siis pysyy ketjussa todella heikosti verrattuna Silcan vahaan.

----------


## harald

Aika tarkkaan meni 300 km per vahaus sähköläskillä talvella. Molten speedwax.

----------


## kervelo

Grax vaikuttaa helppokäyttöiseltä:
https://alliedcycleworks.com/collections/grax

----------


## Jami2003

Jos haluaa kokeilla ketjujen vahassa keittämistä niin mistä tällaista valmista vahaa löytyy. Vai meneekö homma täysin artesaani touhuiksi.

Nyt haluan kohota uudelle levelille 20 harrastusvuoden jälkeen ja alkaa ajamaan pyörillä missä on puhtaan näköiset ketjut. Hirveän lyhyiltä vaan kuulostaa nuo kilometrit verratuna rumasti öljyttyihin ketjuihin ja niiden toiminta aikaan ilman kitinöitä.

----------


## Kuminauha

Esim tommonen. Sulatetaan vesihauteessa. Muillakin valmistajilla löytyy vastaavia.

https://r2-bike.com/SILCA-Chain-Wax-SECRET-CHAIN-BLEND-500-g



Kaveriksi tommonen mitä voi laittaa jos alkaa kitisee. Ton avulla on mun kitinät hävinny ja ketju pysyy pyyhkäsyn jälkeen niin puhtaana, että käsiin jää tuskin yhtää mitään likaa ku siihen koskee.

https://r2-bike.com/SILCA-SUPER-SECR...IN-LUBE-120-ml



En tiedä miksi alko niin nopeesti mulla kitisemään. Toki noi kevään ekat ajot oli todella mutaisia ja märkiä metsässä. Voi myös olla että en pitäny tarpeeks kauan vahassa tota.

----------


## Jami2003

Kiitos  ei ole ihan halpa harrastus ketjujen vahailukaan mutta laitetaan nuo kokeiluun.

----------


## harald

Molten speed wax löytyy myös. Loistavat ohjeet.

----------


## paaton

> Kiitos  ei ole ihan halpa harrastus ketjujen vahailukaan mutta laitetaan nuo kokeiluun.



Siis just tuo todellakin on. Olen itse ajanut nyt jo kuukauden euron kynttilällä ja parafiiniöljyllä. Ei maksa mitään. Toimii käsittääkseni aika tarkkaan yhtä hyvin.

Eli vahauksen sopivuutta pääsee testaamaan halvalla ja heti. Molempia saa lähikaupasta.  Alepa myy ainakin paksuja kynttilöitä, joista sydän lähtee vetämällä irti. 100% parafiinia. Prismasta saa parafiiniöljyä. 50/50 suhde kai ohjeena.. Itse laitoin vähän vähemmän öljyä.

----------


## paaton

Eikä tuo siis ole millään tavalla läträämistä verrattuna valmiisiin tuotteisiin. Se kynttilä sulaa kattilassa yhtä nopeasti, mitä valmiitkin klöntit. Sitten vaan loraus parafiiniöljyä sekaan. Määrän mittasin keittiövaalla.

Tuon yhden sekoittamisen jälkeen valmis seos siis on aina kattilassa. Tosin itselläni tuo on jo aika mustaa, kun yksi ketju jäi putsaamatta kunnolla.

----------


## Kuminauha

Jos nyt ottaa huomioon että toi 500g pussi vahaa kestää varmaan  ~100 uppovahausta, niin ei noi nyt hirveän kalliita ole.

----------


## Jami2003

Tilasin kilon parafiini raetta ja litran parafiini öljyä Kärkkäiseltä. Hintaa tuli postimaksuineen 19,90 eur. Täytyy lähteä noilla kokeilemaan. 

(Jännä juttu että tämä kyseenalaista mainetta nauttiva Kärkkäinen on monesti ainut tavaratalo mistä löytyy helposti netistä tällaisia sekalaisia juttuja...)

Ilmeisesti vahattuun ketjuun lisätään ensi sijaisesti vahaa, joko purkista tai uudelleen keittämällä. Ei kuitenkaan mitään ketjuöljyjä  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Pitkästä aikaa olen uusilla Shimanon ketjuilla ajellut ns. varastorasvalla joka niissä uutena on. Päälipuolelta pyyhin tahmeudet pois mutta muutenhan ihan käyttökelpoinen voiteluaine niin kauan kun kestää.

----------


## frp

Taitaa olla noissa valmiissa Moltenin ja muiden vahoissa muitakin aineita kun vain parafiinia ja parafiiniöljyä. Toki varmaan noilla kahdellakin saa käypäsen tuloksen.

----------


## paaton

On joo. Mullakin on moltonia tulossa. Katsoo miten vertautuu parafiiniin. En odota juurikaan eroja.

----------


## ElBike

Joskus tuli kokeiltua parafiinin sekaan erilaisia öljyjä. Ne sekoittuu sulaan parafiiniin aika hyvin ja tekee lopputuloksesta rasvaisempaa. Tosin samalla voitelevampaa ja samalla tahmeampaa eli kerää helpommin likaa itseensä. No, onhan parafiiniöljykin öljyä. Muistaakseni automaattolaatikkoöljyä tuli ainakin testattua ja ketjuvahasta tuli seksikkään punaista  :Leveä hymy: 
Lopulta totesin että rasvaa ketjut kunnolla ja pesee pyörää useammin niin säästyy ketjujen lutraamiselta vahan kanssa. Vahassa oli se ikävä että lenkille lähtiessä ei välttämättä alla olleet täysin ajamattomat vahatut ketjut ja kun lenkille alkoikin kertyä pituutta kun oli hauska ajaa, niin ketjut pääsi kuiviksi ja loppumatkan sai kuunnella kitinää (lisäpurkkia öljyä ei tietenkään ollut mukana). Ainakin yhdet ketjut pilasin tällä tavalla ja nehän oli kotiin tullessa kuluneet ihan huolella.

----------


## Jouko

> Pitkästä aikaa olen uusilla Shimanon ketjuilla ajellut ns. varastorasvalla joka niissä uutena on. Päälipuolelta pyyhin tahmeudet pois mutta muutenhan ihan käyttökelpoinen voiteluaine niin kauan kun kestää.



Joo. Minäkin olen tykästynyt varastorasvoihin. Kun huolellisesti putsaa ketjun ulkopinnan ennen käyttöä, niin yllättävän pitkään se öljy siellä pysyy ja aika vähän ketju likaantuukin. Sekoitin itselleni pfte vaseliinista ja mineraalitärpätistä melko ohuen öljyn. Tippa jokaiseen lenkkiin, pyöritystä ja irronneen lian pyyhkiminen pois. Kun mineraalitärpätti haihtuu, pyöritän ketjut huolellisesti rätin läpi. Ketjut ja pakka ovat pysyneet kyllä kohtuullisen siisteinä ja äänettöminä. Vedenkestävyys on erinomainen.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Rex Domestique menee nyt testiin tuon Sramin flattop ketjun kanssa, kun se on niin saatanan kuivan kuuloinen koko ajan tuon Squirtin kanssa, vaikka kuinka paljon sitä änkisi jokaiseen niveleen. Saa nähdä paljon kerää paskaa ketju nyt, kun hiekkatietä pörisee. Ainakin ketju jäi voitelun jälkeen aika tahmaisen tuntuiseksi. Ehkä tämä on se hinta, jos haluaa hetken ajella hiljaisella ketjulla. Selvitellään.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Nyt on ollu niin märkää ja mutaista mettää et REXin Domestiquekin antautuu, viimeinen reissu 40km ja piti REXit laittaa jo uusiksi pesun jälkeen. Nätissä ja semihuonossa kelissähän REXillä ajaa todella pitkään.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Nyt on ollu niin märkää ja mutaista mettää et REXin Domestiquekin antautuu, viimeinen reissu 40km ja piti REXit laittaa jo uusiksi pesun jälkeen. Nätissä ja semihuonossa kelissähän REXillä ajaa todella pitkään.



Itse ajelen tuolla pyörällä gravelia kuivassa kelissä, mutta toki joskus sade saattaa yllättää. Kerääkö kuivalla soralla paljon sontaa ketjuun ? Se tässä vähän jännittää, kun Squirtin kanssa ketju pysyy hyvin puhtaana. Tärkeämpää toki on hyvä voitelu, kuin syötävän puhdas ketju.

----------


## misopa

Mielestäni Rexit pitää voimansiirron suht puhtaana töhkästä, mutta vain jos ketjusta, pakasta, rattaasta ja rissoista on saatu kunnolla puhtaat ennen Rexonointia. Kestoikä per voitelukerta Rexillä on sinänsä kohtuullisen hyvä ja kestää vähän kastuakin, eikä kaikki ei liukene heti maastoon.

Tämä setti kiinnostaisi silti testata:
https://silca.cc/collections/pre-wax...himano-xtr-12s

----------


## Plus

Lian kerääntymistä Rexiä käytettäessä vähentää ylimääräisten öljyn pyyhintä ketjun pinnasta heti voitelun jälkeen, sekä pyyhintä joka lenkin jälkeen vaikka ei uutta öljyä lisäisikään.

----------


## frp

^joo kyllähän ne puhtaana pysyy millä aineella vaan jos joka lenkin jälkeen putsaa  :Hymy:

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Mutta kyllä _mun mielestä_ ja kokemuksien mukaan REX on parhaita ellei paras tuote ketjujen voiteluun.

----------


## Aakoo

Ajelin talven märät kelit Holmenkol LubeExtremellä, ja olin sen verran vaikuttunut että samalla linjalla jatkanut senkin jälkeen. Voitelee hyvin, kestää kosteutta eikä kerää likaa ketjuun. Aikaisemmin käyttänyt Squirtia ja Rexia, ja tämä on parempaa.

----------


## Kanuuna

^^^Vaan ei pysy. Jos siis pyyhkii (ei pese) joka lenkin jälkeen. Esim ”Maaliviiva”n märkä öljy kerää silti kaikki oravaa pienemmät ketjuun, vaikka kuinka pyyhkisi ulkoa ”kuivaksi” ennen lenkkiä. Kärjistetysti. Siis varsinkin jos pöllyää eli on tosi kuivaa tai möhnä lentää eli on märkää.

----------


## JackOja

> Minkä verran kilometrejä about porukka ajaa Squirtilla noin niin kuin yhdellä käsittelyllä, jos puhutaan vaikka että lenkistä 80% soraa ja 20% asfalttia. Jotenkin tuntuu, että nyt saa laittaa joka lenkin jälkeen ihan sama ajaako 50km vai 150km. Otin juuri uuden pullon hetki sitten käyttöön, joten onkohan se joku maanantaipullo vai onko se vain tuo Sramin flattopketju, kun kolisee niin saatanasti, että ihan ahdistaa ja joutuu tulla internettiin kirjoittamaan.



Mä en pidä tarkkaa kirjaa voiteluväleistä, voitelen kun huomaan rohinan alkavan, kerran 1-2 viikossa (n. 200-300 km välein?) tai jos olen säätämössä jotain muuta huoltoa tekemässä. 

Mutta sattumoisin viime kesän muutaman päivän gravel-lomalla panin merkille, että lähtövoitelu riitti koko reissulle, vajaa 600 kilometrin matkalle. Taisin olla vähän ällistynyt tuosta. Kotiin tullessa viimeisten tuntien aikana alkoi kitinä, mutta ajelinkin sateessa.

Mainittakkoon, että läträän Squirtilla, en säästele. On tuo vuosia kestänyt puolen litran pullo ollut riittoisa.. Nyt jo loppumaisillaan. Ja grävelillä koitan pysyä pölyisellä soralla ja välttelen assua parhaani mukaan. Maastureissa myös Squirt.

Rexiä ja Holmenkolin Extremeä myös käyttänyt joissain pyörissä jotkut ketjut ja mainioita ovat käytössäni nekin ja jatkossakin niilläkin voitelen.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Mä en pidä tarkkaa kirjaa voiteluväleistä, voitelen kun huomaan rohinan alkavan, kerran 1-2 viikossa (n. 200-300 km välein?) tai jos olen säätämössä jotain muuta huoltoa tekemässä. 
> 
> Mutta sattumoisin viime kesän muutaman päivän gravel-lomalla panin merkille, että lähtövoitelu riitti koko reissulle, vajaa 600 kilometrin matkalle. Taisin olla vähän ällistynyt tuosta. Kotiin tullessa viimeisten tuntien aikana alkoi kitinä, mutta ajelinkin sateessa.
> 
> Mainittakkoon, että läträän Squirtilla, en säästele. On tuo vuosia kestänyt puolen litran pullo ollut riittoisa.. Nyt jo loppumaisillaan. Ja grävelillä koitan pysyä pölyisellä soralla ja välttelen assua parhaani mukaan. Maastureissa myös Squirt.
> 
> Rexiä ja Holmenkolin Extremeä myös käyttänyt joissain pyörissä jotkut ketjut ja mainioita ovat käytössäni nekin ja jatkossakin niilläkin voitelen.




Joo. Ajelin tuossa yhden lenkin flattop ketjulla minkä putsasin squirtista ja laitoin rexiä tilalle. Oli heti paljon hiljaisempi, joten ilmeisesti tuo ketju ja squirt ei vain kuulu samaan kokoonpanoon. Nyt olen ajellut gravelia vanhalla crossarilla missä normi sramin force 1*11 ja tuo normiketju squirtattuna on pysynyt hiljaisena ja smoothina pari lenkkiä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Eilen testasin Muc-Offin Nanotube lubea. Pari kierrosta laitoin ja ennen lenkkiä pyyhin ylimääräisiä pois, taisi lähteä ilmeisesti vähän enemmänkin kuin ainakin pienemmillä välityksillä tuntui ketju heräävän ääneen tai sitten tuo ei vaan ole ketjua hiljentävä ketjurasva. Seuraavaksi siirtyminen takaisin Rexiin.

----------


## TuplaO

Itse keinun sramin flattopketjun kanssa juurikin rexin (black diamond) ja squirtin välillä. Nyt vuorossa rex. En usko että squirt on tippunut lopullisesti pelistä. Flattopin äänisielunmaisema on hämmentävä. Veikkaan että smörja on siinä pitkälti sivuosassa. Välillä hiljaisuus palaa ilman selvää syytä ja katoaa yhtäkkiä samalla lailla. Itse olen muutaman lenkin sisällä siirtynyt squirtilla meluisasta rexillä hiljaiseen. Nyt rexin hiljainen vaihe näyttää olevan päättymässä. Ketjut tietysti nollattu välissä.

----------


## arctic biker

> Ajelin talven märät kelit Holmenkol LubeExtremellä, ja olin sen verran vaikuttunut että samalla linjalla jatkanut senkin jälkeen. Voitelee hyvin, kestää kosteutta eikä kerää likaa ketjuun. Aikaisemmin käyttänyt Squirtia ja Rexia, ja tämä on parempaa.



Samma här, myös pojat Oulussa tykkää. Mcarbon myy.

----------


## kervelo

Dynamicilta tuli jo aiemmin keväällä Speed Potion -ketjuvaha ja nyt näyttää tuleen toinenkin uusi tuote: Slick Wax.
https://www.bike24.de/p1470925.html
https://dynamicbikecare.com/slick-wax/

----------


## K.Kuronen

Eilen ei vähäisintäkään merkkiä kitinästä ja voitelun loppumisesta: 250 km, puolet soraa, kuiva keli, ketju YBN SLA110 ja Squirt. Vain vesipesua puhtaalla vedellä ja pyyhkäisy rätillä ajojen jälkeen ja tippa kuhunkin niveleen.

---------------------------------------------------------

Edellinen pullo Squirtiä taisi olla jotenkin virheellistä erää, sillä se ei oikein voidellut. Lisäksi se hylkii tällä uudemmalla pullolla voideltua ketjua.

----------


## kervelo

> Dynamicilta tuli jo aiemmin keväällä Speed Potion -ketjuvaha ja nyt näyttää tuleen toinenkin uusi tuote: Slick Wax.
> https://www.bike24.de/p1470925.html
> https://dynamicbikecare.com/slick-wax/



Internjetissä tuli vastaan vertailu noista uusista ketjuöljyistä:
https://www.2moso.com/nieuws/het-ver...-en-slick-wax/

Alkukielisenä hiukan hankalaa luettavaa, mutta kääntäjällä tuon saa englanniksi.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Samma här, myös pojat Oulussa tykkää. Mcarbon myy.



Oisko tähän linkkiä? En löydä MCarbonin sivulta Extremeä. Tai joku muu kauppa mistä tätä saa, vois testata.
Rex on hyvä, mutta jotenkin tuntuu että saan nykyään lisäillä todella usein(koostumusta muutettu??).

Vois Holmenkolia kokeilla.

----------


## SvaR

^Oisko loppunut, kun oli muistaakseni joku rajoitettu erä tai joku muu maininta.

Holmenkollenin tuota extremeä nyt käyttänyt ainaan pari vuotta ja tyytyväinen olen ollut. Aikasemmin tilasin bike24, mutta nyt viimeisin tuli mcarbonilta satulan kanssa.

----------


## Zykkel

> Oisko tähän linkkiä? En löydä MCarbonin sivulta Extremeä. Tai joku muu kauppa mistä tätä saa, vois testata.
> Rex on hyvä, mutta jotenkin tuntuu että saan nykyään lisäillä todella usein(koostumusta muutettu??).
> 
> Vois Holmenkolia kokeilla.



Tuolta löytyy. https://ski-wax.fi/holmenkol-lubeext...id-50ml-22417/

Postikulut näyttäisi olevan 3€.

----------


## Firlefanz

Holmenkol Extreme Lubea en löytänyt valmistajan sivuiltakaan - liekö jokin (koronataustainen) toimitusongelma tässäkin takana? 

Jos puhumme Domestiquesta, kun puhumme Rexistä, niin minun on ihan pakko kertoa että omassa maantie- ja siistissä gravelkäytössä se vaikuttaa kestävän hyvin pitkälle sen minkä valmistaja lupaakin - eli selvästi ja jopa ylivoimaisesti pitempään kuin Holmenkol tai Squirt. 

Vahvana plussana mainitsisin vielä sen että Domestiqueen siirryttyäni en ole sadelenkeillä - joille en toki varsinaisesti lähdekään, mutta eihän niitä voi oikein välttääkin jos ei halua ajamisiaan ennusteiden mukaan rajoittaa - joutunut kuuntelemaan kitisevää ketjua. Tai siis kitinää olen kuunnellut, mutten omastani lähtöisin olevaa...


PS Rex Bicycle Wash on myös peukutuksen ansaitsevaa ja voin täydellä sydämellä antaa sille  "Firlefanzin suosittelema" -leiman! Muc Offin vaaleanpunainen jää mielestäni selvästi kakkoseksi - vaikkei antaisi kotimaisuudelle tippaakaan painoarvoa.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Tuolta löytyy. https://ski-wax.fi/holmenkol-lubeext...id-50ml-22417/
> 
> Postikulut näyttäisi olevan 3€.

----------


## Zykkel

> 



No niimpä onkin. Viroon, Latviaan ja Liettuaan 3€. Tulee turhan kalliiksi yhtä pulloa Suomeen tuolla hinnalla tilata. 
*
Kuljetuskustannukset:*


For Viroon, Latviaan, ja Liettuaan – kuljetuskustannus 3 €, 200 € ylittävät tilaukset ilmaiseksi.Suomeen, Saksaan, Puolaan ja Ruotsiin – kuljetuskustannus 10 €, 200 € ylittävät tilaukset ilmaiseksi.

----------


## marco1

Kuittien perusteella Holmenkol Extreme Lube oli jo 2020 hävityshinnoilla myynnissä Saksan kaupoissa. Ei tullut ostettua tarpeeksi.

----------


## villepolkee

> Kesällä on ohjelmassa Pirkan pyöräily (217km) ja Saimaa Cycle Tour (285km). Uskaltaako noille lähteä Squirtin kanssa vai pitääkö hankkia jotain muuta?



Vastaan itselleni: Squirt kesti hienosti Pirkan pyöräilyn, vaikka lähtiessä tuli kunnolla vettä. Laitoin kyllä edellisenä iltana aika reilun annoksen ketjuun.

----------


## arctic biker

> Kuittien perusteella Holmenkol Extreme Lube oli jo 2020 hävityshinnoilla myynnissä Saksan kaupoissa. Ei tullut ostettua tarpeeksi.



Voi vattu, onneksi on Holmenkollenin LubeExtremeä ainakin pariksi vuodeksi.

----------


## Plus

Sisäpiirin tietona voin tänne jo paljastaa, että Rex Domestique on todettu Zero Friction Cyclingin testeissä voitelukyvyltään huippuhyväksi ja erittäin pitkäkestoiseksi sekä kuivaa maantiajoa simuloivassa single application -testissä että sora / mtb / cx testissä. Erityistä Domestiquelle on ollut sen palautumiskyky kontaminaation levittämisen jälkeen, eli toisin sanoen paska ei jää ketjun sisään kuluttamaan sitä. Domestique on ollut voitelukyvyltään samaa luokkaa Absolute Black Graphene Luben kanssa, jättäen muut markkinoiden parhaat tuotteet taakseen. Black Diamondin testit ovat vasta alkamassa...

ZFC:n testeissä mitataan ketjun kulumista wattien sijasta. Eli toisin sanoen Domestiquella voidellessa ketju kestää kolminkertaisen määrän ajokilometrejä esim. Ufo Drip V2 verrattuna, ennen kun se venyy 0,1% rajaan asti. 1000km maantietä yhdellä voitelulla on siis todistetusti realismia.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Olen nyt jonkin aikaa käyttänyt Rexin Domestiqueta ja en tiedä mitä olen tehnyt väärin. Olen annostellut maantiepyörän ketjuihin ohjeiden mukaan, puhdas ketju ja tippa/linkki ja perään sormella tasoittelu sekä sen jälkeen vielä toinen kerros ja ylimääräiset pyyhkinyt pois. Lenkin jälkeen ketju rahisee kuitenkin selvästi ja sormella kun pyyhin ketjun pintaa niin sormeen jää hienoa hiekkaa tai jotain epähienoutta. Rexinhän pitäisi hylkiä likaa mutta ketjut jää kyllä rahisemaan siinä määrin että kejut joutuu puhdistamaan aika usein vai pitäisikö pelkästään lisätä Rexi ja odottaa että aine hoitaa puhdistuksen jos kerran hylkivää on.

----------


## Qilty

> Olen nyt jonkin aikaa käyttänyt Rexin Domestiqueta ja en tiedä mitä olen tehnyt väärin. Olen annostellut maantiepyörän ketjuihin ohjeiden mukaan, puhdas ketju ja tippa/linkki ja perään sormella tasoittelu sekä sen jälkeen vielä toinen kerros ja ylimääräiset pyyhkinyt pois. Lenkin jälkeen ketju rahisee kuitenkin selvästi ja sormella kun pyyhin ketjun pintaa niin sormeen jää hienoa hiekkaa tai jotain epähienoutta. Rexinhän pitäisi hylkiä likaa mutta ketjut jää kyllä rahisemaan siinä määrin että kejut joutuu puhdistamaan aika usein vai pitäisikö pelkästään lisätä Rexi ja odottaa että aine hoitaa puhdistuksen jos kerran hylkivää on.



Onko ketjut putsattu tehdasrasvoista ennen ensimmäistä Rex käsittelyä? Itellä toi on kyllä toiminu joka säässä.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Ja onko annettu kuivua ennen käyttöä?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Oli putsattu tehdasrasrasvoista ja ketjut oli voideltu Rexillä vuorokausi ennen ajoa eli vähintäänkin riittävästi on ollut aikaa vetäytyä ketjuun. Ennen lenkkiä pyyhitty ylimääräiset pois. Rexin sivulla sanotaan että paras voiteluteho saavutetaan 3-4 voitelukerran jälkeen kun Rex on syrjäyttänyt vanhat voiteluaineet. Ehkäpä pitää vielä malttaa hetki. Seuraavan kerran kun pesen ketjut niin yritän laittaa Rexiä vähemmän jos lopputulos olisi vähän enemmän toivotunlainen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Firlefanz

Ole onnellinen ettei sinulta kysytty sitäkin että muistitko varmasti ravistaa pulloa :Sarkastinen: 


Muuten: jos muisti ei jälleen kerran petä, niin kun Domestique tuotiin markkinoille haluttiin ilmeisestikin korostaa sitä että se ei sisällä liuotinaineita vaan on täyttä ainetta koko pieni pullo ja siksi riittoisampaa kuin muut tavanomaiset tai vahapohjaiset voiteluaineet. Käyttöohjeessa oikein sanottiin että ajamaan voi lähteä vaikka heti, "ei muuta kuin kovaa ajoa".

No, en ole kuitenkaan lähtenyt ajamaan edes samana päivänä. En ole myöskään vesi- tai puhdistusainepessyt ketjuja käyttökertojen välillä vaan ainoastaan pyyhkinyt ne rätillä. Sellaiseen parafiinissa keittäjien hienouteen että ketjua voi lenkin jälkeen kosketella likaamatta sormiaan en tietenkään ole päässyt, mutta ketjut eivät ole väännellessä tai pyöritellessä rahisseet. Tämä pätee sekä kuiviin gravel- että osin märkiin asfalttilenkkeihinkin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Pulloa on aina ravisteltu. Täytyypi katsoa vielä eturattaat ja varmistaa ettei niihin ole mitään likaa tarttunut ennen kun syytän enempää ketjua rahinan aiheuttajaksi.

----------


## paaton

> Oli putsattu tehdasrasrasvoista ja ketjut oli voideltu Rexillä vuorokausi ennen ajoa eli vähintäänkin riittävästi on ollut aikaa vetäytyä ketjuun. Ennen lenkkiä pyyhitty ylimääräiset pois. Rexin sivulla sanotaan että paras voiteluteho saavutetaan 3-4 voitelukerran jälkeen kun Rex on syrjäyttänyt vanhat voiteluaineet. Ehkäpä pitää vielä malttaa hetki. Seuraavan kerran kun pesen ketjut niin yritän laittaa Rexiä vähemmän jos lopputulos olisi vähän enemmän toivotunlainen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Miten putsasit? Tajusin itsekkin, että aiempi rexin kokeilu sakkasi huonoon puhdistukseen. 

Ensin tärpätillä pariin kertaan sitten sama spriillä. Pieni lasipurkki on ok

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Miten putsasit? Tajusin itsekkin, että aiempi rexin kokeilu sakkasi huonoon puhdistukseen. 
> 
> Ensin tärpätillä pariin kertaan sitten sama spriillä. Pieni lasipurkki on ok



Laitoin vanhaan katkaistuun juomapulloon pinelineä jonka laitoin pullotelineeseen. Takakiekko pois ja pensselillä sivelin ketjuihin ja rattaisiin pinelineä jotakuinkin kanisteriväkevyydellä pariinkin otteeseen. Ennen ensimmäsitä lenkkiä voitelun jälkeen ei ollut rahinoita vaan vasta lenkin jälkeen.

edit. ei tietenkään ole mahdottomuus etteikö syyllinen olisi meidän pihalle juuri levitetty kivituhka. Saattaa pöllyä lenkille lähdettäessä ketjuihin ja lenkiltä tullessa.

----------


## Qilty

> Laitoin vanhaan katkaistuun juomapulloon pinelineä jonka laitoin pullotelineeseen. Takakiekko pois ja pensselillä sivelin ketjuihin ja rattaisiin pinelineä jotakuinkin kanisteriväkevyydellä pariinkin otteeseen. Ennen ensimmäsitä lenkkiä voitelun jälkeen ei ollut rahinoita vaan vasta lenkin jälkeen.
> 
> edit. ei tietenkään ole mahdottomuus etteikö syyllinen olisi meidän pihalle juuri levitetty kivituhka. Saattaa pöllyä lenkille lähdettäessä ketjuihin ja lenkiltä tullessa.



Melkein väitän että Pineline ei poista tehdasrasvoja, sehän on mäntysuopaa. Ite laittanu purkkiin ja tinneriä perään, kansi kiinni ja pyörittelyä

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Täytyypi kokeilla seuraavan kerran väkevämpiä myrkkyjä ketjun puhdistukseen. Lähinnä olen yrittänyt luontoystävällisiä metodeja.

----------


## marco1

Asetoni / ksyleeni rättiin ja pinnalta pyyhkiminen on riittänyt liikojen tehdasrasvojen poistoon esim. Holmenkol Extremen tapauksessa.

----------


## Qilty

> Asetoni / ksyleeni rättiin ja pinnalta pyyhkiminen on riittänyt liikojen tehdasrasvojen poistoon esim. Holmenkol Extremen tapauksessa.



Ei voi riittää. Milläs rullien välistä rasva poistuu tolla systeemillä? Asetoni/ksyleeni kyllä muuten varmaan toimii, mutta tarvii ne ketjut sinne upottaa.

Edit. Ultraääni pesuri olis varmaa kans kova. Sillä sais myös Rexit hyvin ketjuihin, tosin vaatisi vähän isomman pullon tavaraa

----------


## harald

Laitoin ultraäänipesuriin ensin tärpättiä, kaksi kertaa pesu uusien tärpätin välillä. Sitten sinolilla kaksi kertaa. Tämä siis moltenspeedwaxin kanssa.

----------


## marco1

> Ei voi riittää. Milläs rullien välistä rasva poistuu tolla systeemillä?



Riittää se, rullien välinen rasva saa siellä ollakin niin kauan kuin pysyy. Ei sinne mikään rasva mene tippapullosta vaan ketjut pitää upottaa rasvaan ja/tai keittää jos sinne haluaa voitelua.

----------


## paaton

Ei mene ei, mutta tulee sieltä pois, jonka vuoksi esimerkiksi rex ei pysy halutulla tavalla ketjun pinnassa. Samoin se lika tarttuu hienosti siihen aluperäiseen vaseliiniin.

Vahathan ei taas tartu oikeastaan yhtään öljyiseen ketjuun. Eli esimerkiksi squirtia on tosiaan aika turha lotrata pesemättömään ketjuun. Tajusin tuon itsekkin vasta uppovahauksen kanssa. Jos ketjussa on öljyä, niin ketju ei jäykisty yhtään vahauksessa. Kunnolla putsattu ketju taas on jäykkä kuin rautakanki ennen lenkkien kääntelyä.

----------


## harald

Tuo jäykkyys on tosiaan hyvä testi sille että onko saanut rasvat pois ketjun sisältä, hyvä pointti!

----------


## Qilty

Mistäs tää ketjun jäykkyys nyt keksittiin? Itellä vaan ultegra tason ketjua, ehkä paremmat on sit jäykkiä puhtaana, ultegrat ei. 

Eihän toi ukko varmaa mitään mistään tiedä, mutta noi ketjut ei ainakaan näytä jäykiltä...

https://youtu.be/xSCXyE5cnFo

----------


## Firlefanz

Pitääkö se tosiaan selittää sinulle?! Lue nyt kaikessa rauhassa uudelleen ja jos jo se ei auta, perehdy aiheeseen.

----------


## paaton

> Mistäs tää ketjun jäykkyys nyt keksittiin? Itellä vaan ultegra tason ketjua, ehkä paremmat on sit jäykkiä puhtaana, ultegrat ei. 
> 
> Eihän toi ukko varmaa mitään mistään tiedä, mutta noi ketjut ei ainakaan näytä jäykiltä...
> 
> https://youtu.be/xSCXyE5cnFo



Siis uppovahauksen jälkeen. Jos vaha on tarttunut kunnolla, niin ketju on putsattu oikein => jäykkä ketju ennen lenkkien kääntelyä.

----------


## paaton

Ja tuosta tosiaan vetelin johtopäätöksen, ettei myöskään squirt tartu lainkaan öljyttyyn ketjuu, eikä varsinkaan mene sinne sisään.

Luulen, että mikäli ketjua ei puhdisteta kunnolla, niin squirt voitelee vain ulkopinnan. Tarttuminen on ulkopinnallekkin heikkoa sisältä puskevan öljyn vuoksin.

----------


## Qilty

> Siis uppovahauksen jälkeen. Jos vaha on tarttunut kunnolla, niin ketju on putsattu oikein => jäykkä ketju ennen lenkkien kääntelyä.



No katos juu, luin väärin. Ihmettelinkin että miten puhdas ketju jäykistyy. Tota uppovahausta tekis mieli joskus kokeilla, mutta taitaa tulla aika kovat käryt?

----------


## harald

Ei käryä kyllä yhtään. Vaimoni ehkä huomaisi parafiinin tuoksun mutta minä en. Tallissa haisee kaikki muu paljon enemmän kuin lämmin vaha. 

Moltenspeedwax.com on erittäin seikkaperäiset ohjeet, eka kerta on tavaamista mutta jo tokalla kerralla menee kyllä sujuvammin. Uuden ketjun rasvanpoisto on vähän työläs, mutta nopeutui huomattavasi kun rupesin käyttämään ultraäänipesuria tärpätin ja sinolin kanssa.

----------


## paaton

> No katos juu, luin väärin. Ihmettelinkin että miten puhdas ketju jäykistyy. Tota uppovahausta tekis mieli joskus kokeilla, mutta taitaa tulla aika kovat käryt?



No tämän vuoksi jäi itsellänikin kokeilematta vuosiksi. Ei se käryä enempää, mitä normaali kynttiläkään. Tai itseasiassa käry on pienempää, jos ja kun käytetään 100% parafiinia. Se steariinihan niissä halvoissa kynttilöissä käryää.

Ihan puurokattilassa keittiössä kokkailen. Induktioliedellä oikein nopea homma. Ei jaksa mitään hidasta riisikeitintä, vaikka noita jokapaikassa suositellaan.

----------


## Qilty

> No tämän vuoksi jäi itsellänikin kokeilematta vuosiksi. Ei se käryä enempää, mitä normaali kynttiläkään. Tai itseasiassa käry on pienempää, jos ja kun käytetään 100% parafiinia. Se steariinihan niissä halvoissa kynttilöissä käryää.
> 
> Ihan puurokattilassa keittiössä kokkailen. Induktioliedellä oikein nopea homma. Ei jaksa mitään hidasta riisikeitintä, vaikka noita jokapaikassa suositellaan.



Täytyy varmaan sitten kokeilla. Toi riisikeitin vois taas olla hyvä kun ostais sellasen talliin ihan vaan vahaa varten

----------


## Firlefanz

En hauku puurokattilaa enkä moiti riisinkeitintä, kunhan kerron että Saksassa käyttävät paljon semmoista jota kutsuvat nimellä "Schongarer". Englanniksi se on "slow cooker", suomeksi haudutuspata. Esimerkiksi tällainen (3,5 l; €32.95):

----------


## Kuminauha

Vesihauteessa pussissa myös saa sulatettua vahan, jos ei halua uutta laitetta hommaa tai pilata olemassa olevia astioita. Vähän kauemmin kestää, mutta selviää tuosta vahausvaiheesta alle puolessa tunnissa.

Itse huomannut, että mineraalitärpätti kylpy on se paras tehdasrasvojen puhdistukseen. Tämä siis lasipurkissa ravistelu ajoittain ja kylvyn kesto noin pari tuntia. IPA:lla tai asetonilla ei vastaavalla tavalla irronnut tehdasrasva. Tärpätin voi myös uusiokäyttää, kun irronnut aines sakkaantuu pullon pohjalle ja voi sitten varovasti kaataa taas lasipurkkiin uusiokäyttöön. 

Tärpättikylvyn jälkeen kuumalla vedellä huuhtelu, uuniin minimilämmölle kuivaus ~20 min ja sen jälkeen vahaus.

Huomion arvoista, että jonkun säännöksen mukaan tärpätin säilyttäminen/varastointi asuinhuoneistoissa ei ole sallittua. Tämä jokaisen kannattaa ottaa huomioon.

----------


## xubu

Onko tästä vahasta kokemuksia?

https://www.ebikeparts.fi/Wend-Chain-Wax-Kit

----------


## palikka

Tulipa puhdistettua voimansiirto niin hyvin, että päätin laittaa taannoin ostamaani Squirtin Wax Lubea kokeeksi Graveliin. Ylipäätänsä eka kerta itselle käyttää mitään vahapohjaista voiteluainetta. Kahdesti laitoin ketjun rollereiden päälle 5 minuutin välein. Tiedän, että tämä on kuivalle ja pölyiselle kelille mutta kysymyksiä kuitenkin tuli mieleen.

-Käsittääkseni tuotteella ei kuitenkaan ole oikein minkäänlaista ruosteensuojaa. Voiko käyttää mitään öljypohjaista tuotetta tämän lisäksi? Aiemmin olen muc-offin Bike Protectilla suhautellut ketjuihin pesun jälkeen ennen voitelua mutta nyt jätin väliin.
-Onko mitään hyötyä rätin kanssa levittää tätä ympäri ketjua eli myös ulko- ja sisäreunoille?
-Voiko tän päälle vetää jotain tavallista dry tai wet -öljyä, mikäli haluaa lopettaa tuotteen käytön, vai pitääkö pestä pois ensin (vedellä?) ?

Kiitos ja kumarrus kokemuspohjaisista vastauksistanne!

----------


## JackOja

^älä laita muita mömmöjä. Älä suotta voitele ketjun ulko- ja sisäreunoja.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Toi ruostesuojaus mietityttänyt myös itseä viime päivinä. Rexiä on käyttänyt nyt kuukauden verran ja lisäillyt sitä joitakin kertoja, kun on niin kuivat kelit. Pari päivää sitten huomasin muutamia ruostetäpliä ketjussa nimen omaan ulko- ja sisäreunassa. Lähtivät kyllä pois, kun lisäilin vahaa ja hankasin. Kai tuon vahan pitäisi myös ruostumiselta suojata?

----------


## Jeesu

Mitään varsinaista ruosteenestoainetta ei Domestiquessa tai Black Diamondissa ole. Molemmat ovat hydrofobisia ja syrjäyttävät vettä, sen takia joskus ketjun ulkopintaan saattaa tulla ohut ruoste. Oma olettama on kuitenkin, että sitä ruostetta ei ole siellä missä öljyä on eli ketjun kulutuspinnoilla. 

Assembly greasessa on lisättynä ruosteenestoaine. Laakereissa pidempi huoltoväli kuin ketjussa ja otollisemmat paikat vedelle jäädä muhimaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## frp

Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, mutta taitaa kaikki kunnolliset ketjut olla ruostumattomia ja se pieni ruoste mikä niissä joskus näkyy on vain ketjun pinnassa olevaa (jo osittain) pois jauhautunutta metallia, joka sitten ruostuu.

----------


## Kollinjoki

> Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, mutta taitaa kaikki kunnolliset ketjut olla ruostumattomia ja se pieni ruoste mikä niissä joskus näkyy on vain ketjun pinnassa olevaa (jo osittain) pois jauhautunutta metallia, joka sitten ruostuu.



Eiks nuo kuitenkin hiiliterästä (=ruostuvaa) ole. Ruostumattomasta teräksestä ei jostain syystä saa tehtyä kunnollisia ketjuja. Onhan niitä jotain nikkelipinnoitettuja ketjuja, jotka vastustavat ruostumista.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, mutta taitaa kaikki kunnolliset ketjut olla ruostumattomia ja se pieni ruoste mikä niissä joskus näkyy on vain ketjun pinnassa olevaa (jo osittain) pois jauhautunutta metallia, joka sitten ruostuu.



Tää olisi loogista, mutta osaako joku varmistaa?

----------


## Kollinjoki

^ loogista se ei ole ja edelleen väitän että ei pidä paikkaansa. Noi tehdään enimmäkseen terässeoksesta tai hiiliteräksestä. Illuusiota ruostumattomuudesta voi luoda ketjujen pinnoitteet, jotka suojaavat ruostumiselta, sekä se että melkein aina ketjujen pinnassa on vähän öljyä suojaamassa ruostumiselta.

----------


## marco1

Kai tämän joku korjaa kohta mutta ”ruostumaton teräs” kattaa terminä aika monen tyyppiset teräkset ja toisekseen käyttökohteena ketju taitaa olla sellainen että ”rosteri” ei ole siinä paras vaihtoehto?

----------


## erkkk

> Taitaa olla noissa valmiissa Moltenin ja muiden vahoissa muitakin aineita kun vain parafiinia ja parafiiniöljyä. Toki varmaan noilla kahdellakin saa käypäsen tuloksen.



Moltenissa on parafiinia, PFTE:tä ja molybdeeniä. Lisäaineilla saadaan 0.14 W hyöty pelkkään parafiiniin nähden. Siinä voi sit jokainen miettiä sitä että ostaako kilon parafiinia muutamalla eurolla, vai valmiin kaupallisen tuotteen. PFTE:tä ja Molybdeenidisulfidia saa kyllä ihan irtotavarakin suht edullisesti, jos haluaa tehdä itse vastaavaa tavaraa. Suuntaa antava resepti: 450g parkkua, 5g PFTE, 1g MoS2.

Parafiiniöljyn käyttö lisää kitkaa. MTB-puolella osa lisää 10-20% parafiiniöljyä.

----------


## paaton

Olikos noilla parafiinilaaduilla eroa? Jotenkin muistan lukeneeni tuollaisesta.

Suurin ero moltonissa ja kynttilässä on musta se, että molton on kovempaa kamaa. Huomaa sulattaessa ja ketjuissa kuivumisen jälkeen.

 Eli ehkä tuo alepan kynttilä on liian pehmeää?

----------


## paaton

Mutta ero voi johtua hyvinkin siitä, että laitoin liikaa parafiiniöljyä kynttilän sekaan.

----------


## Jeesu

Kynttilä on useun steariinihapon ja parafiinin seos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JRR-1

Magneetilla kokeiltuna parit shimanot, niin sivulevyt on jotain austeniittista ruostumatonta ruostumatonta, ei magneetti tartu, mutta tapit tai rullat on magneettisia. Joten tapit voisi olla mustaa tai jotain ferriittisen rosterin tapaista. Voisi ne tietysti olla paljon muokattua austeniittistakin, mutta epäilen että ei. Rullat voisi olla martensiittista rosteria.

----------


## paaton

> Kynttilä on useun steariinihapon ja parafiinin seos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ainakin pakkauksessa luki 100% parafiini, eikä steariinin hajua tullut sulattaessa.

----------


## anzi666

> Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, mutta taitaa kaikki kunnolliset ketjut olla ruostumattomia ja se pieni ruoste mikä niissä joskus näkyy on vain ketjun pinnassa olevaa (jo osittain) pois jauhautunutta metallia, joka sitten ruostuu.



Viime talven huomiona Squirtillä voidelluista ketjuista, Sramin halvin 11 ketju PC 1110 ruostui ainakin pinnasta reilusti. KMC keskitason sinkulaketju Z1EHX ei ruostunut. Eli ketjuissa on selkeä ero ruostumisherkkyydessä. Öljyllä voideltuna PC 1110 ei aiempina vuosina ole ruostunut siinä määrin että ainakaan muistaisin ruosteen olleen ongelma. Ensi kerralla 11 ketjua ostaessa taidan valita hieman hintavamman version koska öljyyn en kuitenkaan Squirttiä vaihda.

----------


## Situm

XX1 ketjulla ja holmekolin extremellä menty noin 9000km, jonka jälkeen kuluma ollut 0,5% ja olen vaihtanut ketjun. Onhan toi ketju hiukan hinnakas, mutta kilometriä kohden varsin edullinen. Ja niin huonolla hoidolla kun tuo mulla on, ei voi valittaa.

----------


## JRR-1

Magneetti ja helle teki temput ketjuja ensimmäisen kerran kokeillessa. Muutamaa irtolenkkiä paremmalla magneetilla pyörittelemällä näyttävät olevan kaikki osat vahvasti magneettisia. Todennäköisemmin mustaa kuin ruostumatonta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Olikos noilla parafiinilaaduilla eroa? Jotenkin muistan lukeneeni tuollaisesta.
> 
> ...



Jotenkin olisi yllättävää, jos kaikki parafiinin nimellä myytävät olisivat fysikaalisilta ominaisuuksiltaan yhteneviä.

----------


## Laerppi

Kuinka hyvin rexin black diamond pysyy sateella ketjussa? Rex domestique tuntuu lähtevän heti ketjuista kun vesipisara osuu...

----------


## MTB Engineer

> Magneetilla kokeiltuna parit shimanot, niin sivulevyt on jotain austeniittista ruostumatonta ruostumatonta, ei magneetti tartu, mutta tapit tai rullat on magneettisia. Joten tapit voisi olla mustaa tai jotain ferriittisen rosterin tapaista. Voisi ne tietysti olla paljon muokattua austeniittistakin, mutta epäilen että ei. Rullat voisi olla martensiittista rosteria.



Rullat ovat hyvin todennäköisesti karkaistua hiiliterästä, esim. 18CrNiMo6 tai vastaava. Rullat lienevät vastaavaa tai nuorrutusterästä. Edellisessä elämässä ruostumattomat voimansiirtoketjut oli suurimmaksi osaksi Duplex-teräksestä valmistetuilla sivulevyillä, esim. SAF 2205 ja veikkaan samaa käytettävän paremmissa fillariketjuissa.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Kokemusta aiheesta Rex Domestique ja vedenkestävyys. Ajelin tänään 75 km lenkin, jonka aikana tuli useampi sadekuuro. Kuurot melko lyhyitä, mutta sateen märäksi kastelemalla asfaltilla saikin ajella pitkät pätkät vielä lisäksi. Nyt on samoilla Rexeillä kaikkineen n. 240 km ajettu ja tämänpäiväisen lisäksi oli ketju jo kertaalleen päässyt aiemmalla lenkillä pikaisesti kastumaan. Ketju on nyt lenkin jäljiltä rapainen, mutta ei vaan kitise eikä kihnuta yhtään. Paremmin vaikuttaisi Rex Domestique sadetta siis kestävän kuin esim. Muc Offin kuivan kelin öljy. 

Kahdesti olen tämän ketjun ehtinyt käsitellä Rexillä. Ensimmäisen kerran huolellisesti pesty ketju kaksi kertaa Rexillä ympäriinsä ja uusi käsittely reilun parin sadan kilsan ajojen jälkeen, ennen kuin oli vielä entiset vahat ehtineet kulua loppuun. Liekö vedenkestävyydelle ollut eduksi, kun on tullut käytettyä Rexiä vähän reilummalla kädellä.

Hyvin kyllä Rex D kestää kilsoja ja näköjään kohtalaisesti kastumistakin.

----------


## vakevves

> Kokemusta aiheesta Rex Domestique ja vedenkestävyys. Ajelin tänään 75 km lenkin, jonka aikana tuli useampi sadekuuro. Kuurot melko lyhyitä, mutta sateen märäksi kastelemalla asfaltilla saikin ajella pitkät pätkät vielä lisäksi. Nyt on samoilla Rexeillä kaikkineen n. 240 km ajettu ja tämänpäiväisen lisäksi oli ketju jo kertaalleen päässyt aiemmalla lenkillä pikaisesti kastumaan. Ketju on nyt lenkin jäljiltä rapainen, mutta ei vaan kitise eikä kihnuta yhtään. Paremmin vaikuttaisi Rex Domestique sadetta siis kestävän kuin esim. Muc Offin kuivan kelin öljy. 
> 
> Kahdesti olen tämän ketjun ehtinyt käsitellä Rexillä. Ensimmäisen kerran huolellisesti pesty ketju kaksi kertaa Rexillä ympäriinsä ja uusi käsittely reilun parin sadan kilsan ajojen jälkeen, ennen kuin oli vielä entiset vahat ehtineet kulua loppuun. Liekö vedenkestävyydelle ollut eduksi, kun on tullut käytettyä Rexiä vähän reilummalla kädellä.
> 
> Hyvin kyllä Rex D kestää kilsoja ja näköjään kohtalaisesti kastumistakin.



Ajelin sunnuntaina 80 km maantiellä, josta 25 km reippaassa sateessa. Kyllä Rexin domestique jossain määrin kesti. Ei tuntunut rahinoita tms. Ketjussa oli samanlaista harmaata likaa kuin omissa jaloissa. Kun pyyhki lliat pois ja  laittoi uudet tiputukset, voimansiirto on kuin uusi.

Kyllä tällaisesta pitäisi saada uusi menestystuote maailmalle. Öljypohjaisiin ketjun voiteluaineisiin ei ole paluuta.

----------


## Petteri T

> Riittää se, rullien välinen rasva saa siellä ollakin niin kauan kuin pysyy. Ei sinne mikään rasva mene tippapullosta vaan ketjut pitää upottaa rasvaan ja/tai keittää jos sinne haluaa voitelua.



Tuo on se iät ja ajat käytetty perinteinen tapa. Duunissa huoltopuoli raskaan voimansiirron ketjuja kylvettää säännöllisesti ja olen itse vienyt moottoripyörän ketjut ajokauden päätteeksi kylvetettäväksi ja väitän kyllä, että kilometreja tulee lisää reilustikin, tuo puhdistaa ketjut epäpuhtauksista täydellisesti kun öljy vaihtuu uuteen.

----------


## paaton

> Tuo on se iät ja ajat käytetty perinteinen tapa. Duunissa huoltopuoli raskaan voimansiirron ketjuja kylvettää säännöllisesti ja olen itse vienyt moottoripyörän ketjut ajokauden päätteeksi kylvetettäväksi ja väitän kyllä, että kilometreja tulee lisää reilustikin, tuo puhdistaa ketjut epäpuhtauksista täydellisesti kun öljy vaihtuu uuteen.



Ajelet varmaankin jollain historic pyörällä? Nykyäänhän käytetään prätkissä o- tai x-rengas ketjuja, joiden kanssa öljykylvystä ei kyllä ole mitään hyötyä.

----------


## paaton

Olen nyt ajellut kesän uppovahalla, enkä tosiaan hirveästi keksi tuosta huonoja puolia. Kahdet ketjut, mutta tosi usein vahaan vain yhdet ketjut kerrallaan.

Syksyn pitkiin gravelleihin olisi kiva keksiä jokin toimiva voitelu. Löytyisiköhän tuohon vahatun ketjun päälle jotain toista ainetta, joka auttaisi veden kestossa... 

Rexin black diamond menee varmaan kokeiluun, jos en muuta keksi. Vahapohjaistahan tuokin on, eli ehkäpä vahaan ensin ketjun ja lisään rexiä päälle.

Wet lube öljyihin en kyllä palaa edes märällä. Voitelevat kyllä ketjut hyvin, mutta lopputulos ei ole varmasti yhtään parempi, koska hiekkatöhnä hio rattaat muussiksi.

----------


## Plus

Uusia Rex-testituloksia Zero Friction Cyclingiltä. Black Diamond on kuvissa olosuhteissa tapahtuvaa ajoa simuloivassa "single application" testissä mitattu parhaiten voitelevaksi ketjuöljyksi kaikista testatuista, ja isolla marginaalilla. Kontaminaatiotesteissä myös ihan hyvät tulokset. Vain noin puolet ZFC:n tekemistä testituloksista julkaistaan ylipäänsä, koska valmistajat eivä halua huonoja tuloksia julki. Siksi listalta puuttuu monia isoja ketjuöljyvalmistajia.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Rex kaipaisi pyöräilyskeneen vihkiytyneitä taitavia markkinointieksperttejä. Tuotteiden laatuun nähden niitä on aika niukasti saatavilla kansainvälisissä kaupoissa.

Sinällään ihan loogista että suksivoidetehdas on oppinut hanskaamaan hyvien ketjuvahojen tekemisen. Noillahan on vuosikymmenien kokemus tuotteista, joiden keskeinen tekninen ominaisuus on lian ja veden hylkiminen sekä kitkan minimointi. Eikä nestemäinen vahakaan mikään uutuustuote hiihtopuolella ole.

----------


## Jeesu

> Rex kaipaisi pyöräilyskeneen vihkiytyneitä taitavia markkinointieksperttejä. Tuotteiden laatuun nähden niitä on aika niukasti saatavilla kansainvälisissä kaupoissa.



Ei muuta kuin yv:llä ilmiantamaan sopivia henkilöitä hommaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Pistin Black Diamondia tilaukseen. Tulee kokeiltua onko omassa harraste ajossa mitenkä vertautuu Domestiqueen. Märällä kelillä en juurikaan ajele joten eroa en välttämättä huomaa, Diamondinhan pitäisi olla parempaa märällä kelillä.

----------


## imartika

Ääni myös Rexin mustalle timangille. Reilun vuoden ollut käytössä maantiekulkimissa. Sadettakin ollut väliin, suurin osa ajoista vähintään kohtuullisilla keleillä. Ja tietenkin sisällä. Maasturi vielä vähän vaiheessa mitä sen kanssa, sillä kuitenkin enemmän heikkoa keliä.

----------


## JohannesP

Vaikka Rexiä en suosi maantiepyörässä niin on se taas toiminut hyvin vähän kosteammassakin maastorymyämisessä. Ei kuitenkaan täysin sateella ole tullut ajettua. 

Plussan laittaman taulukon perusteella pitää hakee toinen samanlainen ja jättää tällä kertaa Black diamond kokeilematta. Tosin alkaa toi 40 € lähentelevä hinta ketjuöljystä hieman hapottamaan periaatteen kannalta vaikka riittoisaa olisikin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tänään tuli Black Diamond. Kun kelit suosii niin pitää puhdistaa voimansiirto ja pistää Black Diamond testiin.

----------


## vakevves

Pyöräily ja hiihto ovat sittenkin samantyyppisiä lajeja välineen kitkatekijöiden kanssa. Kummassakin väline om alttiina likaantumiselle. Suomen olosuhteissa lian hylkivyys on pyöräilyssä erityisen tärkeää. Nastarenkaat ja hiekotus pitävät tiet likaisina lähes ympäri vuoden. Öljyvoitelu toimii tosi hyvin, mutta vain n. 10 km, jonka jälkeen ketju pitäisi pestä ja voidella uudelleen. Ei ole realismia.

----------


## paaton

Pelkkään vahaan ei tosiaan tartu hiekkaa kiinni. Rexiin jo hieman jää. Ja sotkeehan se vahaan verrattuna enemmän.

Tarttee testailla syksyllä, miten uppovahaus toimii sateella. Siis kestäisikö se yhden pitkän sadekelin lenkin. Tuskin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itsekin olen huomannut vaikka ajankin pelkästään maantieajoa niin jotain epähienoutta ketjun pintaan jää kun Rexin Domestiqueta olen käyttänyt. Kun pistän "puhtaisiin" ketjuihin Domestiqueta niin kaikki on niin kuin pitääkin, mitään ei kuulu eikä sormeen jää mitään. Mutta jo ensimmäisen lenkin jälkeen on kuultavissa pientä rahinaa ja sormen pintaa jaa epäpuhtauksia. Tuo rahina taitaa kuulua enemmänkin eturattaan ja ketjun välistä, näin oletan kuulemani perusteella.

----------


## paaton

Just noin, sieltä eturattaan välistä rohisee, kun hiekka hieroo isoa ratasta silpuksi. Tuota ei puhtaalla vahalla käy.

----------


## Aakoo

Rex kerää jonkun verran tosiaan likaa ketjuun lisäämisen jälkeen, mutta nopea pyyhkäisy rätillä ratkaisee tämän ongelman eikä toistu samankaltaisena ennen kuin laittaa tököttiä ketjuun uudestaan. Kuivalla kelillä maantiellä ajaa Rexillä viikon ajot eli jopa yli 500km ilman uusintäkäsittelyä, joka on ihan hyvin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Ei tietenkään ihme että Rex Domestique kerää likaa kun koostumus on lähempänä wet lubea kuin kiinteää vahaa. Rex ei ole testeissään seurannut rattaiden kulumista vaan kaikki tutkimus on keskittynyt lähinnä ketjujen kulumiseen. Mielenkiintoista on seurata mitenkä esim. eturattaat kuluu kun tuota rohinan aiheuttajaa on ketjun ja rattaan välissä, joutuuko vaihtamaan eturattaat normaalia useammin esim. jo vuoden ajon jälkeen vai mitenkä. Pitääpi testata kun Rexiltä on tulossa lähitulevaisuudessa kaksi uutta kiinteää vahaa mitenkä ne pelittää.

----------


## paaton

Mitamita kiinteää vahaa?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Mitamita kiinteää vahaa?



Kyllä kyllä. Kyselin Rexiltä näistä Domestiquen käyttökokemuksistani ja vastaus sisälsi myös tuon tiedon.

----------


## paaton

Uppovaha+jokin suojaaine pinnalle sateita varten olisi kova. Race day on jo nyt olemassa, mutta eihän tuossa hinnassa oikeasti ole mitään järkeä normi lenkkejä ajatellen.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Uppovaha+jokin suojaaine pinnalle sateita varten olisi kova. Race day on jo nyt olemassa, mutta eihän tuossa hinnassa oikeasti ole mitään järkeä normi lenkkejä ajatellen.



Suht tyyriiksi tulee "lotraaminen" harrastetasolle kun reilun 70€ hinnan päälle tulee vielä ketjuöljy. Kuinkahan pitkään tuo Race Day pysyy ketjussa?, yhtä vähän aikaa kuin ketjuöljy?.

----------


## Joe-poika

Kovasti innoissani lähdin tähän parafiinihommaan. Putsasin uudet SRAMin edullisemman pään ketjut oikein huolellisesti rasvoista mineraalitärpätillä ja spriillä. Sitten uitin huolellisesti parafiinissa ja kokeilemaan. Ekan kuivan lenkin jälkeen tunnelma oli katossa. Siisti ja hyvin toimiva ketju ja voimansiirto, mahtavaa <3

Eilen sitten lenkki maastossa sateen jälkeen. Parista isosta lätäköstä ajo, lenkin jälkeen fillarin huuhtaisu vedellä, ketjun kuivaus rätillä (rätti ketjun ympäri ja muutama kierros takaperin polkemista) ja fillari vielä lämpimään varastoon kuivumaan yöksi. Aamulla ketju on ruosteesta ruskeana -_-

Pitääköhän tässä luovuttaa tämän hankkeen suhteen, vai onko tähän keksitty jotain ratkaisuja? Haluaisin kovasti tykätä tästä mutta ei tää tällaisena Suomeen sovi kuin keskikesällä. Mietin että jos pyyhkäisisi WD40:llä ketjun ulkopinnan vahaamisen jälkeen, niin mahtaisikohan riittää vai siirtyykö korroosio sitten vaan näkymättömiin ketjun sisäosiin.

Harmi, kun niin kovasti tykkäsin ajatuksesta että ketju ja voimansiirto on puhtaat ja kuivat.

----------


## Firlefanz

Mahtaakohan ketjuissa olla tässä suhteessa merkittäviä eroja?

Toiseksi: joskus on oman fillari Ultegra-ketjussa ollut pesun jälkeen muutama hassu ruostetäplä, mutta en ole osannut pitää sitä millään lailla tärkeänä tai huolestuttavana juttuna, sillä ruoste on aina lähtenyt pyyhkimällä enkä oikein usko että ketjun elinikä on pintaruosteen takia yhtään lyhentynyt.

----------


## paaton

Olen itse nyt sateiden ja pesun+kuvauksen jälkeen laittanut uppovahatun ketjun päälle squirtia tai Rexiä.

----------


## duris

Mikähän olisi paras ketjun voiteluaine traineriajeluun jos prioriteetit on ettei sotke ja ääni?

Viime kausi meni Squirtilla, mutta tuon kanssa Ultegran voimansiirto oli äänetön ehkä sen pari tuntia kunnes alkaa taas "hirveä" kolina.

----------


## paaton

Taidan itse tilata uppovahauksen kaveriksi tätä silcan nestemäistä vahaa, jota voi lisätä jos ääni kasvaa liian suureksi. Sisällä tosiaan se voimansiirron ääri on ainoa mikä kuuluu yli puhaltimen. Varsinkin vaihteiden vaihdossa.

https://silca.cc/collections/all/pro...ret-chain-lube

----------


## MacGyver

> Kovasti innoissani lähdin tähän parafiinihommaan. Putsasin uudet SRAMin edullisemman pään ketjut oikein huolellisesti rasvoista mineraalitärpätillä ja spriillä. Sitten uitin huolellisesti parafiinissa ja kokeilemaan. Ekan kuivan lenkin jälkeen tunnelma oli katossa. Siisti ja hyvin toimiva ketju ja voimansiirto, mahtavaa <3
> 
> Eilen sitten lenkki maastossa sateen jälkeen. Parista isosta lätäköstä ajo, lenkin jälkeen fillarin huuhtaisu vedellä, ketjun kuivaus rätillä (rätti ketjun ympäri ja muutama kierros takaperin polkemista) ja fillari vielä lämpimään varastoon kuivumaan yöksi. Aamulla ketju on ruosteesta ruskeana -_-
> 
> Pitääköhän tässä luovuttaa tämän hankkeen suhteen, vai onko tähän keksitty jotain ratkaisuja? Haluaisin kovasti tykätä tästä mutta ei tää tällaisena Suomeen sovi kuin keskikesällä. Mietin että jos pyyhkäisisi WD40:llä ketjun ulkopinnan vahaamisen jälkeen, niin mahtaisikohan riittää vai siirtyykö korroosio sitten vaan näkymättömiin ketjun sisäosiin.
> 
> Harmi, kun niin kovasti tykkäsin ajatuksesta että ketju ja voimansiirto on puhtaat ja kuivat.



Ei kannata ehkä vielä luovuttaa. Minulla ruostui Sramin NX-tason ketju, vaikka ihan samalla lailla voitelin ketjut, kuin muutkin ketjut tähän asti. Vaihda parempi ketju tilalle, niin ruostuminen loppuu.

WD40:llä ei kannata pyyhkiä, sillähän lähtee kaikki ketjuun laitetut aineet varmasti pois.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Ei kannata ehkä vielä luovuttaa. Minulla ruostui Sramin NX-tason ketju, vaikka ihan samalla lailla voitelin ketjut, kuin muutkin ketjut tähän asti. Vaihda parempi ketju tilalle, niin ruostuminen loppuu.
> 
> WD40:llä ei kannata pyyhkiä, sillähän lähtee kaikki ketjuun laitetut aineet varmasti pois.



Mulla ihan identtinen kokemus Joe-pojan kanssa eilisen sateisen maastolenkin jälkeen SRAMin GX -ketjulla. Pesin pyörän kotipihassa, mutta koska satoi, oli nälkä ja myöhä, niin en lähtenyt sen enempää pyörää kuivailemaan saatikka ketjuja rasvaamaan. Tai siis vahaamaan, koska perus Rex käytössä. Tänään olikin ikävä yllätys, kun ketjussa oli ruostetta melko reilusti. Ennen Rexiä oli käytössä Muc Offin Dry Lubea eikä sillä ollut mitään ongelmia vastaavissa tilanteissa, vaikka kuivalle kelille onkin tarkoitettu. 

Vertailun vuoksi mun talvi- ja huonon kelin työmatkapyörässä on jotain random ketjuöljyä. Huolto muistuttaa lähinnä heiteillejättöä eli ketjuja putsaan max. kaks kertaa vuodessa ja silloin tällöin lisäilee öljyä ketjujen alkaessa kitistä. Siitä huolimatta ei oo koskaan ruosteessa. 

Eli eikös toi Rex sitten ookaan niin ihmeainetta kuin hype antoi ymmärtää?

----------


## Kollinjoki

> Mulla ihan identtinen kokemus Joe-pojan kanssa eilisen sateisen maastolenkin jälkeen SRAMin GX -ketjulla. Pesin pyörän kotipihassa, mutta koska satoi, oli nälkä ja myöhä, niin en lähtenyt sen enempää pyörää kuivailemaan saatikka ketjuja rasvaamaan. Tai siis vahaamaan, koska perus Rex käytössä. Tänään olikin ikävä yllätys, kun ketjussa oli ruostetta melko reilusti. Ennen Rexiä oli käytössä Muc Offin Dry Lubea eikä sillä ollut mitään ongelmia vastaavissa tilanteissa, vaikka kuivalle kelille onkin tarkoitettu. 
> 
> Vertailun vuoksi mun talvi- ja huonon kelin työmatkapyörässä on jotain random ketjuöljyä. Huolto muistuttaa lähinnä heiteillejättöä eli ketjuja putsaan max. kaks kertaa vuodessa ja silloin tällöin lisäilee öljyä ketjujen alkaessa kitistä. Siitä huolimatta ei oo koskaan ruosteessa. 
> 
> Eli eikös toi Rex sitten ookaan niin ihmeainetta kuin hype antoi ymmärtää?



No kun Rex ei ole öljyä vaan vahaa. Sillä on aika vissi ero ruostumisasioissa. Ruokaöljykin suojaa ruosteelta jos vain sitä katsotaan. 

Mulla ei kyllä Rexillä käsitellyissä ketjuissa ole ollut täplääkään ruostetta vaikka ovat kastuneet monesti. Mutta ne ei olekaan SRAMin tekemiä ketjuja. SRAM ei vissiin tykkää pinnoittaa ketjuja ruostumattomalla pinnoitteella.

----------


## Kanuuna

Eipä ole XX1 ja X01 Eagle ketjut ruostuneet. NX:ssä oli ruostetta havaittavissa, mutten muista että GX:säkään olisi ilmaantunut ruostetta.

----------


## ATK

1x11 NX ketjuun ilmaantui minullakin pintaruostetta märillä keleillä kuivumisen jälkeen, olipa ketju käsitelty millä perusöljyllä (Zefal, Finish Line, Holmenkollen...) tahansa. Lähti kyllä helposti pois ja ketju taisi kestää sinänsä ongelmitta. Taisipa joskus ilmaantua jo sen jälkeen pientä ruostetta, kun ketjun oli puhdistanut pesurilla ja kuivannut rätillä ennen uutta öljyämistä... 

Nyt on 1x11 pyörässä PC-X1 ja 1x12:ssa X01 Eagle ketjuina, katsotaan ilmestyykö enää niihin vastaavaa.

----------


## Joe-poika

> Mahtaakohan ketjuissa olla tässä suhteessa merkittäviä eroja?
> 
> Toiseksi: joskus on oman fillari Ultegra-ketjussa ollut pesun jälkeen muutama hassu ruostetäplä, mutta en ole osannut pitää sitä millään lailla tärkeänä tai huolestuttavana juttuna, sillä ruoste on aina lähtenyt pyyhkimällä enkä oikein usko että ketjun elinikä on pintaruosteen takia yhtään lyhentynyt.



Olikos tässä siis kyse parafiinivoidellusta vai öljytystä ketjusta?

Toisena ketjuna mulla on joku mikälie KMC, jos se vielä kiskaisee ruosteeseen niin vaihdan öljyihin ja kun noi on ajettu loppuun joskus 2028 niin ostan sitten XT:tä tilalle ja kokeilen vielä kerran.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Olikos tässä siis kyse parafiinivoidellusta vai öljytystä ketjusta?.



Ei kummastakaan. Squirt ja Holmenkol ovat olleet käytössä.

----------


## paaton

squirt ja holmenkollen taitaa molemmat olla parafiinia. Squirt ainakin aika puhdastakin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Arvelin että kysyjä tarkoitti parafiinivoidellulla "huolella parafiinissa uitettua" eli uppovahattua.

----------


## Joe-poika

Ensisijaisesti tosiaan ainakin allekirjoittanutta kiinnostaa kokemukset siitä, miten märissä olosuhteissa pärjätään sellaisella ketjulla, josta on kaikki rasvat ja öljyt putsattu pois ja jota ei sen jälkeen ole voideltu muulla kuin parafiinilla tai parafiinipohjaisilla aineilla.

Esimerkiksi ketju, jossa on alkuperäiset tehdasrasvat joiden päälle sitten laitetaan jotain, on sekä voitelun että ruostumisen suhteen aika eri tapaus.

----------


## Firlefanz

Nekin kokemukset olisi mielestäni hyvä selvästi jakaa ohjeiden mukaan sulassa parafiinissa uitettuihin ja pullosta tipotellen voideltuihin ketjuihin.

Mutta ruoste on minusta silti ruostetta - ja ymmärtääkseni yhtä pahasta tai yhtä vaaratonta, oli ketju voideltu miten tahansa?

----------


## harald

Minulla on uppovahattuja ketjuja, ja todella harvoin on niissä mitään ruostetta. Toinen on XX1 ja toinen Shimanon joku Xt-tasoinen?

----------


## Kollinjoki

Pihalla on yli vuoden ajamattomana ollut pyörä, jonka ketjun (joku Shimano) öljysin viimeksi varmaankin Muc Offilla. Nyt on pitkäaikaisen laiminlyönnin jälkeen siihen tullut ruostepilkkuja. Täytyisi fiksata ketju ja fillari muutenkin taas ajokuntoon.

Aktiivikäytössä olevan polkimon ketjun (Shimanon ketju tämäkin, olikohan mallia e-Bike kun muuta ei lähikaupan puolityhjästä hyllystä löytynyt 11 vaihteelle) putsasin varastorasvoista useaan kertaan ketjupesurilla + Muc Off Drivetrain Cleanerilla ja sen jälkeen olen rasvannut ketjua Rex Domestiquella. Pesu tarpeen mukaan pelkällä vedellä. Ei ruostumista vesikelissä ajelun tai vedellä pesun ja painovoimaisen kuivatuksen jälkeen. Reilun tonnin ajojen jälkeen ei ketjumitta osoita vaihdon tarpeita. Ajotapani ja painoni ei ole voimansiirron kuluvien osien kannalta erityisen edullinen, esim. viime kesänä taisi n. parin tonnin jälkeen mennä silloinen ketju kuluneena vaihtoon.

Kakkosketjuna on kierrossa Shimano Ultegra, joka samalla tapaa on rasvattu vain Rexillä varastorasvojen loppuunkäytön jälkeisen huolellisen kemikaalipuhdistuksen jälkeen. Unohtui useampi viikko sitten takapihan ikkunapellille jossa joutunut olemaan jonkin verran säiden armoilla. Ei ruostetta. Pääsee talveksi trainerikäyttöön jos saan moisen laitteen hankittua.

En ole mikään ketjujen himopuunaaja, vaan voi mennä helposti 200-300 km ilman sen kummempia ketjun hoito-operaatioita ellei satu märkää keliä matkan varrelle.

----------


## jame1967

Holmenkollenista tuli mieleen kun nyt olen kokeillut sitä ja rexiä , ovat mielestäni hyvin lähellä toisiaan , rexiä lisättävä mielestäni useammin.
Molemmat hyviä .

----------


## jalkkis

Ketjun voitelua edeltävästä puhdistuksesta. Passaako Bräkleenit yms jarrujen putsaukseen tarkoitetut aineet (tehdas-) rasvojen poistoon? Ketjuissa ei taida olla mitään kumisia tms. tiivisteitä, jotka ottaisivat itseensä? Kattiloissa keittämiset ja muut miljoonan vaiheen putsaukset eivät ole mun juttu.

Jos aineella on väliä, niin Squirttia on tarkoitus laitella.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Ennen squirttailua olen liottanut hyvän tovin lakkabensiinissä. Ketjun kuivuttua kevyt huljuttelu vielä tenussa. Hyvin on Squirt sen jälkeen uponnut.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Mä vaan putsasin ketjupesurilla ja Muc Offin Drivetrain cleanerilla oikein huolellisesti muutamaan kertaan ennen Rexin laittoa. Ketju oli jo ehtinyt olla käytössäkin tehdasrasvoilla muutaman sataa kilsaa ennen puhdistusta. Tietysti paras on putsata ketju ennen käyttöä huolellisesti ja alkaa käyttää suoraan Squirtilla tms. Mutta omallakin systeemilläni Rexit pysyneet hyvin kummassakin ketjussa jotka mulla nyt olleet käytössä.

----------


## El-Carpaso

Tuo Holmenkolin brändäys on tällä hetkellä vähän hämmentävää. Sivuilta ei löydy lube extremeä, mutta performance lube löytyy. Molemmissa on aika samat markkinointitermit. Vastaavasti markkinointiesitteessä, jossa lube extreme löytyy, ei ole performance lubea.

Olen tehnyt johtopäätöksen, että tuo performance lube on todennäköisesti uudelleenbrändättyä lube extremeä. Performance lubea on aika paljon helpompi löytää kuin extremeä.

----------


## vihtis83

Näyttäisi vähän siltä että Holmenkol Performance lube olisi öljymäinen kun taas Lube extreme on vahamainen. Lube extremeä löytyy ainakin täältä:
https://ski-wax.fi/holmenkol-lubeext...id-50ml-22417/

----------


## miz

> Näyttäisi vähän siltä että Holmenkol Performance lube olisi öljymäinen kun taas Lube extreme on vahamainen. Lube extremeä löytyy ainakin täältä:
> https://ski-wax.fi/holmenkol-lubeext...id-50ml-22417/



Tänks, on aika hankala löytää tällä hetkellä vakiopaikoista. Täytyy hommata ennen syksyä. Erinomainen tuote, kesällä tykkään squirtista enemmän, mutta tämä on syksyllä ja talvella hyvä.

----------


## vihtis83

> Tänks, on aika hankala löytää tällä hetkellä vakiopaikoista. Täytyy hommata ennen syksyä. Erinomainen tuote, kesällä tykkään squirtista enemmän, mutta tämä on syksyllä ja talvella hyvä.



Näyttää muuten tuolla mun linkkaamassa kaupassa olevan aika vähissä kun ostoskoriin niitä koitti lisätä, pari pulloa vaan.

----------


## El-Carpaso

No, tilasin nyt molempia. Katsotaan onko samaa vai eri tavaraa

----------


## miz

> No, tilasin nyt molempia. Katsotaan onko samaa vai eri tavaraa



Eri tavaraa, eri väristä (öljyn väristä) ja tuotekuvauksessa on performancesta näin: "High-tech chain oil".

Onko tuo extreme muuten kokonaan lopetettu kun ei ole Holmenkollin sivuillakaan: https://www.holmenkol.com/de-de/en_G...00/Bike-10071/

----------


## Kanuuna

Olikos joku huomannut Squirtissa muuttunutta rakennetta? Edellinen pikkupullo loppui ja uusi puolen litran puteli tuli tilalle tuossa kesällä. Nyt on tullut siis muutama kuukausi ajettua tuolla uudella. Tuntuu kuin nykyinen olisi jotenkin vetisempää kuin aiempi. Pulloa on sekoiteltu. Voi toki olla, että vanhasta oli haihtumut nestettä pois. Tuntuu kuitenkin, että myös sään kesto on vähentynyt ja kostean kelin jälkeen joutuu aina voitelemaan. Ketju helisee huuhtelun (ja kuivauksen) jälkeen ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä ja alkaa kuulua ’venymistä’ jo lyhyen ajon jälkeen. Huuhtelun ja pyyhinnän jälkeen voitelu ei siis riitä samoin kuten muistelen aiemman seoksen kestäneen.

----------


## Situm

Varmana tietona voin sanoa, että extremen valmistus on lopetettu, syynä lienee se nanocombound. Mun mielestä toistaiseksi parasta tavaraa. Todella huonolla hoidolla xx1 ketjut ja takapakka kesti 9000km, ja jäivät vielä pahan päivän varalle.

----------


## Aakoo

Lube extremen valmistuksen lopettaminen on kyllä huono homma. Tuleekohan tilalle mitään vastaavaa?

----------


## El-Carpaso

Vasta laitoin tuota performancea eilen, niin vielä ei voi paljoa sanoa. Mutta epäilyttävää tavaraa kun katosi ketjun sisään, eikä enää oikein suostunut tulemaan ulos. Ensimmäinen ketjuöljy, jonka kanssa tuli tunne, että rättiin ei jossain kohtaa enää jää mustaa möhnää.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Olikos joku huomannut Squirtissa muuttunutta rakennetta? Edellinen pikkupullo loppui ja uusi puolen litran puteli tuli tilalle tuossa kesällä. Nyt on tullut siis muutama kuukausi ajettua tuolla uudella. Tuntuu kuin nykyinen olisi jotenkin vetisempää kuin aiempi. Pulloa on sekoiteltu. Voi toki olla, että vanhasta oli haihtumut nestettä pois. Tuntuu kuitenkin, että myös sään kesto on vähentynyt ja kostean kelin jälkeen joutuu aina voitelemaan. Ketju helisee huuhtelun (ja kuivauksen) jälkeen ennen seuraavaa lenkkiä ja alkaa kuulua ’venymistä’ jo lyhyen ajon jälkeen. Huuhtelun ja pyyhinnän jälkeen voitelu ei siis riitä samoin kuten muistelen aiemman seoksen kestäneen.



Mulla oli yhdessä vaiheessa puteli tai kaksi, jotka vaikuttivat vetisiltä ja voitelivat huonosti ja silloin meinasinkn lopettaa Squirtin käytön. Sen jälkeen uudet pullot ovat olleet toimivia.

----------


## MTB Engineer

Tuossa hyvä videotesti, jossa myös Squirt mukana. Ei juuri vakuuta. (1) Ultimate Bicycle Chain Lubricant Test | Best Bike Chain Lube - YouTube

----------


## harald

Huono testi jos ei annettu Squirtin kuivua. Aika välinpitämätön asenne kaverilla, "en lue käyttohjeita, laitan vaan rasvaa ketjuun ennen lähtöä".

----------


## JackOja

Squirt oli ihan hyvä tuossa testissä. Jatkan senkin käyttöä.

Jotkut noista testijärjestelyistä eivät mielestäni näennäisestä tieteellisyydestään huolimatta vastaa ketjujen normaalia käyttöä. Kaveri oli nähnyt vaivaa ihan tosissaan kyllä.

----------


## Kuminauha

Jo näkee vaivaa ni ei se pelkästään tarkota että siitä on mitään hyötyä. Mutta silti ihan OK testi mun mielestä. Tosin kyllä pitäisi antaa vähän kuivahtaa, jos kerran valmistaja niin neuvoo.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tuollakin testillä paikkansa on ja varmaankin palvelee parhaiten testin tekijää. Hiekkatestikään ei kerro koko totuutta. Testi kertoo sen kyllä miten hiekka tarttuu öljyyn mutta ei oikein sitä mitenkä öljy hylkii ketjussa likaa. Toki mitä vähemmän hiekkaa ketjun pinnalla niin vähemmän kuluttaa voiman siirtoa että sinällään hyödyllinen testi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Squirtti on ollut kyllä jees ja talveksi mulla on sen low temp versiota. Voishan tuota muc offin dry lubea toki kokeilla joku kerta.

----------


## MTB Engineer

Mun mielestä tuon testin suurin anti on kulumisenestokyky. Siihen ei näissä juuri vaikuta se onko voiteluaine annettu kuivua vai ei, koska kantoneste ei joka tapauksessa osallistu voiteluun.

Tuo hiekkatesti dry lubeille märkänä tehtynä on tosiaan ihan puutaheinää. Jos joku noin tekee niin menee käyttäjävirheen eikä voiteluaineen piikkiin jos kerää moskaa.

----------


## kauris

Muc offin dry lubea saa näköjään Suomesta suoraan hyllystä useastakin paikasta.

----------


## Wason

Käytättekö talvisin eri ketjuöljyä kuin kesällä? 

Olen käyttänyt wd-40 wet lubea kesät talvet, mutta tuota vahapohjaista squirtia kiinnostaisi kokeilla kun sitä kovasti kehuttu. Toki sillekin näyttää olevan eri versio kylmiin olosuhteisiin.

----------


## JackOja

> Käytättekö talvisin eri ketjuöljyä kuin kesällä?



Toiset käyttää - toiset ei.

----------


## MRe

> Käytättekö talvisin eri ketjuöljyä kuin kesällä? 
> 
> Olen käyttänyt wd-40 wet lubea kesät talvet, mutta tuota vahapohjaista squirtia kiinnostaisi kokeilla kun sitä kovasti kehuttu. Toki sillekin näyttää olevan eri versio kylmiin olosuhteisiin.



Kesällä normi-squirtia ja talvella sitä low-temp -versiota. Siirryin Squirtiin muista möhinistä, kun eivät tehneet muuta kuin sotkeneet ketjut. Muc-Off oli pahimmasta päästä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Jostain netin syövereistä näin, että höyrypesuria voi käyttää ketjun puhdistamisessa. Pesin ensin ketjun tavalliseen tapaani laimentamattomalla Pinelinellä, huuhtelin hyvin ja kuivasin rätillä. Olen käyttänyt jo pitkään Rexin halvempaa vahaa ja pessyt sitä varten ketjun monta kertaa em. tavalla. Keittiöpaperilla testasin, että ketju on puhdas. Se on rättiä parempi tapa kuivauksen jälkeen. Kuinka ollakkaan höyrypesurin jälkeen sain rättiin vielä mustaa, mutta kuivauksen jälkeen en enää paperitestillä. Rex toimii hyvin kun muistaa joka lenkin jälkeen pyyhkiä ketjun rätillä ja uusia pesemisen ja voitelun parin- kolmensadan kilsan jälkeen.

----------


## Wason

> Kesällä normi-squirtia ja talvella sitä low-temp -versiota. Siirryin Squirtiin muista möhinistä, kun eivät tehneet muuta kuin sotkeneet ketjut. Muc-Off oli pahimmasta päästä.



Ok. Onko kokemuksia miten tuo normi squirt käyttäytyy talvella?

----------


## JackOja

> Ok. Onko kokemuksia miten tuo normi squirt käyttäytyy talvella?



Käyttäytyy hyvin. Itse käytän ympäri vuoden. Kuskin pakkasraja tosin n. -10°C.

----------


## Plus

Rex jatkaa ennätystehtailua Zero Friction cyclingillä. Tällä kertaa vuorossa Black Diamond + Race Day Spray, jotka yhdessä romuttavat aiemmat ennätykset kertavoitelun kestossa pölyisissä olosuhteissa. Aiemmassa testissä Black Diamond teki jo ennätykset kuivan kelin maantieajoa simuloivassa testissä, ja tämä Gravel / MTB / CX -testi kattaa kaikki kuivan kelin olosuhteen noissa pyöräilyn alalajeissa.

Tulos tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että Rexiä parempaa voitelua ei markkinoilla tällä hetkellä ole, oli kyse sitten kuivan kelin maantieajosta, sorasta, mastoajosta tai cyclocrossista. Märän kelin testi on vielä vaiheessa, mutta tuo tulos lupailee hyvää jo siihenkin.


Black Diamond jätti myös pelkiltään käytettynä monet hypetetyt tuotteet taakseen. Rexiltä on menossa testiin ZFC:lle tuotekehityksessä olevat kuumavahat ja vesipohjaiset vahaemulsiot, joten voipi olla että top ten on tulevaisuudessa vahvasti suomalaisedustuksessa. ZFC:n testiprotokolla on alan toimijoiden keskuudessa laajalti luotettu, joten eipä tähän kilpailijoillakaan nokan koputtamista ole.

Linkki Rexin instapostaukseen: https://www.instagram.com/p/CT1sdU5MdYU/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

----------


## harald

Onko testissä vain tippapullosta tulevat aineet, vai miten esim. molten speedwax asettui testissä? Niitten nettisivuilla en löytänyt mainintaa tästä.

----------


## Qilty

> Onko testissä vain tippapullosta tulevat aineet, vai miten esim. molten speedwax asettui testissä? Niitten nettisivuilla en löytänyt mainintaa tästä.



Kyllä Silcan hot melt ainakin on uppovahasydeemi

----------


## paaton

Rexin uppovaha + race day spray kuulostaa aika lopulliselta ratkaisulta. Ehkä täytyy jo käydä  hakemassa pullo ja testata toimivuutta moltenin kanssa.

----------


## Plus

> Onko testissä vain tippapullosta tulevat aineet, vai miten esim. molten speedwax asettui testissä? Niitten nettisivuilla en löytänyt mainintaa tästä.



Moltenista ei ole vielä uusimmalla WS2-versiolla tehtyä testiä, mutta ZFC:n viimeisimmän facepostauksen perusteella se on äärimmäisen lähellä Silcan Hot Meltin tulosta. Alkuperäisen Moltenin resepti jää Silcan Hot Meltistä jälkeen aika reilusti. Tuossa S.A.L. testissä on mukana kaikki voiteluainetyypit. Niin sanotussa main testissä yksi uppovahoja suosiva seikka on se, että jokainen uudelleenvoitelu on käytännössä myös ketjun syväpuhdistus. Näinhän ei ole tippapullovahojen/öljyjen kanssa, vaan niissä uusi voitelukerta lisätään likaantuneeseen ketjuun. Siinä mielessä S.A.L. testi on tasavertaisempi kaikkien eri voiteluainetyyppien välillä.

----------


## Plus

> Rexin uppovaha + race day spray kuulostaa aika lopulliselta ratkaisulta. Ehkä täytyy jo käydä  hakemassa pullo ja testata toimivuutta moltenin kanssa.



Moltenissa eikä muissakaan uppovahoissa ei ole ongelmaa kontaminaation kanssa, joten RDS ei ole niin paljon hyödyllinen kuin se on Black Diamondin kanssa. BD taas pesee kaikki uppovahat keston suhteen puhtaassa kelissä, mutta alkaa ottaa takkiin kun kontaminaatiota lisätään. Lähtötaso on tosin niin korkea, että huonontuessaankin BD vielä voitelee paremmin kuin monet uppovahat puhtaina. RDS suojaa BD:n kontaminaatiolta, ja säilyttää BD:n voitelukyvyn lähes samanlaisena kuin se on ilman kontaminaatiota. BD+RDS voitelee "hiekkamyrskyssäkin" paremmin ja pidempään kuin Silcan Hot Melt (ja ilmeisesti uusin Molten) puhtaissa olosuhteissa. ZFC:n kuivakontaminaatiotestissä siis ripotellaan hiekkaa ketjuun säännöllisin väliajoin.

Moltenia kannattaisi ennemminkin tuunata lisäämällä siihen kuumana sekaan Black Diamondia.

----------


## TKe_

Minä hommasin tuota black diamondia ja olen sillä nyt jyystänyt elokuun 22 päivästä ilman tarvetta lisätä. 3-5 lenkkiä viikkoon. Se mikä ihmetyttää on se, että joka lenkin jälkeen rättiin jää ketjusta mustaa tavaraa vaikka koko voimansiirto oli putsattu huolellisesti ultraäänipesurilla ennen black diamondin käyttöönottoa. Enemmän kosmeettinen juttu tuo on..

----------


## arctic biker

Ultraääni pesuri kiinnostaa mistä halpa ja hyvä?

----------


## paaton

> Moltenissa eikä muissakaan uppovahoissa ei ole ongelmaa kontaminaation kanssa, joten RDS ei ole niin paljon hyödyllinen kuin se on Black Diamondin kanssa. BD taas pesee kaikki uppovahat keston suhteen puhtaassa kelissä, mutta alkaa ottaa takkiin kun kontaminaatiota lisätään. Lähtötaso on tosin niin korkea, että huonontuessaankin BD vielä voitelee paremmin kuin monet uppovahat puhtaina. RDS suojaa BD:n kontaminaatiolta, ja säilyttää BD:n voitelukyvyn lähes samanlaisena kuin se on ilman kontaminaatiota. BD+RDS voitelee "hiekkamyrskyssäkin" paremmin ja pidempään kuin Silcan Hot Melt (ja ilmeisesti uusin Molten) puhtaissa olosuhteissa. ZFC:n kuivakontaminaatiotestissä siis ripotellaan hiekkaa ketjuun säännöllisin väliajoin.
> 
> Moltenia kannattaisi ennemminkin tuunata lisäämällä siihen kuumana sekaan Black Diamondia.



Niin senhän olen uppovahaa käytteässä huomannut, ettei se vahakerros pinnalla pysy kuin hetken, ehkä tuon 200km. Monihan on sitä mieltä, ettei voimansiirto tarvitsekkaan pinnalle voitelua, mutta olen itse tästä eri mieltä. Vaihteisto ja varsinkin eturattaat toimii minusta paremmin voideltuna.

Yksi syy haluun käyttää vahaa on juurikin tuo, ettei kura tartu ketjuun. Voimansiirto kuluu silmissä normaaleilla öljyillä talven aikana.  Ja jos race day poistaa tuon rexin kanssa, niin silloinhan sitä kannattaa käyttää. Uppovahan kaveriksi kaipaisin jotain kestävää voitelua ja suojaa ketjun pinnalle. Olisi vähän siistiä, jos se vaha kestäisi kunnolla myös sateella ajaessa.

Ja joo. Edelleen minusta se rex sotkee liikaa ja toivon uppovaha versiota.

----------


## xubu

> Ultraääni pesuri kiinnostaa mistä halpa ja hyvä?



Muakin kiinnostaisi hyvä ultraäänipesuri. Tuo halpa ja hyvä tosin harvoin kohtaa. Minulla on vain kokemusta Lidlin pesurista joka oli huono ja halpa.

----------


## virkpe

https://www.puuilo.fi/kramfors-ultraaanipesuri-3-2l minä olen ollut tuohon tyytyväinen. Hyvin tuntuu ketjuista irtoavan lika.

----------


## k2x80w

> https://www.puuilo.fi/kramfors-ultraaanipesuri-3-2l minä olen ollut tuohon tyytyväinen. Hyvin tuntuu ketjuista irtoavan lika.



Onko toi liian pieni 12s mtb pakan pesuun? 

Sent from my YAL-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Santtu75

> Onko toi liian pieni 12s mtb pakan pesuun?




Säiliön mitat 240 x 135 x 100 mm
Tuollainen 12s. Mtb pakka (nopealla noin mittauksella) on halkaisijaltaan 200mm luokkaa joten ei valitettavasti mahdu...
Olisi kyllä mielenkiintoinen laite puhdistukseen tuohon hintaan.

----------


## virkpe

> Onko toi liian pieni 12s mtb pakan pesuun? 
> 
> Sent from my YAL-L21 using Tapatalk



On, valitettavasti 12 takapakka ei mahdu tuohon. Itselläni on myös tuo 12 ja sen pesuun täytyis ottaa se isompi malli ja silloin hinta pomppaa.

----------


## k2x80w

Näköjään 200 eurolla saa 10 litrasen ja siihen sitten mahtuisi pakka. 

Sent from my YAL-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## virkpe

Tuossa isommassa on myös hyvä tuo tyhjennyshana, niin ei tarvitse kallistelemalla tyhjentää laitetta.

----------


## TKe_

Hyvästä en tiedä, mutta tämä on: https://www.tooloutlet.fi/product/42...uri-108-litraa

----------


## harald

^On kyllä ihan saman näköinen kuin puuilon 199€ Kramfors

----------


## k2x80w

> Hyvästä en tiedä, mutta tämä on: https://www.tooloutlet.fi/product/42...uri-108-litraa



Tossa edukkaampi.
https://www.tori.fi/satakunta/Ultraa....htm?ca=18&w=3

----------


## Zykkel

Olen itse siirtynyt tällaiseen harvempaan kerran vuodessa totaali huoltoon. Käytössä kaksi sähköpyörää ympärivuoden. Kesällä käytän Squirt e-bike Chain Wax:a pari kertaa kk. ja syksyllä siirryn HOLMENKOL Lube Extreme vahaan. Vielä tuota jälkimmäistä noin 2,5 pulloa jäljellä. Täytyy löytää joku vastaava, jos ei enää palaa myyntiin. Keväällä vaihdan takapakan SHIMANO XT CS-M771 14t ja 16t rattaat. (Nämä noin 70-80% käytössä). Samalla vaihtuu Shimano CN6090 10-v ketjut uusiin.  En pahemmin enää mittaile ketjuja ja varmaan voisi ajaa pidempäänkin, kuin nykyinen noin 3000 – 4000 km/vuosi/per pyörä, mutta itselläni tämä toimii.

----------


## tobby

> https://www.puuilo.fi/kramfors-ultraaanipesuri-3-2l minä olen ollut tuohon tyytyväinen. Hyvin tuntuu ketjuista irtoavan lika.



Minkähän kokoinen takapakka tähän sopii.
Tuli myös tilattua, ketjuja ja ehkä takavaihtajaa varten, että tarvittaessa voisi sitäkin siellä uittaa. tosin Timco merkkinen https://www.puuilo.fi/timco-ultraaanipesuri-3-2l-inox-k ,lienee aikalailla sama värkki

Fairillako jopa toimii sitten, että ei tarvitse mitään kovempia pesuaineita käyttää.

Vinkkejä laitteen käytössä?

----------


## järtsy

> Olen itse siirtynyt tällaiseen harvempaan kerran vuodessa totaali huoltoon. Käytössä kaksi sähköpyörää ympärivuoden. Kesällä käytän Squirt e-bike Chain Wax:a pari kertaa kk. ja syksyllä siirryn HOLMENKOL Lube Extreme vahaan.



Tuota Holmenkollenia olen kanssa käyttänyt ja huippukamaa, todella harmi jos ei enää saa.

----------


## nure

Joskus vain miettii että kun tätä ketjua seuraa niin miten porukka ehtii ajella? Enemmän keskitytään johonkin rasvaan kuin liikkumiseen, lienee ingengöörit taas myllää.

----------


## paaton

> Joskus vain miettii että kun tätä ketjua seuraa niin miten porukka ehtii ajella? Enemmän keskitytään johonkin rasvaan kuin liikkumiseen, lienee ingengöörit taas myllää.



Sanos nyt nure, paljonko itse olet ajanut tämän kuun aikana? Mua itseäni tuo toimiva voitelu vaan kiinnostele, kun pskaloskassa tulee ajoa suht paljon.  Nyt ajanut jo jonkin aikaa pelkkää gravellia ja avg km/kk näyttää olevan tasan 400. Saako noilla jo miettiä ketjun toimivaa voitelua?

Jos ajaa märkää soraa useamman tunnin kerralla, niin se toimiva voitelu ei vaan ole yksinkertainen juttu. Minä en ole vieläkään tuollaista löytänyt. Wetlubejen kanssa hiekka hieroo rattaat psksi. Vaihtajan rissat kestää muutaman viikon. Ultegran eturattaat tuurilla talven. Vahat taas toimii lenkistä  max 1/3 ja loppu ajetaan täysin kuivalla ketjulla. Oletko koskaan ajanut märkää hiekkaa +6h?

Edit: 400/wk

----------


## TERU

Jää noita vapaita tunteja ajamisien jälkeen paljonkin, mutta ketjun kanssa puljaaminen ei oikein vedä puoleensa, muuta mukavampaakin löytyy. Nuo mainiot rullaketjut kestävät ja toimivat melkoisen vähälläkin, hämmästyttävä tuote sinänsä, joka mahdollistaa ipi-ihanan pyöräilyn.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Sanos nyt nure, paljonko itse olet ajanut tämän kuun aikana? Mua itseäni tuo toimiva voitelu vaan kiinnostele, kun pskaloskassa tulee ajoa suht paljon.  Nyt ajanut jo jonkin aikaa pelkkää gravellia ja avg km/kk näyttää olevan tasan 400. Saako noilla jo miettiä ketjun toimivaa voitelua?
> 
> Jos ajaa märkää soraa useamman tunnin kerralla, niin se toimiva voitelu ei vaan ole yksinkertainen juttu. Minä en ole vieläkään tuollaista löytänyt. Wetlubejen kanssa hiekka hieroo rattaat psksi. Vaihtajan rissat kestää muutaman viikon. Ultegran eturattaat tuurilla talven. Vahat taas toimii lenkistä  max 1/3 ja loppu ajetaan täysin kuivalla ketjulla. Oletko koskaan ajanut märkää hiekkaa +6h?



500 km tulee kuussa ympäri vuoden, siihen mahtuu 5km työmatkat suuntaansa+lenkit joihin mahtuu kuraa, mutaa , hiekkaa. Kaikkea mahdollista. Pyörä on usein kuin ois mudalla maalattu.
REX on tarjonnu aina toimivan voitelun. Pyörän pesun yhteydessä ketjut tietty saa vettä. Ja rättiä silloin tällöin.

Muuhun ei ole tarvinnu ketjujen suhteen aikaansa hukata. Mutta kukin tavallaan, jos haluaa harrastaa ketjujen kanssa niin mikäs siinä.
itse mieluummin käytän senkin ajan ajamiseen.

Muoks: jos noin äkkiä menee rissat ja eturattaat kannattais varmaan katsastaan jotain toista merkkiä? Itse totesin Shimanon ketjut+pakan kelvottomiksi(SLX) maastokäyttöön.

Ja steel is real, myös voimansiirrossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Sori, korjaan avg km/wk 400....

----------


## Firlefanz

Vaatimaton ehdotukseni on että nure ja TERU rupeavat pitämään julkista ajopäiväkirjaa, jossa he kertovat ajonsa eli kilometrit ja olosuhteet ja paljastavat miten he ketjunsa voitelevat ja voimansiirtoaan huoltavat.

PS Itse elän niin auvoisaa ja täyteläistä elämää ettei minulla ole aikaa tulla foorumille päivittelemään muiden ajankäyttöä tai kertomaan miten vähällä vaivalla itse selviän pyörän huoltoon liittyvistä asioista joiden kanssa muut joutuvat "puljaamaan" tai jostain kumman syystä haluavatkin "puljata".

PPS paaton: oli täysin selvää että kyse oli kilometreistä viikossa, mutta haluan muistuttaa ja painottaa että viikon lyhenne on vko. Yritetään vielä jonkin aikaa sinnitellä suomenkielen kanssa...

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Sori, korjaan avg km/wk 400....



No nyt alkaa tyhmäkin ymmärtämään kulumista.

Mulla ei kestänyt pakka ja ketju kuin 1000km, eli sun ajomäärillä 2,5 viikkoa...

----------


## paaton

Eikä mulla ole mikään tarkoitus elvistellä noilla noilla kilometreillä, niitä tulee minkä tulee. Mutta nurenkin tarttee tajuta, että varsinkaan gravellissa se voitelu ei oikeasti ole mikään yksinkertainen rasti. Rex on tehnyt paljon duunia tuon osalta ja itse kyllä odotan kovasti tulevaa uppovahaa+siihen tehtyä pinnoitesprayta.

Rexissä tosiaan nään paljon ajavana ongelmana sen sotkemisen. Siis vaikka sotkemisen lähes loppuu ensimmäiseen pyyhkimiseen, niin käytännössä se on kuitenkin edessä jokaisen pitkän sadelenkin jälkeen. Ennen jokaista viikonloppulenkkiä ne ketjut on kuitenkin voideltava märällä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Rexissä tosiaan nään paljon ajavana ongelmana sen sotkemisen. Siis vaikka sotkemisen lähes loppuu ensimmäiseen pyyhkimiseen, niin käytännössä se on kuitenkin edessä jokaisen pitkän sadelenkin jälkeen. Ennen jokaista viikonloppulenkkiä ne ketjut on kuitenkin voideltava märällä.



Tästä syystä itsellänikin pölyttyy yhden voitelun verran käytetty pullo domestiquea kaapissa. Ei siihen voi enää siirtyä squirtin jälkeen, vaikka voitelisi kuinka hyvin. Tein kaiken rexin ohjeen mukaan ja kävin seuraavana päivänä ajamassa n.60km lenkin soralla. Niin vaan oli takana kehän pinnalla pieniä roiskeita voimansiirron puolella ja ketju kyllä kerää vähän paskaa myös itseensä. Ehkä kokeilen joskus vielä uudestaan, ehkä en, mutta onpahan ainakin kerran kokeiltu.

----------


## TERU

Ketjujen voitelu, kyllä voitelen ketjut, ei kitise kuin varpusparvi omissani.

----------


## misopa

> Tästä syystä itsellänikin pölyttyy yhden voitelun verran käytetty pullo domestiquea kaapissa. Ei siihen voi enää siirtyä squirtin jälkeen, vaikka voitelisi kuinka hyvin. Tein kaiken rexin ohjeen mukaan



Täysin sama homma itsellä. Squirt nyt käytössä ja tykkään. Rexi (ja muut märäksi ketjuun jäävät voiteluaineet) imee hiekkaa ja rohisee vaikka ketju pyyhitty rätillä ennen ajoa. Vaikea uskoa, ettei kuluttaisi voimansiirtoa nopeampaa, kun hiekkaa yms. tarttuu ketjuun mukaan. Ja lenkin jälkeen ketju mustana. Rexiä kokeilen seuraavan kerran kun sitä vahaa on saatavilla. Squirtti ei rohise hiekalla kun on antanut vahan kuivua yön yli ennen ajoa. Ainoa huono puoli tuossa Squrtissa on, että ei kestä ihan niin kauan hiljaisena mitä märkävoiteluaineet. Mutta ero ei ole suuri.

Taas kehitetty maailman paras voiteluaine. Näitä tulee kuin sieniä sateella. https://muc-off.com/pages/ludicrous-af

----------


## JKO17

Nykyisin puhdistan ketjut  ja takapakan noin 3-4viikon /noin 800 km  välein siten, että ketjut purkkiin ja 3 x liotinhuuhtelu. Tämän jälkeen rexin domestic tai black diamond parinsadan kilometrin välein.
Pyörät on maantiekäytössä ja kuivalla kelillä, ellei sade pääse  yllättämään.

Mielenkiinnosta voisin kokeilla  tuota Squirttia, jota on paljon kehuttu. Miten tämän käyttö nyt muuttaisi  nykyistä systeemiäni. 
Ketjut ekaksi puhtaaksi, sitten Squirttia joka annetaan kuivua yön yli?  Millaisin välein lisäätte tuollaisessa kuivan kelin  maantiekäytössä  ja millaisin välein ketjun totaalipuhdistus tehdään vai tehdäänkö ?
Kannattaako tähän systeemiin yhdistää uppovahaus samalla.

Näitä on varmaankin käsitelty joskus aiemminkin, mutta joskos tätä kautta saisi tiivistelmää

----------


## Paksupolkija

Kuinka paljon kuiva ketju kuluttaa rattaan hampaita kun vertaa kuivaa ketjua (voiteluaine siellä missä pitää, eli rullan sisällä) vai ns rasvattu tai öljyinen ketju? Rullahan ei pyöri hampaassa periaatteessa, mutta kyllä se varmaan siinä vähän hinkkaa kun rattaat kuluu. Itse veikkaisin että hyvin rasvattu kuluttaa vähemmän, mutta maasto- tai hiekkatieajossa siinä seassa on ennenpitkää hiekanjyviä tekemässä lisää kuluttavaa tahnaa.

----------


## Plus

> Vaikea uskoa, ettei kuluttaisi voimansiirtoa nopeampaa, kun hiekkaa yms. tarttuu ketjuun mukaan.



Onneksi asiasta on tutkimustietoa, niin ei tarvitse olla uskomusten varassa. Zero Friction Cyclingin "main test" on tehty Domestiquella läpi kokonaisuudessaan, ja tässä dataa. Jokainen "block" on kestoltaan 1000km, ja taulukossa seurataan ketjun venymisen edistymistä kumulatiivisesti joka blockin jälkeen. Squirt ja Rex ovat allekkain, joten niitä on helppo verrata. 

Block 2:ssa ketjuun ripotellaan hiekkaa tietyin väliajoin, ja pyyhitään ennen uudelleenvoitelua. Block 3:ssa ei lisätä uutta kontaminaatiota, vaan lisätään ainoastaan voiteluainetta Block 2:ssa likaantuneeseen ketjuun. Eli jos Block 3:ssa tapahtuva kuluminen on pientä, tarkoittaa se että Block 2:ssa levitetty hiekka ei jää ketjun sisään kuluttamaan sitä, vaan voitelukyky palautuu ennalleen. Huonona esimerkkinä tästä on esim. White Lightning Epic Ride, joka muuttuu hiomatahnaksi Block 3:ssa koska se on imenyt Block 2:ssa levitetyn hiekan sisäänsä. Muc-Offit ei pärjää edes Block 1:ssä eli puhtaassa laboratorio-olosuhteessa. 



Tässä taas blokkikohtainen kuluminen. Domestique ei märässä hiekassa eli wet contamination blockissa ihan parhaiden joukossa, mutta Squirtin edellä kuitenkin.



Kannattaa huomioida, että kuumavahat ovat ZFC:n testeissä uudelleenvoitelujen suhteen eri viivalla kuin pullosta levitettävät tuotteet. Kuumavahauksessa jokainen uudelleenvoitelu on myös syväpuhdistus. Uudellenvoiteluväli on myös melko tiheä, 200/400km.

----------


## paaton

> Kuinka paljon kuiva ketju kuluttaa rattaan hampaita kun vertaa kuivaa ketjua (voiteluaine siellä missä pitää, eli rullan sisällä) vai ns rasvattu tai öljyinen ketju? Rullahan ei pyöri hampaassa periaatteessa, mutta kyllä se varmaan siinä vähän hinkkaa kun rattaat kuluu. Itse veikkaisin että hyvin rasvattu kuluttaa vähemmän, mutta maasto- tai hiekkatieajossa siinä seassa on ennenpitkää hiekanjyviä tekemässä lisää kuluttavaa tahnaa.



Noin minäkin ajattelin, mutta frendi kertoi ajaneensa uppovahalla, eli täysin pinnalta kuivilla ketjuilla ja voimansiirrolla hurjia määriä, eli ei se kaipaa pinnalle välttämättä mitään. Varsinkin syksyisellä gravellilla se pinnalta kuiva ja hiekkaa keräämätön ketju on 100% varmuudella rattaille parempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## misopa

> Onneksi asiasta on tutkimustietoa, niin ei tarvitse olla uskomusten varassa. Zero Friction Cyclingin "main test" on tehty Domestiquella läpi kokonaisuudessaan, ja tässä dataa.



Niin, kuten totesin vaikea uskoa. Tuo testi on toki ollut tiedossa. Ja uskottavahan se on kun on mustaa valkoisella. Ei käy tuota testiä kiistäminen. Mutta mustaa on myös sen verran ollut ketjuissa, että pitäydyn toistaiseksi kilpailevan firman tuotteessa odotellessa sitä teidän vahaa. Mielelläni antaisin rahat Suomeen Etelä-Afrikan sijaan.

----------


## Rullaa&

Suosittelen kokeilemaan smoove -vaha/öljyä. Olen tätä joskus ennenkin mainostanut tässä ketjussa. Pysyy hämmästyttävän hyvin ketjuissa, vaikka ajaisi kaatosateella. Maastopyörällä menee useammat kuralenkit samalla voitelulla. Useampi talvikin on jo tuolla tullut ajettua. 

Huonoina puolina tuossa on saatavuus ja pitkähkö kuivumisaika. Olen tilannut tuota ebaysta useamman pullon kerralla. 

Tässä on muutaman vuoden takainen testirapsa kyseisestä mömmöstä: https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/ma...e-lube-review/

----------


## tobby

> Minkähän kokoinen takapakka tähän sopii.
> Tuli myös tilattua, ketjuja ja ehkä takavaihtajaa varten, että tarvittaessa voisi sitäkin siellä uittaa. tosin Timco merkkinen https://www.puuilo.fi/timco-ultraaanipesuri-3-2l-inox-k ,lienee aikalailla sama värkki
> 
> Fairillako jopa toimii sitten, että ei tarvitse mitään kovempia pesuaineita käyttää.
> 
> Vinkkejä laitteen käytössä?



Tuntuisi olevan soiva peli.
Ainakin 28 hampainen takapakka sopi hyvin altaaseen.

----------


## paaton

Holmenkollen toimii muuten uppovahatun ketjun kanssa hienosti. Tänään 160km märkää gravellia. Moltonilla vahatuilla ketjuilla oli ajettu reilu satku hiekkaa ennen lenkkiä ja laitoin päälle holmenkollenia.

Vaihteet toimivat hienosti kotiin asti, eikä ketjuista kuulunut pienintäkään natinaa. Ketjut pysyvät puhtaina ja hiekattomina. Pesun jälkeen ketjun pinnassa tuntui edelleen vahamainen kerros, eli ilmeisesti holmenkollenia ole jäljellä. Jotain tuollaista kamaa täytyisi löytää vahatun ketjun päälle suojaksi. 

Nyt siis lenkillä ei kuitenkaan satanut, vaikka tie olikin märkä lähes koko reissun.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Otin 3900 km ajetun ketjun irti ja vertasin (kuormituksessa) uuteen vastaavaan ketjuun ja ajetun ketjun venymäksi arvioin 2-3 mm. Ketjun mittasin täydeltä pituudeltaan (1400 mm), eli venymä on enintään 0.25%.

-YBN SLA 110 TI-N, musta,
-Squirtillä voideltu,
-ajosta ehkä reilu puolet sorateillä, yleensä kuivissa olosuhteissa,
-ei kertaakaan irti ollut, vain vedellä ajon jälkeen huuhdeltu ja rätillä puhtaaksi pyyhitty.

Ketju ei myöskään ole kulunut erityisesti taipuisammaksi, sillä vaihtaminen on edelleen täsmällistä. Käytössä on ollut kolme eri kiekkoa ja kolme eri rataspakkaa: Microshift (2000km) SLX (1000) ja SLX (900). Edessä on ollut sama eturatas (Wolftooth).

----------


## frp

Just tuossa eilen mittailin niin 2*Ruska + 1*Yötön + vähän muuta = 7500km ajettu 11-vaihteinen dura-ace ketju venynyt 0,75%. Molemmat Ruskat sisältäneet karseaa kurakeliajoa hiekkateillä, missä hiekka vaan rutisi ketjussa.

----------


## opadude

Mielestäni olisi fiksua kertoa jotain maksimi watteja tai pyöräilijän paino jotta näillä 3900km jutuilla olisi jotakin tieteellistä juttua- Anteeksi vaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Oma veikkaus on ettei ne watit käytännössä kauheasti vaikuta, eihän kukaan niillä omilla maksimeilla koko ajan ajele. Tai ainakin niiden wattien vaikutus on hankala arvioida. 

Siihen kulumiseen vaikuttaa niin moni muukin muuttuja, joita ei oikein pysty vertaamaan tai pois sulkemaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mielestäni olisi fiksua kertoa jotain maksimi watteja tai pyöräilijän paino jotta näillä 3900km jutuilla olisi jotakin tieteellistä juttua- Anteeksi vaan.



Seuraavaksi tiedettä: kuski 86-88 kg, riippuen juodun oluen kumulatiivisesta vaikutuksesta painoon. Watteja ei ole koskaan mitattu.

----------


## MRe

Ei kai näillä ketjujen kestämisillä ole kuin viihteellistä arvoa. Jokaisella ketjut kestää mitä kestää. Kuten aiemmin kirjoitettu, muuttujia on niin paljon, ettei yhden tuloksista voi oikein vetää mitään johtopäätöksiä. Toki jos kerää kaikkien kirjoittamat jutut yhteen, saattaa saada jotain tilastollista korrelaatiota.

Pääasia, että mittaa niitä venymisiä, jos rattaiden kulumiset huolettaa. Jos ei huoleta, niin ajaa niin kauan kun vaihteet toimii. Voitelee omantunnon mukaan. Sama juttu noissa mittauksissa: turha niistä on mitään tiedettä tehdä, kunhan mittaa joka kerta samalla mittarilla. Mittaa ensin uuden ketjun venymän ja sen jälkeen seuraa miten se muuttuu.

Mulla on ketjuja mennyt nopeimmillaan kai 500 km ajon jälkeen. Sähköpyörässä ensimmäiset ketjut kestivät toista tuhatta km. Ketjut maksaa muutaman kympin, joten säästönkin kanssa on hieman niin ja näin. Enemmän surettaa se, että mihin ne käytetyt ketjut laittaa. Nyt niistä ja rattaista on tehty tilataidetta remonttiluolan seinälle.

----------


## JackOja

> Enemmän surettaa se, että mihin ne käytetyt ketjut laittaa...



Metallinkeräysastiaan.

Mut mitä ihmettä tekisi kasalle pikalinkkuja? Ei raaskis laittaa keräykseenkään. Oliskohan jollain kierrätyskeskuksen fillariverstaalla niille käyttöä?

----------


## JohannesP

> Oma veikkaus on ettei ne watit käytännössä kauheasti vaikuta, eihän kukaan niillä omilla maksimeilla koko ajan ajele.



Sprintit ja ylämäkiin runttailu maksimiwateilla pitäisi venyttää enemmän kuin tasainen kevyt työ. Siinä mielessä maksimiwatit ja kuskin paino vaikuttaakkin jos ajotyyli on tälläistä agressiivista vs. brevettejä tasasella kuormalla.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ei kai näillä ketjujen kestämisillä ole kuin viihteellistä arvoa. Jokaisella ketjut kestää mitä kestää. Kuten aiemmin kirjoitettu, muuttujia on niin paljon, ettei yhden tuloksista voi oikein vetää mitään johtopäätöksiä. Toki jos kerää kaikkien kirjoittamat jutut yhteen, saattaa saada jotain tilastollista korrelaatiota.
> 
> Pääasia, että mittaa niitä venymisiä, jos rattaiden kulumiset huolettaa. Jos ei huoleta, niin ajaa niin kauan kun vaihteet toimii. Voitelee omantunnon mukaan. Sama juttu noissa mittauksissa: turha niistä on mitään tiedettä tehdä, kunhan mittaa joka kerta samalla mittarilla. Mittaa ensin uuden ketjun venymän ja sen jälkeen seuraa miten se muuttuu.
> ...



Mulla omien kirjoittelujen taustalla on halu testata ajatuksia ja ehkä herättää keskustelua. Samalla kun mittaa ja pohtii ja tutkii omia tapojaan toimia, voi löytää kipinän muutokseen, joka rikastuttaa omaa harrastusta. Tästä seuraa ainakin itsellä asiaan perehtymistä, niin lukemalla, kuin tekemälläkin.

----------


## paaton

> Sprintit ja ylämäkiin runttailu maksimiwateilla pitäisi venyttää enemmän kuin tasainen kevyt työ. Siinä mielessä maksimiwatit ja kuskin paino vaikuttaakkin jos ajotyyli on tälläistä agressiivista vs. brevettejä tasasella kuormalla.



No just näin. Voisi mieluummin ajatella, että kilometrit ovat tosi huono mittari ketjun kulumaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^kuitenkaan ei oikein ole muuta seurattavissa olevaa, kuin kilometrit. Tietenkin jos jokaisella ajokerralla olisi wattimittari ja laskisi kumulatiiviset watit?

Mutta sitten on se kura ja hiekka, sitä ei oikein voi muuten mitata, kuin mutulla.

----------


## Kollinjoki

> No just näin. Voisi mieluummin ajatella, että kilometrit ovat tosi huono mittari ketjun kulumaan.



Kilometrimäärä on ihan hyvä mittari eri ketjujen kestävyyden vertailuun, mikäli vertailu perustuu vakioituun testaustapaan. Kuten saksalaisen BIKE:n äskettäin olleessa maastokaluston voimansiirron vertailututkimuksessa.

Yksilötasollakin voi verrata: kukin voi tehdä havaintoja siitä miten mikäkin ketju, milläkin tavalla hoidettuna, kestää omaa ajotapaansa (mikäli ajotapa, ajo-olosuhteet ja ketjujen ylläpito ovat edes viitteellisesti keskimäärin samanlaiset koko ajan). Kovin hääppöistä vertailua ei tietenkään synny, mikäli vertaillaan miten eri kuskeilla eri ketjut kestävät. Siinä voi olla jo vaikka minkälaisia muuttujia.

----------


## JohannesP

> ^kuitenkaan ei oikein ole muuta seurattavissa olevaa, kuin kilometrit. Tietenkin jos jokaisella ajokerralla olisi wattimittari ja laskisi kumulatiiviset watit?
> 
> Mutta sitten on se kura ja hiekka, sitä ei oikein voi muuten mitata, kuin mutulla.



Sen takia muiden kilometreihin vertaileminen on täysin turhaa jos tätä harrastaa.

En tosin jaksa laskea edes omien ketjujen tarkkaa käyttöikää, kun en ymmärrä mitä sillä tiedolla varsinaisesti tekisin. Ihan sama muunkin voimansiirron kanssa. Pitää puhtaana, vaihtaa sit kun on tarvetta ja ostaa paremman pään tavaraa tilalle.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Ja tietenkin yksilölliset toiveet vaihtelevat sen osalta, mitä ketjujen kestävyydeltä edellyttää. Minä olen oikein tyytyväinen, jos pääsen edes lähelle 2500 km 30 euron Ultegra-ketjulla, omalla melko rennolla suhtautumisellani ketjujen ylläpitoon ja hoitamiseen. Jos 500 lisäkilsan edestä täytyisi nähdä kovasti paljon lisävaivaa ketjujen huollon eteen, ei se tunnu enää vaivansa arvoiselta.

----------


## paaton

Sitten taas jos ajaa paljon, niin tuo 2500km on tosi vähän. On mullakin kestänyt duran ketju nyt tosi kauan. Taitaa mennä se 5tkm gravellissakin. Vahan kanssa hiekka ei vaan kerry ketjuun ja rattaisiin

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Sen takia muiden kilometreihin vertaileminen on täysin turhaa jos tätä harrastaa.
> 
> En tosin jaksa laskea edes omien ketjujen tarkkaa käyttöikää, kun en ymmärrä mitä sillä tiedolla varsinaisesti tekisin. Ihan sama muunkin voimansiirron kanssa. Pitää puhtaana, vaihtaa sit kun on tarvetta ja ostaa paremman pään tavaraa tilalle.



Kenenkään toisen kilometreihin vertaaminen on todellakin turhaa, mutta omien ajettujen seuraaminen ei mielestäni ole: kulumisesta seuraavat ongelmat eivät ilmaannu yhtäkkiä ja aina selvästi tietystä syystä. Kannatan huolto-ohjelman laatimista itselle.

----------


## JackOja

> Sen takia muiden kilometreihin vertaileminen on täysin turhaa jos tätä harrastaa.
> 
> En tosin jaksa laskea edes omien ketjujen tarkkaa käyttöikää, kun en ymmärrä mitä sillä tiedolla varsinaisesti tekisin. Ihan sama muunkin voimansiirron kanssa. Pitää puhtaana, vaihtaa sit kun on tarvetta ja ostaa paremman pään tavaraa tilalle.



Erittäin hyvin sanottu sieltä Turusta!





> Ja tietenkin yksilölliset toiveet vaihtelevat sen osalta, mitä ketjujen kestävyydeltä edellyttää. Minä olen oikein tyytyväinen, jos pääsen edes lähelle 2500 km 30 euron Ultegra-ketjulla, omalla melko rennolla suhtautumisellani ketjujen ylläpitoon ja hoitamiseen. Jos 500 lisäkilsan edestä täytyisi nähdä kovasti paljon lisävaivaa ketjujen huollon eteen, ei se tunnu enää vaivansa arvoiselta.



Samoin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ja tietenkin yksilölliset toiveet vaihtelevat sen osalta, mitä ketjujen kestävyydeltä edellyttää. Minä olen oikein tyytyväinen, jos pääsen edes lähelle 2500 km 30 euron Ultegra-ketjulla, omalla melko rennolla suhtautumisellani ketjujen ylläpitoon ja hoitamiseen. Jos 500 lisäkilsan edestä täytyisi nähdä kovasti paljon lisävaivaa ketjujen huollon eteen, ei se tunnu enää vaivansa arvoiselta.



Omissa ajoissani Ultegran ketjuilla vaihtoväli gravelissa oli 2500 km. Mitattu venyminen ei vielä tuossa vaiheessa ollut syy vaihtoon, vaan ketjun sivuttaisen väljyyden lisääntyminen.

----------


## TERU

> Mut mitä ihmettä tekisi kasalle pikalinkkuja? Ei raaskis laittaa keräykseenkään. Oliskohan jollain kierrätyskeskuksen fillariverstaalla niille käyttöä?



On

----------


## paaton

> Omissa ajoissani Ultegran ketjuilla vaihtoväli gravelissa oli 2500 km. Mitattu venyminen ei vielä tuossa vaiheessa ollut syy vaihtoon, vaan ketjun sivuttaisen väljyyden lisääntyminen.



Pitää vielä testailla lisää, mutta mielestäni just toi on ero duran ja ultegran ketjun välillä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Vaimo kun ajeli pyörällä työmatkat ympäri vuoden Turun hiekka/suola väyliä pitkin, niin siinä näki mitä kuluminen on. Luulisin että watteja oli vähemmän kuin minulla, mutta kyllä ketjuja ja pakkoja kului.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mutta se öljy. 

Kelit kun viileni niin Muc-Off Dry vaihtui Wet laatuun. Mutta ei jestas sentään millainen sottaaja se on. Eli palasin takaisin kuivaan. 

Ja ongelma on siis se, kun minusta tuntuu että voimansiirto ei pelaa dry-öljyllä kunnolla kun sää kylmenee. Tuntuu että maastossa alamäkien jälkeen ketju naksahtelee rumasti kun se hakee paikkaansa eturattaalta. Onko muilla vastaavia ongelmia? Tuntuuko siltä että dry-öljyt jäykistää ketjuja?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Pitää vielä testailla lisää, mutta mielestäni just toi on ero duran ja ultegran ketjun välillä.



Hmmm, taidankin kokeilla Dura-Acen ketjua trainerifillarissani. Trainerointi kun ei muuten ole vaativa voitelun suhteen, pääasia on että on voidellut ja mieluiten suht puhtaat. Mutta voimansiirto tuntuisi joutuvan sisätreenissä kovemmalle kuin ulkona, tämä on vaan tällainen fiiliksen perusteella tehty olettamus joka perustuu siihen ajatukseeni kun ulkona ajaa niin takakiekko kallistelee luonnollisesti fillarin rungon kanssa kun taas trainerissa runkoon kohdistuu erilainen stressi kun traineri pysyy paikoillaan  fillarin rungossa keskiö elää jonkin verran enemmän kuin ulkona ajaessa. Tuo mielestäni tuo hieman epätarkkuutta vaihteiden toimintaan ja saattaa kuluttaa ketjua varsinkin sivusuunnassa. En tiedä voiko olla näin, lähinnä tuollainen fiilis on jäänyt. Ajattelin että tuolla perusteella voisi Dura-Acen ketjua kokeilla mitenkä kestää sisätreenin rasitukset.

----------


## MRe

> Mulla omien kirjoittelujen taustalla on halu testata ajatuksia ja ehkä herättää keskustelua. Samalla kun mittaa ja pohtii ja tutkii omia tapojaan toimia, voi löytää kipinän muutokseen, joka rikastuttaa omaa harrastusta. Tästä seuraa ainakin itsellä asiaan perehtymistä, niin lukemalla, kuin tekemälläkin.



Joo, onhan tuossa pointtia varsinkin jos omien ketjujen kestävyys on erityisen huono verrattuna muiden kokemuksiin. Sinänsä itse en jaksa ketjuja niin harrastaa muuta kuin sen verran, että vaihdan uuteen, kun vanhoissa menee tulkki läpi.

----------


## plr

> Mitattu venyminen ei vielä tuossa vaiheessa ollut syy vaihtoon, vaan ketjun sivuttaisen väljyyden lisääntyminen.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että mihin sivuttaisväljyys vaikuttaa? Ei ole tullut mieleen, että sitä kannattaisi pitää silmällä enkä muista, että ketjutesteissäkään tästä olisi erityisesti mainittu. Eri asia tietenkin, jos joku linkki alkaa selvästi hajota.

----------


## paaton

Luulen, ettei vaihto ole enää niin tarkkaa.

----------


## JohannesP

Voimansiirron äänekkyys voi ehkä myös lisääntyä jos paljon sivuttaisväljyyttä. 

Joskus Sramin 10sp systeemissä ihmettelin voimansiirron runsasta melua ja vaikka ketju ei ollut venymisen puolesta vaihtokunnossa niin uusi selvästi jämäkämpi ketju toimi jo siedettävällä Sramin melutasolla. Saatto olla, että uusi ketju vaan sopi paremmin yhteen sen hetken pakan ja eturattaiden kulumisen kanssa, mutta en täysin sulkisi sivuttaisväljyyttä osasyyllisenä. Ketjuvalmistajakin saatto välissä vaihtua. 

11 ja 12 sp ketjut ovat tosin näistä ajoista kaventuneet ja ne voi olla jo vaihtamisen puolesta enemmän ronkeleita kaikenlaiselle kulumiselle.

----------


## plr

Näköjään ketjun sivuttaisella kulumisella on nimikin: chain slop. Oli minulle uusi termi. Vaihtamisen epämääräisyys voi olla oire tästä.

Bikeradarin ketjun kulumisesta kertovassa artikkelissa kappaleessa "What about that chain ‘slop’ mentioned earlier?" on tästä enemmän:
https://www.bikeradar.com/features/h...bicycle-chain/

----------


## jalkkis

> Metallinkeräysastiaan.
> 
> Mut mitä ihmettä tekisi kasalle pikalinkkuja? Ei raaskis laittaa keräykseenkään. Oliskohan jollain kierrätyskeskuksen fillariverstaalla niille käyttöä?



Mä voin ottaa parit parit  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Tuon sivuttaiskulumanhan näkee kun vaihtaa ketjuja. Siis vääntyykö ketju mutkalle esim 50cm matkalta. Uuteen kai tuotakin voisi verrata.

----------


## #78

Tein empiirisen pikavahaus testin xt 12s ketjulle. Ketjulla ajettu noin 1000km ja uuteen ketjuun ei verrattuna ei juurikaan venymää.
Liotin ja pesin ketjut liuotinpesuaineella. Tämän jälkeen puhdistin vielä brakecleanerilla. Laitoin kuivatut ketjut tyhjään muoviseen jäätelörasiaan ja kaadoin päälleen startin pikaluistovoiteen (-5 -20). Lämmittelin ketjua hieman kuumailmapuhaltimella jotta voide menisi paremmin rullien väliin. 
Seuraavaksi asensin ketjut paikoilleen ja pyyhin rattaan piikin nostamat töhnät pois. Ketjun pintaan oli jäänyt ohut vahamainen kerros. Seuraavaksi täytyy kokeilla miten ketju kestää ajoa, mutta ainakin asennettaessa ketjut tuntui erittäin jouhevalta. 
Pikavoiteessa on joku liuotin joka tekee siitä kohtuu juoksevaa ja se haihtuu varsin nopeasti . Ajattelin että juoksuttaisiko liuotin sen paremmin rullien sisään? Jospa nää vahat toimisi paremmin ketjun vahauksessa kuin suksen pohjassa josta se häipyy varsin nopeasti.
Täytyy raportoida oliko idea susi jo syntyessään.

----------


## paaton

Ei se liuotinpesuaine lähde breikkarilla pois ketjun sisältä, eli vahakaan ei tuonne tartu. 

Siis jos käytössä oli spraypullo, eikö iso pönttö, josssa uitit ketjua.

----------


## #78

> Ei se liuotinpesuaine lähde breikkarilla pois ketjun sisältä, eli vahakaan ei tuonne tartu. 
> 
> Siis jos käytössä oli spraypullo, eikö iso pönttö, josssa uitit ketjua.



https://www.puuilo.fi/polaric-liuotinpesu-10l-nox-wax
Tässä kylvetin pariin otteeseen. Hyvin bensiinimäinen aine. Seuraavaksi suihkutin astiassa brakecleeneriä päälle reilusti, jolla koitin huuhtoa loput. Voihan se olla että jäämiä jäi.

----------


## paaton

Ei tosiaan lähde noin. Huomaa hyvin siitä, ettei ketju muutu jäykäksi vahauksen jälkeen.

Asetoni tms pullossa on parempi. Breikkariakin saa isossa astiassa, mutta taitaa olla selvästi kalliimpaa.

----------


## Puskis

> Metallinkeräysastiaan.
> 
> Mut mitä ihmettä tekisi kasalle pikalinkkuja? Ei raaskis laittaa keräykseenkään. Oliskohan jollain kierrätyskeskuksen fillariverstaalla niille käyttöä?



Jos on hyviä internal cam -linkkuja, niin voit pikalinkkukeijuna käydä vaihtamassa ihmisten pyöriin paskojen tilalle.

----------


## Wason

Millaista tuo shimanon perus chain oil -spray on,  onko kokemuksia?

10s xtr ketjun venymä oli 0,6-0,75% alle 500 kilometrillä… liekö huonoa hoitoa. Aikaisemmin käyttänyt wd-40 wet lubea. Nyt menee seuraavaksi shimanon öljy testiin.

----------


## tobby

Itse olen tykästynyt tuohon Rexin Domestique vahapohjaiseen ketjunvoiteluaineeseen.
Hinta on itselleni hiukan liian korkea, mutta juuri ja juuri siedettävä.

On toiminut itselläni paremmin kuin aiemmat käyttämäni ketjun voiteluaineet.

Rex Black Diamond olisi myös mukava kokeilla, mutta jääköön toistaiseksi hinnan takia hyllyyn.

----------


## MRe

Mä olen käyttänyt vuoden verran squirtin dry lubea ja tähän asti ihan tyytyväinen. Talvella käytin sitä talviversiota.

----------


## Tissiposki

> Itse olen tykästynyt tuohon Rexin Domestique vahapohjaiseen ketjunvoiteluaineeseen.
> Hinta on itselleni hiukan liian korkea, mutta juuri ja juuri siedettävä.
> 
> On toiminut itselläni paremmin kuin aiemmat käyttämäni ketjun voiteluaineet.



Samoja ajatuksia. Ehkä negatiivisena asiana nostaisin, että kyllähän tuo Rex mustaa ketjua aika lailla vaikka kuinka putsaisi ketjut tehdasrasvoista ennen ensimmäistä käyttöä. Mutta töhnän kertyminen on onneksi varsin vähäistä.

----------


## Tissiposki

> Millaista tuo shimanon perus chain oil -spray on,  onko kokemuksia?



Käytin yhden purkin viime vuonna. Mukavan ohutta tavaraa -ei kerännyt hirveästi likaa, mutta saa olla lisäämässä tietenkin useammin mikä tosin ei itseäni juuri haittaa.

----------


## Fillarijeti

Yhdessä maantiepyörässä on mennyt 22 ketjua ja kolmet eturattaat per 150 tkm. Viittä pakkaa olen käytellyt, yksi niistä on lähes uusi ja ainakin kaksi muuta on vielä ajokunnossa. En mittaile tai pese ketjua käytännössä koskaan, mutta jos joudun ajamaan sateessa, huuhtelen ketjusta hiekat kylmällä vedellä vaikkapa juomapullolla suihkuttamalla. Jos ketjun pintaan joskus kertyy liikaa mustaa töhnää, poistan sen liuottimella kostetulla talouspaperilla pyyhkimällä.

 Käytän Valkosalaman Clean Ridea, jonka saatavuus on huono. Mistähän sitä voisi hankkia?

----------


## tchegge_

Kiitoksia ketjun venymästä keskustelleille. 
Sain aikaiseksi mitata venymän yleispyörästä ja vaihtokunnossahan se oli. Oli vielä Sramin 10sp ketjuja Hi5bikesissä niin ei tarvi kauempaa tilata. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tuon sivuttaiskulumanhan näkee kun vaihtaa ketjuja. Siis vääntyykö ketju mutkalle esim 50cm matkalta. Uuteen kai tuotakin voisi verrata.



Tallainen tulos YBN:n ketjun taipumisesta (alempi on ajettu):



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jos vaihteiden toiminta on epätarkkaa ja vaikka kuralle herkkä, eikä säätöjä ei tunnu löytyvän, niin vaikka ketju ei olisi venynyt, niin mielestäni kannattaa ottaa ketju pois ja vähän taivutella.

----------


## JackOja

^hyvä kuva! Kerrankin jotain näyttöä asioista eikä pelkkää lässytystä  :Hymy: 

Tuohon kun vielä keräisi eri ketjuja uusina ja ajettuina. Tai mittaustuloksia, tietty määrä lenkkejä ja päiden etäisyys.

----------


## frp

> Just tuossa eilen mittailin niin 2*Ruska + 1*Yötön + vähän muuta = 7500km ajettu 11-vaihteinen dura-ace ketju venynyt 0,75%. Molemmat Ruskat sisältäneet karseaa kurakeliajoa hiekkateillä, missä hiekka vaan rutisi ketjussa.



Täytyypä korjata itseä. Kun puhtaana ja paikallaan jännityksessä mittailin on se ketju hitusta vailla 1% kulunut ja se tosiaan näyttää olevan raja, missä ketju lakkaa toimimasta. Taipuu sivusuunnassa niin paljon, että suurimmilla rattailla ollessaan etupään mutka muodostuu niin jyrkäksi, että ketju ei pysy enää suuremmalla eturattaalla. Tässä tapauksessa ketju siis ei hypi rattaiden yli vaan tuo sivutaipuma on ensimmäinen oire, joka pakottaa ketjun vaihtoon. Onneksi varastosta löytyy kulunutta ketjua, joka toimii noilla kuluneilla rattailla, mutta ei vielä putoile.

----------


## paaton

Totta joo. Sivuttaistaipuma voisi aiheuttaa tuon eturattaalta tippuilin, joka tulee aina kuluneiden ketjujen kanssa.

Voi muuten olla eturataskin frp:llä jo entinen. Itseltäni meni 8tkm ultegra, vaikka vaihdoin ketjutkin välillä. Hyppii uudella ketjulla yli.

----------


## frp

Joo uudella ei varmasti toimi mutta onneksi löytyy varastoista noita sopivasti kuluneita niin ei tarvi vielä koko voimansiirtoa uusia.

Se tuli ihan pukissa visuaalisesti todettua, että sivuttaistaipuman vuoksi putoaa.

----------


## paaton

Eli kun ketju on ristissä, niin se tekee heti ison rattaan jälkeen jyrkän mutkan ja tiputtaa pienelle. Tähän tarttee kiinnittää huomiota itsekkin. On nimittäin ollut roadissa vähän samaa ongelmaa ajoittain.

----------


## frp

Loogistahan se on. Jos se olisi täysin taipuisa naru niin vastaavassa paikassa siinä olisi taitokset päissä ja matkalla naru on suora. Alkaa mennä löysällä ketjulla samoin ja eikä pysy eturattaalla jyrkentyneen mutkan vuoksi. Olen aina luullut että ketju kuolisi siihen, että alkaa hyppiä takapakassa hampaiden yli.

----------


## kh74

> Loogistahan se on. Jos se olisi täysin taipuisa naru niin vastaavassa paikassa siinä olisi taitokset päissä ja matkalla naru on suora. Alkaa mennä löysällä ketjulla samoin ja eikä pysy eturattaalla jyrkentyneen mutkan vuoksi. Olen aina luullut että ketju kuolisi siihen, että alkaa hyppiä takapakassa hampaiden yli.



Mutta 1x setupinhan pitäs auttaa tähän.

Paitsi että kun tarvii käyttää julmetun isoja rieskoja takana niin samaa ongelmaa alkaa esiintyä takapakan kanssa, kun sillointällöin väkisinkin tulee polkaistua vähän taaksepäin.

----------


## Pekka H

Heippa väki

Olen vasta 60 vuotta tosissaan pyöräillyt ja kokeillut vuosien saatossa monenmoisia keinoja /  tapoja.

1 helppo tapa pitää ketjut toimintakuntoisena 100 - 500 km välein on käyttää perämoottoribensiiniä, synteettinen/mineraali sekä puhdistukseen että voiteluun yhtäaikaa.

Otat rättiin 1-4 prosenttista bensaa ja puhdistat ketjut märällä rätilllä oikein hyvin, välillä bensaa lisäten ja rättiä käännellen.
Tuloksena noin 5 - 10 minuutin ketjuhuollosta on puhdas ja hyvin voideltu ketju . . . lue myös aiheesta tekemäni sivu

Pyörän peruskunnossa pito

----------


## Tinke

Suosittelen wet luben käyttäjille Silcan Synergetic öljyä. Hinta on aika törkeä, mutta kun ohjeen mukaan käyttää eli 2 pientä tippaa per rulla puhtaalle ketjulle ja sen jälkeen 1 tippa per rulla n. 700km välein, kestänee vuosia. Mikrokuituliinalla kun pyyhkii ketjun aina ennen lenkkiä, pysyy suht kuivana ja puhtaana. 

Täältä ZFC:n testiromaani: 
https://zerofrictioncycling.com.au/w...getic-v1.1.pdf

----------


## Ohiampuja

> helppo tapa pitää ketjut toimintakuntoisena 100 - 500 km välein on käyttää perämoottoribensiiniä, synteettinen/mineraali sekä puhdistukseen että voiteluun yhtäaikaa.



Nyt en tajunnut? Hankaatko ketjua pelkällä 2-tahti bensalla vai jollain bensa-öljy seoksella?

----------


## frp

> Suosittelen wet luben käyttäjille Silcan Synergetic öljyä. Hinta on aika törkeä, mutta kun ohjeen mukaan käyttää eli 2 pientä tippaa per rulla puhtaalle ketjulle ja sen jälkeen 1 tippa per rulla n. 700km välein, kestänee vuosia. Mikrokuituliinalla kun pyyhkii ketjun aina ennen lenkkiä, pysyy suht kuivana ja puhtaana. 
> 
> Täältä ZFC:n testiromaani: 
> https://zerofrictioncycling.com.au/w...getic-v1.1.pdf



Vanha kunnon Molten Speedwax vaan jyrää vertailusta toiseen, vaikka isot puljut isoilla budjeteilla (?) yrittää tehdä jotain.

----------


## MRe

> Nyt en tajunnut? Hankaatko ketjua pelkällä 2-tahti bensalla vai jollain bensa-öljy seoksella?



2-tahtibensalla ja tulitikku perään. Luulisi ketjun kiillottuvan.

Bensan kanssa ei kannata läträillä sisätiloissa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Niinpä...

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12170316

----------


## paaton

Onneksi pekka näyttää olevan seinäjoelta kotoisin. Noin muuten olisi ollut aika uskottava tilanne...

----------


## Tinke

> Vanha kunnon Molten Speedwax vaan jyrää vertailusta toiseen, vaikka isot puljut isoilla budjeteilla (?) yrittää tehdä jotain.



En tiedä mihin isoihin puljuihin viittaat? Suurin osa taitaa olla aika pientä puuhastelua, esim Silca varmaan alle 5 henkeä koko tuotekehitys. Itse näkisin koko alan olevan niin lasten kengissään vielä tuotekehityksen osalta, että aika vähällä ovat päässeet joka osa-alueella ja menestys on perustunut enemmän markkinointiin. Hyvä esimerkki ylihintainen Muc-off noissa zfc:n testeissä oli kaikkein huonoin. Voiteiluaineet ilmeisesti vasta viimeisen parin vuoden aikana ovat ottaneet askeleita eteenpäin. 

Itse lähdin nyt myös vahaus hommaan ja vertailussa Silcan vahat ja öljy.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> 2-tahtibensalla ja tulitikku perään. Luulisi ketjun kiillottuvan.
> 
> Bensan kanssa ei kannata läträillä sisätiloissa.



Mulle joku kouluttaja, jossain sammutuskoulutuksessa tai vastaavassa, joskus sanoi, että bensa kannattaa unohtaa: sillä voi kärähtää vähän muutakin, kuin kulmakarvat.

----------


## #78

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/5...4-da0c58462cd7

----------


## paaton

Kyllä tuo black diamond on parasta tähän mennessä päivän mittaisille rapalenkeille. Ei kuulu nitinää, eikä ennenkaikkea rutinaa vielä kotonakaan.

Ongelmahan tulee siis siitä, että vahapohjaiset eväät eivät yleensä pysy kuin puolet lenkistä ketjuista. Öljyn kanssa taas tarttuu hiekkaa mukaan. Lenkin lopussa se jurske ja jurnutus voi olla aika rajua.

Seuravaksi tarttee koettaa uppovahausta+blackdiamondia. Tiedä vaikka noin pääsisi useammankin lenkin samalla rasvauksella. Siis tietystikkin pieni määrä blackia lisää välillä, mutta ketjun sisään ei ehkä tarvitse yrittää imeyttää rexiä joka kerta uudelleen.

----------


## Plus

^ Black Diamondista on muuten tulossa uppovaha ja vesiohenteinen vahaemulsio, molemmat ovat tällä hetkellä testivaiheessa. Syksyn vaihtelevan kelin sora-ajoissa uppovaha on kestänyt jopa 500km per voitelu ja vesivaha n. 200km per voitelu. BD on jatkossa saatavilla siis kolmessa eri olomuodossa.

----------


## paaton

Noni, tuollaista settiä juuri toivoinkin. Uppovahalla kama sisään ja lisäystä tarvittaessa pinnalle.

----------


## Fumaca

Lueskelin aihetta lävitse ja nyt kun uudet kettingit ovat menossa fillariin tuumailin, että voisi siirtyä uppovahaukseen. Kävin kaupustelemassa parafiinia, parafiiniöljyä ja kattilan. Cleaneria ja mineraalitärpättiä puhdistukseen.

Aiemmin ketjujen huolto on ollut melko vähäistä; ketjuöljyä ketjuihin kun kitinää kuuluu, harvoin pesua ja rätillä pyyhintää ei ikinä. Tämäntasoinen huolto varmasti lyhentää ketjun ja muun voimansiirron elinikää. Nyt kun on tilaa harrastaa, tein liuotinpesun suuremman huollon yhteydessä ja heitin samat ketjut paikoilleen. Äskettäin huomasin tarkistaa paljonko nykyisellä voimansiirrolla on kilometrejä takana ja niitä olikin kertynyt noin 7800km. Ketjutulkkia en omista, enkä varmaan rohkenisi edes näyttää noihin ketjuihin. Tästä kuitenkin juolahti mieleen muutama kysymys:

- Kuinka paljon ketjulla voi ajaa kilometrejä noin suurin piirtein? Asfaltilla. 
- Entä takapakalla? 
- Varastossa on kahdet ketjut, takapakka ja eturattaat. Kannattaako kaikki vaihtaa kerralla tässä kohtaa?
- Paljonko kilometrejä olisi odotettavissa uusitulla voimansiirrolla ja hyvällä huollolla? 

Uppovahaamisen ja parempien harrastetilojen myötä tulee varmasti kiinnitettyä tähän asiaan enemmän huomiota. Vahassa on pari asiaa, joihin kaipaisi lisätietoa:

- Kesällä on tarkoituksena ajaa reilu 1000km lenkki. Alle vahatut ketjut mutta kattilan jätän kuitenkin kotiin. Tien päällä Rexiä ketjuihin vai toiset ketjut mukaan / sekä että? 
- Tarkoituksena ajaa ympäri vuoden samalla systeemillä. Miten vahatut ketjut toimii pakkasella tai loskassa? 
- Parafiinin ja parafiiniöljyn suhde? 

-J

----------


## Aakoo

> Aiemmin ketjujen huolto on ollut melko vähäistä; ketjuöljyä ketjuihin kun kitinää kuuluu, harvoin pesua ja rätillä pyyhintää ei ikinä. Tämäntasoinen huolto varmasti lyhentää ketjun ja muun voimansiirron elinikää. Nyt kun on tilaa harrastaa, tein liuotinpesun suuremman huollon yhteydessä ja heitin samat ketjut paikoilleen. Äskettäin huomasin tarkistaa paljonko nykyisellä voimansiirrolla on kilometrejä takana ja niitä olikin kertynyt noin 7800km. Ketjutulkkia en omista, enkä varmaan rohkenisi edes näyttää noihin ketjuihin. Tästä kuitenkin juolahti mieleen muutama kysymys:
> 
> - Kuinka paljon ketjulla voi ajaa kilometrejä noin suurin piirtein? Asfaltilla. 
> - Entä takapakalla? 
> - Varastossa on kahdet ketjut, takapakka ja eturattaat. Kannattaako kaikki vaihtaa kerralla tässä kohtaa?
> - Paljonko kilometrejä olisi odotettavissa uusitulla voimansiirrolla ja hyvällä huollolla?



^Omalla kokemuksella laadukkaalla ketjulla ajaa kuivalla kelillä 4-5000km vähän huollosta riippuen. Takapakalla olen ajanut öbaut neljät -viidet (?) ketjut ennen kuin alkaa vaihto olemaan ajankohtainen. Vaihtaisin tuossa tapauksessa kaikki kerralla, jos edellisellä setillä on selkeästi menty vaihtovälissä pitkälle; kulunut ketju syö rattaat.

----------


## Fumaca

> Vaihtaisin tuossa tapauksessa kaikki kerralla, jos edellisellä setillä on selkeästi menty vaihtovälissä pitkälle; kulunut ketju syö rattaat.



Päteekö sama asia myös toisin päin; syökö kuluneet rattaat uudet ketjut?

Miten rattaiden kuntoa tulisi arvioida muutoin kuin silmämääräisesti? Mun silmille hampaat näyttää olevan kohtuullisessa kunnossa, joten siinä mielessä kaiken vaihtaminen hieman arveluttaa.

----------


## paaton

Halvathan ne uudet ketjut on. Laitat paikalleen ja runttaat kunnolla. Vaihtelet eturatasta. Aika äkkiä huomaa, jos ketju alkaa hyppimään edestä tai takaa. Monasti ketju myös alkaa hyppimään eturattaalta pois, jos eturattaat ovat päässeet huonoon kuntoon.

Itselläni meni eturatas 8tkm kohdalla huonoon kuntoon päässeiden ketjujen vuoksi. Eli kyllä se tosiaan aivan mahdollista on. Niin ja olin sentään kahdet ketjut jo pyörään uusinut. Ajo kylläkin kuraista gravellia.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> - Varastossa on kahdet ketjut, takapakka ja eturattaat. Kannattaako kaikki vaihtaa kerralla tässä kohtaa?
> ...



Jos haluat parhaan lopputuloksen, niin vaihdat kaiken. Tai sitten treenaat vanhoilla osilla uppovahausta.

----------


## Qilty

> Lueskelin aihetta lävitse ja nyt kun uudet kettingit ovat menossa fillariin tuumailin, että voisi siirtyä uppovahaukseen. Kävin kaupustelemassa parafiinia, parafiiniöljyä ja kattilan. Cleaneria ja mineraalitärpättiä puhdistukseen.
> 
> Aiemmin ketjujen huolto on ollut melko vähäistä; ketjuöljyä ketjuihin kun kitinää kuuluu, harvoin pesua ja rätillä pyyhintää ei ikinä. Tämäntasoinen huolto varmasti lyhentää ketjun ja muun voimansiirron elinikää. Nyt kun on tilaa harrastaa, tein liuotinpesun suuremman huollon yhteydessä ja heitin samat ketjut paikoilleen. Äskettäin huomasin tarkistaa paljonko nykyisellä voimansiirrolla on kilometrejä takana ja niitä olikin kertynyt noin 7800km. Ketjutulkkia en omista, enkä varmaan rohkenisi edes näyttää noihin ketjuihin. Tästä kuitenkin juolahti mieleen muutama kysymys:
> 
> - Kuinka paljon ketjulla voi ajaa kilometrejä noin suurin piirtein? Asfaltilla. 
> - Entä takapakalla? 
> - Varastossa on kahdet ketjut, takapakka ja eturattaat. Kannattaako kaikki vaihtaa kerralla tässä kohtaa?
> - Paljonko kilometrejä olisi odotettavissa uusitulla voimansiirrolla ja hyvällä huollolla? 
> 
> ...



Tolle pitkälle reissulle riittää Rex/vastaava mukaan. Ite keitellyt pelkällä parafiinilla niin ketjut pysyy hiljasena, kelistä riippuen 100-200km, sit laitan rexiä

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aakoo

> Päteekö sama asia myös toisin päin; syökö kuluneet rattaat uudet ketjut?
> 
> Miten rattaiden kuntoa tulisi arvioida muutoin kuin silmämääräisesti? Mun silmille hampaat näyttää olevan kohtuullisessa kunnossa, joten siinä mielessä kaiken vaihtaminen hieman arveluttaa.



Kuten Paaton jo totesi, niin kuluneet rattaat näkyvät parhaiten uusilla ketjuilla niin että hyppivät/rutisevat varsinkin takana. Eturattailla eron näkee helpoiten, hampaat muuttuvat piikikkäiksi ja uusilla ketjuilla päivä paistaa ketjun ja rattaan välistä eli ketjut eivät istu enää rattaalle. Ketjut kuluvat "sisältä", eli kuluneet rattaat ei samalla tavalla niitä syö kuin toisinpäin.

----------


## paaton

Moltonillakin se noin menee. Siis ketjut alkaa ääntämään muutaman satasen jälkeen, kun vaha irtoaa pinnalta. Mutta on siellä sisällä vahaa vielä reilusti, eli ei kitise. Se sellaista rallatusta. Itsekkin kyllä tykkään myös liukkaasta pinnasta. Ehkä vaihteetkin naksuu paremmin.

Ketjujen kestoon tuo vahan pinnalta lähteminen ei kyllä vaikuta, eli se pinta voi olla ihan kuivakin rullaketjussa.

----------


## paaton

Onko muuten REXin uppovahasta kuulunut mitään? En ole bongannut tuota missään myynnissä.

----------


## Jeesu

Ei ole vaha vielä markkinoilla. ZFC:llä labratesteissä ja tehdään vielä säätöjä ja testejä maantiellä/maastossa.

----------


## JKO17

Nerd Alertissa ketjujen voitelusta:
haastateltavana Zero Friction Cyclingin Adam Kerin

Kohdassa 24.10 Rexin Black Diamond + Raceday spray saa kovaa hehkutusta.  
Tulossa vielä tarkempaa dataa. 
https://cyclingtips.com/2022/03/nerd...or-your-needs/

----------


## Jeesu

Torille! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JKO17

Onko Race Day:n uusi mainostettu isompi koko sellainen korkea ja kapeampi suihkepullo, jossa lukee ultra-low friction. Pitoisuus 85 ml.
Mitä katsoin nettikauppoja, niin yleisemmin noita on myynnissä merkinnällä  "4 g" eli kyseessä olisi vanhempi ja pienempi purkki ?

Jossain myyntiesitteessä mainostettiin että tuo isompi kestäisi 6-8 käyttökertaa. Onko tuosta tarkempaa tietoa ja kokemusta

lisäys: löytyikin rexin sivuilta että jopa 6 kertaa tuo 85 ml purkki

----------


## Plus

Uudemmassa 85ml Race Day Spray -pullossa on sama määrä aktiivista ainetta kuin pienemmässäkin, mutta reilusti enemmän ponneainetta. Tämän ansiosta annostelu on helpompaa,  pullo tyhjenee hallitummin, eikä koko putelin tyhjentäminen vahingossa yhdellä kertaa tapahdu niin helposti. Aine on märkänä läpinäkyvää eikä valkoista kuten kuivana, joten aika moni on laittanut sitä liikaa. ZFC:n testien mukaan aine kylläkin toimii suht runsaasti laitettuna parhaiten, joten mitään haittaa reippaastakaan käsittelystä ei ole.

----------


## JKO17

Ok. Tuote alkoi  kiinnostaan  loppukoostumuksen ja ZFC:ssä mainitun kestävyyden johdosta.

Rexin suomenkielisillä sivuilla kerrotaan että tuotteella saa 3 käsittelykertaa ja englanninkielisillä  "you get up to six application times". Kumpikohan noista on lähempänä tai oikein.

----------


## Plus

Kuusi kertaa on oikein, pitääpä päivittää suomenkielinen sivu. Ketjun ulkosyrjässä vaikutus on lähinnä kosmeettinen, joten siihen ei kannata sumutella jos haluaa että aine riittää mahdollisimman pitkään.

----------


## JKO17

Hyvä juttu. Laitetaanpa tilaukseen.

Hieman yli 10 eur/käyttökerta ja jos kesto ZFC:n ennakkotedon mukainen "four times Unbound"  tjsp, niin kohderyhmä voisi olla aika laajakin race day-käyttäjien lisäksi

----------


## S_tara

Joissain vastauksissa mainitaan, että ketjujen (myös muiden pienosien) puhdistukseen on käytetty ulträänipesukonetta.
Tuollaisia kotikäyttöön sopivia laitteita näyttää olevan tarjolla ihan kohtuu hinnalla.
Millaisia laitteita teiltä löytyy ja millaisia ovat kokemukset laitteista ja niillä saaduista tuloksista?

----------


## paaton

Mulla on motonetin pieni ultaräänipesuri ja se on ihan pska. Kai se jotain puhdistaa, mutta käytän kyllä tosi harvoin.

Jos jollain pesurilla oikeasti puhdstuu esim öljykuramoskassa oleva pakka helposti, niin saa ehdottaa. Mä en noihin laitteisiin ihan heti enää usko.

----------


## Koheltaja

Pienellä uä:llä ketjujen pesu on aika toivotonta touhua, varsinkin jos ei ole oikeat pesuaineet käytössä ja ketjuista ensin harjattu tai pesty karkeammat ryönät pois ennen kun ne laitetaan pesuriin.

----------


## JKO17

Ei ole kokemusta mutta Silcan tj:llä on

En muista ihan  tarkkaan, mutta
- suurempi kuin 6 litraa
- 40 000 Hz tai vähän enemmän, jos säätöja niin hyvä
- ultrasonic power 200 w +-
-lämmitysteho 300 w+-

Pienet ja pienitehoiset sopivat korujen tms. puhdistukseen, mutta pyörän osissa ne lienevät kuin venäläiset p...n päryttimet



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ka0DLKBrhB4&t=514s

----------


## paaton

Niin. Helpoimmalla pääsee, kun käyttää sellaisia voiteluaineita, jotka ei kerää moskaa. 

Nyt rospuuttopyörällä kun en ole jaksanut vahoja käytellä, niin olen lotrannut jokaisen lenkin jälkeen ketjuihin TF2 ihan ohutta öljyä. Pelkkä vesipesu kuumalla vedellä ja rätillä nopea pyyhkäisy riittää kiiltävään ketjuun. Tosin tuota varmasti helpotta se, ettei märän lenkin jälkeen ketjussa enää öljyä juuri ole.

Muc-offin wetlube on helvetin keksintö. Tuon myrkyn ja hiekka seoksen poistamisessa saa olla järeää liuotinta, painepesuri ja lopusi vielä kilowatin ultraäänipesuri pakkaa varten.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Muc-offin wetlube on helvetin keksintö. Tuon myrkyn ja hiekka seoksen poistamisessa saa olla järeää liuotinta, painepesuri ja lopusi vielä kilowatin ultraäänipesuri pakkaa varten.



Tämä on kyllä totta. Tuossa aineessa ei ole muuta hyvää kuin tuoksu. Yhden koeajolenkin perusteella tuota voi käyttää vain auton renkaita vaihtaessa pulttien kierteisiin liukasteena ja siihen käyttöön tuo jäi itselleni, kun ei viitsi täyttä purkkia heittää kierrätykseen.

----------


## jalkkis

Mites Rexin Black Diamond vs. Domestique vs. Squirt kuivissa maantieolosuhteissa? Onko Blackin hintaero (tuplat Domestiqueen ja tripla Squirtiin) perusteltavissa? Tuleeko hinta takas kestossa?

----------


## Plus

Zero Friction Cyclinginin testien mukaan Rex Black Diamondin kertavoitelun kesto / voitelukyky kuivan kelin maantieajossa on 1800 km, Domestiquella 1000 km. Squirtilla ei ihan samaa testiä ole ajettu, mutta ZFC:n ns. main testin ekan 1000km lohkon jälkeen kuluminen Squirtilla oli 19% ja Domestiquella 5%. Tuosta päätellen vertailukelpoinen luku Squirtille on n. 250 km.

Ketjujen (ja rattaiden) kuluminen Squirttia käyttäessä on puhtaassa kelissä on n. 7x nopeampaa kuin Rex Black Diamondia käyttäessä. Etenkään sähköpyörissä ei ainakaan kannattaisi käyttää mitään huonosti voitelevaa ainetta kuten Muc-Offit tai Squirt, koska rataskoot ovat pieniä ja vääntö hirmuinen. Pyöräliikkeistä olen kuullut että uudehkoissa pyörissä on saatu voimansiirto kulutettua loppuun hyvinkin nopeasti, ja uusia osia ei meinaa saada mistään…

----------


## miz

> Tämä on kyllä totta. Tuossa aineessa ei ole muuta hyvää kuin tuoksu. Yhden koeajolenkin perusteella tuota voi käyttää vain auton renkaita vaihtaessa pulttien kierteisiin liukasteena ja siihen käyttöön tuo jäi itselleni, kun ei viitsi täyttä purkkia heittää kierrätykseen.



Heitä vaan kierrätykseen, mulla ainakin on kaikissa autoissa ollut kielletty kaikenlaisten voiteluaineiden käyttö kierteissä. Puhtaat pultit ja kiinni kuivana.

----------


## miz

> Zero Friction Cyclinginin testien mukaan Rex Black Diamondin kertavoitelun kesto / voitelukyky kuivan kelin maantieajossa on 1800 km, Domestiquella 1000 km. Squirtilla ei ihan samaa testiä ole ajettu, mutta ZFC:n ns. main testin ekan 1000km lohkon jälkeen kuluminen Squirtilla oli 19% ja Domestiquella 5%. Tuosta päätellen vertailukelpoinen luku Squirtille on n. 250 km.
> 
> Ketjujen (ja rattaiden) kuluminen Squirttia käyttäessä on puhtaassa kelissä on n. 7x nopeampaa kuin Rex Black Diamondia käyttäessä. Etenkään sähköpyörissä ei ainakaan kannattaisi käyttää mitään huonosti voitelevaa ainetta kuten Muc-Offit tai Squirt, koska rataskoot ovat pieniä ja vääntö hirmuinen. Pyöräliikkeistä olen kuullut että uudehkoissa pyörissä on saatu voimansiirto kulutettua loppuun hyvinkin nopeasti, ja uusia osia ei meinaa saada mistään…



Aika hurjaa jos on muutakin kuin laskennallisia arvoja. Mulla kestää ketju maantiellä squirtilla 5000-7000km, rexillä siis menisi jopa 50.000 km samalla ketjulla??

----------


## jalkkis

Joo BD:tä käyttämällä ketju vaan paranee vanhetessaan...

Eiks nyt tuo mene niin, että siinä matkassa missä BD:tä laitetaan kerran, DO:ta 2 kertaa ja Squirttia 6-7 kertaa? Ja jos hinta-kestoa tuijotetaan niin DO paras?

Siis kuivalla kelillä, rapa- ja kosteat kuskit hyötyvät sitten tosta BD:n kestosta parhaiten pitkillä lenkeillään.

----------


## miz

> Joo BD:tä käyttämällä ketju vaan paranee vanhetessaan...
> 
> Eiks nyt tuo mene niin, että siinä matkassa missä BD:tä laitetaan kerran, DO:ta 2 kertaa ja Squirttia 6-7 kertaa? Ja jos hinta-kestoa tuijotetaan niin DO paras?
> 
> Siis kuivalla kelillä, rapa- ja kosteat kuskit hyötyvät sitten tosta BD:n kestosta parhaiten pitkillä lenkeillään.



Justhan tuossa yllä kirjoitettiin että ketjujen ja rattaiden, ei voiteluaineen, kuluma on n.7 kertainen.
Eli taidat olla oikeassa että paranee vanhetessaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jalkkis

^Niino, onko se tulkinta ko. kaverin itsensä vaiko testin tehneiden jamppojen? Ja miten aineita on käytetty, että on päädytty ko. kulumaan? Onko Squirttia käytetty kuten BD:tä (siis lisätty 1800km välein) vai siis niin kuin pitäisi (eli n. 250km välein?)

Eli onko Squirtti tehotonta oikeinkin käytettynä (eli parhaimmillaankin voiteluteho on murto-osa BD:stä) vaiko että sitä kuluu 7x määrä BD:hen verrattuna? Mulle nää ei tuosta auennut.

----------


## Plus

> Aika hurjaa jos on muutakin kuin laskennallisia arvoja. Mulla kestää ketju maantiellä squirtilla 5000-7000km, rexillä siis menisi jopa 50.000 km samalla ketjulla??



1800 km kertavoitelulla on BD:n laskennallinen arvo, todellinen mitattu arvo 0,1% venymän saavuttamiseksi on 5600 km. Maantieajo ei ikinä tapahdu täysin puhtaissa olosuhteissa, joten Adam Kerinin laskennallinen lukema on vain kolmasosa todellisesta kestosta.





> Siis kuivalla kelillä, rapa- ja kosteat kuskit hyötyvät sitten tosta BD:n kestosta parhaiten pitkillä lenkeillään.



Kostealla ja rapakelillä BD toimii niin hyvin kun tuollainen "märkä" voiteluaine voi toimia, mutta pölyisissä ja kuraisissa olosuhteissa "kuivat" voiteluaineet kuten vahaemulsiot ja kuumavaha hylkivät likaa paremmin, ja menettävät voitelukykyään suhteessa vähemmän. BD:n voitelukyky on kuitenkin alkujaan niin hyvä, että vaikka tiputus voitelukyvyssä on huonossa kelissä kova, se pysyy siitä huolimatta hyvällä tasolla. Kunhan ketjun pinnan pitää puhtaana eikä ylivoitele. (Aiheuttaa paskan tarttumista eikä hyödytä voitelussa.)





> ^Niino, onko se tulkinta ko. kaverin itsensä vaiko testin tehneiden jamppojen? Ja miten aineita on käytetty, että on päädytty ko. kulumaan? Onko Squirttia käytetty kuten BD:tä (siis lisätty 1800km välein) vai siis niin kuin pitäisi (eli n. 250km välein?)
> 
> Eli onko Squirtti tehotonta oikeinkin käytettynä (eli parhaimmillaankin voiteluteho on murto-osa BD:stä) vaiko että sitä kuluu 7x määrä BD:hen verrattuna? Mulle nää ei tuosta auennut.



Testit tehnyt jamppa on Adam Kerin. Kaikki voiteluaineet lähtevät kertavoitelun kestoa mittaavaan testiin samalta viivalta, eli dipattuna aineeseen ultraäänikylvyssä. Sitten vaan ajetaan trainerikoneessa ja tehdään välimittauksia kunnes todetaan että ketjun venymä on 0,1. 

Toinen käytössä oleva testiprotokolla on "main test", jossa voiteluväli on 400km tai 200km. Black Diamond on tällä hetkellä uusintatestissä koska tuo voiteluväli on Adamin mielestä ollut BD:lle liian tiheä, ja hän epäilee että BD on kärsinyt liikavoitelusta kontaminaatiotesteissä. 

Olen vuoden verran käynyt jatkuvaa kirjeenvaihtoa Adam Kerinin kanssa, ja kaveri on kyllä erittäin omistautunut ketjujen voiteluun. Pidän kaveria maailman kovimpana asiantuntijana tällä hetkellä, ja aika hyvin häntä ollaankin noteerattu useissa alan podcasteissa, kuten CyclingTips Nerd Alert, Silcan Marginal Gains sekä Endurance Innovation. Ensi viikolla laitetaan Rexin kuumavahan uutta samplea testiin, tavoitteena on tehdä lisää ennätyksiä.  :Vink:

----------


## #78

En ole huomannut että voiteluaineilla joita itse olen käyttänyt olisi kovin suurta merkitystä ketjun kulumaan, mutta sillä että pyyhkii ketjut ajoittain ja ainakin ennen ja jälkeen voitelun.
Olen käyttänyt halpoja mitä sattuu dry lubeja mutta wd40 ei voi käyttää kun haisee hirveälle.

----------


## nure

Joskus vain miettii että onkos niin simppeli juttu kuin ketjujen voitelu näin monen jutun aiheinen? Kunhaan rasvaa niin homma toimii, siis melko Hifistelyä.

----------


## Kanuuna

Onkos ZFC tehnyt kulumistestiä eri tehoilla? Vaikuttaako merkittävästi tai mitenkään eri voiteluaineilla?

----------


## Firlefanz

> Joskus vain miettii että onkos niin simppeli juttu kuin ketjujen voitelu näin monen jutun aiheinen? Kunhaan rasvaa niin homma toimii, siis melko Hifistelyä.



Mikä fillareissa tai fillaroinnissa _ei_ olisi simppeliä? Kyllä minullekin tuupahtaa joskus sensuuntaiisia ajatuksia mieleen, mutta en ole nähnyt oikein mielekkääksi postata niitä kommentiksi johonkiin ketjuun missä aiheesta _hifistellään_ kuten asian ilmaisit.

Vaikka koen kaikenlaisen hifistelyn itselleni vieraaksi, minun on pakko myöntää että hifistely voi tuottaa tuloksia jotka vaikuttavat - sen lisäksi että fillari ehkä kulkee aavistuksen kovemmin niillä jotka todella ajavat paljon ja kovaa - siihen miten kivaa ajaminen ja siihen liittyvä tai sen vuoksi tarvittava puuhastelu on. 

Jos ei aja paljon eikä koskaan aja kilpaa tai kovaa yhtä kovien tai itseään kovempien kuskien kanssa ja jos viihtyy pyöränsä kanssa muunkin kuin ajamisen merkeissä, niin ehkä se todella on sama millä voitelee ja miten voitelee, etenkin jos hifistelemällä kenties saavutettava suoranainen rahan- ja vaivankin säästö ei mitenkään kiinnosta.

----------


## Koheltaja

Välttämättä ei tarvitse ajaa kilpaa tai ei olla etsimässä sitä pienintä kitkaa tuottavaa voiteluainetta. Kurapyöräilijänä kiinnostaa enemmän miten ketjun saa pidettyä ajon aikana parhaiten puhtaana pölystä ja hiekasta, ja tässä on paljon eroja eri voiteluaineiden ja menetelmien kesken. Tilanne on sama poljettavien kuin bensamoottoristen kurapyörien kanssa ketjun voitelun, lian tarttumisen sekä niiden kulumisen kanssa. 

Tästä syystä haluan joidenkin käyttämän termin mukaan, "hifistellä" ketjun voitelun kanssa, ei ole sama millä ne voidellaan jos halutaan voimansiirrolle pitkää elinkaarta mahdollisimman vähällä nysväämisellä.

----------


## paaton

Juu, ja niinkuin firlefanz asian ilmaisi, niin se puuhastelu on melkein itselleni osa sitä koko juttua. Valmistaudutaan siihen lauantain pitkään lenkkiin. On kiva ajaa kun laitteet toimii hyvin.

Voisin jopa pitää tuota kaluston huoltamista paljon fiksumpana, mitä sen venttiilinhatun painon miettimistä.

----------


## miz

Juu, voimansiirron puhtaus ilman muuta moninkertaistaa käyttömatkan.
Itsellä vaikkapa samantasoisen ketjun kesto 800-7000 km.
Toinen ajettu kurassa ja hiekassa, toinen maantiellä ja todella harvoin edes märällä kelillä, squirtti voiteluaineena.

Silti suhtaudun kovasti skeptisesti siihen, että voiteluainetta vaihtamalla tuo maantiepyörän ketju olisi kestänyt 49000 km.
Labrassa voi laskeskella mitä kertoimia vaan, mutta käytännön elämässä en usko tuollaisia lukemia nähtävän.

Muuten ei mitään epäilyjä että ei olisi hyvä tai peräti erinomainen aine kyseessä, mutta nämä kertoimet on vähän samaa kuin lupaus 70% tuuheammista ripsistä toisilla aineilla.

Vahoissahan on älyttömän kiva vielä se minimaalinen sotkeminen. Nyt oli vuokrapyörän ketjuissa jotain normiöljyä, ai että oli kiva nostella niitä ketjuja (kiitos huonosti säädetyn axs:n) sormet paskassa takaisin ja hieroa se liukas tahma sitten tankoon ja kahvoihin. Eikä ollut mistään älyttömästä uittamisesta tai likaisesta ketjusta kyse. Puhtaat ja kiiltävät oli.

----------


## jalkkis

Mä peräänkuulutan (valmistajan mukaan) oikeanlaista aineen käyttöä näissä testeissä. Jos voiteluväli on 1000km, niin sillä mennään, tai sit 250km tjsp. Siitä sitten kulumaa mittaamaan. Sen jälkeen voi arvioida käyttömukavuutta (voidellako kerran vaiko kolmesti, kuin tökötti kestää eri olosuhteissa, puhdisttavuus jne) ja sit vaikka laskea käytön hintaa.

----------


## Laerppi

Onko tuo BD kannattavampi ostos kuin Domestique?

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Vahoissahan on älyttömän kiva vielä se minimaalinen sotkeminen. Nyt oli vuokrapyörän ketjuissa jotain normiöljyä, ai että oli kiva nostella niitä ketjuja (kiitos huonosti säädetyn axs:n) sormet paskassa takaisin ja hieroa se liukas tahma sitten tankoon ja kahvoihin. Eikä ollut mistään älyttömästä uittamisesta tai likaisesta ketjusta kyse. Puhtaat ja kiiltävät oli.



Tämä on syy miksi mä olen tavallaan jämähtänyt Squirtin käyttäjäksi: nykyään missään olosuhteissa lopputuloksena ei ole ollut hankalasti puhdistettavaa ketjua. Tarkemmin ottaen ainoa säännöllinen puhdistus ketjulle on vesipesu ilman mitään pesuaineita.

Oma proseduuri lenkin jälkeen:

1. Vesipesu, ei pesuaineita
2. Pyyhkäsi nukkaamattomalla kertakäytöliinalla puhtaaksi, myöhemmin
3. Squirtia tippa niveleen
4. Ketjun kevyttä pyöritystä ja ketjun, rattaiden ja rissojen pyyhkäisy puhtaaksi
(Mikäli ketju rahisee, palaan kohtaan 3.)
5. Tippa Squirtia niveleen
6. Kevyt pyöritys ja rattaiden ja rissojen pyyhkäisy puhtaaksi
5. Ketju saa kuivua lämpimässä

Eli Squirt on sekä pesuaine, että varsinainen voiteluaine. Itse olen sillä kannalla, että Squirtin parhaat ominaisuudet tulevat esiin vasta useiden voitelukertojen jälkeen.

Uuden ketjun pesen mineraalitärpätillä.

Domestique oli joskus koekäytössä, enkä voitelutehosta mitään huonoa mielikuvaa kuraisissa oluhteissa jäänyt. Hylkäsin tökötin ketjujen vaikean puhdistamisen vuoksi, tai tarkemmin syntyneen lian sotkevuuden tähden: kuin keskuslämmityskattilan nokea^2. Oma havaintoni on, että mitä hypetetympi tökötti, sitä ilkeämmin ketju sotkeenttuu (kaikki nanot ja ceramicit ja vastaavat). Tilanne voisi olla toinen, mikäli puhdistaisin ketjun vaikka ulträänipesurilla jokaisen käytön (kisan) jälkeen.

----------


## misopa

> Tämä on syy miksi mä olen tavallaan jämähtänyt Squirtin käyttäjäksi



Kuin myös.





> Itse olen sillä kannalla, että Squirtin parhaat ominaisuudet tulevat esiin vasta useiden voitelukertojen jälkeen.



Samat havainnot, kahden käyttökerran jälkeen olin antaa periksi. Onneksi annoin vielä mahdollisuuden. Erittäin tyytyväinen Squirtin tarjoamaan kokonaisuuteen.






> Domestique oli joskus koekäytössä, enkä voitelutehosta mitään huonoa mielikuvaa kuraisissa oluhteissa jäänyt. Hylkäsin tökötin ketjujen vaikean puhdistamisen vuoksi, tai tarkemmin syntyneen lian sotkevuuden tähden: kuin keskuslämmityskattilan nokea^2. Oma havaintoni on, että mitä hypetetympi tökötti, sitä ilkeämmin ketju sotkeenttuu (kaikki nanot ja ceramicit ja vastaavat). Tilanne voisi olla toinen, mikäli puhdistaisin ketjun vaikka ulträänipesurilla jokaisen käytön (kisan) jälkeen.



Molemmat Rexit voiteli sinänsä ihan hyvin, mutta myös sotkee kuin pahimmatkin muk offit.

----------


## Aakoo

Alkaa myyntimiesten puheet olevan jo sitä luokkaa, että kohta katkenneenkin ketjun saa muuttumaan uudeksi kun käyttää tuotetta x. Oma kokemus Squirtin ja Rex Domestiquen kanssa on se, että kuivalla toimii hyvin mutta ei tarvitse kuin näyttää vettä pyörälle, niin kitinä alkaa. Kuivalla kelillä Rex voitelee n. tuplasti Squirtiin nähden (400-500km vs. 200-250k kesto), mutta tosiaan Rex sottaa enemmän ketjua. Squirt taas kerää töhnää rissoihin ja rattaisiin: suo siellä, vetelä täällä. Ketjun kulumisen osalta en näissä mitään eroa havainnut. 

Etelä-Suomen talven vaihtelevissa märissä keleissä ylivoimainen ykkönen voitelun ja voimansiirron puhtauden osalta oli Holmenkollen Lube Extreme, jonka valmistuksen päätyttyä olen käyttänyt Dynamicin All-Round öljyä. Tällä ajelee kertavoitelulla viikon ajot (200-300km) vesi- ja suolasuihkussa, eikä sotkukaan ihan kauhea ole varsinkin jos pyyhkäisee rätillä välilla ketjua.

----------


## marco1

> Etelä-Suomen talven vaihtelevissa märissä keleissä ylivoimainen ykkönen voitelun ja voimansiirron puhtauden osalta oli Holmenkollen Lube Extreme, jonka valmistuksen päätyttyä olen käyttänyt Dynamicin All-Round öljyä. Tällä ajelee kertavoitelulla viikon ajot (200-300km) vesi- ja suolasuihkussa, eikä sotkukaan ihan kauhea ole varsinkin jos pyyhkäisee rätillä välilla ketjua.



Tallissa ehkä puolitoista pulloa Holmenkollenin Extremeä jäljellä ja sitten pitää keksiä uudet tökötit. Ympäri vuoden tullut käytettyä hyvällä menestyksellä, harmi että loppui.

----------


## Qilty

Mitähän ootte tehneet väärin jos Rex sotkee? 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Firlefanz

Lähdetty ajamaan pian voitelun jälkeen, koska Rex siihen kehotti tuodessaan Domestiquensa markkinoille?

Yhden miehen kokemuksena voin kertoa etten huomannut Squirtin ja Domestiquen välillä eroa ketjun likaisuudessa. Aakoon huomion tahnan kerääntymisestä jaan kyllä.  Putsaushommat alkoivat Squirtiä käyttäessä aina rissoista.


Mutta laitetaan tänne mainos josta ei ole maksettu tuotteista joita en ole kokeillut:





> Tanskasta löytyy UltiProducts-niminen varsin uusi yritys joka on tuonut  tuotenimellä Optiwax markkinoille valikoiman tuotteita joille on  yhteistä se että ne ovat kasviperäisistä raaka-aineista Tanskassa  valmistettuja ja 100-prosenttisesti biohajoavia.
> 
>   Ketjujen voiteluun on kaksi tuotetta, Performance ja Race Paste.  Edellinen on juokseva öljy jonka luvataan kestävän "tanskalaisissa  oloissa vaihtelevassa säässä" 300 km ja jälkimmäinen kiinteämpi aine  jonka kuivumista ei tarvitse odottaa ja jonka luvataan tarjoavan  pienemmät wattihäviöt ja kestävän 200 km.



(Lainaus itseltäni toisesta ketjusta.)

https://ultiwax.com/

----------


## Plus

> Mitähän ootte tehneet väärin jos Rex sotkee?



Rex sotkee jos sitä laittaa liikaa, tai laittaa uuden voitelun vanhan päälle pyyhkimättä välissä liinalla kunnolla puhtaaksi. Olen nähnyt tuttavalla aivan kaamean näköiset ketjut joissa oli käytetty pelkkää Rexiä, joten se on aika paljon laitosta kiinni.

----------


## paaton

Niin minusta rexin kanssa on vaan se ongelma, ettei tiedä onko siellä linkin sisällä vanhaa rexiä vai ei. Tuon vuoksi tulee laitettua suht reilusti pitkien märkien lenkien jälkeen. Kun pinnalle laittaa enemmän ainetta, niin ainakin osa menee sinne sisällekkin.  Juurikin tämän vuoksi käyttäisin mielelläni uppovahaa+lisäykseen bd.

Squirt on paljon halvempaa ja juoksevampaa. Tuota on helppo lotrata sen verran, että voitelu menee takuulla oikeaankin paikkaan. Eikä kertakaan ole jäänyt epäilystä onko voitelua jäljellä pitkän sateisen lenkin jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## misopa

> Mitähän ootte tehneet väärin jos Rex sotkee?



Ensin huolellinen ketjun (uusi), pakan, rattaan ja rissojen puhdistus liuottimella kaikista entisistä aineista. Huuhtelu lämpimällä vedellä ja kunnollinen kuivaus. Sitten yksi tippa per linkki, muutama pyöritys ja rätillä "ylimääräiset" pois ketjun päältä, pakasta, rissoista ja rattaasta. Sitten asettumaan yön yli ja vielä ennen lenkkiä rätillä pyyhintä. Paremmin en osaa ja enempää ei ole intoa värkätä. Ennemmin vaihdan tuotetta sellaiseksi jonka kanssa pärjään. 

Ja sanottakoon nyt vielä kerran, Rexissä ei ole minusta muuta vikaa kuin tuo sotkuisuus. Edelleen sitä heidän vahaa odotellessa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Mitähän ootte tehneet väärin jos Rex sotkee? 
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Laittaneet sitä ketjuihin?

Piti katsoa, mitä aiemmin olin Rexistä kokenut ja tämän keskustelun sivuilla 49-50 on jotakin: ilmeisesti olin sotkenut vaaleiden teryleenihousujen lahkeen baarista kotiin polkaistessani ja siitä suuttuneena paiskannut purnukat menemään.

----------


## Koheltaja

> Sitten yksi tippa per rulla



Jätätkö linkin tapin ja holkin voitelematta?

----------


## Qilty

Rissojen tahma on luultavasti vaseliinia sieltä laakereista. Sitä tuntuu olevan meinaan myös uppovahattujen ketjujen kanssa.

Kyllä mulla on Rex domestiquen kanssa pysynyt voimansiirto puhtaana, jos kaikki on kunnolla pesty ennen rexiin siirtymistä, ketjut/kasetti/eturatas. Sit kun noista jää joku putsaamatta niin sotkee. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Mä en tarkoita tahmaa, enkä kertymää, vaan kattilanoen kaltaista, ei välttämättä runsasta, vaan erittäin sotkevaa ja pesuaineita vastustavaa.

----------


## #78

Jos nyt lähtee tähän hifistelyyn mukaan niin mitäs tököttiä se pitäis olla johon ei pjaska tartu? Vai pitääkö se siirtyä tohon viereiseen "vahaketjun"

----------


## Koheltaja

Se kattilanoki tulee öljyyn tarttuvasta pölystä, yhdessä öljyn kanssa toimii hioma aineena joka syö tehokkaasti metallia.

----------


## JohannesP

Vääntäkää mielummin rautalangasta kuinka Rexillä ketjun saa pysymään puhtaana. Ehkä tässä on vain mieltymyseroja mitä kukin pitää puhtaana? 

Oon tämän talven ajanu trainerilla Rexin DO:lla ja siinä ketju pysyykin puhtaana ilman tiepölyä. 

Oma menetelmä uudelle tai vanhalle ketjulle:
- Pinta puhtaaksi rätillä ja harjalla, hieman jotakin liuotinpohjaista ketjunpesuainetta
- Ketju tärpätillä täytettyyn minigrip-pussiin ja ultraäänipesuriin missä lämmintä vettä. 10-15 min säännöllisesti pussia heilutellen. Tärpätti muuttunut yleensä täysin mustaksi sisältä irtoavan paskan takia
- Vedellä huuhtelu, tarkistus ketjun puhtaudesta ja rahiseeko, kuivuun yön yli
- YKSI tippa Rexiä per linkki, pyörittelyä hetken aikaa
- Kevyt pyyhintä kauttaaltaan parin pyörityksen ajan

Ihan selkeähän tuo musta tahma on et sitä öljyä puskee ketjusta, mutta yksi tippa tekee tuollaista jälkeä. Vai pitäisikö tuo yksi tippa korvata sellaisella olemattomalla kevyellä annostelunokan pyyhkäsyllä linkkiä vasten ettei synny edes tippaa? Nyt puristanut purkkia sen verran et nokkaan muodostuu tippa ja sillä koskettanut jokaista linkkiä. Tässä kirjoittaessa tuli myös mieleen testata pyyhkiä ketjua lenkkien jälkeen ilman uuden öljyn lisäämistä.

DO voitelee paremmin kuin Squirt ja pitää voimansiirron pidempään hiljaisena eli mielellään sitä käyttäisi ja kotimaisuus plussaa. Tuollaiset "käytät väärin" kommentit on vaan aivan turhia.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Koheltaja

> Jos nyt lähtee tähän hifistelyyn mukaan niin mitäs tököttiä se pitäis olla johon ei pjaska tartu? Vai pitääkö se siirtyä tohon viereiseen "vahaketjun"



Ketjut/rattaat pesty ja seuraavaksi parafiini/mos2 uppovahaus ketjuihin, jos sen kanssa pääsisi maasturin ketjuissa helpommalla.

----------


## JKO17

Tällaista tuli vastaan kun yritin itselle selvittää ja yksinkertaistaa tätä voiteluasiaa


ZFC:llä on oma youtube-kanava jossa ihan mielenkiintoisia videoita mm. eri voitelumenetelmistä, huollosta ja tuotteista. 

Silca on tehnyt myös yksinkertaisen vertailun omista tuotteista; kuumavaha, "pullovaha" ja wet lube. Kun tästä suodattaa tuotemarkkinoinnin pois, niin se selkeyttää monille aloittelijoille noiden voiteluaineiden ja menetelmien eroja ja parhaita käyttötarkoituksia.



ZFC jakaa nämä tuotteet  periaatteessa 4 eri tuoteperheeseen (kun jätetään vanhat dry-lubet pois, joita ei kannata käyttää vissiin missään olosuhteissa,. ymmärsin niin että näissä voiteluaineen osuus erittäin pieni)
- wet lubet; öljypohjaiset  (esim. rex), tämän ryhmän sisällä on sitten ceramicia, nanoa yms.
- wax emulsionit;  (esim. squirt ja smoothe), pullosta tekee hyvin suojaavan pinnan, muttei kovetu samoin kuin jälkimmäiset 
-wax coating tyyppiset; (esim. ufo drip ja silca super secret) pullosta ja tekee kovan pinnan, näiden voitaisiin ajatella olevan uudistettuja versioita edellisistä ja voitelun lopputulos lähellä hot waxia
-hot wax (esim. molten)





ZFC (eri voiteluaineet)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6d...HENe_pw/videos



Silca: kuinka valita paras voitelumenetelmä (omat Silcan tuotteet)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BioDifO22uE

----------


## Qilty

> Vääntäkää mielummin rautalangasta kuinka Rexillä ketjun saa pysymään puhtaana. Ehkä tässä on vain mieltymyseroja mitä kukin pitää puhtaana? 
> 
> Oon tämän talven ajanu trainerilla Rexin DO:lla ja siinä ketju pysyykin puhtaana ilman tiepölyä. 
> 
> Oma menetelmä uudelle tai vanhalle ketjulle:
> - Pinta puhtaaksi rätillä ja harjalla, hieman jotakin liuotinpohjaista ketjunpesuainetta
> - Ketju tärpätillä täytettyyn minigrip-pussiin ja ultraäänipesuriin missä lämmintä vettä. 10-15 min säännöllisesti pussia heilutellen. Tärpätti muuttunut yleensä täysin mustaksi sisältä irtoavan paskan takia
> - Vedellä huuhtelu, tarkistus ketjun puhtaudesta ja rahiseeko, kuivuun yön yli
> - YKSI tippa Rexiä per linkki, pyörittelyä hetken aikaa
> ...



Toi kerta pesu tärpätissä ei varmaan riitä. Ja mitä se vesipesu auttaa tärpätin jälkeen? Tärpätti kun ei taida veteen liueta. 

Ketjut tinneriastiaan ja ravistelua, antaa välillä liota ja uudestaan. Tuota kun toistaa niin kauan että tinneri ei enää muutu mustaksi niin todnäk ketjut on puhtaat. Yleensä vielä puhallan paineilmalla ketjut kuiviksi. Ja tähän ei sisälly mitään vuorokauden odotteluja. 

Jos olen pessyt koko voimansiirron noin niin kyllä ne on pysynyt rexillä puhtaana tai ainakin ihan normaalin pyörän pesun yhteydessä ne ketjutkin on taas kirkkaat. Jos taas olen lintsannut esim eturattaan tai kasetin pesussa niin vähän vähemmän puhtaana pysyy

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Mun mielestä tota parafiinissa keittelyä ja rexillä jatkamista helpompaa ei oikeestaan voi olla. Kerran kun jaksaa ne ketjut pestä rasvoista ja uppovahata, niin sen jälkeen ei tarviikkaan kun hanan alla kuumalla vedellä ja heittää kattilaan. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Juu, ei se noin puhdistu. Tärpättiä 2-3x ja niim, ettei tärpätti enää vauhda väriä. Sen jälkeen alkoholilla tärpätti pois ketjusta.

----------


## JKO17

Tietämättönä kyselen, että miksi vahapohjaista jatketaan rexillä eikä vahapohjaisella. Tämä kombinaatio ollut monesti esillä

----------


## Föhn

> Toi kerta pesu tärpätissä ei varmaan riitä. Ja mitä se vesipesu auttaa tärpätin jälkeen? Tärpätti kun ei taida veteen liueta. 
> 
> Ketjut tinneriastiaan ja ravistelua, antaa välillä liota ja uudestaan. Tuota kun toistaa niin kauan että tinneri ei enää muutu mustaksi niin todnäk ketjut on puhtaat. Yleensä vielä puhallan paineilmalla ketjut kuiviksi. Ja tähän ei sisälly mitään vuorokauden odotteluja. 
> 
> Jos olen pessyt koko voimansiirron noin niin kyllä ne on pysynyt rexillä puhtaana tai ainakin ihan normaalin pyörän pesun yhteydessä ne ketjutkin on taas kirkkaat. Jos taas olen lintsannut esim eturattaan tai kasetin pesussa niin vähän vähemmän puhtaana pysyy
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



jep mäntyöljytisle eli tärpätti ei liukene veteen ellei siinä ole jotain muuta seassa. Ja tuo on siitä viheliäistä ainetta että pinnasta riippuen jättää rasvaisen tuntuman.

----------


## Plus

> Tietämättönä kyselen, että miksi vahapohjaista jatketaan rexillä eikä vahapohjaisella. Tämä kombinaatio ollut monesti esillä



Rex on vahan ja öljyn seos. Squirt on vahan ja veden seos. Kotitekoiset kuumavahat ovat usein myöskin vahan ja öljyn seoksia, mutta eri suhteessa kuin Rex.

----------


## Qilty

> Tietämättönä kyselen, että miksi vahapohjaista jatketaan rexillä eikä vahapohjaisella. Tämä kombinaatio ollut monesti esillä



No omassa tapauksessa ihan siksi koska rexiä on hyllyssä ja parafiinipohjaista sekin. Sitä en tiedä onko sitä ketjussa enää kuuman vesipesun jälkeen kun ketjut menee uudestaan pataan, mutta ainakin tuntuu toimivan. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> jep mäntyöljytisle eli tärpätti ei liukene veteen ellei siinä ole jotain muuta seassa. Ja tuo on siitä viheliäistä ainetta että pinnasta riippuen jättää rasvaisen tuntuman.



Siis tärpätti ja mineraalitärpätti on eri aineita. Tärpätti on tuota mäntyöljystä tehtävää ja tärpätistä toki puhuttiin. 

Tässä kuitenkin varmaan ollut kyseessä mineraalitärpätti ja jotain öljynjalostuksen jätettä sekin on, joten ei varmaan tule yllätyksenä että se jättää öljyisen pinnan. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

^^ Ok. En itse asiassa ajetellut/tiennyt  tuota Rexin koostumusta. 
Ensiajatuksella luontevimmalta ilman tarkempaa tietoa tuntui pysytellä saman valmistajan tuotteiden kanssa
esim.
a) rex  ja jos haluaa vahamaisen pinnan niin päälle racedaytä
b) silcan hot wax + välivoitelu silcan super secret drip lubella

----------


## paaton

> ^^ Ok. En itse asiassa ajetellut/tiennyt  tuota Rexin koostumusta. 
> Ensiajatuksella luontevimmalta ilman tarkempaa tietoa tuntui pysytellä saman valmistajan tuotteiden kanssa
> esim.
> a) rex  ja jos haluaa vahamaisen pinnan niin päälle racedaytä
> b) silcan hot wax + välivoitelu silcan super secret drip lubella



Kyllä. Rex vaan tuntuu kovin nihkeästi saavan kuumavahaa markkinoille. Hophop foorumilaisille äkkiä palikat testiin.

----------


## Kuminauha

Ite käytän silcan hot melttiä ja super secrettiä, ei valittamista. Kerran kaudessa uppovahaus, sen jälkeen vaan super secrettiä.

----------


## Koheltaja

Pesin ketjut mineraalitärpätillä ja sen jälkeen jälkeen kuumaan veteen sekoitettua Korrek PP-cleania joka ei värjäytynyt yhtään, lopuksi ravistelu asetonissa ja ketjut odottamaan käsittelyä. Myös valopetrooli ja diesel on hyviä esipesuaineita jos on mahdollista lutrata niiden kanssa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jännä juttu: sen mukaan mitä olen sattunut kiinnostuneena lukemaan aine jolla saksalaiset uppovahaajat putsaavat ketjut öljystä on nimeltään "Waschbenzin" joka on ilmeisesti yhtä kuin meillä lakkabensiini eli mineraalitärpätti. Sikäläisessä systeemissä ketjut laitetaan likoon kurkkupurkkin tai käytetään ultraäänipesurissa kunnes mineraalitärpätti pysyy kirkkaana, mutta sen jälkeen ketjut vain kuivataan ai niiden annetaan kuivua. Toisin sanoen mahdollisia haihtumattomia jäämiä ei jollain toisella aineella pestä.

Ruotsissa sen sijaan - vaikka aine on sama eli lacknafta - ketjut lopuksi pestään vielä asetonilla tai rödspritillä, joka ymmärttäkseni on denaturoitua etanolia (eli meillä kai Sinol tai vastaava?).

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Rex on vahan ja öljyn seos. Squirt on vahan ja veden seos. Kotitekoiset kuumavahat ovat usein myöskin vahan ja öljyn seoksia, mutta eri suhteessa kuin Rex.



Mutta Squirtin vesi haihtuu ja jäljelle jää vaha (ja emulgaattori?), Rexistä ei haihdu kait mitään, vaan olomuoto säilyy vähän viskoosisena, kirkkaana nesteenä -tai ainakin sellaista mun domestique-pullosta tulee.

----------


## Qilty

> Mutta Squirtin vesi haihtuu ja jäljelle jää vaha (ja emulgaattori?), Rexistä ei haihdu kait mitään, vaan olomuoto säilyy vähän viskoosisena, kirkkaana nesteenä -tai ainakin sellaista mun domestique-pullosta tulee.



Kyllä se on vaaleaa, ei kirkasta. Rex siis. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Kyllä se on vaaleaa, ei kirkasta. Rex siis. 
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Sitten meillä on eri aineet. Mun Rex on kirkasta.

----------


## Plus

Domestiquen nokasta voi tulla ekaksi pari kirkasta tippaa, mutta kun kunnolla ravistaa ja vatkaa niin sit kyllä alkaa tulla paksumpaa ja valkoisempaa tavaraa…

----------


## K.Kuronen

^vähän se vaaleni ja kävi paksummaksi oikein ravistamalla. Ehkä mun satsissa on enemmän baby oilia, tai sitten jäykempi osa on tiukkana sedimenttinä pullon pohjalla -lampulla koitin tutkailla, mutta selvyyttä en saanut.

Kehitysehdotus: kirkas pullo, joka paljastaa mahdollisen erottumisen ja ravistuksen onnistumisen.

----------


## Bndit

> 3138696[/URL]]^vähän se vaaleni ja kävi paksummaksi oikein ravistamalla. Ehkä mun satsissa on enemmän baby oilia, tai sitten jäykempi osa on tiukkana sedimenttinä pullon pohjalla -lampulla koitin tutkailla, mutta selvyyttä en saanut.
> 
> Kehitysehdotus: kirkas pullo, joka paljastaa mahdollisen erottumisen ja ravistuksen onnistumisen.



 Peaty`s All Weatherissa on kirkas pullo ja bonuksena näppärä korkki, erittäin kätevä kokonaisuus.

----------


## #78

Työmatkapyörässä jonka ketjut on huonommalla hoidolla kuluu rullat väljäksi suht nopeasti ja vaihteiden vaihtaminen huononee vaikka mitatun pituuden perusteella venymää on vähän. Kuluttaakohan "väljä" ketju rattaita? Ketju on hg53 niin autaiskohan parempi ketju jos kuvitellaan hoidon olevan yhtä huonoa?
Nyt ketjulla ajettu pari tonnia ja rullissa aika paljon välystä. Voiteluaineena halpoja wet tai dry lubeja.

----------


## Qilty

> Työmatkapyörässä jonka ketjut on huonommalla hoidolla kuluu rullat väljäksi suht nopeasti ja vaihteiden vaihtaminen huononee vaikka mitatun pituuden perusteella venymää on vähän. Kuluttaakohan "väljä" ketju rattaita? Ketju on hg53 niin autaiskohan parempi ketju jos kuvitellaan hoidon olevan yhtä huonoa?
> Nyt ketjulla ajettu pari tonnia ja rullissa aika paljon välystä. Voiteluaineena halpoja wet tai dry lubeja.



Varsinkin ne laakerittomat rissat on väljiä jo uutena. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Laerppi

Tilasin ultraäänipesurin. Millä pesuaineilla ketjujen ja rattaiden puhdistus? Pinelineä joku suositteli

----------


## paaton

> Tilasin ultraäänipesurin. Millä pesuaineilla ketjujen ja rattaiden puhdistus? Pinelineä joku suositteli



Liuotin pesulla juu. Siristelet siellä jonkin tunnin ja tuon jälkeen puhdistat ketjut ja pakan normaalisti harjaamalla.

 Niillä pienillä edullisilla pesureilla ei tee oikein mitään. Kivahan siellä on ketjuja liotella, kuuluu komea surina, mutta samaan lopputulokseen pääsee jos tipauttaa ketjut lasipurkkiin.

----------


## MTB Engineer

Kannattaa sitten huomioida, että emäksiset pesuaineet poistavat ultraäänipesurissa alumiiniosista anodisoinnin. Mistäkö tiedän?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Kannattaa sitten huomioida, että emäksiset pesuaineet poistavat ultraäänipesurissa alumiiniosista anodisoinnin. Mistäkö tiedän?



Onko iskarihuollossa jääny romut pesuriin? 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Jotkuthan täällä usein siteeraavat sitä hippivainaata, Sheldon Brownia, ja kertovat kuinka ketjujen tehdasrasva on ylivertainen ketjujen voitelu verrattuna mihin tahansa voiteluaineeseen.

Minäpä sanon siihen, että KISSANPASKAT!

Otin oikein asiakseni kokeilla grävelin ketjuissa tuota. Äskeisen voimansiirtorempan yhteydessä vastoin tapojani en puhdistanut uusia ketjuja lainkaan ja voidellut jollain järkiaineella vaan laitoin sellaisenaan alle. Kitinätöntä ajelua kesti n. 140 kilometriä. Mikään ketjujen voitelutavara ei ole noin huonoa.

----------


## miz

Tein kuule ihan samat kun piti vaihtaa sekä cyckloon että maastopyörään ketjut. YBN gold sla 11- vaihteiset ketjut molempiin.
Maasturissa pyyhkäisin aina välillä, ja reilu 300 km jälkeen laitoin rexiä ekan kerran. Sillä ajoin vaan pakkasella ja vesikelillä, ei kuraa.

Cycklolla ne sitten olikin ekan lenkin jälkeen mustana ja täynnä hiekkaa ja paskaa kun oli kuraisempaa tietä. Pesua ja aineen vaihtoa..

----------


## marco1

Minulla toimii maasturissa sellainen että uusi ketju paikalleen, ketjun pinnan putsaus Sinolilla tms ja sen kuivuttua reilusti Holmenkolin Extreme Lubea päälle ja senkin annetaan kuivua (yön yli mielellään). 
Kelistä riippuen lenkin jälkeen voi putsata rätillä ja lisätä Lubea, useimmiten ei tarvitse. 

Tai no tämän kesänhän tämä enää toimii, sitten on Extreme Lubet loppu eikä lisää saa.

----------


## Uuppa

Mikäs olisi kustannustehokas aine ketjun siivoamiseen, ei jaksaisi jatkuvasti näitä 'erikois' ketjurasvanpoistajia hankkia koska löytyy varmaankin halvempia tuotteita tuohon tarkoitukseen. 

Ja voiteluun on mennyt wet lube ajatuksella että "tämäpä toimii aina" mutta se kerää niin paljon skeidaa kyytiin että haluaisin löytää jonkun siistimmän ratkaisun. Dry lube siis mielessä mutta, onko jotain suosituksia tähän, priorisoiden helppoa ylläpitoa eikä niinkään ultimaattista suorituskykyä. Tulee poljettua vaihtelevasti +/- 100km viikossa.

----------


## paaton

> Mikäs olisi kustannustehokas aine ketjun siivoamiseen, ei jaksaisi jatkuvasti näitä 'erikois' ketjurasvanpoistajia hankkia koska löytyy varmaankin halvempia tuotteita tuohon tarkoitukseen. 
> 
> Ja voiteluun on mennyt wet lube ajatuksella että "tämäpä toimii aina" mutta se kerää niin paljon skeidaa kyytiin että haluaisin löytää jonkun siistimmän ratkaisun. Dry lube siis mielessä mutta, onko jotain suosituksia tähän, priorisoiden helppoa ylläpitoa eikä niinkään ultimaattista suorituskykyä. Tulee poljettua vaihtelevasti +/- 100km viikossa.



No laitat jotain halpaa oikein ohutta öljyä, niin ketjuille riittää pelkkä pyyhkäisy tai vesipesu.

Esimerkiksi tämä on ihan ok.

https://www.xxl.fi/weldtite-tf2-perf...134551_1_style

----------


## Qilty

> Tein kuule ihan samat kun piti vaihtaa sekä cyckloon että maastopyörään ketjut. YBN gold sla 11- vaihteiset ketjut molempiin.
> Maasturissa pyyhkäisin aina välillä, ja reilu 300 km jälkeen laitoin rexiä ekan kerran. Sillä ajoin vaan pakkasella ja vesikelillä, ei kuraa.
> 
> Cycklolla ne sitten olikin ekan lenkin jälkeen mustana ja täynnä hiekkaa ja paskaa kun oli kuraisempaa tietä. Pesua ja aineen vaihtoa..



Siis laitat Rexiä ketjuun missä on öljyä?

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## miz

> Siis laitat Rexiä ketjuun missä on öljyä?
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



En, en kai niin sanonut?
Putsasin ne molemmat ketjut eka niin että lähtee kakka nivelistä. Toisessa liuotin + ultra, toisessa pelkkä liuotin.

Aikaisemmin kun käytin kakkakeleillä holmenkollia, niin sen kanssa toimi ihan hyvin kun pyyhki (ei uittanut seitsemässä eri astiassa) uudet ketjut liuottimella /asetonilla ennen voitelua.

Pari kertaa tuli mustaa kakkaa lenkin jälkeen, mutta parin putsauksen (pyyhkimällä) ja uusintavoitelun jälkeen ketju pysyi kirkkaana eikä kerännyt paskaa.

Toki holmenkolli on enemmän likaa keräävä kuin vaikkapa squirt, ja vaatii useammin puhdistusta. Rex domestique tuntuu olevan osapuilleen sama tältä osin holmenkollin kanssa.

Ei kai tämä mitään salatiedettä tai alkemiaa ole, ei ne tehdasrasvat siellä kauaa mukana pyöri kun pyyhkii alkuun isoimmat pois.

En jaksa enää näillä kokemuksilla askarrella noiden eri liuottimien kanssa, ketjun kestoonkaan sillä ei tunnu olevan juurikaan merkitystä verrattuna keliin missä ajaa. Paskassa kun ajaa niin ketjut on reilun tonnin jälkeen entiset vaikka miten niitä hölskyttelee ja hoivaa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Pari lenkkiä on koekäytössä ollut Squirt e-bike: varovaisen positiivinen vaikutelma kestävyydessä, mutta jotakin mustaa näyttäisi kertyvän enemmän, vaikka rättiin sekin jää, kun pyyhkii.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Dry lube siis mielessä mutta, onko jotain suosituksia tähän, priorisoiden helppoa ylläpitoa eikä niinkään ultimaattista suorituskykyä.



Muc-Off Dry Lube on mun valinta. Löytyy melkein joka pyöräkaupasta tai urheiluliikkestä. Ei sotke pahasti ja toimii ihan kelvollisesti. 

Pesuaineena olen käyttänyt Pineline Tehopesua, sitäkin löytää monesta tarvikeliikkestä, Puuilot yms. 

Eli olen päätynyt tuotteisiin joita on helposti saatavilla ja toimivat riittävän hyvin.

----------


## ViP

^ Joo ei jatkoon  :Leveä hymy:  Muutenkin oma vaikutelma kaikesta Muc-Offin kamasta on vähän nihkeä: kallista ja hienosti brändättyä, mutta toimivuus on vähän niin ja näin, ainakin hintaan nähden.

----------


## paaton

Hävisi tuo viesti yltä, kun yritin muokkailla.

 Mutta joo, olen uutterasti yrittänyt käyttää pois muc-offin keltaista helteisessä espanjassa. Toimii ehkä vartin, kun sen laittaa just ennen lenkkiä ketjuun. Ja se on pakko laittaa ennen lenkkiä, jotta se aiemmin laitettu aine pehmenee. Aika turhaa ainetta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ja minä olen käyttänyt tyytyväisenä jo monta vuotta.  :Hymy: 

Kyllä ketjuöljy pitää löytyä vaivattomasti jostain kotikylän kaupasta. Minä en jaksa lähteä tilailemaan sitä jostain erikoiskaupoista. Kyse on kuitenkin ihan arkisesta asiasta.

----------


## paaton

> Ja minä olen käyttänyt tyytyväisenä jo monta vuotta. 
> 
> Kyllä ketjuöljy pitää löytyä vaivattomasti jostain kotikylän kaupasta. Minä en jaksa lähteä tilailemaan sitä jostain erikoiskaupoista. Kyse on kuitenkin ihan arkisesta asiasta.



Juu, niin löytyykin, vaihda ehdottomasti sellaiseen. Moni ohut öljy on ihan toimivaa kamaa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt meni sarkasmi hiukan ohi. Ei mun tarvi öljyä vaihtaa, Muc-Off Dry Lube toimii riittävän hyvin ja sitä saa helposti. Täällä Tampereellakin varmaan yli 10 kaupasta.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

No eihän muc off dry lube ole öljyä. En itseasiassa edes tiedä mitä se on. Ei nimittäin ole vahaakaan. 

Ohut öljy toimii oikeasti selvästi paremmin mitä tuo.

----------


## Bndit

Muc offin dry lube on parasta mitä maastopyörän ketjuun voi laittaa, ihan sama on öljyä vai ei  :Hymy:

----------


## antsa_m

Olen seuraillu tätä voitelu keskustelua,ja tässäkin erillaisia näkemyksiä,,ja mikä niistä sitten on se paras ja voitelevin,siitä on aika monta vaihtoehtoa. Ehkä on ollu juttua mutta,mitä ollaan mieltä ketjujen ns kuumaöljy voitelusta. Mie olen kylvettäny ketjun uudesta lähtien kuumassa öljyssä, ensin tietty puhdistan ne liuotin aineella tai bensalla, ja sitten kattilaan kuumaan öljyyn,kun oljy melkein kiehuu siinä kun ne muutaman minuutin kylpee ja sen jälkeen antaa jäähtyä,ja rätillä kuivaa liiiata öljyt pois, niin pitäs olla ketju voideltuna. Öljynä olen käyttänyt samaa oljyä jota käytetään autojen vetopyörästöissä,,elikkä 80-90W. Se miten kukakin ketjuja hoitaa, siinä on monta tapaa,,tää miun tapa ei lienen niitä helpompia,mutta se on perua jo vuosikymmenten takaa,ja hajuhaittaa siitä ainakin saa aikaiseksi,mutta ketju tuntuu kyllä tosi liukkaalle,ja jos se öljy on riittävän voitelukykyinen sinne auton vetopyörästöihin,uskoisin sen ominaisuuksien riittävän pyörän ketjuihinkin.Mie kierrätän ketjuja kahdella ketjulla,omaa puuhasteluahan siinä on mutta,pyöräily on muutakin kun pelkkää ajamista,ainakin minusta.

----------


## Aakoo

Muc offin tuotteet tuoksuivat hyvälle ja olivat kivan värisiä, mutta eivät varsinaisesti vakuuttaneet voiteluaineina.

----------


## Nikkke

Itse voiteluun sen enempää kantaa ottamatta olen ihmetellyt kun toiset sanoo että X voiteluaine sotkee ja toisilla taas ei sotke lainkaan. 

Havahduin tähän viime leirillä jossa minulla ja toverilla oli molemmilla uudet ketjut reissuun lähdettäessä, molemmilla tehdasrasvat puhdistettuna ja täysin sama voiteluaine. About viikko kun oltiin ajeltu kaikki lenkit yhdessä sateettomassa kelissä niin minulla oli ketju täysin puhdas ja kaverilla läpeensä musta. Toisista ketjuista vaan ilmeisesti irtoaa niin paljon enemmän enemmän sitä hiukkaspölyä metallista että tekee ketjun mustaksi vaikkei itse voiteluaineessa olisi mitään vikaa.

EDIT: En tiedä onko harhaluuloa vai mitä mutta tästä oppineena en käytä kuin yhtä tiettyä ketjua pyörissäni. Ikinä ei tarvi käyttää puhdistukseen mitään aineita, riittää kun pyyhkäsee puhtaalla rätillä lenkin jälkeen, oli sitten kuivaa tai sadekeliä.

----------


## duris

> Itse voiteluun sen enempää kantaa ottamatta olen ihmetellyt kun toiset sanoo että X voiteluaine sotkee ja toisilla taas ei sotke lainkaan. 
> 
> Havahduin tähän viime leirillä jossa minulla ja toverilla oli molemmilla uudet ketjut reissuun lähdettäessä, molemmilla tehdasrasvat puhdistettuna ja täysin sama voiteluaine. About viikko kun oltiin ajeltu kaikki lenkit yhdessä sateettomassa kelissä niin minulla oli ketju täysin puhdas ja kaverilla läpeensä musta. Toisista ketjuista vaan ilmeisesti irtoaa niin paljon enemmän enemmän sitä hiukkaspölyä metallista että tekee ketjun mustaksi vaikkei itse voiteluaineessa olisi mitään vikaa.
> 
> EDIT: En tiedä onko harhaluuloa vai mitä mutta tästä oppineena en käytä kuin yhtä tiettyä ketjua pyörissäni. Ikinä ei tarvi käyttää puhdistukseen mitään aineita, riittää kun pyyhkäsee puhtaalla rätillä lenkin jälkeen, oli sitten kuivaa tai sadekeliä.



Shimanon ketjuissa ainakin 105 ja Ultegra on eroa. 105 on Siltec pinnoita vaan sisäpuolella ja Ultegralla myös ulkopuolella. Ultegran ketjut pysyneet itellä huomattavasti paremmin puhtaamman näköisenä

----------


## Bndit

Pitäisi varmaan olla kolme eri ketjunvoitelukeskustelua. Maantie, Maasto ja arkipyöräily, kaikilla on kumminkin hyvin erilaiset käyttötarkoitukset ja ajo-olosuhteet...  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Tuo muc-offin keltainen dry lube on sen vuoksi hyvä, että se lähtee ketjusta mahdollisimman vikkelään pois, eikä kerää moskaa. Kandee oikeasti koettaa oikein ohutta öljyä tilalle. Pääsee halvemmalla ja lopputulos on parempi.

Esimerkiksi tämä on aivan toimivaa, eikä kerää likaa. Näitä löytyy monelta valmistajalta. 

https://www.xxl.fi/weldtite-tf2-perf...34551_1_style?

----------


## Nikkke

> https://www.xxl.fi/weldtite-tf2-perf...34551_1_style?



Halpaa ainakin on jossei muuta. Jotenkin olen noista vahapohjaisista innostunut viimesen parin vuoden aikana. Nyt ollut käytössä Ceramicspeedin UFO DRIP. Tuote on hyvää, pitää ketjun puhtaana mutta kulutuskestävyydessä on toivomisen varaa. Ajattelin seuraavaksi testata tuota silcan uutta(?) ketjuvahaa, jos ei tunnu hyvältä niin todennäköisesti palaan Ceramicspeediin.

----------


## paaton

Juu, tuo weldite ei paljoa eroa vahapohjaisista märässä kelissä. Eli on tosiaan niin ohkaista, että poistuu ketjusta vikkelään. Mutta ei sitten sotkekkaan. Pelkkä vesipesu ja rätillä pyyhkiminen riittää. Ostin tuota muutaman litran 10e/l hintaan wiggleltä.

----------


## Bndit

Itselle on tärkeää että ketjuöljykin on ympäristöystävällistä ja biohajoavaa kun jää joko luontoon tai menee sadevesiviemäristä mereen.

----------


## Kuminauha

EDIT: ei sittenkään mitään...

----------


## Lovejoy

Tehtyäni paluun lajin pariin käytin alkuun Shimanon wet- ja dry lubea sekä yllä mainittua welditen all weatheria . Sittemmin innostuin kokeilemaan villimpiä vaihtoehtoja ja päädyin hydrauliöjyihin, alkuun 32, mutta 46 osottautui käytön myötä paremmaksi. Öljynä mielestäni toimivampi, kuin aiemmin mainitut fillarikohtaiset. Voitelu kestää tovin ja nätillä annostelulla ketjut pysyy yllättävän puhtaana. Gravelissa ketjut on mennyt rapia 3000 kilometrin jälkeen vaihtorajalle. Ajo on ollut sekalaista ja pyörä on liikkunut keväästä syksyyn kelillä kuin kelillä. Hydrauliöljy on ollut parisen vuotta käytössä.

Nyt olen innostunut testailemaan kahdessa pyörässä Rexiä ja ainakin toisessa fillarissa ketju on ollut aika musta lenkkien jälkeen. Siihen voi vaikuttaa se, että tein alkupuhdistuksen ainoastaan ketjupesurilla ja huljuttelemalla isopropanolilla. Toiseen tein perusteellisemman putsin ja täytyy jatkossa seurata onko eroa. Ideana olisi, jos näillä toisen tyyppisillä voiteilla saisi lisää kilometrejä irti ketjuista.

Hyllyssä odottaa myös Banana Slipin Tungsten all weatheriä pari purkkia ja tarkoitus oli maasturiin ottaa testiin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Seuraavaksi täysin epätieteellistä haihattelua sadepäivän ratoksi:

************* HAIHATTELU ALKAA ***************************

Purin kahden eri valmistajan ajosta poistetut ketjut ja vertailin sivulevyjen rakennetta. Ylinnä ulomman levyn sisäpuoli ja alempana sisemmän levyn ulkopinta ja sisäpinta. Toisen valmistajan rakenteessa on yksi epäjatkuvuuskohta, jonka toinen on pyöristänyt. Näin täyden maallikon silmin epäjatkuvuuskohta on voiteluaineelle hankalampi ylittää.



*************** HAIHATTELU PÄÄTTYY *******************************

----------


## lapanen007

Kellään tietoa mitähän on tapahtunut Holmenkol Extreme Lubelle, kun näyttää myyjät ei oota kauppaavan?

----------


## vihtis83

> Kellään tietoa mitähän on tapahtunut Holmenkol Extreme Lubelle, kun näyttää myyjät ei oota kauppaavan?



Tähän ketjuun on viime syksynä kirjoitettu seuraavanlainen selitys:





> Varmana tietona voin sanoa, että extremen valmistus on lopetettu, syynä lienee se nanocombound. Mun mielestä toistaiseksi parasta tavaraa. Todella huonolla hoidolla xx1 ketjut ja takapakka kesti 9000km, ja jäivät vielä pahan päivän varalle.

----------


## lapanen007

Kiitokset. Pitänee alkaa metsästämään korvaavaa tuotetta

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Pari lenkkiä on koekäytössä ollut Squirt e-bike: varovaisen positiivinen vaikutelma kestävyydessä, mutta jotakin mustaa näyttäisi kertyvän enemmän, vaikka rättiin sekin jää, kun pyyhkii.



e-bike on edelleen ollut käytössä ja tuntuma on, että kestävyys on parempi perus-Squirtiin verrattuna.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt yksi tyhmä ja asiaton kysymys. 

Miksi nähdään vaivaa sen eteen että ketjujen voiteluväli olisi useita satoja kilometrejä? Mutta sitten samaan aikaan on normaalia jos tubeless-renkaan paineet pitää tsekata ennen jokaista lenkkiä. 

Miksi tavallista ja helppoa ketjunvoitelua pidetään niin mörkönä?   :Hymy: .  :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

> Nyt yksi tyhmä ja asiaton kysymys. 
> 
> Miksi nähdään vaivaa sen eteen että ketjujen voiteluväli olisi useita satoja kilometrejä? Mutta sitten samaan aikaan on normaalia jos tubeless-renkaan paineet pitää tsekata ennen jokaista lenkkiä. 
> 
> Miksi tavallista ja helppoa ketjunvoitelua pidetään niin mörkönä?  .



En tiedä. Olisiko vaikka siksi, että ketjujen putsaus ja voitelu joka lenkin jälkeen on työläämpää kuin renkaiden pumppaus lenkille lähtiessä. Paineiden tarkistus ja tarvittaessa pumppaushan tehdään joka tapauksessa ennen jokaista lenkkiä. Eli tällöin on kyseessä kysyjän väärä vastakkainasettelu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Nyt yksi tyhmä ja asiaton kysymys. 
> Miksi nähdään vaivaa sen eteen että ketjujen voiteluväli olisi useita satoja kilometrejä?



Jotta voi kiertää Vätternin ilman ketjujen pesua ja voitelua? Sitten ne pitkät kuntoajot olisi vielä lisäksi, joita ei tule ajettua, mutta kaiketi kaikki yhteen putkeen ajettavat olisi mukava ajaa ilman voimansiirtohuoltoa.

----------


## paaton

> Nyt yksi tyhmä ja asiaton kysymys. 
> 
> Miksi nähdään vaivaa sen eteen että ketjujen voiteluväli olisi useita satoja kilometrejä? Mutta sitten samaan aikaan on normaalia jos tubeless-renkaan paineet pitää tsekata ennen jokaista lenkkiä. 
> 
> Miksi tavallista ja helppoa ketjunvoitelua pidetään niin mörkönä?  .



No sen ketjuvoitelun olisi hyvä kestää sen yhden pitkän märän gravell lenkin verran. Näin ei todellakaan ole.

Jos ajelee vain lyhkäisi lenkkejä, niin tuohonhan kelpaa mikä vaan.

----------


## lai

Vanhat varastot White lightning clean ridea on loppu. Onko kukaan nähnyt myynnissä kotimaassa tai EU kaupassa. Jenkeistä saisi tilaamalla.

----------


## misopa

Itehän nämä pitäisi tietysti testata (että sopiiko omaan käyttöön), mutta onko kellään kokemusta Dynamicin Speed Potion Waxista? Kesto ja sotku kiinnostaa. Nyt käytössä Squirt ja kestoa saisi olla hiukan enemmän graveliin, maastossa tuo on ollut ihan riittävä. Unboundin tämän vuoden voittajalla oli tuo Speed Potion käytössä, mutta nuo kaverit on muutenkin omassa kategoriassa, joten taviskäyttäjän kokemuksetkin kiinnostaisi.

----------


## Plus

ZFC:n perinpohjainen testiraportti Rex Black Diamondista (ja Race Day Spraystä) nyt julkistettu:

https://zerofrictioncycling.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/Lubricant-detail-review-Rex-Black-Diamond-detail-review-v4.pdf

Sisältää paljon hyvää pohdintaa ja voiteluvinkkejä. Mielenkiintoista on mm. se, että pidempään käytettäessä Black Diamond tulee Domestiqueta edullisemmaksi, voimansiirron pienemmästä kulumisesta johtuen. Tämän takia BD on ZFC:n voitelusuositus myös sähköpyöriin.

----------


## marco1

Hätäinen luku kokousten ohessa ja omat tulkinnat:
-Bläk diamond tuottaa mustaa möhnää ketjuun mutta se on ok
-Kuivalla kestää valtavan pitkään
-Useimmat laittaa ainetta liikaa
-Toimii maastossa, varsinkin kuivalla hyvin jos ei halua uppovahata

jotenkin noin?

----------


## Lovejoy

Kevään testaillut parissa pyörässä Rexin Domestiqueta sekä Banana Slipin All Weather Tungstenia. Tällä testijaksolla olen enemmän tykästynyt Banana Slipin tuotteeseen. Ketju vaikuttaisi pysyvän tuolla puhtaampana. Voitelun kesto ehkä Rexin kanssa samaa luokkaa n. 200-300 km sekalaisessa ajossa. Kunnon vesisateessa ajoa en ole vielä Banana Slipillä päässyt suorittamaan, mutta olettaisin ettei vahapohjaisena mikään paras ratkaisu ole. Hyvänä puolena voisi myös ajatella sen, että voiteluaine imeytyy nopeasti eli voi ennen lenkkiä laittaa lisäyksen ja lähteä lähes suoraan ajelemaan. Ikävin puoli on ollut se, että Banana Slip saattaa välillä jämähtää pulloon. On kyllä pulloa puristamalla ja sitten ravistelemalla alkanut taas pelittämään, ilmeisesti tekee kalvon voiteluaineen päälle, jos pullo on hyllyssä tovin.

----------


## frnkr

Mikäs on foorumilaisten tuomio ketjun likaantumisesta BD vs Squirt maantiekäytössä? Jakautuuko mielipide kahtia vai onko toinen siistimpi kuin toinen? ??

----------


## paaton

Mä tykkään enemmän Black Diamondista. Sotkee mukamas enemmän, eli käteen jää likaa jos hinkkaa ketjua, mutta on helpompi käytössä. Sitä töhnää ei kerry vaihtajan rulliin.

----------


## JackOja

Mun Squirtti on jotenkin omituista kun ole huomannut tuota usein mainitsemaasi töhnää/jankkia/whatever.

----------


## Kanuuna

^ Sama täällä. Ehkä käytän tököttiä jotenkin väärin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tunnustan kuuluvani niihin jotka joutuvat pyyhkimään töhnää rissoista, Black Diamondia en ole vielä raaskinut kokeillakaan, mutta Squirtin (silloin kun se oli Extremeä) ja Rexin Domestiquen välillä en tässä suhteessa ole huomannut minkäänlaista eroa.

Molempia olen laittanut pisara per nivel -periaatteella ketjun yläpuoliseen eli siis kampia taaksepäin pyöritettäessä ensiksi pakan ja rissojen suuntaan liikkuvaan osaan. 

Pitää kokeilla vaikuttaisiko rissojen pyyhkiminen ennen ensimmäistä lenkkiä jotenkin. Nyt olen vain kevyesti pyyhkinyt ketjun (ja senkin vasta seuraavana päivänä, jos sillä on erkitystä).

----------


## tchegge_

Itse olen laittanut sen squirtin alapuolen ketjulle ja koittanut pyöräyttää sitä nivelrinkulaa samalla vähän. En kyllä tunnista tuota karstoittumista

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## MTB Engineer

Rissat kannattaa pyyhkiä kun aine on vielä juoksevaa niin ei kerää lenkillä sitten töhnää. Voitelu kannattaa myös tehdä hyvissä ajoin ennen lenkkiä, eikä juuri ennen lähtöä.

----------


## frnkr

Kiitoksia vastauksista. Mikäs on sitten paras keino töhnän irroittamiseen rissoista - jos sitä on sinne kertynyt? Rätti päätyy herkästi ketjun ja rissan väliin. 

Kauan tuon Squirtin tai BD:n pitäisi kuivua ennen lenkkejä ja kumpi sotkee vähemmän jos sade yllättää?

----------


## Firlefanz

> Rissat kannattaa pyyhkiä kun aine on vielä juoksevaa niin ei kerää lenkillä sitten töhnää. Voitelu kannattaa myös tehdä hyvissä ajoin ennen lenkkiä, eikä juuri ennen lähtöä.



Jälkimmäiseen neuvoon on ihan pakko vastata: "Ihanko totta?"  En mitenkään suostu uskomaan että tähän ketjuun on kirjoittanut tai sitä edes lukenut yksikään fillaristi, joka voitelisi ketjut juuri ennen lenkille lähtöä.

Toisekseen voisin väittää että ainakin mainitsemissani aineissa on se mainio puoli että ne todella lähtevät pyyhkimällä, teki sen sitten heti tai vasta seuraavana päivänä tai 300 km ajon jälkeen.

----------


## marco1

> En mitenkään suostu uskomaan että tähän ketjuun on kirjoittanut tai sitä edes lukenut yksikään fillaristi, joka voitelisi ketjut juuri ennen lenkille lähtöä.



Uskoisin että joudut tässä pettymään ja uskomaan kanssavoitelijoista myös tämän synkän puolen.





> Kiitoksia vastauksista. Mikäs on sitten paras keino töhnän irroittamiseen rissoista - jos sitä on sinne kertynyt? Rätti päätyy herkästi ketjun ja rissan väliin.



Sellainen harja jossa pitkät harjakset, voi olla sellainen voimansiirron putsausharjakin joita on näkynyt marketeissa muutamalla eurolla viime aikoina.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Kiitoksia vastauksista. Mikäs on sitten paras keino töhnän irroittamiseen rissoista - jos sitä on sinne kertynyt? Rätti päätyy herkästi ketjun ja rissan väliin.



Kangaspalan kulmakin riittää. Ja jos rätti tai vastaava menee ketjun ja rissan väliin, sehän irtoaa helposti sopivaan suuntaan pyörittämällä tai ketjua hiean nostamalla.

Mutta olen netissä nähnyt rissojen putsaamissen käytettävän ruuvimeisselin päätäkin, Mikä tahansa sopiva käynee, jäätelötikusta muoviveitseen.

Kuivumiselle ei kai ole määriteltyä vähimmäisaikaa, mutta yön yli kuivumista on muistaakseni suositeltu eikä se pienellä etukäteissuunnittelulla - tai sillä periaatteella että lenkin jälkeen huolletaan ensin pyörä ja vasta sitten ajaja - kovin hankalaksi yleensä muodostu.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Itse olen laittanut sen squirtin alapuolen ketjulle ja koittanut pyöräyttää sitä nivelrinkulaa samalla vähän. En kyllä tunnista tuota karstoittumista



Kappas! Olen täysin varma että omaksuin tavan laittaa voidetta "on top" jostain netistä lukemani ja näkemäni perusteella (ja havaittuani sen mielestäni toimivaksi tavaksi), mutta nyt löydän vain ohjeita ja kuvia joissa tipat laitetaan alapuolella!

Tai yksi sentään löytyi, joskaan ei se sama:





> “Apply lube to the top of the chain while backpedaling. You can rest your hand and keep it steady against the seat stay as you drip the lube onto the chain. Drip it on just before the chain hits the cassette. What I try to do is let the rollers pull the chain lube out of the bottle. That gives me less than a single drop of lube on each and every roller. Basically, I’m trying to apply as little as possible as quickly as possible.”

----------


## Firlefanz

> Uskoisin että joudut tässä pettymään ja uskomaan kanssavoitelijoista myös tämän synkän puolen.



Aivan varmasti sellaisia fillaristeja on olemassa, mutta en oikein usko että he kuuluvat Fillarifoorumin lukijoihin tai jos kuuluvat, että heitä tämä ketju kiinnostaisi niin paljon että he sitä edes avaisivat.

Mutta uskostahan tässä on kyse eikä tiedosta, ei ainakaan tutkitusta.


Anyway, lisätään tähän vielä se Rexin Domestiuen käyttöohjeista löytyvä kohta, jossa neuvotaan: 



> Levitä ja tasoita voiteluainetta ketjun pinnalla sormella, parantaaksesi sen tunkeutumista ketjun sisään.



Eli tcheggen tapaan pyöräytetään niveliä hiukan. Itse olen tämän onnistunut ohittamaan (ja luottanut siihen että aine kyllä tunkeutuu ketjun sisään niiden muutaman voitelun jälkeisen hitaan kammenpyörittelykierroksen aikana.

----------


## MRe

> Mun Squirtti on jotenkin omituista kun ole huomannut tuota usein mainitsemaasi töhnää/jankkia/whatever.



Sama juttu. Siirryin kokonaan squirtin käyttäjäksi kaikissa pyörissä. Muc-off on hirveää jankkia, kuin myös Rex. Rissat putsaan ruuvimeisselillä/kuusiokololla. Mikä nyt sattuu kulloinkin olemaan lähinnä. Ehkä kerran vuoteen sitten isompi savotta.

----------


## Kanuuna

Itse voitelen ketjut aina ilman vetoa elikkäs ketju pois pyörästä ja pöydälle pitkäkseen. Jotenkin kuvittelen mömmön leviävän paremmin ympäri ketjua, kun ei ole vetoa mihinkään suuntaan. Paitsi painovoima.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Muc-off on hirveää jankkia, kuin myös Rex.



Nämä kokemuserot on kyllä jänniä. Joku saa aineen pelaamaan hienosti, ja kohta toinen hakkuu sen saman tuotteen. Varmaan molemmat on ihan oikeassa, mutta mistä se oikein johtuu? Onko erot pelkässä annostelu/käyttö tyylissä, vai onko ajomaastot ja ajotavat niin erilaiset.  Ihan kiinnostava juttu.

Itse olen tyytyväinen Muc-Off Dry Luben käyttäjä. Ehkä viikon-kahden (50-100 km) välein laitan pienen tipan joka rissaan erikseen, ja aika pian sen jälkeen pyyhin rätillä raivokkaasti hangaten kaiken ylimääräisen pois.  :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

"Joka rissaan" yllä oli tietysti lapsus.

Rohkenen vastata MRe:n puolesta tai siis luulen että hän tarkotti Muc-Offin Wet Lubea.

Samalla haluan ylläkuvatussa hengessä protestoida mitä voimakkaammin: Rexin Domestique ei ole hirveää jankkia silloinkaan kun sitä - käyttäjän virheestä tai muusta, toistaiseksi selvittämättä jääneestä syystä johtuen - kertyy rissoihin, sillä ketjuun sitä ei kerry ja rissat on äärommäisen helppo puhdistaa eli Domestique ei niin sanotusti jämähdä kiiinni. 

(Toisin kuin esimerkiksi edellä mainittu Muc-Offin tuote, jota voisi antaa lahjaksi pahimmalle vihamiehelleen siinä tapauksessa että tämä sattuisi olemaan fillaristi.)


PS Koska jaksan kitistä ja jankuttaa, muistutan ettei ole mitään järkeä puhua viikoista eikä vuosista silloin kun puhutaan asioista joissa merkitystä on vain kilometreillä. (Tai, no, tietysti joskus myös olosuhteilla...) Yksi ajaa viikonloppuna sen mitä toinen kahdessa viikossa ja kolmas kuukaudessa sen mitä neljäs yhdessä kaudessa.

----------


## Kulkuri

Mielestäni tippavahan saa tunkeutumaan ketjun sisuksiin riittävän hyvin, kun pyörittää kampia heti aineen levittämisen jälkeen riittävän pitkään. Mulla on tapana pyöritellä kampia joitakin kymmeniä kertoja, minkä jälkeen ketjua sivusuunnassa taivutellessa alkaa tirahdella pieniä valkoisia pisaroita ketjun sisempien ja ulompien levyjen välistä. Tuonne päästäkseen voiteluaineen on täytynyt kulkeutua rullan alle, sieltä sisempien levyjen ja tapin väliin ja edelleen sisempien ja ulompien levyjen väliin. Eli suurin piirtein sinne minne pitääkin.

----------


## JKO17

Silcan vinkki on myös tuo yläpuolelta voitelu, ketjut ristiin, taaksepäin pyörittely  ja hierontaa perään.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kiitos! Ehdin jo luulla että koko juttu oli omassa päässä syntynyt muistiharha tai että olin luottanut sokeasti johonkin joltain huuhaasivulta lukemaani :Cool: 

https://saddleback.co.uk/blogs/journ...be-application






PS Dang! Ensimmäiset kaksi minuuttia videosta voi ohittaa, mutta sitten: ainetta kyllä laitetaan "to top of rollers", mutta ketjun alapuoliseen eli kampia taaksepäin pyöritettäessä eteenpäin kulkevaan osaan :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Situm

Viimeksi voitelin ketjut tänään ottaessani fillarin kontista ennen lenkkiä. Hienoisena nauhana ketjun ulko-ja sisäpuolelle, sekä hiukan rattaisiin. Ajelin kilsan verran vaihtaen vaihteita ylös ja alas. Ja sitten ei kun petikkoon rymyämään. 
Edellinen voitelu tuli tehtyä ennen lenkkiä joku 30h sitten samalla tavalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## tchegge_

Oikeasti perusteellinen kaveri sorvauttaisi omat niveltapit joissa rasvanipat ja voitelukanavat, sitten vaan pikkuprässillä tavaraa sisään 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## paaton

Rex bd menee paljon helpommin ketjuun kuumana. Kannattaakin ehkä lämmittää ketjut toholla ensin, jos fillaria ei saa kuumaan aurinkoon.

----------


## Jeesu

> Viimeksi voitelin ketjut tänään ottaessani fillarin kontista ennen lenkkiä. Hienoisena nauhana ketjun ulko-ja sisäpuolelle, sekä hiukan rattaisiin. Ajelin kilsan verran vaihtaen vaihteita ylös ja alas. Ja sitten ei kun petikkoon rymyämään. 
> Edellinen voitelu tuli tehtyä ennen lenkkiä joku 30h sitten samalla tavalla.



Reilusti on yleensä hyvä, mutta ketjun sisus on se, mikä kaipaa voitelua. Kaikki ketjun ulkopinnalla, rattailla ym oleva voiteluaine kerää turhaa likaa. Eli itse välttäisin viimeiseen asti rattaiden ja ketjun sivujen öljyämistä.

----------


## MRe

> Rohkenen vastata MRe:n puolesta tai siis luulen että hän tarkotti Muc-Offin Wet Lubea.



Juu, wet lube. Squirt toimii, vaikkei edes pyyhi ylimääräisiä pois. Öljyän ketjut ja jätän sen vahan kuivumaan. Siltikään ei rissat kerää mitään ylimääristä.

----------


## Teemu H

> Jotta voi kiertää Vätternin ilman ketjujen pesua ja voitelua?



Pakko tunnustaa, että tänä vuonna aamuyön sade huuhtoi Squirt lubet pois ketjuistani. Viimeisellä satkulla kitinää alkoi jo kuulua häiritsevästi. Minulla oli kyllä minipullo Squirtia pakattu mukaan matkalaukkuun juuri tämän varalle, mutta senpä jätin majapaikalle  :Nolous:   :Nolous: 

Onneksi en ollut ainoa, melkoista sinfoniaa siellä ketjuilla vinguteltiin.

----------


## jalkkis

> Juu, wet lube. Squirt toimii, vaikkei edes pyyhi ylimääräisiä pois. Öljyän ketjut ja jätän sen vahan kuivumaan. Siltikään ei rissat kerää mitään ylimääristä.



Eikös Squirtin kanssa pidäkin toimia juuri noin, eli antaa kuivua ilman pyyhkimistä? Vahaahan se kait on?

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

Squirtillä rissat ja rattaat pysyvät kohtuullisen puhtaana, kun voitelun jälkeen pyörittää hetken ja pyyhkii rätillä rissoista ja rattaista ylimäärän pois ja antaa kuivua täysin. Itse en pese Squirtillä voideltua ketjua muulla kuin vedellä huuhtelemalla ja pesun jälkeen pyörittämällä rätin läpi. Jos tuntuu tarvetta puhdistukseen, niin Squirtiä ketjuun ja pyöritys heti rätin läpi ja toisto tarvittaessa.

Kaikki pesuaineet ja ketjupesurit ovat oman uskonkappaleen mukaan turhia ja jopa haitallisia: Squirt ja pesuaineet eivät sovi yhteen, Squirtin on annettava kerääntyä ketjuun ja sylkeä ylimäärä lian kanssa ulos ja tielle.

Squirtin mustumisen voisi ehkä nähdä kahdella tavalla: joko se imee lian itseensä ja muodostaa hiomatahnan, tai sitoo hienojakoisen pölyn ja siirtää sen aikanaan mukanaan ketjusta ulos (=mustia vahakikkaroita ketjussa, vrt. auton moottoriöljyn liuottavat ominaisuudet). Itse kallistun tällä hetkellä jälkimmäiselle kannalle.

Omasta mielestäni Squirt on parhaimmillaan silloin, kun ajokertoja ei ole päivittäin ja kerralla ajettu matka on lyhyttä pidempi: ennen jokaista ajoa ketju on voideltu ja on saanut kuivua. 

Hätävoiteluun reissussa on IPA-parafiiniseos pienessä pullossa ja katkaistu pieni suti: kuivuu käytännössä heti ja jättää jälkeen liukkaan parafiinin. Testit ovat tosin vielä vähän kesken.

----------


## pequ

Itse olen voidellut ihan auton moottoriöljyllä maantiepyörän ketjun joka lenkin jälkeen. Ennen lenkille lähtöä pyyhkinyt liiat öljyt pois. Ketjut on kestäneet ja toimineet todella hyvin. Maantiepyörällä ajetaankin kuivissa ja suht puhtaissa olosuhteissa, maastossa varmaan pitää olla eri aineet.

----------


## jalkkis

^Vertailun vuoksi, ajan yhdellä vahauskerralla (ja vahana vain bilteman kynttilä) 450-500km maantietä.

----------


## pequ

Ok, minulla menee lenkin jälkeen noin 3 minuuttia putsaukseen ja voiteluun ??.

----------


## MRe

> Muc-off on hirveää jankkia, kuin myös Rex.



Jahs… eipä ollut Rex, vaan Holmenkol Performance… tekeeköhän nyt vanhalla miehellä muisti tepposet, kun eikös tuota ole kehuttu?

----------


## Firlefanz

Normaalikansalainen ei saa kolmessa minuutissa öljypulloa ja rättiä edes esille, saati että saisi fillarin paikkaan missä työn tekee ja paikan valmiiksi ja siivotuksi ja fillarin säilytystilaan.

Millä haluan sanoa että on asioita, jotka vaikuttavat siihen millaisiksi itse kunkin prioriteetit ja (tässä) parhaaksi kokemat voitelumenetelmät muodostuvat.


Itsestäänselvyyksiähän nämä jutut ovat, mutta kovin usein ne tuntuvat foorumikeskusteluissa unohtuvan. (Huom! En nyt tarkoita että erityisesti tai edes ollenkaan juuri nyt ja tässä.)

----------


## Firlefanz

> Jahs… eipä ollut Rex, vaan Holmenkol Performance… tekeeköhän nyt vanhalla miehellä muisti tepposet, kun eikös tuota ole kehuttu?



Ei kun se kehuttu oli Holmenkol LubeExtreme (joka poistui valikoimista). Performance on ihan eri aine.


PS Totean vaan tähän että se on kovin harmillista että foorumilla kokeneetkin fillaristit puhuvat esimerkiksi vain Holmenkolista, Rexistä tai Squirtistä nimeämättä tuotetta sen tarkemmin, vaikka hyvin tietävät että valmistajalla on niitä useampiakin ja ominaisuuksiltaan poikkeavia. (Olen luullakseni itsekin joskus syyllistynyt tähän...)

----------


## MRe

^ookoo. Mikähän olisi SE kosteiden/märkien kelien öljy, joka ei heti tekisi hirveää jankkia? Tietysti jos niillä ajaa kuivalla ja pölyisellä tiellä, niin lopputulos on selvä. Mutta hakusessa myös öljy, mikä pitää ruosteen loitolla.

P.S. muistaako jonnet mikä/mitä jankki on? Itse opin sen aikanaan Päätalon Iijoki-sarjasta…

----------


## JKO17

Jos en olisi siirtynyt vahaukseen, niin olisin kokeillut Silcan Synergeticiä Rexin ohessa. ZFC testissä hyvä kaikilta osin, Rexiä heikompi kuivissa keleissä mutta märissä parempi. Jos  oikein tulkitsen.

----------


## pequ

> Normaalikansalainen ei saa kolmessa minuutissa öljypulloa ja rättiä edes esille, saati että saisi fillarin paikkaan missä työn tekee ja paikan valmiiksi ja siivotuksi ja fillarin säilytystilaan.
> 
> Millä haluan sanoa että on asioita, jotka vaikuttavat siihen millaisiksi itse kunkin prioriteetit ja (tässä) parhaaksi kokemat voitelumenetelmät muodostuvat



Toki näin, kerroinpahan vain oman tyylini voidella ketjun. Itselläni on ulkovarasto jossa säilytän muitakin pyöriäni. Kun tulen lenkiltä, nostan pyörän seinätelineeseen, nappaan hyllyltä rätin ja öljypullon ja pyöritän hetken kampia. 3 minuuttiakin on ehkä yläkanttiin. 

Yksinkertaisesta asiasta ei kannata tehdä liian vaikeaa, ketjut eivät kestä ikuisesti vaikka niitä voitelisi kuinka hienolla ja kalliilla käärmeöljyllä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^Vertailun vuoksi, ajan yhdellä vahauskerralla (ja vahana vain bilteman kynttilä) 450-500km maantietä.



Jos edessä on vaikkapa 200 km:n maantielenkki, niin vahaatko ketjut ennen lenkkiä riippumatta jo ajetuista kilometreistä? Tai jos edessä on satkun ajo?

Tai jos vahauksen jälkeen ajat kolme satamailista, niin lähdetkö viimeiselle vanhoilla vahoilla?

----------


## Situm

> Reilusti on yleensä hyvä, mutta ketjun sisus on se, mikä kaipaa voitelua. Kaikki ketjun ulkopinnalla, rattailla ym oleva voiteluaine kerää turhaa likaa. Eli itse välttäisin viimeiseen asti rattaiden ja ketjun sivujen öljyämistä.



Tarkoitin tietysti ketjun ulkopuolella sitä osaa mikä menee vetorattaan ulkopuolella ja sisäpuolella sitä, mikä menee rattaaseen kiinni. Ketjun sivuun en laita koskaan mitään, ja pyyhin ne vähätkin pois.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Toki näin, kerroinpahan vain oman tyylini voidella ketjun. Itselläni on ulkovarasto jossa säilytän muitakin pyöriäni. Kun tulen lenkiltä, nostan pyörän seinätelineeseen, nappaan hyllyltä rätin ja öljypullon ja pyöritän hetken kampia. 3 minuuttiakin on ehkä yläkanttiin.



Tämä oli toki pääteltävissä - ja kannattaa olla iloinen ja hyödyntää olemassaoleva tilanne.





> Yksinkertaisesta asiasta ei kannata tehdä liian vaikeaa, ketjut eivät kestä ikuisesti vaikka niitä voitelisi kuinka hienolla ja kalliilla käärmeöljyllä.



Vaikka aiheesta kenties puhetta, pörinää ja mielipiteitä riittääkin niin että siinä on jollakin ihmettelemistä, ei kuitenkaan ole kyse siitä että ne jotka eivät tee samoin kuin joku itse tekee ovat tehneet yksinkertaisesta asiasta liian vaikeaa, Ja vielä vähemmän siitä että he kuvittelisivat että ketjut kestäisivät ikuisesti.

Nimenomaan yksinkertaisia asioita kannattaakin hiukan miettiä ja niihin perehtyä, sillä varsin usein on olemassa itse kullekin enemmän tai vähemmän sopivia ja toimivia tapoja pitää ne yksinkertaisina
. 
Uppovahaaminen tai Black Diamondin valinta eivät tee ketjujen voitelusta sen monimutkaisempaa tai aikaa vaativampaa kuin jonkun perinteisen ketjuöljyn tai kokonaan muuhun tarkoitetun, mutta silti toimivaksi havaitun, öljyn käyttö.

Ja voi jopa olla mahdollista että edellä mainituja hienoja ja kalliita käärmeöljyyn verrattuja aineita käyttämällä kokonaiskustannukseet ovat pitkässä juoksussa aivan samat kuin jollain alkukatsannossa huomattavasti edullisemmalla menetelmällä.


PS Koko hintakeskustelu on mielestäni jokseenkin yhdentekevä. Mikään keskustelussa esitetyistä menetelmistä ei ole parempi tai huonompi siksi että se on halvempi tai kalliimpi kuin jokin toinen. Suurimmalle osalle fillaristeista, joita asia kiinnostaa, on tuotteen hinnalla "loppupeleissä" yhtä vähän merkitystä kuin...esimerkiksi parturiliikkeen valinnassa.

----------


## Goomikko

Miten te huomaatte että ketjujen vahaus tai öljyäminen kestää tietyn kilometrin verran.  Tuossa aikaisemmin esim. sanottiin että vahaus kestää 450-500km miten tähän lukuu päädytään ja tiedetään ettei 550km matkaan enää päästä. Itse putsaan ultraäänipesurissa ja öljyän ketjuja säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti sen mukaan miten likaislta ketjut näyttävät. Ajaessa en koskaan huomaa että nyt crc on pettänyt ketjuissa.

----------


## jalkkis

Nyt ajoin Ultegran ketjulla 480km ennen kuin laitoin sen vahaan uimaan. Ketju rallatti mutta ei kitissyt. Pidempäänkin olisin varmaan voinut ajaa.

Vaihdan ketjun, jos tiedossa on pidempi reissu ja oletettu vahauksen kesto alkaa tulla vastaan.

Minä en pidä moottoriöljyä mahdottomana vaihtoehtona. Voisin kuvitella sen voiteluominaisuuksien riittävän. Tosin paljon viileämmissä olosuhteissa se joutuu toimimaan kuin mihin se on suunniteltu. Maantieajoon varmaan ihan ok mutta rapaisemmissa ja pölyisimmissä se ei liene parhaimmillaan.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hubba

> Minä en pidä moottoriöljyä mahdottomana vaihtoehtona. Voisin kuvitella sen voiteluominaisuuksien riittävän. Tosin paljon viileämmissä olosuhteissa se joutuu toimimaan kuin mihin se on suunniteltu. Maantieajoon varmaan ihan ok mutta rapaisemmissa ja pölyisimmissä se ei liene parhaimmillaan.



Käytin viime talvena traineriajossa melkein pelkästään moottoriöljyä koska sillä sai ketjun täysin hiljaiseksi. Ulkona varmaan tosiaan kerää likaa.

----------


## paaton

> ^Vertailun vuoksi, ajan yhdellä vahauskerralla (ja vahana vain bilteman kynttilä) 450-500km maantietä.



Mä oon kanssa nyt ajanut 400km yhdellä rex bd käsittelyllä. Ajon jälkeen pyyhkäisen ketjut rätillä. Ei ole ainakaan vielä pitänyt pienintäkään ääntä. Kuivassa, kuumassa ja pölyttömässä etelässä tuntuu toimivan hienosti.

Ja aikaa menee se muutama minuutti myöskin.

----------


## frnkr

> Käytin viime talvena traineriajossa melkein pelkästään moottoriöljyä koska sillä sai ketjun täysin hiljaiseksi. Ulkona varmaan tosiaan kerää likaa.



Mikäs tämä ihmeaine oli? Eli merkki ja viskositeetit jakoon kiitos.

----------


## hubba

> Mikäs tämä ihmeaine oli? Eli merkki ja viskositeetit jakoon kiitos.



Mobil super 2000 10w-40. Paksumpaakin olisi saanut olla.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Jos edessä on vaikkapa 200 km:n maantielenkki, niin vahaatko ketjut ennen lenkkiä riippumatta jo ajetuista kilometreistä? Tai jos edessä on satkun ajo?
> 
> Tai jos vahauksen jälkeen ajat kolme satamailista, niin lähdetkö viimeiselle vanhoilla vahoilla?



Kysymys ei ollut minulle esitetty enkä edes (toistaiseksi) kuulu uppovahaajiin (vaan ainoastaan vahapohjaisella aineella oitelijoihin), mutta se oli mielestäni toisaalta jotenkin haettu ja toisaalta niin minut yllättäneestä kulmasta tullut, että innostuin muistelemaan ja miettimään miten itse teen.

Jälkimmäiseen kysymyksistä on tavallaan helppo vastata: en koskaan ole ajanut enkä osaa kuvitella ajavani kolmea satamailista (tai vastaavaa pitkää lenkkiä) peräkkäin. Saatan _joskus_ ajaa kaksi 160-220 km lenkkiä back-to-back, mutta pääsääntöisesti pitkää lenkkiä seuraa 2-3 lyhyempää, 60-100 km lenkkiä. 

Ja koska tuommoisia pitkiä lenkkejä en koskaan aja _täysin spontaanisti_, sellaiselle (tai ensimmäiselle niistä) lähden miltei aina vastavoidelluilla tai korkeintaan yhden lyhyehkän lenkin ajetuilla ketjuilla. 

Näin ollen en muista että _koskaan_ olisin joutunut miettimään pitäisikö sittenkin ennen pitkää lenkkiä voidella vamuuden vuoksi niin sanotusti jo ennen oikeaa aikaa. Eli miltei aina jää vanhojen voiteiden viimeiselle lenkille semmoinen ikään kuin muutaman kymmenen kilometrin turvamarginaali - tai jos menee yli, niin siitä satkun ajosta korkeintaan viimeiset parikymmentä kilometriä.

----------


## jame1967

Olen käyttänyt moottoriöljyä kun oikea ketjuöljy on loppunut enkä ole muistanut ostaa (tilata) uutta varastoon . Nytkin taitaa olla tippakannussa , ihan toimivaa , en ole muutamaan vuoteen tarvinnut.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^Mulla lenkkipyörä(t) odottaa puhtaana ja huollettuna, ketjut voideltuna. Ajatuksena on, että yleisimmät 100-200 km:n ajorupeamat sujuisivat ongelmitta.

Kysymykseni oli vähän haettu. Halusin ajatuksen tasolla testata, onko luottamus uppovahattuun sillä tasolla, että voisi ajaa kolme peräkkäistä satamailista. Vai käykö käytännössä kuitenkin niin, että ketju vaihtuu ennen pidempää ajoa.

----------


## jalkkis

^Mulle kysymys on teoreettinen, kun en aja satamailisia säännöllisesti. Ja muutenkin, olen vasta siirtynyt vahaan, niin vielä opetellaan käytäntöjä. 

Mutta koitan pysyä kartalla ajetuista kilsoista ja jos seuraavan ajon aikana olisi todennäköistä, että 500km tulee täyteen niin vaihdan ketjun ennen lenkkiä. Mun ajomäärillä saatan lyhentää vaihtovälin n. 400km. Katotaan miltä tää halppis-Srami (PC1130) kuulostaa kilsojen karttuessa. Nyt 180km jälkeen menee vielä ilman mekkalaa.

Eipäskun, reilun viikon päästä tulee mun tämän kesän ehkä ainoa reilu satamailinen (200km). Siihen vaihdan just vahatun ketjun jokatapauksessa.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Username.

Ostin (mainonnan uhrina) pullon Rexin black diamondia ja sehän pysyi ketjussa sateellakin, toisin kuin domestique joskus aikoinaan. Ketjuista tosin lähtee mustaa töhnää sateen jäljiltä. Hmm… tosin ensimmäinen voitelu ja ajettu 300km vasta

----------


## honkajuha

Aloittelija täällä vaan hei.

Maastopyörän oston yhteydessä ostin Muc-Offin dry lubea (https://www.sporthammer.fi/muc-off-dry-lube-120ml). Myyjä sanoi, että tuolla pärjää alkuun eikä tarvitse kovin usein lisätä, ellei tietysti ole likainen ja joudu putsaamaan paremmin. Olen nyt jokaisen lenkin jälkeen liinalla pyyhkäissyt ketjujen pinnat puhtaaksi, tuota voidetta en vielä ole lisännyt. Viikon verran ollut pyörä päivttäisessä käytössä, ei kummempaa kuravelliä vielä ollut poluilla. Onkohan tämä nyt ollut riittävä toimenpide?

Tällaista ajattelin hankkia pikaisempaan voiteluun, onko mistään kotoisin? https://www.sporthammer.fi/muc-off-dry-lube-400ml

Pesua varten on Muc-Offin ketjupesuri sille tarkoitetun liemen kanssa. Ilmeisesti Fairy on ok myös. Lisäksi rattaille aion hankkia tätä: https://www.sporthammer.fi/muc-off-d...-cleaner-750ml

Muuhun pesuun autoshampoota.

Meni nyt vähän ketjujen putsauksenkin puolelle... Pahoittelut. Mutta onko tuo listaamani setti järkevän kuuloinen vai meneekö aivan metsään? Tiedän, että näissä on paljon näkemyseroa ja siksi onkin vaikea ottaa selvää, millaiset voiteluaineet ja muut litkut ovat järkeviä.

----------


## arctic biker

https://youtu.be/FbFNrnQ4QUo Tässä on taas yksi näkemys.

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

> Aloittelija täällä vaan hei.
> 
> Maastopyörän oston yhteydessä ostin Muc-Offin dry lubea (https://www.sporthammer.fi/muc-off-dry-lube-120ml). Myyjä sanoi, että tuolla pärjää alkuun eikä tarvitse kovin usein lisätä, ellei tietysti ole likainen ja joudu putsaamaan paremmin. Olen nyt jokaisen lenkin jälkeen liinalla pyyhkäissyt ketjujen pinnat puhtaaksi, tuota voidetta en vielä ole lisännyt. Viikon verran ollut pyörä päivttäisessä käytössä, ei kummempaa kuravelliä vielä ollut poluilla. Onkohan tämä nyt ollut riittävä toimenpide?
> 
> Tällaista ajattelin hankkia pikaisempaan voiteluun, onko mistään kotoisin? https://www.sporthammer.fi/muc-off-dry-lube-400ml
> 
> Pesua varten on Muc-Offin ketjupesuri sille tarkoitetun liemen kanssa. Ilmeisesti Fairy on ok myös. Lisäksi rattaille aion hankkia tätä: https://www.sporthammer.fi/muc-off-d...-cleaner-750ml
> 
> Muuhun pesuun autoshampoota.
> ...



Muc-off Dry lubet ovat vesiliukoisia, niiden pesuun riittää hyvin että laskee letkulla ketjun puhtaaksi. Itse en ole kokenut tarvetta ketjupesurille.

----------


## k2x80w

Jätä noi spray:t kauppaan, tuo jo hankkimasi on jees.

----------


## justus6969

> Maastopyörän oston yhteydessä ostin Muc-Offin dry lubea (https://www.sporthammer.fi/muc-off-dry-lube-120ml). Myyjä sanoi, että tuolla pärjää alkuun eikä tarvitse kovin usein lisätä, ellei tietysti ole likainen ja joudu putsaamaan paremmin. Olen nyt jokaisen lenkin jälkeen liinalla pyyhkäissyt ketjujen pinnat puhtaaksi, tuota voidetta en vielä ole lisännyt. Viikon verran ollut pyörä päivttäisessä käytössä, ei kummempaa kuravelliä vielä ollut poluilla. Onkohan tämä nyt ollut riittävä toimenpide?



Dry lubea käytän itse, keskeinen pulma on se että sitä täytyy lisätä usein esim. joka toisen ajon jälkeen toisin kuin myyjä väitti. Mutta ketjut pysyy puhtaana
Nyt joku myi mulle keraamista ainetta suitsuttavan myyntipuheen avulla
https://www.sporthammer.fi/muc-off-c...-dry-lube-50ml
ei ollut vain myyntipuhetta, mun mielestä ceramic dry kestää kauemmin eikä likasta. OK hinnassa eroa, ei tullut laskettua litrahintaa :/

----------


## kiloWatti

Uusi pyörä, tehdasrasvat ketjuissa ja 60 km ajoa takana. Milloinkas tehdasrasvat pitäisi pesaista pois ja öljytä/vahata omillaan?

Ketjupesuri hankinnassa, olisiko Park Tool CM-5.3 Cyclone -ketjupesuri paikallaan, vai toimivatko Motonet/Biltema halpiskopiot yhtä hyvin?

----------


## plr

Tehdasvoitelulla saa yleensä noin tonnin huoletonta ajoa. Sen jälkeen voi putsata/lisätä uusia aineita. Jos ajaa sateessa tai mutakylvyssä, niin luultavasti aikaisemmin joutuu voitelutöihin.

----------


## KalleHermanni

Minä kun tykkään enemmän ajaa kuin keitellä ketjuja, niin teen oikeastaan juuri noin kuin plr tuossa yllä: uudella ketjulla tehdasrasvoilla niin pitkää kuin kulkee, sitten Rex Domestiqueta, ja sitäkin vain tarpeeseen. Rätillä pyyhkäisy kun ketju alkaa näyttää liian paskaiselta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ymmärrän että kaikkia ei kiinnosta se mitä kutsut ketjun keittelyksi, mutta kulunutta sanontaa käyttääkseni en ole ihan varma onko uppovahaukseen tarvittava aika kenelläkään pois ajamiseen käytettävästä ajasta - enkä myöskään siitä että osaat arvioida edes sinnepäin oikein sen ajan, joka normaalilla useamman ketjun käyttäjällä uppovahaukseen ketjunvaihtoineenkaan menee.

Rex Domestiqueta, niin kuin kaikkia muitakin voiteluaineita, voi toki käyttää miten parhaaksi näkee, mutta mikäli haluaa noudattaa valmistajan ohjeita (koska katsoo niiden olevan perustelstuja ja tarjoavan paremman lopputuloksen), ei pida ohittaa kohtaa:





> Puhdista ketju ennen ensimmäistä voitelukertaa liuotinpesuaineella kuten Rex Chain Cleaner käyttäen apuna ketjupesuria tai harjaa. Huuhtele vedellä ja anna ketjun kuivua kokonaan.

----------


## KalleHermanni

> Rex Domestiqueta, niin kuin kaikkia muitakin voiteluaineita, voi toki käyttää miten parhaaksi näkee, mutta mikäli haluaa noudattaa valmistajan ohjeita (koska katsoo niiden olevan perustelstuja ja tarjoavan paremman lopputuloksen), ei pida ohittaa kohtaa:



Joo, varmaan jos uutta tehdasrasvoissa olevaa ottaa käyttöön, niin liuotinpesu on perusteltu. Mutta kun sillä on ajettu jo 500-1000 niin eiköhän sieltä enimmät rasvat ole jo kadonneet. Ja jos eivät olisi, niin eihän silloin edes olisi tarvetta uudelleenvoidella/-öljytä/-vahata. Paitsi jos haluaa puuhastella jotain oheistoimintaa säätämössä, mikä sekin suotakoon heille ketkä sellaisesta pitävät.

----------


## Firlefanz

Niin, sanotaanhan Domestiquesta myös että se "saavuttaa parhaan voitelutehon 3–4 levityskerran jälkeen, kun Rex on täysin syrjäyttänyt aiemmat voiteluaineet".

Mutta jos ei saa sielulleen vahinkoa "oheistoiminnasta" tai jos ei koe itsetuntonsa kohentuvan siitä ettei "puuhastele", niin voi ainakin harkita asiaa ja tehdä tietoisen valinnan sen suhteen noudattaako valmistajan ohjeita vai ei.

PS En itsekään liuotinpessyt ketjua siirtyessäni Domestiquen käyttäjäksi, tyydyin siihen tulokseen mikä fillarin pesun yhteydessä syntyi. Mutta pystyin sentään myöntämään itselleni että kyse oli silkasta laiskuudesta, ei pohditusta ratkaisusta  :Cool:

----------


## KalleHermanni

Niinkuin tuossa jo ehkä rivien välistä on luettavissa, syy on itselläni se sama: laiskuus, viitsimättömyys ja priorisointi. Tällaisella ei-kilpailullisella omaksi ilokseen ajavalla watin tai parin menetys voitelutehossa on yksi lysti. Ketju kestää tälläkin tavalla riittävästi (nyt melkein 4000 kilometriä, venymä alle 0,5), joten voiteluteho on ollut "riittävä".

No onhan se ketju paskaisen näköinen, ei käy kieltäminen. Tosin Shimanon ketjut nyt muutenkaan ei uutena ole kromikiiltoisia mainoskuvien kaltaisia, ja rättiä näyttämällä saa isoimmat töhnät pois, ja matka jatkuu.

----------


## Striimaaja

Mikä on muiden tuomio Weltite all-weather TF2:lle?

Säilytän pyörääni varaston seinätelineessä siten, että ketju on edessä ja kammet mahtuu pyörimään. Olen pyyhkinyt ja uudelleenvoidellut ketjun TF2:lla melko usein varmaan 100 km:n välein. Aikaa kuluu 5 min / kerta.

Vaihtoehto olisi lähteä hifistelemään vahakeitoksilla tai Rex BD:lla, mutta en koe tiheää voiteluväliä ongelmaksi tuon telineen ansiosta.

----------


## paaton

> Mikä on muiden tuomio Weltite all-weather TF2:lle?
> 
> Säilytän pyörääni varaston seinätelineessä siten, että ketju on edessä ja kammet mahtuu pyörimään. Olen pyyhkinyt ja uudelleenvoidellut ketjun TF2:lla melko usein varmaan 100 km:n välein. Aikaa kuluu 5 min / kerta.
> 
> Vaihtoehto olisi lähteä hifistelemään vahakeitoksilla tai Rex BD:lla, mutta en koe tiheää voiteluväliä ongelmaksi tuon telineen ansiosta.



Hyvää kamaa. Ei sotke lainkaan ja on halpaa kuin saippua. Ostin litran joskus wiggleltä oliko kympillä.

Ainoa ongelma tosiaan tuo heikko pysyvyys. Jos ajaa pidempää gravell lenkkiä ja varsinkaan sateella, niin ketju huutaa kuivuuttaan aika äkkiä. 

Mutta jos tosiaan ajelee kuivalla ja lyhempiä lenkkejä, niin pääsee justiinsa noin helpolla mitä nyt sanot.

----------


## Nisunen

Lenkiltä selvitty Black Diamonddia ollessa "koneessa". Meleko vihasta ainetta täytyy myöntää. Peukutan

----------


## Bomb

Keväällä tuli ostettua Muc-Offin wet lubea, joka on aivan kauheaa tavaraa, kuten muutkin vaikuttaa huomanneen, kun selailin ketjua taaksepäin. Muc-Offin dry lube (ostin, kun oli tyrkyllä) sen sijaan on ihan (mielestäni) käyttökelpoista tavaraa, vaikka pitääkin lisätä "vähän väliä"; tuntuu tarvitsevan aina parin lyhyemmän tai yhden pidemmän lenkin jälkeen.

Tuon wet luben ongelmahan on se, että se toimii mönjä-magneettina. Pitkän aikaa käytin TF2 -suihketta (https://www.xxl.fi/weldtite-tf2-tefl...026536_1_style), jolle hain korviketta, kun halusin tehokkaampaa tavaraa, jota ei tarvitse laittaa niin usein. No Muc-Off wet lube mielestäni nämä ehdot kyllä täytti, mutta kerää mönjää ihan järkyttävästi, joten en ajatellut loppupulloa käyttää. Kesän ajelin vain kuivalla säällä ja dry lubella, mutta syksy kuitenkin lähestyy, joten tarttis löytää jotain mitä/mikä
- voi pistää helposti ketjuihin niiden ollessa pyörässä kiinni
- kestää säätä
- kestää kilometreja
- voitelee hyvin
- ei kerää mönjää, tai mönjänkertyminen on minimaalista
- jos mahdollista, ei sotke

Onko jollain vinkata tämmöisestä voiteluaineesta? Vai onko se tuo edellisessäkin viestissä hehkutettu Black Diamond? Tai jop "vain" Rex Domestique? Pitänee koittaa ainakin tätä edullisempaa näistä, jos ei ehdi tulla muita ehdotuksia ennen kuin säät alkaa heiketä ja/tai ehdin käydä kaupasta kipaisemassa.

Ei osunut silmään jonkin matkaa ketjua taaksepäin kelatessa, että olisi tuommoista mainittu, mutta pahoittelut, jos oli hiljattain ollut juttua tämmöisestä ja kyselen, mutta jos silti saisi vinkkiä?  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Se Wet lube on ihan ok öljy, muualla kuin ketjussa. Esim vaijereiden voiteluun käy hyvin.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Black sotkee väemmän. Sekin kuitenkin sotkee ensimmäisellä ajolla, varsinkin jos et puhdista ketjuja kunnolla. Ensimmäisen lenkin jälkeen pinnalle noussut mönjä rätillä pois ja ajo jatkuu.

Ei nämä kuitenkaan mitkään mihinkään ihmeisiin kykene. Tarpeeksi kauan märkää hiekkaa ja hiekkahionnalla mennään.

Katselin eilen taas gravellin 50t eturattaan näyttävän aika sahalaitaiselta. 8tkm ajettu... Kuluvat nopeammin mitä pakka.

----------


## Tulluska

Onko nuilla märälle kelille ja kuivalle kelille tarkotetuilla öljyillä minkälaista eroa? Itsellä ajot ainoastaan kuivalla kelillä ja käyttämäni öljy oli tarkoitettu märälle kelille. Pysyykö ketju parempana/puhtaampana jos siirtyisi kuivan kelin öljyyn?

----------


## paaton

> Onko nuilla märälle kelille ja kuivalle kelille tarkotetuilla öljyillä minkälaista eroa? Itsellä ajot ainoastaan kuivalla kelillä ja käyttämäni öljy oli tarkoitettu märälle kelille. Pysyykö ketju parempana/puhtaampana jos siirtyisi kuivan kelin öljyyn?



Periaatteessa joo. Mutta jos käytössä on ohutta öljyä, kuten esimerkiksi tuo TF2, niin se ei sotke oikeastaan yhtään.  Vahatt eivät yllättäen tee ketjua mustiksi, mutta sitä vaha töhnää kertyy kuitenkin hieman.

 Squirtia kannattaa kokeilla. On oikeasti hyvä ja nopea aine. Vaihteet toimivat tosi nätisti.

----------


## Tulluska

Kumpaa suositella TF2 vai muc off dry lube?

----------


## paaton

tf2 öljynä. Ei vaadi ketjun pesua ja voitelee paremmin. Kumpikaan noista ei pysy ketjussa kovinkaan pitkään.

----------


## Bomb

Nyt on Black Diamondia. Vähän on kiireinen vkl tiedossa, mutta pitää koittaa johonkin väliin rutistaa ketjujen putsaus, voitelu ja kokeilu-lenkki.

----------


## JohannesP

Ensimmäisen 100 km kuivan kelin testilenkin jälkeen Blub ceramic wax vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta vaihtoehdolta perinteiselle Squirttiin jumahtaneelle käyttäjälle. Ei alkavaa kitinää ja alustavasti näyttää pitävän voimansiirron puhtaana, kun rissoihin tai ketjun pintaan ei kertynyt mustaa töhnää/ns. jankkia. Tuon näkee paremmin muutaman lisäyskerran jälkeen. Koostumus ei ollut yhtä juokseva kuin Squirt, mutta ainetta vaikutti päätyneen myös linkkien sisäpinnoille. 

Nähtävästi Foxcompista löytyy myös jotakin Blubin vahaa grafeenilla ja org. molebdeenilla  27 €/120 ml. Valmistajakaan ei sitä ole listannut sivuilleen niin vaikea verrata ominaisuuksiltaan muihin. Henkilökohtaisesti epäilen näitä grafeenivahoja ylihintaisina markkinointikikkoina. 

Blubin normaali vaha oli mielestäni huonommin voitelevaa kuin Squirt niin sillä kokemuksella tämä ceramic yllätti positiivisesti.

----------


## lysmy

Saako tällä aamun työmatkaan lisää potkua ?



https://imgur.com/2M2i2br.jpg

----------


## ViP

https://rex.fi/fi/bike/arctic-ketjuoljy

Rexiltä on näköjään tullut talviversio Domestiquesta. Matalampi viskositeetti ja kestää kuulemma paremmin tiesuolan ja lumen aiheuttamaa korroosiota. Ihan mielenkiintoinen setti työmatkapyörään talveksi.

----------


## Tempo

Ei ollut yllätyksekseni Motonetissä enään Shimano PTFE lubea ja ostin jotain Zefal öljyä, joka on kyllä aivan liian ohutta pysyäkseen ketjussa. Shimanon oli hyvää, mutta ei tota oikeen mistään enään näytä saavan. Mikäköhän siihenkin on syynä :Sekaisin:

----------


## EsaJ

Sain testikäyttöön Rex Domestique purkin. Kyllä se Domestiquekin ultraäänikylvyssä muuttaa pesunesteen ihan pikimustaksi, vaikka pinnalta puhtaalta näyttää... Samaa tekee minun kokemukseni mukaan kaikilla märkävoiteilla riippumatta, millä voitelee.. Ketjun pinnan puhtaudessa voi olla eroja, siihen liittynee varmaan se, miten hyvin se voiteluaine pysyy siellä sisällä ja annostelumäärä.... Ketju kuluu ymmärtääkseni sieltä sisältä... Pinnalta ketju tulisi olla mahd kuiva, näin minä tämän hässelin olen ymmärtänyt ja tehnyt, jos märällä voitelen.

Jos märkävoitelu on valittu tapa voidella ketju, niin IMHO minusta on turha juosta wattisäästöjen perässä märkävoiteilla. Normikäytössä aika merkityksetöntä hommaa. Kunhan öljy olisi sen verran viskositeettista, että pysyy ketjun sisällä, niin voiteluväli pitäisi pysyä riittävänä... Mikä on riittävä, se voi olla jokaiselle eri asia..

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ensimmäisen 100 km kuivan kelin testilenkin jälkeen Blub ceramic wax vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta vaihtoehdolta perinteiselle Squirttiin jumahtaneelle käyttäjälle...



Yksi kokeilemisen arvoinen voisi olla Squirtin e-bike: kehdensadan lenkkikin on mennyt kitisemättä, jos annostelu on ollut vähän reilumpi, eikä ylimäärää ole rättiin pyyhkinyt. Kerää tosin mustaa jankkia, mutta itse ne ole tätä pitänyt isona haittana, sillä erityisen suttaavaa se ei ole ollut.

Ketjusta tulee e-lubella vähän jäykkä, joten watteja tarkkaan laskevalle ei ehkä se oikea.

----------


## MTB Engineer

> Sain testikäyttöön Rex Domestique purkin. Kyllä se Domestiquekin ultraäänikylvyssä muuttaa pesunesteen ihan pikimustaksi, vaikka pinnalta puhtaalta näyttää... Samaa tekee minun kokemukseni mukaan kaikilla märkävoiteilla riippumatta, millä voitelee.. Ketjun pinnan puhtaudessa voi olla eroja, siihen liittynee varmaan se, miten hyvin se voiteluaine pysyy siellä sisällä ja annostelumäärä.... Ketju kuluu ymmärtääkseni sieltä sisältä... Pinnalta ketju tulisi olla mahd kuiva, näin minä tämän hässelin olen ymmärtänyt ja tehnyt, jos märällä voitelen.



Rullaketjun perusidea tosiaan on, että liikkuva elementti on rulla, joka ulkopinnasta tukeutuu rattaan hampaisiin ja sisäpinnasta pyörii tappia vasten. Voitelua tarvitaan nimen omaan tapin ja rullan välissä. Ulkopuolella voiteluaine vähentäisi rattaiden kulumaa, ja "isi" siksi, että fillarikäytössä kaikki ulkopuolinen voitelu vain kerää hiekkaa, yms. toimimaan hioma-aineena. Esim. öljykylvyssä olevat autojen jakopääketjut ovat fillariketjuihin verrattuna lähes ikuisia käyttötunnit huomioiden ja juuri siksi, että kylpyvoitelussa niiden kuluma on äärettömän vähäistä. Avoimessa ketjuvoimansiirrossa kaikki ulkoinen märkä voiteluaine on turhaa ja jopa haitallista, ja siksi juuri kaikki "wet lubet" ja sprayt ovat huonoja. Vahat sitten toki erikseen ja niiden edut ovat kiistattomat.

Domestiquesta mulla on vain hyviä kokemuksia. Yksi annostelukerta riittää maastossa helposti 100-150km ja kestää myös vesisateessa ajoa ainakin sen verran, mitä kuskikin. Pieni purkki riittää yllättävän kauan ja on helppo kantaa mukana esim. useamman yön reissuilla.

----------


## paaton

Justiinsa noin. Se wetluben päälle jäävä hiekka ja kura on ongelma.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Olen käyttänyt Spessussa nyt jonkin aikaa Rexin Black Diamondia ja mielestäni ketjut/rattaat eivät rahise hiekasta tai muusta epäpuhtaudesta niin kuin Domestiquen kanssa tekee.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

Taitaa mutakelit alkaa ja rexiä saa lisäillä vahan päälle. Ei tainnut omat vahat ehtiä vielä myyntiin.

Tuota uutta articia voisi testata, jos sitä jo alkaisi prismasta saada.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Ei se rulla edes koske tappiin, tappi ja sisemmän lenkin "bushing" toisiansa kuluttavat. Ja siihen väliin se voitelu pitää saada.

----------


## Juhosson

> https://rex.fi/fi/bike/arctic-ketjuoljy
> 
> Rexiltä on näköjään tullut talviversio Domestiquesta. Matalampi viskositeetti ja kestää kuulemma paremmin tiesuolan ja lumen aiheuttamaa korroosiota. Ihan mielenkiintoinen setti työmatkapyörään talveksi.



Rexiltä tulee nyt uutuuksia. Itse olen käyttänyt Black Diamondia mutta täytyy ehkä talvella kokeilla tuota Domestiquen talviversiota.

En ainakaan ole huomannut, että Rexin toinen uutuus olisi ollut täällä esillä. Black Diamondista on tullut E-bike -versio. Ovat lisänneet Black Diamondiin jotain Nanotungsteniittia, joka heidän sanojensa mukaan "parantaa voiteluaineen paineensietokykyä ja alentaa kitkatasoa entisestään".

https://rex.fi/fi/bike/black-diamond-e-bike-ketjuoljy

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Viime vuonna Rexiltä kertoivat että heiltä on tulossa 2 kiinteää vahaa, ei ole tainnut tuosta mitään kuulua.

----------


## Firlefanz

JKO17 kertoi meille elokuussa mitä Rexille testitöitä tekevä Zero Friction Cycling oli uutisena kertonut:





> I am also doing  a lot of testing still for Rex for a new product launch that should be  coming soon, we are just putting a bunch of formulations through the  torture testing before locking in for production.
> This one is  pretty exciting (well, I think so..) as it is an immersive wax, but it  is going to come to market with an exciting angle (a little bit similar  to cyclowax variety offerings, but a bit different as well).
> *The wax will be coming in lovely blocks of “base wax” with a special  friction modifier block. One will be able to customize the ratio of  their wax. Full race formula will be 1 friction modifier block and X  base blocks. For training / commuting etc then one will go with a much  greater ratio of base blocks to friction modifier block, and with blocks  available for sale separately as well as pack.*
> Wicked.
> Rex are playing  to their strengths. With by far the longest lasting drip lubricant in  dry conditions, they are carrying this over to their immersive wax, and  so expect new immersive wax treatment longevity records – which again  may be the tipping point for some to switch over if they do not need to  pop chain on and off very often. Oh the land of low friction is so much  fun! Testing is ongoing with various modifier to base blocks to lock in  ratio’s for race vs training and options in between – but I think will  be wrapping in a couple of months and stay tuned for a product launch  soon after hopefully (there are always pesky things like production,  supply of key ingredients, packaging etc to nail down as well as nailing  down making a great product to begin with, tis not easy or fast).



"Coming soon" voi toki joskus tarkoittaa aikaisemmin kuin "real soon now", mutta on tietysti monta mahdollista syytä miksi vaikkapa syksyksi tähdätty tuotteen tuominen markkinoille voi lykkääntyä tai päätetetäänkin että se tehdään vasta ensi keväänä.

Minusta kyseessä on yksi tuote, vaikka konseptiin kuuluvia vahapaloja tullaankin myymään erillisinä (koska toista voi mennä enemmän kuin toista).

----------


## Plus

Arctic on Domestiquen pohjalta kehitetty, notkeampi ja paremmin lunta ja vettä kestävä talviversio. Black Diamond E on sähköpyörille viritetty versio Black Diamondista, josss hyödynnetään ZFC:n testeissä opittua. Sähköpyörissä jos missä BD:n voitelukyky on tarpeen.

Seuraavaksi on tulossa jo testeissä ennätyksiä rikkonut Black Diamond Hot Wax-kuumavaha, jonka jälkeen vielä Black Magic. Se taas on Ufo Dripin ja Silcan Super Secretin tyylinen vahaemulsio, jossa on käytössä sama lisäaineistus kuin BD:n eri versioissa. Black Magicia testataan parhaillaan ZFC:llä.

----------


## JKO17

Hieno juttu. Varmasti hyvät tuotteet ja nimiperhekin kuulostaa oikein myyvältä.

Minusta sellainen olisi myös aika kova juttu, että tekisitte selkeitä  perusvoiteluohjeita ja suosituksia vähän eri käyttötarkoituksiin ja erilaisille käyttäjille sis. ketjujen puhdistukset, uusintavoitelut ja ristiinsopivuudet. 
Tämä on kuitenkin sellainen kenttä, että itse mieluusti ostan tunnetun ja hyvämaineisen valmistajan ratkaisun, ennemminkin kuin  tuotteen. Toki tuotekin pitää olla kunnossa

lisätään tähän että pääpaino perusohjeilla esim.
- hot wax, Black magic ja BD erot (--> kenelle sopii)
- suositellut käytöt: maantie, gravel, maasto
- kuiva tai märkä keli
- odotettavissa oleva uusintavoitelu ja/tai resetointi

----------


## Jeesu

Jees! Laitetaan työlistalle. Ollut puheissa ainakin matriisi, mistä näkee käyttötarkoitukset, yhteensopivuudet jne. Ja toi uusintavoitelun videon teko on hyvä pointti.

----------


## Jeesu

Tossa vielä kuvasarja kuumavaha+vesiemulsiolla käsitellystä ketjusta. Ajettu perjantain LFF warm-up vesisateessa 45km ja lauantaina 145km FLL. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

> Jotkuthan täällä usein siteeraavat sitä hippivainaata, Sheldon Brownia, ja kertovat kuinka ketjujen tehdasrasva on ylivertainen ketjujen voitelu verrattuna mihin tahansa voiteluaineeseen.
> 
> Minäpä sanon siihen, että KISSANPASKAT!
> 
> Otin oikein asiakseni kokeilla grävelin ketjuissa tuota. Äskeisen voimansiirtorempan yhteydessä vastoin tapojani en puhdistanut uusia ketjuja lainkaan ja voidellut jollain järkiaineella vaan laitoin sellaisenaan alle. Kitinätöntä ajelua kesti n. 140 kilometriä. Mikään ketjujen voitelutavara ei ole noin huonoa.




Kommentoin jatkoa tähän, vaikka kiinnostaa varmaan kissojakin, että ketjut eivät ole veljiä keskenään. Jatkoin vielä ihmiskoetta.

Nuo em. ketjut kestivät sittemmin ~5000 km Squirt -ajoa ennen 0.75 -rajalle venymistä. Vaihdoin tilalle samat ketjut Sram PC X1 ja vasta eilen huomasin, että kitinä on alkanut. Päiväkirja kertoo, että viitisen sataa ajeltu tehdasrasvoilla. Aika hyvä.

Nyt voisikin harkita alkaisiko voidella vaihtelun vuoksi Domestiquella ja Holmenkolilla noita.

----------


## Aakoo

^Ketjuissa on tässä eroa. Campan Record ketjuilla ajoi kesällä melkein tonnin ennen kuin täytyi alkaa Rexiä lisäämään. Viime viikon tiistaina alle laitetut Shimanon ketjut alkoi vaatimaan voiteluainetta jo 310km suorituksella. Ei ollut ketjut edes halvimmasta päästä, vaan DA/XTR.

----------


## #78

Nyt olen jonkun aikaa ajellut halvemmalla reksillä mutta voin sanoa ettei toimi ainakaan näin märissä oloissa. Tänään ajelin XC:llä 60 kilsaa raparallia ja nyt on puolet ketjulenkeitä niin jumissa että ketjut voi melkein laittaa seinää vasten pystyyn. Loppumatkasta oli melkoista kurmutusta.
Kesällä kuivassa toimii ihan kivasti.

----------


## Opulus

"Halvempi reksi" lienee Rex Domestique.

Kun absoluteBLACKin "world's best hot melt chain wax lubricant" GRAPHENwax ® ei menestynyt Zero Friction Cyclingin testeissä, aB näki syyksi sen että testaaja ei ollut käyttänyt tuotetta oikein. En ole nyt tarjoamassa syyksi samaa, mutta näitä voiteluainekokemuksia lukiessa on monta kertaa tullut mieleen että kertomuksiin pitäisi oikeastaan aina liittää "Näin käytin" ja "Näissä oloissa ajoin" -osiot. 

Tämä siis yleisenä kommenttina. (Nythän jälkimmäinen kerrottiin selvästi ja voimme olettaa että ketju on ollut putsattu ja kuiva ja että ketjua on pyöritetty ne 3-4 kierrosta ja pyyhitty pinnalta jne.

Varmuuden vuoksi tähdennän vielä erikseen etten tiedä raparallin enkä XC:n ajamisesta yhtään mitään enkä siksikään epäile käyttäjän vikaa. 


PS Omassa käytössä olosuhteiden ekstreemeintä päätä edustaa pintamärkien hiekkateiden ja sateenjälkeisen asfalttiteiden kombinaatio eli oikeissa kurakeleissä en juurikaan aja, mutta semmoisessa siistissä syysgravelajelussa Domestique on toiminut tippa per nivel, sormlla hieronta, toinen tippa per nivel, kevyt pyyhkiminen -menetelmällä, En voi (vielä) verrata kuumavahattuun ketjuun, mutta ero kaikkiin ennen käyttämiini aineisiin on huima.

----------


## #78

> "Halvempi reksi" lienee Rex Domestique.
> 
> Kun absoluteBLACKin "world's best hot melt chain wax lubricant" GRAPHENwax ® ei menestynyt Zero Friction Cyclingin testeissä, aB näki syyksi sen että testaaja ei ollut käyttänyt tuotetta oikein. En ole nyt tarjoamassa syyksi samaa, mutta näitä voiteluainekokemuksia lukiessa on monta kertaa tullut mieleen että kertomuksiin pitäisi oikeastaan aina liittää "Näin käytin" ja "Näissä oloissa ajoin" -osiot. 
> 
> Tämä siis yleisenä kommenttina. (Nythän jälkimmäinen kerrottiin selvästi ja voimme olettaa että ketju on ollut putsattu ja kuiva ja että ketjua on pyöritetty ne 3-4 kierrosta ja pyyhitty pinnalta jne.
> 
> Varmuuden vuoksi tähdennän vielä erikseen etten tiedä raparallin enkä XC:n ajamisesta yhtään mitään enkä siksikään epäile käyttäjän vikaa. 
> 
> 
> PS Omassa käytössä olosuhteiden ekstreemeintä päätä edustaa pintamärkien hiekkateiden ja sateenjälkeisen asfalttiteiden kombinaatio eli oikeissa kurakeleissä en juurikaan aja, mutta semmoisessa siistissä syysgravelajelussa Domestique on toiminut tippa per nivel, sormlla hieronta, toinen tippa per nivel, kevyt pyyhkiminen -menetelmällä, En voi (vielä) verrata kuumavahattuun ketjuun, mutta ero kaikkiin ennen käyttämiini aineisiin on huima.



Joo, varmasti on käytetty väärin. Uusi ketju uitettu liuottimessa ja yritetty kuivata. Siihen sitten Rex rullien reunoihin. En tosin hangannut sormella. No nyt ketjut uudelleen liuottimessa ja koitettava uudelleen. käyttäjävirhe on varmaan suurin syy. 
Ajelin pääasiassa hiekkateitä ja polkuja. Loskaa, mutaa ja vettä oli käytännössä koko ajan ilmassa. Tosin laitoin ajelulle lokarit niin saattaa takarengas työntää lokarin kautta ketjulle paljonkin moskaa.

----------


## Opulus

^Toivottavasti lauseilla "Joo, varmasti on käytetty väärin." ja "käyttäjävirhe on varmaan suurin syy." haluttiin ilmaista pelkkää huvittuneisuutta (eikä esimerkiksi sitä että koettiin että edellä oli tosiasiallisesti haluttu väittää jotain.

Jos Domestiquen on saanut kesäoloissa toimimaan ihan kivasti, ei mielestäni ole syytä epäillä että sitä olii laitettu väärin syksyllä.

Mutta jos välttämättä haluat, voin toki kysyä vaikkapa sitä oliko ketju varmasti täysin kuiva (eli oliko käytetty puhallinta tjms tai oliko sen annettu kuivua 10-12 h) tai sitä lähdettiinkö ajamaan heti voitelun jälkeen (mihin Rex itse asiassa kannustaa; itse olen ollut huomaavinani että odottaminen kuitenkin kannattaa, vaikkei liuotinta jonka pitäisi ensin antaa haihtua Domestiquessa mukana olekaan),

----------


## viljosiilo

Mikäs olisi paras voitelutaktiikka ainoastaan sisällä smart trainerissa käytettäviin ketjuihin? Minulla on uusi ultegra-ketju ja aioin alunperin testata alkuun tehdasrasvoilla, mutta aloin miettimään, maksaisiko liuotinpuhdistus ja jokin muu voitelu alusta alkaen vaivaa. Hakusessa olisi jonkinlainen kompromissi helppouden ja siisteyden välillä eli keittelyhommiin en mielelläni lähtisi.

----------


## paaton

Kunnolla puhtaaksi tosiaan ensin ja squirtia perään. Toimii sisällä ehkä jopa uppovahaa paremmin, koska ei syydä sitä kuivanutta vahan murua lattialle. Sisällä joutuu kuitenkin voitelemaan suht tiheään, jotta kaikki ääni pysyy poissa.

----------


## Aakoo

^Siis eikö sisällä nimenomaan joku säästeliäästi annosteltu öljy olisi paras, kun ei kerää törkyä?

----------


## jone1

Käytän sisällä duunista saatavaa paksua synteettistä vaihteistoöljyä.
Toimii hyvin eikä roisku ympäriinsä kun on paksua.
Imeytyy kumminkin rullien sisään kun tipan per rulla pistää.

----------


## tchegge_

Jos pyörässä uudet ketjut ja vain trainerikäytössä sisällä niin ihan sama vaikka ajelee alkuun tehdasrasvoilla.

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Jos pyörässä uudet ketjut ja vain trainerikäytössä sisällä niin ihan sama vaikka ajelee alkuun tehdasrasvoilla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



Ei välttämättä huono idea. Nuohan ovat hiljaiset, eikä sisällä paljon pääse hiekkaa kertymään.

----------


## ViP

Jep. Eihän öljyssä (tai tässä tapauksessa rasvassa) ole itsessään mitään vikaa etenkään harjoittelukäytössä, kun jollain yhden watin tehohävikillä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Se ketjuihin ynnä muuhun kertyvä paska on se, mikä kuluttaa voimansiirtoa ulkona ajettaessa.

----------

